# tea party 20 july '12



## preston

The weeks seem to fly by. Summer is definitely half over  school supplies are showing up in the stores. This will be the first year Heidi will be at home alone. Just two and a half days (Avery  kindergarten) but enough that she is already wondering what she is going to do. I told her to enjoy the quiet.

With the rain yesterday the weather is finally giving us a break temperature wise  low eighties today with a nice breeze. Gary and Bailee are getting ready to put a coating of tarlike paint on the barn roof  a slanting roof like a lean-to. Its a good day to do it  the breeze will help it not be so hot.

Ive been knitting a baby sweater using lions brand homespun. I love the feel of the yarn and it is turning out well but it has been a trial to work with. It will be a while before I use it again. Really difficult to frog I found out.

Thought I would start out with a different kind of salad.

Shrimp Remoulade
3 hard cooked eggs
½ tsp mustard
1 tsp anchovy paste
1 cup mayo
1/3 cup burgundy or other red wine
¼ tsp onion powder
2 (5oz) cans shrimp
1 cup diced celery
2 tbsp parsley
Lettuce
Paprika
Mush yolks of eggs to paste with mustard and anchovy paste.
Blend in mayo, wine and onion powder.
Add shrimp, celery and parsley.
Chill
Serve son a bed of shredded greens. Sprinkle sieved hard cooked egg whites over top. Dust with paprika.

Note: you can leave out anchovy paste, celery and parsley and add about 2 tsp horseradish and Louisiana red hot sauce to taste.

And this is a recipe from Jeanne Jones of the Seattle Post Intelligencer  she likes to take the fat out of everything. Have a broccoli-corn casserole of hers I will share next week  two different ones  the second supposedly better for you. Anyhow  here tis;

Strawberry-orange cups
1 basket (two cups) strawberries
1 envelope unflavored gelatin
2 tbsp cool water
¼ cup boiling water
½ cup frozen orange juice concentrate  undiluted
1-1/2 cups low fat milk
1 tsp vanilla extract
½ tbsp sugar (optional)

Wash strawberries and remove stems from all but six of them. Reserve these six berries for garnishing each cup before serving. Cut the remaining berries into thin slices and divide them equally in the bottoms of 6 custard cups.
Soften the gelatin in the cool water for 5 minutes. Add the boiling water to the softened gelatin and stir until completely dissolved.

Combine the orange juice concentrate, milk, vanilla and sugar and mix well. Stir in the dissolved gelatin and pour the mixture over the sliced strawberries in the custard cups. Chill until set.
Each serving contains approx 93 calories, 1g fat, 2mg cholesterol, 60 mg sodium, 9 gm carbohydrates, 15g protein, 1 g fiber.

Ive been wavering all summer  weighing the pros and cons  and after much deliberation have decided I am not going to Seattle this year - probably not ever again  although I have learned never to say never. It makes me very sad. It is as though I have come to another fork in the road which is how I view the aging process  pro/con, yes/no, etc. If the truth be known - and boy do I hate to admit this  I am afraid to go. This has been a hard summer for me  not sure if it has been the heat (which certainly hasnt helped) or what  I am tired. I really dont want to get there and have something happen. I am not anxious to travel eight hours without oxygen which I have always done  even though I get a wheelchair ride to my next flight. You are the first to know  I need to send a blanket email to friends  Ive put it off too long. It is said that when you close one door another opens. We will see.

In closing  I am looking for a new down baby sweater  the one I have  the third row is a k2tog, yo  repeat. You thread ribbon through the holes to draw up the neck. I would like one with the neck the correct size for a baby neck  does that make sense.

And on that note the tea party for 27 July 12 is open. Whose turn is it to bring the scones?


----------



## Sandy

Hi everyone,
Oh Sam I'm sorry you won't be coming out to Seattle I was really looking forward to seeing you. Great recipes!
I haven't been on since Wednesday when I broke my thumb. I've been reading posts but it is hard typing with only one hand. I'm glad I'm not at work. I see the specialist on Tuesday @ 11am. We had a lot of thunder showers today so we didn't go up to the woods to cut wood. Went back to bed and slept for several hours (much needed). I don't like taking pain meds during the day so I've been using a lot of ice. I just can't seem to find a comfortable position. I sure wish I could knit I guess I should get a book out maybe that will help. Glenn has been great helping me with various things around the house.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear Sam, thought you were a week ahead of us! but I see you have headed up the 20th! My goodness you have been busy! [with the eco-friendly recipes, and now edible receipts, not that lemon zest is not edible!] So glad you have had some rain at last! Here's a wish for some more soon.



preston said:


> The weeks seem to fly by. Summer is definitely half over  school supplies are showing up in the stores. This will be the first year Heidi will be at home alone. Just two and a half days (Avery  kindergarten) but enough that she is already wondering what she is going to do. I told her to enjoy the quiet.
> 
> With the rain yesterday the weather is finally giving us a break temperature wise  low eighties today with a nice breeze. Gary and Bailee are getting ready to put a coating of tarlike paint on the barn roof  a slanting roof like a lean-to. Its a good day to do it  the breeze will help it not be so hot.
> 
> Ive been knitting a baby sweater using lions brand homespun. I love the feel of the yarn and it is turning out well but it has been a trial to work with. It will be a while before I use it again. Really difficult to frog I found out.
> 
> Thought I would start out with a different kind of salad.
> 
> Shrimp Remoulade
> 3 hard cooked eggs
> ½ tsp mustard
> 1 tsp anchovy paste
> 1 cup mayo
> 1/3 cup burgundy or other red wine
> ¼ tsp onion powder
> 2 (5oz) cans shrimp
> 1 cup diced celery
> 2 tbsp parsley
> Lettuce
> Paprika
> Mush yolks of eggs to paste with mustard and anchovy paste.
> Blend in mayo, wine and onion powder.
> Add shrimp, celery and parsley.
> Chill
> Serve son a bed of shredded greens. Sprinkle sieved hard cooked egg whites over top. Dust with paprika.
> 
> Note: you can leave out anchovy paste, celery and parsley and add about 2 tsp horseradish and Louisiana red hot sauce to taste.
> 
> And this is a recipe from Jeanne Jones of the Seattle Post Intelligencer  she likes to take the fat out of everything. Have a broccoli-corn casserole of hers I will share next week  two different ones  the second supposedly better for you. Anyhow  here tis;
> 
> Strawberry-orange cups
> 1 basket (two cups) strawberries
> 1 envelope unflavored gelatin
> 2 tbsp cool water
> ¼ cup boiling water
> ½ cup frozen orange juice concentrate  undiluted
> 1-1/2 cups low fat milk
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> ½ tbsp sugar (optional)
> 
> Wash strawberries and remove stems from all but six of them. Reserve these six berries for garnishing each cup before serving. Cut the remaining berries into thin slices and divide them equally in the bottoms of 6 custard cups.
> Soften the gelatin in the cool water for 5 minutes. Add the boiling water to the softened gelatin and stir until completely dissolved.
> 
> Combine the orange juice concentrate, milk, vanilla and sugar and mix well. Stir in the dissolved gelatin and pour the mixture over the sliced strawberries in the custard cups. Chill until set.
> Each serving contains approx 93 calories, 1g fat, 2mg cholesterol, 60 mg sodium, 9 gm carbohydrates, 15g protein, 1 g fiber.
> 
> Ive been wavering all summer  weighing the pros and cons  and after much deliberation have decided I am not going to Seattle this year - probably not ever again  although I have learned never to say never. It makes me very sad. It is as though I have come to another fork in the road which is how I view the aging process  pro/con, yes/no, etc. If the truth be known - and boy do I hate to admit this  I am afraid to go. This has been a hard summer for me  not sure if it has been the heat (which certainly hasnt helped) or what  I am tired. I really dont want to get there and have something happen. I am not anxious to travel eight hours without oxygen which I have always done  even though I get a wheelchair ride to my next flight. You are the first to know  I need to send a blanket email to friends  Ive put it off too long. It is said that when you close one door another opens. We will see.
> 
> In closing  I am looking for a new down baby sweater  the one I have  the third row is a k2tog, yo  repeat. You thread ribbon through the holes to draw up the neck. I would like one with the neck the correct size for a baby neck  does that make sense.
> 
> And on that note the tea party for 27 July 12 is open. Whose turn is it to bring the scones?


----------



## pammie1234

Moved my mother to her new assisted living home. It is closer to my sister and about 2 hours from me. I will miss her being close to me, but financially it was best for my mom. We started about 9:30 am and got home a little after 12:30 am. DD went with me, and we were both tired. Bailey had been by himself all day, and probably slept. That could be why he woke me up 3 times! He got a little irritated at me when I wouldn't get up the 4th time and proceeded to eat my pillow! He is a mess!


----------



## wannabear

Hi Sam! I missed an entire week of tea party because I was not well at the beginning. After having a headache for over a month I went to my doctor and got a steroid shot and antibiotics. I think it's licked. I had tears running down my face from the bang bang bang in my head. Anyway, I decided that I'd never catch up with last week's party so here I am, bright and early! I'm eating cherries from Washington state. They are beautiful, sweet, luscious cherries, and they were cheap. That rainy weather out in Washington must be good for cherries. I'm going back to the grocery store tomorrow and get some to freeze.


----------



## Dreamweaver

No scones.... but a wave hello..... It is always so tough to make a decision that is an end of an era. I do remember though just how difficult it was for you when you traveled last year and had the oxygen problem. At that time, you said you would never go again..... I can certainly understand not wanting a repeat of that situation..... 

It is sort of the way we feel about having another pet.... I'm just not sure it is fair to an animal to maybe not live as long as it....... One of my adopted doggie friends has surgery this week and had a plate put in a hind leg. I had to go to help get her out of the car when she came home. Poor baby laid at my feet the remainder of the day.... I guess she was letting her owner know she wasn't thrilled with the whole experience. Seems she also figured out how to get her inflateable collar off during the night and left it right next to the bed and then went to another room to sleep... They certainly figure out a way to communicate!!


----------



## Marianne818

Oh Sam, I'm sorry that you won't be making your trip. I know it's hard to travel when you have to be on oxygen. My Dad had asbestosis and emphasiemia (never learned to spell that one) he was on constant oxygen for many years. He managed to come and visit in Colorado but stayed in town instead of coming up the mountain where I lived. Actually said he felt better at that altitude than he did in Texas.. I believe it was the lower humidity that helped the most. 
Love the recipes, especially the strawberry orange cups! Mom will love those! 
Looking forward to another wonderful week with all the Tea Party friends!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## dandylion

Gosh, Sam, I'm sorry you're unable to visit Seattle this year. We know how much you enjoy your visits there.

Thanks for the recipes they look great.

I've been knitting and crocheting little gifts for my great-grandniece who is about to be delivered in about two weeks 
The latest little things can be seen at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-95873-1.html if you want to have a look

looking forward to this weeks tea party, dandylion/sue


----------



## preston

at the end of last week's tea party we were discussing cleaning with vinegar and other natural products - think it is on page fifty - i hope everyone saw it - if not i could reprint it this week.

sam


----------



## Joy Marshall

Thank you for hosting the tea party yet again. I do have a great recipe for scones. Have been making the same recipe for over 40 years, with variations. The only trouble with it is, it just doesn't work with the flour sold in the US. My daughter has lived in the States for many years and she has declared the next time she is in Canada with a car she will take some of ours back with her. When my husband and I were "snowbirds" I always took my own flour with me, as did many Canadian women. That said, if anyone wants the recipe, I would be glad to post it.


----------



## wannabear

That back to school thing . . . I've seen the ads and the supplies in the stores and I feel like I am being hurried along in my life! Marianne, I know you know that summer has a long way to go still. It's hot! How can we think of back to school? Then get that out of the way and it will be Halloween nipping at our heels. Merchants are too eager to get our money.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Moved my mother to her new assisted living home. It is closer to my sister and about 2 hours from me. I will miss her being close to me, but financially it was best for my mom. We started about 9:30 am and got home a little after 12:30 am. DD went with me, and we were both tired. Bailey had been by himself all day, and probably slept. That could be why he woke me up 3 times! He got a little irritated at me when I wouldn't get up the 4th time and proceeded to eat my pillow! He is a mess!


My BFF had to move her MIL from the Wellington Assisted Living into The Gardens skilled nursing this week, after a stop in the hospital with pneumonia. I sure am learning a lot about the various levels of care. Meanwhile, my mom had dental surgery and to say it was a day from hell would be putting it mildly. This was on Wed. and she is just now starting to be a human again. Both DH and I reached the end of our rope with her and had words with her and ruffled feathers. This experience has pretty much showed me that she should not live alone, but I'm sure she won't agree. Looks like I'm in for a couple tough discussions with my brothers.....It sure has worn me out and left me without any anything accomplished at this house.....


----------



## preston

welcome to the tea party joy - we hope you will come often and join in the conversation. the more we have the more intesting it gets.

we are always interested in new recipes - and a challenge.

hope to hear from you soon.

sam



Joy Marshall said:


> Thank you for hosting the tea party yet again. I do have a great recipe for scones. Have been making the same recipe for over 40 years, with variations. The only trouble with it is, it just doesn't work with the flour sold in the US. My daughter has lived in the States for many years and she has declared the next time she is in Canada with a car she will take some of ours back with her. When my husband and I were "snowbirds" I always took my own flour with me, as did many Canadian women. That said, if anyone wants the recipe, I would be glad to post it.


----------



## purl2diva

Greetings from Wisconsin. We did get rain on Wednesday--not enough of course but the grass is a little less brown and crispy. We are expecting temp back in the 90's beginning tomorrow.

I have been watching both the British Open and the Tour de France. Many hours of TV and knitting time. I do take time off to do some of the essentials around the house. I'm also working on baby sweaters. I got two huge skeins of baby sport yarn in a swap and I'm working my way through them.

I do have a recipe for low fat scones-- not as good as those made with cream but good enough if anyone is interested

Have a good week-end.

Joy


----------



## preston

i'm so sorry you have to go through this with your mother jynx - it totally wears one out. sending you and your husband lots of positive energy.

sam


----------



## preston

another joy - i'm going to need to watch i don't get everyone mixed up. lol

joy - we are always ready for new recipes - would love to have yours.

sam

we also got some rain - about 1-1/4 inches - it's going to take a bit more to get everything green again. too late to do the crops much good.



purl2diva said:


> Greetings from Wisconsin. We did get rain on Wednesday--not enough of course but the grass is a little less brown and crispy. We are expecting temp back in the 90's beginning tomorrow.
> 
> I have been watching both the British Open and the Tour de France. Many hours of TV and knitting time. I do take time off to do some of the essentials around the house. I'm also working on baby sweaters. I got two huge skeins of baby sport yarn in a swap and I'm working my way through them.
> 
> I do have a recipe for low fat scones-- not as good as those made with cream but good enough if anyone is interested
> 
> Have a good week-end.
> 
> Joy


----------



## dandylion

I'm enjoying the doggy stories, but have to get my cocktail.
I think I'm just going for a glass of wine tonight. I'm trying a new red one. (Spanish)


----------



## preston

dandylion - your projects are too cute. love the own hat and the curly pig tale. maybe we could have a picture of said niece wearing it.

sam



dandylion said:


> Gosh, Sam, I'm sorry you're unable to visit Seattle this year. We know how much you enjoy your visits there.
> 
> Thanks for the recipes they look great.
> 
> I've been knitting and crocheting little gifts for my great-grandniece who is about to be delivered in about two weeks
> The latest little things can be seen at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-95873-1.html if you want to have a look
> 
> looking forward to this weeks tea party, dandylion/sue


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, Sam, and I'm sure we will get pictures. This particular grandniece is an armature photographer who is just starting her own business. She is a picture taking maniac  I say that lovingly, Sue

]


preston said:


> dandylion - your projects are too cute. love the own hat and the curly pig tale. maybe we could have a picture of said niece wearing it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, Sam, I'm sorry you're unable to visit Seattle this year. We know how much you enjoy your visits there.
> 
> Thanks for the recipes they look great.
> 
> I've been knitting and crocheting little gifts for my great-grandniece who is about to be delivered in about two weeks
> The latest little things can be seen at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-95873-1.html if you want to have a look
> 
> looking forward to this weeks tea party, dandylion/sue
Click to expand...


----------



## Needleme

Hi everyone! Happy Tea Party Friday, the best part of the week!!
Sam, so sorry about your trip, but I understand. You are taking the pressure off yourself and making the best decision for right now. If you are worried and uncomfortable, you won't enjoy yourself. 
Does Heidi knit? She will have extra time now that little Avery is in school, but no doubt she will find plenty to do! Bittersweet, but exciting!

Sandy, sorry about the thumb, especially as it relates to knitting!! Yes, some good books are in order to pass the time!! Maybe some good movies, too!!

Dreamweaver, sorry about Mom. Don't be hard on yourself for ruffled feathers-- you have taken on a lot and you aren't feeling too well yourself. 
Good luck with the conversation with your brothers-- they need to remember that she was there for you all when you were growing up, and now everyone has to help out. Just my opinion.

Marianne, hope you are hanging in there-- I was sorry the fishing trip has been postponed. Hope you can reschedule for some relaxing time and some fresh fish! 

Joe, hope you are doing well! I think I remember that you use a bread machine. I pulled mine out of retirement a week ago, but my loaves stick to the kneading paddle something fierce! I would LOVE some good bread machine recipes, as my family loves the bread (mangled as it it when I dig it out!) 

Yes, wow-- summer is half over! My husband and son#2 and I are picking up my mom tomorrow in San Francisco and are heading up north to spend five days in Bodega Bay in Northern California, near the coast. It should be very peaceful and enjoyable. My mom also knits (simple things) and I plan to teach her how to do a cable. She doesn't think she can do it because she thinks it looks too complicated, but I think she will surprise herself. There are two lovely LYSs nearby, so I am sure we will take a field trip to get some supplies. I am planning to make the delicious crock pot Breakfast Casserole that one of our lovely TP'ers posted last week ( sorry, if I scroll back to find your name, I will lose everything I have typed so far! But I will report on the results!) If it turns out well, I will make it again for my faculty when they return to school in mid-August! Will check in later!


----------



## wannabear

Needleme, if you want to know about bread machines, you should ask myfanwy, who uses hers regularly. I don't think the measurement differences between here and there should stand in the way. I feel that bread is something that happens in whatever way the weather brings. I don't know if you can make allowances here and there as I do when I make bread without recipe or machine, but she makes bread all the time! I know she has some wisdom to pass on to you.


----------



## preston

should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.

sam


----------



## Needleme

wannabear said:


> Needleme, if you want to know about bread machines, you should ask myfanwy, who uses hers regularly. I don't think the measurement differences between here and there should stand in the way. I feel that bread is something that happens in whatever way the weather brings. I don't know if you can make allowances here and there as I do when I make bread without recipe or machine, but she makes bread all the time! I know she has some wisdom to pass on to you.


Thanks-- when she comes on this week, I will ask!


----------



## orcagrandma

Joy, so that is why our scones don't taste like in Vancouver or even England. I was wondering why. I think that is why my soda bread here doesn't taste the same as it does in Ireland or Scotland. I can by the raw oats here as in Ireland for cooked oatmeal but it is hard to find it. Why is American wheat so different from others? Must be the weather.


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam


Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]


----------



## purl2diva

Sam,

Here is my scone recipe adapted from an old weight watchers recipe.

Scones

1 c + 2T flour (usually use half white, half whole wheat pastry flour)
3T sugar
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp baking soda
1/4 tsp salt

1/2c. Low fat sour cream
1egg, beaten
1T melted butter
1tsp vanilla

Mix dry ingredients together. In a separate bowl,mix sour cream, egg, butter and vanilla. Add to dry ingredients and mix gently until incorporated.
At this point you can add fruit--either fresh or dried. I like blueberries with lemon zest, cranberries with orange zest, rhubarb with orange zest, dried apricots---endless possibilities.

Drop by large tablespoon onto a cookie sheet. I get twelve out of this recipe. I sprinkle the tops with a bit of demerara sugar.

Bake at 400 degrees for 12 -15minutes.

You can also make the without fruit and spread with jam.

Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

be happy to help! my new scales do imperial and metric, and my cup measurements, approximate closely enough to American. What sort of bread are you wanting to make? And what is the capacity of your machine?



Needleme said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme, if you want to know about bread machines, you should ask myfanwy, who uses hers regularly. I don't think the measurement differences between here and there should stand in the way. I feel that bread is something that happens in whatever way the weather brings. I don't know if you can make allowances here and there as I do when I make bread without recipe or machine, but she makes bread all the time! I know she has some wisdom to pass on to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks-- when she comes on this week, I will ask!
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Sam--I'm so sorry that you feel you must halt the planned trip to Seattle. I know that TPers there were looking forward to visiting with you.

I'll try to remember to sign off with some way to help you tell all of us ''JOYs'' apart. That is something unusual for me to encounter so many named Joy in such a small group as this. For years and many States, I was the only Joy that I knew of.

Here's that list for shortening to oil conversions for recipes:

solid ----------- oil

1 tsp to 3/4 tsp
1TBSP to 2 1/4 tsp
1/4 cup to 3 TBSP
1/3 cup to 1/4 cup
1/2 cup to 1/4 cup + 2TBSP
3/4 cup to 1//2 cup
1 cup to  3/4 cup

Hope this helps out. I have 2 pie crust recipes that I use oil in instead of shortening that work rather well. They are both very flakey. I use the type of olive oil that is not the priciest nor is it strongly flavored like the extra virgin oil. Joy in Ohio


----------



## jheiens

We've been below 70 F for most of the day and are expecting temps down near 50 F tonight. A chance to turn off the AC and the furnace blower which have been running for the last several weeks!! A reprieve at last.


----------



## jheiens

Joy Marshall said:


> Thank you for hosting the tea party yet again. I do have a great recipe for scones. Have been making the same recipe for over 40 years, with variations. The only trouble with it is, it just doesn't work with the flour sold in the US. My daughter has lived in the States for many years and she has declared the next time she is in Canada with a car she will take some of ours back with her. When my husband and I were "snowbirds" I always took my own flour with me, as did many Canadian women. That said, if anyone wants the recipe, I would be glad to post it.


What is the difference between the wheat from each country, Joy?

I understand differences between hard and soft types and that weather and climate in general can have differing effects, but is there something specific?

Please post your scone recipe. Thanks, Joy in Ohio


----------



## Joy Marshall

orcagrandma said:


> Joy, so that is why our scones don't taste like in Vancouver or even England. I was wondering why. I think that is why my soda bread here doesn't taste the same as it does in Ireland or Scotland. I can by the raw oats here as in Ireland for cooked oatmeal but it is hard to find it. Why is American wheat so different from others? Must be the weather.


I forget the exact reason. Our flour is just made of different wheat, I believe. I think ours is hard wheat or maybe a mixture of hard and some other. Whatever, the reason, there is a big difference.
I will post my quick and very easy scone recipe tomorrow.


----------



## KatyNora

preston said:


> Ive been wavering all summer  weighing the pros and cons  and after much deliberation have decided I am not going to Seattle this year - probably not ever again  although I have learned never to say never. It makes me very sad. It is as though I have come to another fork in the road which is how I view the aging process  pro/con, yes/no, etc. If the truth be known - and boy do I hate to admit this  I am afraid to go. This has been a hard summer for me  not sure if it has been the heat (which certainly hasnt helped) or what  I am tired. I really dont want to get there and have something happen. I am not anxious to travel eight hours without oxygen which I have always done  even though I get a wheelchair ride to my next flight. You are the first to know  I need to send a blanket email to friends  Ive put it off too long. It is said that when you close one door another opens. We will see.


Oh, Sam! I just got to the new tea party and am (selfishly) devastated. I had so looked forward to meeting you next month. Sandy and Jilze and busheytree had all responded that they'd like to join the party, and I was waiting for a couple more PMs to be answered. We will miss you, and that's a fact!

That being said, I do fully understand your concern. I'm fast approaching the Biblical allotment of years, too, and beginning to realize that I have slowed down some. Just remember: any time you decide to change your mind and venture westward, we'll be glad to welcome you with open arms. :lol: And do, please, promise that you'll take very good care of yourself, wherever you are. You are family to all of us. :thumbup:


----------



## Althea

Myfanwy, happy birthday to you! Sam, thank you for hosting the TP again this week. Sorry about your not travelling to Seattle (a favourite part of the US for me when I visited in 1974), but now that you've made the decision you may feel that a great weight has been lifted from your shoulders, particularly if you were concerned about breathing problems. I know your TP friends in Seattle will understand, and although they will be disappointed your health needs must have priority. It's 10.10 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide, and I've just put a Moroccan-style casserole in the slow cooker. It will be ready when I get home from the Knitting Guild meeting late this afternoon. I suspect that Darowil will be going to the football today, rather than to the guild meeting. Working on a corkscrew scarf and a ruffle scarf at meetings: easy to knit and talk at the same time. Making a much more complicated cabled cardigan when I'm home alone: it needs all my powers of concentration. It's one of Norah Gaughan's patterns (Kingscot) - she's a favourite designer of mine. Warm wishes to all TPers, and hope you all have a safe and happy weekend. I'll drop by again tomorrow.


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> The weeks seem to fly by. Summer is definitely half over  school supplies are showing up in the stores. This will be the first year Heidi will be at home alone. Just two and a half days (Avery  kindergarten) but enough that she is already wondering what she is going to do. I told her to enjoy the quiet.
> 
> With the rain yesterday the weather is finally giving us a break temperature wise  low eighties today with a nice breeze. Gary and Bailee are getting ready to put a coating of tarlike paint on the barn roof  a slanting roof like a lean-to. Its a good day to do it  the breeze will help it not be so hot.
> 
> Ive been knitting a baby sweater using lions brand homespun. I love the feel of the yarn and it is turning out well but it has been a trial to work with. It will be a while before I use it again. Really difficult to frog I found out.
> 
> Thought I would start out with a different kind of salad.
> 
> Shrimp Remoulade
> 3 hard cooked eggs
> ½ tsp mustard
> 1 tsp anchovy paste
> 1 cup mayo
> 1/3 cup burgundy or other red wine
> ¼ tsp onion powder
> 2 (5oz) cans shrimp
> 1 cup diced celery
> 2 tbsp parsley
> Lettuce
> Paprika
> Mush yolks of eggs to paste with mustard and anchovy paste.
> Blend in mayo, wine and onion powder.
> Add shrimp, celery and parsley.
> Chill
> Serve son a bed of shredded greens. Sprinkle sieved hard cooked egg whites over top. Dust with paprika.
> 
> Note: you can leave out anchovy paste, celery and parsley and add about 2 tsp horseradish and Louisiana red hot sauce to taste.
> 
> And this is a recipe from Jeanne Jones of the Seattle Post Intelligencer  she likes to take the fat out of everything. Have a broccoli-corn casserole of hers I will share next week  two different ones  the second supposedly better for you. Anyhow  here tis;
> 
> Strawberry-orange cups
> 1 basket (two cups) strawberries
> 1 envelope unflavored gelatin
> 2 tbsp cool water
> ¼ cup boiling water
> ½ cup frozen orange juice concentrate  undiluted
> 1-1/2 cups low fat milk
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> ½ tbsp sugar (optional)
> 
> Wash strawberries and remove stems from all but six of them. Reserve these six berries for garnishing each cup before serving. Cut the remaining berries into thin slices and divide them equally in the bottoms of 6 custard cups.
> Soften the gelatin in the cool water for 5 minutes. Add the boiling water to the softened gelatin and stir until completely dissolved.
> 
> Combine the orange juice concentrate, milk, vanilla and sugar and mix well. Stir in the dissolved gelatin and pour the mixture over the sliced strawberries in the custard cups. Chill until set.
> Each serving contains approx 93 calories, 1g fat, 2mg cholesterol, 60 mg sodium, 9 gm carbohydrates, 15g protein, 1 g fiber.
> 
> Ive been wavering all summer  weighing the pros and cons  and after much deliberation have decided I am not going to Seattle this year - probably not ever again  although I have learned never to say never. It makes me very sad. It is as though I have come to another fork in the road which is how I view the aging process  pro/con, yes/no, etc. If the truth be known - and boy do I hate to admit this  I am afraid to go. This has been a hard summer for me  not sure if it has been the heat (which certainly hasnt helped) or what  I am tired. I really dont want to get there and have something happen. I am not anxious to travel eight hours without oxygen which I have always done  even though I get a wheelchair ride to my next flight. You are the first to know  I need to send a blanket email to friends  Ive put it off too long. It is said that when you close one door another opens. We will see.
> 
> In closing  I am looking for a new down baby sweater  the one I have  the third row is a k2tog, yo  repeat. You thread ribbon through the holes to draw up the neck. I would like one with the neck the correct size for a baby neck  does that make sense.
> 
> And on that note the tea party for 27 July 12 is open. Whose turn is it to bring the scones?


I have had to make the decision probably not to leave home again except maybe something like a four-hour driving trip. It takes too much energy to cope with things.


----------



## jheiens

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
Click to expand...

Happy birthday to you,
happy birthday to you,
happy birthday, dear friend,
happy birthday to you!!!

Hugs and best wishes for many more!! Joy in Ohio


----------



## RookieRetiree

Joy Marshall said:


> Thank you for hosting the tea party yet again. I do have a great recipe for scones. Have been making the same recipe for over 40 years, with variations. The only trouble with it is, it just doesn't work with the flour sold in the US. My daughter has lived in the States for many years and she has declared the next time she is in Canada with a car she will take some of ours back with her. When my husband and I were "snowbirds" I always took my own flour with me, as did many Canadian women. That said, if anyone wants the recipe, I would be glad to post it.


I'd love to have the recipe --- if the flour is a special brand, we can always check through the internet...I've gotten some spices and baking stuff through websites and could try them for the flour.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> at the end of last week's tea party we were discussing cleaning with vinegar and other natural products - think it is on page fifty - i hope everyone saw it - if not i could reprint it this week.
> 
> sam


It was one big "Wow" and "good one!" Sam. Who knew there was so much to learn about the vinegar and other natural things we keep around the house! Thanks ever so much for sharing this with us. (I did catch the one about using vodka!!!haha)


----------



## RookieRetiree

Needleme said:


> Hi everyone! Happy Tea Party Friday, the best part of the week!!
> Sam, so sorry about your trip, but I understand. You are taking the pressure off yourself and making the best decision for right now. If you are worried and uncomfortable, you won't enjoy yourself.
> Does Heidi knit? She will have extra time now that little Avery is in school, but no doubt she will find plenty to do! Bittersweet, but exciting!
> 
> Sandy, sorry about the thumb, especially as it relates to knitting!! Yes, some good books are in order to pass the time!! Maybe some good movies, too!!
> 
> Dreamweaver, sorry about Mom. Don't be hard on yourself for ruffled feathers-- you have taken on a lot and you aren't feeling too well yourself.
> Good luck with the conversation with your brothers-- they need to remember that she was there for you all when you were growing up, and now everyone has to help out. Just my opinion.
> 
> Marianne, hope you are hanging in there-- I was sorry the fishing trip has been postponed. Hope you can reschedule for some relaxing time and some fresh fish!
> 
> Joe, hope you are doing well! I think I remember that you use a bread machine. I pulled mine out of retirement a week ago, but my loaves stick to the kneading paddle something fierce! I would LOVE some good bread machine recipes, as my family loves the bread (mangled as it it when I dig it out!)
> 
> Yes, wow-- summer is half over! My husband and son#2 and I are picking up my mom tomorrow in San Francisco and are heading up north to spend five days in Bodega Bay in Northern California, near the coast. It should be very peaceful and enjoyable. My mom also knits (simple things) and I plan to teach her how to do a cable. She doesn't think she can do it because she thinks it looks too complicated, but I think she will surprise herself. There are two lovely LYSs nearby, so I am sure we will take a field trip to get some supplies. I am planning to make the delicious crock pot Breakfast Casserole that one of our lovely TP'ers posted last week ( sorry, if I scroll back to find your name, I will lose everything I have typed so far! But I will report on the results!) If it turns out well, I will make it again for my faculty when they return to school in mid-August! Will check in later!


I'd love to try that crockpot casserole - I'm going to scroll back through last week's TP....I think I missed the last few pages.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Myfanwy, here in North America we are still on the July 20 and so have not received notice in the Home page that your birthday is here. (I know your birthday is on July 21. Remember there were many who did wish you happy birthday already way back on July 7?) I just got on to the Tea Party and am reading posts. Happy birthday my friend and I do wish you the best day of your life!!! Do tell us what you like to do for your birthday and what kind of birthday "cake" do you like? :lol: :lol:


----------



## KatyNora

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
Click to expand...

Oh, no, Myfanwy, we haven't forgotten. It's just that you're in Saturday and those of us in North America are still in Friday afternoon/evening. Just wait until morning (here, not there). You'll get lots of greetings. Meanwhile, Happy (Almost) Birthday! :roll:


----------



## preston

myfanwy - isn't your birthday the 20th - many many happy returns of the day - be sure to do something nice for yourself. thank you for the reminder - i hide my eyes in shame - i would have forgotten.

i understand the midwinter blues - we can trade stories in about six months.

sam



myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

heidi doesn't knit - but she is a supurb seamstress - has made at least half the shirts i wear.

sam



wannabear said:


> Needleme, if you want to know about bread machines, you should ask myfanwy, who uses hers regularly. I don't think the measurement differences between here and there should stand in the way. I feel that bread is something that happens in whatever way the weather brings. I don't know if you can make allowances here and there as I do when I make bread without recipe or machine, but she makes bread all the time! I know she has some wisdom to pass on to you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Althea, thank you for the happy birthday wishes! much appreciated! Have you sorted out what you will do about the teeth?


----------



## RookieRetiree

jheiens said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy birthday to you,
> happy birthday to you,
> happy birthday, dear friend,
> happy birthday to you!!!
> 
> Hugs and best wishes for many more!! Joy in Ohio
Click to expand...

Birthday Greetings....hope knowing that all of your TP friends are wishing you warmer happier days ahead will lift your spirits.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joy in Ohio- thank you so much for the song- If Fale were here he would have sung it to me, but now I have your sweet version- already I am feeling a bit brighter!


----------



## preston

thanks joy - i think all of us could benefit from a few of the weight watchers recipes. they are big on nutrition so their recipes would be good

sam



purl2diva said:


> Sam,
> 
> Here is my scone recipe adapted from an old weight watchers recipe.
> 
> Scones
> 
> 1 c + 2T flour (usually use half white, half whole wheat pastry flour)
> 3T sugar
> 1 tsp baking powder
> 1/4 tsp baking soda
> 1/4 tsp salt
> 
> 1/2c. Low fat sour cream
> 1egg, beaten
> 1T melted butter
> 1tsp vanilla
> 
> Mix dry ingredients together. In a separate bowl,mix sour cream, egg, butter and vanilla. Add to dry ingredients and mix gently until incorporated.
> At this point you can add fruit--either fresh or dried. I like blueberries with lemon zest, cranberries with orange zest, rhubarb with orange zest, dried apricots---endless possibilities.
> 
> Drop by large tablespoon onto a cookie sheet. I get twelve out of this recipe. I sprinkle the tops with a bit of demerara sugar.
> 
> Bake at 400 degrees for 12 -15minutes.
> 
> You can also make the without fruit and spread with jam.
> 
> Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joy Marshall said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joy, so that is why our scones don't taste like in Vancouver or even England. I was wondering why. I think that is why my soda bread here doesn't taste the same as it does in Ireland or Scotland. I can by the raw oats here as in Ireland for cooked oatmeal but it is hard to find it. Why is American wheat so different from others? Must be the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> I forget the exact reason. Our flour is just made of different wheat, I believe. I think ours is hard wheat or maybe a mixture of hard and some other. Whatever, the reason, there is a big difference.
> I will post my quick and very easy scone recipe tomorrow.
Click to expand...

There is a difference in the protein found in the wheat between American wheat and Canadian wheat. Canadian four has a higher protein content than American flour - and as such - will absorb more liquid. I can not attest to the other countries' differences.


----------



## preston

joy - thank you for the chart - think we all will be using it. you know you can't mention recipes ie pie crust recipes - without giving us a least one. lol

sam



jheiens said:


> Sam--I'm so sorry that you feel you must halt the planned trip to Seattle. I know that TPers there were looking forward to visiting with you.
> 
> I'll try to remember to sign off with some way to help you tell all of us ''JOYs'' apart. That is something unusual for me to encounter so many named Joy in such a small group as this. For years and many States, I was the only Joy that I knew of.
> 
> Here's that list for shortening to oil conversions for recipes:
> 
> solid ----------- oil
> 
> 1 tsp to 3/4 tsp
> 1TBSP to 2 1/4 tsp
> 1/4 cup to 3 TBSP
> 1/3 cup to 1/4 cup
> 1/2 cup to 1/4 cup + 2TBSP
> 3/4 cup to 1//2 cup
> 1 cup to 3/4 cup
> 
> Hope this helps out. I have 2 pie crust recipes that I use oil in instead of shortening that work rather well. They are both very flakey. I use the type of olive oil that is not the priciest nor is it strongly flavored like the extra virgin oil. Joy in Ohio


----------



## Lurker 2

No, I know you all have the perfect reason, and besides which we are all very new friends- it is mainly that my daughter yet again has missed, and my grand-daughter when I spoke to her this morning- Mummy was at work- did not know the significance of the day, and she is nine [groan]



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Myfanwy, here in North America we are still on the July 20 and so have not received notice in the Home page that your birthday is here. I just got on to the Tea Party and am reading posts. Happy birthday my friend and I do wish you the best day of your life!!! Do tell us what you like to do for your birthday and what kind of birthday "cake" do you like? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

it is a nice reprieve isn't it joy.

sam



jheiens said:


> We've been below 70 F for most of the day and are expecting temps down near 50 F tonight. A chance to turn off the AC and the furnace blower which have been running for the last several weeks!! A reprieve at last.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam....so sorry that you aren't going on your trip. I'm sure it was a tough decision to make. I know how stressful traveling can be; no need to add that to what you're already dealing with. Hope you got as much rain as we did and have the beautiful day we had today...finally got outside to see some fresh (and not hot) air.

Jinx...so sorry of your experiences of the last few days; I know that you were apprehensive about it---it's a tough day when you come to the realization that your parent is now so dependent upon you. Hope your brothers come through for you. I hope you can take some time for yourself---I'm hoping the medication is finally kicking in and that nasty infection is getting cured.

I gave my bread machine to my daughter a few years back because with the two of us, I didn't use it much anymore. But, now the thought of home-made bread sounds so tempting.

Happy weekend to you all -- I'll pop in again later.


----------



## jmai5421

Hi everyone. I am finally back on Kp. The granddaughters are back in AZ. DH left with them on Sat. and returned on Thurs. I picked him up a the Mpls airport and we drove straight to the cabin. I was so tired after two weeks of the GD that I left a mess when we returned. However i wasn't prepared for the mess in the lawn and into the porch. We had to have a new well dug. Needless to say the machine tore up the lawn and left HUGE ruts. We have had lots of rain up here so even the well drlling machine became stuck in our yard and had to be pulled out. While drilling some of the yucky mud landed on the roll up shades, the sill, furniture and insie wall of the porch. There is a ton of wet muck that came out first. That is rolling down the hill towards the lake with a barrier to stop it. I told DH we are going to get someone with the proper machinery to remove it. He thought he would do it by hand and move it to the woods behind us. That would be his second heartattack if he tried to do it himself.
Enough, I don't want to think of it, maybe it will go away. It is so hot and humid here, in the 90's that I can't think of it. We do not have AC up here.
Sam, I feel bad that you can't go to Seattle, but understand with the oxygen. I seem to remember you had some problems the last time. I know it is hard to admit that the mind works ahead of the body.
Thank you for the strawberry recipe and also to Joy for the scones. They are my favorite and a weight watcher recipe makes it even better.
Hope you thumb is healing fast Sandy. I know you are anxious to be knitting.
Dandylion I love your little hats and bum cover. The little pig tail is so cute. Be sure to post pictures.
It is hard Dreamweaver when you have to make that decision. I hope your brothers are behind you in this decision.
Time to get back to knitting. I am making some baby things for a niece due with a girl in Sept. and also some baby things for the sale at church. Actually Sam I would be interested in your pattern with the homespun. I have left overs from prayer shawls. The money we make goes to help the church and people in the community that are in need. A lot will go to the food shelf and a city endevour to help the elderly get a hot meal each day for free or what they can afford. It is served at the local restaurant with vouochers and transportation. That gets the eldery shut ins out and about.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam....so sorry that you aren't going on your trip. I'm sure it was a tough decision to make. I know how stressful traveling can be; no need to add that to what you're already dealing with. Hope you got as much rain as we did and have the beautiful day we had today...finally got outside to see some fresh (and not hot) air.

Jinx...so sorry of your experiences of the last few days; I know that you were apprehensive about it---it's a tough day when you come to the realization that your parent is now so dependent upon you. Hope your brothers come through for you. I hope you can take some time for yourself---I'm hoping the medication is finally kicking in and that nasty infection is getting cured.

I gave my bread machine to my daughter a few years back because with the two of us, I didn't use it much anymore. But, now the thought of home-made bread sounds so tempting.

Happy weekend to you all -- I'll pop in again later.


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, no, Myfanwy, we haven't forgotten. It's just that you're in Saturday and those of us in North America are still in Friday afternoon/evening. Just wait until morning (here, not there). You'll get lots of greetings. Meanwhile, Happy (Almost) Birthday! :roll:
Click to expand...

thank you! I was well aware that for so many of you it is not yet Saturday- it is just one of those days- my shoulder is playing up, and the puppy has left a mud trail through the house- and we are forecast about three days of rain- so he will bring in even more mud, and I forgot my camera yesterday so I did not get the photo I wanted - the list goes on- it helps that I could whinge on all of your shoulders...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, mjs, I completely understand about traveling away from home, especially when one is not in perfect health and has illness/es to contend with. Sam, you did say last year you were not sure if you would ever make the trip back out to Seattle due to O2 problems. Many memories of happy times there are likely all up there in that wise brain and heart of yours! Perhaps you would care to share some of those cherished memories with us?


----------



## preston

thanks katynora - i was really looking forward to meeting a lot of the pacific northwest knitters too. you could all come to northwest ohio. that would be quite a caravan. lol i will miss quite a few things - i try not to think about it too much.

sam



KatyNora said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been wavering all summer  weighing the pros and cons  and after much deliberation have decided I am not going to Seattle this year - probably not ever again  although I have learned never to say never. It makes me very sad. It is as though I have come to another fork in the road which is how I view the aging process  pro/con, yes/no, etc. If the truth be known - and boy do I hate to admit this  I am afraid to go. This has been a hard summer for me  not sure if it has been the heat (which certainly hasnt helped) or what  I am tired. I really dont want to get there and have something happen. I am not anxious to travel eight hours without oxygen which I have always done  even though I get a wheelchair ride to my next flight. You are the first to know  I need to send a blanket email to friends  Ive put it off too long. It is said that when you close one door another opens. We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Sam! I just got to the new tea party and am (selfishly) devastated. I had so looked forward to meeting you next month. Sandy and Jilze and busheytree had all responded that they'd like to join the party, and I was waiting for a couple more PMs to be answered. We will miss you, and that's a fact!
> 
> That being said, I do fully understand your concern. I'm fast approaching the Biblical allotment of years, too, and beginning to realize that I have slowed down some. Just remember: any time you decide to change your mind and venture westward, we'll be glad to welcome you with open arms. :lol: And do, please, promise that you'll take very good care of yourself, wherever you are. You are family to all of us. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

althea - hope you can post a picture of your cartigan when it is finished.

sam



Althea said:


> Myfanwy, happy birthday to you! Sam, thank you for hosting the TP again this week. Sorry about your not travelling to Seattle (a favourite part of the US for me when I visited in 1974), but now that you've made the decision you may feel that a great weight has been lifted from your shoulders, particularly if you were concerned about breathing problems. I know your TP friends in Seattle will understand, and although they will be disappointed your health needs must have priority. It's 10.10 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide, and I've just put a Moroccan-style casserole in the slow cooker. It will be ready when I get home from the Knitting Guild meeting late this afternoon. I suspect that Darowil will be going to the football today, rather than to the guild meeting. Working on a corkscrew scarf and a ruffle scarf at meetings: easy to knit and talk at the same time. Making a much more complicated cabled cardigan when I'm home alone: it needs all my powers of concentration. It's one of Norah Gaughan's patterns (Kingscot) - she's a favourite designer of mine. Warm wishes to all TPers, and hope you all have a safe and happy weekend. I'll drop by again tomorrow.


----------



## preston

5mmdpns - where do you go on the home page for birthdays? i never knew there was such a spot.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Myfanwy, here in North America we are still on the July 20 and so have not received notice in the Home page that your birthday is here. (I know your birthday is on July 21. Remember there were many who did wish you happy birthday already way back on July 7?) I just got on to the Tea Party and am reading posts. Happy birthday my friend and I do wish you the best day of your life!!! Do tell us what you like to do for your birthday and what kind of birthday "cake" do you like? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

Happy, Happy Birthday tomorrow Myfanwy. Hope you have a better day tomorrow (Saturday 7/21) than today. I hope the puppy decides to wipe his paws and your shoulder is feeling better and just maybe your daughter is on North America time and it isn't Sat and she will still wish you a happy birthday.

Anyway I wish you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Lurker 2

21st, Sam, my gripe was not with the Tea Party goers! it is my forgetful family. but at least I have been able to get it off my chest. I ordered in a pizza from Hell, who do a brilliant vegetarian pizza, and some crumbed camembert yesterday, knowing that the chances of Fale remembering are so slight- it is enough that he has been agitating to come home! Poor fellow he asks everybody to drive him back to my place- I so hope we make the transition home smoothly- I have my labels up on the doors now- but I am sure I will have to remind him to read them! Most of the mail is requests for donations! To be honest I am not surprised Bronwen has forgotten- it's just moments like this you miss your old Dad who always came up with a really thoughtful gift- it is not quite 2 years since he died...



preston said:


> myfanwy - isn't your birthday the 20th - many many happy returns of the day - be sure to do something nice for yourself. thank you for the reminder - i hide my eyes in shame - i would have forgotten.
> 
> i understand the midwinter blues - we can trade stories in about six months.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> 5mmdpns - where do you go on the home page for birthdays? i never knew there was such a spot.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Myfanwy, here in North America we are still on the July 20 and so have not received notice in the Home page that your birthday is here. (I know your birthday is on July 21. Remember there were many who did wish you happy birthday already way back on July 7?) I just got on to the Tea Party and am reading posts. Happy birthday my friend and I do wish you the best day of your life!!! Do tell us what you like to do for your birthday and what kind of birthday "cake" do you like? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

If you click on Home (at the top of the page under the Knitting Paradise) you will find a list of members who are celebrating birthdays, below the list of people who are logged in. I like to check that out when I first log in for the day!


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, jmai5421, I'm glad you like the little baby things. It's good to see your post, and I hope your problem DOES go away  Sue


----------



## preston

oops - hope you enjoyed the pizza - don't you think when fale gets home the familiar surroundings will quell any agatition? i hope he has an easy trip home.

sam



myfanwy said:


> 21st, Sam, my gripe was not with the Tea Party goers! it is my forgetful family. but at least I have been able to get it off my chest. I ordered in a pizza from Hell, who do a brilliant vegetarian pizza, and some crumbed camembert yesterday, knowing that the chances of Fale remembering are so slight- it is enough that he has been agitating to come home! Poor fellow he asks everybody to drive him back to my place- I so hope we make the transition home smoothly- I have my labels up on the doors now- but I am sure I will have to remind him to read them! Most of the mail is requests for donations! To be honest I am not surprised Bronwen has forgotten- it's just moments like this you miss your old Dad who always came up with a really thoughtful gift- it is not quite 2 years since he died...
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - isn't your birthday the 20th - many many happy returns of the day - be sure to do something nice for yourself. thank you for the reminder - i hide my eyes in shame - i would have forgotten.
> 
> i understand the midwinter blues - we can trade stories in about six months.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Joy Marshall

RookieRetiree said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for hosting the tea party yet again. I do have a great recipe for scones. Have been making the same recipe for over 40 years, with variations. The only trouble with it is, it just doesn't work with the flour sold in the US. My daughter has lived in the States for many years and she has declared the next time she is in Canada with a car she will take some of ours back with her. When my husband and I were "snowbirds" I always took my own flour with me, as did many Canadian women. That said, if anyone wants the recipe, I would be glad to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to have the recipe --- if the flour is a special brand, we can always check through the internet...I've gotten some spices and baking stuff through websites and could try them for the flour.
Click to expand...

OK. Here it is with no guarantees it will be any good with anything other than any brand of Canadian flour. I use whatever is on sale. Right now I have Robin Hood on hand.
2 cups flour, 4 tsp. baking powder, 1/2 tsp. salt, 1/3 cup vegetable oil, 2/3 c. milk.
Sift dry ingredients into a bowl. Add oil to milk. Dump into the flour. Stir around quickly and lightly with a fork. Gather up into a ball. Dump onto a floured surface and pat into a round about 3/4" thick. Cut in wedges and put on baking sheet. Bake in 450 deg. oven for about 15 mins. 
You can add raisins or whatever you fancy to the dry ingredients before adding liquids if you wish.
They should be baked until golden, not brown. They should be flaky and light and served that day. If no, they freezer very well. This recipe will also make 2 rounds and cut into wedges. They will just be daintier and that is how I usually do them, but still should be at least 1/2" to 3/4" thick.


----------



## preston

thanks 5mmdpns - never noticed it.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns - where do you go on the home page for birthdays? i never knew there was such a spot.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Myfanwy, here in North America we are still on the July 20 and so have not received notice in the Home page that your birthday is here. (I know your birthday is on July 21. Remember there were many who did wish you happy birthday already way back on July 7?) I just got on to the Tea Party and am reading posts. Happy birthday my friend and I do wish you the best day of your life!!! Do tell us what you like to do for your birthday and what kind of birthday "cake" do you like? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> If you click on Home (at the top of the page under the Knitting Paradise) you will find a list of members who are celebrating birthdays, below the list of people who are logged in. I like to check that out when I first log in for the day!
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

Hey, 5mmdpns, it's been a long time since we exchanged greetings  
I've never checked that but, there is a nice lady who checks it every day, and personally wishes every one happy birthday on their birthdays. I was really impressed when I got my birthday wish from her. It was a very nice surprise. 
Just another example of what nice people K P ers are. 
have a nice weekend, Sue



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns - where do you go on the home page for birthdays? i never knew there was such a spot.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Myfanwy, here in North America we are still on the July 20 and so have not received notice in the Home page that your birthday is here. (I know your birthday is on July 21. Remember there were many who did wish you happy birthday already way back on July 7?) I just got on to the Tea Party and am reading posts. Happy birthday my friend and I do wish you the best day of your life!!! Do tell us what you like to do for your birthday and what kind of birthday "cake" do you like? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> If you click on Home (at the top of the page under the Knitting Paradise) you will find a list of members who are celebrating birthdays, below the list of people who are logged in. I like to check that out when I first log in for the day!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Happy, Happy Birthday tomorrow Myfanwy. Hope you have a better day tomorrow (Saturday 7/21) than today. I hope the puppy decides to wipe his paws and your shoulder is feeling better and just maybe your daughter is on North America time and it isn't Sat and she will still wish you a happy birthday.
> 
> Anyway I wish you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY


I am so grateful to all who have wished me a happy day- I need to get some oomph and make a nice tea [New Zild for the evening meal] I am working on my experimental vegan quiche- I got almond milk to substitute for the dairy- it is delicious- I nearly drank the whole box it is so lovely! I need to cube a potato, and the butternut I bought and I will do that with leeks and mushroom- the hypothetical cake is chocolate with ganache- but I won't be making it when I am 'home alone'. When Fale comes home we will probably have a banana cake- because I know he will eat that!


----------



## purl2diva

Dreamweaver,

In my former life, I was the administrator of an assisted living facility. I had many children in my office in tears because they were putting mom or dad in a home and said parent was very angry. This is a hard decision to make but may be a necessary one. Most residents forgot about their anger, settled in well, and enjoyed the companionship of others in the facility.

I would suggest that you contact assisted living facilities in your area for brochures, fee lists, etc so that you can compare services. When you are feeling better (hopefully soon), you can visit in person. This way if your mom should be hospitalized and need immediate placement, you will know where you want her to go.

You can also contact the Area Association on Aging for your area. They should be a resource for you to tell you what services are available in your area and how to access them.

Good luck. If I can help in any other way, feel free to contact me.

Joy


----------



## Sandy

Hi everyone I just received a message from Martin and thought I would pass on his message. 

"Hello Sandy, it is good to hear from you even though you did not have a good report. I am so sorry you had a accident, how in the world did you manage to break your thumb? Then having to finish up injured, I can not imagine because you use a thumb more than anything else on your hand, you are on my prayer list, the rain was a blessing in disguise because you got some much needed sleep and rest. I pray for your speedy recovery. I know what you mean, no knitting is awful, I can but I just don't feel like it, I pick it up and get in a stitch or two but have to put it back down.
I had to have 2 units of blood last Saturday, and it made me feel so much better, I understand the chemo destroys some of the red blood cells which are needed to carry the oxygen to the body, and my cancer is in the lungs. It made me feel so much better for a couple of days but then the chemo did what it is supposed to do and I feel bad again, but the end is in sight. I took my last scheduled chemo today 7/20, next week they will do a scan to see what has been accomplished and then meet with the 3 doctors and I pray for a miracle from God that even the Doctors will be amazed because it is gone.
Please update the tea party and give them all my love and best and blessings for them all, and thank them for the prayers and give it 1 more round of good prayers and I will let you know how the test turns out.
Sandy, thank you so much for caring and I hope that one day our families can meet and say thank you in a tangible way.
Blessings,
Martin "

I have 3 pages to get caught up on so will go for now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam, the pizza was scrumptious- and the olives were just as I like them- which reminds me I bought some olives and anchovies the other day for a real treat- I just need to get the a into g as my first husband would have indelicately put it! 
I am sorry you have had to decide Seattle is off- it can be great exploring old haunts- but no good if the journey were to make you ill. What would we all do with out our host!?


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver, dealing with our elderly parents is difficult. My mom was not happy at my house or my sister's. We could not get her to take her meds, and it was a constant "fight" to get her to do anything. We just realized that we could not take care of her. Plus, my BIL was worried about how stressed my sis was in dealing with mother. Moving her to the Gardens was the best thing for all. When she had to be moved to skilled nursing, she just didn't like it. We found another place, and hopefully she will like it because moving her is very hard on the whole family! Hang it there, and just do the best you can.


----------



## Lurker 2

thank you Sandy for relaying the message from Martin, we will continue to pray for him.


----------



## Edith M

Sam: Thanks again for hosting the tea party. It's my favorite part of KP. Too bad about your trip to Seattle. I know what you mean about the doors closing. It's hard to take. I have learned to stop looking back with regret. Just look forward to the next adventure. Some of them can get scary but once I am through them I can (usually) see the bright side. I know my days are numbered but I'm not keeping count. I chose to spend my time with trying new things that are within my capabilities. I just learned to cable. Couldn't believe how easy it is.

And all the new receipes....Shrimp Remoulade,Strawberry Orange cups and several kinds of scones!!! Must try them all this coming week.

I have added the vinegar cleaning to my booklet of Green Cleaning. I have not bought any commercial cleaning products in over 10 years. I clean everything with lemons, vinegar,baking soda and salt.

Sandy: I hope the doctor can reset your thumb soon and give you relief from the pain. I think a broken thumb has got to be the worst finger to break. Almost everything you do involves using your thumb. Hugs for you.

Wannabear: I can not imagine having a headache lasting a month. I would be frantic to know what was causing it and beating down the doctors door for a cure. The worst I ever had lasted 2 days and turned out to be a side effect for an arthritis medicine I was taking. So glad you have found some relief. Stay well.

Dreamweaver: Hope Mom is feeling better. Oral surgery is no fun. I had 9 teeth pulled 4 years ago and it was miserable. I am finally used to the new choppers but I'm sure I put my son through hell. By all means involve the brothers. She is their mother too.

Needleme: thanks for the shortning to oil ratio chart.

And last, but certainly not least...Happy Birthday Myfawny. I have forgotton when Fale is coming home, will he be there to help you celebrate? Have a nice birthday with many more to follow.

And now it is time for bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you Edith! Fale is not due back for another week and a half- but I guess it will go quickly enough. While I have been busy responding to postings an 'e' card came in from a friend and old neighbour in Glasgow Scotland- they are quite a remarkable invention!


----------



## preston

sandy - thanks for the report on martin. when you email him again be sure to tell him i send him loads of healing energy and look forward to his return to the tea party.

sam



Sandy said:


> Hi everyone I just received a message from Martin and thought I would pass on his message.
> 
> "Hello Sandy, it is good to hear from you even though you did not have a good report. I am so sorry you had a accident, how in the world did you manage to break your thumb? Then having to finish up injured, I can not imagine because you use a thumb more than anything else on your hand, you are on my prayer list, the rain was a blessing in disguise because you got some much needed sleep and rest. I pray for your speedy recovery. I know what you mean, no knitting is awful, I can but I just don't feel like it, I pick it up and get in a stitch or two but have to put it back down.
> I had to have 2 units of blood last Saturday, and it made me feel so much better, I understand the chemo destroys some of the red blood cells which are needed to carry the oxygen to the body, and my cancer is in the lungs. It made me feel so much better for a couple of days but then the chemo did what it is supposed to do and I feel bad again, but the end is in sight. I took my last scheduled chemo today 7/20, next week they will do a scan to see what has been accomplished and then meet with the 3 doctors and I pray for a miracle from God that even the Doctors will be amazed because it is gone.
> Please update the tea party and give them all my love and best and blessings for them all, and thank them for the prayers and give it 1 more round of good prayers and I will let you know how the test turns out.
> Sandy, thank you so much for caring and I hope that one day our families can meet and say thank you in a tangible way.
> Blessings,
> Martin "
> 
> I have 3 pages to get caught up on so will go for now.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam and All. It's 814pm here in Wyoming, I've been so busy this week but it feels good. Bought a love seat today, it's gorgeous and is a double recliner to boot, DH will love it. Now just need the 2 chairs, dinning table and desk (I've found the ones I want just going to get them one or two at a time). Yay. 

Well, the recipes look great especially the strawberry orange cups, thank you Sam. 

Marianne, sorry you had to cancel your fishing trip, hope you can make it up soon. 

Pammie, glad you were able to get your mom moved, hopefully she'll settle in better than she expects though you'll miss having her closer. 

Dreamweaver, this too shall pass, definitely talk to your brothers and have them help to take some of the pressure off of you, whether it's in moving her to an assisted situation or just helping take care of her. If you end up in the hospital due to stress making your infection something worse you won't be able to help at all. Hope the meds are starting to kick in. 

Myfanwy, I think I remember that your birthday is today or tomorrow, so HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you, hope it's a great one. I know you were hoping to have Fale back by now, but it won't be too much longer before he's home. 

Well, I need to go read and get all caught up, I am so glad to have you all to visit with. I enjoy all of you so much.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, myfanwy! I think it would be permissible to celebrate again tomorrow, since it will be your birthday in the US!


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you so much! I have started some minor carpentery which always cheers me up- sorting extra storage for Fale's ties- goodness me what a lot he has!



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and All. It's 814pm here in Wyoming, I've been so busy this week but it feels good. Bought a love seat today, it's gorgeous and is a double recliner to boot, DH will love it. Now just need the 2 chairs, dinning table and desk (I've found the ones I want just going to get them one or two at a time). Yay.
> 
> Well, the recipes look great especially the strawberry orange cups, thank you Sam.
> 
> Marianne, sorry you had to cancel your fishing trip, hope you can make it up soon.
> 
> Pammie, glad you were able to get your mom moved, hopefully she'll settle in better than she expects though you'll miss having her closer.
> 
> Dreamweaver, this too shall pass, definitely talk to your brothers and have them help to take some of the pressure off of you, whether it's in moving her to an assisted situation or just helping take care of her. If you end up in the hospital due to stress making your infection something worse you won't be able to help at all. Hope the meds are starting to kick in.
> 
> Myfanwy, I think I remember that your birthday is today or tomorrow, so HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you, hope it's a great one. I know you were hoping to have Fale back by now, but it won't be too much longer before he's home.
> 
> Well, I need to go read and get all caught up, I am so glad to have you all to visit with. I enjoy all of you so much.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, myfanwy! I think it would be permissible to celebrate again tomorrow, since it will be your birthday in the US!


that is rather a good idea! thank you pammie!


----------



## Dori Sage

Hi everyone -
I did not read all the posts, but wanted to say hello.

Went into the San Fernando Valley today. Ugh - it was 96 F. I can't take the heat. Got a headache right away. Couldn't wait to get back to the beach. So happy to be here in the chill(?). 

It is now 7:39 p.m. And I'm bushed. Have a good tea party. I'll check in tomorrow.


----------



## 81brighteyes

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
Click to expand...

Oh my! A forgotten birthday? No, surely they remember and will let you know. However, from what has been a VERY HOT miserable day in Texas, USA, Happy Happy Birthday. It was 105 degrees here today (don't know what that is in C)-- but it is very unpleasant. Also sorry you are having the "mid-winter blues" and hope tomorrow will bring warm sunshine your way.


----------



## Lurker 2

My daughter specializes in birthday presents that may turn up by Christmas! but I guess that is better than never! Pity we can't swap our weather around a bit! Still, I have the oven on now, cooking the pumpkin- so the house feels less miserable! besides there is a nice cooking smell



81brighteyes said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my! A forgotten birthday? No, surely they remember and will let you know. However, from what has been a VERY HOT miserable day in Texas, USA, Happy Happy Birthday. It was 105 degrees here today (don't know what that is in C)-- but it is very unpleasant. Also sorry you are having the "mid-winter blues" and hope tomorrow will bring warm sunshine your way.
Click to expand...

Sam I would not be worrying about pages- look how quickly we have progressed!


----------



## darowil

Sam sorry you don't feel up to going to Seattle. But last year you came back saying you couldn't do it again didn't you? Because you struggled so much and were so unwell. So probably an wise decision- even though not easy and admitting that you can't do it has to have been really hard.

Dreamweaver sorry about your Mum- but maybe it was necessary to show you (and your brothers especially) that continueing as you are is not feasible. It's not that long since you moved her nearer to you is it? But if others are caring for her that frees you up to just spend some time with her without needing to be doing things all the time. Have more of a 'normal' relationship than that of carer.

Wannabear I do hope your headache has gone- they are horrid things even for just a short time.

Althea is right- I am off to the football. I'll do a Sam- love the sound of the Moraccan recipe for the slow cooker- can we have it please?

Happy Birthday Myfanwy- but for most of them it isn't your birthday yet! What are you doing for your birthday? No family around for you. You had pizza I have since seen. Is the dog (I assume Ringo) being any more cooperative?

Off to get organised for the football. With a new pair of socks- finished the last pair for the simple ones that I take out. This pair will have some of those cabled owls round the top. My daughter is going to catch up with frineds from London and Germany later in the year so I am sending a few pairs of socks for her to give out. This pair is for our neighbour from London who loves owls and has them all over the house. (I'm actually hoping my mother will take them over. Vicky is travelling for a couple of months before and doesn't want to carry anything extra whereas Mum is catching up with them in Northen England somewhere soon after she arrives in the UK so I hope a few pairs of socks won't bother her. Maybe I should ask her! )


----------



## 81brighteyes

I meant to thank you, Sam, for hosting the tea party again. I wonder if Dave is throwing his arrows anymore and where they are landing? The recipes sound delicious and I love shrimp in almost anyway except in a pasta with sauce as I don't think it does the shrimp justice. I would eliminate anchovy paste because anchovies make me so thirsty that I have to keep drinking water constantly after eating anything where they are added. And Sandy, thank you for the post about Martin. Please let him know that we will continue to pray for him. I'm sure there will be many pages on TP when I get up tomorrow morning, so Sam, be prepared for a busy day!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ringo can't really help his short legs- it is just that he gets so muddy, and I have a descicated mouse to cope with when I sort out the bath- I have now discovered- could have done with out that one aswell. The bath had been boarded over. 
Enjoy your game! and thanks for the good wishes!



darowil said:


> Sam sorry you don't feel up to going to Seattle. But last year you came back saying you couldn't do it again didn't you? Because you struggled so much and were so unwell. So probably an wise decision- even though not easy and admitting that you can't do it has to have been really hard.
> 
> Dreamweaver sorry about your Mum- but maybe it was necessary to show you (and your brothers especially) that continueing as you are is not feasible. It's not that long since you moved her nearer to you is it? But if others are caring for her that frees you up to just spend some time with her without needing to be doing things all the time. Have more of a 'normal' relationship than that of carer.
> 
> Wannabear I do hope your headache has gone- they are horrid things even for just a short time.
> 
> Althea is right- I am off to the football. I'll do a Sam- love the sound of the Moraccan recipe for the slow cooker- can we have it please?
> 
> Happy Birthday Myfanwy- but for most of them it isn't your birthday yet! What are you doing for your birthday? No family around for you. You had pizza I have since seen. Is the dog (I assume Ringo) being any more cooperative?
> 
> Off to get organised for the football. With a new pair of socks- finished the last pair for the simple ones that I take out. This pair will have some of those cabled owls round the top. My daughter is going to catch up with frineds from London and Germany later in the year so I am sending a few pairs of socks for her to give out. This pair is for our neighbour from London who loves owls and has them all over the house. (I'm actually hoping my mother will take them over. Vicky is travelling for a couple of months before and doesn't want to carry anything extra whereas Mum is catching up with them in Northen England somewhere soon after she arrives in the UK so I hope a few pairs of socks won't bother her. Maybe I should ask her! )


----------



## dandylion

someone (Doris) told me I should update my avatar with my picture. So I like to do what I'm told. 
I just wish I had retouched my makeup  Sue


----------



## Lurker 2

dandylion said:


> someone (Doris) told me I should update my avatar with my picture. So I like to do what I'm told.
> I just wish I had retouched my makeup  Sue


What a lovely smiley face! so glad we can now picture you!


----------



## patocenizo

Hi Sam, thought I'd join in tonight instead of tomorrow morning when I am running off to my 5:00 am Pilates workout!! I love the Shrimp Roulade sounds yummy. Well it is getting warmer here in So. Cal. and with that , it is time for outdoor cooking and salads, lots of salads. We are hosting a small party this Sunday and my DH is grilling brats for 8 of us. We are getting some potato salad , coleslaw and other goodies and just enjoying a friendship get together in our backyard, si I will be busy setting up the table and decorating. Good food, good friends and lots of cheer to all. :-D It's great to be part of your Tea Party !! :-D


----------



## orcagrandma

The difference may be the type of wheat used that they plant just like here their are different types of corn they plant from sweet corn to field corn to white or yellow corn and also different brands of corn whether DeKaleb (I forget how to spell it) or other types. But they climate plays a specific role in the quality of wheat, rice, barley or oats, as in everything that grows. What a marvelous selection in life.


----------



## Poledra65

Myfanwy, he was just bringing you a birthday gift. lol...

Dandylion, love your new avatar, as Myfanwy said, "a lovely smiley face". Beautiful. 


Well, I'm off to bed, it's not too late, but been a busy day running with Stepmother and helping her move some more things around. We'll eventually get that house all sorted out, it's certainly a work in progress. We did find her a metal bed frame today though that she likes at the second hand store, just doesn't like the color so we got some paint to fix that little problem. 
Night everyone, or day in Myfanwy, Althea, and Darowil's cases. 
Hugs and hopes for a wonderful tomorrow/today.


----------



## Lurker 2

It is just the sort of thing that Fale would sort out for me! were he here. Oh well not long now, at least I know the tickets are all booked. 
Sleep well!



Poledra65 said:


> Myfanwy, he was just bringing you a birthday gift. lol...
> 
> Dandylion, love your new avatar, as Myfanwy said, "a lovely smiley face". Beautiful.
> 
> 
> Well, I'm off to bed, it's not too late, but been a busy day running with Stepmother and helping her move some more things around. We'll eventually get that house all sorted out, it's certainly a work in progress. We did find her a metal bed frame today though that she likes at the second hand store, just doesn't like the color so we got some paint to fix that little problem.
> Night everyone, or day in Myfanwy, Althea, and Darowil's cases.
> Hugs and hopes for a wonderful tomorrow/today.


----------



## dandylion

Thank both of you ladies. So nice of you.

Happy Birthday, Myfanwy. Enjoy it for a week or so as I do when I can stretch it out that far. Birthdays are so fun, and it's always a wonderful feeling to have lived another year 

I've been watching Barbara Stanwick movies on Turner clasics all evening. And I do mean classics. 30's and 40's. Love the styles and she was such a good actress even then. She was so extraordinary.

It's 12:30 AM and I want to get up early to go to see if the farmer's have any good vegetables at the corner stands tomorrow. It has been such drought like conditions this summer I'm afraid for their crops. Keeping my fingers crossed for them.

Night all Y'all. dandylion/sue



Poledra65 said:


> Myfanwy, he was just bringing you a birthday gift. lol...
> 
> Dandylion, love your new avatar, as Myfanwy said, "a lovely smiley face". Beautiful.
> 
> 
> Well, I'm off to bed, it's not too late, but been a busy day running with Stepmother and helping her move some more things around. We'll eventually get that house all sorted out, it's certainly a work in progress. We did find her a metal bed frame today though that she likes at the second hand store, just doesn't like the color so we got some paint to fix that little problem.
> Night everyone, or day in Myfanwy, Althea, and Darowil's cases.
> Hugs and hopes for a wonderful tomorrow/today.


----------



## preston

dandylion - what a great picture - the make up is perfect - it is so nice to have a picture to refer to when i am talking to you - thanks for sharing.

sam



dandylion said:


> someone (Doris) told me I should update my avatar with my picture. So I like to do what I'm told.
> I just wish I had retouched my makeup  Sue


----------



## preston

patocenizo - good to hear from you - we don't see you often enough - hope your get together goes well and is lots of fun. will look forward to your next visit.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Hi Sam, thought I'd join in tonight instead of tomorrow morning when I am running off to my 5:00 am Pilates workout!! I love the Shrimp Roulade sounds yummy. Well it is getting warmer here in So. Cal. and with that , it is time for outdoor cooking and salads, lots of salads. We are hosting a small party this Sunday and my DH is grilling brats for 8 of us. We are getting some potato salad , coleslaw and other goodies and just enjoying a friendship get together in our backyard, si I will be busy setting up the table and decorating. Good food, good friends and lots of cheer to all. :-D It's great to be part of your Tea Party !! :-D


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, Sam. You're such a gracious host.  Sue



preston said:


> dandylion - what a great picture - the make up is perfect - it is so nice to have a picture to refer to when i am talking to you - thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone (Doris) told me I should update my avatar with my picture. So I like to do what I'm told.
> I just wish I had retouched my makeup  Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

one-thirty - so much for going to bed early tonight - will need covers - it is really cool tonight - good sleeping weather.

sam


----------



## Jilze

Hello everyone! Another enjoyable tea party weekend! I have been out of service for the past few and am just now catching up.
I'm listening, with great sadness to the tragic exerts at the movie theater in Colorado last night. So sad. My family lives very close to there and Columbine is close as well. It is such a sad thing for such a great state and good people! Many prayers!
Sam, I like your idea of us Washingtonians coming to you! I thought of it too!
I am going to try the low fat scones. Thanks, Joy!
We have had lightning and thunder on both sides of the state this week, and of course, rain! Unusual weather all over!
Happy Birthday, myfanway !
Nice new picture, Dandylion!
Sandy, you knitting with your sore broken thumb reminds of me knitting with my finger after I ran it through the sewing machine last winter. It was frustrating, but I persevered! Fortunately, we heal! I much prefer injuries during the school year, rather than summer!!
So many of us with challenges! Hang in there! 
Happy knitting!


----------



## Needleme

myfanwy said:


> be happy to help! my new scales do imperial and metric, and my cup measurements, approximate closely enough to American. What sort of bread are you wanting to make? And what is the capacity of your machine?
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme, if you want to know about bread machines, you should ask myfanwy, who uses hers regularly. I don't think the measurement differences between here and there should stand in the way. I feel that bread is something that happens in whatever way the weather brings. I don't know if you can make allowances here and there as I do when I make bread without recipe or machine, but she makes bread all the time! I know she has some wisdom to pass on to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks-- when she comes on this week, I will ask!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Howdy, howdy! First and most important, Happy Birthday!! It is 12:09 In California, so it is officially your special day!!
My bread machine has a 1, 1.5, and 2 lb. capacity. We love plain white bread, but I used to have a yummy recipe that included Parmesan cheese. Lost my owner's manual. Any recipes/ hints would be fantastic. My family is loving the fresh- baked bread! Thanks!!


----------



## Needleme

dandylion said:


> Thanks, jmai5421, I'm glad you like the little baby things. It's good to see your post, and I hope your problem DOES go away  Sue


What a cute picture, Sue!!


----------



## carol's gifts

Hi Sam---Well i am finally able to get back to TP. Can not tell you all how much I have missed shaing life with you. Love the receipe for the Strawberry-Orange cups. Life has been extremely difficult dealing with Fred's passing. Yes, he is in Heaven and healthy!! I miss him in every thing I do and see. We had a genuine, loving love for each other. I know life goes on, but the mourning process is necessary and hard. Thank you all for you prayers, and concern. Please be patience with me as I work thru this unwanted adjustment period. We just thought Fred would go in and come home the same day. His heart was just too weak.

now for what has been happening this summer. As most of you have been experiencing the heat has been unreal. I finally got the condo cleared out and moved in with Fred's son and dau-in-law. They were so gracious to invite me to live with them for as long as I like. Fun loving and very active with friends and family, so it helps me to adjust. Also summer months at Lockwood Park is exciting and grandchildren, and my son;s family as well as myself all volunteer with the activities of Pony Camps, Trail Rides, Bitrthday Parties at the Park, etc. I usually only have Tuesday's and Thursday's free to be filled in with dental appts., dr. appts. or just plain do nothing. 

Sorry this has turned into a book, but tried to fill my TP freinds in. Sam, I fully understand your not going on your trip-I had made the same decision about Fred and I going to Colorado Springs the first week of June. Turned out it was the right decision as he passed 6/6/12. Wish you were up to travel, but maybe next spring?? Best of health to you and thanks for the TP. All my love to my TP family. Carol


----------



## Lurker 2

thank you Jilze for the birthday wishes- it is nearly 8p.m., and I will be heading to bed soon- I am often up by 3a.m., because of baking the bread! you mention running the machine through your finger- that is about when I started 'going' to the tea party, have often wondered who it was, and how it was- I look at machine needles with a different eye now!


----------



## Lurker 2

I promise I will get back to you for the bread, as mentioned to Jilze, it is late in my day, so I won't attempt to do it now- do you prefer weights or cup measures? I can do lb. and oz. with my new scales.

And thank you for the birthday wish! I just had one from Admin. and there was me thinking I must have offended someone!



Needleme said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> be happy to help! my new scales do imperial and metric, and my cup measurements, approximate closely enough to American. What sort of bread are you wanting to make? And what is the capacity of your machine?
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme, if you want to know about bread machines, you should ask myfanwy, who uses hers regularly. I don't think the measurement differences between here and there should stand in the way. I feel that bread is something that happens in whatever way the weather brings. I don't know if you can make allowances here and there as I do when I make bread without recipe or machine, but she makes bread all the time! I know she has some wisdom to pass on to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks-- when she comes on this week, I will ask!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Howdy, howdy! First and most important, Happy Birthday!! It is 12:09 In California, so it is officially your special day!!
> My bread machine has a 1, 1.5, and 2 lb. capacity. We love plain white bread, but I used to have a yummy recipe that included Parmesan cheese. Lost my owner's manual. Any recipes/ hints would be fantastic. My family is loving the fresh- baked bread! Thanks!!
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

Boy! I must have been half asleep. Reading back over my post-lots of mistyped words!!! Oh well, I'm lucky to even put thoughts together at this point in time. 
Sandy--Sorry about your thumb. Know how you feel as I have bad arthritis in both of my thumbs. At least I can use them, but painful. Hope you recover real quick. Thanks so much for the update on Martin. Please send our love and prayers to him. Amazing how all that came about-him being on TP and experiencing shortness of breath and all. We just never know what the next minute or next phone call will bring.
Pammie1234-and Dreamweaver--Sorry for the decisions of mom's change in life status. It is a hard decision. I'm glad Fred did not get to that point. His daughters thought the dementia would require him to eventually have to go to a nursing home; but as long as I was able to take care of him-I was going to do that. We did have a lot of laughs thru it all--especially when I handed him a treat to give to our little dog;turned my back and he ate it. Poor dog was still begging for table food, so I ask him if he had not gave her the Baconing Strip snack and he said he ate it himself!!! His son still laughs over that!
Wannabear-hope your headache is much better.You can say tht again about the vendors and stores trying to get our money. 
Marianne818, Dandylion, Dora Sage, Althea, Rookie Retiree--hello to you all. Hope life is being good to you. Marianne, how is your mom? Dandylion love your picture-your smile looks sweet as honey. I will be glad when I can smile again. I do, but inside still sad. So for now I will enjoy everyone else smile.Rookie Retiree when you go thru the area you will have to wave when you pass the "Rockton Road" exit now. We live about 2 miles from the Love gas station at that exit.
Jmai5421--It's great to hear about the time and energy your guild group does in helping give back to the community and senior citizens. They always say it takes a village to raise a child--I think it also takes everyone in a community to help each other. Look around there is plenty need and opportunities to reach out and help someone. Your efforts are appreciated.
Patocenzio- Sounds like those BRATS must have been good. The local Kiwianis Club has a :Take your Brat to work today" fund raiser every year. It is this weekend. Went and got one with my grandson, and had a good time. Had a guy playing accordian music while we were there, had a little train for the kids (which my grandson rode a few times)and then some games for the kids. He loved it. I have a lot of fun with that little guy-he's such a joy!
Poledra65- hope you have sttled into your new home and all is going well.
Sam--what is with the new name "Preston".
Still now able to knit due to elbow and the arthritis in both of my thumbs.
Joe--How are you? Miss talking with you and sharing your interesting life with us.
Last but not least--HAPPY BIRTHDAY MYFANWAY" I have been guilty of sending birthday greeting out late also, try not too, but time gets away from me sometimes. i know you are looking foward to Fave's return.Pray all is well with him.Again--Happy Birthday my dear friend.
Have to go get new tires this morning. Trying to beat the snow and winter season getting my car serviced and ready for winter. Talk later--everyone have a great day and evening.


----------



## Needleme

myfanwy said:


> I promise I will get back to you for the bread, as mentioned to Jilze, it is late in my day, so I won't attempt to do it now- do you prefer weights or cup measures? I can do lb. and oz. with my new scales.
> 
> And thank you for the birthday wish! I just had one from Admin. and there was me thinking I must have offended someone!
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> be happy to help! my new scales do imperial and metric, and my cup measurements, approximate closely enough to American. What sort of bread are you wanting to make? And what is the capacity of your machine?
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme, if you want to know about bread machines, you should ask myfanwy, who uses hers regularly. I don't think the measurement differences between here and there should stand in the way. I feel that bread is something that happens in whatever way the weather brings. I don't know if you can make allowances here and there as I do when I make bread without recipe or machine, but she makes bread all the time! I know she has some wisdom to pass on to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks-- when she comes on this week, I will ask!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Howdy, howdy! First and most important, Happy Birthday!! It is 12:09 In California, so it is officially your special day!!
> My bread machine has a 1, 1.5, and 2 lb. capacity. We love plain white bread, but I used to have a yummy recipe that included Parmesan cheese. Lost my owner's manual. Any recipes/ hints would be fantastic. My family is loving the fresh- baked bread! Thanks!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think cup measures, though I do have a scale somewhere!


----------



## RookieRetiree

dandylion said:


> someone (Doris) told me I should update my avatar with my picture. So I like to do what I'm told.
> I just wish I had retouched my makeup  Sue


I think you look very nice...it is nice to picture a face with the name.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Carol....welcome back. We've missed you. We'll be heading up your way in about 3 hours so I'll be waving as we go by. We'll be coming back about 8:00 p.m. so you'll get another wave then. Then again, next week-end also. I promise, someday, we'll add extra time into one of the trips and we'll stop by to have lunch or something. I glad your days are filled with many activities, but sometimes the days with nothing planned and all day to do it are nice too. Sounds like you are surrounded by love.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Ringo can't really help his short legs- it is just that he gets so muddy, and I have a descicated mouse to cope with when I sort out the bath- I have now discovered- could have done with out that one aswell. The bath had been boarded over.
> Enjoy your game! and thanks for the good wishes!
> 
> [


Did not enjoy the game- we played terribly, looked like a team near the bottom not second and were accordingly thrashed. Not helped by being tired even before I got there. At least I got a few inches of sock done!
Poor you needing to get rid of the mouse.

Carol good to have you back again. Now you can start to settle and begin your new life.


----------



## Tessadele

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
Click to expand...

NO we haven't, we're just in another land & time, Happy Birthday Julie. I was going to shout that but I still don't think you'd hear me. I came on specially to say Happy Birthday to you cos Julian is breathing down my neck to hurry up as we're going on the boat for the first time this year. Time & tide wait for no man (it's usually women who stand round waiting for them) so I must go now, I'm pushing my luck with his good humour. TTFN

Tessa


----------



## KateB

Wow, came on this morning to discover you lot must have been up all (my) night talking for 8 pages! A lot to get through, but I love it! :thumbup: 
Sam, thanks as usual for hosting. Sorry you've decided not to travel, but it probably would not have been enjoyable for you if you were nervous about becoming ill.
Sandy, hope the thumb gets easier soon, and thanks for relaying the message from Martin. Cancer's a dreadful thing and seems to be so prevalent. Sadly my friend Nan died yesterday of pancreatic cancer, only 54, far too young.
Pammie and Dreamweaver, it's not easy when you become the caregiver to a parent and have to make the hard decisions. Take care of yourselves also, you're no use to anyone else if you become unwell.
Wannabear, hope that headache stays away, don't know how you put up with it for a whole month!  
Dandylion, so nice to see your picture, Sue! One day when I'm feeling braver I'll change my avatar to more of a close-up....be warned! :lol: 
Someone mentioned 'back to school'...when do your's go back? In Scotland we (sorry, forgot I'm retired now!)...they go back around the middle of August, having been off for about 6 weeks.
Jmai, welcome back. I hope your 'mess' gets cleared up soon!
Carol, good to hear from you again, and so glad that you seem to be happily settled with Fred's family.
Joe, where are you? Hope everything's okay with you.
Myfanwy, Last but not least, MANY HAPPY RETURNS! Hope you have a nice day (what's left of it!)
I need to go and get organised now, going to a 60th birthday party tonight. I'll check in again tomorrow.


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
Click to expand...

Oh my!! I am so sorry to have forgotten   I hope you had a good day :-D What is wrong with your puppy? Fale will be home again soon, that will cure the mid-winter blues I am sure! I didn't know you used a bread machine, I just received one as a gift not too long ago, have only used the boxed mixes but have been reading some recipes in the book that came with it and am tempting to try one. Any hints would be appreciated ;-) 
Happy Belated Birthday!!!! Sending you wishes and prayers for a wonderful coming year!!!


----------



## Bonidale

Greetings from Ontario, Canada! It is cooler here too this weekend, a nice respite from the heat and humidity. I am catching up on my gardening. I commiserate with you on not being able to travel as you'd like to. Thanks for the recipes.


----------



## M1GNON

Re vinegar. I have not attended any of the tea parties but I always enjoy reading about them and I am interested in your post on vinegar. By any chance did the subject of substituting vinegar for fabric softener come up? I think I read that somewhere but don't remember where.

Mignon


----------



## jheiens

Sam, 

I'll get back with the pie crust recipes later. I hear the family rousing now. 

With a growing teen who is physically handicapped and yet self-mobile, weekends tend to start a little slower than working/school days. It just gives everyone a little more time to catch up on some needed rest before the exertions of the day's therapies, meals, chores, etc., start all over again.

Good to hear from you again, Carol

Really like the new picture, Sue.

Hope we hear from Joe today.

Back later, Joy in Ohio


----------



## sam0767

Good Morning Sam and KP friends. Been a busy week this week between work and family. Did't work my double Wed. so that was good. But worked everyday until Fri. but had grandkids yesterday and the baby today. Feel like I am sleep deprived. Fell asleep working on the blanket I am making for my GD last night. The good part of the week is the rain we also got this week. Although it was nice to have it I don't think it was enough. But more is predicted for the up coming week but the chance of that is looking a bit slim right now. It just depends of where you are in my state if it will hit here. 

Saw the family of wild turkeys emerge from the woods this week. A bit early this year as I don't usually see them until August. But Mama brings them out and they strut around to show them off. They are huge but fun to watch. It drives my dog nuts when they come out. My 2 grandsons first saw them a week ago and came running out to me to tell me that there were some Peacocks out side my bedroom window. LOL!!!!! That was a good laugh we got out of that. I love the things these kids tell me. 

Your recipes souund good. May have to try them out. It is just me and I don't usually cook for yself. But do cook when I have the Grandkids here 3 days out of the week between work. Maybe give them a try. Hope you have a great week ahead to you Sam and all Kpers.


----------



## sam0767

preston said:


> at the end of last week's tea party we were discussing cleaning with vinegar and other natural products - think it is on page fifty - i hope everyone saw it - if not i could reprint it this week.
> 
> sam


I have been using the vinegar for everything and it is so nice to not have chemicals around. It is a natural way of cleaning. I did some cleaning yesterday when my grandkids were here and my oldest GS age 11 said it was making him hungry smelling the vinegar. LOL!!!! Crazy kid. I do like how it cleans the windows and mirrors. But if you can maybe post it again. I should have saved it but didn't.


----------



## sandy127

Hi Everyone,
I am on call today again at work and I have the feeling I may have to start looking for a new job. This is not something I really want to do! I have worked per diem and weekends for years, so that I could be home with the kids during the week and my youngest is starting high school this year. I work at a smaller community hospital, we have 40 med/surg beds and the census today is 11! I have never seen it this low and I am concerned about what is going on. I am part of the cancellation rotation because I schedule for more then 6 shifts a month and I am cancelled at least twice a month. Anyway, enough about my complaining!
Sam, I am sorry you are not going to be able to make your trip this year and like you said this could be a new door opening for you. The weather has cooled off here greatly and it is much more comfortable. Now if I could stop reading KP I could get some knitting done!


----------



## Avalon37

wannabear said:


> That back to school thing . . . I've seen the ads and the supplies in the stores and I feel like I am being hurried along in my life! Marianne, I know you know that summer has a long way to go still. It's hot! How can we think of back to school? Then get that out of the way and it will be Halloween nipping at our heels. Merchants are too eager to get our money.


"Babies Are Us" already have Halloween Stuff Out.Not even August yet. Shame on them !


----------



## jinx

Morning from drought stricken Wi. I guess we will remember the summer of 2012 for a long time. We are not enjoying the 100 degree temperatures.
Sam, I hope making the decision gives you some peace and takes a load off your shoulders. Sometimes just making the decision relieves a lot of stress. Glad you are smart enough to know your limitations.
Jynx, I hope things work out the best for your mother and you. It is hard on you and her both when this times comes. Hopefully you will have help making the decision.
jinx


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, no, Myfanwy, we haven't forgotten. It's just that you're in Saturday and those of us in North America are still in Friday afternoon/evening. Just wait until morning (here, not there). You'll get lots of greetings. Meanwhile, Happy (Almost) Birthday! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you! I was well aware that for so many of you it is not yet Saturday- it is just one of those days- my shoulder is playing up, and the puppy has left a mud trail through the house- and we are forecast about three days of rain- so he will bring in even more mud, and I forgot my camera yesterday so I did not get the photo I wanted - the list goes on- it helps that I could whinge on all of your shoulders...
Click to expand...

Awwwwww sounds like a not-going-right day, here's hoping it turned around for you..and your Sunday will be a much better day!! I understand about the pup and the mud trail...we have 4 furbabies and they do track in the red Georgia clay if they've been out for a romp after a rain! 
Just know how much you mean to us here on TP, we would never totally forget your birthday!!! Some of us may be a tad late of course.. :lol: Sending you a big {{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}} all of us can use hugs now and then!!


----------



## Jan L

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
Click to expand...

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear myfanwy, Happy Birthday to you.

Did you like my singing?


----------



## jknappva

preston said:


> Ive been wavering all summer  weighing the pros and cons  and after much deliberation have decided I am not going to Seattle this year - probably not ever again  although I have learned never to say never. It makes me very sad. It is as though I have come to another fork in the road which is how I view the aging process  pro/con, yes/no, etc. If the truth be known - and boy do I hate to admit this  I am afraid to go. This has been a hard summer for me  not sure if it has been the heat (which certainly hasnt helped) or what  I am tired. I really dont want to get there and have something happen. I am not anxious to travel eight hours without oxygen which I have always done  even though I get a wheelchair ride to my next flight. You are the first to know  I need to send a blanket email to friends  Ive put it off too long. It is said that when you close one door another opens. We will see.
> 
> Oh, Sam. I know how much you will miss going to Seattle this year. But if you have been wavering in your decision, you probably knew you shouldn't go or you wouldn't have questioning whether to go or not. We definitely want you to be well even if you're sad for a while. This very hot weather has been particularly hard for everyone with breathing problems.
> We'll try to cheer you up.
> June


----------



## Marianne818

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone I just received a message from Martin and thought I would pass on his message.
> 
> "Hello Sandy, it is good to hear from you even though you did not have a good report. I am so sorry you had a accident, how in the world did you manage to break your thumb? Then having to finish up injured, I can not imagine because you use a thumb more than anything else on your hand, you are on my prayer list, the rain was a blessing in disguise because you got some much needed sleep and rest. I pray for your speedy recovery. I know what you mean, no knitting is awful, I can but I just don't feel like it, I pick it up and get in a stitch or two but have to put it back down.
> I had to have 2 units of blood last Saturday, and it made me feel so much better, I understand the chemo destroys some of the red blood cells which are needed to carry the oxygen to the body, and my cancer is in the lungs. It made me feel so much better for a couple of days but then the chemo did what it is supposed to do and I feel bad again, but the end is in sight. I took my last scheduled chemo today 7/20, next week they will do a scan to see what has been accomplished and then meet with the 3 doctors and I pray for a miracle from God that even the Doctors will be amazed because it is gone.
> Please update the tea party and give them all my love and best and blessings for them all, and thank them for the prayers and give it 1 more round of good prayers and I will let you know how the test turns out.
> Sandy, thank you so much for caring and I hope that one day our families can meet and say thank you in a tangible way.
> Blessings,
> Martin "
> 
> I have 3 pages to get caught up on so will go for now.


Sandy, thank you so very much for sharing with us. Martin is in our prayers always. So praying for a miracle for him!!


----------



## carol's gifts

Thank you all for the welcoming remarks. I have missed you all and hope things continue being the best you can be and making the best of every situation.
Kate B sorry about the loss of your friend. Cancer is bad and sometimes it seems like a run on people getting it.
Most of the corn crop in this area is burnt up. Feel bad for the farmers.
Rookie Retiree--Hello--I wave as you go bye. I would love to meet up someday.


----------



## Jan L

5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns - where do you go on the home page for birthdays? i never knew there was such a spot.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Myfanwy, here in North America we are still on the July 20 and so have not received notice in the Home page that your birthday is here. (I know your birthday is on July 21. Remember there were many who did wish you happy birthday already way back on July 7?) I just got on to the Tea Party and am reading posts. Happy birthday my friend and I do wish you the best day of your life!!! Do tell us what you like to do for your birthday and what kind of birthday "cake" do you like? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> If you click on Home (at the top of the page under the Knitting Paradise) you will find a list of members who are celebrating birthdays, below the list of people who are logged in. I like to check that out when I first log in for the day!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info on how to find birthdays on KP. I didn't know that either. Mine was July 19th. My little quilting circle had a tea for me on Monday. We did have hot tea earlier, but at the light lunch, the hostess made a delightful cold tea, since it's been so hot here. She brewed a pot of strong Raspberry Zinger. When it cooled, she added a bottle of ginger ale. I do not like sweet tea, but this was very refreshing and delicious.


----------



## KateB

Happy belated birthday JanL! :-D


----------



## darowil

Hope you had a great birthday JanL


----------



## Marianne818

carol's gifts said:


> Thank you all for the welcoming remarks. I have missed you all and hope things continue being the best you can be and making the best of every situation.
> Kate B sorry about the loss of your friend. Cancer is bad and sometimes it seems like a run on people getting it.
> Most of the corn crop in this area is burnt up. Feel bad for the farmers.
> Rookie Retiree--Hello--I wave as you go bye. I would love to meet up someday.


Hello again my friend!!! I have missed you, so a huge welcome back! So glad you are finding so much to do, it fills the time and brings laughter and joy I'm sure! 
Mom is okay.. had her early morning wake up and now back to sleep for about 30 more minutes. Pain doesn't seem to be too bad this morning but then it is early. I always pray for a pain free day for her..lately I ask for at least a few hours without pain. 
Cindi and I decided to start making Barbie style furniture.. she collects the dolls and has made a huge mansion that is in storage for now. A friend saw some of her furniture she made and asked to purchase a few pieces, so I have the Dremel tool work shop set up and we'll be spending the cooler hours in the garage creating all types of furniture. Turns out there is a huge market for this and C is quite talented in the scale ratio, I have ideas for the products but she can bring it to the correct scale so it's great that we have a project to work on together.
Take care my friend, keeping you in our prayers, so glad you have a wonderful place to live and enjoy!!!


----------



## jmai5421

Avalon37 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> That back to school thing . . . I've seen the ads and the supplies in the stores and I feel like I am being hurried along in my life! Marianne, I know you know that summer has a long way to go still. It's hot! How can we think of back to school? Then get that out of the way and it will be Halloween nipping at our heels. Merchants are too eager to get our money.
> 
> 
> 
> "Babies Are Us" already have Halloween Stuff Out.Not even August yet. Shame on them !
Click to expand...

I am thinking that the school supplies are out and sales are going on in the big box stores for the kids going back to school early. My granddaughters first day of school is Monday. They only have 6 weeks off in the summer but 2 weeks in October, December/January and March before summer vacatilon in June or end of May. We also have a couple of choice schools in Rochester that do the same. It does seem wierd to see the school stuff so early but now I understand why. Grandpa got to help wiltlh the back to school shopping while he was in AZ returning the girls. He said the stores were crowded. Seems everyone waited until the last week.
I don't understand the Halloween stuff unless it sells that early. The stores need to make a buck. Only in craft and sewing stores does it need to be out as crafting takes time if you need to get something done by the holiday.


----------



## jmai5421

sam0767 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> at the end of last week's tea party we were discussing cleaning with vinegar and other natural products - think it is on page fifty - i hope everyone saw it - if not i could reprint it this week.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using the vinegar for everything and it is so nice to not have chemicals around. It is a natural way of cleaning. I did some cleaning yesterday when my grandkids were here and my oldest GS age 11 said it was making him hungry smelling the vinegar. LOL!!!! Crazy kid. I do like how it cleans the windows and mirrors. But if you can maybe post it again. I should have saved it but didn't.
Click to expand...

I didn't get to see it last week so would be interested. I use vinegar for a lot of things but would be interested in how others use it too.


----------



## jmai5421

Marianne818 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I just received a message from Martin and thought I would pass on his message.
> 
> "Hello Sandy, it is good to hear from you even though you did not have a good report. I am so sorry you had a accident, how in the world did you manage to break your thumb? Then having to finish up injured, I can not imagine because you use a thumb more than anything else on your hand, you are on my prayer list, the rain was a blessing in disguise because you got some much needed sleep and rest. I pray for your speedy recovery. I know what you mean, no knitting is awful, I can but I just don't feel like it, I pick it up and get in a stitch or two but have to put it back down.
> I had to have 2 units of blood last Saturday, and it made me feel so much better, I understand the chemo destroys some of the red blood cells which are needed to carry the oxygen to the body, and my cancer is in the lungs. It made me feel so much better for a couple of days but then the chemo did what it is supposed to do and I feel bad again, but the end is in sight. I took my last scheduled chemo today 7/20, next week they will do a scan to see what has been accomplished and then meet with the 3 doctors and I pray for a miracle from God that even the Doctors will be amazed because it is gone.
> Please update the tea party and give them all my love and best and blessings for them all, and thank them for the prayers and give it 1 more round of good prayers and I will let you know how the test turns out.
> Sandy, thank you so much for caring and I hope that one day our families can meet and say thank you in a tangible way.
> Blessings,
> Martin "
> 
> I have 3 pages to get caught up on so will go for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy, thank you so very much for sharing with us. Martin is in our prayers always. So praying for a miracle for him!!
Click to expand...

Sandy, thank you for the update. I will continue to pray for Martin. I hope all goes well on his next visit to the doctors.


----------



## Marianne818

A belated Happy Birthday JanL!!!! So have to start checking for the birthdays.. was doing that for awhile.. but in hurry these days forgetful also.. so sorry I missed your special day!

Dreamweaver.. my thoughts and prayers are with you in the decision making.. hopefully your brothers will follow your lead and do what is best for your Mom. Thankfully my Mom does not give me problems, I'd be making that decision also if she did! She has told me I need to find her a place if not for now for the future as she is afraid she will become totally bedridden and I should not think about trying to lift her. When and if that time comes, I pray I have your wisdom and strength, you are an amazing woman and I have so much respect and warmth for you, holding you close in prayers.


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818 said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the welcoming remarks. I have missed you all and hope things continue being the best you can be and making the best of every situation.
> Kate B sorry about the loss of your friend. Cancer is bad and sometimes it seems like a run on people getting it.
> Most of the corn crop in this area is burnt up. Feel bad for the farmers.
> Rookie Retiree--Hello--I wave as you go bye. I would love to meet up someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again my friend!!! I have missed you, so a huge welcome back! So glad you are finding so much to do, it fills the time and brings laughter and joy I'm sure!
> Mom is okay.. had her early morning wake up and now back to sleep for about 30 more minutes. Pain doesn't seem to be too bad this morning but then it is early. I always pray for a pain free day for her..lately I ask for at least a few hours without pain.
> Cindi and I decided to start making Barbie style furniture.. she collects the dolls and has made a huge mansion that is in storage for now. A friend saw some of her furniture she made and asked to purchase a few pieces, so I have the Dremel tool work shop set up and we'll be spending the cooler hours in the garage creating all types of furniture. Turns out there is a huge market for this and C is quite talented in the scale ratio, I have ideas for the products but she can bring it to the correct scale so it's great that we have a project to work on together.
> Take care my friend, keeping you in our prayers, so glad you have a wonderful place to live and enjoy!!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: Thanks Marianne. Sounds like you and Cindi are having quite a project going on. As of now-I'm not doing much of anything other than volunteering. Getting ready to leave and go get my new tires for my car. Trying to stay ahead of the game for winter months. I do plan to make a trip to my brother's in Alabama labor day weekend. It is his birthday and the only brother I have left. Will be able to visit my daughter as well in North Augusta, SC hopefullly and cousins and one elderly Aunt and Uncle in Alabama. maybe gone for 2-3 weeks. Not going to hurry visit as I probably won't go for a few years again. Would love to get up your way but not sure how travel miles will let me. Have a great weekend, and maybe soon you can go fishing. My son has been taking my grandson fishing and he loves it. He is 7 1/2 years old.


----------



## carol's gifts

Jan L said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns - where do you go on the home page for birthdays? i never knew there was such a spot.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Myfanwy, here in North America we are still on the July 20 and so have not received notice in the Home page that your birthday is here. (I know your birthday is on July 21. Remember there were many who did wish you happy birthday already way back on July 7?) I just got on to the Tea Party and am reading posts. Happy birthday my friend and I do wish you the best day of your life!!! Do tell us what you like to do for your birthday and what kind of birthday "cake" do you like? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> If you click on Home (at the top of the page under the Knitting Paradise) you will find a list of members who are celebrating birthdays, below the list of people who are logged in. I like to check that out when I first log in for the day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info on how to find birthdays on KP. I didn't know that either. Mine was July 19th. My little quilting circle had a tea for me on Monday. We did have hot tea earlier, but at the light lunch, the hostess made a delightful cold tea, since it's been so hot here. She brewed a pot of strong Raspberry Zinger. When it cooled, she added a bottle of ginger ale. I do not like sweet tea, but this was very refreshing and delicious.
Click to expand...

 :lol: Happy Late Birthday JanL. Hope this will be one of the best years yet.


----------



## Marianne818

Carol.. Love the pictures.. the GS is so cute!!! Wish I could still climb trees, loved being at the top and looking out! Your new home looks warm and inviting.. so glad you have the love of family close by at this time especially :thumbup:


----------



## gmarie

Sam, I also am on oxygen 24/7. When I travel my oxygen supplier loans me a protable concentrater. I even flew to Hawaii last year. Hope you are doing wel with your oxygen!
Marie


----------



## master of none

M1GNON said:


> Re vinegar. I have not attended any of the tea parties but I always enjoy reading about them and I am interested in your post on vinegar. By any chance did the subject of substituting vinegar for fabric softener come up? I think I read that somewhere but don't remember where.
> 
> Mignon


My Grandmother and Mother use to rinse my hair with with apple cider vinegar, they use to say that it made the comb through so much easier. Of course now we are talking back in the late 1930's and 40's. IF I'm remembering right, "Toni" products was the first to offer "cream rinse". Una


----------



## preston

carol - it is so good to hear from you - we missed you.

the mourning period is necessary and i know it is hard - all of us at the tea party are lifting you up with prayers and well wishes - positive healing energy. we share your pain.

so glad you have family and friends to help you through this period. it sounds as though you are keeping busy which is good. please visit us as often as you can - we love having you sit a spell and share a cup of tea.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> Hi Sam---Well i am finally able to get back to TP. Can not tell you all how much I have missed shaing life with you. Love the receipe for the Strawberry-Orange cups. Life has been extremely difficult dealing with Fred's passing. Yes, he is in Heaven and healthy!! I miss him in every thing I do and see. We had a genuine, loving love for each other. I know life goes on, but the mourning process is necessary and hard. Thank you all for you prayers, and concern. Please be patience with me as I work thru this unwanted adjustment period. We just thought Fred would go in and come home the same day. His heart was just too weak.
> 
> now for what has been happening this summer. As most of you have been experiencing the heat has been unreal. I finally got the condo cleared out and moved in with Fred's son and dau-in-law. They were so gracious to invite me to live with them for as long as I like. Fun loving and very active with friends and family, so it helps me to adjust. Also summer months at Lockwood Park is exciting and grandchildren, and my son;s family as well as myself all volunteer with the activities of Pony Camps, Trail Rides, Bitrthday Parties at the Park, etc. I usually only have Tuesday's and Thursday's free to be filled in with dental appts., dr. appts. or just plain do nothing.
> 
> Sorry this has turned into a book, but tried to fill my TP freinds in. Sam, I fully understand your not going on your trip-I had made the same decision about Fred and I going to Colorado Springs the first week of June. Turned out it was the right decision as he passed 6/6/12. Wish you were up to travel, but maybe next spring?? Best of health to you and thanks for the TP. All my love to my TP family. Carol


----------



## preston

another birthday wish for you myfanwy - and many more.

what do you do with all the bread if you bake every morning. seems like a lot of bread to me.

sam



myfanwy said:


> I promise I will get back to you for the bread, as mentioned to Jilze, it is late in my day, so I won't attempt to do it now- do you prefer weights or cup measures? I can do lb. and oz. with my new scales.
> 
> And thank you for the birthday wish! I just had one from Admin. and there was me thinking I must have offended someone!
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> be happy to help! my new scales do imperial and metric, and my cup measurements, approximate closely enough to American. What sort of bread are you wanting to make? And what is the capacity of your machine?
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme, if you want to know about bread machines, you should ask myfanwy, who uses hers regularly. I don't think the measurement differences between here and there should stand in the way. I feel that bread is something that happens in whatever way the weather brings. I don't know if you can make allowances here and there as I do when I make bread without recipe or machine, but she makes bread all the time! I know she has some wisdom to pass on to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks-- when she comes on this week, I will ask!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Howdy, howdy! First and most important, Happy Birthday!! It is 12:09 In California, so it is officially your special day!!
> My bread machine has a 1, 1.5, and 2 lb. capacity. We love plain white bread, but I used to have a yummy recipe that included Parmesan cheese. Lost my owner's manual. Any recipes/ hints would be fantastic. My family is loving the fresh- baked bread! Thanks!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

preston is my birth name - sam is a nickname.

sam

Sam--what is with the new name "Preston".


----------



## preston

welcome to the tea party bonidale - join in the conversation - the more voices we have the more interesting it gets. please come sit a spell and have a cup of tea.

sam



Bonidale said:


> Greetings from Ontario, Canada! It is cooler here too this weekend, a nice respite from the heat and humidity. I am catching up on my gardening. I commiserate with you on not being able to travel as you'd like to. Thanks for the recipes.


----------



## preston

mignon - i am going to reprint the list of using vinegar and other natural cleaning stuff. one use for vinegar that heidi uses is equal amounts of vinegar and dish detergent in a spray bottle. spray shower or tub - let sit half an hour and wipe clean. she says it really works.

here is the list - i warn you - it is quite long.

here is what i have - sam

22 Uses for Lemon Peels

When life gives you lemons, make lemonade. But what to do with all those lemon peels? Dont toss them; put them to work. Lemon juice is about 5 to 6 percent citric acid and has a pH level of between 2 and 3. This low pH acidity makes lemon juice a great ally in breaking down rust and mineral stains, but gentle enough to not dull finishes. There is generally sufficient juice left in used lemon halves to tackle small tasks, and it all comes with its own applicator (the rind itself). Plus, the oil in the peel is perfect for clever culinary applications, and not bad in the beauty department either. Heres what you can do:
Around the House
1. Clean greasy messes
Greasy pans? Splattered stove tops? Messy counters? If your kitchen has been the victim of some sloppy sauteing, try using lemon halves before bringing out possibly toxic chemical cleaners. Sprinkle some salt (for abrasion) on a juiced lemon half and rub on the greasy areas, wipe up with a towel. (Be careful using lemon on marble counter tops, or any other surface which may be sensitive to acid).
2. Clean your tea kettle or coffee pot
For mineral deposit build up in your tea kettle, fill the kettle with water, add a handful of thin slices of lemon peel and bring to a boil. Turn off heat and let sit for an hour, drain, and rinse well. For coffee pots, add ice, salt and lemon rinds to the empty pot; swish and swirl for a minute or two, dump, and rinse. Hello, sparkly.
3. Clean your microwave
All it takes is one exploding bowl of food to render the interior of your microwave officially gunked, sometimes gunked with cement-like properties. Rather than using strong chemical cleaners, try this: Add lemon rinds to a microwave-safe bowl filled halfway with water. Cook on high for 5 minutes, allowing the water to boil and the steam to condense on the walls and tops of the oven. Carefully remove the hot bowl and wipe away the mess with a towel.
4. Deodorize the garbage disposal
Use lemon peels to deodorize the garbage disposal (and make your kitchen smell awesome at the same time). It is a great way to finally dispose of spent lemon peels after you have used them for any of these applications.
5. Polish chrome
Mineral deposits on chrome faucets and other tarnished chrome make haste in the presence of lemonrub with a squeezed lemon half, rinse, and lightly buff with a soft cloth.
6. Polish copper
A halved lemon dipped in salt or baking powder can also be used to brighten copper cookware, as well as brass, chrome, or stainless steel. Dip a juiced lemon half in salt (you also use baking soda or cream of tartar for the salt) and rub on the affected area. Let it stay on for 5 minutes. Then rinse in warm water and polish dry.
7. Clean a stainless steel sink
Use the same method described to polish chrome, applied to any stainless sink.
8. Keep insects out
Many pests abhor the acid in lemon. You can chop of the peels and place them along thresholds, windowsills, and near any cracks or holes where ants or pests may be entering. For other ways to combat pests naturally, see 7 Steps to Chemical-Free Pest Control.
9. Make a scented humidifier
If your home suffers from dry heat in the winter, you can put lemon peels in a pot of water and simmer on the lowest stove-top setting to humidify and scent the air.
10. Refresh cutting boards 
Because of lemons low pH, it has antibacterial properties that make is a good choice for refreshing cutting boards. After proper disinfecting (see: How to Clean Your Cutting Board) give the surface a rub with a halved lemon, let sit for a few minutes, and rinse.

11. Keep brown sugar soft
If your brown sugar most often turns into brick sugar, try adding some lemon peel (with traces of pulp and pith removed) to help keep it moist and easy to use. (For all recipes using lemon peel, try to use organic lemonsand scrub the peel well to remove any residues and wax.)
12. Make zest
Zest is the best! Zest is simply grated peel, and is the epitome of lemon essenceit can be used fresh, dried, or frozen. If you dont have an official zester, you can use the smallest size of a box grater. (If you know you will be using lemons for zest, it is easier to grate the zest from the lemon before juicing them.) To dry zest, spread it on a towel and leave out until dried, then store in a jar. To freeze, use a freezer-safe container. Use zest in salads, marinades, baked goods, grain dishes, etc.
13. Make Vegan Lemon Biscotti
Once youve made some zest, make these Vegan Lemon Biscotti cookies. De-li-cious!
14. Make twists
Strips of peel, aka twists, are good in cocktails, sparkling water, and tap water. Use a vegetable peeler to make long strips, or use a knife and cut the peel into long strips, cutting away the white pith which is bitter. These can also be frozen in a freezer-safe container or bag.
15. Make lemon extract powder
Make zest or twists (above) making sure to remove any of the white (bitter) pithand dry the strips skin-side down on a plate until theyre dried, about 3 or 4 days. Put in a blender (or spice grinder) and pulverize into a powder. Use the powdered peel in place of extract or zest in recipes.
16. Make Lemon Sugar
You can make lemon extract powder (see above) and add it to sugar, or you can use fresh twists, put them in a jar with sugar and let the peels oil infuse the sugar.
17. Make Lemon Pepper
Mix lemon extract powder (see above) with freshly cracked pepper.
18. Make candied lemon peel
Orange or grapefruit peel can be candied too. Yum. Candied peels are pretty easy to make, and can be eaten plain, or dipped in melted chocolate, used in cake, cookie, candy, or bread recipes. These recipes for candied citrus and ginger use Sucanat, the most wholesome sugar you can buy.

For Beauty
19. Lighten age spots
Many folk remedies suggest using lemon peel to help lighten age spotsapply a small piece to the affected area and leave on for an hour. You can also try one of these 5 natural ways to lighten age spots.
20. Soften dry elbows
Use a half lemon sprinkled with baking soda on elbows, just place your elbow in the lemon and twist the lemon (like you are juicing it) for several minutes. Rinse and dry.
21. Use on your skin
Lemon peels can be very lightly rubbed on your face for a nice skin tonic, then rinse. (And be careful around your eyes.)
22. Make a sugar scrub
Mix 1/2 a cup of sugar with finely chopped lemon peel and enough olive oil to make a paste. Wet your body in the shower, turn off the water and massage sugar mix all over your skin, rinse, be soft! You can also try any of these 5 simple homemade sugar scrubs as well.

20 Unlikely Cleaning Tools
1. Facecloths: Facecloths are great for many clean up needs. They pick up spills and wet or dry clean any surface and can be easily laundered. Keep a stack at hand and you will use fewer disposable paper towels or dirty sponges. Facecloths can be bought in bulk for very little money as well.
2. Chopsticks: If you hand wash your glassware and leave it to dry on the counter on a towel, you will know that the inside of the glass never really dries out. Use leftover, unused chopsticks to prop up your glasses and vases so that air can flow up inside, aiding the drying process.
3. Paper towel for bottle drying: Tightly roll a paper towel, and insert it three-fourths of the way into the bottle; it will absorb the moisture.
4. Vodka: Vodka not only makes a great cocktail, it can also clean your home. Of course, you wont want to use the Grey Goose to freshen your laundry, but a cheap bottom shelf brand can be used to freshen your laundry because it kills killing odor causing bacteria. It can also be used to sterilize and sanitize counter surfaces or personal tools such as tweezers or nail clippers.
5. Cooking spray: Lightly spray cooking spray inside candle holders before lighting candles and any wax drops will be easy to clean.
6. Rice or eggshells: Clean inside of bottles or vases with clean broken egg shells or rice, water and soap. The egg shells or rice will act as a scrubbing agent and can easily be rinsed away.
7. Emory board: If you get a small stain or mark on suede, you can gently rub it away with an emory board.
8. Car wax: Car wax can be spread thinly on a cook top to make cleanup easy.
9. Cotton swabs: Cotton swabs are great for gentle computer keyboard cleanup. Lightly wet then damp dry the swab on a paper towel absorb most of the water and use very carefully on the keyboard.
10. Hair dryer: Use the heat of a hair dryer to loosen the glue and easily remove the price and product stickers from items such as glasses or shoes
11: Newspapers: It may seem counterintuitive, but newspapers can be used to wash windows. The paper is virtually lint free and will leave a streak free shine on the glass surfaces. This is a great way to re-use your newspapers one more time before recycling and there is no need for paper towels.
12. Toothbrushes: Used toothbrushes have a lot of useful life once they stop doing the job on the bicuspids, such as cleaning grout or detailing the car.
13. Pantyhose: Decorative candles often sit around for months, if not years, and develop a dusty buildup on the wax surface. Used clean pantyhose or tights have just enough abrasion to rub the dust off the surface, without marking up the candle.
14. Seam ripper: If you have a sewing machine or are a crafter, there is likely to be a seam ripper lying around. If your vacuum cleaner has a roller on the bottom you will know what its like to have to pull off the hair and threads that can get wrapped tightly around the roller. Use the seam ripper to cut it all right off.
15. Tweezers: Cosmetic tweezers have a lot of non-cosmetic uses such as repairing jewelry or pulling small stickers off of products.
16. Nail polish: Apply a thin coat of clear nail polish to prevent rust on the bottom of metal or tin objects that might rust, such as shave cream in the shower or a decorative soap dish holder.
17. Plastic mesh produce bags: Mesh produce bags such as those filled with potatoes or onions, make great soft scrubbers for pots or dishes that require gentle care.
18. Pen caps: The next time your Bic pen dries out, hold onto the cap. The pointy end of the plastic cap can be used to clean hard to reach surfaces such as the space around a drop in sink that is likely to collect hard packed goop. The plastic of the cap is gentle enough not to scratch the surface, but the point is often sharp enough to be able to dislodge dirt. This is a much better option than the point of a good knife.
19: Foam rubber: Foam rubber, such as the kind that comes inside a throw pillow, can be used to clean dirt smudges off of many fabrics including silk. So, before you toss out an old pillow, cut out the foam insert and rip into small, manageable bits for spot dry cleaning jobs.
20. Chalk: Chalk, when stored with silver, will inhibit tarnish by absorbing moisture. Wrap it loosely in a cheese cloth bag to keep it from marking surfaces.

15 Problems You Can Solve with Oatmeal
Spencer Ritenour/stock.xchng
By Steve Graham, Hometalk.com
At a recent morning bike event, a company was handing out sample packets of savory oatmeal concoctions  oats combined with dehydrated vegetables, cheese, sausage and such. Scrambled Oats is one of those easy-to-pack foods that might taste great on a cold morning while backpacking, but seems a lot less appealing at home.
However, it got me thinking. Instead of just using oatmeal for a mediocre breakfast (or even a great breakfast for that matter), how about using oatmeal to solve (or at least lessen) the impact of health and household problems? Here are 15 problems that can be tackled with oatmeal.
1. Acne: If you are a acne-addled teenager and youd rather eat a Pop-Tart, dont toss out the oatmeal mom tries to make you eat for breakfast. Instead, let it cool, then spread it over your problem skin. Let it sit for about 15 minutes, then rinse. This folk remedy has some sound logic, according to the Livestrong Foundation. Oatmeal can absorb and remove oil and bacteria from skin, and exfoliates dead skin cells, all of which can combat acne. Honey and tea tree oil are also helpful additives.
2. Poison ivy or chicken pox: If poison ivy, chicken pox or even a sunburn has you itching like crazy, try an oatmeal bath. The Old Farmers Almanac has these directions: Grind oats or oat flour into a fine powder, then pour it into cheesecloth or an old (clean) piece of pantyhose. Knot it around the bathtub faucet and draw a tepid bath, periodically squeezing the water into the tub. You can also rub the pouch straight on the itchy skin. 
3. General skin problems: You can also make oatmeal soap or an oatmeal scrub (and, of course, pricey commercial oatmeal skin products are also available) for tackling other skin problems. One option is to grind two tablespoons of oatmeal into a powder in a blender. Then add one teaspoon of baking soda and enough water to make a thick paste. Spread on a clean, dry face and rinse off after 10 minutes. We recommend doing a patch test first, as your skin could be sensitive to the baking soda.
4. Exhaustion: Oatmeal isnt just good for ailing skin. You can make a soothing and rejuvenating facial mask right in your own kitchen. The Readers Digest book Extraordinary Uses for Ordinary Things offers the following recipe: Mix 1/2 cup hot water with 1/3 cup oatmeal for two or three minutes, then add two tablespoons each plain yogurt and honey, plus one egg white. Spread thinly on the face, then relax for 10 minutes and rinse with warm water.
5. Stress: You dont need to get chicken pox to have an excuse for an oatmeal bath. The Daily Green suggests adding a cup of milk, two cups of oats and a tablespoon of honey to the bath to moisturize the skin and relax the body. You could also use scented oils in a ground oatmeal pouch, as described in the chicken pox remedy above.
6. Dirty hair: Oatmeal can cleanse hair as well as skin. The Livestrong Foundation also recommends making an oatmeal-based dry shampoo, ideal for bedridden patients or anyone running too late for a proper shower. Again, commercial options are available, but the homemade version costs pennies. Just grind oatmeal into a powder and mix with an equal amount of baking soda. Rub into the hair and let it soak up oils and odors, then brush out.
7. Itchy, uncomfortable dogs: Dogs also suffer from skin and hair problems, so why not share your oatmeal miracle cures with Fido? Small Dogs Paradise, a holistic canine care site, suggests mixing equal parts oats and warm water and rubbing the mixture thinly over a dogs dry, itchy spots. Wrap in aluminum foil and keep the dog still for 10 minutes. Rinse with lukewarm water and repeat regularly until your dog is scratching less.
8. Excess weight: Health magazine says there is nutritional science behind that feeling of fullness after a bowl of oatmeal. Oat flour has more fiber than wheat and other flours, so cooking with oat flour delivers more fullness with fewer calories.
9. Low endurance: Studies have shown that oats can help fuel muscles during a workout. So eat some oatmeal about three hours before your next run or bike ride and enjoy the time-release benefits of this fiber-rich complex carbohydrate.
10. Preventative medicine: To be sure, were not suggesting oatmeal is the cure for cancer. However, a study in the International Journal of Epidemiology suggested that premenopausal women can reduce their risk of breast cancer up to 41 percent by focusing on diets rich in oatmeal and other whole grains.

11. Thicken soups, stews and dips: Runny dips are not exactly a health crisis, but they can be a party foul. Solve the problem with some ground oats or oat flour.
12. Fix crumbling meatloaf or veggie burgers: Similarly, oats are a healthier and heartier alternative to bread crumbs for binding burgers, meatloaf, meatballs and more.
13. Stinky fridge: Just as it absorbs skin oils and hair odors, oatmeal can absorb odors in fridges or bathrooms. Just leave an open container of oats in the fridge or other smelly spot.
14. Smelly ashtrays: Another odor-neutralizing trick is to line ashtrays with oats and absorb some cigarette smells.
15. Bored children: Finally, anyone who has left oatmeal in a bowl overnight can attest that it becomes hard and crusty, not unlike clay. Users on CafeMom, a parenting clearinghouse, recommend mixing two parts oatmeal with one part flour and one part water, and a few drops of food coloring, if desired. The resulting substitute for Play-Doh can be molded into virtually any shape, and painted once dry.

10 Really Easy Ways to Unclog Drains

Photo: [casey]

1. The Bent Wire Hanger
Simple enough, but surprisingly effective. Take a regular wire coat hanger and straighten it out as best you can. Then, bend one end over to create a small hook. Push that past the drain cover and start fishing. You should be able to get all sorts of hair and nasty stuff out of the drain. Remember, you always want to be pulling gunk out, not pushing it further. When you've got as much out as you can, run the hot water, and it should clear things up nicely.

2. Baking Soda and Vinegar
Mix 1/3rd of a cup of baking soda with 1/3rd of a cup of vinegar in a measuring cup. It will fizz immediately, and you should waste no time pouring it down the clogged drain. The fizzing action will help to remove the gunk, hair, and grime that has built up in the pipe. Let it sit for one hour or even overnight if you can. Flush with hot water. Alternatively, get as much of the dry baking soda as you can down the drain first, then pour on the vinegar.

3. The Wet & Dry Vacuum
If you have a wet & dry shop vacuum, it can become a terrific tool to unclog drains. First, set it to vacuum liquids. Cover up the vent to prevent a mess. Then, create the tightest seal you can over the drain. You may want to get creative and adapt an old plunger head for this purpose. With the vacuum turned on its highest setting, it can be powerful enough to draw the clog up the pipe and into the vacuum bag. It doesn't always work, but it's worth a shot.
4. Boiling Water
Tips don't get any easier than this. Put the kettle on (or use the stove or microwave if you don't own a kettle) and boil up as much water as it will hold. Now pour it slowly down the drain in two to three stages, allowing the hot water to work for a several seconds in between each pour. This is usually the easiest and quickest way to unclog a drain. If there's any water left, congratulate yourself with a cup of tea.

5. Caustic Soda
Get some rubber gloves and eye protection. Caustic soda (also known as Sodium Hydroxide) can cause nasty chemical burns. You can pick some up from your local hardware store, but always use caution handling it. Pour 3/4 gallon of cold water into a mop bucket, and then add 3 cups of caustic soda. Stir it well with an old wooden spoon. It will begin to fizz and heat up. Pour it into the clogged drain and leave for 20-30 minutes, then flush the drain with boiling water. Repeat if necessary.
6. Cleaning the Pipe
There are some plumbing jobs that I won't do, but this one is easy. First, place an empty bucket underneath the U-shaped pipe (the trap) beneath the sink. The bucket will collect the water that will spill. Using a plumber's wrench, loosen the slip nuts at both ends of the pipe. You should be able to finish the operation by hand. When the trap is free, remove it and turn it upside down, emptying the contents into the bucket. You may also need to fish around inside it for debris, and do the same with the pipes that were holding it. An old toothbrush is good for getting the tough gunk out. Rinse the trap with water and then put it all back together. In most cases, that will have done the trick.
7. The Drain Snake
This is a fairly low-tech piece of equipment that works wonders. It's basically a long flexible metal rope with a spiral of metal at the end. The following video shows you just what to do.
8. Salt and Baking Soda
Mix 1/2 cup of table salt with 1/2 cup of baking soda and pour down the blocked drain. Leave it for 10-20 minutes, then pour boiling water down. The salt, baking soda, and boiling water will produce a chemical reaction that should dissolve some of the nastiest blockages.
9. Dish Detergent
If your toilet is clogged, pour 1/4 cup of dish detergent in the bowl. Then boil some water. The dish soap will act as a lubricant and help break up any greasy residue. Then pour the hot water down, and get ready to start plunging. If the plunger doesn't cut it, rubber gloves may be the next option.
10. Baking Soda, Vinegar, Gravity, and Pressure
If your bath drain is clogged, mix up some of the baking soda/vinegar mentioned in tip two. Pour it down the drain, and then place the stopper over it. After 45-60 minutes, fill the bathtub with water. Then, remove the stopper. The pressure of 40-60 gallons of water should be enough to dislodge the blockage that has been loosened by the baking soda and vinegar. You could also try some plunging or the drain snake in conjunction with the weight of the water.

10 Great Uses for Onions
by Daniel Packer

Photo: Andy Wright

I'm not a big fan of raw onions. But while I won't be putting them in my salad anytime soon, there are some fantastic uses for onions that I can take advantage of without bothering my taste buds. 
1. Protect Your Plants From Insects
Mix together four onions, two cloves of garlic, two tablespoons of cayenne pepper, and one quart of water. Set this mixture aside and dilute two tablespoons of soap flakes in two gallons of water. Pour your onion mixture into the soapy water, and put it in a spray bottle. You can use this environmentally friendly spray to keep insects off of your plants.
2. Clean Your BBQ
Love your hamburgers and hot dogs as much as I do? Then you have a very dirty BBQ! Give your grill the green clean and and refrain from using chemicals  remove baked-on grease and grime with an onion. For the best results, heat up your BBQ, then use a fork to hold half of an onion to scrub the grill.
3. Dye Easter Eggs
Did you know onions can be used to make beautiful marble-dyed Easter eggs? It's as simple as wrapping eggs in onion skins, typing them up in a towel to secure them, and boiling as usual. Instead of the bright colors you may be accustomed to, you'll get a more subtle, natural color that's sure to impress.
4. Soothe a Bee Sting
If you are ever stung by a bee, grab an onion slice and place it on the stung area. It will instantly ease the pain.

5. Use as Smelling Salts
Feeling faint? Need something to snap you back to reality? Smell an onion, and the potent odor will bring you back to life.
6. Eliminate New Paint Smell
Is the smell of new paint making you feel too lightheaded? Rather than purchasing expensive deodorizer, place a bowl of freshly cut onion slices in water in the newly painted room. The smell of onions will absorb the smell of paint within a few hours.
7. Clean Rusty Knives
Have rusty knives laying around that you are afraid to use? Take your knife and stab it into a large onion; this action will immediately remove rust. If any rust remains, repeat this process a few more times.
8. Mosquito Repellent
Ingesting onions or garlic, or rubbing onions on your skin will act as a good bug repellent and keep those insects away from you!
9. Wart Remover
Apply a mixture made up of onion slices, crushed aspirin, and water to your wart. This solution will shrink the wart and soothe it. For best results, place duct tape over the solution. After several hours, remove the tape and reapply if necessary.
10. Acne Remover
Onions can also be very instrumental in getting rid of bad pimples! Mix crushed onions slices with water and apply to acne. The components of the onion are harsh on zits and effectively remove them.

51 USES FOR BAKING SODA
I dont mean to sound seditious here, but I have a rebellious plan to combat the ills that many corporations are perpetrating in the name of fighting grime and germs. My main gripe is about the environmental pollutants from cleaning and personal care products that we wash down our drains and into our water systems, resulting in situations like the chemical triclosan (a pesticide added to many products as an antibacterial agent) being found in dolphins.
So the simple plan is to encourage everyone to use baking soda in any of these 51 applications. Besides showing kindness to aquatic life, we can also protect ourselves from the array of toxins in household cleaning products. Conventional cleansers can expose us to multiple chemicals linked to asthma, cancer, and other documented health problems.
Baking soda also makes a perfect stand-in for many personal care products, which are adding their own twist to the toxic tangle of pollutants and personal health (mainly in the form of synthetic fragrance (and its almost all synthetic), sodium laurel sulfate, and parabens).
So exactly how does baking soda fit into my scheme to make the world a better place? Baking soda, aka sodium bicarbonate, helps regulate pHkeeping a substance neither too acidic nor too alkaline. When baking soda comes in contact with either an acidic or an alkaline substance, its natural effect is to neutralize that pH. Beyond that, baking soda has the ability to retard further changes in the pH balance, known as buffering. This dual capability of neutralizing and buffering allows baking soda to do things such as neutralize acidic odors (like in the refrigerator) as well as maintain neutral pH (like in your laundry water, which helps boost your detergents power). Its a simple reaction, but one that has far-reaching effects for a number of cleaning and deodorizing tasks. And so without further ado, Ill remove my scientist cap, put on my rebellious housekeepers cap, and get this folk-wisdom revolution rolling
Personal Care
1. Make Toothpaste
A paste made from baking soda and a 3 percent hydrogen peroxide solution can be used as an alternative to commercial non-fluoride toothpastes. (Or heres a formula for a minty version.) You can also just dip your toothbrush with toothpaste into baking soda for an extra boost.
2. Freshen Your Mouth
Put one teaspoon in half a glass of water, swish, spit and rinse. Odors are neutralized, not just covered up.
3. Soak Oral Appliance
Soak oral appliances, like retainers, mouthpieces, and dentures, in a solution of 2 teaspoons baking soda dissolved in a glass or small bowl of warm water. The baking soda loosens food particles and neutralizes odors to keep appliances fresh. You can also brush appliances clean using baking soda.
4. Use as a Facial Scrub and Body Exfoliant
Give yourself an invigorating facial and body scrub. Make a paste of 3 parts baking soda to 1 part water. Rub in a gentle circular motion to exfoliate the skin. Rinse clean. This is gentle enough for daily use. (For a stronger exfoliant, try one of these great 5 Homemade Sugar Scrubs.)
5. Skip Harsh Deodorant
Pat baking soda onto your underarms to neutralize body odor.
6. Use as an Antacid
Baking soda is a safe and effective antacid to relieve heartburn, sour stomach and/or acid indigestion. Refer to baking soda package for instructions.
7. Treat Insect Bites & Itchy Skin
For insect bites, make a paste out of baking soda and water, and apply as a salve onto affected skin. To ease the itch, shake some baking soda into your hand and rub it into damp skin after bath or shower. For specific tips on bee stings, see Bee Stings: Prevention and Treatment.
8. Make a Hand Cleanser and Softener
Skip harsh soaps and gently scrub away ground-in dirt and neutralize odors on hands with a paste of 3 parts baking soda to 1 part water, or 3 parts baking soda to gentle liquid hand soap. Then rinse clean. You can try this honey and cornmeal scrub for hands too.
9. Help Your Hair
Vinegar is amazing for your hair, but baking soda has its place in the shower too. Sprinkle a small amount of baking soda into your palm along with your favorite shampoo. Shampoo as usual and rinse thoroughlybaking soda helps remove the residue that styling products leave behind so your hair is cleaner and more manageable.
10. Clean Brushes and Combs
For lustrous hair with more shine, keep brushes and combs clean. Remove natural oil build-up and hair product residue by soaking combs and brushes in a solution of 1 teaspoon of baking soda in a small basin of warm water. Rinse and allow to dry.
11. Make a Bath Soak
Add 1/2 cup of baking soda to your bath to neutralize acids on the skin and help wash away oil and perspiration, it also makes your skin feel very soft. Epsom salts are pretty miraculous for the bath too, read about the health benefits of epsom salt baths.
12. Soothe Your Feet
Dissolve 3 tablespoons of baking soda in a tub of warm water and soak feet. Gently scrub. You can also make a spa soak for your feet.
Cleaning
13. Make a Surface Soft Scrub
For safe, effective cleaning of bathroom tubs, tile and sinkseven fiberglass and glossy tilessprinkle baking soda lightly on a clean damp sponge and scrub as usual. Rinse thoroughly and wipe dry. For extra cleaning power, make a paste with baking soda, course salt and liquid dish soaplet it sit then scour off.
14. Handwash Dishes and Pots & Pans
Add 2 heaping tablespoons baking soda (along with your regular dish detergent) to the dish water to help cut grease and foods left on dishes, pots and pans. For cooked-on foods, let them soak in the baking soda and detergent with water first, then use dry baking soda on a clean damp sponge or cloth as a scratchless scouring powder. Using a dishwasher? Try these energy saving tips.
15. Freshen Sponges
Soak stale-smelling sponges in a strong baking soda solution to get rid of the mess (4 tablespoons of baking soda dissolved in 1 quart of warm water). For more thorough disinfecting, use the microwave.
16. Clean the Microwave
Baking soda on a clean damp sponge cleans gently inside and outside the microwave and never leaves a harsh chemical smell. Rinse well with water.
17. Polish Silver Flatware
Use a baking soda paste made with 3 parts baking soda to 1 part water. Rub onto the silver with a clean cloth or sponge. Rinse thoroughly and dry for shining sterling and silver-plate serving pieces.
18. Clean Coffee and Tea Pots
Remove coffee and tea stains and eliminate bitter off-tastes by washing mugs and coffee makers in a solution of 1/4 cup baking soda in 1 quart of warm water. For stubborn stains, try soaking overnight in the baking soda solution and detergent or scrubbing with baking soda on a clean damp sponge.
19. Clean the Oven
Sprinkle baking soda onto the bottom of the oven. Spray with water to dampen the baking soda. Let sit overnight. In the morning, scrub, scoop the baking soda and grime out with a sponge, or vacuum, and rinse.
20. Clean Floors
Remove dirt and grime (without unwanted scratch marks) from no wax and tile floors using 1/2 cup baking soda in a bucket of warm watermop and rinse clean for a sparkling floor. For scuff marks, use baking soda on a clean damp sponge, then rinse. Read Natural Floor Cleaning for more tips on avoiding toxic floor cleaners.
21. Clean Furniture
You can make a homemade lemon furniture polish, or you can clean and remove marks (even crayon) from walls and painted furniture by applying baking soda to a damp sponge and rubbing lightly. Wipe off with a clean, dry cloth.
22. Clean Shower Curtains
Clean and deodorize your vinyl shower curtain by sprinkling baking soda directly on a clean damp sponge or brush. Scrub the shower curtain and rinse clean. Hang it up to dry.
23. Boost Your Liquid Laundry Detergent
Give your laundry a boost by adding ½ cup of baking soda to your laundry to make liquid detergent work harder. A better balance of pH in the wash gets clothes cleaner, fresher, and brighter.
24. Gently Clean Baby Clothes
Baby skin requires the most gentle of cleansers, which are increasingly available, but odor and stain fighters are often harsh. For tough stains add 1/2 cup of baking soda to your liquid laundry detergent, or a 1/2 cup in the rinse cycle for deodorization.
25. Clean Cloth Diapers
Dissolve ½ cup of baking soda in 2 quarts of water and soak diapers thoroughly.
26. Clean and Freshen Sports Gear
Use a baking soda solution (4 tablespoons Baking soda in 1 quart warm water) to clean and deodorize smelly sports equipment. Sprinkle baking soda into golf bags and gym bags to deodorize, clean golf irons (without scratching them!) with a baking soda paste (3 parts Baking sodato 1 part water) and a brush. Rinse thoroughly.
27. Remove Oil and Grease Stains
Use Baking soda to clean up light-duty oil and grease spills on your garage floor or in your driveway. Sprinkle baking soda on the spot and scrub with a wet brush.
28. Clean Batteries
Baking soda can be used to neutralize battery acid corrosion on cars, mowers, etc. because its a mild alkali. Be sure to disconnect the battery terminals before cleaning. Make a paste of 3 parts baking soda to 1 part water, apply with a damp cloth to scrub corrosion from the battery terminal. After cleaning and re-connecting the terminals, wipe them with petroleum jelly to prevent future corrosion. Please be careful when working around a batterythey contain a strong acid.
29. Clean Cars
Use baking soda to clean your car lights, chrome, windows, tires, vinyl seats and floor mats without worrying about unwanted scratch marks. Use a baking soda solution of 1/4 cup baking soda in 1 quart of warm water. Apply with a sponge or soft cloth to remove road grime, tree sap, bugs, and tar. For stubborn stains use baking soda sprinkled on a damp sponge or soft brush. Heres how Sustainable Dave washes his car.

Deodorizing
30. Deodorize Your Refrigerator
Place an open box in the back of the fridge to neutralize odors.
31. Deodorize the Cutting Board
Sprinkle the cutting board with baking soda, scrub, rinse. For how to more thoroughly clean your cutting board, see How To Clean Your Cutting Boards.
32. Deodorize Trashcans
Sprinkle baking soda on the bottom of your trashcan to keep stinky trash smells at bay.
33. Deodorize Recyclables
Sprinkle baking soda on top as you add to the container. Also, clean your recyclable container periodically by sprinkling baking soda on a damp sponge. Wipe clean and rinse. Learn about how to recycle everything.
34. Deodorize Drains
To deodorize your sink and tub drains, and keep lingering odors from resurfacing, pour 1/2 cup of baking soda down the drain while running warm tap waterit will neutralize both acid and basic odors for a fresh drain. (This a good way to dispose of baking soda that is being retired from your refrigerator.) Do you know what youre not supposed to put down your drains?
35. Deodorize and Clean Dishwashers
Use Baking soda to deodorize before you run the dishwasher and then as a gentle cleanser in the wash cycle.
36. Deodorize Garbage Disposals
To deodorize your disposal, and keep lingering odors from resurfacing, pour baking soda down the drain while running warm tap water. Baking Soda will neutralize both acid and basic odors for a fresh drain.
37. Deodorize Lunch Boxes
Between uses, place a spill-proof box of baking soda in everyones lunch box to absorb lingering odors. Read bout safe lunch boxes here.
Deodorizing
30. Deodorize Your Refrigerator
Place an open box in the back of the fridge to neutralize odors.
31. Deodorize the Cutting Board
Sprinkle the cutting board with baking soda, scrub, rinse. For how to more thoroughly clean your cutting board, see How To Clean Your Cutting Boards.
32. Deodorize Trashcans
Sprinkle baking soda on the bottom of your trashcan to keep stinky trash smells at bay.
33. Deodorize Recyclables
Sprinkle baking soda on top as you add to the container. Also, clean your recyclable container periodically by sprinkling baking soda on a damp sponge. Wipe clean and rinse. Learn about how to recycle everythin.
34. Deodorize Drains
To deodorize your sink and tub drains, and keep lingering odors from resurfacing, pour 1/2 cup of baking soda down the drain while running warm tap waterit will neutralize both acid and basic odors for a fresh drain. (This a good way to dispose of baking soda that is being retired from your refrigerator.) Do you know what youre not supposed to put down your drains?
35. Deodorize and Clean Dishwashers
Use Baking soda to deodorize before you run the dishwasher and then as a gentle cleanser in the wash cycle.
36. Deodorize Garbage Disposals
To deodorize your disposal, and keep lingering odors from resurfacing, pour baking soda down the drain while running warm tap water. Baking Soda will neutralize both acid and basic odors for a fresh drain.
37. Deodorize Lunch Boxes
Between uses, place a spill-proof box of baking soda in everyones lunch box to absorb lingering odors. Read bout safe lunch boxes here.
48. Camping Cure-all
Baking soda is a must-have for your next camping trip. Its a dish washer, pot scrubber, hand cleanser, deodorant, toothpaste,f ire extinguisher and many other uses.

49. Extinguish Fires
Baking soda can help in the initial handling of minor grease or electrical kitchen fires, because when baking soda is heated, it gives off carbon dioxide, which helps to smother the flames. For small cooking fires (frying pans, broilers, ovens, grills), turn off the gas or electricity if you can safely do so. Stand back and throw handfuls of baking soda at the base of the flame to help put out the fireand call the Fire Department just to be safe. (And, you should have a fire entinguisher on hand anyway, heres why.
50. Septic Care
Regular use of baking soda in your drains can help keep your septic system flowing freely. 1 cup of baking soda per week will help maintain a favorable pH in your septic tank.
51. Fruit and Vegetable Scrub
Baking soda is the food safe way to clean dirt and residue off fresh fruit and vegetables. Just sprinkle a little on a clean damp sponge, scrub and rinse. Heres another way to clean your vegetables as

30 Household Products Vinegar Can Replace
by Nora Dunn

Photo: D'Arcy Norman / Flickr

Who knew that vinegar could do so much? It serves a purpose in just about every room of the house, and there are dozens of household (and personal) products that vinegar can replace, as you will see below. It's cheaper, better for the environment, and better for your health and home (in eliminating unnecessary chemicals).
All-Purpose Cleaners
Vinegar in general is a natural (and inexpensive) disinfectant. It can be used on almost anything except marble. So stick it in a spray bottle and get to work! Here are a few more "recipes" for various cleaning purposes. (See also: Household Cleaning Hacks that Save You Money)
All-purpose cleaner: 2 parts vinegar, 1 part water.
Extra dirty spots: Scour dirty areas with baking soda, then spray the all purpose cleaner (recipe above) over the area and wipe clean.
Floor cleaner: Brew a cup of peppermint tea (use 1 tea bag: one cup for you, one for the floor). Squeeze half a lemon in to the floor mix, and add 1 cup of vinegar. Mop away with your solution; the vinegar disinfects, the tea has antibacterial properties and removes marks, and the lemon freshens and disinfects.
Pee stains on carpet (presumably from pets): Blot up the initial stain, flush it with water, then apply equal parts vinegar and cool water. Blot it all up, rinse, and let dry. This will eliminate odors and stains.
Hard water stains and mineral deposits: Allow a cloth soaked in vinegar to sit on a hard water stain (for example behind your faucet) or mineral deposit for a few hours. Wipe clean.

Appliance cleaning: Clean your coffee maker or laundry machine or dishwasher by running vinegar through it, followed by water. This reduces soap buildup and keeps everything in working order.
In The Kitchen
Remove labels from glass jars: Saturate the labeled area in vinegar and scrape the stickiness right off.
Dirty pot bottoms and cooking utensils: Fill the pot with enough water to cover the stain, add 1 cup of vinegar, and boil rapidly for 5 minutes. Let cool, then scrub the stains off. While you're at it, put your stainless steel cooking utensils in the pot to get them sparkly clean too.
Fruit stains on hands: Had a little too much fun making that cherry pie or berry salad? Just rub your hands with vinegar to remove the stains.
Coffee stains on china: Use a mixture of salt and vinegar to clean coffee stains from china.
Wooden cutting boards: Wooden cutting boards are great, except they can be a hothouse for bacteria (especially if grooves have been cut into the board with use). Disinfect it regularly with vinegar to keep it (and your food) clean.
Veggie maintenance: Clean and crisp up your veggies by soaking them in a mixture of water and a tablespoon or so of vinegar. Any bugs lingering on your produce will float away, and your soggy celery will come to life again (depending on how far gone it was to begin with).
Smelly onion hands: Eliminate onion odor off your hands by rinsing them in vinegar. This also apparently works with other stinky parts of your body that soap isn't cutting through, such as underarms.
Clean sticky scissors: Sometimes those scissors get so gummy you can't even make them work. Just wipe them down with vinegar, and they'll be like new again.
Laundry
Fabric softener: There are a few fabric softener strategies you can play with. Add equal parts vinegar and baking soda, OR just ½ a cup of vinegar to your wash when you would add fabric softener (final rinse cycle). Line dried towels will come out softer with a vinegar-based softener.
Water: You can also add 1/2 to 1 cup of vinegar to your wash water, which does the following:
 Reduces the amount of soap you need to use 
 Reduces lint 
 Brightens colors, and stops them from running 
 Acts as a rinse aid 
 Keeps the washing machine running clean and well 
Stain removal: Use vinegar on stains before washing to remove stubborn ones like perspiration, fruit, mustard, and coffee.
In The Garden
Kill grass and weeds: Pour or spray full strength vinegar on grass or weeds poking through your driveway or rearing their heads in other unsavory places.
In The Car
Frost-free windows: If you know a chilly night is on the make, you can ensure that your windows will be frost-free when you wake up in the morning. Simply mix 3 parts vinegar to 1 part water, and coat your windows with the mixture the night before.
In The Bathroom
Kill soap scum: Wiping a scummy area with vinegar and rinsing with water will do as good a job as any at attacking your bathroom shower grime. If the scum is particularly stubborn, scrub with baking soda (a great natural abrasive) after wiping with vinegar. Rinse with water.
Unclog your shower head: Unscrew it, throw it into a pot of equal parts vinegar and water and boil for a few minutes to loosen deposits that are blocking your shower head.
Personal Use
Hair rinse: If vinegar removes soap scum on your tiles, it stands to reason that it will also remove soap scum on your hair. Rinse with a cup filled with ½ a cup of warm water and ½ a cup of vinegar, and your locks will be shiny and free of buildup.
Dandruff treatment: Using the same technique as the hair rinse above but with a higher concentration of vinegar; also acts as an effective dandruff treatment.

Acne treatment: Apply equal parts vinegar and water to problem areas.
Facial toner: Using vinegar as toner is a great (and inexpensive) alternative to using alpha hydroxyl based products.
Athletes foot (and other fungus): Apply full-strength vinegar to the affected area twice daily until symptoms abate.
Miscellaneous Uses
Eliminate smoke odor: Simply put a bowl of vinegar in the offending room near the offending source. Smoke odors be gone!
Air freshener: If you would like to reduce icky smells but would like a nicer room smell than vinegar, add some fragrant spices (like cardamom) to your bowl of vinegar and leave it in a warm corner of the room.
Chrome polish: Use full strength vinegar with soft cloth to make that chrome shine.
Insect traps: Vinegar is an active ingredient used in various insect and pest traps.
preston

Reply Quote Reply Report Issue 
Report reason: Other Wrong forum section, needs to be moved Duplicate topic/post, needs to be deleted Spam Inappropriate language Inappropriate content Too-much self promotion 
Comments:

# ^ Jul 20, 12 17:10:17 
preston
new user

Joined: Jul 8, 12
Messages: 284
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: defiance, ohio 43512
Online and one more
Cleaning
White distilled vinegar is a popular household cleanser, effective for killing most mold, bacteria, and germs, due to its level of acidity. Cleaning with white distilled vinegar is a smart way to avoid using harsh chemicals. Youll also be glad to know that it is environmentally friendly and very economical.To shine chrome sink fixtures that have a lime buildup, use a paste made of 2 tablespoons salt and 1 teaspoon white distilled vinegar.

Make your own scouring cleanser by combining 1/4 cup baking soda with 1 tablespoon liquid detergent. Add just enough white distilled vinegar to give it a thick but creamy texture.

Clean counter tops and make them smell sweet again with a cloth soaked in undiluted white distilled vinegar.

Clean and deodorize a drain by pouring in 1 cup baking soda, then one cup hot white distilled vinegar. Let this sit for 5 minutes or so, then run hot water down the drain.

Deodorize the garbage disposal by pouring in 1/2 cup baking soda and 1/2 cup hot white distilled vinegar. Let sit for 5 minutes then run hot water down the disposal.

Deodorize and clean the garbage disposal with white distilled vinegar ice cubes. Make them by freezing full-strength white distilled vinegar in an ice cube tray. Run several cubes down the disposal while flushing with cold water.

Clean the microwave by mixing 1/2 cup white distilled vinegar and 1/2 cup water in a microwave-safe bowl. Bring it to a rolling boil inside the microwave. Baked-on food will be loosened, and odors will disappear. Wipe clean.

Clean the shelves and walls of the refrigerator with a half-and-half solution of water and white distilled vinegar.

Cut the grime on the top of the refrigerator with a paper towel or cloth and full-strength white distilled vinegar.

Avoid the bad smell when you heat up a newly cleaned oven by using a sponge soaked in diluted white distilled vinegar for the final rinse.

To clean a grease splattered oven door window, saturate it with full-strength white distilled vinegar. Keep the door open for 10 to 15 minutes before wiping with a sponge.

Remove soap buildup and odors from the dishwasher by pouring a cup of white distilled vinegar inside the empty machine and running it through a whole cycle. Do monthly.

To prevent good glassware from getting etched by minerals, wash then spray with full-strength white distilled vinegar. Give the glasses a hot water rinse before letting them dry or drying them with a towel.

For cloudy glassware, soak paper towels or a cloth in full-strength white distilled vinegar and wrap around the inside and outside of the glass. Let sit awhile before rinsing clean.

Get rid of lime deposits in a tea kettle by adding 1/2 cup white distilled vinegar to the water and letting it sit overnight. If more drastic action is needed, boil full-strength white distilled vinegar in the kettle a few minutes, let cool and rinse with plain water.

Remove mineral deposits from coffee makers with white distilled vinegar. Fill the water reservoir with 1 cup or more of white distilled vinegar and run it through a whole cycle. Run it once or twice more with plain water to rinse clean. (Check the owners manual first.)

Remove stains from coffee and teacups by scrubbing them gently with equal parts of salt (or baking soda) and white distilled vinegar. Rinse clean.

For stained and smelly plastic food containers, wipe them with a cloth dampened with white distilled vinegar.

Remove odors from a lunch box by placing inside a slice of bread that has been soaked in white distilled vinegar. Leave overnight.

Remove ugly film in narrow-necked glass jars, flower vases, and bottles by letting undiluted white distilled vinegar sit in them for a few hours. Add a little rice or sand and shake vigorously to loosen stubborn stains. Repeat if necessary.

Easily clean your mini blinds by wearing pair of white cotton gloves. Dip gloved fingers into a solution of equal parts white vinegar and warm tap water, and run your fingers across both sides of each blind.

To clean tarnished brass, copper, and pewter, use a paste with equal amounts of white distilled vinegar and table salt.

Make a metal cleanser by adding enough white distilled vinegar to 2 tablespoons of cream of tartar to make a paste. Rub it on and let it dry on the surface. Wash it off and dry with a soft cloth.

Polish brass and copper with a mixture of 2 tablespoons of ketchup and 1 tablespoon white distilled vinegar. Rub it on with a clean cloth until dry and shiny.

Remove dark stains on an aluminum pot by boiling a mixture of 1 cup white distilled vinegar and 1 cup hot water.

Discourage ants by spraying undiluted white distilled vinegar outside doorways and windowsills, around appliances and wherever you find the pests coming in.

Get rid of fruit flies by setting out a small dish of undiluted white distilled vinegar.

Clean the wheel of a can opener using white distilled vinegar and an old toothbrush.

Remove the smell of spoiled food from a refrigerator by first rinsing the area with soap and water. Spray surfaces with full-strength white distilled vinegar and wipe them down with a damp cloth or sponge. Fill some containers with baking soda and place inside. Close the door and leave for a few days.

Wipe grease off exhaust fan grids, the inside of your oven, or anywhere grease gathers with a sponge soaked in white distilled vinegar.

To make cleaning the grill easier, spray a solution of half water and half white distilled vinegar on the cooking surface.

To remove a label, decal, or price tag, cover with a cloth soaked in white distilled vinegar. Leave the cloth on overnight and the label should slide off.

Renew sponges and dishrags by placing them in just enough water to cover them. Then add 1/4 cup white distilled vinegar. Let them soak overnight.

Get rid of calcium deposits on faucets by soaking a cloth or paper towel in white distilled vinegar and wrapping the area tightly. Let this sit for a couple of hours or overnight.

Remove soap buildup from faucets by scrubbing them with a solution of 1 part salt to 4 parts white distilled vinegar.

Rid a faucet of lime deposits by tying a plastic bag containing 1/2 to 1/3 cup of white distilled vinegar around it and leaving it there for two or three hours. If mineral deposits dont wipe off, scrubbing with an old toothbrush should complete the job.

Shine colored porcelain sinks by scouring them with undiluted white distilled vinegar.

Rinse away soapy film on countertops with a solution of white distilled vinegar and water.

Clean grout by letting full-strength white distilled vinegar sit on it for a few minutes and scrubbing it with an old toothbrush.

Kill germs all around the bathroom with a spray of full-strength white distilled vinegar. Wipe clean with a damp cloth.

To remove grime, mildew, and scum from the tub, tile, shower curtain or door, wipe with undiluted white distilled vinegar. Rinse with water.

Spray shower doors with full-strength white distilled vinegar after youve squeegeed the glass, or before you step in and turn on the water. It will help release the hard water deposits so they dont remain on the glass.

Mix up an inexpensive tile cleaner by adding 1/2 cup baking soda, 1 cup white distilled vinegar, and 1 cup ammonia to a gallon of warm water.

Get rid of stubborn bathtub film by wiping it with white distilled vinegar and then scouring with baking soda.

Soak a sponge or loofah overnight in a strong white distilled vinegar and water solution to remove dirt and slime. Rinse several times with cold water and let air dry (in the sun if possible).

Clean shower door tracks by filling them with white distilled vinegar and letting it sit for a few hours. Pour hot water into the tracks and wash and scrub away the scum with a toothbrush.

To clean a scummy showerhead, pour 1/2 cup baking soda and 1 cup white distilled vinegar into a sandwich bag and tie it around the showerhead. Let this set for an hour after the bubbling has stopped. Remove the bag and then turn on the water.

Deodorize the toilet bowl by allowing 3 cups white distilled vinegar to sit in it for about a half hour before flushing.

To make the toilet bowl sparkle, pour in a cup or more of diluted white distilled vinegar and let it sit several hours or overnight. Scrub well with the toilet brush and flush.

Freshen air in the bathroom by spraying into the air a solution of 1 teaspoon baking soda, 1 tablespoon white distilled vinegar, and 1 cup water.

Get a shining finish on a no-wax vinyl or linoleum floor by cleaning it with a solution of one cup white distilled vinegar for every gallon of water.

Apply full-strength white distilled vinegar directly to tough linoleum stains. Leave it on for 10 to 15 minutes before wiping it up. If that doesnt work, apply white distilled vinegar again and then sprinkle some baking soda over the white distilled vinegar. Scrub the area with a brush or sponge. Rinse clean with water.

For an economical and environmentally friendly floor cleaner, mix a solution of 3 drops dishwashing liquid to 1/3 part white distilled vinegar, 1/3 part alcohol, and 1/3 part water. Spray sparingly and mop for a fast clean-up.

Some carpet stains can be removed with a paste of 2 tablespoons white distilled vinegar and 1/4 cup salt or baking soda. Rub into the carpet stain and let dry. Vacuum up the residue the next day. (Always test on an out-of-sight part of the carpet first).

Bring out the color in carpet by brushing it with a solution of 1 cup white distilled vinegar for every gallon of water. (Always test on an out-of-sight part of the carpet beforehand).

To reduce soap bubbles in a steam cleaner add about 1/4 cup white distilled vinegar. Use the same amount in the rinse water to remove detergent residue and make carpets stay fresh longer.

Wash indoor/outdoor carpet with a solution of 1 cup white distilled vinegar in 1 bucket of warm water. Scrub using a brush or a broom and then hose off.

Clean up pet accidents by first blotting up the area and then adding a white distilled vinegar-and-water solution. Blot until it is almost dry. Then sprinkle baking soda over the area and let it dry. Vacuum up the residue the next day.

Create your own window cleaning solution by combining 1/2 cup non-sudsy ammonia, 1 cup white distilled vinegar, and 2 tablespoons cornstarch in a gallon of water.

Remove the wax residue left by commercial window cleaners with a solution of 2 cups water, 1 cup white distilled vinegar and 1 teaspoon of liquid soap or detergent.

To remove paint from windows try using undiluted, hot white distilled vinegar. Give the solution time to soften the paint before removing with a razor edge tool.

To remove paint splatters from windows apply full-strength white distilled vinegar with a clean paintbrush.

Get rid of mildew, dust, and stale odors by wiping down walls with undiluted white distilled vinegar on a cloth or a sponge mop.

Clean woodwork and walls with a mixture of 1 cup white distilled vinegar, 1 cup baking soda, 1/2 cup ammonia and 1 gallon warm water. Wipe on with a sponge or dampnot wettowel.

Clean wood paneling with a solution of 1/4 cup olive oil, 1/2 cup white distilled vinegar, and 2 cups warm water. Wipe on with a soft cloth.

Remove wallpaper easily by using a paint roller to wet the surface very thoroughly with a solution of equal parts white distilled vinegar and hot water. Or spray on until saturated.

Get decals off walls or doors by letting undiluted white distilled vinegar soak into them for several minutes before trying to peel them off. Repeat if necessary.

Remove white water rings from wood with a solution of equal parts white distilled vinegar and vegetable oil. Rub with the grain.

Remove fireplace soot and grime with undiluted white distilled vinegar. Use a brush to scrub and a towel to blot up the wetness and dirt.

Clean fireplace glass doors with a solution of 1 part white distilled vinegar to 2 parts water. Spray or wipe on, then wipe clean with a dry cloth.

To kill germs, spray full-strength white distilled vinegar on doorknobs and then wipe them dry.

Remove the smell of a dead mouse or other rodent (after removing all animal remnants) by wiping down the area with either white distilled vinegar or bleach. Then place a fabric softener sheet in the area to remove any lingering odors.

Never use white distilled vinegar on marble. The acid can damage the surface.

Before painting old concrete, clean with full-strength white distilled vinegar. Let it air dry.

Clean hardened paint brushes by simmering them in a pot with white distilled vinegar. Soak them first for an hour before bringing the white distilled vinegar to a simmer. Drain and rinse clean.

Remove mud and stains from plastic, fiberglass, or aluminum sports equipment by applying a paste of 1 part white distilled vinegar to 3 parts baking soda. Wipe off with soapy water and rinse with clear water.

Clean your grill by spritzing white distilled vinegar over wadded up aluminum foil and scrubbing the grill vigorously with it.

To remove film in glass baby bottles, fill with equal parts hot water and white distilled vinegar. Let sit for at least an hour. Scrub with a bottle brush.

To clean and disinfect baby toys add a good-sized splash of white distilled vinegar to soapy water.

Clean vinyl baby books or board books by wiping with white distilled vinegar. Wipe clean with a damp sponge or cloth.

Clean scissors that have become sticky (after cutting tape, for instance) with a cloth dipped in undiluted white distilled vinegar.

Clean and deodorize urine on a mattress with a white distilled vinegar and water solution. Then sprinkle the area with baking soda and let dry. Brush or vacuum the residue after it is dry to the touch.

Shine pennies by soaking them for a couple of hours or overnight in a glass or bowl of undiluted white distilled vinegar.



M1GNON said:


> Re vinegar. I have not attended any of the tea parties but I always enjoy reading about them and I am interested in your post on vinegar. By any chance did the subject of substituting vinegar for fabric softener come up? I think I read that somewhere but don't remember where.
> 
> Mignon


----------



## preston

sam - good to hear from you - come drink a cup of tea with us as often as you can.

sam



sam0767 said:


> Good Morning Sam and KP friends. Been a busy week this week between work and family. Did't work my double Wed. so that was good. But worked everyday until Fri. but had grandkids yesterday and the baby today. Feel like I am sleep deprived. Fell asleep working on the blanket I am making for my GD last night. The good part of the week is the rain we also got this week. Although it was nice to have it I don't think it was enough. But more is predicted for the up coming week but the chance of that is looking a bit slim right now. It just depends of where you are in my state if it will hit here.
> 
> Saw the family of wild turkeys emerge from the woods this week. A bit early this year as I don't usually see them until August. But Mama brings them out and they strut around to show them off. They are huge but fun to watch. It drives my dog nuts when they come out. My 2 grandsons first saw them a week ago and came running out to me to tell me that there were some Peacocks out side my bedroom window. LOL!!!!! That was a good laugh we got out of that. I love the things these kids tell me.
> 
> Your recipes souund good. May have to try them out. It is just me and I don't usually cook for yself. But do cook when I have the Grandkids here 3 days out of the week between work. Maybe give them a try. Hope you have a great week ahead to you Sam and all Kpers.


----------



## preston

thanks june - i appreciate the kind words - now that i have finally made my decision i do feel better.

sam



jknappva said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been wavering all summer  weighing the pros and cons  and after much deliberation have decided I am not going to Seattle this year - probably not ever again  although I have learned never to say never. It makes me very sad. It is as though I have come to another fork in the road which is how I view the aging process  pro/con, yes/no, etc. If the truth be known - and boy do I hate to admit this  I am afraid to go. This has been a hard summer for me  not sure if it has been the heat (which certainly hasnt helped) or what  I am tired. I really dont want to get there and have something happen. I am not anxious to travel eight hours without oxygen which I have always done  even though I get a wheelchair ride to my next flight. You are the first to know  I need to send a blanket email to friends  Ive put it off too long. It is said that when you close one door another opens. We will see.
> 
> Oh, Sam. I know how much you will miss going to Seattle this year. But if you have been wavering in your decision, you probably knew you shouldn't go or you wouldn't have questioning whether to go or not. We definitely want you to be well even if you're sad for a while. This very hot weather has been particularly hard for everyone with breathing problems.
> We'll try to cheer you up.
> June
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

jan - thanks for joining us this saturday/sunday morning - the tea party is really more interesting as more people stop in for a cup of tea. please join us as often as you can - the tea pot is never empty.

sam

and a happy belated birthday - and many more.



Jan L said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns - where do you go on the home page for birthdays? i never knew there was such a spot.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Myfanwy, here in North America we are still on the July 20 and so have not received notice in the Home page that your birthday is here. (I know your birthday is on July 21. Remember there were many who did wish you happy birthday already way back on July 7?) I just got on to the Tea Party and am reading posts. Happy birthday my friend and I do wish you the best day of your life!!! Do tell us what you like to do for your birthday and what kind of birthday "cake" do you like? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> If you click on Home (at the top of the page under the Knitting Paradise) you will find a list of members who are celebrating birthdays, below the list of people who are logged in. I like to check that out when I first log in for the day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info on how to find birthdays on KP. I didn't know that either. Mine was July 19th. My little quilting circle had a tea for me on Monday. We did have hot tea earlier, but at the light lunch, the hostess made a delightful cold tea, since it's been so hot here. She brewed a pot of strong Raspberry Zinger. When it cooled, she added a bottle of ginger ale. I do not like sweet tea, but this was very refreshing and delicious.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

gmarie - i never thought of that - i shouldl ask my supplier. that was my main concern. i have always traveled without oxygen and just felt this year i could not do it.

welcome to the tea party - if this is not your first time i appologize - i don't remember seeing your name before. sit and have a cup - our tea pot is never empty.

sam



gmarie said:


> Sam, I also am on oxygen 24/7. When I travel my oxygen supplier loans me a protable concentrater. I even flew to Hawaii last year. Hope you are doing wel with your oxygen!
> Marie


----------



## preston

vinegar also made sure all the soap was out.

sam



master of none said:


> M1GNON said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re vinegar. I have not attended any of the tea parties but I always enjoy reading about them and I am interested in your post on vinegar. By any chance did the subject of substituting vinegar for fabric softener come up? I think I read that somewhere but don't remember where.
> 
> Mignon
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandmother and Mother use to rinse my hair with with apple cider vinegar, they use to say that it made the comb through so much easier. Of course now we are talking back in the late 1930's and 40's. IF I'm remembering right, "Toni" products was the first to offer "cream rinse". Una
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

my oldest daughter and family are driving up from indianapolis today, i am going to pop into the shower and make myself halfway presentable. i will be popping in and out most of the day trying to keep up.

a cloudless eighty degree day in store for us - sounds good to me.

sam


----------



## west coast kitty

Hello everyone. We've had some rain showers off and on since Thurs. night and it freshened everything up so nicely. Might get a few more today but then the forecast call for a heatwave in the 30C range. I know many of you have experienced much higher temps but this is hot for us on the coast, especially with high humidity.

TP is such an amazing community for prayers and support for each other and I'd like to add mine to the mix. I'm grateful for having discovered you.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## KatyNora

Good morning, all. Just finished breakfast and poured the first cuppa, and I see that there are several pages to catch up on. But before I read everything, I must, as promised, say:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MYFANWY!!!!!!!!!!*

Yeah. I know. It's already Sunday in Auckland. But the party is still going on here for you, so enjoy your extended day. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna

Hey everyone...just getting a minute to catch up here! I got very busy with work and things around the house and never made it back to post on last week's party, though I did read up to the end.

Myfanwy, happy birthday from here, though I know it's probably the wee hours of Sunday now where you are--as someone said, celebrate until the 21st is over everywhere. 

I got ads for hair products on the pages where you all were talking about the vinegar and creme rinse. Ha ha. Actually, I might try it, as my hair is dry and seems to be breaking a lot (probably because I have had it put up all summer, only taking it down to wash and brush). I don't know who's shedding more this summer, the cats or me! I have been thinking about a hair cut for a while, though it took me so long to grow it out, I'm reluctant, even if it is a lot of trouble. Ah well. When I'm ready, I'll know.

Speaking of that, Sam, I'm glad you have decided, even if it is not the decision you hoped for--it's still a load off, I'm sure, and you'll see what's next. I am still trying to figure out when/how I'm going to get out to see the grandbabies...hoping for September, but not sure. Things change so quickly sometimes and life just gets in the way of our plans, doesn't it?!

Jynx and Marianne...sorry to hear of your moms' difficulties, but I know you are wonderful daughters who will do your best. Marianne, I'd go fishing with you if I could!

Also good to hear Martin's news--I have been sending good thoughts for him and will continue to do so. May he and all others who are ailing have good news & speedy recoveries. And Joe? Do let us know how you are doing!

As for me, I've been knitting and crocheting all week...got the baby set done (bigger than I wanted, so I will make another one smaller for GD--since it's for fall, I have time), started a shawl, and am working on a top for me I hope to have done by mid-week. I can't seem to stop myself from starting more than one thing at a time...oh well. It'll get done or it won't, and I keep my hands busy.

Now I must pop in to work and see what's what today. I know I have some training work to do, but there may be something else to boot. I'll check back as I can.


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks Sam for reprinting the uses for vinegar and other natural products.


----------



## NanGreen

Good morning from Las Vegas, Nevada. No scones here as we are "trying" to loose some weight. I am down a little but need a lot.

Thanks for the remoulade recipe. Shrimp is a favorite of mine and a nice sauce is always welcome.

Best wishes to all.


----------



## sassafras123

jheiens said:


> Sam--I'm so sorry that you feel you must halt the planned trip to Seattle. I know that TPers there were looking forward to visiting with you.
> 
> I'll try to remember to sign off with some way to help you tell all of us ''JOYs'' apart. That is something unusual for me to encounter so many named Joy in such a small group as this. For years and many States, I was the only Joy that I knew of.
> 
> Here's that list for shortening to oil conversions for recipes:
> 
> solid ----------- oil
> 
> Welcome Joy, I am Joy also. Thinking of how I can sign off not to vogues others. Perhaps desert joy? As I live on the Mojave Desert. I believe there are three of us on KP.
> Desert Joy
> 
> 1 tsp to 3/4 tsp
> 1TBSP to 2 1/4 tsp
> 1/4 cup to 3 TBSP
> 1/3 cup to 1/4 cup
> 1/2 cup to 1/4 cup + 2TBSP
> 3/4 cup to 1//2 cup
> 1 cup to 3/4 cup
> 
> Hope this helps out. I have 2 pie crust recipes that I use oil in instead of shortening that work rather well. They are both very flakey. I use the type of olive oil that is not the priciest nor is it strongly flavored like the extra virgin oil. Joy in Ohio


----------



## Knitwitch51

Joy Marshall said:


> Thank you for hosting the tea party yet again. I do have a great recipe for scones. Have been making the same recipe for over 40 years, with variations. The only trouble with it is, it just doesn't work with the flour sold in the US. My daughter has lived in the States for many years and she has declared the next time she is in Canada with a car she will take some of ours back with her. When my husband and I were "snowbirds" I always took my own flour with me, as did many Canadian women. That said, if anyone wants the recipe, I would be glad to post it.


I for one, would be grateful to have your recipe.
Thank you for your generous offer.

Somewhere I read that Canadian Durham wheat has a protein or enzyme or something that is missing from grains in other parts of the world. Darn it, my brain simply refuses to cooperate today. I've written this down to do some research and will post when I find it out.


----------



## Knitwitch51

purl2diva said:


> Greetings from Wisconsin. We did get rain on Wednesday--not enough of course but the grass is a little less brown and crispy. We are expecting temp back in the 90's beginning tomorrow.
> 
> I have been watching both the British Open and the Tour de France. Many hours of TV and knitting time. I do take time off to do some of the essentials around the house. I'm also working on baby sweaters. I got two huge skeins of baby sport yarn in a swap and I'm working my way through them.
> 
> I do have a recipe for low fat scones-- not as good as those made with cream but good enough if anyone is interested
> 
> Have a good week-end.
> 
> Low fat recipe would be appreciated (I agree about the cream) and if I eat one of each, will they balance each other out? LOL


----------



## jheiens

Good morning,everyone!!
Breakfast is over and Sturday chores are mostly finished here around the house. 

Sam, here is the pie crust recipe made with oil that we were talking about earlier.

Pastry made with oil

For a 2-crust pie--8'' or 9''


2 c. sifted flour
1 tsp salt
1/2 cup salad or olive oil (light flavored)
3 TBSP cold water

Mix flour and salt together well. Add oil, mix well with fork. Sprinkle cold water over mixture and mix well. 

With hands, press mixture into a smooth ball. (If too dry, add 1 to 2 TBSP more oil, a little at a time and then shape ball.) Divide ball in half and flatten both parts slightly. Chill 10 to 20 minutes. Makes one 8'' or 9'' two-crust pie or two 8'' or 9'' pie shells.

Bottom crust: Wipe counter top or board with damp cloth so waxed paper will not slip. Roll out 1 dough ball to a circle between two 12'' square sheets of waxed paper to the edge of the paper. Peel off top sheet and gently invert pastry over pie plate; peel off paper gently also. (The pastry is tender. If it tears, press edges together or lightly press a patch over it.)

Fit pastry carefully into pie pan being careful not to stretch. Trim evenly with edge of pan.

Top crust: Roll out remaining dough ball between two sheets of waxed paper as per bottom crust. Peel off top paper. Add filling to pastry-lined pan. Arrange rolled pastry over filled pie and peel off paper, again gently. Cut steam vents. Trim crust 1/2'' beyond edge. Flute edge and bake as pie recipe directs.

For 1 crust pie:

1 1/3 cups sifted flour 
1/2 tsp salt
1/3/cup salad or olive oil
2 TBSP cold water


Combine ingredients as directed for Pastry for 2-Crust Pie with oil. Make smooth ball and flatten slightly. Chill. If too dry add 1 to 2 TBSP more oil a little at a time. Makes one 8'' or 9'' pie shell.


Now for a 10'', double-crust pie: Simply double every ingredient in the 1-crust recipe above, EXCEPT, the salt. Follow rest of directions for 2-crust pie. I often add some sweet spice such as cinnamon or nutmeg to the crust also.

If you have any scraps left over, gather them up, roll out as for pie, and spread lightly with butter or margarine, sprinkly with sugar and cinnamon. Roll up firmly, slice in 1'' pieces, and bake for about 10 to 12 minutes. My kids and the grands like them as snacks.


----------



## Bulldog

Good Morning Everyone
Happy birthday to myfanwy and Jan.

Dreamweave, my heart goes out to you. When Mom was alive I had to make all decisions. My sister would not help. I know how daunting this can be. You only want the best for your Mom. I had my Mom moved to my house when I was told of her prognosis and took care of her till the day she died. It was hard in every way and am sure it contributed to problems with my back. I don't regret it for a minute. Just saying, you have to stay healthy in order to see to her needs. I pray your siblings will be supportive and assumbe some responsibility.

Marianne, I know you are also caring for your Mother and I pray you too will take care of yourself.

Carol so good to see you back. One day at a time. We are all here for you.

Dandylion..love the picture. You are a beautiful lady.

Sam, sorry you had to postpone trip. DH and I are finding we have to step back from a lot we use to love. Life goes on and there is always another window that opens.

I am having such a hard time getting up and about after this back surgery. I feel like such a woose. The surgery was June 25th and feel like I should be up and about more, but just can't. Stay up as long as I can then down for the count. Haven't felt like getting back to socks yet. Just picked up books the other day. Hate to sleep the days away. Dr keeps saying he did some major work on my back and this is normal, but I just feel I should be able to be up more.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bulldog said:


> Carol so good to see you back. One day at a time. We are all here for you.
> 
> Dandylion..love the picture. You are a beautiful lady.
> 
> I am having such a hard time getting up and about after this back surgery. I feel like such a woose.


Yes, Carol--meant to give you a shout out earlier (that's what I get for trying to hurry up)...I'm glad you are taking care of YOU now and going at your own pace. When I lost my husband, I felt as if it was all just hazy for a while, but you have family around, and that does help.

Dandylion, that is a nice picture!

And Bulldog, my word! You sound a lot like me (I can't stand "not to do" )--but don't be too hard on yourself. Back surgery is a big deal and you must take things easy for a while yet. You don't want to get ahead of yourself and have a setback, and the resting up now will benefit you in the long run. Listen to your body and you will be better every day.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi Dave and all...
I haven't been on KP for many weeks maybe months...lost track of the time as I am now home recooperating from surgery...God was good to pull me through and to continue to heal my old body....but boy I missed your teaparty and all of you so much...

I am now only here for a short time during the day.

I did manage to take some sock knitting with me to do at the hospital lol...sorry but I am a knitting/ crocheting addict!!!

With a 16 inch incision of staples on my abdomen and all bandaged...nurses were in aw of my knitting lol...I said just my addiction..

Hugs and God Bless you all,,

Camilla


----------



## Sorlenna

NanGreen said:


> Good morning from Las Vegas, Nevada. No scones here as we are "trying" to loose some weight. I am down a little but need a lot.
> 
> Thanks for the remoulade recipe. Shrimp is a favorite of mine and a nice sauce is always welcome.
> 
> Best wishes to all.


And I missed this one, which I meant to comment on...if you can get out and walk, even for a short time, that really helps. At work, we've been doing this fitness challenge, which involves a lot of walking. I've only lost 5 lbs so far but 8" overall and I feel better. If you're in the heat (like many of us), early in the morning or later in the evening are good times to go; we have pedometers so we can record our steps, and some days I'm really surprised at how many I can get.


----------



## Jilze

myfanwy said:


> thank you Jilze for the birthday wishes- it is nearly 8p.m., and I will be heading to bed soon- I am often up by 3a.m., because of baking the bread! you mention running the machine through your finger- that is about when I started 'going' to the tea party, have often wondered who it was, and how it was- I look at machine needles with a different eye now!


You are most welcome!! Hope your birthday celebrated you well!!
Last week, I was sewing with the same kind of fabric that I was using last winter when I sewed my finger, sun block fabric, and I was thinking about the incident as well!! I still cannot believe that I really did that! It was freaky! After sewing for maybe 40+ years, that was definitely a first and hopefully the last time that happens!


----------



## Sorlenna

Camilla, it is good to see you back...sounds as if you've had quite the ordeal, and I will add you to my list of people to send good thoughts. 16" incision? My goodness...please take care and let us know how you are coming along.


----------



## Lurker 2

Many many wishes for my birthday! I hope to reply individually, later, but just now I need to be getting ready to catch the first train into the city- I am meeting up with an old friend- about 34 years there! back in the days when we both had our last baby, and all the nappies, allergies, oh boy what fun! I think I will be playing 'catch up' for a while! 
Have a lovely Saturday afternoon/evening, Sunday morning to Angel, Darowil and Althea. I hope Marge is well- she has not posted for a day or two, my prayers to all in need- Martin, and has anyone heard lately from JoeP?...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thanks hon...so nice to be missed...
Yes it was quite an ordeal...doctor told me he had to do a massive reconstructive surgery on 2 old surgeries that never healed due to a mesh rejection...
I take it a day at a time....and a day with only one pain pill or none is a good day...

Thanks for your kind comments.

Hugs and God Bless you,

Camilla



Sorlenna said:


> Camilla, it is good to see you back...sounds as if you've had quite the ordeal, and I will add you to my list of people to send good thoughts. 16" incision? My goodness...please take care and let us know how you are coming along.


----------



## KateB

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> Happy birthday to myfanwy and Jan.
> 
> Dreamweave, my heart goes out to you. When Mom was alive I had to make all decisions. My sister would not help. I know how daunting this can be. You only want the best for your Mom. I had my Mom moved to my house when I was told of her prognosis and took care of her till the day she died. It was hard in every way and am sure it contributed to problems with my back. I don't regret it for a minute. Just saying, you have to stay healthy in order to see to her needs. I pray your siblings will be supportive and assumbe some responsibility.
> 
> Marianne, I know you are also caring for your Mother and I pray you too will take care of yourself.
> 
> Carol so good to see you back. One day at a time. We are all here for you.
> 
> Dandylion..love the picture. You are a beautiful lady.
> 
> Sam, sorry you had to postpone trip. DH and I are finding we have to step back from a lot we use to love. Life goes on and there is always another window that opens.
> 
> I am having such a hard time getting up and about after this back surgery. I feel like such a woose. The surgery was June 25th and feel like I should be up and about more, but just can't. Stay up as long as I can then down for the count. Haven't felt like getting back to socks yet. Just picked up books the other day. Hate to sleep the days away. Dr keeps saying he did some major work on my back and this is normal, but I just feel I should be able to be up more.


Bulldog, take your time and allow your body to heal. If it's telling you that you need to go lie down - go, and don't feel a bit guilty or like a woose! You're doing great, girl! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave and all...
> I haven't been on KP for many weeks maybe months...lost track of the time as I am now home recooperating from surgery...God was good to pull me through and to continue to heal my old body....but boy I missed your teaparty and all of you so much...
> 
> I am now only here for a short time during the day.
> 
> I did manage to take some sock knitting with me to do at the hospital lol...sorry but I am a knitting/ crocheting addict!!!
> 
> With a 16 inch incision of staples on my abdomen and all bandaged...nurses were in aw of my knitting lol...I said just my addiction..
> 
> Hugs and God Bless you all,,
> 
> Camilla


Glad to see you back, Camilla. Take care.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Saturday! Or Sunday! Already pretty hot here. I didn't get up until 10:30, but the dogs had woken me up several times, so I don't feel rested. Now I have to decide what I'm going to eat. I think I just don't want to cook! I hope everyone has a good day today!


----------



## Ceili

hi, everybody! i'm in total sympathy with Bulldog's "Woose" feeling. I feel okay, but useless. the new cast allows me to type a little bit, but not quite work-worthy. I'm going back to work for 3 days next week, we'll see how it goes. GS coming over this afternoon to help me with housework and grocery shopping - things i haven't been able to do. obviously can't work the "shift" key very well. 

myfanwy - happy birthday! i know what you mean about missed birthdays. mine is the day after Christmas, and my family still manages to miss it. This year, though, i had all my kp friends to remember!

Everyone who needs some healing energy (physical or emotional), please know that i'm sending it out to you all!


----------



## sassafras123

Welcome Ohio Joy. I am Desert Joy. Believe there are three of us now.


----------



## Karena

Sam, I am not traveling either. Not for health reasons, but security. I am no longer excited to board a plane. Train? 
We don't have much of a cost or time savings option here in So. Calif. I have a good excuse though, my cat has diabetes, two injections a day, so I don't travel. Not to mention a dog sitter. 
Yesterday I got an email showing a pattern using HOMESPUN's new THICK and QUICK, one skein. (L20058B) There is a nice picture of a bulky claret-color scarf. The price, on line, was $8.99. Going to take my 40-50% off coupon and start making a Christmas item. 
Thanks for the reciepes. Dessert reminded me of a rasberry tart served in a very exclusive and expensive restaurant in Los Angeles, Ma Masion. I have it in a book, somewhere. Masion was so exclusive yerars ago (when I was invited to dine) that their phone number was unlisted. Too silly. 
Be well. 
Karen


----------



## KatyNora

I have had the TV going all morning, watching cable coverage of the Colorado situation in between chores and TP reading. I must say, the entire response of the people in Aurora, especially the first responders, has been literally heroic! The situation is horrific, but the community has been admirable in all respects. IMHO.


----------



## Jacki

Finally made it to the tea party! I haven't read all of last week...so obviously I'm missing a lot of good food! I haven't read all of this one yet, but just had to stop and say HI!!

Sam....sorry about Seattle. I'm sure it was a good decision none the less. We'll all come see you!

Myfanwy.....Happy Birthday!!!!!! It was about the only thing I remembered! Your nearest and dearest forgetting just plain ole sucks. I never forget those I love, especially on birthdays. When they reach our age and someone forgets them, they will understand and be sad they had been forgetful themselves. I hope your day gets much, much better!!!! When Fale gets home and it is your birthday next year you can put a label on your forehead that says "Birthday Girl." Then every time he sees it he will wish you a happy birthday.

Sorry to hear the stories of extended care for Moms. I was so very fortunate when my Mom came down with dementia/Alzheimer's that I knew of the kindest people in the world to assist with her care. I've worked in the medical/hospital world all my life, and have had the good fortune of knowing very special people. I never had to worry , not one day, that Mom wasn't getting the most loving care. These people were fabulous....a family owned private home that took in people like my Mom for what they could afford. The rest was the great charity from their hearts. If I could clone them, I'd put them in every city...everywhere!

Anyway...just in case I don't get back here until tomorrow, I wish everyone better health; continued good health; peace with loved ones; cooler/warmer weather for everyone.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Knitwitch51 said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for hosting the tea party yet again. I do have a great recipe for scones. Have been making the same recipe for over 40 years, with variations. The only trouble with it is, it just doesn't work with the flour sold in the US. My daughter has lived in the States for many years and she has declared the next time she is in Canada with a car she will take some of ours back with her. When my husband and I were "snowbirds" I always took my own flour with me, as did many Canadian women. That said, if anyone wants the recipe, I would be glad to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> I for one, would be grateful to have your recipe.
> Thank you for your generous offer.
> 
> Somewhere I read that Canadian Durham wheat has a protein or enzyme or something that is missing from grains in other parts of the world. Darn it, my brain simply refuses to cooperate today. I've written this down to do some research and will post when I find it out.
Click to expand...

The wheat grown in Canada has much more protein in it than wheat grown in other countries. Because it has more protein, it can hold more moisture and that makes for a nicer and more even loaf of bread and is great for baking.


----------



## Karena

Good news you are back and healthy. 
K


----------



## Chayjan

myfanwy said:


> No, I know you all have the perfect reason, and besides which we are all very new friends- it is mainly that my daughter yet again has missed, and my grand-daughter when I spoke to her this morning- Mummy was at work- did not know the significance of the day, and she is nine [groan]
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Myfanwy, here in North America we are still on the July 20 and so have not received notice in the Home page that your birthday is here. I just got on to the Tea Party and am reading posts. Happy birthday my friend and I do wish you the best day of your life!!! Do tell us what you like to do for your birthday and what kind of birthday "cake" do you like? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Happy Birthday from the UK


----------



## Chayjan

Thanks very much for the list,I have put it on my favorites so I can browse through it any time, again thanks Sam Jan


----------



## StellaK

Happy Saturday everyone. Happy Birthday to those who are having their special days. And for those dealing with illness and crisis, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Marianne818

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> Happy birthday to myfanwy and Jan.
> 
> Dreamweave, my heart goes out to you. When Mom was alive I had to make all decisions. My sister would not help. I know how daunting this can be. You only want the best for your Mom. I had my Mom moved to my house when I was told of her prognosis and took care of her till the day she died. It was hard in every way and am sure it contributed to problems with my back. I don't regret it for a minute. Just saying, you have to stay healthy in order to see to her needs. I pray your siblings will be supportive and assumbe some responsibility.
> 
> Marianne, I know you are also caring for your Mother and I pray you too will take care of yourself.
> 
> Carol so good to see you back. One day at a time. We are all here for you.
> 
> Dandylion..love the picture. You are a beautiful lady.
> 
> Sam, sorry you had to postpone trip. DH and I are finding we have to step back from a lot we use to love. Life goes on and there is always another window that opens.
> 
> I am having such a hard time getting up and about after this back surgery. I feel like such a woose. The surgery was June 25th and feel like I should be up and about more, but just can't. Stay up as long as I can then down for the count. Haven't felt like getting back to socks yet. Just picked up books the other day. Hate to sleep the days away. Dr keeps saying he did some major work on my back and this is normal, but I just feel I should be able to be up more.


Bulldog, take it easy, I know about back surgeries as Mom had 9 of them! Please don't overdo, as someone else has said if you injure again it will only take longer to heal! Keeping you in our prayers!!!


----------



## Marianne818

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave and all...
> I haven't been on KP for many weeks maybe months...lost track of the time as I am now home recooperating from surgery...God was good to pull me through and to continue to heal my old body....but boy I missed your teaparty and all of you so much...
> 
> I am now only here for a short time during the day.
> 
> I did manage to take some sock knitting with me to do at the hospital lol...sorry but I am a knitting/ crocheting addict!!!
> 
> With a 16 inch incision of staples on my abdomen and all bandaged...nurses were in aw of my knitting lol...I said just my addiction..
> 
> Hugs and God Bless you all,,
> 
> Camilla


Hey Camilla!!!!! So glad to see you back with us! that's a huge incision, please take care! Glad to know you were still able to knit/crochet :thumbup: :thumbup: makes the time go by so much easier at least for me it does. Keeping you in our prayers!!


----------



## Marianne818

Sorlenna said:


> NanGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Las Vegas, Nevada. No scones here as we are "trying" to loose some weight. I am down a little but need a lot.
> 
> Thanks for the remoulade recipe. Shrimp is a favorite of mine and a nice sauce is always welcome.
> 
> Best wishes to all.
> 
> 
> 
> And I missed this one, which I meant to comment on...if you can get out and walk, even for a short time, that really helps. At work, we've been doing this fitness challenge, which involves a lot of walking. I've only lost 5 lbs so far but 8" overall and I feel better. If you're in the heat (like many of us), early in the morning or later in the evening are good times to go; we have pedometers so we can record our steps, and some days I'm really surprised at how many I can get.
Click to expand...

I'd love to be able to walk for a length of time, my hip starts burning after about half a mile.. I manage to make it back home but then I have to have an ice pack to manage the pain. I do try to ride my bike at least a mile, of course where I live I end up going up a big hill either way, but at least I have the downhill to rest! :thumbup: I try to either ride or walk each day, will have to change my times though when school starts again, the school buses fly by on this road, speed limit is only 25, but they have to be doing at least 40! Too dangerous for me to be out either on foot or on the bike!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam I'm so sorry that you won't be making the Seattle trip. Do know you are welcome to visit in Athens,GA anytime. Hubby and I are now both retired and by mid August we will be empty nesters except for the dogs & cats. You are welcome here anytime and we'd love to show you around. I think you and my DH would hit it off and we always have lots of peanut butter.!



preston said:



> The weeks seem to fly by. Summer is definitely half over  school supplies are showing up in the stores. This will be the first year Heidi will be at home alone. Just two and a half days (Avery  kindergarten) but enough that she is already wondering what she is going to do. I told her to enjoy the quiet.
> 
> With the rain yesterday the weather is finally giving us a break temperature wise  low eighties today with a nice breeze. Gary and Bailee are getting ready to put a coating of tarlike paint on the barn roof  a slanting roof like a lean-to. Its a good day to do it  the breeze will help it not be so hot.
> 
> Ive been knitting a baby sweater using lions brand homespun. I love the feel of the yarn and it is turning out well but it has been a trial to work with. It will be a while before I use it again. Really difficult to frog I found out.
> 
> Thought I would start out with a different kind of salad.
> 
> Shrimp Remoulade
> 3 hard cooked eggs
> ½ tsp mustard
> 1 tsp anchovy paste
> 1 cup mayo
> 1/3 cup burgundy or other red wine
> ¼ tsp onion powder
> 2 (5oz) cans shrimp
> 1 cup diced celery
> 2 tbsp parsley
> Lettuce
> Paprika
> Mush yolks of eggs to paste with mustard and anchovy paste.
> Blend in mayo, wine and onion powder.
> Add shrimp, celery and parsley.
> Chill
> Serve son a bed of shredded greens. Sprinkle sieved hard cooked egg whites over top. Dust with paprika.
> 
> Note: you can leave out anchovy paste, celery and parsley and add about 2 tsp horseradish and Louisiana red hot sauce to taste.
> 
> And this is a recipe from Jeanne Jones of the Seattle Post Intelligencer  she likes to take the fat out of everything. Have a broccoli-corn casserole of hers I will share next week  two different ones  the second supposedly better for you. Anyhow  here tis;
> 
> Strawberry-orange cups
> 1 basket (two cups) strawberries
> 1 envelope unflavored gelatin
> 2 tbsp cool water
> ¼ cup boiling water
> ½ cup frozen orange juice concentrate  undiluted
> 1-1/2 cups low fat milk
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> ½ tbsp sugar (optional)
> 
> Wash strawberries and remove stems from all but six of them. Reserve these six berries for garnishing each cup before serving. Cut the remaining berries into thin slices and divide them equally in the bottoms of 6 custard cups.
> Soften the gelatin in the cool water for 5 minutes. Add the boiling water to the softened gelatin and stir until completely dissolved.
> 
> Combine the orange juice concentrate, milk, vanilla and sugar and mix well. Stir in the dissolved gelatin and pour the mixture over the sliced strawberries in the custard cups. Chill until set.
> Each serving contains approx 93 calories, 1g fat, 2mg cholesterol, 60 mg sodium, 9 gm carbohydrates, 15g protein, 1 g fiber.
> 
> Ive been wavering all summer  weighing the pros and cons  and after much deliberation have decided I am not going to Seattle this year - probably not ever again  although I have learned never to say never. It makes me very sad. It is as though I have come to another fork in the road which is how I view the aging process  pro/con, yes/no, etc. If the truth be known - and boy do I hate to admit this  I am afraid to go. This has been a hard summer for me  not sure if it has been the heat (which certainly hasnt helped) or what  I am tired. I really dont want to get there and have something happen. I am not anxious to travel eight hours without oxygen which I have always done  even though I get a wheelchair ride to my next flight. You are the first to know  I need to send a blanket email to friends  Ive put it off too long. It is said that when you close one door another opens. We will see.
> 
> In closing  I am looking for a new down baby sweater  the one I have  the third row is a k2tog, yo  repeat. You thread ribbon through the holes to draw up the neck. I would like one with the neck the correct size for a baby neck  does that make sense.
> 
> And on that note the tea party for 27 July 12 is open. Whose turn is it to bring the scones?


----------



## daralene

Myfanwy........It's your birthday here, so Happy Birthday!!!!

Hope you celebrated in style......at least lifted your glass up high in a toast as I will do to you tonight. Guess it is a belated toast. Now if we were ahead I would be alright, but we are always behind.

So glad to celebrate your Birthday with you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I would have been earlier but have been on the road with the grandchildren and then after finally getting home I went to bed. Thought I would have them all day today, but just 1/2 a day. I got on earlier trying to read the TP but had to go to sleep. It was still on the page when I woke up, so here I am.

Read where DH forgot. Awwwww.......then saw where it was DD. Must have made you sad. This used to happen to me too. In fact it still has. It's not that they don't love you but it is a flat day when they don't call. Sort of like a helium balloon day with no helium. Just know the important thing is you are loved by them, but if you feel ok about it let them know how much a call would mean to you because they mean so much. I never would have said anything but a friend taught me that I needed to let the kids know my day wasn't right without them calling. Well, I'm much milder. She got mad and told her family off and I'll bet they will not forget again. This was about 20 years ago and I never forgot it. LOL Not my style, but it did work so I use a "little" of it.

Hugs on your American Birthday.
Daralene


----------



## Marianne818

settleg said:


> Sam I'm so sorry that you won't be making the Seattle trip. Do know you are welcome to visit in Athens,GA anytime. Hubby and I are now both retired and by mid August we will be empty nesters except for the dogs & cats. You are welcome here anytime and we'd love to show you around.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weeks seem to fly by. Summer is definitely half over  school supplies are showing up in the stores. This will be the first year Heidi will be at home alone. Just two and a half days (Avery  kindergarten) but enough that she is already wondering what she is going to do. I told her to enjoy the quiet.
> 
> With the rain yesterday the weather is finally giving us a break temperature wise  low eighties today with a nice breeze. Gary and Bailee are getting ready to put a coating of tarlike paint on the barn roof  a slanting roof like a lean-to. Its a good day to do it  the breeze will help it not be so hot.
> 
> Ive been knitting a baby sweater using lions brand homespun. I love the feel of the yarn and it is turning out well but it has been a trial to work with. It will be a while before I use it again. Really difficult to frog I found out.
> 
> Thought I would start out with a different kind of salad.
> 
> Shrimp Remoulade
> 3 hard cooked eggs
> ½ tsp mustard
> 1 tsp anchovy paste
> 1 cup mayo
> 1/3 cup burgundy or other red wine
> ¼ tsp onion powder
> 2 (5oz) cans shrimp
> 1 cup diced celery
> 2 tbsp parsley
> Lettuce
> Paprika
> Mush yolks of eggs to paste with mustard and anchovy paste.
> Blend in mayo, wine and onion powder.
> Add shrimp, celery and parsley.
> Chill
> Serve son a bed of shredded greens. Sprinkle sieved hard cooked egg whites over top. Dust with paprika.
> 
> Note: you can leave out anchovy paste, celery and parsley and add about 2 tsp horseradish and Louisiana red hot sauce to taste.
> 
> And this is a recipe from Jeanne Jones of the Seattle Post Intelligencer  she likes to take the fat out of everything. Have a broccoli-corn casserole of hers I will share next week  two different ones  the second supposedly better for you. Anyhow  here tis;
> 
> Strawberry-orange cups
> 1 basket (two cups) strawberries
> 1 envelope unflavored gelatin
> 2 tbsp cool water
> ¼ cup boiling water
> ½ cup frozen orange juice concentrate  undiluted
> 1-1/2 cups low fat milk
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> ½ tbsp sugar (optional)
> 
> Wash strawberries and remove stems from all but six of them. Reserve these six berries for garnishing each cup before serving. Cut the remaining berries into thin slices and divide them equally in the bottoms of 6 custard cups.
> Soften the gelatin in the cool water for 5 minutes. Add the boiling water to the softened gelatin and stir until completely dissolved.
> 
> Combine the orange juice concentrate, milk, vanilla and sugar and mix well. Stir in the dissolved gelatin and pour the mixture over the sliced strawberries in the custard cups. Chill until set.
> Each serving contains approx 93 calories, 1g fat, 2mg cholesterol, 60 mg sodium, 9 gm carbohydrates, 15g protein, 1 g fiber.
> 
> Ive been wavering all summer  weighing the pros and cons  and after much deliberation have decided I am not going to Seattle this year - probably not ever again  although I have learned never to say never. It makes me very sad. It is as though I have come to another fork in the road which is how I view the aging process  pro/con, yes/no, etc. If the truth be known - and boy do I hate to admit this  I am afraid to go. This has been a hard summer for me  not sure if it has been the heat (which certainly hasnt helped) or what  I am tired. I really dont want to get there and have something happen. I am not anxious to travel eight hours without oxygen which I have always done  even though I get a wheelchair ride to my next flight. You are the first to know  I need to send a blanket email to friends  Ive put it off too long. It is said that when you close one door another opens. We will see.
> 
> In closing  I am looking for a new down baby sweater  the one I have  the third row is a k2tog, yo  repeat. You thread ribbon through the holes to draw up the neck. I would like one with the neck the correct size for a baby neck  does that make sense.
> 
> And on that note the tea party for 27 July 12 is open. Whose turn is it to bring the scones?
Click to expand...

And if ya come to GA we shall all get together and have a knitting party :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

You read my mind Marianne! In fact, I was planning on pming you about picking a day next week that you might want to possibly meet up somewhete in your area. I've got the pecans to bring!



Marianne818 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam I'm so sorry that you won't be making the Seattle trip. Do know you are welcome to visit in Athens,GA anytime. Hubby and I are now both retired and by mid August we will be empty nesters except for the dogs & cats. You are welcome here anytime and we'd love to show you around.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weeks seem to fly by. Summer is definitely half over  school supplies are showing up in the stores. This will be the first year Heidi will be at home alone. Just two and a half days (Avery  kindergarten) but enough that she is already wondering what she is going to do. I told her to enjoy the quiet.
> 
> With the rain yesterday the weather is finally giving us a break temperature wise  low eighties today with a nice breeze. Gary and Bailee are getting ready to put a coating of tarlike paint on the barn roof  a slanting roof like a lean-to. Its a good day to do it  the breeze will help it not be so hot.
> 
> Ive been knitting a baby sweater using lions brand homespun. I love the feel of the yarn and it is turning out well but it has been a trial to work with. It will be a while before I use it again. Really difficult to frog I found out.
> 
> Thought I would start out with a different kind of salad.
> 
> Shrimp Remoulade
> 3 hard cooked eggs
> ½ tsp mustard
> 1 tsp anchovy paste
> 1 cup mayo
> 1/3 cup burgundy or other red wine
> ¼ tsp onion powder
> 2 (5oz) cans shrimp
> 1 cup diced celery
> 2 tbsp parsley
> Lettuce
> Paprika
> Mush yolks of eggs to paste with mustard and anchovy paste.
> Blend in mayo, wine and onion powder.
> Add shrimp, celery and parsley.
> Chill
> Serve son a bed of shredded greens. Sprinkle sieved hard cooked egg whites over top. Dust with paprika.
> 
> Note: you can leave out anchovy paste, celery and parsley and add about 2 tsp horseradish and Louisiana red hot sauce to taste.
> 
> And this is a recipe from Jeanne Jones of the Seattle Post Intelligencer  she likes to take the fat out of everything. Have a broccoli-corn casserole of hers I will share next week  two different ones  the second supposedly better for you. Anyhow  here tis;
> 
> Strawberry-orange cups
> 1 basket (two cups) strawberries
> 1 envelope unflavored gelatin
> 2 tbsp cool water
> ¼ cup boiling water
> ½ cup frozen orange juice concentrate  undiluted
> 1-1/2 cups low fat milk
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> ½ tbsp sugar (optional)
> 
> Wash strawberries and remove stems from all but six of them. Reserve these six berries for garnishing each cup before serving. Cut the remaining berries into thin slices and divide them equally in the bottoms of 6 custard cups.
> Soften the gelatin in the cool water for 5 minutes. Add the boiling water to the softened gelatin and stir until completely dissolved.
> 
> Combine the orange juice concentrate, milk, vanilla and sugar and mix well. Stir in the dissolved gelatin and pour the mixture over the sliced strawberries in the custard cups. Chill until set.
> Each serving contains approx 93 calories, 1g fat, 2mg cholesterol, 60 mg sodium, 9 gm carbohydrates, 15g protein, 1 g fiber.
> 
> Ive been wavering all summer  weighing the pros and cons  and after much deliberation have decided I am not going to Seattle this year - probably not ever again  although I have learned never to say never. It makes me very sad. It is as though I have come to another fork in the road which is how I view the aging process  pro/con, yes/no, etc. If the truth be known - and boy do I hate to admit this  I am afraid to go. This has been a hard summer for me  not sure if it has been the heat (which certainly hasnt helped) or what  I am tired. I really dont want to get there and have something happen. I am not anxious to travel eight hours without oxygen which I have always done  even though I get a wheelchair ride to my next flight. You are the first to know  I need to send a blanket email to friends  Ive put it off too long. It is said that when you close one door another opens. We will see.
> 
> In closing  I am looking for a new down baby sweater  the one I have  the third row is a k2tog, yo  repeat. You thread ribbon through the holes to draw up the neck. I would like one with the neck the correct size for a baby neck  does that make sense.
> 
> And on that note the tea party for 27 July 12 is open. Whose turn is it to bring the scones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if ya come to GA we shall all get together and have a knitting party :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Carlyle

What kind of flour do your scones take? self rising? or different wheat flour?

I would like the recipe, please.


----------



## daralene

Took the GD to her camp at a historic museum where she learned about the Old Days. All of us got to go with her, well I had to drive her, but she was allowed 4 guests since it was her last day so her brothers, DH and I all went. There was a baby lamb named Lucky and he was black with a white tail. Since we are all knitters I will include a photo of this precious little lucky guy. A photo of Mary, who had the house in front of the barn where the course was. Mary's house has all the games from the old days in it where we spent much time trying to do them. Even after she showed us how we still couldn't do them. Finally, proudly...yet humbly, I was the first to succeed. Also, a woman spinning in a house that the grandchildren's great grandma (on DIL's side of the family) used to play in as a child. I did all the old clothes ones in sepia but the yarn that the spinner made is dyed such pretty colors I showed that in the original. GD had a costume from the old days and Mary told us they are the same clothes that she wore when she was a little girl and went to camp at the Museum. By the way, Mary made the shawl she was wearing. I will add a photo of her and her shawl. She had a knitting question so I gave her Knitting Paradise and hope she joins. She loved it so much that she became an employee when she graduated, but she remembered our GD's dress and gave her such a warm hug. It was a fabulous day followed by a day at the water park. Oh how I hated to get in a bathing suit and I would only be seen in one for my grandchildren. All pride had to go out the window for them.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Carlyle said:


> What kind of flour do your scones take? self rising? or different wheat flour?
> 
> I would like the recipe, please.


When adding the baking powder to the flour, you are creating your own "self-rising" flour. If you are using bought self-rising flour, you would need to add about half the baking powder called for just to make sure it rises properly. I have always used the ordinary flour bought off the store shelf. I have not had any problem with it. (I live in Canada).

Various scone-baking powder biscuit recipes have been posted through out the past pages, you would just have to quickly scroll through the pages.  Glad you could join us. Do you have a favorite recipe that you and your family like?


----------



## Sorlenna

Marianne818 said:


> I'd love to be able to walk for a length of time, my hip starts burning after about half a mile.. I manage to make it back home but then I have to have an ice pack to manage the pain. I do try to ride my bike at least a mile, of course where I live I end up going up a big hill either way, but at least I have the downhill to rest! :thumbup: I try to either ride or walk each day, will have to change my times though when school starts again, the school buses fly by on this road, speed limit is only 25, but they have to be doing at least 40! Too dangerous for me to be out either on foot or on the bike!


Marianne, the best thing I've gotten myself in a long time is a trainer for my bike--I couldn't see buying a stationary bike, since I already have a nice bicycle, so I got the trainer which holds up the back wheel (I don't want to ride on the street here, either--too scary). One of the great benefits is that I can stop whenever I want (which means whenever my knee starts to stiffen up) and I'm already home. :XD: Another good thing about it is that I can add tension as my legs get stronger if I want. I've really appreciated having it and it makes a real difference in that I'm getting a lot more exercise now. It might be worth looking into (I got mine off Amazon, and the brand is Bell).


----------



## Edith M

Daralene, what beautiful pictures. How special that your grands got to see how things used to be made. I bet you had a grand time with them. Nothing like fresh minds absorbing knowlege even if it is exhausting.


----------



## Sorlenna

Daralene, the museum looks awesome. I love seeing things like that--and funny, but I actually remember some of the things they have there from when I was a kid. My GGM cooked on a wood stove for many years and made the best biscuits ever with that stove.


----------



## daralene

Old and new. Just want to add a photo of a really special gazebo and a close-up of the patterns of the wood and some old and new photos, showing new with the old. The Blacksmith had learned his trade from his grandfather and the grandfather still comes in twice a month and does things the grandson is still learning to do. How nice that the grandson has an interest and there is this place to employ them. The woman at the top of the hill posed for her photo. When she came down the hill she went into the garden to pick some food. They make all the bread and cakes from wood ovens and it is almost unbearable. The spinner told me the hottest was where they make the cheese, which surprised me.
The new and old is DH in the doorway in modern clothes in the old-fashioned sepia photo. He would probably laugh and say he was the old in the photo. Hmmmm I have to go out and redo the photo of the Blacksmith.


----------



## Carlyle

Needleme, I use my bread machine also, but only to make the dough. I then put it into bread pans and bake in the oven, no digging out around the paddle. I like getting my hands on the dough even for a few minutes. The baking bread makes the house smell better than it does in the machine. Not lately though as it is suppose to get to 100 degrees today here in southern Ca.


----------



## flockie

Here is the recipe I use for scones:

Cranberry Drop Scones

butter 6 ounces (185 grams)
sugar 5 ounces (150 grams)
salt 0.25 ounces (8 grams)

egg yolks 1.33 ounces = 2 yolks (40 graqms)

pastry flour 1 pound 8 ounces (750 grams)
baking powder 1.25 ounces (38 grams)
milk 14 ounces (435 grams)

dried cranberries 4 ounces (125 grams)

Cream butter, sugar, salt. Add yolks. Add dry ingredients, alternating with milk. Add cranberries. 

Use 2 ounce scoop, drop mounds onto parchment lined baking sheets. Bake 425 (F) (218C) for 15 to 20 minutes. 

Note: I have used fresh cranberries, chopped dried apricots, dried cherries. Be creative.

Also, I included metic weights in parenthesis for those who use metric weights.

Enjoy!
Flockie


----------



## daralene

Edith M said:


> Daralene, what beautiful pictures. How special that your grands got to see how things used to be made. I bet you had a grand time with them. Nothing like fresh minds absorbing knowlege even if it is exhausting.


Edith, thank you. Yes, it was wonderful but I was also surprised at how much walking there was and although I am so much better than I used to be, I had to sit out the 2nd trip to the old one-room schoolhouse.

Do you know they use real wool to erase writing on the easels they had at their desks since paper was too expensive to write on. They used the soapstone, which lasted much longer than chalk. Another interesting tidbit for us knitters re: using wool for an eraser.


----------



## theyarnlady

preston said:


> The weeks seem to fly by. Summer is definitely half over  school supplies are showing up in the stores. This will be the first year Heidi will be at home alone. Just two and a half days (Avery  kindergarten) but enough that she is already wondering what she is going to do. I told her to enjoy the quiet.
> 
> With the rain yesterday the weather is finally giving us a break temperature wise  low eighties today with a nice breeze. Gary and Bailee are getting ready to put a coating of tarlike paint on the barn roof  a slanting roof like a lean-to. Its a good day to do it  the breeze will help it not be so hot.
> 
> Ive been knitting a baby sweater using lions brand homespun. I love the feel of the yarn and it is turning out well but it has been a trial to work with. It will be a while before I use it again. Really difficult to frog I found out.
> 
> Thought I would start out with a different kind of salad.
> 
> Shrimp Remoulade
> 3 hard cooked eggs
> ½ tsp mustard
> 1 tsp anchovy paste
> 1 cup mayo
> 1/3 cup burgundy or other red wine
> ¼ tsp onion powder
> 2 (5oz) cans shrimp
> 1 cup diced celery
> 2 tbsp parsley
> Lettuce
> Paprika
> Mush yolks of eggs to paste with mustard and anchovy paste.
> Blend in mayo, wine and onion powder.
> Add shrimp, celery and parsley.
> Chill
> Serve son a bed of shredded greens. Sprinkle sieved hard cooked egg whites over top. Dust with paprika.
> 
> Note: you can leave out anchovy paste, celery and parsley and add about 2 tsp horseradish and Louisiana red hot sauce to taste.
> 
> And this is a recipe from Jeanne Jones of the Seattle Post Intelligencer  she likes to take the fat out of everything. Have a broccoli-corn casserole of hers I will share next week  two different ones  the second supposedly better for you. Anyhow  here tis;
> 
> Strawberry-orange cups
> 1 basket (two cups) strawberries
> 1 envelope unflavored gelatin
> 2 tbsp cool water
> ¼ cup boiling water
> ½ cup frozen orange juice concentrate  undiluted
> 1-1/2 cups low fat milk
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> ½ tbsp sugar (optional)
> 
> Wash strawberries and remove stems from all but six of them. Reserve these six berries for garnishing each cup before serving. Cut the remaining berries into thin slices and divide them equally in the bottoms of 6 custard cups.
> Soften the gelatin in the cool water for 5 minutes. Add the boiling water to the softened gelatin and stir until completely dissolved.
> 
> Combine the orange juice concentrate, milk, vanilla and sugar and mix well. Stir in the dissolved gelatin and pour the mixture over the sliced strawberries in the custard cups. Chill until set.
> Each serving contains approx 93 calories, 1g fat, 2mg cholesterol, 60 mg sodium, 9 gm carbohydrates, 15g protein, 1 g fiber.
> 
> Ive been wavering all summer  weighing the pros and cons  and after much deliberation have decided I am not going to Seattle this year - probably not ever again  although I have learned never to say never. It makes me very sad. It is as though I have come to another fork in the road which is how I view the aging process  pro/con, yes/no, etc. If the truth be known - and boy do I hate to admit this  I am afraid to go. This has been a hard summer for me  not sure if it has been the heat (which certainly hasnt helped) or what  I am tired. I really dont want to get there and have something happen. I am not anxious to travel eight hours without oxygen which I have always done  even though I get a wheelchair ride to my next flight. You are the first to know  I need to send a blanket email to friends  Ive put it off too long. It is said that when you close one door another opens. We will see.
> 
> In closing  I am looking for a new down baby sweater  the one I have  the third row is a k2tog, yo  repeat. You thread ribbon through the holes to draw up the neck. I would like one with the neck the correct size for a baby neck  does that make sense.
> 
> And on that note the tea party for 27 July 12 is open. Whose turn is it to bring the scones?


Thank you for the recipes this week,and the welcome to all.
Oh Sam I am sorry about your trip. Guess there are no other words that will comfort you as you go on with life. It's just darn hard thats the bottom line.


----------



## Carlyle

5mmdpns said:


> Carlyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of flour do your scones take? self rising? or different wheat flour?
> 
> I would like the recipe, please.
> 
> 
> 
> When adding the baking powder to the flour, you are creating your own "self-rising" flour. If you are using bought self-rising flour, you would need to add about half the baking powder called for just to make sure it rises properly. I have always used the ordinary flour bought off the store shelf. I have not had any problem with it. (I live in Canada).
> 
> Various scone-baking powder biscuit recipes have been posted through out the past pages, you would just have to quickly scroll through the pages.  Glad you could join us. Do you have a favorite recipe that you and your family like?
Click to expand...

No favorite recipe, just try some when I come across them, like to add dried cranberries when I have them. It has been to hot lately to do any baking.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> Daralene, the museum looks awesome. I love seeing things like that--and funny, but I actually remember some of the things they have there from when I was a kid. My GGM cooked on a wood stove for many years and made the best biscuits ever with that stove.


Yes Sorlenna, Memories for me too. I remembered the one-room school house. Went to two of those. My aunt cooked all her food on a wood stove and baked, but it was also the furnace and the only warm room in the house. There was a shelf on the side of the stove and a twin bed beside it where we could sit and warm our feet in the cold weather. I remember the out houses too. That part isn't my best memory, but the stove, aaaah yes, the homemade bread and strawberry pies and the always full cookie jar with two collie dogs waiting to accompany me on my hikes and a lake across the road for swimming and the cold spring where the milk was kept. It really was fun stepping back in time. Had to laugh though as GD wanted to talk about how she didn't like this little girl always trying to hold her hand and squeezing it. Tried to tell her little girl must have liked her but she just squinted. I'm sure in the long run she will remember all the wonderful things about it. She loved the spinning and the one-room school.


----------



## theyarnlady

preston said:


> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam


Not to worry Sam, just the summer when all get outside to do what they can't all winter. I for one would not miss it,and am sure the others feel the same way. 
As you wrote about the little one going to school, feel the same way as your daughter. When my first headed off to school cried my eyes out. You would have thought he was leaving home for ever.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam I'm so sorry that you won't be making the Seattle trip. Do know you are welcome to visit in Athens,GA anytime. Hubby and I are now both retired and by mid August we will be empty nesters except for the dogs & cats. You are welcome here anytime and we'd love to show you around.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weeks seem to fly by. Summer is definitely half over  school supplies are showing up in the stores. This will be the first year Heidi will be at home alone. Just two and a half days (Avery  kindergarten) but enough that she is already wondering what she is going to do. I told her to enjoy the quiet.
> 
> With the rain yesterday the weather is finally giving us a break temperature wise  low eighties today with a nice breeze. Gary and Bailee are getting ready to put a coating of tarlike paint on the barn roof  a slanting roof like a lean-to. Its a good day to do it  the breeze will help it not be so hot.
> 
> Ive been knitting a baby sweater using lions brand homespun. I love the feel of the yarn and it is turning out well but it has been a trial to work with. It will be a while before I use it again. Really difficult to frog I found out.
> 
> Ive been wavering all summer  weighing the pros and cons  and after much deliberation have decided I am not going to Seattle this year - probably not ever again  although I have learned never to say never. It makes me very sad. It is as though I have come to another fork in the road which is how I view the aging process  pro/con, yes/no, etc. If the truth be known - and boy do I hate to admit this  I am afraid to go. This has been a hard summer for me  not sure if it has been the heat (which certainly hasnt helped) or what  I am tired. I really dont want to get there and have something happen. I am not anxious to travel eight hours without oxygen which I have always done  even though I get a wheelchair ride to my next flight. You are the first to know  I need to send a blanket email to friends  Ive put it off too long. It is said that when you close one door another opens. We will see.
> 
> In closing  I am looking for a new down baby sweater  the one I have  the third row is a k2tog, yo  repeat. You thread ribbon through the holes to draw up the neck. I would like one with the neck the correct size for a baby neck  does that make sense.
> 
> And on that note the tea party for 27 July 12 is open. Whose turn is it to bring the scones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if ya come to GA we shall all get together and have a knitting party :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

You have to PM me if this happens. I have an aunt and a cousin in Atlanta, so I could come down and see my aunt and then come to the knitting party. I'm getting in the knitting mood. Would just love a TP Knitting Party although I can't knit and talk at the same time. LOL Maybe I could do a stockinette stitch discloth :roll:


----------



## daralene

Sam, I got a pattern for a baby cocoon that called for Homespun and that is what has me turned off right now. I'm having trouble with it and didn't have this problem with other yarn. Thought it was just me and got discouraged. I'm using 13 cables and can't do more than about 10 rows before I just can't do more. Love the yarn and the feel of it. Pretty color, but wonder if it stretches while knitting and then when on the lower part of the cable tightens again. I'm not a tight knitter but I am having to force the all the stitches back onto the needle part. Bought DP 13 needles and will see if that makes a difference, but not thrilled about project now like I was.  :roll: 
Sure hope I can get going on this and finally finish it.
I don't have enough done to post a photo.


----------



## daralene

theyarnlady said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry Sam, just the summer when all get outside to do what they can't all winter. I for one would not miss it,and am sure the others feel the same way.
> As you wrote about the little one going to school, feel the same way as your daughter. When my first headed off to school cried my eyes out. You would have thought he was leaving home for ever.
Click to expand...

Not to worry, we are all outside, or were. I had the grandchildren for 2 1/2 days and 2 nights and believe me, they don't sleep much. Wasn't home much at all except to sleep. YES, we sure would miss it. I will be off a lot this month but perhaps have twice as much to contribute because of that, so look out Sam......it will get long fast.


----------



## daralene

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone I just received a message from Martin and thought I would pass on his message.
> 
> "Hello Sandy, it is good to hear from you even though you did not have a good report. I am so sorry you had a accident, how in the world did you manage to break your thumb? Then having to finish up injured, I can not imagine because you use a thumb more than anything else on your hand, you are on my prayer list, the rain was a blessing in disguise because you got some much needed sleep and rest. I pray for your speedy recovery. I know what you mean, no knitting is awful, I can but I just don't feel like it, I pick it up and get in a stitch or two but have to put it back down.
> I had to have 2 units of blood last Saturday, and it made me feel so much better, I understand the chemo destroys some of the red blood cells which are needed to carry the oxygen to the body, and my cancer is in the lungs. It made me feel so much better for a couple of days but then the chemo did what it is supposed to do and I feel bad again, but the end is in sight. I took my last scheduled chemo today 7/20, next week they will do a scan to see what has been accomplished and then meet with the 3 doctors and I pray for a miracle from God that even the Doctors will be amazed because it is gone.
> Please update the tea party and give them all my love and best and blessings for them all, and thank them for the prayers and give it 1 more round of good prayers and I will let you know how the test turns out.
> Sandy, thank you so much for caring and I hope that one day our families can meet and say thank you in a tangible way.
> Blessings,
> Martin "
> 
> I have 3 pages to get caught up on so will go for now.


__________________________
Sandy........thank you so much for updating us on Martin. I have not forgotten him as the first TP I read was the one where everyone was telling him to go to the doctor. For so long I wondered how he was, as did all the others.

We won't forget him either and really appreciate the updates. Prayers for a good report.

Hope your thumb isn't as painful as I am imagining it is.
 It seems to take forever to stop hurting, so I hope you are the exception to the rule :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Another Ole/New photo with the campers at the museum in their old costumes and you can see one of the mothers off to the left in today's clothes. All the old-fashioned clothes are handmade by the workers there and Mary, who is in one of the earlier photos, who may join KP, was actually hand sewing a dress in her photo.
Modern photo and old-fashioned style too.


----------



## Dori Sage

daralene said:


> Another Ole/New photo with the campers at the museum in their old costumes and you can see one of the mothers off to the left in today's clothes. All the old-fashioned clothes are handmade by the workers there and Mary, who is in one of the earlier photos, who may join KP, was actually hand sewing a dress in her photo.


Love the Crocs.


----------



## daralene

Dori Sage said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Ole/New photo with the campers at the museum in their old costumes and you can see one of the mothers off to the left in today's clothes. All the old-fashioned clothes are handmade by the workers there and Mary, who is in one of the earlier photos, who may join KP, was actually hand sewing a dress in her photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Crocs.
Click to expand...

Yup!!! :lol: Must be our version of Dutch clogs. Wish I had noticed them while there. Almost look felted, but probably rubber or plastic.


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> I remember the out houses too.


You had to go and remind me of the outhouse! LOL Especially in winter, it was not my friend! Ours was behind the hen house.

I really liked seeing the dresses--I made some for my girls when they were younger (their dad liked to go to the Civil War rendezvous events).



theyarnlady said:


> As you wrote about the little one going to school, feel the same way as your daughter. When my first headed off to school cried my eyes out. You would have thought he was leaving home for ever.


I was fine with my first one's going off to school--she was ready and I still had three with me, but when the last one started? Yeah, I thought they'd never get home!


----------



## brenda m

Enjoyed the pictures and remembering the out house-that wasn't enjoyable. We have an 1850 living history farm near here but no camping groups; I enjoyed their work too.
Re: the wheat flour. There is probably a difference in the kind of seed used, the climate, but the main difference is the soil. Think the vidalia onions and grapes used for wine.


----------



## margewhaples

Hello all: You must not worry about me if I am off for a day or two as the length of the tp has increased considerably and so takes me longer to read through and I have only so long that I can tolerate sitting in one place. Often, I have nothing of interest to post either now that HOBO has deserted me. I would encourage all to create a happy image for each day, be it the sunrise, the sunset, and experience or a relationship. It is necessary to know that each day is a blessing and recounting current or past ones creates positive images for the current day. I always picture a rainbow as a relaxation tape that I once used symbolized each color with an attribute. Red=Boldness, Green+ tranquility, Yellow= happiness, orange=
I've forgotten , It ipossibly courage, Blue=peace, Purple=passion. All qualities to be appreciated in a day. The tape was called the Healing Rainbow and I've found it very helpful if ever for anxiety, depression or that flat feeling when you are exhaused from life's challenges. The music was also very uplifting. I have replaced that CD twice after playing it so much. I originally used it for a sleep enhancer. The music was by Max Highsteen.It produced by Serenity House which was located in Covina, California. It really is a use for tape for inducing release from anxiety and negativity. It is portrayed as a trip through the healing waterful and proceeds into the sky. They have several other of similar CDs .
Joe please check in with us as we worry when you don't check in. If you are not well we understand a long message is not required.
Dreamweaver: I also took care of my father, mother and a friends mother as they neared their last days. In view of your own continued health problems, you must realize that you need your own energy for healing yourself. This task is very consuming, draining, and as much as you want to be the once who cares for her others need to pitch in also and if you decide to put her in assisted living, you and she may find that making new friends within her own generation will be stimulating for her and as someone state may make your own efforts quality ones rather than taxing ones as others will take care of her basic needs and you can just enjoy her and she you. This can be very liberating for both of you. My prayers are that you find a situation which allows you a feeling of satisfaction and peace, while minimizing strain and the knowledge that you are making the best of the situation, As someone suggested. Visit these facilities and check back at unexpected times, so that you can get a picture of the level and quality of care. Your brothers also should help you. People in these situation who have frequent visitors get a better measure of care. That's not right, but it is true. Prepare a memory scrap book for her to share with her new friends. I hope that these suggestions make the decision easier for you and yur family. 
Marianne; I too give you Kudos for the care you have been able to extend to your mother and glad that she realizes that it may be necessare for a different level of care at some point. Bless you for your effort, but don't feel guilty if it becomes overwhelming. 24 hour care is provided in hospitals with the energies of several people to obtain the requirments. 
Carol: So glad for a word from you and to know that you have found a loving situation in this period of adjustment.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818 said:


> Carol.. Love the pictures.. the GS is so cute!!! Wish I could still climb trees, loved being at the top and looking out! Your new home looks warm and inviting.. so glad you have the love of family close by at this time especially :thumbup:


 :lol: My GS brings such Joy to my life; he is the one that was Fred's "Little Buddy". He took so much time getting Fred to engage with fun games and fun times with him. He loved Fred very much and misses him as well. He said the other day-he liked to come to our house because Fred was so much fun. I was able to get my tires changed out and waxed my car this afternoon;Then I spent an hour in the neighbors pool exercising.Now that things are quiet-I remember the times on Saturday evening Fred and I always watched "Wheel of Fortunate" together.


----------



## carol's gifts

preston said:


> carol - it is so good to hear from you - we missed you.
> 
> the mourning period is necessary and i know it is hard - all of us at the tea party are lifting you up with prayers and well wishes - positive healing energy. we share your pain.
> 
> so glad you have family and friends to help you through this period. it sounds as though you are keeping busy which is good. please visit us as often as you can - we love having you sit a spell and share a cup of tea.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam---Well i am finally able to get back to TP. Can not tell you all how much I have missed shaing life with you. Love the receipe for the Strawberry-Orange cups. Life has been extremely difficult dealing with Fred's passing. Yes, he is in Heaven and healthy!! I miss him in every thing I do and see. We had a genuine, loving love for each other. I know life goes on, but the mourning process is necessary and hard. Thank you all for you prayers, and concern. Please be patience with me as I work thru this unwanted adjustment period. We just thought Fred would go in and come home the same day. His heart was just too weak.
> 
> now for what has been happening this summer. As most of you have been experiencing the heat has been unreal. I finally got the condo cleared out and moved in with Fred's son and dau-in-law. They were so gracious to invite me to live with them for as long as I like. Fun loving and very active with friends and family, so it helps me to adjust. Also summer months at Lockwood Park is exciting and grandchildren, and my son;s family as well as myself all volunteer with the activities of Pony Camps, Trail Rides, Bitrthday Parties at the Park, etc. I usually only have Tuesday's and Thursday's free to be filled in with dental appts., dr. appts. or just plain do nothing.
> 
> Sorry this has turned into a book, but tried to fill my TP freinds in. Sam, I fully understand your not going on your trip-I had made the same decision about Fred and I going to Colorado Springs the first week of June. Turned out it was the right decision as he passed 6/6/12. Wish you were up to travel, but maybe next spring?? Best of health to you and thanks for the TP. All my love to my TP family. Carol
Click to expand...

 :wink: Thanks Sam! Was able to get my tires today, so I'll be ready for winter weather. Then I came home and put the second coat of wax on my car. Went to neighbors and exercised in their pool. Now just relaxing after I got back, Feel like I could go sound asleep and its only 5:50pm. Have been up since 2:00 this am due to a wrong number.


----------



## oddball

So sorry your health is not good enough for you to travel.Emphasemia is a rotten illness I know, my dad had it. Definitely the heat doesn't help does it. Loving all the recipes and hints. Hopefully will start to put some on myself one day. My love and prayers for your continuing health Sam and thanks again.
Lin x


----------



## Sorlenna

margewhaples said:


> Hello all: You must not worry about me if I am off for a day or two as the length of the tp has increased considerably and so takes me longer to read through and I have only so long that I can tolerate sitting in one place. Often, I have nothing of interest to post either now that HOBO has deserted me.


Marge, I had so hoped Hobo would return...the little stinker didn't realize what a friend he had in you! One thing I have thought about but haven't mentioned before is the idea of fostering; if that's something your area has, you can have the dog on a foster parent type basis--I know in some areas, the shelter provides the necessary medical care and often will help with food if expenses are an issue. I have known several people who have done this and found a good pet for themselves through fostering. Just a thought...I know there's "someone" out there who would benefit from your care and you have a lot of love to give.


----------



## DollieD

Hello fellow knitters:
I am sending you two recipes to try.
They are the same, only made a smidge different

KENTUCKY DERBY PIE oven 375*

2 well beaten eggs
1/4 C. butter 1/2 c. chocolate chips
1 c. sugar 1/2 c. chopped black walnuts
3/4 c. light corn syrup 1- 9" unbaked 
1/4 tsp. salt pie shell
2 T. KY straight bourbon whiskey 

Cream butter, add sugar, add beaten eggs, syrup, salt, whiskey, chips and nuts. Pour into crust. Bake @ 375* for about 40 minutes. Serve warm with vanilla ice cream or whipped cream.

This is very good, and really easy to make.

KENTUCKY DERBY PIE Oven 350*

2 eggs well beaten
1 c. sugar
1/2 c. flour
1/2 c. melted butter
1 c. chocolate chips
1 c. pecans
1 tsp. pure vanilla extract
1 9" unbaked pie shell

Mix eggs, sugar, flour, butter (let heat leave butter so it doesn't melt the chips) chips, nuts, and vanilla. Bake in the shell for 40 minutes. Serve warm with a dab of cream.

This is the recipe I make the most. I double the recipe for two pies, or there isn't enough around here!
Please let me know if you make this recipe. 
We love it!


----------



## preston

we are so glad you decided to join us west coast kitty - we love new members so be sure to come often and have a cup of tea with us.

sam



west coast kitty said:


> Hello everyone. We've had some rain showers off and on since Thurs. night and it freshened everything up so nicely. Might get a few more today but then the forecast call for a heatwave in the 30C range. I know many of you have experienced much higher temps but this is hot for us on the coast, especially with high humidity.
> 
> TP is such an amazing community for prayers and support for each other and I'd like to add mine to the mix. I'm grateful for having discovered you.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## preston

welcome nan - come have a cuppa with us - it seems if you take the weight off slowly it stays off easier. we are cheering you on to your weight loss goal.

sam



NanGreen said:


> Good morning from Las Vegas, Nevada. No scones here as we are "trying" to loose some weight. I am down a little but need a lot.
> 
> Thanks for the remoulade recipe. Shrimp is a favorite of mine and a nice sauce is always welcome.
> 
> Best wishes to all.


----------



## preston

come sit and have a cuppa sassafras123 - the more voices the better the conversation.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam--I'm so sorry that you feel you must halt the planned trip to Seattle. I know that TPers there were looking forward to visiting with you.
> 
> I'll try to remember to sign off with some way to help you tell all of us ''JOYs'' apart. That is something unusual for me to encounter so many named Joy in such a small group as this. For years and many States, I was the only Joy that I knew of.
> 
> Here's that list for shortening to oil conversions for recipes:
> 
> solid ----------- oil
> 
> Welcome Joy, I am Joy also. Thinking of how I can sign off not to vogues others. Perhaps desert joy? As I live on the Mojave Desert. I believe there are three of us on KP.
> Desert Joy
> 
> 1 tsp to 3/4 tsp
> 1TBSP to 2 1/4 tsp
> 1/4 cup to 3 TBSP
> 1/3 cup to 1/4 cup
> 1/2 cup to 1/4 cup + 2TBSP
> 3/4 cup to 1//2 cup
> 1 cup to 3/4 cup
> 
> Hope this helps out. I have 2 pie crust recipes that I use oil in instead of shortening that work rather well. They are both very flakey. I use the type of olive oil that is not the priciest nor is it strongly flavored like the extra virgin oil. Joy in Ohio
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Welcome Joy, I am Joy also. Thinking of how I can sign off not to vogues others. Perhaps desert joy? As I live on the Mojave Desert. I believe there are three of us on KP. 
Desert Joy

Welcome Desert Joy. So glad to meet you and have you join the Tea Party. This is a very friendly and caring and chatty group of crafters. Hope you enjoy the conversations. There may be several more than 3 of us here, but as Sam says, ''The more voices the merrier the conversations.''


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dang..... I wrote a small book with messages to so many of you. Hit the send button just as we lost the internet!!!!! Now I have to leave to babysit.... Maybe I can rewrite tomorrow.

Quick  HAPPY BIRTHDAY Myfanwy and JanL.

*Ceili and Bulldog* Patience, Patience. My rule.... stop doing whatever you are doing 15 minutes before you need to.... always stay ahead of pain instead of having to catch up to it with pills. Good grief, Bulldog.... you've hada very invasivce procedure. When I got home from lobectomy, I couldn't even get out of the recliner by myself or turn over in bed.... Do a little walking around the DR table.... a couple times a day. You will get stronger.... If you push it, you will give yourself a setback..... All things in time......


----------



## preston

welcome to the tea party knitwitch51 - we just made a fresh pot - sit a spell and tell us about your day.

sam



Knitwitch51 said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for hosting the tea party yet again. I do have a great recipe for scones. Have been making the same recipe for over 40 years, with variations. The only trouble with it is, it just doesn't work with the flour sold in the US. My daughter has lived in the States for many years and she has declared the next time she is in Canada with a car she will take some of ours back with her. When my husband and I were "snowbirds" I always took my own flour with me, as did many Canadian women. That said, if anyone wants the recipe, I would be glad to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> I for one, would be grateful to have your recipe.
> Thank you for your generous offer.
> 
> Somewhere I read that Canadian Durham wheat has a protein or enzyme or something that is missing from grains in other parts of the world. Darn it, my brain simply refuses to cooperate today. I've written this down to do some research and will post when I find it out.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

thanks joy - i would use olive oil i think - it is a definite try.

sam



jheiens said:


> Good morning,everyone!!
> Breakfast is over and Sturday chores are mostly finished here around the house.
> 
> Sam, here is the pie crust recipe made with oil that we were talking about earlier.
> 
> Pastry made with oil
> 
> For a 2-crust pie--8'' or 9''
> 
> 2 c. sifted flour
> 1 tsp salt
> 1/2 cup salad or olive oil (light flavored)
> 3 TBSP cold water
> 
> Mix flour and salt together well. Add oil, mix well with fork. Sprinkle cold water over mixture and mix well.
> 
> With hands, press mixture into a smooth ball. (If too dry, add 1 to 2 TBSP more oil, a little at a time and then shape ball.) Divide ball in half and flatten both parts slightly. Chill 10 to 20 minutes. Makes one 8'' or 9'' two-crust pie or two 8'' or 9'' pie shells.
> 
> Bottom crust: Wipe counter top or board with damp cloth so waxed paper will not slip. Roll out 1 dough ball to a circle between two 12'' square sheets of waxed paper to the edge of the paper. Peel off top sheet and gently invert pastry over pie plate; peel off paper gently also. (The pastry is tender. If it tears, press edges together or lightly press a patch over it.)
> 
> Fit pastry carefully into pie pan being careful not to stretch. Trim evenly with edge of pan.
> 
> Top crust: Roll out remaining dough ball between two sheets of waxed paper as per bottom crust. Peel off top paper. Add filling to pastry-lined pan. Arrange rolled pastry over filled pie and peel off paper, again gently. Cut steam vents. Trim crust 1/2'' beyond edge. Flute edge and bake as pie recipe directs.
> 
> For 1 crust pie:
> 
> 1 1/3 cups sifted flour
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1/3/cup salad or olive oil
> 2 TBSP cold water
> 
> Combine ingredients as directed for Pastry for 2-Crust Pie with oil. Make smooth ball and flatten slightly. Chill. If too dry add 1 to 2 TBSP more oil a little at a time. Makes one 8'' or 9'' pie shell.
> 
> Now for a 10'', double-crust pie: Simply double every ingredient in the 1-crust recipe above, EXCEPT, the salt. Follow rest of directions for 2-crust pie. I often add some sweet spice such as cinnamon or nutmeg to the crust also.
> 
> If you have any scraps left over, gather them up, roll out as for pie, and spread lightly with butter or margarine, sprinkly with sugar and cinnamon. Roll up firmly, slice in 1'' pieces, and bake for about 10 to 12 minutes. My kids and the grands like them as snacks.


----------



## preston

just take it easy bulldog - it gives you more time to sit with us and have a cup of tea - if you need to get up and move around you can make the next pot.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> Happy birthday to myfanwy and Jan.
> 
> Dreamweave, my heart goes out to you. When Mom was alive I had to make all decisions. My sister would not help. I know how daunting this can be. You only want the best for your Mom. I had my Mom moved to my house when I was told of her prognosis and took care of her till the day she died. It was hard in every way and am sure it contributed to problems with my back. I don't regret it for a minute. Just saying, you have to stay healthy in order to see to her needs. I pray your siblings will be supportive and assumbe some responsibility.
> 
> Marianne, I know you are also caring for your Mother and I pray you too will take care of yourself.
> 
> Carol so good to see you back. One day at a time. We are all here for you.
> 
> Dandylion..love the picture. You are a beautiful lady.
> 
> Sam, sorry you had to postpone trip. DH and I are finding we have to step back from a lot we use to love. Life goes on and there is always another window that opens.
> 
> I am having such a hard time getting up and about after this back surgery. I feel like such a woose. The surgery was June 25th and feel like I should be up and about more, but just can't. Stay up as long as I can then down for the count. Haven't felt like getting back to socks yet. Just picked up books the other day. Hate to sleep the days away. Dr keeps saying he did some major work on my back and this is normal, but I just feel I should be able to be up more.


----------



## preston

camilla - welcome back - it has been a long time since we have heard from you. you can always come here and take it easy and have a cuppa with the rest of us. hope your recovery continues to progress by leaps and bounds.

sam



CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave and all...
> I haven't been on KP for many weeks maybe months...lost track of the time as I am now home recooperating from surgery...God was good to pull me through and to continue to heal my old body....but boy I missed your teaparty and all of you so much...
> 
> I am now only here for a short time during the day.
> 
> I did manage to take some sock knitting with me to do at the hospital lol...sorry but I am a knitting/ crocheting addict!!!
> 
> With a 16 inch incision of staples on my abdomen and all bandaged...nurses were in aw of my knitting lol...I said just my addiction..
> 
> Hugs and God Bless you all,,
> 
> Camilla


----------



## 5mmdpns

DollieD said:


> Hello fellow knitters:
> I am sending you two recipes to try.
> They are the same, only made a smidge different
> 
> KENTUCKY DERBY PIE oven 375*
> 
> 2 well beaten eggs
> 1/4 C. butter 1/2 c. chocolate chips
> 1 c. sugar 1/2 c. chopped black walnuts
> 3/4 c. light corn syrup 1- 9" unbaked
> 1/4 tsp. salt pie shell
> 2 T. KY straight bourbon whiskey
> 
> Cream butter, add sugar, add beaten eggs, syrup, salt, whiskey, chips and nuts. Pour into crust. Bake @ 375* for about 40 minutes. Serve warm with vanilla ice cream or whipped cream.
> 
> This is very good, and really easy to make.
> 
> KENTUCKY DERBY PIE Oven 350*
> 
> 2 eggs well beaten
> 1 c. sugar
> 1/2 c. flour
> 1/2 c. melted butter
> 1 c. chocolate chips
> 1 c. pecans
> 1 tsp. pure vanilla extract
> 1 9" unbaked pie shell
> 
> Mix eggs, sugar, flour, butter (let heat leave butter so it doesn't melt the chips) chips, nuts, and vanilla. Bake in the shell for 40 minutes. Serve warm with a dab of cream.
> 
> This is the recipe I make the most. I double the recipe for two pies, or there isn't enough around here!
> Please let me know if you make this recipe.
> We love it!


Just a quick question, for those of us who have fatal nut allergies, would raisins be a good substitute for the nuts? I am definitely interested in the second pie!!!


----------



## preston

pammie -- here is a recipe from martha stewart that only requires boiling water. sam

Pasta Shells with NoCook
Tomato Sauce

I know we're not the only ones feeling the heat on the East Coast. Cooking over a hot stove is the last thing I want to do after schlepping home in scorching temps. Luckily, it doesn't take much stove time to make today's recipe -- just enough to boil some pasta -- and your knife does the rest.

To make this dish, you'll need 2 pints cherry tomatoes, 2 bell peppers (use red, orange, or yellow -- or a combination, why not?),
1 clove garlic, 4 tablespoons olive oil,
2 tablespoons red-wine vinegar, and, of course, a little salt and pepper. Just chop, toss, and let sit -- voila, instant sauce! I like to use pasta shells for this recipe -- they collect all the ingredients for that perfect bite -- and I finish it with some fresh basil leaves and
1/2 cup fresh ricotta.



pammie1234 said:


> Happy Saturday! Or Sunday! Already pretty hot here. I didn't get up until 10:30, but the dogs had woken me up several times, so I don't feel rested. Now I have to decide what I'm going to eat. I think I just don't want to cook! I hope everyone has a good day today!


----------



## preston

ceili - sending you mounsd of healing energy - remember - you can always come and visit and use your other arm to lift the cup of tea.

sam



Ceili said:


> hi, everybody! i'm in total sympathy with Bulldog's "Woose" feeling. I feel okay, but useless. the new cast allows me to type a little bit, but not quite work-worthy. I'm going back to work for 3 days next week, we'll see how it goes. GS coming over this afternoon to help me with housework and grocery shopping - things i haven't been able to do. obviously can't work the "shift" key very well.
> 
> myfanwy - happy birthday! i know what you mean about missed birthdays. mine is the day after Christmas, and my family still manages to miss it. This year, though, i had all my kp friends to remember!
> 
> Everyone who needs some healing energy (physical or emotional), please know that i'm sending it out to you all!


----------



## preston

karena - rasberry tart - that sounds good - we would all like the recipe if you ever find it. now you come back real soon and share a cuppa with us - we like lots of people in the conversation.

sam



Karena said:


> Sam, I am not traveling either. Not for health reasons, but security. I am no longer excited to board a plane. Train?
> We don't have much of a cost or time savings option here in So. Calif. I have a good excuse though, my cat has diabetes, two injections a day, so I don't travel. Not to mention a dog sitter.
> Yesterday I got an email showing a pattern using HOMESPUN's new THICK and QUICK, one skein. (L20058B) There is a nice picture of a bulky claret-color scarf. The price, on line, was $8.99. Going to take my 40-50% off coupon and start making a Christmas item.
> Thanks for the reciepes. Dessert reminded me of a rasberry tart served in a very exclusive and expensive restaurant in Los Angeles, Ma Masion. I have it in a book, somewhere. Masion was so exclusive yerars ago (when I was invited to dine) that their phone number was unlisted. Too silly.
> Be well.
> Karen


----------



## dandylion

Gosh, Thank you to everyone who has so kindly complimented my new Avatar. It's overwhelming how sweet and kind it was of all of you. 

Rather than try to single in on all of the wonderful pictures that were posted, I will just say that you are all incredibly artistic and your pictures always evoke tender feelings in me. 

We will never have to go to another site for our homemade cleaning and beauty concoctions. Thanks Sam. 

I'm looking forward to knitting a baby's washcloth in the next few days. It has an owl theme, which the baby's mommy has adopted for her soon to be born baby girl. Maybe I can do a few and make some bibs with the same insert. It will be fun to try. 

Talk to everyone soon, and thanks again. You have really made my weekend with your compliments. Sue


----------



## preston

jacki - we will put on a fresh pot when you join us tomorrow - will look forward to your addition to the conversation.

sam



Jacki said:


> Finally made it to the tea party! I haven't read all of last week...so obviously I'm missing a lot of good food! I haven't read all of this one yet, but just had to stop and say HI!!
> 
> Sam....sorry about Seattle. I'm sure it was a good decision none the less. We'll all come see you!
> 
> Myfanwy.....Happy Birthday!!!!!! It was about the only thing I remembered! Your nearest and dearest forgetting just plain ole sucks. I never forget those I love, especially on birthdays. When they reach our age and someone forgets them, they will understand and be sad they had been forgetful themselves. I hope your day gets much, much better!!!! When Fale gets home and it is your birthday next year you can put a label on your forehead that says "Birthday Girl." Then every time he sees it he will wish you a happy birthday.
> 
> Sorry to hear the stories of extended care for Moms. I was so very fortunate when my Mom came down with dementia/Alzheimer's that I knew of the kindest people in the world to assist with her care. I've worked in the medical/hospital world all my life, and have had the good fortune of knowing very special people. I never had to worry , not one day, that Mom wasn't getting the most loving care. These people were fabulous....a family owned private home that took in people like my Mom for what they could afford. The rest was the great charity from their hearts. If I could clone them, I'd put them in every city...everywhere!
> 
> Anyway...just in case I don't get back here until tomorrow, I wish everyone better health; continued good health; peace with loved ones; cooler/warmer weather for everyone.


----------



## preston

chayjan - welcome to the tea party - so glad you could join us -do come often - we love lots of people - makes for interesing convrsation.

sam



Chayjan said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I know you all have the perfect reason, and besides which we are all very new friends- it is mainly that my daughter yet again has missed, and my grand-daughter when I spoke to her this morning- Mummy was at work- did not know the significance of the day, and she is nine [groan]
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Myfanwy, here in North America we are still on the July 20 and so have not received notice in the Home page that your birthday is here. I just got on to the Tea Party and am reading posts. Happy birthday my friend and I do wish you the best day of your life!!! Do tell us what you like to do for your birthday and what kind of birthday "cake" do you like? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Birthday from the UK
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

thanks settleg - that would be a great trip - will need to give that some thought.

isn't being retired fun.

sam



settleg said:


> Sam I'm so sorry that you won't be making the Seattle trip. Do know you are welcome to visit in Athens,GA anytime. Hubby and I are now both retired and by mid August we will be empty nesters except for the dogs & cats. You are welcome here anytime and we'd love to show you around. I think you and my DH would hit it off and we always have lots of peanut butter.!
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weeks seem to fly by. Summer is definitely half over  school supplies are showing up in the stores. This will be the first year Heidi will be at home alone. Just two and a half days (Avery  kindergarten) but enough that she is already wondering what she is going to do. I told her to enjoy the quiet.
> 
> With the rain yesterday the weather is finally giving us a break temperature wise  low eighties today with a nice breeze. Gary and Bailee are getting ready to put a coating of tarlike paint on the barn roof  a slanting roof like a lean-to. Its a good day to do it  the breeze will help it not be so hot.
> 
> Ive been knitting a baby sweater using lions brand homespun. I love the feel of the yarn and it is turning out well but it has been a trial to work with. It will be a while before I use it again. Really difficult to frog I found out.
> 
> Thought I would start out with a different kind of salad.
> 
> Shrimp Remoulade
> 3 hard cooked eggs
> ½ tsp mustard
> 1 tsp anchovy paste
> 1 cup mayo
> 1/3 cup burgundy or other red wine
> ¼ tsp onion powder
> 2 (5oz) cans shrimp
> 1 cup diced celery
> 2 tbsp parsley
> Lettuce
> Paprika
> Mush yolks of eggs to paste with mustard and anchovy paste.
> Blend in mayo, wine and onion powder.
> Add shrimp, celery and parsley.
> Chill
> Serve son a bed of shredded greens. Sprinkle sieved hard cooked egg whites over top. Dust with paprika.
> 
> Note: you can leave out anchovy paste, celery and parsley and add about 2 tsp horseradish and Louisiana red hot sauce to taste.
> 
> And this is a recipe from Jeanne Jones of the Seattle Post Intelligencer  she likes to take the fat out of everything. Have a broccoli-corn casserole of hers I will share next week  two different ones  the second supposedly better for you. Anyhow  here tis;
> 
> Strawberry-orange cups
> 1 basket (two cups) strawberries
> 1 envelope unflavored gelatin
> 2 tbsp cool water
> ¼ cup boiling water
> ½ cup frozen orange juice concentrate  undiluted
> 1-1/2 cups low fat milk
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> ½ tbsp sugar (optional)
> 
> Wash strawberries and remove stems from all but six of them. Reserve these six berries for garnishing each cup before serving. Cut the remaining berries into thin slices and divide them equally in the bottoms of 6 custard cups.
> Soften the gelatin in the cool water for 5 minutes. Add the boiling water to the softened gelatin and stir until completely dissolved.
> 
> Combine the orange juice concentrate, milk, vanilla and sugar and mix well. Stir in the dissolved gelatin and pour the mixture over the sliced strawberries in the custard cups. Chill until set.
> Each serving contains approx 93 calories, 1g fat, 2mg cholesterol, 60 mg sodium, 9 gm carbohydrates, 15g protein, 1 g fiber.
> 
> Ive been wavering all summer  weighing the pros and cons  and after much deliberation have decided I am not going to Seattle this year - probably not ever again  although I have learned never to say never. It makes me very sad. It is as though I have come to another fork in the road which is how I view the aging process  pro/con, yes/no, etc. If the truth be known - and boy do I hate to admit this  I am afraid to go. This has been a hard summer for me  not sure if it has been the heat (which certainly hasnt helped) or what  I am tired. I really dont want to get there and have something happen. I am not anxious to travel eight hours without oxygen which I have always done  even though I get a wheelchair ride to my next flight. You are the first to know  I need to send a blanket email to friends  Ive put it off too long. It is said that when you close one door another opens. We will see.
> 
> In closing  I am looking for a new down baby sweater  the one I have  the third row is a k2tog, yo  repeat. You thread ribbon through the holes to draw up the neck. I would like one with the neck the correct size for a baby neck  does that make sense.
> 
> And on that note the tea party for 27 July 12 is open. Whose turn is it to bring the scones?
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Sam--

Reading your welcoming responses makes me feel as if we are sitting next to one another as you welcome a newcomer to the table we are all sitting around. You have a skill for making the newbies feel as if they have just contributed to the whole atmosphere of the party--which of course you have done!! 
Thank you for accepting the role of host for the party.

Hope the visit with your daughter was quite enjoyable.

Joy in Ohio


----------



## DorisT

I love your recipes, Sam. Will have to try that shrimp remoulade - sounds so fancy!!

I found some great looking peaches at the farmers' market yesterday - $1 each. I want to try your peach recipe from last week. At that price, I can't let them go to waste. 

We've had a dreary, rainy day with temps only in the 80's, but I'll take it. Better for the garden than temps near 100F.

We rented The Big Miracle last night. Was so surprised when I saw that it was filmed in Barrow, Alaska. We flew up there once for a weekend in mid-summer and stayed at the hotel (the only one in town) that had the Mexican restaurant where everyone in the movie went to eat. We ate there, too. And seeing the airport terminal brought back some funny memories. The story is too long for the Tea Party, though. 

I'm already way behind reading the posts for this week so see you all later.


----------



## Sorlenna

DollieD said:


> Hello fellow knitters:
> I am sending you two recipes to try.
> They are the same, only made a smidge different
> 
> Please let me know if you make this recipe.
> We love it!


I will have to try to develop a sugar free version--it sounds great (without the whiskey...), and I do love a pecan pie. This might actually work sugar free...have been looking for a good recipe I could try to convert. Sugar free syrup in my traditional pie just does not work!


----------



## preston

daralene - i for one will be glad when my baby sweater is finished. one thing i notice about the homespun is that it doesn't show the pattern very well - is a real pill to frog. my sweater is all knit, perl, yo's and kfb so it really isn't too involved. not sure i want to knit with it anytime soon.

i have found that it helps keep the stitches looser if i keep no tension on the working yarn - it's when you try to cinch it up a little tighter that the trouble begins.

good luck on finishing your project.

sam



daralene said:


> Sam, I got a pattern for a baby cocoon that called for Homespun and that is what has me turned off right now. I'm having trouble with it and didn't have this problem with other yarn. Thought it was just me and got discouraged. I'm using 13 cables and can't do more than about 10 rows before I just can't do more. Love the yarn and the feel of it. Pretty color, but wonder if it stretches while knitting and then when on the lower part of the cable tightens again. I'm not a tight knitter but I am having to force the all the stitches back onto the needle part. Bought DP 13 needles and will see if that makes a difference, but not thrilled about project now like I was.  :roll:
> Sure hope I can get going on this and finally finish it.
> I don't have enough done to post a photo.


----------



## preston

carlyle - when it gets too hot to cook come join us - it is never too hot to make a fresh pot of tea - we would love to see you and have you join in on the conversation.

sam



Carlyle said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of flour do your scones take? self rising? or different wheat flour?
> 
> I would like the recipe, please.
> 
> 
> 
> When adding the baking powder to the flour, you are creating your own "self-rising" flour. If you are using bought self-rising flour, you would need to add about half the baking powder called for just to make sure it rises properly. I have always used the ordinary flour bought off the store shelf. I have not had any problem with it. (I live in Canada).
> 
> Various scone-baking powder biscuit recipes have been posted through out the past pages, you would just have to quickly scroll through the pages.  Glad you could join us. Do you have a favorite recipe that you and your family like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No favorite recipe, just try some when I come across them, like to add dried cranberries when I have them. It has been to hot lately to do any baking.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

oddball - we are always looking for new recipers so share when you can - or we are just as happy if you just show up for a fresh cup of tea and some conversation. looking forward to your next visit.

sam



oddball said:


> So sorry your health is not good enough for you to travel.Emphasemia is a rotten illness I know, my dad had it. Definitely the heat doesn't help does it. Loving all the recipes and hints. Hopefully will start to put some on myself one day. My love and prayers for your continuing health Sam and thanks again.
> Lin x


----------



## preston

thanks dollie - it does sound delicious - so glad you came for a visit - don't forget - the pot is always on and there is always room for one more around the table - so come often and join in the conversation.

sam



DollieD said:


> Hello fellow knitters:
> I am sending you two recipes to try.
> They are the same, only made a smidge different
> 
> KENTUCKY DERBY PIE oven 375*
> 
> 2 well beaten eggs
> 1/4 C. butter 1/2 c. chocolate chips
> 1 c. sugar 1/2 c. chopped black walnuts
> 3/4 c. light corn syrup 1- 9" unbaked
> 1/4 tsp. salt pie shell
> 2 T. KY straight bourbon whiskey
> 
> Cream butter, add sugar, add beaten eggs, syrup, salt, whiskey, chips and nuts. Pour into crust. Bake @ 375* for about 40 minutes. Serve warm with vanilla ice cream or whipped cream.
> 
> This is very good, and really easy to make.
> 
> KENTUCKY DERBY PIE Oven 350*
> 
> 2 eggs well beaten
> 1 c. sugar
> 1/2 c. flour
> 1/2 c. melted butter
> 1 c. chocolate chips
> 1 c. pecans
> 1 tsp. pure vanilla extract
> 1 9" unbaked pie shell
> 
> Mix eggs, sugar, flour, butter (let heat leave butter so it doesn't melt the chips) chips, nuts, and vanilla. Bake in the shell for 40 minutes. Serve warm with a dab of cream.
> 
> This is the recipe I make the most. I double the recipe for two pies, or there isn't enough around here!
> Please let me know if you make this recipe.
> We love it!


----------



## preston

and now i am finally caught up - had a really nice visit with heather and family. they live in indianapolis - about a 2-1/2 hour drive. don't get to see them nearly enough. will try to go down for a long weekend yet this summer.

sam


----------



## preston

sorlenna - couldn't you use a sugar substitute on the second recipe? or cut the sugar in half and half substitute. i wonder if there is a lite karo syrup?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello fellow knitters:
> I am sending you two recipes to try.
> They are the same, only made a smidge different
> 
> Please let me know if you make this recipe.
> We love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to try to develop a sugar free version--it sounds great (without the whiskey...), and I do love a pecan pie. This might actually work sugar free...have been looking for a good recipe I could try to convert. Sugar free syrup in my traditional pie just does not work!
Click to expand...


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> someone (Doris) told me I should update my avatar with my picture. So I like to do what I'm told.
> I just wish I had retouched my makeup  Sue


I don't remember that, Sue, but if you say so.... Actually, I think I do remember that I suggested it after you sent me a pic either in a PM or an e-mail. You're just as sweet as I knew you'd be.


----------



## Marianne818

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to be able to walk for a length of time, my hip starts burning after about half a mile.. I manage to make it back home but then I have to have an ice pack to manage the pain. I do try to ride my bike at least a mile, of course where I live I end up going up a big hill either way, but at least I have the downhill to rest! :thumbup: I try to either ride or walk each day, will have to change my times though when school starts again, the school buses fly by on this road, speed limit is only 25, but they have to be doing at least 40! Too dangerous for me to be out either on foot or on the bike!
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, the best thing I've gotten myself in a long time is a trainer for my bike--I couldn't see buying a stationary bike, since I already have a nice bicycle, so I got the trainer which holds up the back wheel (I don't want to ride on the street here, either--too scary). One of the great benefits is that I can stop whenever I want (which means whenever my knee starts to stiffen up) and I'm already home. :XD: Another good thing about it is that I can add tension as my legs get stronger if I want. I've really appreciated having it and it makes a real difference in that I'm getting a lot more exercise now. It might be worth looking into (I got mine off Amazon, and the brand is Bell).
Click to expand...

OHhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm excited, I have seen them on TV but had no idea where to find one.. have looked at Sports stores but around here it's mostly fishing and hunting items. Camping and hiking (since the AT trail is only a few miles away) are abundant, but for bikes and such one needs to drive to Atlanta for the better selections. I'll go to Amazon and check this out!!!


----------



## Marianne818

Daralene, I love the pictures, my hometown area has a "historic" town built to specs of when Texas was first settled by Austin, they dress in style and have all the daily routines going on, They do this several times during the summer and especially during San Jacinto days. I love visiting this type of museum. I spent a lot of time in Williamsburg, VA when my 1st husband was stationed in Norfolk. He'd go out to sea and I'd hop in the car and spend days exploring! :thumbup: He didn't care for the "tourist" stuff so it worked out good for both of us.
Marge glad to have heard from you.. miss you when you are away too long!! Thank you for the compliment.. it's what I know I should be doing, things worked out so easily I know I am doing what I have been called to do. 
Speaking of.. time to get Mom ready for bed.. sending eveyone wishes for sweet dreams and to have a great day for those that are seeing the dawn while we sleep.
Prayers and big hugs for everyone!!

Joe, stop knitting those stockings and check in with your friends.. we worry about you!!! ;-)


----------



## daralene

brenda m said:


> Enjoyed the pictures and remembering the out house-that wasn't enjoyable. We have an 1850 living history farm near here but no camping groups; I enjoyed their work too.
> Re: the wheat flour. There is probably a difference in the kind of seed used, the climate, but the main difference is the soil. Think the vidalia onions and grapes used for wine.


Sorlenna and Brenda.....Total agreement. I was very tiny for my age and got stuck on one and thought I was going to fall in. Finally someone heard my calls and rescued me. Not a pleasant memory at all.
Brenda.....this museum doesn't have camping either but it was like summer camp and she was driven there each day and taken home. Unfortunately for us, it was an hour away, but so much fun it was well worth it.


----------



## daralene

carol's gifts said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> carol - it is so good to hear from you - we missed you.
> 
> the mourning period is necessary and i know it is hard - all of us at the tea party are lifting you up with prayers and well wishes - positive healing energy. we share your pain.
> 
> so glad you have family and friends to help you through this period. it sounds as though you are keeping busy which is good. please visit us as often as you can - we love having you sit a spell and share a cup of tea.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam---Well i am finally able to get back to TP. Can not tell you all how much I have missed shaing life with you. Love the receipe for the Strawberry-Orange cups. Life has been extremely difficult dealing with Fred's passing. Yes, he is in Heaven and healthy!! I miss him in every thing I do and see. We had a genuine, loving love for each other. I know life goes on, but the mourning process is necessary and hard. Thank you all for you prayers, and concern. Please be patience with me as I work thru this unwanted adjustment period. We just thought Fred would go in and come home the same day. His heart was just too weak.
> 
> now for what has been happening this summer. As most of you have been experiencing the heat has been unreal. I finally got the condo cleared out and moved in with Fred's son and dau-in-law. They were so gracious to invite me to live with them for as long as I like. Fun loving and very active with friends and family, so it helps me to adjust. Also summer months at Lockwood Park is exciting and grandchildren, and my son;s family as well as myself all volunteer with the activities of Pony Camps, Trail Rides, Bitrthday Parties at the Park, etc. I usually only have Tuesday's and Thursday's free to be filled in with dental appts., dr. appts. or just plain do nothing.
> 
> Sorry this has turned into a book, but tried to fill my TP freinds in. Sam, I fully understand your not going on your trip-I had made the same decision about Fred and I going to Colorado Springs the first week of June. Turned out it was the right decision as he passed 6/6/12. Wish you were up to travel, but maybe next spring?? Best of health to you and thanks for the TP. All my love to my TP family. Carol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wink: Thanks Sam! Was able to get my tires today, so I'll be ready for winter weather. Then I came home and put the second coat of wax on my car. Went to neighbors and exercised in their pool. Now just relaxing after I got back, Feel like I could go sound asleep and its only 5:50pm. Have been up since 2:00 this am due to a wrong number.
Click to expand...

What a sky. Beautiful and yet a little threatening.
Carol, so wonderful that you visited with us today. Good to know you have loving family around you and are volunteering with so many fun and worthwhile things.
We think of you and still pray for you. Sorry someone woke you up at 2am. That's not a time to be calling anyone, let alone a wrong number. I used to get calls like that occasionally when we lived in Germany and friends got the time difference mixed up. Thank goodness it didn't happen often.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Daralene, I love the pictures, my hometown area has a "historic" town built to specs of when Texas was first settled by Austin, they dress in style and have all the daily routines going on, They do this several times during the summer and especially during San Jacinto days. I love visiting this type of museum. I spent a lot of time in Williamsburg, VA when my 1st husband was stationed in Norfolk. He'd go out to sea and I'd hop in the car and spend days exploring! :thumbup: He didn't care for the "tourist" stuff so it worked out good for both of us.
> Marge glad to have heard from you.. miss you when you are away too long!! Thank you for the compliment.. it's what I know I should be doing, things worked out so easily I know I am doing what I have been called to do.
> Speaking of.. time to get Mom ready for bed.. sending eveyone wishes for sweet dreams and to have a great day for those that are seeing the dawn while we sleep.
> Prayers and big hugs for everyone!!
> 
> Joe, stop knitting those stockings and check in with your friends.. we worry about you!!! ;-)


I would love to have visited the Texas museum. Just read Laura Bush's book, nothing to do with politics, just wanted to read about the wife and she made it so interesting. It seems I just missed the old days. Remember the women sitting out on the lawn drying their super long hair after rinsing it with either lemon or vinegar. Some of these women had never cut their hair. I also love remembering sitting out on the porch when they were preparing food for huge numbers of people and each person had a chore. One would be snapping beans, another peeling potatoes, peeling and chopping carrots, etc. Sunday was a day of rest so everything was done on Saturday and no work on Sunday other than heating up. When they did the dishes it was time for singing as one washed, one dried, and another put away. It was fun, not work. Of course I was a child but it seemed fun to me. They laughed and sang. We would also gather around the piano and someone would play and we would all harmonize. You got me going Marianne. Those are nice memories.
I like to visit places when we are on trips and my husband is working. Too bad we didn't know each other then. We would have had a blast. I saw the Liberty Bell, Pennsylvania Amish country, and an old civil war site all while my husband worked. Everywhere we go I usually set out on my own.
Sorry to hear that pain is still there. I know hills would especially put strain on your leg and there you are surrounded. That trainer sounds like the perfect thing!

Marge.....those tapes sound so wonderful and relaxation and stress relief is so important. Thanks for telling us about those. Always nice to hear from you and we do miss Hobos adventures, but we especially miss you. I can't keep up either. Guess we can drop by and hope if there is anything really important someone will PM us.

Agreed......Joe, just stop by and let us know you are ok. You are missed. He he! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm just getting to read back on some of the old pages and I see you were already talking about uses for lemon and vinegar and even using it on the hair.........guess I was in tune even though I hadn't read it yet. The edit was still available so I thought I just had to come back to the message and say how neat it is when we are on the same topic without even knowing it. Hmmmmmm, they say that happens all over the world in medicine and even discoveries. We are in sync.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> daralene - i for one will be glad when my baby sweater is finished. one thing i notice about the homespun is that it doesn't show the pattern very well - is a real pill to frog. my sweater is all knit, perl, yo's and kfb so it really isn't too involved. not sure i want to knit with it anytime soon.
> 
> i have found that it helps keep the stitches looser if i keep no tension on the working yarn - it's when you try to cinch it up a little tighter that the trouble begins.
> 
> good luck on finishing your project.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I got a pattern for a baby cocoon that called for Homespun and that is what has me turned off right now. I'm having trouble with it and didn't have this problem with other yarn. Thought it was just me and got discouraged. I'm using 13 cables and can't do more than about 10 rows before I just can't do more. Love the yarn and the feel of it. Pretty color, but wonder if it stretches while knitting and then when on the lower part of the cable tightens again. I'm not a tight knitter but I am having to force the all the stitches back onto the needle part. Bought DP 13 needles and will see if that makes a difference, but not thrilled about project now like I was.  :roll:
> Sure hope I can get going on this and finally finish it.
> I don't have enough done to post a photo.
Click to expand...

Thanks Sam, I will loosen up on that tension even more. It will probably throw the gauge off but maybe I can account for that by doing fewer stitches. Guess I should have bought smaller needles today. I could probably knit real loose and still do the right gauge that way. I will have to try that. Probably easier than reducing stitches :lol: Thanks. It's always nice to have encouraging words :thumbup:

Sam, was that you who said your birthday was July 19th????? :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Sometimes I can't tell who said what. DID WE ALL MISS your BirthDay :?: 
If it was you........Happy Belated Birthday. Wish we had a symbol for baloons and cakes. You can think of Myfanwy's avatar too. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> pammie -- here is a recipe from martha stewart that only requires boiling water. sam
> 
> Pasta Shells with NoCook
> Tomato Sauce
> 
> I know we're not the only ones feeling the heat on the East Coast. Cooking over a hot stove is the last thing I want to do after schlepping home in scorching temps. Luckily, it doesn't take much stove time to make today's recipe -- just enough to boil some pasta -- and your knife does the rest.
> 
> To make this dish, you'll need 2 pints cherry tomatoes, 2 bell peppers (use red, orange, or yellow -- or a combination, why not?),
> 1 clove garlic, 4 tablespoons olive oil,
> 2 tablespoons red-wine vinegar, and, of course, a little salt and pepper. Just chop, toss, and let sit -- voila, instant sauce! I like to use pasta shells for this recipe -- they collect all the ingredients for that perfect bite -- and I finish it with some fresh basil leaves and
> 1/2 cup fresh ricotta.
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! Or Sunday! Already pretty hot here. I didn't get up until 10:30, but the dogs had woken me up several times, so I don't feel rested. Now I have to decide what I'm going to eat. I think I just don't want to cook! I hope everyone has a good day today!
Click to expand...

Fabulous recipe :!: We aren't as hot now but I don't care. Would like this anytime. I will just leave out the ricotta since I am trying not to eat cheese. Thanks again. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Cindy M

preston said:


> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam


I think they're still stuck on the old Tea Party thread. I just posted to it. You're up to page 54 now, if you're counting. I took the right fork in the road and you took the left, you little devil. lol That's okay, I'm caught up now. Btw, aloe vera gel is great for skin irritations. Family Dollar carries it as a skin moisturizer year round. This is the time to get it from a pharmacy. It's usually seasonal. People use it to relieve sunburns so it should be in the suntan oil section. You can also rub the affected area with part of an aloe vera plant. Cut a leaf off, split it open with a knife, and rub the gel inside on the area. A registered nurse told me that one.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been wavering all summer  weighing the pros and cons  and after much deliberation have decided I am not going to Seattle this year - probably not ever again  although I have learned never to say never. It makes me very sad. It is as though I have come to another fork in the road which is how I view the aging process  pro/con, yes/no, etc. If the truth be known - and boy do I hate to admit this  I am afraid to go. This has been a hard summer for me  not sure if it has been the heat (which certainly hasnt helped) or what  I am tired. I really dont want to get there and have something happen. I am not anxious to travel eight hours without oxygen which I have always done  even though I get a wheelchair ride to my next flight. You are the first to know  I need to send a blanket email to friends  Ive put it off too long. It is said that when you close one door another opens. We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, we all care about you and are sorry to hear you are having such serious problems. You had mentioned problems with breathing, I believe you said COPD earlier. This summer has been so hard on all with breathing problems. Your health is our utmost concern. Glad you have put it first, but I know many are disappointed. Just take that as a real compliment.
> Hope the cooler temperatures are giving you some relief.
> Daralene
> Prayers for your health
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

dandylion said:


> Gosh, Thank you to everyone who has so kindly complimented my new Avatar. It's overwhelming how sweet and kind it was of all of you.
> 
> Rather than try to single in on all of the wonderful pictures that were posted, I will just say that you are all incredibly artistic and your pictures always evoke tender feelings in me.
> 
> We will never have to go to another site for our homemade cleaning and beauty concoctions. Thanks Sam.
> 
> I'm looking forward to knitting a baby's washcloth in the next few days. It has an owl theme, which the baby's mommy has adopted for her soon to be born baby girl. Maybe I can do a few and make some bibs with the same insert. It will be fun to try.
> 
> Talk to everyone soon, and thanks again. You have really made my weekend with your compliments. Sue


Dandylion........how gorgeous you are. Love your new avatar. I used to have my photo on mine. Maybe someday I will get up my courage again. Of course, the longer I wait the older I will be. How nice to see you and your beautiful smile.

Sam...........I printed out the lists for myself and then would print for my friends but ran out of ink on the last two pages. Not your fault though, just was enough to finish it off. Great list. Wow.........impressed.


----------



## dandylion

Yep, you're memory is working, Sis.  
So glad that our patients are both on the mend. dandylion/sue



DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone (Doris) told me I should update my avatar with my picture. So I like to do what I'm told.
> I just wish I had retouched my makeup  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember that, Sue, but if you say so.... Actually, I think I do remember that I suggested it after you sent me a pic either in a PM or an e-mail. You're just as sweet as I knew you'd be.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moved my mother to her new assisted living home. It is closer to my sister and about 2 hours from me. I will miss her being close to me, but financially it was best for my mom. We started about 9:30 am and got home a little after 12:30 am. DD went with me, and we were both tired. Bailey had been by himself all day, and probably slept. That could be why he woke me up 3 times! He got a little irritated at me when I wouldn't get up the 4th time and proceeded to eat my pillow! He is a mess!
> 
> 
> 
> My BFF had to move her MIL from the Wellington Assisted Living into The Gardens skilled nursing this week, after a stop in the hospital with pneumonia. I sure am learning a lot about the various levels of care. Meanwhile, my mom had dental surgery and to say it was a day from hell would be putting it mildly. This was on Wed. and she is just now starting to be a human again. Both DH and I reached the end of our rope with her and had words with her and ruffled feathers. This experience has pretty much showed me that she should not live alone, but I'm sure she won't agree. Looks like I'm in for a couple tough discussions with my brothers.....It sure has worn me out and left me without any anything accomplished at this house.....
Click to expand...

Dreamweaver.....Hard times and such hard decisions when you don't have the support of everyone involved. I know this is such a difficult time for you. Hope you can get someone to do the things around the house for you and have a little time for yourself. I think you deserve a break. Thinking of you Dreamweaver. You are always there for everyone else. So many of us really care about you, myself included. Hope the days to come bring some resolution for you and your family. Hugs.

Pammie......Know that was a hard thing to do but it sounds like it was also a wise thing to do. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Joy Marshall said:


> Thank you for hosting the tea party yet again. I do have a great recipe for scones. Have been making the same recipe for over 40 years, with variations. The only trouble with it is, it just doesn't work with the flour sold in the US. My daughter has lived in the States for many years and she has declared the next time she is in Canada with a car she will take some of ours back with her. When my husband and I were "snowbirds" I always took my own flour with me, as did many Canadian women. That said, if anyone wants the recipe, I would be glad to post it.


I'll bet the Canadians on here would like your recipe! I get up there often and might be able to bring some Canadian flour back if it is allowed. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

dandylion said:


> I'm enjoying the doggy stories, but have to get my cocktail.
> I think I'm just going for a glass of wine tonight. I'm trying a new red one. (Spanish)


Hope it was a good one. I have found a fabulous organic red wine. Let's toast your new avatar tonight, or tomorrow night if you don't see this on time. :lol: :wink:


----------



## dandylion

Thanks Daralene, 
We'll have to get Doris, to encourage you to put your picture back up. There is something about the way she makes a suggestion that just makes one want to follow it. 

And yes, I'll thank you and join you in your toast, although the red I've had isn't as good as my usual Shiraz, Granache, from Austrailia. It's not bad, though. Here's one for you,
"May your happiest yesterdays, be your saddest tomorrows" 
dandylion/sue


----------



## 5mmdpns

*chuckles* No Daralene, you did not miss Sam's birthday. It is September 24 and on that day he will be getting ready for another year of wisdom and celebrating his wise decisions in the past! OK, now lets get that peanut birthday cake for him as I am sure he will prefer that to his favorite sour cherry pie!!!!! ahah, Sam we got you your just deserts!!!


----------



## Althea

Well, 12.30 pm Sunday in Adelaide, and finally caught up again. Somewhat amused by someone's description of grilling brats on the bbq - here we tend to call naughty children brats: I know a few .... whoops: the devil made me say that! I imagine you were referring to bratwurst (?German sausage), but please enlighten me if it's something else. For those in the southern hemisphere in need of comfort food, and especially for Darowil at her request, here's the recipe for Moroccan casserole. As written, it's meant to cook in the oven, but I adapted it for the slow cooker.
Honeyed lamb tagine (serves 4)
Mix 2 tbspns Ras el Hanout (Moroccan spice mix) with 1kg
(2 lbs) lamb pieces. Add to casserole dish with 250ml (about 8 oz) water, 2 tbspns oil & 100ml (about 4 oz) honey. Cover & bake 2-3 hrs at 170C (about 360F). Add 100g raisins (soaked in hot water & drained). Simmer 10 mins to thicken sauce & heat through. Garnish with 100g toasted almonds & serve with couscous.
In the slow cooker I placed chopped broccoli, carrots and potatoes. Put the oil in fry pan and browned spiced lamb pieces in batches, then placed in slow cooker. Poured honey (same amount - probably would use less next time) and water (half the amount, but a quarter would have been enough). Cooked on high 7 hours. After I arrived home from the Knitting Guild meeting, I added the soaked raisins and the toasted almonds (used the toaster oven for this) and cooked another hour before eating. It was really delicious. When cool, I portioned the remainder into four plastic containers and froze for during the week. There was a little too much liquid, so trial and error is the way to go in future. Lamb is really expensive so not a dish to have very often, but it was beautifully tender and if you divide the cost into four meals (or five, in my case) it doesn't seem so bad. I'll call in again tomorrow morning before I visit the dreaded dentist - this time to have the stitches out and to get quotes on a bridge/implants, etc. Cheers, Althea.


----------



## Dori Sage

This afternoon I stepped out of my comfort zone and went to a Meet Up at the park to listen to a concert of 60s and 70s music. It was great. Met some really nice men and women. Our next outing is to the Ventura County Fair. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Redkimba

I hope no one minds my popping into this thread for a sec. I knit a little more on my dishcloth, but I didn't get as far on the dish cloth as I had hoped. But, then again, I went to a friend's for a ladies' afternoon tea party. 

and there's always tomorrow...


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog, you'll start to feel more yourself soon I'm sure, just take it easy and don't over do it. 

Camilla, so glad you are getting back on your feet, 16" ouch! that just sounds painful, I can't even imagine. 

Myfanwy, hope you had a great day catching up with your friend, it's so nice when you can just enjoy catching up with a good friend.


----------



## preston




----------



## preston

thanks for the great lamb recipe althea - i do like lamb.

getting your stitches out will be the easiest part of having your teeth pulled - doubt you will feel it. hope the quotes aren't too high.

sam



Althea said:


> Well, 12.30 pm Sunday in Adelaide, and finally caught up again. Somewhat amused by someone's description of grilling brats on the bbq - here we tend to call naughty children brats: I know a few .... whoops: the devil made me say that! I imagine you were referring to bratwurst (?German sausage), but please enlighten me if it's something else. For those in the southern hemisphere in need of comfort food, and especially for Darowil at her request, here's the recipe for Moroccan casserole. As written, it's meant to cook in the oven, but I adapted it for the slow cooker.
> Honeyed lamb tagine (serves 4)
> Mix 2 tbspns Ras el Hanout (Moroccan spice mix) with 1kg
> (2 lbs) lamb pieces. Add to casserole dish with 250ml (about 8 oz) water, 2 tbspns oil & 100ml (about 4 oz) honey. Cover & bake 2-3 hrs at 170C (about 360F). Add 100g raisins (soaked in hot water & drained). Simmer 10 mins to thicken sauce & heat through. Garnish with 100g toasted almonds & serve with couscous.
> In the slow cooker I placed chopped broccoli, carrots and potatoes. Put the oil in fry pan and browned spiced lamb pieces in batches, then placed in slow cooker. Poured honey (same amount - probably would use less next time) and water (half the amount, but a quarter would have been enough). Cooked on high 7 hours. After I arrived home from the Knitting Guild meeting, I added the soaked raisins and the toasted almonds (used the toaster oven for this) and cooked another hour before eating. It was really delicious. When cool, I portioned the remainder into four plastic containers and froze for during the week. There was a little too much liquid, so trial and error is the way to go in future. Lamb is really expensive so not a dish to have very often, but it was beautifully tender and if you divide the cost into four meals (or five, in my case) it doesn't seem so bad. I'll call in again tomorrow morning before I visit the dreaded dentist - this time to have the stitches out and to get quotes on a bridge/implants, etc. Cheers, Althea.


----------



## preston

way to go dori - love the fact that you are getting out and meeting new people. life is so much richer having new people in your life. you go girl!!!

sam



Dori Sage said:


> This afternoon I stepped out of my comfort zone and went to a Meet Up at the park to listen to a concert of 60s and 70s music. It was great. Met some really nice men and women. Our next outing is to the Ventura County Fair. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## preston

what pattern are you using for your dishcloth redkimba? maybe we could have a picture when you are finished.

we are so glad that you joined us at the tea party - we hope you come often - sit and enjoy a cuppa or several cuppas - we always have the pot on. new people always add so much to our party - we are looking forward to your next visit.

sam



Redkimba said:


> I hope no one minds my popping into this thread for a sec. I knit a little more on my dishcloth, but I didn't get as far on the dish cloth as I had hoped. But, then again, I went to a friend's for a ladies' afternoon tea party.
> 
> and there's always tomorrow...


----------



## Needleme

Carlyle said:


> Needleme, I use my bread machine also, but only to make the dough. I then put it into bread pans and bake in the oven, no digging out around the paddle. I like getting my hands on the dough even for a few minutes. The baking bread makes the house smell better than it does in the machine. Not lately though as it is suppose to get to 100 degrees today here in southern Ca.


Yes, I could do that. It might turn out better-- at the very least, prettier!!


----------



## Dori Sage

preston said:


> way to go dori - love the fact that you are getting out and meeting new people. life is so much richer having new people in your life. you go girl!!!
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> This afternoon I stepped out of my comfort zone and went to a Meet Up at the park to listen to a concert of 60s and 70s music. It was great. Met some really nice men and women. Our next outing is to the Ventura County Fair. Really looking forward to it.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the encouragement. I need it.


----------



## Dori Sage

Needleme said:


> Carlyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme, I use my bread machine also, but only to make the dough. I then put it into bread pans and bake in the oven, no digging out around the paddle. I like getting my hands on the dough even for a few minutes. The baking bread makes the house smell better than it does in the machine. Not lately though as it is suppose to get to 100 degrees today here in southern Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I could do that. It might turn out better-- at the very least, prettier!!
Click to expand...

I so agree Carlyle - I love to bake bread. Love to get my hands into the dough. It smells great and tastes even better.


----------



## rosaposa13

Hi all, it has been a really busy month here. My mother passed away and we had to take care of the arrangements and help Dad through it. I don't think it has struck me yet. I am happy to finaly catch up with the KP tea party. Our little Goldcoast KP group met and we have a nice time comparing our knitting and teaching eachother new skills. 
Dreamweaver I understand the difficulties you are facing now with your mother. It is a hard time and I will pray for you to get through it with the love and support you need.
Hope you all have a good week.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the out houses too.
> 
> 
> 
> You had to go and remind me of the outhouse! LOL Especially in winter, it was not my friend! Ours was behind the hen house.
> 
> !
Click to expand...

And especially when pregnant in winter! And our winters aren't severe.


----------



## darowil

Althea said:


> Well, 12.30 pm Sunday in Adelaide, and finally caught up again. Somewhat amused by someone's description of grilling brats on the bbq - here we tend to call naughty children brats: I know a few .... whoops: the devil made me say that!


Yes I too was taken by the idea of cooking the brats. Sure felt like doing that to mine at times (well something anyway).

Thanks for the recipe - that is going to get cooked soon (better be in the next few weeks I guess as I won't have too much winter left after that). 
I will be away for 4-5 weeks in August/September, don't know when and by the time we get back most of the cold weather will be gone. But slow cookers are good becaus ethey don't heat up the house much any way. And I am not a salad person so we don't often have them even in summer. May only have one match in the minor round of the footy to get to as well as may be away for the rest of the weeks we play. One week we have a bye and then are away the following week- what a shame they weren't the other way around.
This morning we went to the church we used to go to about 7 years ago- and I felt so at home I told David it's just as well we don't go too often!


----------



## darowil

Dori Sage said:


> This afternoon I stepped out of my comfort zone and went to a Meet Up at the park to listen to a concert of 60s and 70s music. It was great. Met some really nice men and women. Our next outing is to the Ventura County Fair. Really looking forward to it.


The best eras of music I think! Great that you are getting out and about and meeting new people instead of staying home alone.


----------



## carol's gifts

jheiens said:


> Sam--
> 
> Reading your welcoming responses makes me feel as if we are sitting next to one another as you welcome a newcomer to the table we are all sitting around. You have a skill for making the newbies feel as if they have just contributed to the whole atmosphere of the party--which of course you have done!!
> Thank you for accepting the role of host for the party.
> 
> Hope the visit with your daughter was quite enjoyable.
> 
> Joy in Ohio


 :lol: Well said JOY! I totally agree with you. Sam you are a blessing to our TP family.


----------



## daralene

Myfanwy........The photo in the last TP that your friend took is gorgeous. Know you are a great photographer too, so looking forward to more of yours also :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for posting that for all of us to enjoy.

Just caught up on last week's TP and see we were already talking about the Good Ol' Days. Scones sure bring back memories. Will reprint the Vinegar, lemon, baking soda posting as soon as we get more ink for the printer. LOVE it :!: Knew some of it but some are new to me and a reminder is always good.

Marianne.......Hope you get to go in the camper and also fishing soon. Wouldn't you know just when you are well enough to go it rains and thunders. Know it was needed, but just should have waited one more day.

DH will be giving concerts in Ashtabula, Akron, and Columbus Ohio this coming weekend. Hope the cooler weather remains as the church in Akron didn't have AC and this is the first time at the one in Ashtabula. The one in Columbus is in the home of a lady who supports the Arts, so she has a series of concerts in her house and charges. How wonderful to have people supporting the Arts. So important.

Now I'll try and catch up on this week's TP.

Carol........Thanks so much for that gorgeous moonlit night photo. So good to have you back.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Thanks Daralene--It means so much for everyone to have stood along side of me in their thoughts and, prayers and well wishes, during this time of great loss of my Precious Fred. I get up every morning early now and sit out on the deck, jounaling, listening to the birds chirp and sing, and reflect on me and Fred together. It is a peaceful time and a time for healing. Love to watch the sunrise. Off to church soon, but wanted to stop in this morning and say Good Morning, Evening, and Good night to my TP family. THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## carol's gifts

dandylion said:


> Thanks Daralene,
> We'll have to get Doris, to encourage you to put your picture back up. There is something about the way she makes a suggestion that just makes one want to follow it.
> 
> And yes, I'll thank you and join you in your toast, although the red I've had isn't as good as my usual Shiraz, Granache, from Austrailia. It's not bad, though. Here's one for you,
> "May your happiest yesterdays, be your saddest tomorrows"
> dandylion/sue


 :lol: :wink: beautifully said!!


----------



## daralene

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Thanks Daralene--It means so much for everyone to have stood along side of me in their thoughts and, prayers and well wishes, during this time of great loss of my Precious Fred. I get up every morning early now and sit out on the deck, jounaling, listening to the birds chirp and sing, and reflect on me and Fred together. It is a peaceful time and a time for healing. Love to watch the sunrise. Off to church soon, but wanted to stop in this morning and say Good Morning, Evening, and Good night to my TP family. THANKS AGAIN!!


Sounds like precious time when you get up early and sit out on the deck journaling with the birds and thinking of your time with Fred. Sunrise is a healing time and also an energizing time. I like to go out on the grass barefoot and watch the sunrise coming up and ponder life, my purpose here, etc. I do know TP has enriched my life so much as I live away from all family except son and his family. It is good to have all of us around you when you are going through something. The support of everyone on here means so much. We all care about you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Love the way you framed the photo with the branches :wink:


----------



## daralene

carol's gifts said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Daralene,
> We'll have to get Doris, to encourage you to put your picture back up. There is something about the way she makes a suggestion that just makes one want to follow it.
> 
> And yes, I'll thank you and join you in your toast, although the red I've had isn't as good as my usual Shiraz, Granache, from Austrailia. It's not bad, though. Here's one for you,
> "May your happiest yesterdays, be your saddest tomorrows"
> dandylion/sue
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :wink: beautifully said!!
Click to expand...

Ditto...........Oh so beautifully said!!! Love that. Haven't heard that one but will have to bookmark it.


----------



## carol's gifts

Dori Sage said:


> This afternoon I stepped out of my comfort zone and went to a Meet Up at the park to listen to a concert of 60s and 70s music. It was great. Met some really nice men and women. Our next outing is to the Ventura County Fair. Really looking forward to it.


 :lol: Good morning Dora Sage--Sounds like fun. I look foward to my trip to my brother's over Labor Day weekend. Of course I love 60's music and southern gospel so I would have enjoyed it with you. Have fun at the fair. got to leave now, but will talk later.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* No Daralene, you did not miss Sam's birthday. It is September 24 and on that day he will be getting ready for another year of wisdom and celebrating his wise decisions in the past! OK, now lets get that peanut birthday cake for him as I am sure he will prefer that to his favorite sour cherry pie!!!!! ahah, Sam we got you your just deserts!!!


Hmmmmm......Still catching up, but I missed someone's Birthday. Have to check that out. In the meantime, whoever you are......Happy Belated Birthday. LOL. I have to figure that out. Yes, peanut cake or is it peanut butter cake?? It will sure be time to celebrate then.

Dori Sage.......You sure are enriching your life with these outings. Good For You :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It must be fun meeting new people too :!:


----------



## carol's gifts

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all, it has been a really busy month here. My mother passed away and we had to take care of the arrangements and help Dad through it. I don't think it has struck me yet. I am happy to finaly catch up with the KP tea party. Our little Goldcoast KP group met and we have a nice time comparing our knitting and teaching eachother new skills.
> Dreamweaver I understand the difficulties you are facing now with your mother. It is a hard time and I will pray for you to get through it with the love and support you need.
> Hope you all have a good week.


 :-( So sorry to hear of your mother's passing. It is difficult for those left to deal with their absence. Mourning is but for the night, but JOY comes in the morning---I'm waiting for my Joy. Will keep your dad and family in my thoughts and prayers during this time. Know we are here for you as well. Blessings to you.


----------



## nittergma

Hi everyone. We've finally had a break in the weather and I feel like moving again! I know many of you have been enduring high temps also. I certainly don't wish for Winter though! My heart goes out to each and every one of you who've been going through hard times, I truly hope and pray things get better soon. Sam, I wholeheartedly agree with everyone else in saying how nice it is that you are hosting our tea party. I enjoy reading all the posts so much!


----------



## daralene

Redkimba said:


> I hope no one minds my popping into this thread for a sec. I knit a little more on my dishcloth, but I didn't get as far on the dish cloth as I had hoped. But, then again, I went to a friend's for a ladies' afternoon tea party.
> 
> and there's always tomorrow...


Hi RedKimba.........Love using my knit dishcloths and facecloths. Glad you popped in for a sec. Your "and there's always tomorrow" reminds me of Myfanwy's "A Round Tuit". I don't remember what TP that was posted in but it is so cute. A play on words and she gives us a round circle or a round Tuit, with and explanation of the Tuit inside the circle.
What pattern are you using for your dishcloth :?:


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> You got it :!: :!: :!: But let me warn you, they are talking about Peanut Butter :lol: At least we now have warning. We can have two, the best of both worlds.....Sour Cherry and Peanut Butter :!: :!: :!: Now that would be funny if Seattle came to you bearing pies and cakes.


----------



## daralene

Althea.......your tangine sounds so lovely and tender. Hope all went well at the dentist and quotes aren't too high, but I think that is wishful thinking. It will be so nice when all is healed and you are over this. Surgery of any kind takes it out of you and with the heat we had, not an easy time.

Rosaposa.......so sorry to hear about the loss of your mother. Sounds like you have been so busy taking care of your father that you haven't had time for yourself. It takes time. Loving thoughts sent your way. Take the time you need and know we are here for you.


daralene wrote:
I remember the out houses too.

Sorlenna wrote:You had to go and remind me of the outhouse! LOL Especially in winter, it was not my friend! Ours was behind the hen house.!

darowil wrote:And especially when pregnant in winter! And our winters aren't severe.

Daralene: Pregnant in winter! Never had to do that one. That would really be difficult and tricky footing at times.
___________________________________________
Darowil.........hope you have a wonderful time away. Going anywhere special??


----------



## darowil

Around the 9th August we are going to Albury (for those who know where that is), about a 10 hour my husnand says for his sisters 60th. As the last time the family got together was when there father died in March we feel it is important to go. (just as well I read this before posting- I left out sisters and he is still well off his 60th!)
Then we are going up to the Northern Territory for a few weeks. Most of it will be work related for David, with we hope some holiday time up there. But not sure just yet when we go- in fact David may need to be organised before we go to Albury as he will be flying straight to Sydney from Albury for work and may fly straight to Darwin (capital of the Northern Territory). 
So I am around for a few more weeks.


----------



## oddball

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all, it has been a really busy month here. My mother passed away and we had to take care of the arrangements and help Dad through it. I don't think it has struck me yet. I am happy to finaly catch up with the KP tea party. Our little Goldcoast KP group met and we have a nice time comparing our knitting and teaching eachother new skills.
> Dreamweaver I understand the difficulties you are facing now with your mother. It is a hard time and I will pray for you to get through it with the love and support you need.
> Hope you all have a good week.


Rosaposa- so sorry to here about your mothers passing. I understand how you are feeling. My prayers are with you x


----------



## DollieD

5mmdpns,
I think you would have a new recipe if you substituted raisens for nuts. 
I have heard of people using oats, matzo meal, grapenuts or sunflower seeds in place of nuts in recipes. I don't know if that helps, but you can see!


----------



## daralene

Had to laugh. Here I am on the computer to get into my insurance site and whoa.......where am I. I automatically came to Knitting Paradise. Addicted or what :shock: :?:


----------



## RookieRetiree

preston said:


> my oldest daughter and family are driving up from indianapolis today, i am going to pop into the shower and make myself halfway presentable. i will be popping in and out most of the day trying to keep up.
> 
> a cloudless eighty degree day in store for us - sounds good to me.
> 
> sam


If you get the weather we had yesterday, you'll enjoy it. Enjoy the visit with your daughter.

We spent yesterday at our son's company picnic up in Madison and then stopped at a cousin's house for a belated 8th grade graduation party for twins going into H.S. Was a wonderful day - didn't get over 80 and was overcast until about 2:00 p.m.

Looking at my house this a.m., I think I need to try out that entire list of vinegar cleaning tips...so I better get busy with laundry and general housekeeping. Will leave the windows and washing down the kitchen cabinets for another day.

The air conditioning was not working when we got home last night...oh no. DH and neighbor figured out that it was the electrical wire that had been spliced, so they were able to temporarily fix it. Thankfully, it hadn't gotten too hot in the meantime. They'll be working on a permanent fix today..thank God DH is good handyman!


----------



## RookieRetiree

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi
> 
> I am now only here for a short time during the day.
> 
> I did manage to take some sock knitting with me to do at the hospital lol...sorry but I am a knitting/ crocheting addict!!!
> 
> With a 16 inch incision of staples on my abdomen and all bandaged...nurses were in aw of my knitting lol...I said just my addiction..
> 
> Hugs and God Bless you all,,
> 
> Camilla


I'm happy to see you pop in - it can't be easy to sit to knit...you are awesome. Get well soon!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dori Sage said:


> This afternoon I stepped out of my comfort zone and went to a Meet Up at the park to listen to a concert of 60s and 70s music. It was great. Met some really nice men and women. Our next outing is to the Ventura County Fair. Really looking forward to it.


Good for you :lol: There are so many wonderful things just waiting to be discovered. I'm actually rather shy (Stop laughing, the rest of you....) so taking that first step is a little scary but it always pays off.... even if you don't meet a new friend, you've had an enjoyable outing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Saturday! Or Sunday! Already pretty hot here. I didn't get up until 10:30, but the dogs had woken me up several times, so I don't feel rested. Now I have to decide what I'm going to eat. I think I just don't want to cook! I hope everyone has a good day today!


I have those days....that's when peanut butter sandwiches taste really good...especially in the heat. Peanut butter on toast and a cold glass of milk takes me back to childhood.


----------



## Dori Sage

RookieRetiree said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! Or Sunday! Already pretty hot here. I didn't get up until 10:30, but the dogs had woken me up several times, so I don't feel rested. Now I have to decide what I'm going to eat. I think I just don't want to cook! I hope everyone has a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> I have those days....that's when peanut butter sandwiches taste really good...especially in the heat. Peanut butter on toast and a cold glass of milk takes me back to childhood.
Click to expand...

Yum - sounds good. I eat that for breakfast alot.


----------



## Dreamweaver

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all, it has been a really busy month here. My mother passed away and we had to take care of the arrangements and help Dad through it. I don't think it has struck me yet. I am happy to finaly catch up with the KP tea party. Our little Goldcoast KP group met and we have a nice time comparing our knitting and teaching eachother new skills.
> Dreamweaver I understand the difficulties you are facing now with your mother. It is a hard time and I will pray for you to get through it with the love and support you need.
> Hope you all have a good week.


So very sorry for your loss... I do understand when you say it has not struck yet. Dad died almost 2 years ago.... with all that needed to be done, the fact that I was MAD at him for not eating and causing his own situation, being under stress myself and busy, busy...... I never *really* mourned. Then, a few weeks ago, I was particularly vulnerable, having just put my kitty to sleep, saw a show on a family restoring a particular car for their Dad and I finally cried. It reminded me of Dad in so many ways.....

Things will start to calm and you will start establishing your new normal. You will finally reach the point where you, Dad, etc. can recall all the good memories of Mom and enjoy those, putting the sad ones where they belong, in the past....... How wonderful that you have your virtual KP family here and a hands-on group there.

Thanks for your encouraging words... The toughest thing is trying to figure out if I am "borrowing trouble", placing *my* take on things and *my* needs over mom's true abilities or lack thereof and her wants.... I'm just not sure these two worlds can exist ised by side.....


----------



## Jacki

DollieD said:


> Hello fellow knitters:
> I am sending you two recipes to try.
> They are the same, only made a smidge different
> 
> KENTUCKY DERBY PIE oven 375*
> 
> 2 well beaten eggs
> 1/4 C. butter 1/2 c. chocolate chips
> 1 c. sugar 1/2 c. chopped black walnuts
> 3/4 c. light corn syrup 1- 9" unbaked
> 1/4 tsp. salt pie shell
> 2 T. KY straight bourbon whiskey
> 
> Cream butter, add sugar, add beaten eggs, syrup, salt, whiskey, chips and nuts. Pour into crust. Bake @ 375* for about 40 minutes. Serve warm with vanilla ice cream or whipped cream.
> 
> This is very good, and really easy to make.
> 
> KENTUCKY DERBY PIE Oven 350*
> 
> 2 eggs well beaten
> 1 c. sugar
> 1/2 c. flour
> 1/2 c. melted butter
> 1 c. chocolate chips
> 1 c. pecans
> 1 tsp. pure vanilla extract
> 1 9" unbaked pie shell
> 
> Mix eggs, sugar, flour, butter (let heat leave butter so it doesn't melt the chips) chips, nuts, and vanilla. Bake in the shell for 40 minutes. Serve warm with a dab of cream.
> 
> This is the recipe I make the most. I double the recipe for two pies, or there isn't enough around here!
> Please let me know if you make this recipe.
> We love it!


Lovely! These look similar to the chocolate chip pecan pies my mom used to make for holidays and then for my son so he wouldn't starve while in college. She had an old family recipe from her family in Mississippi, and when I first got it, it was written out with "secret ingredient." She would never write it down...just wanted people to know it was a secret, so if she wanted you to know, she would just tell you, then it was up to you to remember what it was! One of my all time favorites! Thanks for sharing yours!


----------



## RookieRetiree

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all, it has been a really busy month here. My mother passed away and we had to take care of the arrangements and help Dad through it. I don't think it has struck me yet. I am happy to finaly catch up with the KP tea party. Our little Goldcoast KP group met and we have a nice time comparing our knitting and teaching eachother new skills.
> Dreamweaver I understand the difficulties you are facing now with your mother. It is a hard time and I will pray for you to get through it with the love and support you need.
> Hope you all have a good week.


So sorry for your loss - prayers to you and your family during this terrible time. Continued prayers to get through the months of grief and adjustment.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Dreamweaver said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> This afternoon I stepped out of my comfort zone and went to a Meet Up at the park to listen to a concert of 60s and 70s music. quote]
> Good for you :lol: There are so many wonderful things just waiting to be discovered. I'm actually rather shy (Stop laughing, the rest of you....) so taking that first step is a little scary but it always pays off.... even if you don't meet a new friend, you've had an enjoyable outing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver----Shy? You? --- DoraSage: I agree, I'm so happy to hear that you're getting out and meeting new people---they may not all be your cuppa tea, but you'll have some fun times...Love the idea of a 60's 70's concert and fair. Such fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for hosting the tea party yet again. I do have a great recipe for scones. Have been making the same recipe for over 40 years, with variations. The only trouble with it is, it just doesn't work with the flour sold in the US. My daughter has lived in the States for many years and she has declared the next time she is in Canada with a car she will take some of ours back with her. When my husband and I were "snowbirds" I always took my own flour with me, as did many Canadian women. That said, if anyone wants the recipe, I would be glad to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet the Canadians on here would like your recipe! I get up there often and might be able to bring some Canadian flour back if it is allowed. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

http://www.amazon.com/Five-Roses-Purpose-Flour-20kg/dp/B000LQJ5ZE/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1342974133&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=canadian+flour

This is apparently Canadian flour.


----------



## Chayjan

preston said:


> chayjan - welcome to the tea party - so glad you could join us -do come often - we love lots of people - makes for interesing convrsation.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I know you all have the perfect reason, and besides which we are all very new friends- it is mainly that my daughter yet again has missed, and my grand-daughter when I spoke to her this morning- Mummy was at work- did not know the significance of the day, and she is nine [groan]
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Myfanwy, here in North America we are still on the July 20 and so have not received notice in the Home page that your birthday is here. I just got on to the Tea Party and am reading posts. Happy birthday my friend and I do wish you the best day of your life!!! Do tell us what you like to do for your birthday and what kind of birthday "cake" do you like? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Birthday from the UK
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, thank you so much for your welcome,really took me by surprise being mentioned.

I am touched by everyones concern and support for each other that is on here.They all sound really close friends.

I have enjoyed reading the TP chat and continue to although my own input will be very small and most likely Boring!!!!! Good wishes to all Jan


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just got through printing off the recipes and ready to get some work done so will sign off for awhile. But, wish you all a great rest of the TP and see you again next week. 

Healing thoughts to all of you recovering from and dealing with surgery, medical treatments and family concerns. Wishing you all the strength you need to get through it.

Happy Birthday to all those who are celebrating since last tea party and before the next one!

Love the pictures of the days of yesterday!! My Mom & dad had a wood stove in the basement -- that's where all the canning, soap making, butter making, scrapple making, etc. took place. It was cooler down there in the summer---that's also where the coal furnace was so it was warmer down there in the winter.

I love the aprons over the girl's dresses--probably saving on laundry---only had to wash the outer portion of the outfit. 

Can't wait to try the recipes...I'm hungry for something sweet now.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Thank You, Joy, Marge, and all who have given such good advise on Mom. I know you all have to be tired of my saga. DH an I *have*collected many brochures on different communities. I have also helped my friend research for her MIL and we just moved her from The Wellington (inependent.assisted) into The Gardens (skilled nursing). (Names for Pammies benefit) We know Mom will never go for it. It would take a joint presentation with brothers,,,, probably would have to force her into it and we really can't do that, since she is still capable of making her own decisions..... BTW.... she takes no regular medication (good thing because she hasn't been able to remember to take her pain and antibiotic pills this past few days.) She [can[/b] cook... just not doing it well so not eating well. Don't know if she would accept Meals on Wheels.... Since we just live a block away, she *could eat with us but she won't try to walk down here, and I just plain don't WANT to have to get her every day and disrupt our life and change our cooking to match her likes and dislikes. She really wants to go out to eat so she has the socialization and leftovers... I think she would love the socialization and lack of responsibilities in a retirement community (she does not need assistance with anything yet) and we woul still include her in all family things and take her to appointments, etc.... but I know brothers don't see deterioration on a daily basis, don't realize the toll it is taking on me (and that isn't mom's fault... it just is) I wish there was a way that I could get her evaluated, so that a professional could advise as to what she actually NEEDS, not me putting my slant on it.... OK... enough of that.

Talked to the Dr. I have to stay on this lousy medication another month and then have another scope.... It may be starting to help.... not sure. Have been so upset and exhausted this week.... tears and all, that I have not been super physically active so not coughing as much the past 2 days.... Which came first, the chicken or the egg?

Poor DH has been diagnosed with Trigger Finger and has to get cortizone shots in all his knuckles on right hand Tues. OUCH! He is doing pretty good adjusting to hearing aides... hust not on the phone or in restaurants.... He has to check in with Dr. tomorrow by phone. We think there may be a little glitch on his blood work.

All this is just one more reason why Mom is such an issue for me. DH and I are good, but we aren't spring chickens and are basically adverse to a lot of the routine care of our house...... This stress is putting us in our chairs too much so we aren't doing a good job in either location.

Formular One race is on..... I think I'll have another cup of spiced tea..... Maybe I'll work on this danged ruffle scarf. Just discovered that I missed a stitch on a finished one and I can't figure out which end is up and how to take it apart or even find correct location for a cheater's thread and needle mend........

Oh, you all know that the dental issue drove me up the wall this week...... Well, GD #1 has wisdom teeth coming out tomorrow with oral surgeon and GD#2 is getting braces on Tues..... I may just have nightmares with little dancing teeth!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sam....... How nice to have a good visit with Heather and family... I'm glad the weather cooled off a bit. As to Heidi sending the baby off to school..... It won't take long at all to adjust to the new reality of actually having time to do thing uninterrupted. It seems no matter how much time we have, we can always fill it up.......


----------



## Chayjan

darowil said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> This afternoon I stepped out of my comfort zone and went to a Meet Up at the park to listen to a concert of 60s and 70s music. It was great. Met some really nice men and women. Our next outing is to the Ventura County Fair. Really looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> The best eras of music I think! Great that you are getting out and about and meeting new people instead of staying home alone.
Click to expand...

My favorites are the 50's & 60's.Thats my way of telling you I am an OLDIE Jan


----------



## preston

roasposa - sorry to hear about your mother - sending you healing energy. remember we are all here to offer anything you need during this time.

please visit as often as you can - we would love to have you in the conversation.

sam



rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all, it has been a really busy month here. My mother passed away and we had to take care of the arrangements and help Dad through it. I don't think it has struck me yet. I am happy to finaly catch up with the KP tea party. Our little Goldcoast KP group met and we have a nice time comparing our knitting and teaching eachother new skills.
> Dreamweaver I understand the difficulties you are facing now with your mother. It is a hard time and I will pray for you to get through it with the love and support you need.
> Hope you all have a good week.


----------



## Redkimba

preston said:


> what pattern are you using for your dishcloth redkimba? maybe we could have a picture when you are finished.
> 
> we are so glad that you joined us at the tea party - we hope you come often - sit and enjoy a cuppa or several cuppas - we always have the pot on. new people always add so much to our party - we are looking forward to your next visit.
> 
> sam


I'm using this pattern: http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/knittowel.html I will post pictures after I'm done. I've already done two others; it's the perfect pattern for being brain-dead (hard day at work)

so it's more of a towel than a dishcloth. I just wanted something to dry off my hands after washing/rinsing in the sink & not waste that many paper towels. My goal is to have 2-3 per week available. 

This morning I cleaned out my deep freezer, the freezer section of my fridge & the pantry of any expired-date foods. I had no idea that I had 3 trash bags full of stuff. 

Now for this week's grocery run. Sewing this afternoon.


----------



## Chayjan

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Thanks Daralene--It means so much for everyone to have stood along side of me in their thoughts and, prayers and well wishes, during this time of great loss of my Precious Fred. I get up every morning early now and sit out on the deck, jounaling, listening to the birds chirp and sing, and reflect on me and Fred together. It is a peaceful time and a time for healing. Love to watch the sunrise. Off to church soon, but wanted to stop in this morning and say Good Morning, Evening, and Good night to my TP family. THANKS AGAIN!!


MY thoughts are with you. I lost my husband of 54 years 2 years last June and am only just coming to terms with it and realise my life has to go on.

The first year was hell and I wasn't a very nice person to know at that time but with the help of wonderful friends and loving dogs I have to where I am today Jan


----------



## Dreamweaver

Daralene...... Love the pictures of the village. What a wonderful learning experience for the kids. We have a small version of that very near here and a large village in downtown Dallas. Back in Chicago, my mother learned to spin and weave in exchange for dressing in period clothes and giving demos of these crafts at Graue Mill, a working gristmill in the suburbs. That is what got me interested in weaving... We also have a community a couple hours drive away that actually lives their lives this way today...... I love it all. 

When I have done demos at schools..... spinning and weaving..... the children (especially the boys) love trying all the tools and are awed at what it takes to have a pair of pants..... (No running into Target for instnat gratification.)


----------



## preston

thank you for the kind words carol. i am having a blast.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam--
> 
> Reading your welcoming responses makes me feel as if we are sitting next to one another as you welcome a newcomer to the table we are all sitting around. You have a skill for making the newbies feel as if they have just contributed to the whole atmosphere of the party--which of course you have done!!
> Thank you for accepting the role of host for the party.
> 
> Hope the visit with your daughter was quite enjoyable.
> 
> Joy in Ohio
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Well said JOY! I totally agree with you. Sam you are a blessing to our TP family.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

we are always here carol for anything you need that we can supply - many of us have been in your shoes and know the pain you must be feeling. i think journaling is a great way to get feelings out - it's a place when you can say what ever you want. healing thoughts and energy to you and yours.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Thanks Daralene--It means so much for everyone to have stood along side of me in their thoughts and, prayers and well wishes, during this time of great loss of my Precious Fred. I get up every morning early now and sit out on the deck, jounaling, listening to the birds chirp and sing, and reflect on me and Fred together. It is a peaceful time and a time for healing. Love to watch the sunrise. Off to church soon, but wanted to stop in this morning and say Good Morning, Evening, and Good night to my TP family. THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## preston

nittergma - we are so glad you joined us for a cup of tea - don't stay away too long - there is always room at the table for one more - we might even make a fresh pot of tea. lol

thank you for the kind words - as i've said before - i am having a blast.

sam



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone. We've finally had a break in the weather and I feel like moving again! I know many of you have been enduring high temps also. I certainly don't wish for Winter though! My heart goes out to each and every one of you who've been going through hard times, I truly hope and pray things get better soon. Sam, I wholeheartedly agree with everyone else in saying how nice it is that you are hosting our tea party. I enjoy reading all the posts so much!


----------



## preston

it sounds like an exciting trip darowil - may i ask what your husband does that requires him to work on holiday. don't forget a bagfull of knitting projects.

sam



darowil said:


> Around the 9th August we are going to Albury (for those who know where that is), about a 10 hour my husnand says for his sisters 60th. As the last time the family got together was when there father died in March we feel it is important to go. (just as well I read this before posting- I left out sisters and he is still well off his 60th!)
> Then we are going up to the Northern Territory for a few weeks. Most of it will be work related for David, with we hope some holiday time up there. But not sure just yet when we go- in fact David may need to be organised before we go to Albury as he will be flying straight to Sydney from Albury for work and may fly straight to Darwin (capital of the Northern Territory).
> So I am around for a few more weeks.


----------



## preston

daralene - yesterday was a beautiful day here also - a little overcast in the afternoon but a very pleasant temperature.

today there is a slight breeze which is nice - have the windows and door open - love having the fresh air blow throgh.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> my oldest daughter and family are driving up from indianapolis today, i am going to pop into the shower and make myself halfway presentable. i will be popping in and out most of the day trying to keep up.
> 
> a cloudless eighty degree day in store for us - sounds good to me.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> If you get the weather we had yesterday, you'll enjoy it. Enjoy the visit with your daughter.
> 
> We spent yesterday at our son's company picnic up in Madison and then stopped at a cousin's house for a belated 8th grade graduation party for twins going into H.S. Was a wonderful day - didn't get over 80 and was overcast until about 2:00 p.m.
> 
> Looking at my house this a.m., I think I need to try out that entire list of vinegar cleaning tips...so I better get busy with laundry and general housekeeping. Will leave the windows and washing down the kitchen cabinets for another day.
> 
> The air conditioning was not working when we got home last night...oh no. DH and neighbor figured out that it was the electrical wire that had been spliced, so they were able to temporarily fix it. Thankfully, it hadn't gotten too hot in the meantime. They'll be working on a permanent fix today..thank God DH is good handyman!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

rookieretiree - a gal after my own heart - that pair beats any banquet i've ever been to. next time add some dill pickle to the sandwick (on whole wheat toast). it makes a moment to remember. lol

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! Or Sunday! Already pretty hot here. I didn't get up until 10:30, but the dogs had woken me up several times, so I don't feel rested. Now I have to decide what I'm going to eat. I think I just don't want to cook! I hope everyone has a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> I have those days....that's when peanut butter sandwiches taste really good...especially in the heat. Peanut butter on toast and a cold glass of milk takes me back to childhood.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank You, Joy, Marge, and all who have given such good advise on Mom. I know you all have to be tired of my saga. DH an I *have*collected many brochures on different communities. I have also helped my friend research for her MIL and we just moved her from The Wellington (inependent.assisted) into The Gardens (skilled nursing). (Names for Pammies benefit) We know Mom will never go for it. It would take a joint presentation with brothers,,,, probably would have to force her into it and we really can't do that, since she is still capable of making her own decisions..... BTW.... she takes no regular medication (good thing because she hasn't been able to remember to take her pain and antibiotic pills this past few days.) She [can[/b] cook... just not doing it well so not eating well. Don't know if she would accept Meals on Wheels.... Since we just live a block away, she *could eat with us but she won't try to walk down here, and I just plain don't WANT to have to get her every day and disrupt our life and change our cooking to match her likes and dislikes. She really wants to go out to eat so she has the socialization and leftovers... I think she would love the socialization and lack of responsibilities in a retirement community (she does not need assistance with anything yet) and we woul still include her in all family things and take her to appointments, etc.... but I know brothers don't see deterioration on a daily basis, don't realize the toll it is taking on me (and that isn't mom's fault... it just is) I wish there was a way that I could get her evaluated, so that a professional could advise as to what she actually NEEDS, not me putting my slant on it.... OK... enough of that.
> 
> Talked to the Dr. I have to stay on this lousy medication another month and then have another scope.... It may be starting to help.... not sure. Have been so upset and exhausted this week.... tears and all, that I have not been super physically active so not coughing as much the past 2 days.... Which came first, the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Poor DH has been diagnosed with Trigger Finger and has to get cortizone shots in all his knuckles on right hand Tues. OUCH! He is doing pretty good adjusting to hearing aides... hust not on the phone or in restaurants.... He has to check in with Dr. tomorrow by phone. We think there may be a little glitch on his blood work.
> 
> All this is just one more reason why Mom is such an issue for me. DH and I are good, but we aren't spring chickens and are basically adverse to a lot of the routine care of our house...... This stress is putting us in our chairs too much so we aren't doing a good job in either location.
> 
> Formular One race is on..... I think I'll have another cup of spiced tea..... Maybe I'll work on this danged ruffle scarf. Just discovered that I missed a stitch on a finished one and I can't figure out which end is up and how to take it apart or even find correct location for a cheater's thread and needle mend........
> 
> Oh, you all know that the dental issue drove me up the wall this week...... Well, GD #1 has wisdom teeth coming out tomorrow with oral surgeon and GD#2 is getting braces on Tues..... I may just have nightmares with little dancing teeth!!!!!!!*


*

In our area we have several organizations that have people you can hire to give help to someone in his or her own house. I was present when a person evaluated someone for whom I had PoA. I was very impressed with her suggestions,none of which of course was accepted. But that could give you and your mother a disinterested point of view and a realistic view of what is needed. In my particular case it was having someone come to give a bath along with a couple of other suggestions. I was very very impressed with the people I saw in action.*


----------



## preston

dreamweaver - i think the fact that you can see both sides of it - how you perceive things - questioning whether you are doing the right thing - trying to do the best for both of you - i feel because you can admit all of this that you will for the most part make the right decisions that concern your mother. it won't be easy and i hope your brothers will step up to the plate but i know you have your mother's best interest at heart an that is a good thing.

just remember that we are all here for you - we will have a fresh pot of tea whenever you want to sit and gab, vent of just be.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> rosaposa13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, it has been a really busy month here. My mother passed away and we had to take care of the arrangements and help Dad through it. I don't think it has struck me yet. I am happy to finaly catch up with the KP tea party. Our little Goldcoast KP group met and we have a nice time comparing our knitting and teaching eachother new skills.
> Dreamweaver I understand the difficulties you are facing now with your mother. It is a hard time and I will pray for you to get through it with the love and support you need.
> Hope you all have a good week.
> 
> 
> 
> So very sorry for your loss... I do understand when you say it has not struck yet. Dad died almost 2 years ago.... with all that needed to be done, the fact that I was MAD at him for not eating and causing his own situation, being under stress myself and busy, busy...... I never *really* mourned. Then, a few weeks ago, I was particularly vulnerable, having just put my kitty to sleep, saw a show on a family restoring a particular car for their Dad and I finally cried. It reminded me of Dad in so many ways.....
> 
> Things will start to calm and you will start establishing your new normal. You will finally reach the point where you, Dad, etc. can recall all the good memories of Mom and enjoy those, putting the sad ones where they belong, in the past....... How wonderful that you have your virtual KP family here and a hands-on group there.
> 
> Thanks for your encouraging words... The toughest thing is trying to figure out if I am "borrowing trouble", placing *my* take on things and *my* needs over mom's true abilities or lack thereof and her wants.... I'm just not sure these two worlds can exist ised by side.....
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

jacki - can we know - can we know - we love new recipes. you could share it over a cup of tea with us. lol or just come and sit a spell - take a load off your feet and just relax - more voices make better conversations.

sam



Jacki said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello fellow knitters:
> I am sending you two recipes to try.
> They are the same, only made a smidge different
> 
> KENTUCKY DERBY PIE oven 375*
> 
> 2 well beaten eggs
> 1/4 C. butter 1/2 c. chocolate chips
> 1 c. sugar 1/2 c. chopped black walnuts
> 3/4 c. light corn syrup 1- 9" unbaked
> 1/4 tsp. salt pie shell
> 2 T. KY straight bourbon whiskey
> 
> Cream butter, add sugar, add beaten eggs, syrup, salt, whiskey, chips and nuts. Pour into crust. Bake @ 375* for about 40 minutes. Serve warm with vanilla ice cream or whipped cream.
> 
> This is very good, and really easy to make.
> 
> KENTUCKY DERBY PIE Oven 350*
> 
> 2 eggs well beaten
> 1 c. sugar
> 1/2 c. flour
> 1/2 c. melted butter
> 1 c. chocolate chips
> 1 c. pecans
> 1 tsp. pure vanilla extract
> 1 9" unbaked pie shell
> 
> Mix eggs, sugar, flour, butter (let heat leave butter so it doesn't melt the chips) chips, nuts, and vanilla. Bake in the shell for 40 minutes. Serve warm with a dab of cream.
> 
> This is the recipe I make the most. I double the recipe for two pies, or there isn't enough around here!
> Please let me know if you make this recipe.
> We love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! These look similar to the chocolate chip pecan pies my mom used to make for holidays and then for my son so he wouldn't starve while in college. She had an old family recipe from her family in Mississippi, and when I first got it, it was written out with "secret ingredient." She would never write it down...just wanted people to know it was a secret, so if she wanted you to know, she would just tell you, then it was up to you to remember what it was! One of my all time favorites! Thanks for sharing yours!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

jan - input is never boring - no input is boring. we would love to see you as often as you care to stop by - there is always tea in the pot - if not we will make a fresh pot. the more people we have talking to ech other the more we learn from each other and that is a good thing.

and you are right - we truly care for each other and do our best to support each other in any situation.

we will be looking for you.

sam



Chayjan said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> chayjan - welcome to the tea party - so glad you could join us -do come often - we love lots of people - makes for interesing convrsation.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I know you all have the perfect reason, and besides which we are all very new friends- it is mainly that my daughter yet again has missed, and my grand-daughter when I spoke to her this morning- Mummy was at work- did not know the significance of the day, and she is nine [groan]
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> should i be worried - only two pages 2-1/2 hours into the tea party - it is nice outside - maybe everyone is outside enjoying the weather.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Not down here I am not! I'd happily swap our day for a bit of your heat. I've got the mid-winter blues. coping with a very mucky puppy is getting me down a bit. plus every one here has forgotten it is my birthday. [hint hint]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Myfanwy, here in North America we are still on the July 20 and so have not received notice in the Home page that your birthday is here. I just got on to the Tea Party and am reading posts. Happy birthday my friend and I do wish you the best day of your life!!! Do tell us what you like to do for your birthday and what kind of birthday "cake" do you like? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Birthday from the UK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, thank you so much for your welcome,really took me by surprise being mentioned.
> 
> I am touched by everyones concern and support for each other that is on here.They all sound really close friends.
> 
> I have enjoyed reading the TP chat and continue to although my own input will be very small and most likely Boring!!!!! Good wishes to all Jan
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dreamweaver just a note that may or may not help with your mother and an assisted living community/retirement community. My dentist and his wife moved into such a community a few years ago NOT because they couldn't take care of themselves but because a huge house and landscaping, etc was taking a toll. The Doctor STILL practices a few days a week along with his son who also is a wonderful dentist. Perhaps putting a spin on it that such a residence woudl allow more time to socialize, etc would make it more attractive. My own mom had to move in when she became blind after a stroke. Yes, she was very resistive to say the least but within 6 months she loved the place and helped others adjust. Mom got so that she would rather stay there then with one of us because it was home to her then. We made sure she had plenty of her own belongings/furnishing in her room/apt too. Mom lived quite happily there the last 7 years of her life. Best of luck to you and your DH. I also know how those cortizon shots hurt; OUCH to say the least. Will keep you in my prayers and sending positive thoughts.



Dreamweaver said:


> Thank You, Joy, Marge, and all who have given such good advise on Mom. I know you all have to be tired of my saga. DH an I *have*collected many brochures on different communities. I have also helped my friend research for her MIL and we just moved her from The Wellington (inependent.assisted) into The Gardens (skilled nursing). (Names for Pammies benefit) We know Mom will never go for it. It would take a joint presentation with brothers,,,, probably would have to force her into it and we really can't do that, since she is still capable of making her own decisions..... BTW.... she takes no regular medication (good thing because she hasn't been able to remember to take her pain and antibiotic pills this past few days.) She [can[/b] cook... just not doing it well so not eating well. Don't know if she would accept Meals on Wheels.... Since we just live a block away, she *could eat with us but she won't try to walk down here, and I just plain don't WANT to have to get her every day and disrupt our life and change our cooking to match her likes and dislikes. She really wants to go out to eat so she has the socialization and leftovers... I think she would love the socialization and lack of responsibilities in a retirement community (she does not need assistance with anything yet) and we woul still include her in all family things and take her to appointments, etc.... but I know brothers don't see deterioration on a daily basis, don't realize the toll it is taking on me (and that isn't mom's fault... it just is) I wish there was a way that I could get her evaluated, so that a professional could advise as to what she actually NEEDS, not me putting my slant on it.... OK... enough of that.
> 
> Talked to the Dr. I have to stay on this lousy medication another month and then have another scope.... It may be starting to help.... not sure. Have been so upset and exhausted this week.... tears and all, that I have not been super physically active so not coughing as much the past 2 days.... Which came first, the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Poor DH has been diagnosed with Trigger Finger and has to get cortizone shots in all his knuckles on right hand Tues. OUCH! He is doing pretty good adjusting to hearing aides... hust not on the phone or in restaurants.... He has to check in with Dr. tomorrow by phone. We think there may be a little glitch on his blood work.
> 
> All this is just one more reason why Mom is such an issue for me. DH and I are good, but we aren't spring chickens and are basically adverse to a lot of the routine care of our house...... This stress is putting us in our chairs too much so we aren't doing a good job in either location.
> 
> Formular One race is on..... I think I'll have another cup of spiced tea..... Maybe I'll work on this danged ruffle scarf. Just discovered that I missed a stitch on a finished one and I can't figure out which end is up and how to take it apart or even find correct location for a cheater's thread and needle mend........
> 
> Oh, you all know that the dental issue drove me up the wall this week...... Well, GD #1 has wisdom teeth coming out tomorrow with oral surgeon and GD#2 is getting braces on Tues..... I may just have nightmares with little dancing teeth!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ceili

jynx, did you ever get to the Naper Settlement when you lived up here? lots of fun, and now they also have a Pow Wow in the fall, which seems all the more authentic due to the pioneer setting.


Dreamweaver said:


> Daralene...... Love the pictures of the village. What a wonderful learning experience for the kids. We have a small version of that very near here and a large village in downtown Dallas. Back in Chicago, my mother learned to spin and weave in exchange for dressing in period clothes and giving demos of these crafts at Graue Mill, a working gristmill in the suburbs. That is what got me interested in weaving... We also have a community a couple hours drive away that actually lives their lives this way today...... I love it all.
> 
> When I have done demos at schools..... spinning and weaving..... the children (especially the boys) love trying all the tools and are awed at what it takes to have a pair of pants..... (No running into Target for instnat gratification.)


----------



## jmai5421

preston said:


> rookieretiree - a gal after my own heart - that pair beats any banquet i've ever been to. next time add some dill pickle to the sandwick (on whole wheat toast). it makes a moment to remember. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! Or Sunday! Already pretty hot here. I didn't get up until 10:30, but the dogs had woken me up several times, so I don't feel rested. Now I have to decide what I'm going to eat. I think I just don't want to cook! I hope everyone has a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> I have those days....that's when peanut butter sandwiches taste really good...especially in the heat. Peanut butter on toast and a cold glass of milk takes me back to childhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Wow! peanut butter toast with dill pickle. Two of my favorites. I will try that as i have both in my refrigerator. Sotcked up on the PB&J when granddaughters were here. I can my own pickles. That might just make a great lunch.


----------



## DollieD

Jacki,
You are so welcome!
There are many of these recipes floating around.
A real Derby favorite here!
But, we have them all year, and they really are easy to make!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Dreamweaver said:


> ........
> 
> Oh, you all know that the dental issue drove me up the wall this week...... Well, GD #1 has wisdom teeth coming out tomorrow with oral surgeon and GD#2 is getting braces on Tues..... I may just have nightmares with little dancing teeth!!!!!!!


With all you're going through....more dental appointments are not what you need! I've seen my share of doctors these past 5 years...and I'm still the most nervous before I go to the dentist. But, thanks for the reminder that I need to get my appointments made so I can stuff done before DH has to return to work.


----------



## DollieD

Setlegg,
My doctor told me once that I must be in tremendous pain for the cortizone shots not to hurt, but they never have. For that, I thank God!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Redkimba said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> what pattern are you using for your dishcloth redkimba? maybe we could have a picture when you are finished.
> 
> we are so glad that you joined us at the tea party - we hope you come often - sit and enjoy a cuppa or several cuppas - we always have the pot on. new people always add so much to our party - we are looking forward to your next visit.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I love that towel design...thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'm using this pattern: http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/knittowel.html I will post pictures after I'm done. I've already done two others; it's the perfect pattern for being brain-dead (hard day at work)
> 
> so it's more of a towel than a dishcloth. I just wanted something to dry off my hands after washing/rinsing in the sink & not waste that many paper towels. My goal is to have 2-3 per week available.
> 
> This morning I cleaned out my deep freezer, the freezer section of my fridge & the pantry of any expired-date foods. I had no idea that I had 3 trash bags full of stuff.
> 
> Now for this week's grocery run. Sewing this afternoon.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've seen you post that suggestion before and just can't wrap my brain around it....but I like sweet and sour stuff, so just need to try it, I promise.



preston said:


> rookieretiree - a gal after my own heart - that pair beats any banquet i've ever been to. next time add some dill pickle to the sandwick (on whole wheat toast). it makes a moment to remember. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! Or Sunday! Already pretty hot here. I didn't get up until 10:30, but the dogs had woken me up several times, so I don't feel rested. Now I have to decide what I'm going to eat. I think I just don't want to cook! I hope everyone has a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> I have those days....that's when peanut butter sandwiches taste really good...especially in the heat. Peanut butter on toast and a cold glass of milk takes me back to childhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Wow! people have been so kind wishing me well for my birthday!

Thank you to:

Tessadale
KateB
Marianne- Ringo being a corgi, has very short legs!
JanL, and a belated birthday wish to you- loved your song!
Wannabear
Needleme
Katynora
Sorlenna
Jilze
Jacki
Chayjan (Jaycee)
Stella K
Daralene
Dream weaver
Poledra
a welcome to Red Kimba
and Dori Sage, you are so lucky still being able to knead- I find it is just not worth the ache, although once I would never have used a machine!
If anyone has been omited please forgive me! 
I enjoyed my day out yesterday, and the puppy must have stayed under the house rather than patrolling the back fence- so he was not the mud-ball I had feared!

Happy day from the wintery south, and early monday morning!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear oh Dear I managed to omit Sam! What an oversight!
Sam, I have a fairly small bread machine- very good for a small family but the loaves are 500g and 750g. I have not forgotten Needleme- just have to do some conversions for you.
the reason I make the bread so frequently is partly because of the smaller loaf size- partly because we like it fresh- partly because Fale can easily eat one loaf a day- I share mine with the dogs- they love the crusts! I like a rye, wholemeal, and oat receipt I have worked out because I needed the wholegrains- but I make a white loaf for Fale. I certainly am getting my money's worth out of the machine.


----------



## preston

rookieretiree - one bite and you will realize you never really lived - it is that good. i slice mine and lay them on the peanut butter. also - peanut butter on both slices. whole wheat toast is the best bread to use. let us know what you think.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen you post that suggestion before and just can't wrap my brain around it....but I like sweet and sour stuff, so just need to try it, I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> rookieretiree - a gal after my own heart - that pair beats any banquet i've ever been to. next time add some dill pickle to the sandwick (on whole wheat toast). it makes a moment to remember. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! Or Sunday! Already pretty hot here. I didn't get up until 10:30, but the dogs had woken me up several times, so I don't feel rested. Now I have to decide what I'm going to eat. I think I just don't want to cook! I hope everyone has a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> I have those days....that's when peanut butter sandwiches taste really good...especially in the heat. Peanut butter on toast and a cold glass of milk takes me back to childhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

think i am needing to get a bread machine - i really like homemade bread.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Dear oh Dear I managed to omit Sam! What an oversight!
> Sam, I have a fairly small bread machine- very good for a small family but the loaves are 500g and 750g. I have not forgotten Needleme- just have to do some conversions for you.
> the reason I make the bread so frequently is partly because of the smaller loaf size- partly because we like it fresh- partly because Fale can easily eat one loaf a day- I share mine with the dogs- they love the crusts! I like a rye, wholemeal, and oat receipt I have worked out because I needed the wholegrains- but I make a white loaf for Fale. I certainly am getting my money's worth out of the machine.


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for hosting the tea party yet again. I do have a great recipe for scones. Have been making the same recipe for over 40 years, with variations. The only trouble with it is, it just doesn't work with the flour sold in the US. My daughter has lived in the States for many years and she has declared the next time she is in Canada with a car she will take some of ours back with her. When my husband and I were "snowbirds" I always took my own flour with me, as did many Canadian women. That said, if anyone wants the recipe, I would be glad to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet the Canadians on here would like your recipe! I get up there often and might be able to bring some Canadian flour back if it is allowed. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Five-Roses-Purpose-Flour-20kg/dp/B000LQJ5ZE/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1342974133&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=canadian+flour
> 
> This is apparently Canadian flour.
Click to expand...

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora

daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got it :!: :!: :!: But let me warn you, they are talking about Peanut Butter :lol: At least we now have warning. We can have two, the best of both worlds.....Sour Cherry and Peanut Butter :!: :!: :!: Now that would be funny if Seattle came to you bearing pies and cakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I do wish we could put together a Seattle-based caravan to come celebrate Sam's birthday! As it happens, however, I won't be able to join in. My DD will be home from New York that weekend to celebrate her goddaughter's birthday on Sept. 25. Sorry, Sam. I luv ya, but seeing DD takes precedence. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dollie when I used to get them in my knees before they were eventually replaced they didn't hurt much either but I don't know if it was the way the physician assistant did it or what but the last one in my thumb joint had me crying it hurt so much. He said I really needed to just get the joint replaced but I'm just not mentally there yet to deal with another such surgery. I know I will eventually but not now. I'm so glad you are able to tolerate the shots. That is a blessing for sure.



DollieD said:


> Setlegg,
> My doctor told me once that I must be in tremendous pain for the cortizone shots not to hurt, but they never have. For that, I thank God!!


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank You, Joy, Marge, and all who have given such good advise on Mom. I know you all have to be tired of my saga. DH an I *have*collected many brochures on different communities. I have also helped my friend research for her MIL and we just moved her from The Wellington (inependent.assisted) into The Gardens (skilled nursing). (Names for Pammies benefit) We know Mom will never go for it. It would take a joint presentation with brothers,,,, probably would have to force her into it and we really can't do that, since she is still capable of making her own decisions..... BTW.... she takes no regular medication (good thing because she hasn't been able to remember to take her pain and antibiotic pills this past few days.) She [can[/b] cook... just not doing it well so not eating well. Don't know if she would accept Meals on Wheels.... Since we just live a block away, she *could eat with us but she won't try to walk down here, and I just plain don't WANT to have to get her every day and disrupt our life and change our cooking to match her likes and dislikes. She really wants to go out to eat so she has the socialization and leftovers... I think she would love the socialization and lack of responsibilities in a retirement community (she does not need assistance with anything yet) and we woul still include her in all family things and take her to appointments, etc.... but I know brothers don't see deterioration on a daily basis, don't realize the toll it is taking on me (and that isn't mom's fault... it just is) I wish there was a way that I could get her evaluated, so that a professional could advise as to what she actually NEEDS, not me putting my slant on it.... OK... enough of that.
> 
> Talked to the Dr. I have to stay on this lousy medication another month and then have another scope.... It may be starting to help.... not sure. Have been so upset and exhausted this week.... tears and all, that I have not been super physically active so not coughing as much the past 2 days.... Which came first, the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Poor DH has been diagnosed with Trigger Finger and has to get cortizone shots in all his knuckles on right hand Tues. OUCH! He is doing pretty good adjusting to hearing aides... hust not on the phone or in restaurants.... He has to check in with Dr. tomorrow by phone. We think there may be a little glitch on his blood work.
> 
> All this is just one more reason why Mom is such an issue for me. DH and I are good, but we aren't spring chickens and are basically adverse to a lot of the routine care of our house...... This stress is putting us in our chairs too much so we aren't doing a good job in either location.
> 
> Formular One race is on..... I think I'll have another cup of spiced tea..... Maybe I'll work on this danged ruffle scarf. Just discovered that I missed a stitch on a finished one and I can't figure out which end is up and how to take it apart or even find correct location for a cheater's thread and needle mend........
> 
> Oh, you all know that the dental issue drove me up the wall this week...... Well, GD #1 has wisdom teeth coming out tomorrow with oral surgeon and GD#2 is getting braces on Tues..... I may just have nightmares with little dancing teeth!!!!!!!*


*
_________________________________________
We always enjoy hearing from you Dreamweaver. You are always there for all of us and it is only right that we are there for you when you need someone. Unbelievable about all the dental work. Laughing or grimacing about the little dancing teeth.

Just want to mention that when the medicine works there is a die off and you can feel worse with that. Glad they are keeping you on longer as I was just thinking about you and know how stubborn this problem is and was afraid you would just get rid of it to have it grow back again. This way there is more chance that you won't have to deal with it again. That is a long time and you must be so tired of it. A long road back to health and energy, but each step is a step nearer to health.

Such a difficult period of life right now. It really does sound like your mother would love the socialization of one of the places you are looking into it. Must be the idea that she is against. Just sad when other members of the family aren't there and don't understand. Sending good thoughts your way.
Hugs,
Daralene*


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> Daralene...... Love the pictures of the village. What a wonderful learning experience for the kids. We have a small version of that very near here and a large village in downtown Dallas. Back in Chicago, my mother learned to spin and weave in exchange for dressing in period clothes and giving demos of these crafts at Graue Mill, a working gristmill in the suburbs. That is what got me interested in weaving... We also have a community a couple hours drive away that actually lives their lives this way today...... I love it all.
> 
> When I have done demos at schools..... spinning and weaving..... the children (especially the boys) love trying all the tools and are awed at what it takes to have a pair of pants..... (No running into Target for instnat gratification.)


Thank you Dreamweaver........How wonderful that you spin and weave. I knew that but forgot. How special that your mother did the very same thing and wore the old clothes for demonstrations. What a neat way to learn. Isn't that great that the boys are interested in spinning and weaving too :thumbup: Glad the photos brought back memories for you and others on here. Great memories for me too. :!:


----------



## KatyNora

Well, the tea room has been quite busy this weekend, hasn't it? Carol and Camilla and Bulldog, it's good to see you all chiming in a bit so we can know your healing process is continuing. And to Pammie, Jynx and Marianne, I sympathize with what you're going through with your moms. My sisters and I went through much the same process with our mom. It's not easy in the best of circumstances. It really is good to know that the tea party is here for us all when there are tough times to be weathered. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Carlyle

I like peanut butter, mayo, and dill pickle sandwiches. GK cant believe I eat anything so gross as they only eat pj sandwiches. I like the sharpness of the pickle with the peanut butter.


----------



## charliesaunt

Dreamweaver, I know this road too well...the ups and downs and all the tough decisions we have to make. Siblings aren't have to be involved in the day to day decisions, but have opinions on everything.

Remember, you have to take care of yourself and your husband also. We are of the age when we tire easily and aren't the "girls" we once were.


----------



## jmai5421

preston said:


> rookieretiree - one bite and you will realize you never really lived - it is that good. i slice mine and lay them on the peanut butter. also - peanut butter on both slices. whole wheat toast is the best bread to use. let us know what you think.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you post that suggestion before and just can't wrap my brain around it....but I like sweet and sour stuff, so just need to try it, I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> rookieretiree - a gal after my own heart - that pair beats any banquet i've ever been to. next time add some dill pickle to the sandwick (on whole wheat toast). it makes a moment to remember. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! Or Sunday! Already pretty hot here. I didn't get up until 10:30, but the dogs had woken me up several times, so I don't feel rested. Now I have to decide what I'm going to eat. I think I just don't want to cook! I hope everyone has a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> I have those days....that's when peanut butter sandwiches taste really good...especially in the heat. Peanut butter on toast and a cold glass of milk takes me back to childhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
I did have tea, but it was sun tea iced. It is 94 outside and 80 inside. We do not have AC at the cabin so we are staying in with everything closed up with fans. It is comfortable, but I don't want to do anything to heat up the cabin. 
We are supposed to have more of the same tomorrow, hot and humid. I have planns to meet a fellow KP'r tomorrow. She lives close by in this North country. I am anxious for the get together and to meet her. We will knit the afternoon away.
Prayers and positive thoughts for everybody.


----------



## preston

thanks for joining us carlyle - try the sandwich on whole wheat toast - the whole wheat just does something wonderful to the taste.

hope to see you back real soon - the tea pat is always full and if it isn't we will make a new pot. we like lots of people in the conversation.

sam



Carlyle said:


> I like peanut butter, mayo, and dill pickle sandwiches. GK cant believe I eat anything so gross as they only eat pj sandwiches. I like the sharpness of the pickle with the peanut butter.


----------



## preston

charliesaunt - welcome to the tea party - come sit a spell and have a cup of tea. the more you show up the better we will like it. lots of voices make interesting conversations.

sam



charliesaunt said:


> Dreamweaver, I know this road too well...the ups and downs and all the tough decisions we have to make. Siblings aren't have to be involved in the day to day decisions, but have opinions on everything.
> 
> Remember, you have to take care of yourself and your husband also. We are of the age when we tire easily and aren't the "girls" we once were.


----------



## preston

i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter. 

sam

You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.


----------



## carol's gifts

darowil said:


> Around the 9th August we are going to Albury (for those who know where that is), about a 10 hour my husnand says for his sisters 60th. As the last time the family got together was when there father died in March we feel it is important to go. (just as well I read this before posting- I left out sisters and he is still well off his 60th!)
> Then we are going up to the Northern Territory for a few weeks. Most of it will be work related for David, with we hope some holiday time up there. But not sure just yet when we go- in fact David may need to be organised before we go to Albury as he will be flying straight to Sydney from Albury for work and may fly straight to Darwin (capital of the Northern Territory).
> So I am around for a few more weeks.


 :lol: Darowil--Save travels to you and your family. I can't stress enough how important it is to tell those you love and appreciate every opportunity you get--the next moment may never come. Thanks for your support for me during these past two months.


----------



## Redkimba

preston said:


> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam


I can't eat peanut butter any more. Since I had my gall bladder removed 3 years ago, I get incredible heartburn if I have peanut butter.

However, I did find a Hungry Girl peanut butter brownie recipe that's pretty good & lets me have pb in tiny doses. http://www.hungry-girl.com/chew/show/1982


----------



## carol's gifts

daralene said:


> Had to laugh. Here I am on the computer to get into my insurance site and whoa.......where am I. I automatically came to Knitting Paradise. Addicted or what :shock: :?:


 :lol:  :roll: Funny Daralene--Sounds like your mind is on the same track as I am!!!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

RookieRetiree said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> my oldest daughter and family are driving up from indianapolis today, i am going to pop into the shower and make myself halfway presentable. i will be popping in and out most of the day trying to keep up.
> 
> a cloudless eighty degree day in store for us - sounds good to me.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> If you get the weather we had yesterday, you'll enjoy it. Enjoy the visit with your daughter.
> 
> We spent yesterday at our son's company picnic up in Madison and then stopped at a cousin's house for a belated 8th grade graduation party for twins going into H.S. Was a wonderful day - didn't get over 80 and was overcast until about 2:00 p.m.
> 
> Looking at my house this a.m., I think I need to try out that entire list of vinegar cleaning tips...so I better get busy with laundry and general housekeeping. Will leave the windows and washing down the kitchen cabinets for another day.
> 
> The air conditioning was not working when we got home last night...oh no. DH and neighbor figured out that it was the electrical wire that had been spliced, so they were able to temporarily fix it. Thankfully, it hadn't gotten too hot in the meantime. They'll be working on a permanent fix today..thank God DH is good handyman!
Click to expand...

 :lol: Glad to hear your day was full of fun.The weather was perfect yesterday. Your are blessed not only the fact your husband is a handyman, but that you still have each other. Be Blessed and thankful.


----------



## KatyNora

preston said:


> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.


Oh, you've asked for it now, Sam! I'll start off with my favorite sandwich - peanut butter and brown sugar. :lol: And just to be honest, I'll admit that my sneaky treat (I never let my girls see this one) is a spoonful of peanut butter thoroughly dipped into Nestle Quik.


----------



## carol's gifts

RookieRetiree said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am now only here for a short time during the day.
> 
> I did manage to take some sock knitting with me to do at the hospital lol...sorry but I am a knitting/ crocheting addict!!!
> 
> With a 16 inch incision of staples on my abdomen and all bandaged...nurses were in aw of my knitting lol...I said just my addiction..
> 
> Hugs and God Bless you all,,
> 
> Camilla
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to see you pop in - it can't be easy to sit to knit...you are awesome. Get well soon!
Click to expand...

 :wink: :lol: Camilla --sending a smile your way. I pray your recovery will be complete and quick. We are all here for you as you feel up to getting on TP.


----------



## carol's gifts

RookieRetiree said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! Or Sunday! Already pretty hot here. I didn't get up until 10:30, but the dogs had woken me up several times, so I don't feel rested. Now I have to decide what I'm going to eat. I think I just don't want to cook! I hope everyone has a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> I have those days....that's when peanut butter sandwiches taste really good...especially in the heat. Peanut butter on toast and a cold glass of milk takes me back to childhood.
Click to expand...

 :lol: ;-) Ummmm Good!! We also had graham crackers with peanut butter on them with good ole southern sweet ice tea!! All these walking down memory lane brings smiles to my face!!


----------



## Edith M

I like my peanut butter on sliced Granny Smith apples and piled into celery ribs with raisens on top. Ants on a Log. And let us not forget licking it off the spoon straight from the jar. I knew a lady in Texas that used it as a cure for Migraine head aches. She carried a little jar of peanut butter and a small spoon with her wherever she went and at the first sign of a migraine she took a spoonful.


----------



## 5mmdpns

DollieD said:


> Setlegg,
> My doctor told me once that I must be in tremendous pain for the cortizone shots not to hurt, but they never have. For that, I thank God!!


None of my cortisone shots ever hurt! The secret? the doctor also drew up some local anesthetic into the needle with the cortisone.


----------



## oddball

preston said:


> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.


I really love peanut butter with vegemite but my DD thinks it's weird because she only eats it with jam/jelly. GD likes it with chocolate spread.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Sam, and the res of my Tea Party friends. I think my fingers are getting numb. The niece had her baby girl on the 16th. a day after my youngest was born. I hate to admit he was 40 were does the time go but I digress. I have a couple of outfits done and now I'm finish up on the last booty. Pictures will be one the way as soon as I am finished. The live in Mississippi. They are getting one outfit you'll need sunglasses...LOL Until later. Sharon


----------



## west coast kitty

my fovourite way to eat peanut butter is right off the spoon


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Chayjan--Welcome to our TP. We learn alot, laugh alot,and just simply share life with each other. Lots of good friends. Join us as often as you can--we all learn from each other.


----------



## preston

katynora - how wonderful is that - i never thought of dipping it into Nestle Quik - and then spread it on the bread with brown sugar. oh my. when i was in high school i used to take butter and brown sugar sandwiches - bs piled on think so it had time to get gooy with the butter - must have been why i weighed 195 when i graduated from high school (at 5'3")

love the combination katynora.

sam



KatyNora said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you've asked for it now, Sam! I'll start off with my favorite sandwich - peanut butter and brown sugar. :lol: And just to be honest, I'll admit that my sneaky treat (I never let my girls see this one) is a spoonful of peanut butter thoroughly dipped into Nestle Quik.
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

HI Sam, My favorite way to eat peanut butter is in a cookie...hee hee


----------



## preston

oddball - what is vegemite? i wonder what the american equivalent would be?

sam



oddball said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I really love peanut butter with vegemite but my DD thinks it's weird because she only eats it with jam/jelly. GD likes it with chocolate spread.
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

Happy belated birthday myfanway! sorry I missed saying it sooner.


----------



## preston

sharon - so glad you feel enough better to join us - we will put the pot on anytime you feel like joining us - and we hope it is lots and lots - anxious for the pictures.
]
sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam, and the res of my Tea Party friends. I think my fingers are getting numb. The niece had her baby girl on the 16th. a day after my youngest was born. I hate to admit he was 40 were does the time go but I digress. I have a couple of outfits done and now I'm finish up on the last booty. Pictures will be one the way as soon as I am finished. The live in Mississippi. They are getting one outfit you'll need sunglasses...LOL Until later. Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2

vegemite/marmite a yeast spread, which must for most be merely smeared on toast, etc. If you spread it thick like jam, most people find it really gross- I don't think there is an exact American equivalent.



preston said:
 

> oddball - what is vegemite? i wonder what the american equivalent would be?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I really love peanut butter with vegemite but my DD thinks it's weird because she only eats it with jam/jelly. GD likes it with chocolate spread.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy belated birthday myfanway! sorry I missed saying it sooner.


thank you! it is nice getting belated wishes too- How are you keeping?


----------



## Strawberry4u

Chayjan said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Th
> 
> My favorites are the 50's & 60's.Thats my way of telling you I am an OLDIE Jan
> 
> 
> 
> I too love the 50's and 60's music. Great stuff. no cursing you can understand every word good beat.
> 
> I also love swing,big band. I always wanted to get a cd of the Great Gatsby ( the older one ) with Robert Redford, Mia Farrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

KatyNora said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you've asked for it now, Sam! I'll start off with my favorite sandwich - peanut butter and brown sugar. :lol: And just to be honest, I'll admit that my sneaky treat (I never let my girls see this one) is a spoonful of peanut butter thoroughly dipped into Nestle Quik.
Click to expand...

haha, you could put pb on one slice of toast and the Brown Cow chocolate syrup on the other slice of toast, put them together and have a chololate pb toasted sandwich!!!!! hum, making my tummy grumble now!!! 

I do love toasted pumpernickle bread with pb & dills!! pb on cracker sandwiches are good too! A pb brownie delight is made by adding two tablespoons of pb to any brownie recipe.


----------



## oddball

preston said:


> oddball - what is vegemite? i wonder what the american equivalent would be?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I really love peanut butter with vegemite but my DD thinks it's weird because she only eats it with jam/jelly. GD likes it with chocolate spread.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam- do you have marmite over there. It's a yeast extract spread. Vegemite is an Australian alternative that we can get here. I don't find it as strong as marmite.
Lin x


----------



## Strawberry4u

People, you are killing me!!!! with these wonderful recipes I can't have  I'm trying to be good but.... I had to break down this weekend and have pizza. I want to make every recipe I've seen. I love you guys but like I said YOU ARE KilLLING ME only kidding. Sharon


----------



## Strawberry4u

[
Rosaposa- so sorry to here about your mothers passing. I understand how you are feeling. My prayers are with you x[/quote]

I too feel so sorry for your beloved mothers passing. May Gods light shine on you and your family to get through this tough time and find you healing.


----------



## Strawberry4u

west coast kitty said:


> my fovourite way to eat peanut butter is right off the spoon


I like this No fan fare,nothing fancy, right off the spoon. Ta dah.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Dreamweaver--So sorry you are having such a difficult decision, and I would not even offer advise in such a trying stiuation. I will pray for you and your husband. Be good to yourself and your husband---if you are not happy with yourself, you can't make others happy. Stress can really play havoc on your health. Am here for you. Please take anything I said in care for you.


----------



## mjs

jmai5421 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> rookieretiree - one bite and you will realize you never really lived - it is that good. i slice mine and lay them on the peanut butter. also - peanut butter on both slices. whole wheat toast is the best bread to use. let us know what you think.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you post that suggestion before and just can't wrap my brain around it....but I like sweet and sour stuff, so just need to try it, I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> rookieretiree - a gal after my own heart - that pair beats any banquet i've ever been to. next time add some dill pickle to the sandwick (on whole wheat toast). it makes a moment to remember. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! Or Sunday! Already pretty hot here. I didn't get up until 10:30, but the dogs had woken me up several times, so I don't feel rested. Now I have to decide what I'm going to eat. I think I just don't want to cook! I hope everyone has a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> I have those days....that's when peanut butter sandwiches taste really good...especially in the heat. Peanut butter on toast and a cold glass of milk takes me back to childhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> I did have tea, but it was sun tea iced. It is 94 outside and 80 inside. We do not have AC at the cabin so we are staying in with everything closed up with fans. It is comfortable, but I don't want to do anything to heat up the cabin.
> We are supposed to have more of the same tomorrow, hot and humid. I have planns to meet a fellow KP'r tomorrow. She lives close by in this North country. I am anxious for the get together and to meet her. We will knit the afternoon away.
> Prayers and positive thoughts for everybody.
Click to expand...

I get peanut butter that is only peanuts, and even used to make it until I realized it was just about as cheap to buy it. But I don't see why it has to be kept in the refrigerator. Mine isn't.


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! Or Sunday! Already pretty hot here. I didn't get up until 10:30, but the dogs had woken me up several times, so I don't feel rested. Now I have to decide what I'm going to eat. I think I just don't want to cook! I hope everyone has a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> I have those days....that's when peanut butter sandwiches taste really good...especially in the heat. Peanut butter on toast and a cold glass of milk takes me back to childhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: ;-) Ummmm Good!! We also had graham crackers with peanut butter on them with good ole southern sweet ice tea!! All these walking down memory lane brings smiles to my face!!
Click to expand...

pb and graham crackers is a good snack. I used to take these when I took kids places and they might not have been fed before we left.


----------



## mjs

Edith M said:


> I like my peanut butter on sliced Granny Smith apples and piled into celery ribs with raisens on top. Ants on a Log. And let us not forget licking it off the spoon straight from the jar. I knew a lady in Texas that used it as a cure for Migraine head aches. She carried a little jar of peanut butter and a small spoon with her wherever she went and at the first sign of a migraine she took a spoonful.


That sounds to me like more of a hypoglycemic headache.


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> oddball - what is vegemite? i wonder what the american equivalent would be?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I really love peanut butter with vegemite but my DD thinks it's weird because she only eats it with jam/jelly. GD likes it with chocolate spread.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think vegemite is similar to marmite, and we are fortunate there is no American equivalent.


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> oddball - what is vegemite? i wonder what the american equivalent would be?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I really love peanut butter with vegemite but my DD thinks it's weird because she only eats it with jam/jelly. GD likes it with chocolate spread.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Actually, of course, vegemite is available here through Amazon.


----------



## 81brighteyes

myfanwy said:


> Dear oh Dear I managed to omit Sam! What an oversight!
> Sam, I have a fairly small bread machine- very good for a small family but the loaves are 500g and 750g. I have not forgotten Needleme- just have to do some conversions for you.
> the reason I make the bread so frequently is partly because of the smaller loaf size- partly because we like it fresh- partly because Fale can easily eat one loaf a day- I share mine with the dogs- they love the crusts! I like a rye, wholemeal, and oat receipt I have worked out because I needed the wholegrains- but I make a white loaf for Fale. I certainly am getting my money's worth out of the machine.


And me!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I can't believe it took me most of the day to catch up to page 25!! I just need to remember to jump in here on Saturday morning!!!
Sam - I'm sorry about your travel plans....but down the road you may change your mind - just consider this a temporary delay! I would love a source for the baby sweater in Homespun, I have a bag full of it.
Sandy - broken thumb = missing knitting - so sorry-
Myfanwy - Happy Birthday Yesterday!!!! Mine was on the 18th and I think instead of going forward next year (60) I will start counting backwards!!
Dreamweaver - I'm keeping you and your Mom in my thoughts - I know how difficult this can be - I lost my Mom a couple of years ago and we had some trying times towards the end - but I knew that she loved me and I made sure she knew that I loved her...that was real important to me after she was gone.
Camilla - It's nice to hear from you - I hope you are feeling better real soon-
Rosa - I'm sorry about your Mom - I will send you positive vibes to help you through-
And last but not least - RookieRetiree - did you find the breakfast crockpot recipe??? Can someone direct me to which page it was on last week, or who posted it??? Thanks!!
We've had a little rain just T-Storms in the afternoons. I am working on my second pair of slippers and I will post pictures tomorrow... I really need to spend less time here - but I would just miss the chatting so much!! Have a great afternoon - or morning --- Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear AZ Sticks, thank you for the birthday wish, and a belated wish for yourself!


----------



## Joe P

I need to chime in for a change. I have been so busy with Mother's chores and duties and my own with cleaning the house, buying an old 50's wooden round table for the kitchen and cleaning it up and polishing it and using Old English on the legs to make it look good. I love 50's stuff and 40's stuff in this old cottage here at Lake McQueeney. Also, my step son is here and will be living with us he is 28 and is getting his new driver's license, i.d., social security card as all this was stolen in California. We got his birth certificate a few days ago from California.

My grandson who was robbed on the airplane trip from active duty in Korea evidently finally made it home but I was not called that he arrived. Oh well, no news is good news.

The tragedy in Colorado is devestating to me and the world. We have far too many guns and issues with 100 rounds to be shot with guns at a time, needless in my book. We have so many shootings in this country. I hope and pray this country can do something about this tragic event of so many events like it. I hope this is not too political for all of you but I am so saddened by the deaths and the injured still many in the hospital. Unbelievable.

Life here is hot, hot, hot. I went to mass this a.m. and dropped step son off at a woman's home to help her with chores for pay and we will pick him up. It takes an hour to drive to the church that I want to go to and the service is an hour and a half long(but I love it) and then to Costco to get weekly stuff especially for Mother this week and then cheap gas at $3.20 a gallon today. I got home after I ate a caeser salad at Costco and have been resting. I can not get caught up reading everything but I am so glad you have mentioned me and you have been in my heart. 

Sam, your decision is for your best interest and you are right to choose what you need. Take care, buddy. joe p


----------



## Dori Sage

Chayjan said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Thanks Daralene--It means so much for everyone to have stood along side of me in their thoughts and, prayers and well wishes, during this time of great loss of my Precious Fred. I get up every morning early now and sit out on the deck, jounaling, listening to the birds chirp and sing, and reflect on me and Fred together. It is a peaceful time and a time for healing. Love to watch the sunrise. Off to church soon, but wanted to stop in this morning and say Good Morning, Evening, and Good night to my TP family. THANKS AGAIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> MY thoughts are with you. I lost my husband of 54 years 2 years last June and am only just coming to terms with it and realise my life has to go on.
> 
> The first year was hell and I wasn't a very nice person to know at that time but with the help of wonderful friends and loving dogs I have to where I am today Jan
Click to expand...

Jan I am totally with you. Lost my huband of 30 years 2-1/2 years ago. had to close his law practice, sell my house, move, pack, unpack. Kids were no help. But now I am in a place I love, which is my own, weather is great, and I am really upbeat. I now can face the rest of my life. But for two years I was really a b---h. No, I was really unhappy with life and it showed in every way.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Joe P. Hi and I hope all is well with you and your family. I agree about the guns but the problem is the bad guys have them. I don't want to start a war here. As you can see where I live too many people's homes are getting broken into when they are home or not. It's good they have some protection. I for one are afraid of guns, but if it's my life or theirs who knows what I will do. I get sad when I watch the News and see a couple shot and killed and they gave up everything anyway. We have as much crime as anywhere else but so far we are getting a culture of undocumented criminals. It's every night a shooting but, they seem to be killing each other off in some new gang. Sometimes I don't understand what is going on with people. 
Give me a minute AHHHH I'm down off my soapbox. Love you guys,Sharon


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.


Everybody thinks I am nuts but I love it with a slice of onion, and even some sambaal oolek. A little spicy and perhaps Asian. LOL Like I want to be :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> I need to chime in for a change. I have been so busy with Mother's chores and duties and my own with cleaning the house, buying an old 50's wooden round table for the kitchen and cleaning it up and polishing it and using Old English on the legs to make it look good. I love 50's stuff and 40's stuff in this old cottage here at Lake McQueeney. Also, my step son is here and will be living with us he is 28 and is getting his new driver's license, i.d., social security card as all this was stolen in California. We got his birth certificate a few days ago from California.
> 
> My grandson who was robbed on the airplane trip from active duty in Korea evidently finally made it home but I was not called that he arrived. Oh well, no news is good news.
> 
> The tragedy in Colorado is devestating to me and the world. We have far too many guns and issues with 100 rounds to be shot with guns at a time, needless in my book. We have so many shootings in this country. I hope and pray this country can do something about this tragic event of so many events like it. I hope this is not too political for all of you but I am so saddened by the deaths and the injured still many in the hospital. Unbelievable.
> 
> Life here is hot, hot, hot. I went to mass this a.m. and dropped step son off at a woman's home to help her with chores for pay and we will pick him up. It takes an hour to drive to the church that I want to go to and the service is an hour and a half long(but I love it) and then to Costco to get weekly stuff especially for Mother this week and then cheap gas at $3.20 a gallon today. I got home after I ate a caeser salad at Costco and have been resting. I can not get caught up reading everything but I am so glad you have mentioned me and you have been in my heart.
> 
> Sam, your decision is for your best interest and you are right to choose what you need. Take care, buddy. joe p


Hi Joe.......we are glad you chimed in. Sounds like a busy time for you. Sometimes I can't believe how busy being retired gets. You didn't mention any pain so hope that means you are doing better. I agree about people not having war weapons. We won't get into the whole personal gun. That's not for the TP, but this was a war assault weapon and did so much damage. That is totally different from a gun. Such a tragedy and all in such a short time. My sympathies go out to the families of those who lost their lives and all those who were shot. Just shocking.....yet again.


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Setlegg,
> My doctor told me once that I must be in tremendous pain for the cortizone shots not to hurt, but they never have. For that, I thank God!!
> 
> 
> 
> None of my cortisone shots ever hurt! The secret? the doctor also drew up some local anesthetic into the needle with the cortisone.
Click to expand...

Mine never hurt either, but that is the way she did it, wit h the local anesthetic going just ahead of the cortisone.


----------



## StellaK

A thumb joint replacement is not too bad. The pain is certainly manageable and you can start your own therapy before it is completely healed. You have to wear a cast for about three months but that was changed frequently. I had it done on each hand and a carpal tunnel release on each hand at the same time.


----------



## jmai5421

mjs said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> rookieretiree - one bite and you will realize you never really lived - it is that good. i slice mine and lay them on the peanut butter. also - peanut butter on both slices. whole wheat toast is the best bread to use. let us know what you think.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you post that suggestion before and just can't wrap my brain around it....but I like sweet and sour stuff, so just need to try it, I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> rookieretiree - a gal after my own heart - that pair beats any banquet i've ever been to. next time add some dill pickle to the sandwick (on whole wheat toast). it makes a moment to remember. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! Or Sunday! Already pretty hot here. I didn't get up until 10:30, but the dogs had woken me up several times, so I don't feel rested. Now I have to decide what I'm going to eat. I think I just don't want to cook! I hope everyone has a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> I have those days....that's when peanut butter sandwiches taste really good...especially in the heat. Peanut butter on toast and a cold glass of milk takes me back to childhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> I did have tea, but it was sun tea iced. It is 94 outside and 80 inside. We do not have AC at the cabin so we are staying in with everything closed up with fans. It is comfortable, but I don't want to do anything to heat up the cabin.
> We are supposed to have more of the same tomorrow, hot and humid. I have planns to meet a fellow KP'r tomorrow. She lives close by in this North country. I am anxious for the get together and to meet her. We will knit the afternoon away.
> Prayers and positive thoughts for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get peanut butter that is only peanuts, and even used to make it until I realized it was just about as cheap to buy it. But I don't see why it has to be kept in the refrigerator. Mine isn't.
Click to expand...

I think that i have to refrigerate because there is no preservatives. It says on the label that oil separation is natural, just stir and refrigerate.


----------



## Strawberry4u

I don't understand this guy that did the shooting could have done so much good with his education and then he does something so heinous is unbelievable. I feel for the families of the victims and the horror of the victims themselves. How can anyone kill a 6 year old is beyond me. I pray for the families. Then to booby trap his home? It's sick! This took major planning to get all those weapons and explosives. He'll get his punishment in this life and the next.


----------



## Strawberry4u

StellaK said:


> A thumb joint replacement is not too bad. The pain is certainly manageable and you can start your own therapy before it is completely healed. You have to wear a cast for about three months but that was changed frequently. I had it done on each hand and a carpal tunnel release on each hand at the same time.


I'm sure the thumbs were worse then the carpal tunnel. I had the carpal tunnel done twice on my right hand. The second shouldn't been done because it was actually a nerve in my neck causing the problem. So don't think the carpal tunnel will come back.


----------



## Strawberry4u

I better go and get to knitting. thank You Sam for being a wonderful host. You are doing a great job!


----------



## StellaK

Would it be possible to hire a college student to take her out to eat one or two times a week? I have volunteered at a rehab hospital for the past twelve years. They have a program where former patients can use the pool and/or gym independently. You must be able to manage on your own. However, we have several people who have hired their own aide to get them in and out of the pool so they can use the facilities independently. For the most part these are college students.


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like my peanut butter on sliced Granny Smith apples and piled into celery ribs with raisens on top. Ants on a Log. And let us not forget licking it off the spoon straight from the jar. I knew a lady in Texas that used it as a cure for Migraine head aches. She carried a little jar of peanut butter and a small spoon with her wherever she went and at the first sign of a migraine she took a spoonful.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds to me like more of a hypoglycemic headache.
Click to expand...

If it was a hypoglycemic (low blood sugar) headache, a tablespoon of jam or a glass of juice would have brought her out of it. There is not enough sugar in pb to bring someone out of a hypoglycemic episode. Just as there are many foods which can trigger a migraine in some people, I would also state that there are many foods which will take away a migraine.


----------



## 5mmdpns

81brighteyes said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear oh Dear I managed to omit Sam! What an oversight!
> 
> 
> 
> And me!!!!
Click to expand...

And me!!!!


----------



## Sandy

Strawberry4u said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> my fovourite way to eat peanut butter is right off the spoon
> 
> 
> 
> I like this No fan fare,nothing fancy, right off the spoon. Ta dah.
Click to expand...

This is my favorite way too only I don't use a spoon I use the knife it's longer than the spoon and when the knife is too short I use a rubber spatula!


----------



## 5mmdpns

I keep my pb jar in the fridge only because I like it cold.
But it is good, no matter what!!!! But if you wish to do any baking with it ie. pb cookies, it does need to be at room temperature for proper mixing.


----------



## preston

oh wow 5mmdpns - pumpernickle bread - i definitely am going to try that.

sam
]



5mmdpns said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you've asked for it now, Sam! I'll start off with my favorite sandwich - peanut butter and brown sugar. :lol: And just to be honest, I'll admit that my sneaky treat (I never let my girls see this one) is a spoonful of peanut butter thoroughly dipped into Nestle Quik.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, you could put pb on one slice of toast and the Brown Cow chocolate syrup on the other slice of toast, put them together and have a chololate pb toasted sandwich!!!!! hum, making my tummy grumble now!!!
> 
> I do love toasted pumpernickle bread with pb & dills!! pb on cracker sandwiches are good too! A pb brownie delight is made by adding two tablespoons of pb to any brownie recipe.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

oddball - we have neither one as far as i know. will need to goodle it and see if we have something close.,

sam



oddball said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> oddball - what is vegemite? i wonder what the american equivalent would be?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I really love peanut butter with vegemite but my DD thinks it's weird because she only eats it with jam/jelly. GD likes it with chocolate spread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam- do you have marmite over there. It's a yeast extract spread. Vegemite is an Australian alternative that we can get here. I don't find it as strong as marmite.
> Lin x
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Joe P - good to hear from you. I'd like to see a picture of your table--I love using Old English on the wood in my house - I try to go over the kitchen cabinets and dining room set at least once a year...then let it set to dry without disturbing it for a day to soak in and then buff it to a nice clean gleam.

You sound like you are feeling better---sure hope so and that the medical issues have been resolved. Hope you are enjoying your visit with your stepson and glad to hear your grandson is home...sounds like lots of paper work (hopefully not any red tape) to get them well situated again. 

The Costco gas by us is $3.67/gal but still cheaper than most other places...and we're there anyway. 

I'm terribly upset about the tragedy in CO also -- I have two nephews and their families living in CO and it becomes frightening what can happen to our loved ones everywhere. I pray for the families of all those impacted by the shooting including his family----what a horrific outcome to what could have been a brilliant scientist.

I agree that there needs to be some tighter gun controls...no one needs that kind of firepower or amount of ammunition. I'm so proud of the Aurora response teams---they've been so good in their jobs.

I'm afraid, though, that it is the violent nature of the movies and video games that may also have a causal effect toward this sort of thing. My two cents.

I spent the day cleaning out some cabinets and doing general housework---I love opening a kitchen cabinet that is all neat and tidy and organized so I can actually find the things I need. I need to develope the discipline of keeping it looking that way in between times and do a better job when I put away dishes, cooking tools and food items.

Have a good week everybody---so glad to spend some time with you this week-end...Look forward to catching up again next week.


----------



## preston

oh no az sticks - come as often as you can - there is always room at the table and the tea pot is always full - remember we are here from friday to friday.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I can't believe it took me most of the day to catch up to page 25!! I just need to remember to jump in here on Saturday morning!!!
> Sam - I'm sorry about your travel plans....but down the road you may change your mind - just consider this a temporary delay! I would love a source for the baby sweater in Homespun, I have a bag full of it.
> Sandy - broken thumb = missing knitting - so sorry-
> Myfanwy - Happy Birthday Yesterday!!!! Mine was on the 18th and I think instead of going forward next year (60) I will start counting backwards!!
> Dreamweaver - I'm keeping you and your Mom in my thoughts - I know how difficult this can be - I lost my Mom a couple of years ago and we had some trying times towards the end - but I knew that she loved me and I made sure she knew that I loved her...that was real important to me after she was gone.
> Camilla - It's nice to hear from you - I hope you are feeling better real soon-
> Rosa - I'm sorry about your Mom - I will send you positive vibes to help you through-
> And last but not least - RookieRetiree - did you find the breakfast crockpot recipe??? Can someone direct me to which page it was on last week, or who posted it??? Thanks!!
> We've had a little rain just T-Storms in the afternoons. I am working on my second pair of slippers and I will post pictures tomorrow... I really need to spend less time here - but I would just miss the chatting so much!! Have a great afternoon - or morning --- Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Althea

Aussie kids are brought up on vegemite, but it's definitely an acquired taste for 'foreigners' - most turn up their noses in disgust, partly because it's black like molasses (but not treacly) and they spread it too thickly - a litle goes a long way. On buttered toast, it's ideal for breakfast. I always have a jar in the pantry: sometimes I just get a craving for it and will have some on a fresh bread roll for lunch. The same goes for peanut butter, in my case, and I can happily eat it on its own by the spoonful. I know many Aussies who won't leave the country without taking a jar of vegemite with them.
RosaPosa, I'm so sorry to hear of the recent loss of your mother. Often we are really busy with funeral arrangements and caring for the other parent/cleaning their houses/ selling property/finalising financial arrangements, etc., that we don't have time to grieve properly and it hits us some time later. Be gentle with yourself and know that your friends at the TP are here for you if you need to vent. Wishing everyone a safe and happy Monday/Sunday afternoon/evening. Althea


----------



## Edith M

Rosa Posa, my condolences on the loss of your mother.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> We know Mom will never go for it. It would take a joint presentation with brothers,,,, probably would have to force her into it and we really can't do that, since she is still capable of making her own decisions..... BTW.... she takes no regular medication (good thing because she hasn't been able to remember to take her pain and antibiotic pills this past few days.) She [can[/b] cook... just not doing it well so not eating well. Don't know if she would accept Meals on Wheels.... Since we just live a block away, she *could eat with us but she won't try to walk down here, and I just plain don't WANT to have to get her every day and disrupt our life and change our cooking to match her likes and dislikes. She really wants to go out to eat so she has the socialization and leftovers... I think she would love the socialization and lack of responsibilities in a retirement community (she does not need assistance with anything yet) and we woul still include her in all family things and take her to appointments, etc.... but I know brothers don't see deterioration on a daily basis, don't realize the toll it is taking on me (and that isn't mom's fault... it just is) I wish there was a way that I could get her evaluated, so that a professional could advise as to what she actually NEEDS, not me putting my slant on it.... OK... enough of that.
> !*


*

Sounds just like my MIL. She too is struggling with her memory and since the death of my FIL in March she is trying to live alone. But refuses to move away from the town she has lived all her married life (and that I fully understand as all her friends etc are there.). But she also refuses to consider moving into supported accommodation. It seems to us to be the answer as she loves being around people. People around her and no responsibilities sound ideal for her. And she is always trying to work out solutions to things- even when it is being dealt with. Last night she rang me and wnated to know whether David selling one of the riders was a good idea, what if she fell and needed it? Pointed out that he was only selling one, and that one was enough for one person! Is he keeping hte best one? Well you will only drive one so that is the best one to keep. You don't like the other one and so will never use it so why get rid of the one you use? The one she doesn't like is actually the best but useless as she doesn't like it so its clear that the best is the one she occasionally uses.
And her daughter is absolutely opposed to her moving out. But as we are the closest to her at 2 hours drive away none of the family can give much support. 
At least we are still well. being involved with the day to day care is exhausting and a real strain on your life and made much worse when you aren't well.*


----------



## darowil

preston said:


> it sounds like an exciting trip darowil - may i ask what your husband does that requires him to work on holiday. don't forget a bagfull of knitting projects.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around the 9th August we are going to Albury (for those who know where that is), about a 10 hour my husnand says for his sisters 60th. As the last time the family got together was when there father died in March we feel it is important to go. (just as well I read this before posting- I left out sisters and he is still well off his 60th!)
> 
> Then we are going up to the Northern Territory for a few weeks. Most of it will be work related for David, with we hope some holiday time up there. But not sure just yet when we go- in fact David may need to be organised before we go to Albury as he will be flying straight to Sydney from Albury for work and may fly straight to Darwin (capital of the Northern Territory).
> So I am around for a few more weeks.
Click to expand...

He is hoping to take some holidays up there- but it will be work time for him for most of it at least. He works for a missionary organisation and we are going up to see the missionaries working with the indigenous people up there. The NOrthern Territory has a large proportion of Indigenpous people, and the Indigenoue people have the major health, educational standards etc that occur in all indiegous groups around the world. We have the dubious distinction of having the worst health in our indigenous people than any other developed country. Looking forward to it. I spent about 6 months on related topics when I was doing my Masters and so it will be interesting to see how what I have studied looks like in real life. Apparently the cultural differences between the Indigenous people here and the majority population are the greatest between any two groups in the world. And this creates major barriers that are extremely difficult to overcome.

I will take my basic socks for plane tripes, car trips etc and thought I would then take fingerless mittens. Knitting fingerless mittens for Davids staff for Christmas so good chance to get on with them. The Northern Territry is in the tropics so will be hot, humidty should be OK then as the wet should not have started yet. Therefore don't want anything big both for the weather and carrying.


----------



## Gweniepooh

StellaK so happy to have someone other than the PA talk to me about it. All he said was it was equal to when I had my knees done and I am not up to that right now no way. Perhaps I will check into it once I get my youngest settled into college in a few weeks.

Speaking of getting her ready I'm at my wits end. DH offers zero help with figuring the finances and I just am stressing out so much I just can't do it anymore. I swear since I underwent chemo a couple of years ago my mind just doesn't seem to function the same. I have the hardest time remembering things and coordinating things. Everyone keeps saying that isn't possible but I know I'm not o top of things like I used to be. I'm sorry to vent to you. right now I just wish someone else would take over the bills and working out all the college stuff for her. I feel like I'm letting her down. I told my doctor that if none of this had happened we wold have been fine financially getting her through and now I just wish someone else would step in and do this for me. I've never asked for help and I hate not being able to figure out what I need to do. I did get my doctor to increase my antidepresent and he even added in someting for anxiety but I am so overwhelmed. Please forgive me for spilling out to you. I just needed to get this out.


StellaK said:


> A thumb joint replacement is not too bad. The pain is certainly manageable and you can start your own therapy before it is completely healed. You have to wear a cast for about three months but that was changed frequently. I had it done on each hand and a carpal tunnel release on each hand at the same time.


----------



## Silverowl

settleg said:


> StellaK so happy to have someone other than the PA talk to me about it. All he said was it was equal to when I had my knees done and I am not up to that right now no way. Perhaps I will check into it once I get my youngest settled into college in a few weeks.
> 
> Speaking of getting her ready I'm at my wits end. DH offers zero help with figuring the finances and I just am stressing out so much I just can't do it anymore. I swear since I underwent chemo a couple of years ago my mind just doesn't seem to function the same. I have the hardest time remembering things and coordinating things. Everyone keeps saying that isn't possible but I know I'm not o top of things like I used to be. I'm sorry to vent to you. right now I just wish someone else would take over the bills and working out all the college stuff for her. I feel like I'm letting her down. I told my doctor that if none of this had happened we wold have been fine financially getting her through and now I just wish someone else would step in and do this for me. I've never asked for help and I hate not being able to figure out what I need to do. I did get my doctor to increase my antidepresent and he even added in someting for anxiety but I am so overwhelmed. Please forgive me for spilling out to you. I just needed to get this out.
> 
> 
> StellaK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thumb joint replacement is not too bad. The pain is certainly manageable and you can start your own therapy before it is completely healed. You have to wear a cast for about three months but that was changed frequently. I had it done on each hand and a carpal tunnel release on each hand at the same time.
Click to expand...

((((Hugs)))) remember we are here for you to vent. I wish I was closer so I could give you a hand.


----------



## darowil

carol's gifts said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to laugh. Here I am on the computer to get into my insurance site and whoa.......where am I. I automatically came to Knitting Paradise. Addicted or what :shock: :?:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:  :roll: Funny Daralene--Sounds like your mind is on the same track as I am!!!!!
Click to expand...

I came on to do the banking and am still here an hour later ! But I did do the banking first.
Must get off and come back later, maybe tomorrow (or Wednesday even). I am cooking for about 30 people tonight (when we realised how many we decided to move the venue to our church hall as our place is really not big enough for that many especially in winter when we can't overflow into the garden. Need to go and get the last minute shopping done, then have the knitting lesson and then cook. My daughter has just arrived to help me. She will be staying a couple of nights. Tomorrow is her 28th birthday and so more cooking tomorrow night- but only for 7 so thats easy enough.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear oh Dear I managed to omit Sam! What an oversight!
> 
> 
> 
> And me!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And me!!!!
Click to expand...

did I miss you out 5mm's goodness me! my humble apologies!


----------



## StellaK

Settleg--Thumb joint replacement surgery is nothing like a knee replacement. My surgeon removed part of a tendon in my wrist and fashioned it into a new thumb joint. The whole surgery took 45 min to an hour and it was done as an outpatient. There is some pain but certainly manageable with pain meds. I was up and around within a couple of days. My 9-yr-old granddaughter stayed with me for a few days to help out and I was driving within a month. My surgeon was a board-certified hand surgeon. I wasn't even put to sleep completely. And I followed with the left hand four months later.


----------



## carol's gifts

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam, and the res of my Tea Party friends. I think my fingers are getting numb. The niece had her baby girl on the 16th. a day after my youngest was born. I hate to admit he was 40 were does the time go but I digress. I have a couple of outfits done and now I'm finish up on the last booty. Pictures will be one the way as soon as I am finished. The live in Mississippi. They are getting one outfit you'll need sunglasses...LOL Until later. Sharon


 :lol: Hi Strawberry4u--Good to see you on Tp. I have been off for a while;good to be able to converse with everyone. Hope life is treating you well. Love your red hair. I always wanted red hair and one time I did color it red, but did not look good on me. My DIL does my hair and she made it Blond which everyone likes. My grandmother had red hair in her younger days, and both of my sons were red headed . They still have a strawberry blond hair color. Any way I like your hair color-it looks very pretty on you.


----------



## Marianne818

Trying to catch up with all the post since last night, mercy it's been a busy day on the Tea Party today! Fantastic!
Mom fell last night, she wasn't hurt at all.. she fell on top of me  I'm sore, my bad knee was bent underneath me.. so I've basically been out all day on pain pills. Cindi has been a lifesaver for sure! Mom keeps saying she's fine, was really upset that she crushed me. I am fine, sore but will be better in a day or two. 
Sorlena, I ordered the bike trainer from Amazon, thank you so much for the idea!! 
Settleg, I can meet any day except Monday or Tuesday.. just tell me where and when :thumbup: I don't know much about GA, well at least this area, so the meeting place I will leave up to you ;-) 
I am so sorry to hear of your Mother's passing, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. As other have said, loosing a parent isn't easy, my Dad passed away Dec of '10, I still find myself trying to dial his number to ask a question. 
I have to take another pain pill and crawl back into my bed. Ice pack is waiting for me :thumbup: I'll finish catching up with all the posts Monday morning. Take care my friends.. prayers are with all of you!! Did Joe ever check in????


----------



## darowil

west coast kitty said:


> my fovourite way to eat peanut butter is right off the spoon


I agree.
And oddball what are you doing eating vegemite? You must have some connection with Australia. I don't like vegemite myself. 
Sam someone might have answered already. But it a yeast based spread. while things like Marmite are similar (and this is UK) nothing else tastes the same. It is a black spread and must be srpead thinly as it is so strong in flavour. decide dthe easiest thing was this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegemite And for the vegemite song an old version 



 And here are the words so you can sing along 



 . But this jingle keeps reoccuring so each generation gets the same jingle with appropriate visuals for there era.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Joe P--so glad you came on and filled us in with life's happenings. I have been out of touch for a couple of months. It's still very hard for me, making this adjustment without my loving Fred. At times I do ok, but little things will trigger another time of sadness. Sounds like your life is taking a different direction. It's good when we can help others. Hope your mom is well. Are you still preparing her meals? Miss hearing your interesting stories about the past.Thanks for stopping in at the TP.


----------



## Gweniepooh

StellaK I am so glad to hear that about the thumb joint replacement. I will get it done asap.


Darowil: If you'll come do my banking I'll gladly do the cooking! don't thnkin that would be a fair trade of duties for you though. LOL

Silverowl: wish you were closer too; you word hugs were much appreciated. I just hate when I get to feeling so incapable. I see and hear folks much older than I and then when I can't do like I used to I just can't stand it. I'll stop the pity party and go knit for awhile. Maybe the anxiety meds will eventually kick in. Do so love KP/TP.


----------



## mjs

jmai5421 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> rookieretiree - one bite and you will realize you never really lived - it is that good. i slice mine and lay them on the peanut butter. also - peanut butter on both slices. whole wheat toast is the best bread to use. let us know what you think.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you post that suggestion before and just can't wrap my brain around it....but I like sweet and sour stuff, so just need to try it, I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> rookieretiree - a gal after my own heart - that pair beats any banquet i've ever been to. next time add some dill pickle to the sandwick (on whole wheat toast). it makes a moment to remember. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! Or Sunday! Already pretty hot here. I didn't get up until 10:30, but the dogs had woken me up several times, so I don't feel rested. Now I have to decide what I'm going to eat. I think I just don't want to cook! I hope everyone has a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> I have those days....that's when peanut butter sandwiches taste really good...especially in the heat. Peanut butter on toast and a cold glass of milk takes me back to childhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> I did have tea, but it was sun tea iced. It is 94 outside and 80 inside. We do not have AC at the cabin so we are staying in with everything closed up with fans. It is comfortable, but I don't want to do anything to heat up the cabin.
> We are supposed to have more of the same tomorrow, hot and humid. I have planns to meet a fellow KP'r tomorrow. She lives close by in this North country. I am anxious for the get together and to meet her. We will knit the afternoon away.
> Prayers and positive thoughts for everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get peanut butter that is only peanuts, and even used to make it until I realized it was just about as cheap to buy it. But I don't see why it has to be kept in the refrigerator. Mine isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that i have to refrigerate because there is no preservatives. It says on the label that oil separation is natural, just stir and refrigerate.
Click to expand...

But you don't keep peanuts in the refrigerator. Anyway, there has never been a problem with mine being left out.


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818 said:


> Trying to catch up with all the post since last night, mercy it's been a busy day on the Tea Party today! Fantastic!
> Mom fell last night, she wasn't hurt at all.. she fell on top of me  I'm sore, my bad knee was bent underneath me.. so I've basically been out all day on pain pills. Cindi has been a lifesaver for sure! Mom keeps saying she's fine, was really upset that she crushed me. I am fine, sore but will be better in a day or two.
> Sorlena, I ordered the bike trainer from Amazon, thank you so much for the idea!!
> Settleg, I can meet any day except Monday or Tuesday.. just tell me where and when :thumbup: I don't know much about GA, well at least this area, so the meeting place I will leave up to you ;-)
> I am so sorry to hear of your Mother's passing, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. As other have said, loosing a parent isn't easy, my Dad passed away Dec of '10, I still find myself trying to dial his number to ask a question.
> I have to take another pain pill and crawl back into my bed. Ice pack is waiting for me :thumbup: I'll finish catching up with all the posts Monday morning. Take care my friends.. prayers are with all of you!! Did Joe ever check in????


 :wink: Yes Joe did check in. He's ok, just really busy with family. Sorry to hear about your knee, and your mom's fall. I know the feeling about putting stress on a bad knee-very painful.Take it easy for a few days, and let it rest. I have learn if it hurts let it rest--everything can wait. I am headed south in about a month to see my brother for his birthday. i need a diversion right now. This is so hard to adjust, but I am trying. My prayers are with you.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Myfanwy, you just have to post some more about your darling dogs and show us more of your pictures and all is then forgiven! haha, for me, it is very rare for me to ever remember names. That comes about from when I was working as an RN in a small town hospital where everyone expected you to talk about this person or that person who was ill in the hospital. I found that if I did not remember the patients' names, I could not talk about them!

Did you finish knitting that beanie hat? And do you knit dog sweaters for the dogs? If you knit Ringo some tall boots and a sweater, you could remove them at the door and then just wash them. That way Ringo would not tramp mud throughout your house.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Myfanwy, you just have to post some more about your darling dogs and show us more of your pictures and all is then forgiven! haha, for me, it is very rare for me to ever remember names. That comes about from when I was working as an RN in a small town hospital where everyone expected you to talk about this person or that person who was ill in the hospital. I found that if I did not remember the patients' names, I could not talk about them!
> 
> Did you finish knitting that beanie hat? And do you knit dog sweaters for the dogs? If you knit Ringo some tall boots and a sweater, you could remove them at the door and then just wash them. That way Ringo would not tramp mud throughout your house.


thats is a thought! but I think he would need real wellington boots, he has trampled up so much mud!
all beanies finished and being worn!


----------



## 5mmdpns

settleg said:


> StellaK so happy to have someone other than the PA talk to me about it. All he said was it was equal to when I had my knees done and I am not up to that right now no way. Perhaps I will check into it once I get my youngest settled into college in a few weeks.
> 
> Speaking of getting her ready I'm at my wits end. DH offers zero help with figuring the finances and I just am stressing out so much I just can't do it anymore. I swear since I underwent chemo a couple of years ago my mind just doesn't seem to function the same. I have the hardest time remembering things and coordinating things. Everyone keeps saying that isn't possible but I know I'm not o top of things like I used to be. I'm sorry to vent to you. right now I just wish someone else would take over the bills and working out all the college stuff for her. I feel like I'm letting her down. I told my doctor that if none of this had happened we wold have been fine financially getting her through and now I just wish someone else would step in and do this for me. I've never asked for help and I hate not being able to figure out what I need to do. I did get my doctor to increase my antidepresent and he even added in someting for anxiety but I am so overwhelmed. Please forgive me for spilling out to you. I just needed to get this out.


[/quote]

Gentle hugs of love for you! you are not alone with the lack of memory and feelings of being overwhelmed. You go right ahead and let it all out. I know it is terribly frustrating. You have the TP shoulders to vent on.


----------



## preston

settleg - there are people at the college she is going to that would help you - daughter heidi is going through the same thing - her oldest will be a freshman in college this fall. you could also talk to the people in financial aid for help also.

talke it a step at a time - and get the daughter to help also - there is no reason that it all needs to fall on you. sending you lots of positive energy - and don't forget to do nice things for yourself.

sam



settleg said:


> StellaK so happy to have someone other than the PA talk to me about it. All he said was it was equal to when I had my knees done and I am not up to that right now no way. Perhaps I will check into it once I get my youngest settled into college in a few weeks.
> 
> Speaking of getting her ready I'm at my wits end. DH offers zero help with figuring the finances and I just am stressing out so much I just can't do it anymore. I swear since I underwent chemo a couple of years ago my mind just doesn't seem to function the same. I have the hardest time remembering things and coordinating things. Everyone keeps saying that isn't possible but I know I'm not o top of things like I used to be. I'm sorry to vent to you. right now I just wish someone else would take over the bills and working out all the college stuff for her. I feel like I'm letting her down. I told my doctor that if none of this had happened we wold have been fine financially getting her through and now I just wish someone else would step in and do this for me. I've never asked for help and I hate not being able to figure out what I need to do. I did get my doctor to increase my antidepresent and he even added in someting for anxiety but I am so overwhelmed. Please forgive me for spilling out to you. I just needed to get this out.
> 
> 
> StellaK said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thumb joint replacement is not too bad. The pain is certainly manageable and you can start your own therapy before it is completely healed. You have to wear a cast for about three months but that was changed frequently. I had it done on each hand and a carpal tunnel release on each hand at the same time.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

settleg said:


> StellaK
> 
> Speaking of getting her ready I'm at my wits end. DH offers zero help with figuring the finances and I just am stressing out so much I just can't do it anymore. I swear since I underwent chemo a couple of years ago my mind just doesn't seem to function the same. I have the hardest time remembering things and coordinating things. Everyone keeps saying that isn't possible but I know I'm not o top of things like I used to be. I'm sorry to vent to you. right now I just wish someone else would take over the bills and working out all the college stuff for her. I feel like I'm letting her down. I told my doctor that if none of this had happened we wold have been fine financially getting her through and now I just wish someone else would step in and do this for me. I've never asked for help and I hate not being able to figure out what I need to do. I did get my doctor to increase my antidepresent and he even added in someting for anxiety but I am so overwhelmed. Please forgive me for spilling out to you. I just needed to get this out.
> 
> I understand completely...I had the same thing after the surgery...Dr. said the anesthesia and some other complications cause the brain fog (his words). It's been five years now and life has settled down somewhat so feel a little more clear headed these days...so don't worry, it will all come back. But that doesn't help with the college worries, etc. Have a good talk with the college finance department about all of your options...they can be very helpful. Agencies like Catholic Charities, etc. have volunteers who help people manage their bills, etc. Two of the volunteers at our site are lawyers and one is a financial advisor....and although they don't do any recommendations or financial advice, they are great resources to help people sort out and organize so that they're no longer stressing over it. If you have an office (or another agency like that) in your area, be sure to check them out.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Marianne818 said:


> Trying to catch up with all the post since last night, mercy it's been a busy day on the Tea Party today! Fantastic!
> Mom fell last night, she wasn't hurt at all.. she fell on top of me  I'm sore, my bad knee was bent underneath me.. so I've basically been out all day on pain pills. Cindi has been a lifesaver for sure! Mom keeps saying she's fine, was really upset that she crushed me. I am fine, sore but will be better in a day or two.
> Sorlena, I ordered the bike trainer from Amazon, thank you so much for the idea!!
> Settleg, I can meet any day except Monday or Tuesday.. just tell me where and when :thumbup: I don't know much about GA, well at least this area, so the meeting place I will leave up to you ;-)
> I am so sorry to hear of your Mother's passing, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. As other have said, loosing a parent isn't easy, my Dad passed away Dec of '10, I still find myself trying to dial his number to ask a question.
> I have to take another pain pill and crawl back into my bed. Ice pack is waiting for me :thumbup: I'll finish catching up with all the posts Monday morning. Take care my friends.. prayers are with all of you!! Did Joe ever check in????


Oh, do get better soon...I'm sure your Mom feels so bad. Joe did check in and seems to be doing fine---it was good to see his post.


----------



## RookieRetiree

To our Aussie friends....I remember hearing alot about vegemite when that song came out and was very popular here. The grocery stores all started carrying jars of vegemite...I don't remember trying it. I did try Nutella and know of people who really like it - I'm not that big of a fan...like my PB and I do like almond butter also.


----------



## KatyNora

Oh, Marianne, I do hope your mom is all right and you'll be better soon. After all you went through so recently, you certainly don't need to be laid up again. But do take it easy for a bit so you don't aggravate the knee.

And Settleg, do take the good advice others have given and find some help in sorting out all the college issues. I know what you're facing - I went through the same hassles when my DD first went off to college.


----------



## west coast kitty

Marianne - I'm glad that your Mom wasn't hurt in her fall, but I'm so sorry it was at your expense. 

Settleg - I'm so sorry that so much is landing on you now, please think about the help from the college suggested by others

My prayers for both of you and your families


----------



## margewhaples

Settleg: I must interject some of my experience with brain fog. Ten years ago I had a major abd.surgery incluiding a hernia repair of large proportion and gallbladder removal.
Early recovery went smoothly except for "mild infection" treated with antibiotics. I was about to go back to work and needed a cortisone shot to knee which had a collection of fluid which would have been aggravated with the requirements of my job as a floor nurse. Within 6 hrs my knee was huge and surgery was required for incision and drainage and daily packing with vinegar solution or bleach solution. The doctors decided that I was depressed and that that was the cause of the excessive pain. It was fibro that was the problem. The stress of the two surgeries, the pain, the financial issues, etc. were making me anxious. Also I was alone and did not have any one to assist me. They put me on antidepressants and anti anxiety agents which backfired. I hallucinated off and on for 2 years due to the medicines which contributed to malnutrition from my Crohn's and required B12 shots to restore my usual mental functioning. I was off work for an additonal 3 months and when I went back to work, I was still not able to cope. I could not remember anything. I had bills that were 3 ft high on the table and could not make out what had been paid or what was still owed. My hospital bills were over $150,000 and i knew that I could never recover financially. Several months of occupational therapy added to the bills also. It was at this time that I was forced to admit I could no longer cope and I retired on multiple disability at the age of 50. I then started going to a holistic nutritional phd. who modified my diet radically and told me what to eat and what to avoid. Also during this time I was diagnosed with Diabetes.As was the rule at this time social secuity denied my claim due to my age. I did not know that this was routine. Talk about anxiety. I had no way to earn a living. I was mentally incompetent due to the meds. I had no one to assist me. No income. for the next year. Eventually the nutritional regime restored my health and my normal mental health. I avoid any medicine that has the side effects mentioned in the circulars for anti-depressants. I quit going to the psychiatrist and eventuallly got my social security with the help of all the doctors. I had to get my health history going back 20 years which was indeed difficult as it was over 20 volumes. Stress and anti-depressants cause an increased need for nutritional support and analysis. The B-12 injections within a couple of months restored my ability to cope and think in logical and rational progression. I suggest you try this route as I am very opposed to the use of these anti-depressants for everything they are being used for. Then the doctors just keep adding more and more and that makes everything worse. MY EMPATHY FOR YOU IN THIS SITUATION ABOUNDS AS i TOTALLY UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH. i WOULD SUGGEST SOME VISUALIZATION PRACTICE, BIOFEEDBACK PERHAPS AND SOME RELAXATION TAPES AS i MENTIONED YESTERDAY THE HEALING RAIN BOW BY mAX hIGHSTEEN WAS A BIG HELP FOR ME. HOPE THIS HELPS/ mARLARK MARGE.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Strawberry4u--Good to see you on Tp. I have been off for a while;good to be able to converse with everyone. Hope life is treating you well. Love your red hair. I always wanted red hair and one time I did color it red, but did not look good on me. My DIL does my hair and she made it Blond which everyone likes. My grandmother had red hair in her younger days, and both of my sons were red headed . They still have a strawberry blond hair color. Any way I like your hair color-it looks very pretty on you.[/quote]

Hi Carol's Gifts Thank You for the lovely compliment on my hair color. I'm a natural redhead but I now give it a color boost as I got older my color turned more of a deep red not the auburn anymore. So I decided why not color it. I mix two colors. I use to model for a color company and they showed me how to color and put it on.


----------



## oddball

darowil said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> my fovourite way to eat peanut butter is right off the spoon
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> And oddball what are you doing eating vegemite? You must have some connection with Australia. I don't like vegemite myself.
> Sam someone might have answered already. But it a yeast based spread. while things like Marmite are similar (and this is UK) nothing else tastes the same. It is a black spread and must be srpead thinly as it is so strong in flavour. decide dthe easiest thing was this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegemite And for the vegemite song an old version
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the words so you can sing along
> 
> 
> 
> . But this jingle keeps reoccuring so each generation gets the same jingle with appropriate visuals for there era.
Click to expand...

Hi Darowil, The only connection I can think of was Neighbours when I used to watch it a few years ago. Then I found that vegemite was in the supermarket and tried it. I was hooked and it didn't affect my eczema as marmite did.
Lin x


----------



## Marianne818

Found a recipe thought that you all might enjoy :-D 


Chocolate Peanut Butter Bundt Cake with Sweet Peanut Butter Icing

1 devils food or chocolate cake mix

3.9 ounce instant chocolate pudding mix

4 large eggs

1/2 cup heavy cream or milk

1/2 cup vegetable oil

1/2 cup sour cream

1/4 cup water

1/2 cup creamy peanut butter

Icing

1/2 cup creamy peanut butter

1 small can sweetened condensed milk

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. and spray bundt pan with non stick cooking spray.

2. To prepare cake, place cake mix, pudding mix, eggs, cream, oil, sour cream, water and peanut butter into a stand mixer. Beat on low until well combined. Batter will be thick. Transfer to prepared bundt pan and bake for 45-55 minutes, or until baked through. Let cool for 20 minutes before turning cake onto a cake stand. Let cool completely.

3. To prepare icing, melt peanut butter in microwave for about 30 seconds. Stir in sweetened condensed milk until well combined. Drizzle part over cooled cake and add a second layer after 15 or 20 minutes. Save remaining icing for individual slices of cake.

Makes 16 servings


----------



## jmai5421

Mariaane
That recipe looks delicious. I will have to make it sometime when I need to provide treats. It would be dangerous at my house.
I hope you and your Mom are both feeling better. I know that your Mom must feel bad but that you are happy it wasn't any worse for her. Rest, ice and take care of your knee.
I am trying to read, type and listen to the news-the shooting. It was so awful.
Take care everyone. I am doing the happy dance as our heat and humidity is going away giving us 80's and then 70's, perfect for me. Today i am making the pasta dish that Sam posted, that requires no cooking except the pasta. It sounds good.
This afternoon I am going to a KP'ers house to knit and chat. My first knitting playdate.


----------



## Marianne818

Good Morning/afternoon/evening.. whichever the case may be :-D 
I am much better this morning, Mom is feeling bad that she caused my pain, but it is what it is and we go forward. I was afraid that I had severely damaged the knee, but after ice and anti-inflimatories the knee is bruised but functioning and I can tolerate walking. I have many many braces to use, after years of struggling with my left knee. 
So glad to hear from you Joe, for some reason now and then all the posts do not show up, but when I come back later they will be there. It's odd how this works. Anyway, glad that you are doing well and that things are going somewhat smoothly for you and yours.
I am still a bit rum-dum this morning from the pain pills.. I really have a hard time when I have to take them. Makes me feel like I am hungover I guess is the best way to describe. The pest control is making his rounds in about an hour, so I best be off and tidy up Mom's room, she always worries that she will be embarresed if he finds something she has dropped. 
Prayers are with all my friends.. I would be so lost without this wonderful group.. you bring joy into my days.. and with all the wonderful recipes you are also causing me to ditch my diet from time to time :lol: But I loves ya anyway! ;-) 
Laters!!


----------



## Strawberry4u

darowil said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know Mom will never go for it. It would take a joint presentation with brothers,,,, probably would have to force her into it and we really can't do that, since she is still capable of making her own decisions..... BTW.... Don't know if she would accept Meals on Wheels.... Since we just live a block away, she *could eat with us but she won't try to walk down here, and I just plain don't WANT to have to get her every day and disrupt our life and change our cooking to match her likes and dislikes. She really wants to go out to eat so she has the socialization and leftovers...
> !*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Dreamweaver. Your mom sounds a little like my mom was. I had my mom live with me after my older brother couldn't take her meanness. She demanded dinner at 4m and the two boys and my husband ate the reheated food. It was like making two meals. She could walk but liked to be wheeled around in the wheel chair. I just had my mild stroke but she was momma and the Queen. She didn't like ever since I was very young. It's a long story. So hoping we could make our relationship better I moved her in. I almost had a break down. She caused problems in my marriage, you name it. So the special daughter stepped up to the plate. But wise as my little sister is she put her in a small apartment until mom kept falling. She set up for mom to get meals on wheels. My mother couldn't wait for those meals, God forbid if they were late!!!! Then when mom started falling to much Kathy my younger sister took her to a lovely assisted living home. Mom grumbled and said nasty things but sis put her foot down and moved her in where she liked it or not. Kathy worked and she couldn't come at every beck and call. Once mom was settled in she loved it. It had a duck pond, they played card games, took the seniors shopping. The food was good. So many be your mom will get use to the idea. Most think they are being sent somewhere to die and be out of everyone's hair. That was my mothers favorite line. Hang in there. You have to do what is best for your family.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning/afternoon/evening.. whichever the case may be :-D
> I am much better this morning, Mom is feeling bad that she caused my pain, but it is what it is and we go forward. I was afraid that I had severely damaged the knee, but after ice and anti-inflimatories the knee is bruised but functioning and I can tolerate walking. I have many many braces to use, after years of struggling with my left knee.
> So glad to hear from you Joe, for some reason now and then all the posts do not show up, but when I come back later they will be there. It's odd how this works. Anyway, glad that you are doing well and that things are going somewhat smoothly for you and yours.
> I am still a bit rum-dum this morning from the pain pills.. I really have a hard time when I have to take them. Makes me feel like I am hungover I guess is the best way to describe. The pest control is making his rounds in about an hour, so I best be off and tidy up Mom's room, she always worries that she will be embarresed if he finds something she has dropped.
> Prayers are with all my friends.. I would be so lost without this wonderful group.. you bring joy into my days.. and with all the wonderful recipes you are also causing me to ditch my diet from time to time :lol: But I loves ya anyway! ;-)
> Laters!!


I'm so happy you are feeling better this morning,but please be careful. I also feel so bad for you,it must have been a major owwwieee. Take care and chat later


----------



## Joe P

thanks for your comments and I am well and waiting again until September for the GI doc. to arrive back from vacation.


----------



## KateB

preston said:


> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.


I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!  
Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty

I rarely bake anymore since DH became aware of gluten intolerance, but your dessert recipes are sure tempting


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
Click to expand...

Not that I don't like peanut butter- I just seldom want to eat it- and tea is not my favourite brew- so may be Kate we can sit and knit and listen together! Pity I have already taken my life time trip home!


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
Click to expand...

You bet you can...we like coffee and cake too!!


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:



> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that I don't like peanut butter- I just seldom want to eat it- and tea is not my favourite brew- so may be Kate we can sit and knit and listen together! Pity I have already taken my life time trip home!
Click to expand...

I'd love that, Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Another rainy day here (there's a surprise!)  It hasn't stopped since yesterday. Oh well, I know I would hate your heat even more, so no more moaning.  
Rosaposa, sorry to hear about your mum's passing. Mine died just over 2 years ago, it's not an easy time for you, but it will ease.
Settleg, sorry to ear about your worries over your DD's college move. You seem to have got a lot of good advice here. I don't have any for you I'm afraid, but am happy to lend a listening ear any time.
Marianne, sorry to hear about your mum's fall and your sore knee as a result. Hope it improves soon.
Jo, so glad you checked in, all we mother hens here were getting worried!
Enjoyed my Saturday night at a 60th birthdy party and met a lot of new people, but stayed standing for over 4 hours and boy are my hips protesting today! This old age lark is not for the faint hearted! :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna

I've just finished page 25...will catch up the rest later but will comment now to avoid having a book length post at the end.  Yesterday I didn't even turn on the computer--too much work on Saturday! We went to the mall yesterday and walked a lot.



preston said:


> sorlenna - couldn't you use a sugar substitute on the second recipe? or cut the sugar in half and half substitute. i wonder if there is a lite karo syrup?
> 
> sam


Sam, the sugar free syrup was awful when I tried the regular recipe...just went bitter in the baking--and I'm sure it's the substitute that was in it to begin with; we don't use sugar-free syrup any more. I have used the sugar-free chocolate chips with some success, though, so I will try that second recipe out. His favorite pie is pumpkin, but either one will have to wait until it's cooler.



Marianne818 said:


> OHhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm excited, I have seen them on TV but had no idea where to find one.. have looked at Sports stores but around here it's mostly fishing and hunting items. Camping and hiking (since the AT trail is only a few miles away) are abundant, but for bikes and such one needs to drive to Atlanta for the better selections. I'll go to Amazon and check this out!!!


So glad to hear this might work for you! And if you find one that ships from Amazon itself, you can get the free shipping. They have them on sale fairly often, too (I think I gave $89 for mine).

I have tried the pickles/pbutter and don't care for it...one of my favorite ways to have PB is mix with a little syrup and then dip a biscuit in it. I also like PB and mayo sandwiches on whole wheat toast. A lot of people think that's weird, but oh well.

All natural PB is sometimes kept in the fridge to keep the oil from separating--it wouldn't need stirring each time, though I never really found that to be a lot of trouble. It's funny, too--I love peanut butter but don't like peanuts whole.

And now I shall try to get the rest of the way caught up!


----------



## Lurker 2

for Needleme:

Basic white bread- I use this for loaves, buns and rolls- if you want to shape your dough just set the machine to the dough cycle!

1 1/4 cups plus 2 Tbs warm water
1 Dsp oil
1 tsp sugar [I use raw in preference]
1 tsp salt
2 Tbs milk powder
3 cups high gluten [bread baking] flour [the Canadian wheat sounds ideal]
1 tsp yeast or 1 packet.

Place ingredients in machine pan, in the order recommended. Set to the Normal cycle, Medium crust and Start [or to Dough cycle]. this recipe is suitable for the delay cycle. 
When shaping by hand, bake at 410-420F. Buns or rolls take about 12 -15 minutes. For a loaf, bake for 30 minutes, or until the loaf sounds hollow when you knock on the bottom.

To make a loaf suitable for the vegan diet, simply omit the milk powder.

Peasant Loaf [this is my personal favourite]

Measure into a bowl:

1 cup rye meal
1 cup wholemeal
1 cup breadbaking flour
1 oz gluten flour
mix these together.

Place in machine pan:
10 fl oz water
1 dsp mollasses
1 tsp salt
1 dsp oil

Add the dry ingredients and 
1 packet yeast

Set to the Wholewheat cycle, Medium Crust, and press Start.
If prefered this can also be worked on the dough cycle- but in that case use warm water.

When the machine Beeps for additions I add 
4 Tbs wholegrain oats [heaped]

Cheese Muffin Bread

3/4 cup warm water
2 large eggs
2 Tbs butter or oil
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp salt
2 Tbs milk powder
3 cups Breadbaking flour
3/4 cup grated Tasty Cheddar cheese
1/2 tsp chilli powder [optional]
1 packet yeast
melted butter
grated parmesan or Tasty Cheddar

Measure the first 10 ingredients into the pan, and set to Normal cycle, Medium crust, and press Start.
Immediately the bread is baked brush over the melted butter and sprinkle over the cheese.
When made on the Dough cycle,
can be shaped into a loaf

or Muffins- place 12 rolls in Muffin pans, and rise for 1 hour or until doubled, bake about 420F for 10-12 minutes, dampen the tops with milk, immediately, and sprinkle with the cheese.

or 'Monkey Bread' divide dough into four, then eight, then 16, and finally 32 even-sized pieces. Line 2 ring pans with baking paper, and oil the sides, roll the balls in the melted butter, then in the cheese, and place 16 of the rolls in each pan, evenly. Rise for 1 hour, or till doubled, bake at 420F for 15-20 minutes, or until golden brown- serve warm.
this latter is clearly not suitable for a vegan diet.


----------



## gottastch

Sorry I didn't join you all on Friday but have enjoyed catching up on everyone's posts today. I love all the recipes you share and have one that I hope you will all like...it is our family's favorite:

O'HENRY BARS

1 c. brown sugar
1/2 c. (1 stick) butter or margarine
1/2 c. creamy peanut butter
1/2 c. dark Karo syrup
1 T. vanilla extract
6 c. old-fashioned rolled oats (NOT the quick cooking kind)

Topping
1 c. chocolate chips
1/2 c. creamy peanut butter

In a large pan, on the stove, combine the brown sugar, butter, peanut butter and Karo syrup. Heat until all is melted together and bubbly. Turn off the heat and add the vanilla; stir to combine. Add in the old-fashioned rolled oats and stir well so all the oats are covered evenly with the melted mixture.

Scoop the above mixture into a buttered 9x13" pan and press to get a smooth, even layer. Bake at 350 degrees F. for 12 minutes. After the 12 minutes, take the pan out of the oven and sprinkle the chocolate chips and drizzle the remaining 1/2 c. peanut butter over the hot bars. Wait a little bit, until the chips start to melt, and then spread to cover the bars. Refrigerate until all is cooled and set. 

You can also use chocolate chips and peanut butter chips for the topping...as much as you like, really. We tease in our family that these are very healthy because of the oats...nice try - hahahaha! Enjoy and thanks for letting me stop in for a cup of tea 

Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> I keep my pb jar in the fridge only because I like it cold.
> But it is good, no matter what!!!! But if you wish to do any baking with it ie. pb cookies, it does need to be at room temperature for proper mixing.


I think for many of us, room temperature can happen in about five minutes! I usually love the heat, but it's been a bit much this summer.

Marianne, sorry to hear about your mom's fall and your bruises, but I think you are looking on the bright side, which is wonderful. And hopefully, you'll mend fast. Also, I'm glad to hear you are trying out the bike trainer! I'm excited for you--it may help with your knee, too.

KateB, coffee and cake sounds absolutely wonderful!



myfanwy said:


> or 'Monkey Bread' divide dough into four, then eight, then 16, and finally 32 even-sized pieces. Line 2 ring pans with baking paper, and oil the sides, roll the balls in the melted butter, then in the cheese, and place 16 of the rolls in each pan, evenly. Rise for 1 hour, or till doubled, bake at 420F for 15-20 minutes, or until golden brown- serve warm.
> this latter is clearly not suitable for a vegan diet.


This is interesting--when my girls were in the Scouts, we made Monkey Bread but it's a sweet, covered in butter and brown sugar but done in the small balls clumped together in the tube (ring) pans. It sounds good with cheese, too.

Now I must get over to see what work is waiting. It must be Monday, lol.

Have a great day/night, everyone!


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
Click to expand...

haha!!!! you can if you keep the coffee pot hot and full and give us a recipe for your favorite coffee cake!!!!! Years ago (really a great deal of years ago) my Mom would make a coffee cake and it was a ginger coffee cake. It was from a recipe she got from a newspaper here in Canada, I believe it was the Western Producer. 
I dont like hot tea either and will drink it only when I am battling a fever. I like cold peppermint tea or cold green tea.


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> it sounds like an exciting trip darowil - may i ask what your husband does that requires him to work on holiday. don't forget a bagfull of knitting projects.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around the 9th August we are going to Albury (for those who know where that is), about a 10 hour my husnand says for his sisters 60th. As the last time the family got together was when there father died in March we feel it is important to go. (just as well I read this before posting- I left out sisters and he is still well off his 60th!)
> 
> Then we are going up to the Northern Territory for a few weeks. Most of it will be work related for David, with we hope some holiday time up there. But not sure just yet when we go- in fact David may need to be organised before we go to Albury as he will be flying straight to Sydney from Albury for work and may fly straight to Darwin (capital of the Northern Territory).
> So I am around for a few more weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is hoping to take some holidays up there- but it will be work time for him for most of it at least. He works for a missionary organisation and we are going up to see the missionaries working with the indigenous people up there. The NOrthern Territory has a large proportion of Indigenpous people, and the Indigenoue people have the major health, educational standards etc that occur in all indiegous groups around the world. We have the dubious distinction of having the worst health in our indigenous people than any other developed country. Looking forward to it. I spent about 6 months on related topics when I was doing my Masters and so it will be interesting to see how what I have studied looks like in real life. Apparently the cultural differences between the Indigenous people here and the majority population are the greatest between any two groups in the world. And this creates major barriers that are extremely difficult to overcome.
> 
> I will take my basic socks for plane tripes, car trips etc and thought I would then take fingerless mittens. Knitting fingerless mittens for Davids staff for Christmas so good chance to get on with them. The Northern Territry is in the tropics so will be hot, humidty should be OK then as the wet should not have started yet. Therefore don't want anything big both for the weather and carrying.
Click to expand...

_______________________
Darowil......How wonderful. Such special work to be involved in. Your DH must be a very special person to be helping the indigenous people. Hope there is a way to really improve their situation. Just knowing those people would be such an honor. I love the older indigenous cultures throughout the world and just finished reading a book by a Native American female leader. Thanks for sharing that with us.
Daralene


----------



## Lurker 2

A receipt that has just been shared with me

Mushroom Cappuccino
serves four


Ingredients


1 pound chopped assorted mushrooms
5 tablespoons chopped onion (I used red onion)
1 clove chopped garlic
2 ounces clarified butter
2 pints chicken stock/vegetable stock
1 pint of cream
few drops truffle oil
chopped parsley to taste
salt & white pepper to taste
2 sprigs of fresh thyme




Saute onions and garlic in butter, add assorted mushrooms.
Add stock and simmer. Season with salt & pepper.
When mushrooms are cooked blend in a blender and strain with fine sieve or cheese cloth. 
Return the puree to the pan and add cream & a few drops of truffle oil. 
Adjust the seasoning and consistency. serve hot with a slice of crusty bread. 
May be served in expresso cups, with a thin slice of toasted baguette if wanted. 
I tasted this on the cruise, it was awesome. 

from NanaCaren

BTW the aday.org photos are now ready to be viewed. People may recall that Dave suggested we might be interested in providing photographs for this project.


----------



## RookieRetiree

myfanwy said:


> from NanaCaren
> 
> BTW the aday.org photos are now ready to be viewed. People may recall that Dave suggested we might be interested in providing photographs for this project.


Thanks for the information. We will have to look for Dave's photographs -- he's very talented.


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Trying to catch up with all the post since last night, mercy it's been a busy day on the Tea Party today! Fantastic!
> Mom fell last night, she wasn't hurt at all.. she fell on top of me  I'm sore, my bad knee was bent underneath me.. so I've basically been out all day on pain pills. Cindi has been a lifesaver for sure! Mom keeps saying she's fine, was really upset that she crushed me. I am fine, sore but will be better in a day or two.
> Sorlena, I ordered the bike trainer from Amazon, thank you so much for the idea!!
> Settleg, I can meet any day except Monday or Tuesday.. just tell me where and when :thumbup: I don't know much about GA, well at least this area, so the meeting place I will leave up to you ;-)
> I am so sorry to hear of your Mother's passing, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. As other have said, loosing a parent isn't easy, my Dad passed away Dec of '10, I still find myself trying to dial his number to ask a question.
> I have to take another pain pill and crawl back into my bed. Ice pack is waiting for me :thumbup: I'll finish catching up with all the posts Monday morning. Take care my friends.. prayers are with all of you!! Did Joe ever check in????


Marianne.......So sorry about your mother's fall and you being hurt. Just when you were both starting to feel better.


----------



## jheiens

Kate, you know you're welcome any time, every day. Just bring your favorite cuppa and snacks. That is what Sam keeps telling us newbies, so let's just take him at his word. Joy in Ohio


----------



## Needleme

myfanwy said:


> for Needleme:
> 
> Basic white bread- I use this for loaves, buns and rolls- if you want to shape your dough just set the machine to the dough cycle!
> 
> 1 1/4 cups plus 2 Tbs warm water
> 1 Dsp oil
> 1 tsp sugar [I use raw in preference]
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 Tbs milk powder
> 3 cups high gluten [bread baking] flour [the Canadian wheat sounds ideal]
> 1 tsp yeast or 1 packet.
> 
> Place ingredients in machine pan, in the order recommended. Set to the Normal cycle, Medium crust and Start [or to Dough cycle]. this recipe is suitable for the delay cycle.
> When shaping by hand, bake at 410-420F. Buns or rolls take about 12 -15 minutes. For a loaf, bake for 30 minutes, or until the loaf sounds hollow when you knock on the bottom.
> 
> To make a loaf suitable for the vegan diet, simply omit the milk powder.
> 
> Peasant Loaf [this is my personal favourite]
> 
> Measure into a bowl:
> 
> 1 cup rye meal
> 1 cup wholemeal
> 1 cup breadbaking flour
> 1 oz gluten flour
> mix these together.
> 
> Place in machine pan:
> 10 fl oz water
> 1 dsp mollasses
> 1 tsp salt
> 1 dsp oil
> 
> Add the dry ingredients and
> 1 packet yeast
> 
> Set to the Wholewheat cycle, Medium Crust, and press Start.
> If prefered this can also be worked on the dough cycle- but in that case use warm water.
> 
> When the machine Beeps for additions I add
> 4 Tbs wholegrain oats [heaped]
> 
> Cheese Muffin Bread
> 
> 3/4 cup warm water
> 2 large eggs
> 2 Tbs butter or oil
> 1 tsp sugar
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 Tbs milk powder
> 3 cups Breadbaking flour
> 3/4 cup grated Tasty Cheddar cheese
> 1/2 tsp chilli powder [optional]
> 1 packet yeast
> melted butter
> grated parmesan or Tasty Cheddar
> 
> Measure the first 10 ingredients into the pan, and set to Normal cycle, Medium crust, and press Start.
> Immediately the bread is baked brush over the melted butter and sprinkle over the cheese.
> When made on the Dough cycle,
> can be shaped into a loaf
> 
> or Muffins- place 12 rolls in Muffin pans, and rise for 1 hour or until doubled, bake about 420F for 10-12 minutes, dampen the tops with milk, immediately, and sprinkle with the cheese.
> 
> or 'Monkey Bread' divide dough into four, then eight, then 16, and finally 32 even-sized pieces. Line 2 ring pans with baking paper, and oil the sides, roll the balls in the melted butter, then in the cheese, and place 16 of the rolls in each pan, evenly. Rise for 1 hour, or till doubled, bake at 420F for 15-20 minutes, or until golden brown- serve warm.
> this latter is clearly not suitable for a vegan diet.


Oh, wow! A bread bonanza! Thank you so much! Can't wait to try them!!


----------



## Chayjan

Dori Sage said:


> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Thanks Daralene--It means so much for everyone to have stood along side of me in their thoughts and, prayers and well wishes, during this time of great loss of my Precious Fred. I get up every morning early now and sit out on the deck, jounaling, listening to the birds chirp and sing, and reflect on me and Fred together. It is a peaceful time and a time for healing. Love to watch the sunrise. Off to church soon, but wanted to stop in this morning and say Good Morning, Evening, and Good night to my TP family. THANKS AGAIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> MY thoughts are with you. I lost my husband of 54 years 2 years last June and am only just coming to terms with it and realise my life has to go on.
> 
> The first year was hell and I wasn't a very nice person to know at that time but with the help of wonderful friends and loving dogs I have to where I am today Jan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jan I am totally with you. Lost my huband of 30 years 2-1/2 years ago. had to close his law practice, sell my house, move, pack, unpack. Kids were no help. But now I am in a place I love, which is my own, weather is great, and I am really upbeat. I now can face the rest of my life. But for two years I was really a b---h. No, I was really unhappy with life and it showed in every way.
Click to expand...

Absolutely,I got more support from friends than family because my son took it so badly he was knocked sideways as I was. We only had 8 weeks after the diagnosis. I still have to tread very carefully with him as he gets so stressed out and the last thing I want to do is visit him in th stroke unit.We are both on antidipresants (spelt wrongly sorry) but he doesn't know because it was mainly the behaviour of his wife that put me on them.

Anyway hopefully in the next couple of weeks I will be moving house too after 43 years in my cottage .


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh my. How absolutely incredible. A Brit not liking tea. Is your ancestry German?


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
Click to expand...

Incidentally one of the things I loved about GB was the sense of humor. And the English said the Scots had more. I enjoyed it wherever I found it, and that was just about everywhere.


----------



## mjs

west coast kitty said:


> I rarely bake anymore since DH became aware of gluten intolerance, but your dessert recipes are sure tempting


But it can be a pleasurable exploration to adapt recipes to gluten free. And generally not that difficult.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely bake anymore since DH became aware of gluten intolerance, but your dessert recipes are sure tempting
> 
> 
> 
> But it can be a pleasurable exploration to adapt recipes to gluten free. And generally not that difficult.
Click to expand...

BTW, My neighbour who is gluten intolerant has found that the gluten free mixes available here, generally, toughen badly when frozen, after baking.


----------



## Chayjan

On a happy note summer has arrived here in Nottinghamshire


----------



## orcagrandma

I was raised with the swing music as my dad was a drummer in Big Bands such as Tex Beneke (misspelled). He was an awesome drummer. He also played in orchestras all around. This was his love but he was a mechanic and restored the engines on those old Silver Clouds, Rolls Royce's etc. He also was mechanic for racing team Caroll Shelby. Now, as for the peanut butter, I love it on apple slices and a spoonful. If I make a sandwich I love just peanut butter sprinkled with sugar. Yum, good and fattening unless you use those sugar free substitutes.


----------



## jmai5421

Needleme said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Needleme:
> 
> Basic white bread- I use this for loaves, buns and rolls- if you want to shape your dough just set the machine to the dough cycle!
> 
> 1 1/4 cups plus 2 Tbs warm water
> 1 Dsp oil
> 1 tsp sugar [I use raw in preference]
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 Tbs milk powder
> 3 cups high gluten [bread baking] flour [the Canadian wheat sounds ideal]
> 1 tsp yeast or 1 packet.
> 
> Place ingredients in machine pan, in the order recommended. Set to the Normal cycle, Medium crust and Start [or to Dough cycle]. this recipe is suitable for the delay cycle.
> When shaping by hand, bake at 410-420F. Buns or rolls take about 12 -15 minutes. For a loaf, bake for 30 minutes, or until the loaf sounds hollow when you knock on the bottom.
> 
> To make a loaf suitable for the vegan diet, simply omit the milk powder.
> 
> Peasant Loaf [this is my personal favourite]
> 
> Measure into a bowl:
> 
> 1 cup rye meal
> 1 cup wholemeal
> 1 cup breadbaking flour
> 1 oz gluten flour
> mix these together.
> 
> Place in machine pan:
> 10 fl oz water
> 1 dsp mollasses
> 1 tsp salt
> 1 dsp oil
> 
> Add the dry ingredients and
> 1 packet yeast
> 
> Set to the Wholewheat cycle, Medium Crust, and press Start.
> If prefered this can also be worked on the dough cycle- but in that case use warm water.
> 
> When the machine Beeps for additions I add
> 4 Tbs wholegrain oats [heaped]
> 
> Cheese Muffin Bread
> 
> 3/4 cup warm water
> 2 large eggs
> 2 Tbs butter or oil
> 1 tsp sugar
> 1 tsp salt
> 2 Tbs milk powder
> 3 cups Breadbaking flour
> 3/4 cup grated Tasty Cheddar cheese
> 1/2 tsp chilli powder [optional]
> 1 packet yeast
> melted butter
> grated parmesan or Tasty Cheddar
> 
> Measure the first 10 ingredients into the pan, and set to Normal cycle, Medium crust, and press Start.
> Immediately the bread is baked brush over the melted butter and sprinkle over the cheese.
> When made on the Dough cycle,
> can be shaped into a loaf
> 
> or Muffins- place 12 rolls in Muffin pans, and rise for 1 hour or until doubled, bake about 420F for 10-12 minutes, dampen the tops with milk, immediately, and sprinkle with the cheese.
> 
> or 'Monkey Bread' divide dough into four, then eight, then 16, and finally 32 even-sized pieces. Line 2 ring pans with baking paper, and oil the sides, roll the balls in the melted butter, then in the cheese, and place 16 of the rolls in each pan, evenly. Rise for 1 hour, or till doubled, bake at 420F for 15-20 minutes, or until golden brown- serve warm.
> this latter is clearly not suitable for a vegan diet.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow! A bread bonanza! Thank you so much! Can't wait to try them!!
Click to expand...

Thank you for the bread machine recipes and for the idea of making the dough and then forming the bread and baking it so it won't be mangled in the bread machine. I am anxious to get to my machine and try it. It will have to wait for this fall when we go back home. My oven here and the stove from the early 50's is tempermental and does what it wants to do, not what I set it at. Help is on the way. We will be doing some remodeling next year and I will have a new stove and oven. Yeh!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Monday Morning already.....I'm really trying to keep caught up this week on the TP - Another hot and monsoonie day in Arizona - I need to run some errands this morning and get a cake baked. My DH just doesn't know what to do if there isn't cake or pie for evening desert. I try to just do boring things so I don't want any!!!!!! I still haven't found the breakfast crockpot recipe from last weeks TP...any help out there would be appreciated!! Still working on slippers - I haven't sewn any of them up yet. I try to keep count of the rows, but since I usually am "kindof" watching TV while I knit...I need to lay them out next to each other to make sure they match!!! I am trying to figure out what to start for Christmas presents...besides the slippers and hooded scarves....maybe fingerless gloves - I have so much yarn in my craft closet and I'd really like to put a dent in it this year with my charity knitting. Too much to do and not enough hours in the days, days in the weeks, etc.....Peace and Joy!!! Have a great week, Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Needleme

Here is what I copied from the Breakfast Casserole post-- but please let us know your name-- I did not copy that to give you proper YUM credit!

July 13 TP post as copied to my Evernote Recipe collection:

Here's another summertime or anytime quickie:

MICROWAVE COFFEE CUP SCRAMBLED EGGS

2 eggs
2 tablespoons milk
2 tablespoons shredded cheddar cheese
Salt and pepper

Coat 12 oz. microwave-safe coffee cup with PAM. Add eggs and milk, beat until blended. Microwave on High 45 seconds; stir. Microwave until eggs are almost set, 35-45 seconds longer. Top with cheese; season with salt and papper.

Makes 1 serving

If you like breakfast food for dinner - try this one:

SLOW COOKER BREAKFAST CASSEROLE

You can assemble everything in your crock pot in the morning, let it cook all day, and dinner will be ready when you get home.

1 lb. sausage
1 bag frozen hash brown potatoes
8-12 eggs
Grated cheese

Spray crock pot with PAM, or use a plastic crock pot liner.
First, cook and strain the sausage. Then place 1/3 of the hash browns in the bottom of the slow cooker followed by part of the cheese and topped with 1/3 of the sausage. Repeat these layers until you've used all the sausage, hash browns and cheese - or until the crock pot is full. Pour the eggs on top of the contents in the crock pot. Cook on Low for 7-10 hours. 

This is a wonderful recipe that can cook all day while you're at work, or all night while you sleep.


----------



## Needleme

Needleme said:


> Here is what I copied from the Breakfast Casserole post-- but please let us know your name-- I did not copy that to give you proper YUM credit!
> 
> July 13 TP post as copied to my Evernote Recipe collection:
> 
> Here's another summertime or anytime quickie:
> 
> MICROWAVE COFFEE CUP SCRAMBLED EGGS
> 
> 2 eggs
> 2 tablespoons milk
> 2 tablespoons shredded cheddar cheese
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Coat 12 oz. microwave-safe coffee cup with PAM. Add eggs and milk, beat until blended. Microwave on High 45 seconds; stir. Microwave until eggs are almost set, 35-45 seconds longer. Top with cheese; season with salt and papper.
> 
> Makes 1 serving
> 
> If you like breakfast food for dinner - try this one:
> 
> SLOW COOKER BREAKFAST CASSEROLE
> 
> You can assemble everything in your crock pot in the morning, let it cook all day, and dinner will be ready when you get home.
> 
> 1 lb. sausage
> 1 bag frozen hash brown potatoes
> 8-12 eggs
> Grated cheese
> 
> Spray crock pot with PAM, or use a plastic crock pot liner.
> First, cook and strain the sausage. Then place 1/3 of the hash browns in the bottom of the slow cooker followed by part of the cheese and topped with 1/3 of the sausage. Repeat these layers until you've used all the sausage, hash browns and cheese - or until the crock pot is full. Pour the eggs on top of the contents in the crock pot. Cook on Low for 7-10 hours.
> 
> This is a wonderful recipe that can cook all day while you're at work, or all night while you sleep.


PS-- I brought my crockpot with me here on vacation specifically to make this-- I am going to make it tonight for Tues morning breakfast. I will let you know how it turns out-- I am excited to make it!! Love hash browns in anything!


----------



## KatyNora

Needleme said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Needleme:
> 
> Basic white bread
> ...
> 
> Peasant Loaf [this is my personal favourite]
> 
> ...
> 
> Cheese Muffin Bread
> 
> ...
> 
> or 'Monkey Bread' ...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow! A bread bonanza! Thank you so much! Can't wait to try them!!
Click to expand...

All this talk of homemade bread is really getting to me!  I was never much of a bread baker in the past, and don't need much of it now that I'm living alone, but I'm beginning to see the possibility of a bread machine in my future. And it's *all* your fault! :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my. How absolutely incredible. A Brit not liking tea. Is your ancestry German?
Click to expand...

shocking as it may seem, Brits are no different than anyone else when it comes to their choice of beverage. A great amount of British people do not enjoy tea.


----------



## Needleme

KatyNora said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Needleme:
> 
> Basic white bread
> ...
> 
> Peasant Loaf [this is my personal favourite]
> 
> ...
> 
> Cheese Muffin Bread
> 
> ...
> 
> or 'Monkey Bread' ...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow! A bread bonanza! Thank you so much! Can't wait to try them!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All this talk of homemade bread is really getting to me!  I was never much of a bread baker in the past, and don't need much of it now that I'm living alone, but I'm beginning to see the possibility of a bread machine in my future. And it's *all* your fault! :roll:
Click to expand...

Tee hee-- come along with us-- you will never go back!!


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Needleme:
> 
> Basic white bread
> ...
> 
> Peasant Loaf [this is my personal favourite]
> 
> ...
> 
> Cheese Muffin Bread
> 
> ...
> 
> or 'Monkey Bread' ...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow! A bread bonanza! Thank you so much! Can't wait to try them!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All this talk of homemade bread is really getting to me!  I was never much of a bread baker in the past, and don't need much of it now that I'm living alone, but I'm beginning to see the possibility of a bread machine in my future. And it's *all* your fault! :roll:
Click to expand...

OK I accept the guilty verdict- but don't forget that homemade bread also freezes beautifully- also quite a lot of the newer machines do quite a small loaf!


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my. How absolutely incredible. A Brit not liking tea. Is your ancestry German?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shocking as it may seem, Brits are no different than anyone else when it comes to their choice of beverage. A great amount of British people do not enjoy tea.
Click to expand...

Some I encountered were shocked that I can't stand milk or cream in my tea. Or lemon. Ughhhhh


----------



## Lurker 2

A brilliant New Zealand children's author has just died, at 76, Margaret Mahy. If you have not encountered her writing she is well worth checking out- she wrote the most delightful, whimsical stories for tinies, upwards.


----------



## daralene

orcagrandma said:


> I was raised with the swing music as my dad was a drummer in Big Bands such as Tex Beneke (misspelled). He was an awesome drummer. He also played in orchestras all around. This was his love but he was a mechanic and restored the engines on those old Silver Clouds, Rolls Royce's etc. He also was mechanic for racing team Caroll Shelby. Now, as for the peanut butter, I love it on apple slices and a spoonful. If I make a sandwich I love just peanut butter sprinkled with sugar. Yum, good and fattening unless you use those sugar free substitutes.


Wow orcagrandma........My life is filled with music as DH is a musician. In fact he is in on the piano now preparing for concerts. My DH recognizes the band and knows one of the drummers. He gave me the name but I won't mention it here in case you don't want that. DH played with one of his drummers for several years, so it would be something if he is the one that is your dad. I was at his house once, so if he is the drummer I may have met you and your mother and a gorgeous fluffy white dog. Our son was with us and young then and is now in his mid forties. I know the band probably had more than one drummer, but wouldn't that be something! Even if we didn't meet, we do know of that band. If you have always lived in OK then I guess we didn't meet. Here's to knitting, music, tea parties, and Sam.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Needleme said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I copied from the Breakfast Casserole post-- but please let us know your name-- I did not copy that to give you proper YUM credit!
> 
> July 13 TP post as copied to my Evernote Recipe collection:
> 
> Here's another summertime or anytime quickie:
> 
> MICROWAVE COFFEE CUP SCRAMBLED EGGS
> 
> 2 eggs
> 2 tablespoons milk
> 2 tablespoons shredded cheddar cheese
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Coat 12 oz. microwave-safe coffee cup with PAM. Add eggs and milk, beat until blended. Microwave on High 45 seconds; stir. Microwave until eggs are almost set, 35-45 seconds longer. Top with cheese; season with salt and papper.
> 
> Makes 1 serving
> 
> If you like breakfast food for dinner - try this one:
> 
> SLOW COOKER BREAKFAST CASSEROLE
> 
> You can assemble everything in your crock pot in the morning, let it cook all day, and dinner will be ready when you get home.
> 
> 1 lb. sausage
> 1 bag frozen hash brown potatoes
> 8-12 eggs
> Grated cheese
> 
> Spray crock pot with PAM, or use a plastic crock pot liner.
> First, cook and strain the sausage. Then place 1/3 of the hash browns in the bottom of the slow cooker followed by part of the cheese and topped with 1/3 of the sausage. Repeat these layers until you've used all the sausage, hash browns and cheese - or until the crock pot is full. Pour the eggs on top of the contents in the crock pot. Cook on Low for 7-10 hours.
> 
> This is a wonderful recipe that can cook all day while you're at work, or all night while you sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> PS-- I brought my crockpot with me here on vacation specifically to make this-- I am going to make it tonight for Tues morning breakfast. I will let you know how it turns out-- I am excited to make it!! Love hash browns in anything!
Click to expand...

Thanks so much!!! I will be waiting to see how you like it - What a great way to have breakfast ready for house guests!! Thanks so much - Sandi AZ Sticks


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely bake anymore since DH became aware of gluten intolerance, but your dessert recipes are sure tempting
> 
> 
> 
> But it can be a pleasurable exploration to adapt recipes to gluten free. And generally not that difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, My neighbour who is gluten intolerant has found that the gluten free mixes available here, generally, toughen badly when frozen, after baking.
Click to expand...

Good tip Myfanwy. I didn't know that. I don't have a problem with gluten but often find myself enjoying the products that don't have it. By the way, how kind of you to take the time to put all those bread recipes on for us. I will have to bookmark that page. Your house must smell wonderful each day and the start of the day be so special with freshly made bread.

Chayjan......How wonderful that summer is finally coming. Hope it isn't just 1 day :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> A brilliant New Zealand children's author has just died, at 76, Margaret Mahy. If you have not encountered her writing she is well worth checking out- she wrote the most delightful, whimsical stories for tinies, upwards.


I've just taken a quick look at some info about her--it sounds wonderful and I may have to find some of her books if I can. One of my favorite young adult authors is David Almond (yes, I read the books for me), who is British and has magical elements in his stories; this sounds rather similar. Magical realism is my favorite sort of story.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Got the house closed up tighter than tight right now. For the last 3 days, perhaps 4 days, the air has been filled with smoke due to forest fires up in the Northwestern Ontario. Smoke is filtered all through the air down to Sault St.Marie. Likely it has also gone down south of Duluth, Min. too. Oh, well, those with lung problems will just have to stay inside. We were supposed to have rain coming tomorrow but that has been put off until Wed. Puffers will just have to ease the breathing as much as they can!


----------



## KatyNora

Needleme said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk of homemade bread is really getting to me!  I was never much of a bread baker in the past, and don't need much of it now that I'm living alone, but I'm beginning to see the possibility of a bread machine in my future. And it's *all* your fault! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Tee hee-- come along with us-- you will never go back!!
Click to expand...




myfanwy said:


> OK I accept the guilty verdict- but don't forget that homemade bread also freezes beautifully- also quite a lot of the newer machines do quite a small loaf!


Oh, I'm in trouble now. I've just spent the past 30 minutes surfing bread machine reviews. Next step will undoubtedly be checking the budget to see when I might take the plunge. :lol:


----------



## jheiens

I'm getting deluged with ads for collections for gluten-free recipes and videos for foodies on my pages for the TP posts. Thank heavens I've already started tonight's dinner preps and can ignore them! Joy in Ohio


----------



## RookieRetiree

daralene said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was raised with the swing music as my dad was a drummer in Big Bands such as Tex Beneke (misspelled). He was an awesome drummer. He also played in orchestras all around. This was his love but he was a mechanic and restored the engines on those old Silver Clouds, Rolls Royce's etc. He also was mechanic for racing team Caroll Shelby. Now, as for the peanut butter, I love it on apple slices and a spoonful. If I make a sandwich I love just peanut butter sprinkled with sugar. Yum, good and fattening unless you use those sugar free substitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of us love the Big Band sounds and the Swing Era? My dad, too, was a musician in Iowa. When he and Mom first married, they owned a pool hall (Remember Music Man?) and he and friends played there and there was a small place to dance. Dad played the tenor saxaphone and 4 of my brothers played that same instrument - my brother in Dallas had it refurbised about 15 years ago and still has it and plays it.
> 
> Dad left that life to take over the family farm -- story is that he had a chance to play with Lawrence Welk's band. We didn't have TV until after Dad passed away, and so they were always looking for alternate entertainment - the long playing record albums (33 -1/3) would go on, the dining table and chairs would be moved and we'd dance. Dad was a great swing & polka dancer. My older brothers taught me the jitter bug and jive - later came the twist, watusi, jerk, swim, etc. good times!!
> Wow orcagrandma........My life is filled with music as DH is a musician. In fact he is in on the piano now preparing for concerts. My DH recognizes the band and knows one of the drummers. He gave me the name but I won't mention it here in case you don't want that. DH played with one of his drummers for several years, so it would be something if he is the one that is your dad. I was at his house once, so if he is the drummer I may have met you and your mother and a gorgeous fluffy white dog. Our son was with us and young then and is now in his mid forties. I know the band probably had more than one drummer, but wouldn't that be something! Even if we didn't meet, we do know of that band. If you have always lived in OK then I guess we didn't meet. Here's to knitting, music, tea parties, and Sam.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

I just clipped a news article for the following recipe.

APPLE BROWN BETTY

4 slices toasted bread (can be gluten free for those who need it)
3 cups tart apples, sliced and peeled
1/2 cup each of brown sugar and white sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 cup melted butter

Tear toast into bite sized pieces and place in greased 1 1/2 quart casserole dish. Top with apples. Combine & mix together sugar and cinnamon. Sprinkle this over apples. Drizzle melted butter over it. Cover & bake at 350' for 1 hour, stirring after 30 minutes. Serve warm with the cream. Makes 4 servings. Enjoy.


----------



## daralene

RookieRetiree said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was raised with the swing music as my dad was a drummer in Big Bands such as Tex Beneke (misspelled). He was an awesome drummer. He also played in orchestras all around. This was his love but he was a mechanic and restored the engines on those old Silver Clouds, Rolls Royce's etc. He also was mechanic for racing team Caroll Shelby. Now, as for the peanut butter, I love it on apple slices and a spoonful. If I make a sandwich I love just peanut butter sprinkled with sugar. Yum, good and fattening unless you use those sugar free substitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of us love the Big Band sounds and the Swing Era? My dad, too, was a musician in Iowa. When he and Mom first married, they owned a pool hall (Remember Music Man?) and he and friends played there and there was a small place to dance. Dad played the tenor saxaphone and 4 of my brothers played that same instrument - my brother in Dallas had it refurbised about 15 years ago and still has it and plays it.
> 
> Dad left that life to take over the family farm -- story is that he had a chance to play with Lawrence Welk's band. We didn't have TV until after Dad passed away, and so they were always looking for alternate entertainment - the long playing record albums (33 -1/3) would go on, the dining table and chairs would be moved and we'd dance. Dad was a great swing & polka dancer. My older brothers taught me the jitter bug and jive - later came the twist, watusi, jerk, swim, etc. good times!!
> _____________________________________
> 
> Wow orcagrandma........My life is filled with music as DH is a musician. In fact he is in on the piano now preparing for concerts. My DH recognizes the band and knows one of the drummers. He gave me the name but I won't mention it here in case you don't want that. DH played with one of his drummers for several years, so it would be something if he is the one that is your dad. I was at his house once, so if he is the drummer I may have met you and your mother and a gorgeous fluffy white dog. Our son was with us and young then and is now in his mid forties. I know the band probably had more than one drummer, but wouldn't that be something! Even if we didn't meet, we do know of that band. If you have always lived in OK then I guess we didn't meet. Here's to knitting, music, tea parties, and Sam.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Rookie Retiree........Quite a history of music in our families. :thumbup: What a nice story and to think he was so good he could have played with Lawrence Welk's Band. Amazing :!: Well, DH is off the piano and wants the computer.

Dinner out with a girl friend tonight at a Thai restaurant. We love their curry soup.


----------



## preston

wow marianne - this sounds really good. need to go grocery shopping.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Found a recipe thought that you all might enjoy :-D
> 
> Chocolate Peanut Butter Bundt Cake with Sweet Peanut Butter Icing
> 
> 1 devils food or chocolate cake mix
> 
> 3.9 ounce instant chocolate pudding mix
> 
> 4 large eggs
> 
> 1/2 cup heavy cream or milk
> 
> 1/2 cup vegetable oil
> 
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> 
> 1/4 cup water
> 
> 1/2 cup creamy peanut butter
> 
> Icing
> 
> 1/2 cup creamy peanut butter
> 
> 1 small can sweetened condensed milk
> 
> 1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. and spray bundt pan with non stick cooking spray.
> 
> 2. To prepare cake, place cake mix, pudding mix, eggs, cream, oil, sour cream, water and peanut butter into a stand mixer. Beat on low until well combined. Batter will be thick. Transfer to prepared bundt pan and bake for 45-55 minutes, or until baked through. Let cool for 20 minutes before turning cake onto a cake stand. Let cool completely.
> 
> 3. To prepare icing, melt peanut butter in microwave for about 30 seconds. Stir in sweetened condensed milk until well combined. Drizzle part over cooled cake and add a second layer after 15 or 20 minutes. Save remaining icing for individual slices of cake.
> 
> Makes 16 servings


----------



## preston

if the truth be known kate - i'm not much of a tea drinker either - we can sneak into the kitchen together and make a pot of coffee - we'll just tell them it's dark strong tea.

sam

so - the answer is yes. lol



KateB said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

you two are hopeless - lol - there is always a pot of coffee on in the kitchen.

sam



myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that I don't like peanut butter- I just seldom want to eat it- and tea is not my favourite brew- so may be Kate we can sit and knit and listen together! Pity I have already taken my life time trip home!
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha!!!! you can if you keep the coffee pot hot and full and give us a recipe for your favorite coffee cake!!!!! Years ago (really a great deal of years ago) my Mom would make a coffee cake and it was a ginger coffee cake. It was from a recipe she got from a newspaper here in Canada, I believe it was the Western Producer.
> I dont like hot tea either and will drink it only when I am battling a fever. I like cold peppermint tea or cold green tea.
Click to expand...

Sorry (I really am beginning to get a complex  ) but I don't like coffee cake either!!


----------



## preston

gottastch - thank you for the great recipe - and welcome to the tea party - we are so glad you dropped in for a cuppa. we really enjoy newcomers - they add so much to the conversation. there is always room at the table to come often.

sam



gottastch said:


> Sorry I didn't join you all on Friday but have enjoyed catching up on everyone's posts today. I love all the recipes you share and have one that I hope you will all like...it is our family's favorite:
> 
> O'HENRY BARS
> 
> 1 c. brown sugar
> 1/2 c. (1 stick) butter or margarine
> 1/2 c. creamy peanut butter
> 1/2 c. dark Karo syrup
> 1 T. vanilla extract
> 6 c. old-fashioned rolled oats (NOT the quick cooking kind)
> 
> Topping
> 1 c. chocolate chips
> 1/2 c. creamy peanut butter
> 
> In a large pan, on the stove, combine the brown sugar, butter, peanut butter and Karo syrup. Heat until all is melted together and bubbly. Turn off the heat and add the vanilla; stir to combine. Add in the old-fashioned rolled oats and stir well so all the oats are covered evenly with the melted mixture.
> 
> Scoop the above mixture into a buttered 9x13" pan and press to get a smooth, even layer. Bake at 350 degrees F. for 12 minutes. After the 12 minutes, take the pan out of the oven and sprinkle the chocolate chips and drizzle the remaining 1/2 c. peanut butter over the hot bars. Wait a little bit, until the chips start to melt, and then spread to cover the bars. Refrigerate until all is cooled and set.
> 
> You can also use chocolate chips and peanut butter chips for the topping...as much as you like, really. We tease in our family that these are very healthy because of the oats...nice try - hahahaha! Enjoy and thanks for letting me stop in for a cup of tea
> 
> Kathy


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my. How absolutely incredible. A Brit not liking tea. Is your ancestry German?
Click to expand...

Nope, Scottish, Irish and a bit of Viking! I come from a family of tea drinkers, but neither myself or my brother like the stuff!


----------



## preston

and where is the recipe 5mmdpns? ginger coffee cake - sounds good.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha!!!! you can if you keep the coffee pot hot and full and give us a recipe for your favorite coffee cake!!!!! Years ago (really a great deal of years ago) my Mom would make a coffee cake and it was a ginger coffee cake. It was from a recipe she got from a newspaper here in Canada, I believe it was the Western Producer.
> I dont like hot tea either and will drink it only when I am battling a fever. I like cold peppermint tea or cold green tea.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> A brilliant New Zealand children's author has just died, at 76, Margaret Mahy. If you have not encountered her writing she is well worth checking out- she wrote the most delightful, whimsical stories for tinies, upwards.


Our public library has a lot of books by her. But they don't even have anything by Arthur Ransome.


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incidentally one of the things I loved about GB was the sense of humor. And the English said the Scots had more. I enjoyed it wherever I found it, and that was just about everywhere.
Click to expand...

The Scots tend to go in for sarcasm as humour in a big way. Unfortunately this sometimes doesn't translate as people think we are being serious when we're actually being ironic. I think it's harder to make the scots laugh too, they said that the Glasgow Empire (theatre) was the most feared audience for any comedian!


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely bake anymore since DH became aware of gluten intolerance, but your dessert recipes are sure tempting
> 
> 
> 
> But it can be a pleasurable exploration to adapt recipes to gluten free. And generally not that difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, My neighbour who is gluten intolerant has found that the gluten free mixes available here, generally, toughen badly when frozen, after baking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good tip Myfanwy. I didn't know that. I don't have a problem with gluten but often find myself enjoying the products that don't have it. By the way, how kind of you to take the time to put all those bread recipes on for us. I will have to bookmark that page. Your house must smell wonderful each day and the start of the day be so special with freshly made bread.
> 
> Chayjan......How wonderful that summer is finally coming. Hope it isn't just 1 day :thumbup:
Click to expand...

The blue diamond rice crackers are so good with a dip.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha!!!! you can if you keep the coffee pot hot and full and give us a recipe for your favorite coffee cake!!!!! Years ago (really a great deal of years ago) my Mom would make a coffee cake and it was a ginger coffee cake. It was from a recipe she got from a newspaper here in Canada, I believe it was the Western Producer.
> I dont like hot tea either and will drink it only when I am battling a fever. I like cold peppermint tea or cold green tea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry (I really am beginning to get a complex  ) but I don't like coffee cake either!!
Click to expand...

But there is coffee cake and coffee cake.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious!  I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my. How absolutely incredible. A Brit not liking tea. Is your ancestry German?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, Scottish, Irish and a bit of Viking! I come from a family of tea drinkers, but neither myself or my brother like the stuff!
Click to expand...

My wider family (all the old Germans my mother said) were coffee drinkers, but not Mom and I. But I think my grandfather was British and maybe we are like him. He is the only one I can guess might have had a sense of humor that I inherited. I never knew him, and regret that very much.


----------



## preston

absolutely ohio joy - we all want them to feel welcome so they come back as often as possible. there is no such thing as too many - the tea/coffee pot is never empty.

sam



jheiens said:


> Kate, you know you're welcome any time, every day. Just bring your favorite cuppa and snacks. That is what Sam keeps telling us newbies, so let's just take him at his word. Joy in Ohio


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incidentally one of the things I loved about GB was the sense of humor. And the English said the Scots had more. I enjoyed it wherever I found it, and that was just about everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Scots tend to go in for sarcasm as humour in a big way. Unfortunately this sometimes doesn't translate as people think we are being serious when we're actually being ironic. I think it's harder to make the scots laugh too, they said that the Glasgow Empire (theatre) was the most feared audience for any comedian!
Click to expand...

I've heard of a vaudeville person, Harry Lauder who also did comedy I think, and I think may have been Scots????


----------



## preston

don't forget chayjan - regardless of where you move there will always be room for you at the table - love and support for you as you need it. one of the healing qualities of the tea party is that at one time or another we all have suffered loss, rejection, etc - and we come here and fine acceptance and healing energy coming from everyone. don't ever hesitate to ask for it.

sam



Chayjan said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Thanks Daralene--It means so much for everyone to have stood along side of me in their thoughts and, prayers and well wishes, during this time of great loss of my Precious Fred. I get up every morning early now and sit out on the deck, jounaling, listening to the birds chirp and sing, and reflect on me and Fred together. It is a peaceful time and a time for healing. Love to watch the sunrise. Off to church soon, but wanted to stop in this morning and say Good Morning, Evening, and Good night to my TP family. THANKS AGAIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> MY thoughts are with you. I lost my husband of 54 years 2 years last June and am only just coming to terms with it and realise my life has to go on.
> 
> The first year was hell and I wasn't a very nice person to know at that time but with the help of wonderful friends and loving dogs I have to where I am today Jan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jan I am totally with you. Lost my huband of 30 years 2-1/2 years ago. had to close his law practice, sell my house, move, pack, unpack. Kids were no help. But now I am in a place I love, which is my own, weather is great, and I am really upbeat. I now can face the rest of my life. But for two years I was really a b---h. No, I was really unhappy with life and it showed in every way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely,I got more support from friends than family because my son took it so badly he was knocked sideways as I was. We only had 8 weeks after the diagnosis. I still have to tread very carefully with him as he gets so stressed out and the last thing I want to do is visit him in th stroke unit.We are both on antidipresants (spelt wrongly sorry) but he doesn't know because it was mainly the behaviour of his wife that put me on them.
> 
> Anyway hopefully in the next couple of weeks I will be moving house too after 43 years in my cottage .
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

To all those who deem themselves picky eaters, count me in--there are a lot of things I don't like/won't eat--some people are astounded by it, too, but I say I like what I like and we can still be friends.


----------



## KateB

The only cakes I ever really make (can't honestly call it cooking!) are Mars bar krispies. You melt about four Mars bars in the microwave with a good dollop (2oz?) of butter or margerine, then stir in enough Rice Krispies (or Corn Flakes) to soak up the liquid chocolate mix. Divide into small cake cases and allow to set - if you can wait that long! They're really good This makes about 30.


----------



## pammie1234

I haven't been getting the emails for the TP. Guess I need to write something! Now I have to try to find where I left off. Lots of posts to read! I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> I haven't been getting the emails for the TP. Guess I need to write something! Now I have to try to find where I left off. Lots of posts to read! I hope everyone has a good day.


Just click 'Watch' at the top of the page and you should get the emails - not that we want you to stop writing! :lol:


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> To all those who deem themselves picky eaters, count me in--there are a lot of things I don't like/won't eat--some people are astounded by it, too, but I say I like what I like and we can still be friends.


There are several things i can hardly choke down and at the top of that list is asparagus.


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all those who deem themselves picky eaters, count me in--there are a lot of things I don't like/won't eat--some people are astounded by it, too, but I say I like what I like and we can still be friends.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several things i can hardly choke down and at the top of that list is asparagus.
Click to expand...

I love asparagus, I'll have your's! :thumbup:


----------



## preston

i'm with you katynora - they should buy us each a new bread machine don't you think. lol i have it down on my wish list.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Needleme:
> 
> Basic white bread
> ...
> 
> Peasant Loaf [this is my personal favourite]
> 
> ...
> 
> Cheese Muffin Bread
> 
> ...
> 
> or 'Monkey Bread' ...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow! A bread bonanza! Thank you so much! Can't wait to try them!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All this talk of homemade bread is really getting to me!  I was never much of a bread baker in the past, and don't need much of it now that I'm living alone, but I'm beginning to see the possibility of a bread machine in my future. And it's *all* your fault! :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all those who deem themselves picky eaters, count me in--there are a lot of things I don't like/won't eat--some people are astounded by it, too, but I say I like what I like and we can still be friends.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several things i can hardly choke down and at the top of that list is asparagus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love asparagus, I'll have your's! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

It seems that most people do. My senior year in college I was invited to people's houses three times for a meal. All had a delicacy - asparagus. In one case the plates were dished out in the kitchen. I just did not know what to do since in those days I would not have felt I could just leave it. What I did was bury it in mashed potatoes and swallow the mass without chewing. Thank heavens they did not have lamb.


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all those who deem themselves picky eaters, count me in--there are a lot of things I don't like/won't eat--some people are astounded by it, too, but I say I like what I like and we can still be friends.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several things i can hardly choke down and at the top of that list is asparagus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love asparagus, I'll have your's! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems that most people do. My senior year in college I was invited to people's houses three times for a meal. All had a delicacy - asparagus. In one case the plates were dished out in the kitchen. I just did not know what to do since in those days I would not have felt I could just leave it. What I did was bury it in mashed potatoes and swallow the mass without chewing. Thank heavens they did not have lamb.
Click to expand...

I once went home from a meal in a friend's house with a large portion of the meal in my handbag!


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all those who deem themselves picky eaters, count me in--there are a lot of things I don't like/won't eat--some people are astounded by it, too, but I say I like what I like and we can still be friends.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several things i can hardly choke down and at the top of that list is asparagus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love asparagus, I'll have your's! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems that most people do. My senior year in college I was invited to people's houses three times for a meal. All had a delicacy - asparagus. In one case the plates were dished out in the kitchen. I just did not know what to do since in those days I would not have felt I could just leave it. What I did was bury it in mashed potatoes and swallow the mass without chewing. Thank heavens they did not have lamb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once went home from a meal in a friend's house with a large portion of the meal in my handbag!
Click to expand...

I hope you had a cat or dog who could enjoy it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, I dont have the recipe for that ginger coffee cake.  Wish someone did and would share it. I will do a search for it.

Coffee cake is cake that is stiff and hard and meant to be dunked in hot coffee to soften it and then eat it. Much like we dunk Oreos or other hard cookies in milk. Just tastes better.

Kate, you are most welcome to come along to my back yard with some friends. The coffee pot will be on and any other non-alcoholic drinks you wish. I am a recovered alcoholic, sober for 31 years, 4 months, 7 days. Cheers!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> The only cakes I ever really make (can't honestly call it cooking!) are Mars bar krispies. You melt about four Mars bars in the microwave with a good dollop (2oz?) of butter or margerine, then stir in enough Rice Krispies (or Corn Flakes) to soak up the liquid chocolate mix. Divide into small cake cases and allow to set - if you can wait that long! They're really good This makes about 30.


We make something similar with marshmallows, butter, and the chocolate krispies. I could eat the whole pan, which is why we don't make them often!



mjs said:


> It seems that most people do. My senior year in college I was invited to people's houses three times for a meal. All had a delicacy - asparagus. In one case the plates were dished out in the kitchen. I just did not know what to do since in those days I would not have felt I could just leave it. What I did was bury it in mashed potatoes and swallow the mass without chewing. Thank heavens they did not have lamb.


I love asparagus, but kale? And turnip greens taste like kerosene to me! Ugh. And I'm with you on the lamb (veal, too). I literally cannot swallow either of those--it's not a "mind thing," either, like "eating a baby." It's physical--DD has the same reaction. She was given lamb once and didn't even know what it was and couldn't eat it.


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> I am a recovered alcoholic, sober for 31 years, 4 months, 7 days. Cheers!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## preston

i just found this for people who want a gluten free cake.

sam

Gluten Free Angel Food Cake Recipe

Prep: 15 min. Bake: 45 min. + cooling
Yield: 16 Servings
Ingredients
	1-1/2 cups egg whites (about 10)
	3/4 cup plus 1/2 cup sugar, divided
	1/4 cup cornstarch
	1/4 cup white rice flour
	1/4 cup tapioca flour
	1/4 cup potato starch
	1-1/2 teaspoons cream of tartar
	3/4 teaspoon salt
	3/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
	Assorted fresh fruit, optional

Directions
	Place egg whites in a large bowl; let stand at room temperature for 30 minutes. Sift 3/4 cup sugar, cornstarch, flours and potato starch together twice; set aside.

	Add cream of tartar, salt and vanilla to egg whites; beat on medium speed until soft peaks form.

Gradually add remaining sugar, about 2 tablespoons at a time, beating on high until stiff peaks form. Gradually fold in flour mixture, about 1/2 cup at a time.

	Gently spoon into an ungreased 10-in. tube pan. Cut through the batter with a knife to remove air pockets. Bake on the lowest oven rack at 350° for 45-50 minutes or until lightly browned and entire top appears dry.

Immediately invert pan; cool completely, about 1 hour.

	Run a knife around side and center tube of pan. Remove cake to a serving plate. Top with fresh fruit if desired. Yield: 16 servings.

Editor's Note: Read all ingredient labels for possible gluten content prior to use. Ingredient formulas can change, and production facilities vary among brands. If youre concerned that your brand may contain gluten, contact the company.

Nutritional Facts 1 slice (calculated without fruit) equals 101 calories, trace fat (0 saturated fat), 0 cholesterol, 149 mg sodium, 23 g carbohydrate, trace fiber

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Gluten-Free-Angel-Food-Cake?pmcode=IMGDV02T&_mid=2369720&_rid=2369720.558202.503


----------



## preston

when you decide let me know katynora - i may take the plunge with you.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk of homemade bread is really getting to me!  I was never much of a bread baker in the past, and don't need much of it now that I'm living alone, but I'm beginning to see the possibility of a bread machine in my future. And it's *all* your fault! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Tee hee-- come along with us-- you will never go back!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I accept the guilty verdict- but don't forget that homemade bread also freezes beautifully- also quite a lot of the newer machines do quite a small loaf!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I'm in trouble now. I've just spent the past 30 minutes surfing bread machine reviews. Next step will undoubtedly be checking the budget to see when I might take the plunge. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

let me see kate - what goes with coffee - chocolate chip cookies - angel food cake - sugar donuts - what do you snack on with your coffee? we'll just make sure we have some on the table the next time you join us.

sam



KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha!!!! you can if you keep the coffee pot hot and full and give us a recipe for your favorite coffee cake!!!!! Years ago (really a great deal of years ago) my Mom would make a coffee cake and it was a ginger coffee cake. It was from a recipe she got from a newspaper here in Canada, I believe it was the Western Producer.
> I dont like hot tea either and will drink it only when I am battling a fever. I like cold peppermint tea or cold green tea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry (I really am beginning to get a complex  ) but I don't like coffee cake either!!
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I dont have the recipe for that ginger coffee cake. Wish someone did and would share it. I will do a search for it.
> 
> Coffee cake is cake that is stiff and hard and meant to be dunked in hot coffee to soften it and then eat it. Much like we dunk Oreos or other hard cookies in milk. Just tastes better.
> 
> Kate, you are most welcome to come along to my back yard with some friends. The coffee pot will be on and any other non-alcoholic drinks you wish. I am a recovered alcoholic, sober for 31 years, 4 months, 7 days. Cheers!!!


Be right over!


----------



## KateB

preston said:


> let me see kate - what goes with coffee - chocolate chip cookies - angel food cake - sugar donuts - what do you snack on with your coffee? we'll just make sure we have some on the table the next time you join us.
> 
> sam
> 
> Any (or all) of the above will do fine, Sam! :thumbup:


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only cakes I ever really make (can't honestly call it cooking!) are Mars bar krispies. You melt about four Mars bars in the microwave with a good dollop (2oz?) of butter or margerine, then stir in enough Rice Krispies (or Corn Flakes) to soak up the liquid chocolate mix. Divide into small cake cases and allow to set - if you can wait that long! They're really good This makes about 30.
> 
> 
> 
> We make something similar with marshmallows, butter, and the chocolate krispies. I could eat the whole pan, which is why we don't make them often!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that most people do. My senior year in college I was invited to people's houses three times for a meal. All had a delicacy - asparagus. In one case the plates were dished out in the kitchen. I just did not know what to do since in those days I would not have felt I could just leave it. What I did was bury it in mashed potatoes and swallow the mass without chewing. Thank heavens they did not have lamb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love asparagus, but kale? And turnip greens taste like kerosene to me! Ugh. And I'm with you on the lamb (veal, too). I literally cannot swallow either of those--it's not a "mind thing," either, like "eating a baby." It's physical--DD has the same reaction. She was given lamb once and didn't even know what it was and couldn't eat it.
Click to expand...

I knew I did not like it the first time I had lamb and did not know what it was. And when Chorale went to Europe the first time we flew Icelandic. On the way back the meal apparently was Icelandic mountain goat. Tasted like sheep so I gave mine to one of the college kids on the trip. But I do like Kale. I think we have to realize there are different body chemistries besides differences in preferences, and something that tastes great to one may be just awful to someone else.


----------



## preston

how does pie sound - i would rather have pie over cake given the choice.

sam



KateB said:


> The only cakes I ever really make (can't honestly call it cooking!) are Mars bar krispies. You melt about four Mars bars in the microwave with a good dollop (2oz?) of butter or margerine, then stir in enough Rice Krispies (or Corn Flakes) to soak up the liquid chocolate mix. Divide into small cake cases and allow to set - if you can wait that long! They're really good This makes about 30.


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> how does pie sound - i would rather have pie over cake given the choice.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only cakes I ever really make (can't honestly call it cooking!) are Mars bar krispies. You melt about four Mars bars in the microwave with a good dollop (2oz?) of butter or margerine, then stir in enough Rice Krispies (or Corn Flakes) to soak up the liquid chocolate mix. Divide into small cake cases and allow to set - if you can wait that long! They're really good This makes about 30.
Click to expand...

ME TOO.


----------



## preston

i love lamb chops done by someone that knows what they are doing. mutton - not so much.

sam



mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only cakes I ever really make (can't honestly call it cooking!) are Mars bar krispies. You melt about four Mars bars in the microwave with a good dollop (2oz?) of butter or margerine, then stir in enough Rice Krispies (or Corn Flakes) to soak up the liquid chocolate mix. Divide into small cake cases and allow to set - if you can wait that long! They're really good This makes about 30.
> 
> 
> 
> We make something similar with marshmallows, butter, and the chocolate krispies. I could eat the whole pan, which is why we don't make them often!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that most people do. My senior year in college I was invited to people's houses three times for a meal. All had a delicacy - asparagus. In one case the plates were dished out in the kitchen. I just did not know what to do since in those days I would not have felt I could just leave it. What I did was bury it in mashed potatoes and swallow the mass without chewing. Thank heavens they did not have lamb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love asparagus, but kale? And turnip greens taste like kerosene to me! Ugh. And I'm with you on the lamb (veal, too). I literally cannot swallow either of those--it's not a "mind thing," either, like "eating a baby." It's physical--DD has the same reaction. She was given lamb once and didn't even know what it was and couldn't eat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew I did not like it the first time I had lamb and did not know what it was. And when Chorale went to Europe the first time we flew Icelandic. On the way back the meal apparently was Icelandic mountain goat. Tasted like sheep so I gave mine to one of the college kids on the trip. But I do like Kale. I think we have to realize there are different body chemistries besides differences in preferences, and something that tastes great to one may be just awful to someone else.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I dont have the recipe for that ginger coffee cake. Wish someone did and would share it. I will do a search for it.
> 
> Coffee cake is cake that is stiff and hard and meant to be dunked in hot coffee to soften it and then eat it. Much like we dunk Oreos or other hard cookies in milk. Just tastes better.
> 
> Kate, you are most welcome to come along to my back yard with some friends. The coffee pot will be on and any other non-alcoholic drinks you wish. I am a recovered alcoholic, sober for 31 years, 4 months, 7 days. Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Be right over!
Click to expand...

I have lawn chairs!!! and if you fancy a nice swim or some wading, then bring your swim suit or a pair of shorts. We have no one who uses one of our beaches because you walk out for half a mile and still dont hit water above your chest. The other beach is popular for swimmers. I have a huge sun umbrella that you stick in the sand for any who do not tolerate sun.

Settleg, you come along too and leave your laptop and cell phone at home. You deserve a break too!!! Myfanwy, you come and visit my country of Canada please and dont forget your camera!!! Any others are welcome to come too. Sam, you bring the peanut butter.  Joe, I have gluten free foods for you! Bread too!! Bring your step-son and your Grandmother too!!


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I dont have the recipe for that ginger coffee cake. Wish someone did and would share it. I will do a search for it.
> 
> Coffee cake is cake that is stiff and hard and meant to be dunked in hot coffee to soften it and then eat it. Much like we dunk Oreos or other hard cookies in milk. Just tastes better.
> 
> Kate, you are most welcome to come along to my back yard with some friends. The coffee pot will be on and any other non-alcoholic drinks you wish. I am a recovered alcoholic, sober for 31 years, 4 months, 7 days. Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Be right over!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lawn chairs!!! and if you fancy a nice swim or some wading, then bring your swim suit or a pair of shorts. We have no one who uses one of our beaches because you walk out for half a mile and still dont hit water above your chest. The other beach is popular for swimmers. I have a huge sun umbrella that you stick in the sand for any who do not tolerate sun.
> 
> Settleg, you come along too and leave your laptop and cell phone at home. You deserve a break too!!! Myfanwy, you come and visit my country of Canada please and dont forget your camera!!! Any others are welcome to come too. Sam, you bring the peanut butter.  Joe, I have gluten free foods for you! Bread too!! Bring your step-son and your Grandmother too!!
Click to expand...

Wahey, it's a party!! Wouldn't it be wonderful if we really could...... :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, that pie sounds like a good idea! I love lamb chops too with some cranberry sauce! (not a mutton eater so much).


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I dont have the recipe for that ginger coffee cake. Wish someone did and would share it. I will do a search for it.
> 
> Coffee cake is cake that is stiff and hard and meant to be dunked in hot coffee to soften it and then eat it. Much like we dunk Oreos or other hard cookies in milk. Just tastes better.
> 
> Kate, you are most welcome to come along to my back yard with some friends. The coffee pot will be on and any other non-alcoholic drinks you wish. I am a recovered alcoholic, sober for 31 years, 4 months, 7 days. Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Be right over!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lawn chairs!!! and if you fancy a nice swim or some wading, then bring your swim suit or a pair of shorts. We have no one who uses one of our beaches because you walk out for half a mile and still dont hit water above your chest. The other beach is popular for swimmers. I have a huge sun umbrella that you stick in the sand for any who do not tolerate sun.
> 
> Settleg, you come along too and leave your laptop and cell phone at home. You deserve a break too!!! Myfanwy, you come and visit my country of Canada please and dont forget your camera!!! Any others are welcome to come too. Sam, you bring the peanut butter.  Joe, I have gluten free foods for you! Bread too!! Bring your step-son and your Grandmother too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wahey, it's a party!!
Click to expand...

Oh yah, forgot to mention that at the "shallow beach" we have a pavillion with BBQ pits and picnic tables! We could make smores to go with iced coffee?? Ok, now we need to have BBQ foods -- recipes please!!! Joe, you had posted a Texas burger to BBQ but I did not save it. Could you repost it?


----------



## Sorlenna

mjs said:


> I knew I did not like it the first time I had lamb and did not know what it was. And when Chorale went to Europe the first time we flew Icelandic. On the way back the meal apparently was Icelandic mountain goat. Tasted like sheep so I gave mine to one of the college kids on the trip. But I do like Kale. I think we have to realize there are different body chemistries besides differences in preferences, and something that tastes great to one may be just awful to someone else.


It is true--DD had a class (I think it was anthropology) where they did a test on various substances. The teacher had them touch various things to their tongues--some tasted sour, bitter, etc., while others couldn't taste it at all. I don't like peppers of any kind (something my partner can't seem to fathom), and neither does my sister--I told him it's genetic. LOL


----------



## preston

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2012/07/chocolate-peanut-butter-cheesecake-bars.html

this site will take you to the following recipe - and does it sound good - long live peanut butter.

Chocolate peanut butter cheesecake bars

sam


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I did not like it the first time I had lamb and did not know what it was. And when Chorale went to Europe the first time we flew Icelandic. On the way back the meal apparently was Icelandic mountain goat. Tasted like sheep so I gave mine to one of the college kids on the trip. But I do like Kale. I think we have to realize there are different body chemistries besides differences in preferences, and something that tastes great to one may be just awful to someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> It is true--DD had a class (I think it was anthropology) where they did a test on various substances. The teacher had them touch various things to their tongues--some tasted sour, bitter, etc., while others couldn't taste it at all. I don't like peppers of any kind (something my partner can't seem to fathom), and neither does my sister--I told him it's genetic. LOL
Click to expand...

I can eat peppers but don't really care for them and generally leave them out of recipes.


----------



## KatyNora

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a recovered alcoholic, sober for 31 years, 4 months, 7 days. Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

DITTO!!!


----------



## KatyNora

preston said:


> when you decide let me know katynora - i may take the plunge with you.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk of homemade bread is really getting to me!  I was never much of a bread baker in the past, and don't need much of it now that I'm living alone, but I'm beginning to see the possibility of a bread machine in my future. And it's *all* your fault! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Tee hee-- come along with us-- you will never go back!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I accept the guilty verdict- but don't forget that homemade bread also freezes beautifully- also quite a lot of the newer machines do quite a small loaf!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I'm in trouble now. I've just spent the past 30 minutes surfing bread machine reviews. Next step will undoubtedly be checking the budget to see when I might take the plunge. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Stay tuned, Sam. My birthday's coming up in a few weeks and that may provide just the incentive I need - if I can stay out of the LYS. :lol: Self-selected birthday gifts usually turn out well, in my experience.


----------



## preston

i couldn't agree more katynora.

sam



KatyNora said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> when you decide let me know katynora - i may take the plunge with you.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk of homemade bread is really getting to me!  I was never much of a bread baker in the past, and don't need much of it now that I'm living alone, but I'm beginning to see the possibility of a bread machine in my future. And it's *all* your fault! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Tee hee-- come along with us-- you will never go back!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I accept the guilty verdict- but don't forget that homemade bread also freezes beautifully- also quite a lot of the newer machines do quite a small loaf!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I'm in trouble now. I've just spent the past 30 minutes surfing bread machine reviews. Next step will undoubtedly be checking the budget to see when I might take the plunge. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay tuned, Sam. My birthday's coming up in a few weeks and that may provide just the incentive I need - if I can stay out of the LYS. :lol: Self-selected birthday gifts usually turn out well, in my experience.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

I don't believe I have a recipe for "Texas Burgers" Are you sure it was mine? let me know. sorry. joe p.


5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I dont have the recipe for that ginger coffee cake. Wish someone did and would share it. I will do a search for it.
> 
> Coffee cake is cake that is stiff and hard and meant to be dunked in hot coffee to soften it and then eat it. Much like we dunk Oreos or other hard cookies in milk. Just tastes better.
> 
> Kate, you are most welcome to come along to my back yard with some friends. The coffee pot will be on and any other non-alcoholic drinks you wish. I am a recovered alcoholic, sober for 31 years, 4 months, 7 days. Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Be right over!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lawn chairs!!! and if you fancy a nice swim or some wading, then bring your swim suit or a pair of shorts. We have no one who uses one of our beaches because you walk out for half a mile and still dont hit water above your chest. The other beach is popular for swimmers. I have a huge sun umbrella that you stick in the sand for any who do not tolerate sun.
> 
> Settleg, you come along too and leave your laptop and cell phone at home. You deserve a break too!!! Myfanwy, you come and visit my country of Canada please and dont forget your camera!!! Any others are welcome to come too. Sam, you bring the peanut butter.  Joe, I have gluten free foods for you! Bread too!! Bring your step-son and your Grandmother too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wahey, it's a party!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yah, forgot to mention that at the "shallow beach" we have a pavillion with BBQ pits and picnic tables! We could make smores to go with iced coffee?? Ok, now we need to have BBQ foods -- recipes please!!! Joe, you had posted a Texas burger to BBQ but I did not save it. Could you repost it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Step son is having problems getting all his new id here in texas and we are working on all the logistics of getting him as a resident and a job with id. ishhhhhhhh...take care, boys and girls. joe


----------



## pammie1234

Everyone is welcome to come to the Tea Party! You don't have to like tea, coffee, or peanut butter to join in. I'm not sure you even have to knit or crochet! Welcome to all!


----------



## oddball

I wouln't be without my bread machine now. Our favourite is a mix of half wholemeal/ half white bread flour. I then toss in 2-3 tblsps of mixed seeds. Even better when toasted because the seeds taste much nuttier. How about some peanut butter mixed in with the mars/rice crispie bars KateB, I think that could be an idea.
Such lovely sunny weather we are having at the moment, hope it lasts for a while. Off to thr New Forest show on Wednesday with DD and boyfriend. She loves going round the food halls and demos. Hopefully will pick up some new ideas and tips. Will report back with some if I do.
Sam- your recipes are sounding so good, hope to try some soon when I can get into my kitchen-DD makes cakes and cookies for any excuse- new job, birthdays, meetings, as I say any excuse.


----------



## mjs

oddball said:


> I wouln't be without my bread machine now. Our favourite is a mix of half wholemeal/ half white bread flour. I then toss in 2-3 tblsps of mixed seeds. Even better when toasted because the seeds taste much nuttier. How about some peanut butter mixed in with the mars/rice crispie bars KateB, I think that could be an idea.
> Such lovely sunny weather we are having at the moment, hope it lasts for a while. Off to thr New Forest show on Wednesday with DD and boyfriend. She loves going round the food halls and demos. Hopefully will pick up some new ideas and tips. Will report back with some if I do.
> Sam- your recipes are sounding so good, hope to try some soon when I can get into my kitchen-DD makes cakes and cookies for any excuse- new job, birthdays, meetings, as I say any excuse.


After seeing information about it on tv, I began to hydrate my whole wheat flour for a couple of hours before adding the other ingredients and starting the machine. I think it made a nicer loaf.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe, I am sure it was you who had posted a Texas burger recipe back when you first joined. We had been discussing ground meat and Dave had opened with a ground beef recipe for meatballs. You had lots of sliced up peppers in yours and that is all that I remember. You had mentioned it and I asked for the recipe. (I dont think you called it a Texas burger -- that was my name for it).

Sorry about the difficulties for your stepson getting his papers and all necessary things. Give him hugs and lots of patience!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouln't be without my bread machine now. Our favourite is a mix of half wholemeal/ half white bread flour. I then toss in 2-3 tblsps of mixed seeds. Even better when toasted because the seeds taste much nuttier. How about some peanut butter mixed in with the mars/rice crispie bars KateB, I think that could be an idea.
> Such lovely sunny weather we are having at the moment, hope it lasts for a while. Off to thr New Forest show on Wednesday with DD and boyfriend. She loves going round the food halls and demos. Hopefully will pick up some new ideas and tips. Will report back with some if I do.
> Sam- your recipes are sounding so good, hope to try some soon when I can get into my kitchen-DD makes cakes and cookies for any excuse- new job, birthdays, meetings, as I say any excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing information about it on tv, I began to hydrate my whole wheat flour for a couple of hours before adding the other ingredients and starting the machine. I think it made a nicer loaf.
Click to expand...

I just follow the recipe that came with the bread machine and it turns out fantastic every time. Much better than heating up the oven. I have no trouble with the mixing paddle being stuck in the bread. It only penetrates into the bread by one inch and is only 1/4 inch thick by 2 inches long. For myself, I find it slips right out if you remove it when the bread loaf is still warm to hot.


----------



## orcagrandma

Okay MJS, I think it was you that burst my bubble about how a lot of Brits don't like hot tea. I wanted that to be a classic. I think it is great to have customs or........oh I can't think of the other word I'm looking for, but I think it is neat to associate certain things with heritage. I'm born bred and for many generations from the US but my great, great ancestors I'm glad to know came from the Isle of Sky, Ireland and Scotland as I am what they call Scotch-Irish and you can associate me with Irish soda bread and a big cold glass of Guinness and Irish stew anytime you want and I'll take it. It all is sooooooo yummy. So I'm sorry to hear that all Brits don't like hot tea, I'm glad I do and I'm not Brittish. LoL. Thanks for all your input out there. Oh, now Haggis I don't think I want to own. LOL


----------



## oddball

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouln't be without my bread machine now. Our favourite is a mix of half wholemeal/ half white bread flour. I then toss in 2-3 tblsps of mixed seeds. Even better when toasted because the seeds taste much nuttier. How about some peanut butter mixed in with the mars/rice crispie bars KateB, I think that could be an idea.
> Such lovely sunny weather we are having at the moment, hope it lasts for a while. Off to thr New Forest show on Wednesday with DD and boyfriend. She loves going round the food halls and demos. Hopefully will pick up some new ideas and tips. Will report back with some if I do.
> Sam- your recipes are sounding so good, hope to try some soon when I can get into my kitchen-DD makes cakes and cookies for any excuse- new job, birthdays, meetings, as I say any excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing information about it on tv, I began to hydrate my whole wheat flour for a couple of hours before adding the other ingredients and starting the machine. I think it made a nicer loaf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just follow the recipe that came with the bread machine and it turns out fantastic every time. Much better than heating up the oven. I have no trouble with the mixing paddle being stuck in the bread. It only penetrates into the bread by one inch and is only 1/4 inch thick by 2 inches long. For myself, I find it slips right out if you remove it when the bread loaf is still warm to hot.
Click to expand...

mjs- how do you do that, just soak in extra water?
5mmdpns-I've never had a problem either with the paddle as long as you tip loaf out more or less straight away.


----------



## orcagrandma

As far as the paddles on your bread machine sticking, it happened the first time I used it. But not since. Everything in the machine has a non stick coating, but you could spray your paddles with non stick spray before you pour everything in it and bake and it should help. Now I will say I sometimes have to get my needlenose pliers to remove the paddle as it comes off when I turn my loaf out, but it doesn't stick to the bread or tear up the bread.


----------



## mjs

orcagrandma said:


> Okay MJS, I think it was you that burst my bubble about how a lot of Brits don't like hot tea. I wanted that to be a classic. I think it is great to have customs or........oh I can't think of the other word I'm looking for, but I think it is neat to associate certain things with heritage. I'm born bred and for many generations from the US but my great, great ancestors I'm glad to know came from the Isle of Sky, Ireland and Scotland as I am what they call Scotch-Irish and you can associate me with Irish soda bread and a big cold glass of Guinness and Irish stew anytime you want and I'll take it. It all is sooooooo yummy. So I'm sorry to hear that all Brits don't like hot tea, I'm glad I do and I'm not Brittish. LoL. Thanks for all your input out there. Oh, now Haggis I don't think I want to own. LOL


No I am not the bubble burster. It was the one from Scotland, Ayrshire I kind of think, though I can't remember the name, though might be Sheila. I am simply totally horrified that all Brits don't love tea and depend upon it several times a day, as i tend to do.


----------



## mjs

oddball said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouln't be without my bread machine now. Our favourite is a mix of half wholemeal/ half white bread flour. I then toss in 2-3 tblsps of mixed seeds. Even better when toasted because the seeds taste much nuttier. How about some peanut butter mixed in with the mars/rice crispie bars KateB, I think that could be an idea.
> Such lovely sunny weather we are having at the moment, hope it lasts for a while. Off to thr New Forest show on Wednesday with DD and boyfriend. She loves going round the food halls and demos. Hopefully will pick up some new ideas and tips. Will report back with some if I do.
> Sam- your recipes are sounding so good, hope to try some soon when I can get into my kitchen-DD makes cakes and cookies for any excuse- new job, birthdays, meetings, as I say any excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing information about it on tv, I began to hydrate my whole wheat flour for a couple of hours before adding the other ingredients and starting the machine. I think it made a nicer loaf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just follow the recipe that came with the bread machine and it turns out fantastic every time. Much better than heating up the oven. I have no trouble with the mixing paddle being stuck in the bread. It only penetrates into the bread by one inch and is only 1/4 inch thick by 2 inches long. For myself, I find it slips right out if you remove it when the bread loaf is still warm to hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mjs- how do you do that, just soak in extra water?
> 5mmdpns-I've never had a problem either with the paddle as long as you tip loaf out more or less straight away.
Click to expand...

I just put in the amount of water I expect to use after measuring the whole wheat flour because I'm using the same cup. Leave it an hour or two. Then, unless I forget, when I'm ready to make it, salt and oil on top and then the equal amount of bread flour and then yeast. Sometimes I have to adjust the water, so I check after it's been going a few minutes.


----------



## orcagrandma

jmai5421 - dumb question here, would I have to use that little bit of gluten flour? What does that do to the bread as I'm not sure I have ever seen it in my stores. If it is not a necessary item I think it sounds wonderful to make.


----------



## jheiens

mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all those who deem themselves picky eaters, count me in--there are a lot of things I don't like/won't eat--some people are astounded by it, too, but I say I like what I like and we can still be friends.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several things i can hardly choke down and at the top of that list is asparagus.
Click to expand...

That's okay, mjs, I know a bunch who'll take care of your share any day of the week--however it's prepared. Ohio Joy

P.S. I like that way of identifying me, Sam. Thanks


----------



## orcagrandma

Thanks mjs. It doesn't matter who it was I was just funnin them. I love to tease, but.........................it does still hurt to know that. Hahahaa!


----------



## jheiens

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I dont have the recipe for that ginger coffee cake. Wish someone did and would share it. I will do a search for it.
> 
> Coffee cake is cake that is stiff and hard and meant to be dunked in hot coffee to soften it and then eat it. Much like we dunk Oreos or other hard cookies in milk. Just tastes better.
> 
> 5mmdpns--have ever heard of a coffee cake being so hard/stiff that it had to be dunked in your cup. In the USA we generally refer to coffee cake as unfrosted, breakfast cakes, usually eaten with for the first meal of the day. It may have a crumb topping, nuts, or a fruit sauce including in the serving. Similar to a gingerbread cake, but we usually only serve that at winter holidays or coffee hours. Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

preston said:


> i'm with you katynora - they should buy us each a new bread machine don't you think. lol i have it down on my wish list.
> 
> sam
> 
> [:


[/quote]

GoodWill and Salvation Army or any Senior Citizen Resale Shops are good places to find slightly used bread machines. Since I gave ours to our daughter, I'm going to take a look at these stores in the next few weeks.


----------



## west coast kitty

Sam - thanks so much for passing on the gluten free angel cake recipe. I'll have to surprise my husband with it - might even have to let him think it's forbidden for a while before I let him know he can dig in - so he can appreciate it all the more.

Love asparagus and most other veggies - many of them raw. The only exception that comes to mind is parsnips, if I can't get out of it, I'll cut them small so I can swallow without chewing.


----------



## 5mmdpns

orcagrandma said:


> Okay MJS, I think it was you that burst my bubble about how a lot of Brits don't like hot tea. I wanted that to be a classic. I think it is great to have customs or........oh I can't think of the other word I'm looking for, but I think it is neat to associate certain things with heritage. I'm born bred and for many generations from the US but my great, great ancestors I'm glad to know came from the Isle of Sky, Ireland and Scotland as I am what they call Scotch-Irish and you can associate me with Irish soda bread and a big cold glass of Guinness and Irish stew anytime you want and I'll take it. It all is sooooooo yummy. So I'm sorry to hear that all Brits don't like hot tea, I'm glad I do and I'm not Brittish. LoL. Thanks for all your input out there. Oh, now Haggis I don't think I want to own. LOL


LOL, that was me. My ex-hubby was the direct great x 4 grandson of Joshua Tetley who was one of the brothers who started the Tetley Tea company in England way back when. haha, you do learn a lot about the ex-laws!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Joe - sorry to hear that it's a problem getting IDs....how come it seems like it's easier for the identify thieves?

Okay, we're on a peanut butter and chocolate theme (and Scotch heritage) so I offer up this recipe for your pleasure. My family received the recipe from one of the farm families that my brothers worked for - probably in 1967 or so...we thought it was our secret as we moved all over the States and no-one had ever eaten them...then wouldn't you know it, the recipe showed up on the Rice Krispie box?!

Scotcheroos

1 cup light Karo syrup
1 cup sugar
1 cup peanut butter
6 cups Rice Krispies Cereal
6 oz. butterscotch chips
6 oz. chocolate chips

Mix syrup and sugar together in heavey saucepan and cook on med.high until it bubbles (not full boil) which is just enough for the sugar granules to melt. Take off the stove and mix in peanut butter until smooth. Add the Rice Krispies and mix well. Pat lightly into 13 x 9 pan (I slightly butter my hands to avoid the stickiness). Melt chips on low in microwave (I put in for 30 sec. at a time and stir in between until smooth). Spread the melted chips (frosting) over the Rice Krispie Mix and let set for a 1/2 hour or so to cool. Cut into small squares -- it's very rich so you don't need much to satisfy the sweets craving, These are my all time favorites and taste like a candy bar!
So easy to make and doesn't heat up the kitchen. I try to keep the butterscotch chips and Karo syrup on hand so that I'm always at the ready to make these.

If the US brands/products don't translate to other places, please let me know and I'll see if I can provide more information.


----------



## pammie1234

I've eaten Scotcheroos, but I don't know if I have ever had the recipe! They are really good!


----------



## 5mmdpns

orcagrandma said:


> jmai5421 - dumb question here, would I have to use that little bit of gluten flour? What does that do to the bread as I'm not sure I have ever seen it in my stores. If it is not a necessary item I think it sounds wonderful to make.


The extra bit of gluten makes the bread rise ever so slightly more. You get the same thing by adding a bit more yeast to the mixture than what is called for. I live in Canada and have lived in different provinces and have never seen gluten flour. All wheat flour contains gluten and some will add extra to their bread. I have never had to add more gluten flour and my bread turns out just great. (oh yah, except when I used dead yeast, I had a rocky lump!)


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay MJS, I think it was you that burst my bubble about how a lot of Brits don't like hot tea. I wanted that to be a classic. I think it is great to have customs or........oh I can't think of the other word I'm looking for, but I think it is neat to associate certain things with heritage. I'm born bred and for many generations from the US but my great, great ancestors I'm glad to know came from the Isle of Sky, Ireland and Scotland as I am what they call Scotch-Irish and you can associate me with Irish soda bread and a big cold glass of Guinness and Irish stew anytime you want and I'll take it. It all is sooooooo yummy. So I'm sorry to hear that all Brits don't like hot tea, I'm glad I do and I'm not Brittish. LoL. Thanks for all your input out there. Oh, now Haggis I don't think I want to own. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not the bubble burster. It was the one from Scotland, Ayrshire I kind of think, though I can't remember the name, though might be Sheila. I am simply totally horrified that all Brits don't love tea and depend upon it several times a day, as i tend to do.
Click to expand...

Think it might have been me popping all those bubbles!
Kate (aka Sheila!)


----------



## RookieRetiree

pammie1234 said:


> I've eaten Scotcheroos, but I don't know if I have ever had the recipe! They are really good!


Pammie: I have a SIL who is a principal at one of the elementary schools in Flower Mound, Tx and several nephews and cousins who live in TX so this recipe has been exported from Iowa to Texas for sure!!


----------



## Lurker 2

the gluten flour makes a noticeable difference when using low gluten flours like rye!



5mmdpns said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 - dumb question here, would I have to use that little bit of gluten flour? What does that do to the bread as I'm not sure I have ever seen it in my stores. If it is not a necessary item I think it sounds wonderful to make.
> 
> 
> 
> The extra bit of gluten makes the bread rise ever so slightly more. You get the same thing by adding a bit more yeast to the mixture than what is called for. I live in Canada and have lived in different provinces and have never seen gluten flour. All wheat flour contains gluten and some will add extra to their bread. I have never had to add more gluten flour and my bread turns out just great. (oh yah, except when I used dead yeast, I had a rocky lump!)
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

you are absolutely right pammie - i heard a rumor that admin doesn't knit or crochet either.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Everyone is welcome to come to the Tea Party! You don't have to like tea, coffee, or peanut butter to join in. I'm not sure you even have to knit or crochet! Welcome to all!


----------



## orcagrandma

jheins - We have biscotti over here that is hard and eaten in the morning and dunked in coffee. It is very hard. Maybe that is near what you are calling coffee cake. But over hear our coffee cake is not hard it is usually and unfrosted or may have a drizzle of frosting but nothing heavy like a frosted cake and it is very good. Maybe not quite as sweet as for a dessert.


----------



## orcagrandma

jheins - We have biscotti over here that is hard and eaten in the morning and dunked in coffee. It is very hard. Maybe that is near what you are calling coffee cake. But over here our coffee cake is not hard it is usually and unfrosted or may have a drizzle of frosting but nothing heavy like a frosted cake and it is very good. Maybe not quite as sweet as for a dessert.


----------



## orcagrandma

Well, thanks. I knew all flour had gluten but when it called for baking or cake flour and a tbs. or so of gluten flour I thought it might be something very different than what we get here. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## orcagrandma

Oh Kate so YOUR the one that burst my bubbles. LOL Okay so lie to me a little and tell me they really do love their hot tea. LOLOL


----------



## orcagrandma

Hey Kate, do you like haggis? When we were there we were going to try it as we always like to try something once, but then when we heard all that was in it we chickened out. Now I wish I had tried it.


----------



## mjs

orcagrandma said:


> jmai5421 - dumb question here, would I have to use that little bit of gluten flour? What does that do to the bread as I'm not sure I have ever seen it in my stores. If it is not a necessary item I think it sounds wonderful to make.


I think the recipe probably should have said vital wheat gluten. It's used to make up what is lacking in whole wheat, or just generally to make things work better, like rising.


----------



## Edith M

Sure you can. I will join you in the coffee drinking. You won't mind if I have Peanut butter cookies, will you? I will save the sugar cookies for you.


KateB said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

west coast kitty said:


> Sam - thanks so much for passing on the gluten free angel cake recipe. I'll have to surprise my husband with it - might even have to let him think it's forbidden for a while before I let him know he can dig in - so he can appreciate it all the more.
> 
> Love asparagus and most other veggies - many of them raw. The only exception that comes to mind is parsnips, if I can't get out of it, I'll cut them small so I can swallow without chewing.


Someone told me that asparagus is ok raw, but I have not wanted to potentially waste money. I do prefer broccoli and cauliflower raw.


----------



## Lurker 2

Remembering also that we are coming from very different parts of the world- i have no way of knowing what a product is called in the USA, which is why I used our terminology.



mjs said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 - dumb question here, would I have to use that little bit of gluten flour? What does that do to the bread as I'm not sure I have ever seen it in my stores. If it is not a necessary item I think it sounds wonderful to make.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the recipe probably should have said vital wheat gluten. It's used to make up what is lacking in whole wheat, or just generally to make things work better, like rising.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay MJS, I think it was you that burst my bubble about how a lot of Brits don't like hot tea. I wanted that to be a classic. I think it is great to have customs or........oh I can't think of the other word I'm looking for, but I think it is neat to associate certain things with heritage. I'm born bred and for many generations from the US but my great, great ancestors I'm glad to know came from the Isle of Sky, Ireland and Scotland as I am what they call Scotch-Irish and you can associate me with Irish soda bread and a big cold glass of Guinness and Irish stew anytime you want and I'll take it. It all is sooooooo yummy. So I'm sorry to hear that all Brits don't like hot tea, I'm glad I do and I'm not Brittish. LoL. Thanks for all your input out there. Oh, now Haggis I don't think I want to own. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not the bubble burster. It was the one from Scotland, Ayrshire I kind of think, though I can't remember the name, though might be Sheila. I am simply totally horrified that all Brits don't love tea and depend upon it several times a day, as i tend to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it might have been me popping all those bubbles!
> Kate (aka Sheila!)
Click to expand...

Yeah, you're the popper supreme.


----------



## preston

asparagus is wonderful raw.

sam



mjs said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam - thanks so much for passing on the gluten free angel cake recipe. I'll have to surprise my husband with it - might even have to let him think it's forbidden for a while before I let him know he can dig in - so he can appreciate it all the more.
> 
> Love asparagus and most other veggies - many of them raw. The only exception that comes to mind is parsnips, if I can't get out of it, I'll cut them small so I can swallow without chewing.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone told me that asparagus is ok raw, but I have not wanted to potentially waste money. I do prefer broccoli and cauliflower raw.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

orcagrandma said:


> Hey Kate, do you like haggis? When we were there we were going to try it as we always like to try something once, but then when we heard all that was in it we chickened out. Now I wish I had tried it.


I do like haggis, although sometimes it can have too much spice in it. It's usually served with tatties and neeps (mashed potatoes and turnip/swede) and truth be told, it's really the neeps that I like best!


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay MJS, I think it was you that burst my bubble about how a lot of Brits don't like hot tea. I wanted that to be a classic. I think it is great to have customs or........oh I can't think of the other word I'm looking for, but I think it is neat to associate certain things with heritage. I'm born bred and for many generations from the US but my great, great ancestors I'm glad to know came from the Isle of Sky, Ireland and Scotland as I am what they call Scotch-Irish and you can associate me with Irish soda bread and a big cold glass of Guinness and Irish stew anytime you want and I'll take it. It all is sooooooo yummy. So I'm sorry to hear that all Brits don't like hot tea, I'm glad I do and I'm not Brittish. LoL. Thanks for all your input out there. Oh, now Haggis I don't think I want to own. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not the bubble burster. It was the one from Scotland, Ayrshire I kind of think, though I can't remember the name, though might be Sheila. I am simply totally horrified that all Brits don't love tea and depend upon it several times a day, as i tend to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it might have been me popping all those bubbles!
> Kate (aka Sheila!)
Click to expand...

But how about that I remembered the town and spelled it correctly??!!


----------



## Lurker 2

I like all three,. but we usually have to take tinned haggis here
or make it your self- I dip out at the point of hanging the pipes of the lights [lungs] over the pot.



KateB said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kate, do you like haggis? When we were there we were going to try it as we always like to try something once, but then when we heard all that was in it we chickened out. Now I wish I had tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do like haggis, although sometimes it can have too much spice in it. It's usually served with tatties and neeps (mashed potatoes and turnip/swede) and truth be told, it's really the neeps that I like best!
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay MJS, I think it was you that burst my bubble about how a lot of Brits don't like hot tea. I wanted that to be a classic. I think it is great to have customs or........oh I can't think of the other word I'm looking for, but I think it is neat to associate certain things with heritage. I'm born bred and for many generations from the US but my great, great ancestors I'm glad to know came from the Isle of Sky, Ireland and Scotland as I am what they call Scotch-Irish and you can associate me with Irish soda bread and a big cold glass of Guinness and Irish stew anytime you want and I'll take it. It all is sooooooo yummy. So I'm sorry to hear that all Brits don't like hot tea, I'm glad I do and I'm not Brittish. LoL. Thanks for all your input out there. Oh, now Haggis I don't think I want to own. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not the bubble burster. It was the one from Scotland, Ayrshire I kind of think, though I can't remember the name, though might be Sheila. I am simply totally horrified that all Brits don't love tea and depend upon it several times a day, as i tend to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it might have been me popping all those bubbles!
> Kate (aka Sheila!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you're the popper supreme.
Click to expand...

I'll take that as a compliment...........I think? :lol: :lol:


----------



## dandylion

Now that's a thought. I love asparagus when it is just slightly roasted, but I never have tried it raw. Do you just wash it and eat the tips? I'll get some tomorrow as I don't buy it because I'm afraid I will over cook it and make it mushy. 
I don't know why I've never thought of that. duh. d Sue



preston said:


> asparagus is wonderful raw.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam - thanks so much for passing on the gluten free angel cake recipe. I'll have to surprise my husband with it - might even have to let him think it's forbidden for a while before I let him know he can dig in - so he can appreciate it all the more.
> 
> Love asparagus and most other veggies - many of them raw. The only exception that comes to mind is parsnips, if I can't get out of it, I'll cut them small so I can swallow without chewing.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone told me that asparagus is ok raw, but I have not wanted to potentially waste money. I do prefer broccoli and cauliflower raw.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay MJS, I think it was you that burst my bubble about how a lot of Brits don't like hot tea. I wanted that to be a classic. I think it is great to have customs or........oh I can't think of the other word I'm looking for, but I think it is neat to associate certain things with heritage. I'm born bred and for many generations from the US but my great, great ancestors I'm glad to know came from the Isle of Sky, Ireland and Scotland as I am what they call Scotch-Irish and you can associate me with Irish soda bread and a big cold glass of Guinness and Irish stew anytime you want and I'll take it. It all is sooooooo yummy. So I'm sorry to hear that all Brits don't like hot tea, I'm glad I do and I'm not Brittish. LoL. Thanks for all your input out there. Oh, now Haggis I don't think I want to own. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not the bubble burster. It was the one from Scotland, Ayrshire I kind of think, though I can't remember the name, though might be Sheila. I am simply totally horrified that all Brits don't love tea and depend upon it several times a day, as i tend to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it might have been me popping all those bubbles!
> Kate (aka Sheila!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But how about that I remembered the town and spelled it correctly??!!
Click to expand...

Indeed you did, but............... it's not a town it's a county! :lol: My town's called Largs.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Remembering also that we are coming from very different parts of the world- i have no way of knowing what a product is called in the USA, which is why I used our terminology.
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 - dumb question here, would I have to use that little bit of gluten flour? What does that do to the bread as I'm not sure I have ever seen it in my stores. If it is not a necessary item I think it sounds wonderful to make.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the recipe probably should have said vital wheat gluten. It's used to make up what is lacking in whole wheat, or just generally to make things work better, like rising.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

After I said should have said I realized I probably should not have said should since it was probably a difference of terminology Boy this site has become balky tonight.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> I like all three,. but we usually have to take tinned haggis here
> or make it your self- I dip out at the point of hanging the pipes of the lights [lungs] over the pot.
> 
> Think that's good old Scottish sarcasm coming in here! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

the recipe I am quoting also gave a vegetarian version but I am not sure where my copy ended up! The book was a very impressive crofters recipe book I found in Strontian!



KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like all three,. but we usually have to take tinned haggis here
> or make it your self- I dip out at the point of hanging the pipes of the lights [lungs] over the pot.
> 
> Think that's good old Scottish sarcasm coming in here! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## orcagrandma

Love parsnips and have you eaten any Rutabagas? They taste like a good combo of turnips and parsnips. I love Rutabagas with a little butter and just enough water to barely cover. Yummo.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> the recipe I am quoting also gave a vegetarian version but I am not sure where my copy ended up! The book was a very impressive crofters recipe book I found in Strontian!
> 
> I'm sure you're right, but I've never heard of anyone nowadays making their own haggis, it would be too much bother! It's starting to become popular as a stuffing for chicken breasts etc. My friend and I were out for lunch today and she had a baked potato with a haggis topping.
> 
> I'm having another sleepless night, but I must try and sleep now as it's after 3am! Speak again tomorrow. Night, night. :-D


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay MJS, I think it was you that burst my bubble about how a lot of Brits don't like hot tea. I wanted that to be a classic. I think it is great to have customs or........oh I can't think of the other word I'm looking for, but I think it is neat to associate certain things with heritage. I'm born bred and for many generations from the US but my great, great ancestors I'm glad to know came from the Isle of Sky, Ireland and Scotland as I am what they call Scotch-Irish and you can associate me with Irish soda bread and a big cold glass of Guinness and Irish stew anytime you want and I'll take it. It all is sooooooo yummy. So I'm sorry to hear that all Brits don't like hot tea, I'm glad I do and I'm not Brittish. LoL. Thanks for all your input out there. Oh, now Haggis I don't think I want to own. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not the bubble burster. It was the one from Scotland, Ayrshire I kind of think, though I can't remember the name, though might be Sheila. I am simply totally horrified that all Brits don't love tea and depend upon it several times a day, as i tend to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it might have been me popping all those bubbles!
> Kate (aka Sheila!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But how about that I remembered the town and spelled it correctly??!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed you did, but............... it's not a town it's a county! :lol: My town's called Largs.
Click to expand...

Well how about that. I'll have to look it up in my Book of roads.


----------



## Lurker 2

I was just about to ask if it was one of those nights!



KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the recipe I am quoting also gave a vegetarian version but I am not sure where my copy ended up! The book was a very impressive crofters recipe book I found in Strontian!
> 
> I'm sure you're right, but I've never heard of anyone nowadays making their own haggis, it would be too much bother! It's starting to become popular as a stuffing for chicken breasts etc. My friend and I were out for lunch today and she had a baked potato with a haggis topping.
> 
> I'm having another sleepless night, but I must try and sleep now as it's after 3am! Speak again tomorrow. Night, night. :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the recipe I am quoting also gave a vegetarian version but I am not sure where my copy ended up! The book was a very impressive crofters recipe book I found in Strontian!
> 
> I'm sure you're right, but I've never heard of anyone nowadays making their own haggis, it would be too much bother! It's starting to become popular as a stuffing for chicken breasts etc. My friend and I were out for lunch today and she had a baked potato with a haggis topping.
> 
> I'm having another sleepless night, but I must try and sleep now as it's after 3am! Speak again tomorrow. Night, night. :-D
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it must be getting pretty late there. I cannot tell from the time posted here. It does not seem to be related to any time I know. I wish it had the time of the place where the message originates.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Hope you are soon in dreamland :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

RookieRetiree said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've eaten Scotcheroos, but I don't know if I have ever had the recipe! They are really good!
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie: I have a SIL who is a principal at one of the elementary schools in Flower Mound, Tx and several nephews and cousins who live in TX so this recipe has been exported from Iowa to Texas for sure!!
Click to expand...

And scotcheroos are famous in Vermont. I think the original scotcheroo was found on a Rice Crispy box as they were the ones who came up with it. Since the Rice Crispies are bought all over North America, we all got it at the same time. Sure is good stuff!!!


----------



## orcagrandma

mjs - NO use that terminology from where you come from, that is how we learn from one another. I don't always know where someone hales from on here as the location is not always showing or I forget to look. Just use what you know and we can ask for a translation. LOL. Why I might break out in Okie euphonisms here. Well misspelled that one but you get it.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> asparagus is wonderful raw.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam - thanks so much for passing on the gluten free angel cake recipe. I'll have to surprise my husband with it - might even have to let him think it's forbidden for a while before I let him know he can dig in - so he can appreciate it all the more.
> 
> Love asparagus and most other veggies - many of them raw. The only exception that comes to mind is parsnips, if I can't get out of it, I'll cut them small so I can swallow without chewing.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone told me that asparagus is ok raw, but I have not wanted to potentially waste money. I do prefer broccoli and cauliflower raw.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

____________________________

Sam, so funny you would mention that. My mother recently gave me some asparagus to taste raw and it was so wonderful. I just love it that way
:thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay MJS, I think it was you that burst my bubble about how a lot of Brits don't like hot tea. I wanted that to be a classic. I think it is great to have customs or........oh I can't think of the other word I'm looking for, but I think it is neat to associate certain things with heritage. I'm born bred and for many generations from the US but my great, great ancestors I'm glad to know came from the Isle of Sky, Ireland and Scotland as I am what they call Scotch-Irish and you can associate me with Irish soda bread and a big cold glass of Guinness and Irish stew anytime you want and I'll take it. It all is sooooooo yummy. So I'm sorry to hear that all Brits don't like hot tea, I'm glad I do and I'm not Brittish. LoL. Thanks for all your input out there. Oh, now Haggis I don't think I want to own. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not the bubble burster. It was the one from Scotland, Ayrshire I kind of think, though I can't remember the name, though might be Sheila. I am simply totally horrified that all Brits don't love tea and depend upon it several times a day, as i tend to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it might have been me popping all those bubbles!
> Kate (aka Sheila!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you're the popper supreme.
Click to expand...

Read my answer at the bottom of page 36 of this weeks Tea Party!


----------



## StellaK

When we were in Scotland both times, we ate haggis. It mostly tastes like oatmeal to me. The thing which I tried and never will again is black pudding. It was served to us at breakfast.


----------



## daralene

orcagrandma said:


> Love parsnips and have you eaten any Rutabagas? They taste like a good combo of turnips and parsnips. I love Rutabagas with a little butter and just enough water to barely cover. Yummo.


One of my mother's favorites. I enjoy it so much too.


----------



## Lurker 2

StellaK said:


> When we were in Scotland both times, we ate haggis. It mostly tastes like oatmeal to me. The thing which I tried and never will again is black pudding. It was served to us at breakfast.


Can't get enough black pudding myself- DH who is Samoan likes it too.


----------



## Lurker 2

is a rutabaga a swede by any chance?



daralene said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love parsnips and have you eaten any Rutabagas? They taste like a good combo of turnips and parsnips. I love Rutabagas with a little butter and just enough water to barely cover. Yummo.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my mother's favorites. I enjoy it so much too.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

orcagrandma said:


> jmai5421 - dumb question here, would I have to use that little bit of gluten flour? What does that do to the bread as I'm not sure I have ever seen it in my stores. If it is not a necessary item I think it sounds wonderful to make.


I have to admit that I really did not see a whole lot of difference from using the wheat gluten in a whole wheat loaf.


----------



## west coast kitty

young asparagus is quite good raw but also love it lightly steamed


----------



## orcagrandma

Got my new glasses this evening and I love them. I finally got some colored frames. They are a rose color. Even my hubby said he really liked them. AND I can SEE. Yeah! So many times I can't see much better with my new ones but the doctor really got this one right on the money.


----------



## orcagrandma

Maybe I can spell better now, you think? Well, maybe not that good. LOL


----------



## orcagrandma

Nope Stella, don't eat blood. I'm with you. Never will try that one.


----------



## west coast kitty

rutabagas are also called swedes or swedish turnips; love them too, also beets. The little purple top turnips are much milder, ok but prefer the ruatabagas


----------



## orcagrandma

Okay 5mmdpns - here goes. Skeletons in closet, I'm unfortunately kin to Jesse James, James K. Polk the 11th president of the USA, and Chief Black Foot of the Sac-N-Fox tribe. Hee hee, yep, the good, the bad and the ugly (I don't know which one is the ugly but I guess you can figure that one out). LOL Or, maybe they are all bad and ugly. LOL. At least that is what I'm told, I haven't checked it out officially but that is what has been handed down to me so far. Sheesh! Is that a Heinz 57 bottle or what and throw in my European ancestors. Yikes! What am I or I should say, who am I. Heh heheheh. But then, we all are from Adam so I guess you really are my sista.!!!!!


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> i love lamb chops done by someone that knows what they are doing. mutton - not so much.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only cakes I ever really make (can't honestly call it cooking!) are Mars bar krispies. You melt about four Mars bars in the microwave with a good dollop (2oz?) of butter or margerine, then stir in enough Rice Krispies (or Corn Flakes) to soak up the liquid chocolate mix. Divide into small cake cases and allow to set - if you can wait that long! They're really good This makes about 30.
> 
> 
> 
> We make something similar with marshmallows, butter, and the chocolate krispies. I could eat the whole pan, which is why we don't make them often!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that most people do. My senior year in college I was invited to people's houses three times for a meal. All had a delicacy - asparagus. In one case the plates were dished out in the kitchen. I just did not know what to do since in those days I would not have felt I could just leave it. What I did was bury it in mashed potatoes and swallow the mass without chewing. Thank heavens they did not have lamb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love asparagus, but kale? And turnip greens taste like kerosene to me! Ugh. And I'm with you on the lamb (veal, too). I literally cannot swallow either of those--it's not a "mind thing," either, like "eating a baby." It's physical--DD has the same reaction. She was given lamb once and didn't even know what it was and couldn't eat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew I did not like it the first time I had lamb and did not know what it was. And when Chorale went to Europe the first time we flew Icelandic. On the way back the meal apparently was Icelandic mountain goat. Tasted like sheep so I gave mine to one of the college kids on the trip. But I do like Kale. I think we have to realize there are different body chemistries besides differences in preferences, and something that tastes great to one may be just awful to someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If you ever did want to have some greens, like kale or collards, that you don't normally like, put them in a blender with some pineapple and liquid (water, coconut water) and you don't taste the kale. They are strong in flavor and the pineapple covers it so it tastes like a fruit drink. I wouldn't have believed it, but it's true. :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

orcagrandma said:


> jheins - We have biscotti over here that is hard and eaten in the morning and dunked in coffee. It is very hard. Maybe that is near what you are calling coffee cake. But over here our coffee cake is not hard it is usually and unfrosted or may have a drizzle of frosting but nothing heavy like a frosted cake and it is very good. Maybe not quite as sweet as for a dessert.


I know biscotti, orcagrandma, and have made it many times and have eaten it at my cousins nonna's home at Christmas in the Little Italy area of my home town in Illinois. 5mmdpns was talking about that being her experience with coffee cakes: hard and being dunked in coffee where she is in Canada. I was saying that I had never seen nor heard of such in this country. You're absolutely right about them not being as sweet (or frosted) as dessert cakes. Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

myfanwy said:


> StellaK said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we were in Scotland both times, we ate haggis. It mostly tastes like oatmeal to me. The thing which I tried and never will again is black pudding. It was served to us at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get enough black pudding myself- DH who is Samoan likes it too.
Click to expand...

Is that the same as blood pudding?


----------



## Lurker 2

orcagrandma said:


> Nope Stella, don't eat blood. I'm with you. Never will try that one.


sorry but there is blood in all the meat you eat!


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I dont have the recipe for that ginger coffee cake. Wish someone did and would share it. I will do a search for it.
> 
> Coffee cake is cake that is stiff and hard and meant to be dunked in hot coffee to soften it and then eat it. Much like we dunk Oreos or other hard cookies in milk. Just tastes better.
> 
> Kate, you are most welcome to come along to my back yard with some friends. The coffee pot will be on and any other non-alcoholic drinks you wish. I am a recovered alcoholic, sober for 31 years, 4 months, 7 days. Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Be right over!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lawn chairs!!! and if you fancy a nice swim or some wading, then bring your swim suit or a pair of shorts. We have no one who uses one of our beaches because you walk out for half a mile and still dont hit water above your chest. The other beach is popular for swimmers. I have a huge sun umbrella that you stick in the sand for any who do not tolerate sun.
> 
> Settleg, you come along too and leave your laptop and cell phone at home. You deserve a break too!!! Myfanwy, you come and visit my country of Canada please and dont forget your camera!!! Any others are welcome to come too. Sam, you bring the peanut butter.  Joe, I have gluten free foods for you! Bread too!! Bring your step-son and your Grandmother too!!
Click to expand...

Count me in. Love Canada and was born there. Are you familiar with the Highlands of Haliburton. Lived there for a while but was born in Toronto and lived on St. Clair Ave. West when I was little. In Haliburton (West Guilford) I lived right across from a lake. Best part of my childhood.


----------



## orcagrandma

Okay, bring your milk.


----------



## Lurker 2

yes it is made with blood- in the old days the cattle were bled, to avoid having to slaughter them- they were too valuable- but in spring they were so weakened they had to be literally 'lifted' to the pasture.



RookieRetiree said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StellaK said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we were in Scotland both times, we ate haggis. It mostly tastes like oatmeal to me. The thing which I tried and never will again is black pudding. It was served to us at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get enough black pudding myself- DH who is Samoan likes it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the same as blood pudding?
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

5mmdpns said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 - dumb question here, would I have to use that little bit of gluten flour? What does that do to the bread as I'm not sure I have ever seen it in my stores. If it is not a necessary item I think it sounds wonderful to make.
> 
> 
> 
> The extra bit of gluten makes the bread rise ever so slightly more. You get the same thing by adding a bit more yeast to the mixture than what is called for. I live in Canada and have lived in different provinces and have never seen gluten flour. All wheat flour contains gluten and some will add extra to their bread. I have never had to add more gluten flour and my bread turns out just great. (oh yah, except when I used dead yeast, I had a rocky lump!)
Click to expand...

I have wheat gluten in my fridge to add to bread recipes when needed, but it is not labeled as ''flour'' but simply wheat gluten. Looks like a type of flour though. Ohio Joy


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I did not like it the first time I had lamb and did not know what it was. And when Chorale went to Europe the first time we flew Icelandic. On the way back the meal apparently was Icelandic mountain goat. Tasted like sheep so I gave mine to one of the college kids on the trip. But I do like Kale. I think we have to realize there are different body chemistries besides differences in preferences, and something that tastes great to one may be just awful to someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> It is true--DD had a class (I think it was anthropology) where they did a test on various substances. The teacher had them touch various things to their tongues--some tasted sour, bitter, etc., while others couldn't taste it at all. I don't like peppers of any kind (something my partner can't seem to fathom), and neither does my sister--I told him it's genetic. LOL
Click to expand...

Sorlenna, you may be what they call a "Super Taster." Of course we all know you are super, but this is tasting things in food more than others, such as bitter is more bitter, etc.


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all those who deem themselves picky eaters, count me in--there are a lot of things I don't like/won't eat--some people are astounded by it, too, but I say I like what I like and we can still be friends.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several things i can hardly choke down and at the top of that list is asparagus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love asparagus, I'll have your's! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems that most people do. My senior year in college I was invited to people's houses three times for a meal. All had a delicacy - asparagus. In one case the plates were dished out in the kitchen. I just did not know what to do since in those days I would not have felt I could just leave it. What I did was bury it in mashed potatoes and swallow the mass without chewing. Thank heavens they did not have lamb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once went home from a meal in a friend's house with a large portion of the meal in my handbag!
Click to expand...

That gave me a chuckle thinking of how sweet you were to try and not offend and tuck that meal away in your handbag. Poor handbag. Did it survive :?: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

It is the difference in terminology- here it is called a 'gluten flour'



jheiens said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 - dumb question here, would I have to use that little bit of gluten flour? What does that do to the bread as I'm not sure I have ever seen it in my stores. If it is not a necessary item I think it sounds wonderful to make.
> 
> 
> 
> The extra bit of gluten makes the bread rise ever so slightly more. You get the same thing by adding a bit more yeast to the mixture than what is called for. I live in Canada and have lived in different provinces and have never seen gluten flour. All wheat flour contains gluten and some will add extra to their bread. I have never had to add more gluten flour and my bread turns out just great. (oh yah, except when I used dead yeast, I had a rocky lump!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have wheat gluten in my fridge to add to bread recipes when needed, but it is not labeled as ''flour'' but simply wheat gluten. Looks like a type of flour though. Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## orcagrandma

Kate is it you that has the beach? Can I come. And you don't have to have alcohol to have fun so put on the pot of tea, coffee, milk water or pop, or, shoot, you don't have Dr. Pepper there either. Now that is what I can bring. Yes sirree, good ole Dr. Pepper.

Sorry people it is really hard for me to tell who is saying what in reply to the way it lists the replies on here. I can't seem to follow the shaded boxes and the names for some reason.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Growing up on the farm and raising our own food (in all forms) and my parents having come through the US Depression, everything was made useful and edible. Eventhough we were served many of the things you all have mentioned plus some others, I just can't eat them anymore. There's a show where the chef goes around the world and eats exotic items...some I could handle; most I could not.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope Stella, don't eat blood. I'm with you. Never will try that one.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but there is blood in all the meat you eat!
Click to expand...

You got that one right. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Funny, but I ate meat but never wanted to have blood pudding or black pudding. You put a whole different slant on it Myfanwy. So right. Laughing at myself.


----------



## Lurker 2

orcagrandma said:


> Kate is it you that has the beach? Can I come. And you don't have to have alcohol to have fun so put on the pot of tea, coffee, milk water or pop, or, shoot, you don't have Dr. Pepper there either. Now that is what I can bring. Yes sirree, good ole Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Sorry people it is really hard for me to tell who is saying what in reply to the way it lists the replies on here. I can't seem to follow the shaded boxes and the names for some reason.


there are many beautiful beaches here too


----------



## jheiens

daralene said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love parsnips and have you eaten any Rutabagas? They taste like a good combo of turnips and parsnips. I love Rutabagas with a little butter and just enough water to barely cover. Yummo.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my mother's favorites. I enjoy it so much too.
Click to expand...

My crowd likes rutabagas sliced as for home fires and then steamed until tender, drained well and tossed with soft butter, a little ground ginger, and some brown sugar and a pinch of salt. Toss until everything is coated, and serve warm.


----------



## gottastch

Thanks for the warm hello, Sam! I like coffee too


----------



## Lurker 2

It is what makes me swing to being fully vegetarian!



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope Stella, don't eat blood. I'm with you. Never will try that one.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but there is blood in all the meat you eat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got that one right. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Funny, but I ate meat but never wanted to have blood pudding or black pudding. You put a whole different slant on it Myfanwy. So right. Laughing at myself.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

5mmdpns said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've eaten Scotcheroos, but I don't know if I have ever had the recipe! They are really good!
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie: I have a SIL who is a principal at one of the elementary schools in Flower Mound, Tx and several nephews and cousins who live in TX so this recipe has been exported from Iowa to Texas for sure!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And scotcheroos are famous in Vermont. I think the original scotcheroo was found on a Rice Crispy box as they were the ones who came up with it. Since the Rice Crispies are bought all over North America, we all got it at the same time. Sure is good stuff!!!
Click to expand...

Glad there are other Scotcheroo fans out there!! I need to make some tomorrow.


----------



## orcagrandma

No it is interstial tissue fluid. They drain the blood from the animal good and what little blood there is left in the meat cooks out when you cook it unless you eat raw meat. I have read the recipe and watched them make black pudding or blood pudding and they use blood as an ingredient. No thanks, sorry, will pass on this one. I'll try most other things, like Escargot, now I dearly love that. And yes, it is snail. Love all seafood.


----------



## jheiens

Daralene, I have recipe for asparagus that is cut into pieces about 1 1/2 '' long after washing well and trimming. The pieces toward the bottom of the stalk are sauteed first (then the more slender pieces are added) in a little olive oil briefly until warm, seasoned with a pinch of salt, pepper to taste and served quickly. It will still be quite crunchy in the mouth. Ohio Joy


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A brilliant New Zealand children's author has just died, at 76, Margaret Mahy. If you have not encountered her writing she is well worth checking out- she wrote the most delightful, whimsical stories for tinies, upwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Our public library has a lot of books by her. But they don't even have anything by Arthur Ransome.
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear of her passing. Sounds like quite a loss of talent. Will have to check her books out at our library for the grandchildren.

I saw in the news where the first female astronaut in the States, Sally Ride, passed away from pancreatic cancer at 61. Too young but she sure had an outstanding life.


----------



## daralene

jheiens said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love parsnips and have you eaten any Rutabagas? They taste like a good combo of turnips and parsnips. I love Rutabagas with a little butter and just enough water to barely cover. Yummo.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my mother's favorites. I enjoy it so much too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My crowd likes rutabagas sliced as for home fires and then steamed until tender, drained well and tossed with soft butter, a little ground ginger, and some brown sugar and a pinch of salt. Toss until everything is coated, and serve warm.
Click to expand...

Will have to tell my mother about this. She is in Hartville, Ohio.


----------



## daralene

jheiens said:


> Daralene, I have recipe for asparagus that is cut into pieces about 1 1/2 '' long after washing well and trimming. The pieces toward the bottom of the stalk are sauteed first (then the more slender pieces are added) in a little olive oil briefly until warm, seasoned with a pinch of salt, pepper to taste and served quickly. It will still be quite crunchy in the mouth. Ohio Joy


Thanks Joy. Sounds lovely. Will be so near you soon...in Ashtabula. Will wave real big.


----------



## jheiens

That sounds as if it is correct, Myfanwy.


----------



## Lurker 2

Margaret Mahy was a delightful lady- she touched many people positively with her clowning ways- she often wore a wig of different colours- it looks like a piece of sheepskin- she was a librarian and single mum, who wrote her tales at night.



daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A brilliant New Zealand children's author has just died, at 76, Margaret Mahy. If you have not encountered her writing she is well worth checking out- she wrote the most delightful, whimsical stories for tinies, upwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Our public library has a lot of books by her. But they don't even have anything by Arthur Ransome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear of her passing. Sounds like quite a loss of talent. Will have to check her books out at our library for the grandchildren.
> 
> I saw in the news where the first female astronaut in the States, Sally Ride, passed away from pancreatic cancer at 61. Too young but she sure had an outstanding life.
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Will look forward to that big wave, Daralene. It might feel as if a good breeze from the north was blowing our way to cool things off for a bit. Ohio Joy


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> It is what makes me swing to being fully vegetarian!
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope Stella, don't eat blood. I'm with you. Never will try that one.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but there is blood in all the meat you eat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got that one right. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Funny, but I ate meat but never wanted to have blood pudding or black pudding. You put a whole different slant on it Myfanwy. So right. Laughing at myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have really enjoyed eating nothing but veggies and fruit for about a month now. DH said he never knew he would enjoy food so much. This from a man who wouldn't eat a salad when I met him. Have never felt better. I met my friend for dinner tonight and she told me I have inspired her as she has watched me transform physically. I guess I really do look younger, but I feel so much younger and stronger too. I'm the last person I ever thought would do this, yet here I am and with all the good things happening, I think I will continue. I am loving it.


----------



## orcagrandma

Rookie retiree - The show is Andrew Zimmerman and he eats crazy stuff. I would have to be starving to eat some of the things he does. Although I have tried many things he has like the Escargot , rattlesnake, goat, octopus, squid and .... and.... and.... and I guess I best change that to tried a FEW things he has tried out of the ordinary. I think I could eat fried grasshopper and ants, not sure about those grub worms though. Hehehe. I am brain dead now (and no funny replies on that please), so I guess I better quit giving my two cents on things tonight. My tired is tired. Good night night owls and have a pleasant rest.


----------



## gottastch

I love, love, love oven-roasted asparagus...tin foil covering a cookie sheet (for easy clean-up), asparagus, olive oil, salt and pepper. Toss the asparagus in the oil, salt and pepper and roast at 450 degrees F for 10-15 minutes...check to make sure it doesn't burn. The tips taste almost nutty when roasted...yum!!!


----------



## daralene

RookieRetiree said:


> Growing up on the farm and raising our own food (in all forms) and my parents having come through the US Depression, everything was made useful and edible. Eventhough we were served many of the things you all have mentioned plus some others, I just can't eat them anymore. There's a show where the chef goes around the world and eats exotic items...some I could handle; most I could not.


Hi Rookie......You are off now but maybe you will see this tomorrow. What types of things did you have to eat then that you can't eat any more? My friends I met while living in Germany said they ate every part of the animal and I mean "all" to stay alive.


----------



## Lurker 2

It is only 3-20 in the afternoon here!!!



orcagrandma said:


> Rookie retiree - The show is Andrew Zimmerman and he eats crazy stuff. I would have to be starving to eat some of the things he does. Although I have tried many things he has like the Escargot , rattlesnake, goat, octopus, squid and .... and.... and.... and I guess I best change that to tried a FEW things he has tried out of the ordinary. I think I could eat fried grasshopper and ants, not sure about those grub worms though. Hehehe. I am brain dead now (and no funny replies on that please), so I guess I better quit giving my two cents on things tonight. My tired is tired. Good night night owls and have a pleasant rest.


----------



## Lurker 2

I don't think it is apochryphal that during the Paris sieges they ate rats to stay alive, I think I would probably have prefered to expire.



daralene said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up on the farm and raising our own food (in all forms) and my parents having come through the US Depression, everything was made useful and edible. Eventhough we were served many of the things you all have mentioned plus some others, I just can't eat them anymore. There's a show where the chef goes around the world and eats exotic items...some I could handle; most I could not.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rookie......You are off now but maybe you will see this tomorrow. What types of things did you have to eat then that you can't eat any more? My friends I met while living in Germany said they ate every part of the animal and I mean "all" to stay alive.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

So happy. My girlfriend has a job. She has her Masters in teaching and literacy but there are no jobs right no in our area. They laid so many teachers off that they are being hired whenever a job is open. The job isn't teaching, which is sad, but she is just happy to put food on the table and a roof over her head for herself and her two sons. We went out for dinner and after I found out about the job, I took her to a really nice place for a great drink of wine. Jobs are hard to come by, especially that pay anything decent and have benefits, and she found both. Here's to my friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Was really getting worried and even offered her a few rooms here. Now she will be ok.


----------



## Lurker 2

That is great news- decent work is becoming a real scarcity, all over!



daralene said:


> So happy. My girlfriend has a job. She has her Masters in teaching and literacy but there are no jobs right no in our area. They laid so many teachers off that they are being hired whenever a job is open. The job isn't teaching, which is sad, but she is just happy to put food on the table and a roof over her head for herself and her two sons. We went out for dinner and after I found out about the job, I took her to a really nice place for a great drink of wine. Jobs are hard to come by, especially that pay anything decent and have benefits, and she found both. Here's to my friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Was really getting worried and even offered her a few rooms here. Now she will be ok.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> I don't think it is apochryphal that during the Paris sieges they ate rats to stay alive, I think I would probably have prefered to expire.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up on the farm and raising our own food (in all forms) and my parents having come through the US Depression, everything was made useful and edible. Eventhough we were served many of the things you all have mentioned plus some others, I just can't eat them anymore. There's a show where the chef goes around the world and eats exotic items...some I could handle; most I could not.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rookie......You are off now but maybe you will see this tomorrow. What types of things did you have to eat then that you can't eat any more? My friends I met while living in Germany said they ate every part of the animal and I mean "all" to stay alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh that tops it off Myfanwy. Not for me either, but I would want to live so who knows. I remember being afraid I would be the honored guest and have to eat the eye of the head of the lamb. I kept sinking lower and lower into my seat. Fortunately, they chose a man, much to my relief.

It's 11:26 PM here and I'm off to bed. Hugs to all. You all make my day so much nicer, and apparently my night too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## orcagrandma

Nana J - Well, I'm turning in early here and it is 10:20 p.m. and Monday. So we are either 7 hours behind you or more depending on if it is 3:20 a.m. or p.m. on Tuesday. Anyway, I'm really tired tonight, had a long day with Mom or my Mum. I'll be so glad when my sister comes up on Friday and takes my mom home for a few weeks to give us a rest. I really, really need it and I'm hurting bad tonight. So have a good day friend. Or Guday!


----------



## Lurker 2

orcagrandma said:


> Nana J - Well, I'm turning in early here and it is 10:20 p.m. and Monday. So we are either 7 hours behind you or more depending on if it is 3:20 a.m. or p.m. on Tuesday. Anyway, I'm really tired tonight, had a long day with Mom or my Mum. I'll be so glad when my sister comes up on Friday and takes my mom home for a few weeks to give us a rest. I really, really need it and I'm hurting bad tonight. So have a good day friend. Or Guday!


sleep well! and yes this is Tuesday!


----------



## 5mmdpns

orcagrandma said:


> Okay 5mmdpns - here goes. Skeletons in closet, I'm unfortunately kin to Jesse James, James K. Polk the 11th president of the USA, and Chief Black Foot of the Sac-N-Fox tribe. Hee hee, yep, the good, the bad and the ugly (I don't know which one is the ugly but I guess you can figure that one out). LOL Or, maybe they are all bad and ugly. LOL. At least that is what I'm told, I haven't checked it out officially but that is what has been handed down to me so far. Sheesh! Is that a Heinz 57 bottle or what and throw in my European ancestors. Yikes! What am I or I should say, who am I. Heh heheheh. But then, we all are from Adam so I guess you really are my sista.!!!!!


Right on! you can be my sister as long as I get to be your's!!!
They do say that if you go back far enough in your lineage, you will find that we have all crossed bloodlines or something!! We cant choose our ancestors but we can brag about them (even if they are not the properly famous kind) haha!!!! Gonna knit some clothes for those skeletons!!!! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 - dumb question here, would I have to use that little bit of gluten flour? What does that do to the bread as I'm not sure I have ever seen it in my stores. If it is not a necessary item I think it sounds wonderful to make.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I really did not see a whole lot of difference from using the wheat gluten in a whole wheat loaf.
Click to expand...

I think it all depends on where the wheat is grown. Most of the wheat used around the world is grown in North America -- the prairies of the USA and Canada. But some may be also grown locally to the specific country. When making only using pure rye flour, you also need to put in wheat flour for the rising of the bread.


----------



## Lurker 2

there is also wheat grown in Australia- I believe that is where the majority of ours is sourced although some is grown in Canterbury- and there is now a wheat growing industry in India!



5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 - dumb question here, would I have to use that little bit of gluten flour? What does that do to the bread as I'm not sure I have ever seen it in my stores. If it is not a necessary item I think it sounds wonderful to make.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I really did not see a whole lot of difference from using the wheat gluten in a whole wheat loaf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it all depends on where the wheat is grown. Most of the wheat used around the world is grown in North America -- the prairies of the USA and Canada. But some may be also grown locally to the specific country. When making only using pure rye flour, you also need to put in wheat flour for the rising of the bread.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I dont have the recipe for that ginger coffee cake. Wish someone did and would share it. I will do a search for it.
> 
> Coffee cake is cake that is stiff and hard and meant to be dunked in hot coffee to soften it and then eat it. Much like we dunk Oreos or other hard cookies in milk. Just tastes better.
> 
> Kate, you are most welcome to come along to my back yard with some friends. The coffee pot will be on and any other non-alcoholic drinks you wish. I am a recovered alcoholic, sober for 31 years, 4 months, 7 days. Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Be right over!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lawn chairs!!! and if you fancy a nice swim or some wading, then bring your swim suit or a pair of shorts. We have no one who uses one of our beaches because you walk out for half a mile and still dont hit water above your chest. The other beach is popular for swimmers. I have a huge sun umbrella that you stick in the sand for any who do not tolerate sun.
> 
> Settleg, you come along too and leave your laptop and cell phone at home. You deserve a break too!!! Myfanwy, you come and visit my country of Canada please and dont forget your camera!!! Any others are welcome to come too. Sam, you bring the peanut butter.  Joe, I have gluten free foods for you! Bread too!! Bring your step-son and your Grandmother too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Count me in. Love Canada and was born there. Are you familiar with the Highlands of Haliburton. Lived there for a while but was born in Toronto and lived on St. Clair Ave. West when I was little. In Haliburton (West Guilford) I lived right across from a lake. Best part of my childhood.
Click to expand...

Went to Camp Dorset one year as a family member had kidney dialysis and my parents joined us. Rented a cabin at the Camp Dorset. Traffic lights were two -- one at each end of the one lane bridge that crossed the town. Huge fishing derbies held at Dorset.


----------



## 5mmdpns

orcagrandma said:


> Kate is it you that has the beach? Can I come. And you don't have to have alcohol to have fun so put on the pot of tea, coffee, milk water or pop, or, shoot, you don't have Dr. Pepper there either. Now that is what I can bring. Yes sirree, good ole Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Sorry people it is really hard for me to tell who is saying what in reply to the way it lists the replies on here. I can't seem to follow the shaded boxes and the names for some reason.


haha, not only can we be sisters, but it was me who was inviting TP people to my place. In my town we have two beaches and we would/could go to the one that is very shallow -- perfect for wading about!!! You just come along!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

orcagrandma said:


> Love parsnips and have you eaten any Rutabagas? They taste like a good combo of turnips and parsnips. I love Rutabagas with a little butter and just enough water to barely cover. Yummo.


I don't think I've ever met a root veggie I didn't like. We used to make a creamy rutabaga soup that was amazing...sorry, the recipe was lost years ago--will have to try to find a new one.



daralene said:


> If you ever did want to have some greens, like kale or collards, that you don't normally like, put them in a blender with some pineapple and liquid (water, coconut water) and you don't taste the kale. They are strong in flavor and the pineapple covers it so it tastes like a fruit drink. I wouldn't have believed it, but it's true. :thumbup:


It may be true, but I eat enough other veggies that I won't worry about finding out. LOL



daralene said:


> Sorlenna, you may be what they call a "Super Taster." Of course we all know you are super, but this is tasting things in food more than others, such as bitter is more bitter, etc.


Aww, thanks! I don't know what kind of taster I am...just picky at it. Ha ha. I actually suspect rat would taste a lot like rabbit or squirrel, and I feel pretty sure I'd take that before I'd eat grub worms. *shudder*

Meanwhile, I must take myself off to bed. It's 9:47 p.m. Mountain time for reference. So it looks like the forum is on Eastern time.


----------



## Lurker 2

the ad. was telling me life is a beach in NZ! perhaps we could organise hiring a plane to get you all down here!!! when I win the 'golden kiwi' I usually say- but they have not had those for about 25 years!!!



5mmdpns said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate is it you that has the beach? Can I come. And you don't have to have alcohol to have fun so put on the pot of tea, coffee, milk water or pop, or, shoot, you don't have Dr. Pepper there either. Now that is what I can bring. Yes sirree, good ole Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Sorry people it is really hard for me to tell who is saying what in reply to the way it lists the replies on here. I can't seem to follow the shaded boxes and the names for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, not only can we be sisters, but it was me who was inviting TP people to my place. In my town we have two beaches and we would/could go to the one that is very shallow -- perfect for wading about!!! You just come along!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

Lamb! Bah. I can't even eat in a house where it was cooked. My mother had a serious heart condition and would have lamb chops, but after cooking those I couldn't eat pork chops which I usually love. Marlark Marge.


----------



## preston

sue - a good way to fix asparagus is to lay it on a cookie sheet - dribble olive oil all over it - roll the asparagus around to get it coatd - put in a 500 degree oven for about five minutes - gorge to your hearts delight.

sam



dandylion said:


> Now that's a thought. I love asparagus when it is just slightly roasted, but I never have tried it raw. Do you just wash it and eat the tips? I'll get some tomorrow as I don't buy it because I'm afraid I will over cook it and make it mushy.
> I don't know why I've never thought of that. duh. d Sue
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> asparagus is wonderful raw.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam - thanks so much for passing on the gluten free angel cake recipe. I'll have to surprise my husband with it - might even have to let him think it's forbidden for a while before I let him know he can dig in - so he can appreciate it all the more.
> 
> Love asparagus and most other veggies - many of them raw. The only exception that comes to mind is parsnips, if I can't get out of it, I'll cut them small so I can swallow without chewing.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone told me that asparagus is ok raw, but I have not wanted to potentially waste money. I do prefer broccoli and cauliflower raw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

I must remember that one Sam- I love asparagus anyhow!- Mum used to grow masses- so we were really spoilt as kids in Rotorua, had some started in Christchurch, but I sold up when the kids left home. Not prepared to try again- unless I get a really large container!



preston said:


> sue - a good way to fix asparagus is to lay it on a cookie sheet - dribble olive oil all over it - roll the asparagus around to get it coatd - put in a 500 degree oven for about five minutes - gorge to your hearts delight.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a thought. I love asparagus when it is just slightly roasted, but I never have tried it raw. Do you just wash it and eat the tips? I'll get some tomorrow as I don't buy it because I'm afraid I will over cook it and make it mushy.
> I don't know why I've never thought of that. duh. d Sue
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> asparagus is wonderful raw.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam - thanks so much for passing on the gluten free angel cake recipe. I'll have to surprise my husband with it - might even have to let him think it's forbidden for a while before I let him know he can dig in - so he can appreciate it all the more.
> 
> Love asparagus and most other veggies - many of them raw. The only exception that comes to mind is parsnips, if I can't get out of it, I'll cut them small so I can swallow without chewing.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone told me that asparagus is ok raw, but I have not wanted to potentially waste money. I do prefer broccoli and cauliflower raw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

myfanwy - you are going to turn me into a vegetarian - i try not to think about that. lol

sam



myfanwy said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope Stella, don't eat blood. I'm with you. Never will try that one.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but there is blood in all the meat you eat!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Maybe if we get you baking your bread first!! Strictly speaking according to Wikipedia, it is plasma in the meat- but unless you bleed the carcase as in Halal killing, there is a lot of blood still in the tissue!



preston said:


> myfanwy - you are going to turn me into a vegetarian - i try not to think about that. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope Stella, don't eat blood. I'm with you. Never will try that one.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but there is blood in all the meat you eat!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## StellaK

You can make roasted asparagus without salt or oil. After laying the washed spears on baking sheet, spray with "I Can't 
Believe It Is Not Butter" spray. That is an American product, no sodium, no fat, no calories with a great buttery taste. Great on baked potatoes and corn on the cob also.


----------



## Lurker 2

I'll be sticking with the oil!



StellaK said:


> You can make roasted asparagus without salt or oil. After laying the washed spears on baking sheet, spray with "I Can't
> Believe It Is Not Butter" spray. That is an American product, no sodium, no fat, no calories with a great buttery taste. Great on baked potatoes and corn on the cob also.


----------



## KatyNora

gottastch said:


> I love, love, love oven-roasted asparagus...tin foil covering a cookie sheet (for easy clean-up), asparagus, olive oil, salt and pepper. Toss the asparagus in the oil, salt and pepper and roast at 450 degrees F for 10-15 minutes...check to make sure it doesn't burn. The tips taste almost nutty when roasted...yum!!!


We do the same here, except usually cook the asparagus on the charcoal grill instead of in the oven. Either way sure works good, doesn't it?


----------



## preston

i'm with you on that one myfanwy - absolutely no way to disguise them and make them look like something else.

sam



myfanwy said:


> I don't think it is apochryphal that during the Paris sieges they ate rats to stay alive, I think I would probably have prefered to expire.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up on the farm and raising our own food (in all forms) and my parents having come through the US Depression, everything was made useful and edible. Eventhough we were served many of the things you all have mentioned plus some others, I just can't eat them anymore. There's a show where the chef goes around the world and eats exotic items...some I could handle; most I could not.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rookie......You are off now but maybe you will see this tomorrow. What types of things did you have to eat then that you can't eat any more? My friends I met while living in Germany said they ate every part of the animal and I mean "all" to stay alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

sorlena - i open the tea party on eastern daylight time - but actually i'm not sure that time is an issue since we are from all over the world. i have no idea where admin lives.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love parsnips and have you eaten any Rutabagas? They taste like a good combo of turnips and parsnips. I love Rutabagas with a little butter and just enough water to barely cover. Yummo.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever met a root veggie I didn't like. We used to make a creamy rutabaga soup that was amazing...sorry, the recipe was lost years ago--will have to try to find a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever did want to have some greens, like kale or collards, that you don't normally like, put them in a blender with some pineapple and liquid (water, coconut water) and you don't taste the kale. They are strong in flavor and the pineapple covers it so it tastes like a fruit drink. I wouldn't have believed it, but it's true. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be true, but I eat enough other veggies that I won't worry about finding out. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, you may be what they call a "Super Taster." Of course we all know you are super, but this is tasting things in food more than others, such as bitter is more bitter, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, thanks! I don't know what kind of taster I am...just picky at it. Ha ha. I actually suspect rat would taste a lot like rabbit or squirrel, and I feel pretty sure I'd take that before I'd eat grub worms. *shudder*
> 
> Meanwhile, I must take myself off to bed. It's 9:47 p.m. Mountain time for reference. So it looks like the forum is on Eastern time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Dori Sage, sounds like a wonderful way to spend time and meet new people, hope the next outing is as much fun. 

Dreamweaver, are the meds helping at all yet? I hope you are starting to see some relief. 

Chayjan, we would never find your input boring, join in anytime, with anything. 

Sam it's a great Tea Party again. As usual, you are a great host. 

The Kentucky Derby Pie and Lamb Tangine recipes sound wonderful, so glad you all shared them with us. 

It's been a long, busy weekend so I have 23 more pages to go to get caught up, so I'll see you all on the other end, or inbetween probably. lol


----------



## Strawberry4u

Wow, it's page 43. I wanted to say Hi to everyone before I hit the bed. Haven't slept since Fri. I should be really tired. I was this afternoon rather loopy but got a second wind I guess. Has anyone else gone through this where you don't sleep for a couple days then you'll sleep for 12 hours or is it me and my messed up system. I have no idea what is going on but this has been going on for months. My doc. said it sounded like depression to her and she left it like that...alrighty then. I get a lot done back pain or not since I have more hours to do it in...LOL. Such is life in the fast lane I guess. I wish everyone well and have a great night,day,afternoon or whatever fits your locale. 
Love to all,Sharon


----------



## Strawberry4u

orcagrandma said:


> Rookie retiree - The show is Andrew Zimmerman and he eats crazy stuff. I would have to be starving to eat some of the things he does. Although I have tried many things he has like the Escargot , rattlesnake, goat, octopus, squid and .... and.... and.... and I guess I best change that to tried a FEW things he has tried out of the ordinary. I think I could eat fried grasshopper and ants, not sure about those grub worms though. Hehehe. I am brain dead now (and no funny replies on that please), so I guess I better quit giving my two cents on things tonight. My tired is tired. Good night night owls and have a pleasant rest.


Have you tried alligator? I thought I never would until we had a friend send us some complimentary from my job. Not bad fried. I like to try anything different,not grub worms. I feed them to my sugar gliders but Please not me thank you very much...LOL


----------



## Strawberry4u

gottastch said:


> Thanks for the warm hello, Sam! I like coffee too


Hi and welcome to the TP. Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sharon! I find this often happens to me- usually in the heat of summer- when it really hardly cools at night. then I just have to 'catch up'. not always in one go- but I will have a day when I spend a lot of it in bed.



Strawberry4u said:


> Wow, it's page 43. I wanted to say Hi to everyone before I hit the bed. Haven't slept since Fri. I should be really tired. I was this afternoon rather loopy but got a second wind I guess. Has anyone else gone through this where you don't sleep for a couple days then you'll sleep for 12 hours or is it me and my messed up system. I have no idea what is going on but this has been going on for months. My doc. said it sounded like depression to her and she left it like that...alrighty then. I get a lot done back pain or not since I have more hours to do it in...LOL. Such is life in the fast lane I guess. I wish everyone well and have a great night,day,afternoon or whatever fits your locale.
> Love to all,Sharon


----------



## oddball

Morning everyone, well you've all been busy talking while I was sleeping. Have been up since just before 7ish but only just caught up with the TP. 
Loving the idea of raw asparagus will have to try it. We are getting good blueberries now as it is the season. Great popped into porridge oats just before it's finished cooking. Must make some more blueberry flapjack.
DH not good today. He has suffered for 17 years with back problems. 3 prolapsed discs and trapped nerves that we were told had set themselves because they had been like it for so long. Now he has had enough and gets quite down about it. But he tries not to let it stop him doing things and pushes himself. Given up nagging him to think about how he will feel the next day. I know I couldn't have stayed so cheerful as he has for so long. Now though we are having to use a wheelchair more often when we are out as he can't walt too far and the doctor is going to start looking at his situation again. Sorry to heap this all on you all but sometimes it helps to talk about it and just let my face fall for a moment.
Still it's a beautiful day, let's see how we can make it better for him today.


----------



## KateB

orcagrandma said:


> Kate is it you that has the beach? Can I come. And you don't have to have alcohol to have fun so put on the pot of tea, coffee, milk water or pop, or, shoot, you don't have Dr. Pepper there either. Now that is what I can bring. Yes sirree, good ole Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Sorry people it is really hard for me to tell who is saying what in reply to the way it lists the replies on here. I can't seem to follow the shaded boxes and the names for some reason.


We've got a beach, but I'm afaid it's very pebbley (is that a word?) and usually cold and windy! I think 5mmdpns's beach sounds like a better bet.


----------



## KateB

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope Stella, don't eat blood. I'm with you. Never will try that one.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but there is blood in all the meat you eat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got that one right. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Funny, but I ate meat but never wanted to have blood pudding or black pudding. You put a whole different slant on it Myfanwy. So right. Laughing at myself.
Click to expand...

Never liked the idea of black pudding until recently I was served scallops on what I thought was caviar. It was lovely, but I was horrified to find it wasn't caviar, but black pudding.....*sigh* guess I have to admit to now liking black pudding.


----------



## KateB

preston said:


> sorlena - i open the tea party on eastern daylight time - but actually i'm not sure that time is an issue since we are from all over the world. i have no idea where admin lives.
> 
> sam
> 
> Oh Sam, don't spoil the illusion..........surely they live in the back of my computer? :shock:


----------



## KateB

Strawberry4u said:


> Wow, it's page 43. I wanted to say Hi to everyone before I hit the bed. Haven't slept since Fri. I should be really tired. I was this afternoon rather loopy but got a second wind I guess. Has anyone else gone through this where you don't sleep for a couple days then you'll sleep for 12 hours or is it me and my messed up system. I have no idea what is going on but this has been going on for months. My doc. said it sounded like depression to her and she left it like that...alrighty then. I get a lot done back pain or not since I have more hours to do it in...LOL. Such is life in the fast lane I guess. I wish everyone well and have a great night,day,afternoon or whatever fits your locale.
> Love to all,Sharon


Oh Sharon, that sounds awful! I sometimes get nights (like last night) where I can't get to sleep until around 3am, but I don't go as long as that without sleep. I don't know how you manage to keep functioning. :shock:


----------



## KateB

oddball said:


> Morning everyone, well you've all been busy talking while I was sleeping. Have been up since just before 7ish but only just caught up with the TP.
> Loving the idea of raw asparagus will have to try it. We are getting good blueberries now as it is the season. Great popped into porridge oats just before it's finished cooking. Must make some more blueberry flapjack.
> DH not good today. He has suffered for 17 years with back problems. 3 prolapsed discs and trapped nerves that we were told had set themselves because they had been like it for so long. Now he has had enough and gets quite down about it. But he tries not to let it stop him doing things and pushes himself. Given up nagging him to think about how he will feel the next day. I know I couldn't have stayed so cheerful as he has for so long. Now though we are having to use a wheelchair more often when we are out as he can't walt too far and the doctor is going to start looking at his situation again. Sorry to heap this all on you all but sometimes it helps to talk about it and just let my face fall for a moment.
> Still it's a beautiful day, let's see how we can make it better for him today.


Sorry to hear about your DH's back problems. My DH had an op for a herniated disc a few years ago and he has never looked back. (Pardon the pun, I really didn't mean that!)I hope there's something they can do for your DH, constant pain's a terible thing to live with.


----------



## Marianne818

daralene said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to catch up with all the post since last night, mercy it's been a busy day on the Tea Party today! Fantastic!
> Mom fell last night, she wasn't hurt at all.. she fell on top of me  I'm sore, my bad knee was bent underneath me.. so I've basically been out all day on pain pills. Cindi has been a lifesaver for sure! Mom keeps saying she's fine, was really upset that she crushed me. I am fine, sore but will be better in a day or two.
> Sorlena, I ordered the bike trainer from Amazon, thank you so much for the idea!!
> Settleg, I can meet any day except Monday or Tuesday.. just tell me where and when :thumbup: I don't know much about GA, well at least this area, so the meeting place I will leave up to you ;-)
> I am so sorry to hear of your Mother's passing, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. As other have said, loosing a parent isn't easy, my Dad passed away Dec of '10, I still find myself trying to dial his number to ask a question.
> I have to take another pain pill and crawl back into my bed. Ice pack is waiting for me :thumbup: I'll finish catching up with all the posts Monday morning. Take care my friends.. prayers are with all of you!! Did Joe ever check in????
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne.......So sorry about your mother's fall and you being hurt. Just when you were both starting to feel better.
Click to expand...

Popped in for just a quick moment.. I'm fine.. the brace is giving all the support the knee is needing.. very little pain.. not able to exercise as much as I prefer but it should be fine in a few days. Mom is actually better!!! We tease that she popped into place after she knocked me out of place.. :lol: Has Doctor appointments this am mainly for results of tests and talk about medicine choices. Had friends stop in last evening so am way behind on my reading.. saw some recipes that I have to check out for sure!!! Myfanwy posted bread??? YUMMMMMMMM... 
;-) Will be back later to catch up... Hugs to everyone..


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just googled it and yes rutabagas/swede are the same.


myfanwy said:


> is a rutabaga a swede by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love parsnips and have you eaten any Rutabagas? They taste like a good combo of turnips and parsnips. I love Rutabagas with a little butter and just enough water to barely cover. Yummo.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my mother's favorites. I enjoy it so much too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

In regard to eating slugs, etc. the University of Georgia just about each year puts on an insect exhibit. Part of the exhibit includes foods which are varous types of insects cooked . I've had their "chocolate chip cookies" and pizza and other dishes which included larva or grub worms and it had a wonderful nutty flavor. Now will I ever revert to eating insects NO. It was rather nervy trying it but a learning experience. They also have a benefit called The Road Kill Cafe....can't bring myself to do that one. Back to the insects, they actually have more protien per body weight than most tyypical meats. Again, no I will not be swithing to bug eating. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

gottastch said:


> I love, love, love oven-roasted asparagus...tin foil covering a cookie sheet (for easy clean-up), asparagus, olive oil, salt and pepper. Toss the asparagus in the oil, salt and pepper and roast at 450 degrees F for 10-15 minutes...check to make sure it doesn't burn. The tips taste almost nutty when roasted...yum!!!


I like my brussel sprouts this way also....takes the bitterness out of them.


----------



## jmai5421

orcagrandma said:


> Love parsnips and have you eaten any Rutabagas? They taste like a good combo of turnips and parsnips. I love Rutabagas with a little butter and just enough water to barely cover. Yummo.


I love rutabagas too. You are making my mouth water. The garden ones usually don't mature until late summer or early fall. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Cindy M

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all those who deem themselves picky eaters, count me in--there are a lot of things I don't like/won't eat--some people are astounded by it, too, but I say I like what I like and we can still be friends.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several things i can hardly choke down and at the top of that list is asparagus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love asparagus, I'll have your's! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems that most people do. My senior year in college I was invited to people's houses three times for a meal. All had a delicacy - asparagus. In one case the plates were dished out in the kitchen. I just did not know what to do since in those days I would not have felt I could just leave it. What I did was bury it in mashed potatoes and swallow the mass without chewing. Thank heavens they did not have lamb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once went home from a meal in a friend's house with a large portion of the meal in my handbag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you had a cat or dog who could enjoy it.
Click to expand...

That reminds me of a labrador retriever we used to have when we were kids. We hated peas but our mother made us eat everything on our plates. We had this system where we would slide the plate unseen by our parents to the edge of the table and casually sweep them off the plate to the waiting dog below. We got busted when my little brother slid too many peas off his plate. The dog was full and couldn't eat any more so there were telltale peas left over on the floor that my mom had to sweep up.


----------



## jmai5421

gottastch said:


> I love, love, love oven-roasted asparagus...tin foil covering a cookie sheet (for easy clean-up), asparagus, olive oil, salt and pepper. Toss the asparagus in the oil, salt and pepper and roast at 450 degrees F for 10-15 minutes...check to make sure it doesn't burn. The tips taste almost nutty when roasted...yum!!!


Love it this way too. Dumb me never thought of the foil on the cookie sheet. I had to clean them, not liking the job since I roasted the asparagus right on the cookie sheet.. It is like why didn't I think of that.


----------



## 5mmdpns

settleg said:


> Just googled it and yes rutabagas/swede are the same.
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> is a rutabaga a swede by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love parsnips and have you eaten any Rutabagas? They taste like a good combo of turnips and parsnips. I love Rutabagas with a little butter and just enough water to barely cover. Yummo.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my mother's favorites. I enjoy it so much too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

A few months ago, Fireball Dave and others had a many pages long discussion on the swedes/rutabagas/turnips. Turnips are white fleshed and the swede/rutabagas are yellow cream fleshed color and these last two are the identical thing. Depending on where you are from, they are called swedes or rutabagas. Recipe here for my Grandfather's Swede Casserole dish. (This recipe came down from his parents who came over from Finland).

1 good sized swede (six inches in diameter) cooked & mashed
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 egg
Salt & pepper to taste
1/4 cup cream (which ever cream or milk you wish to use) OR 
1/4 cup melted butter
1 tsp nutmeg

When the mashed swedes have cooled, then mix everything together with blender for about 2-3 minutes. Put into covered casserole dish. Bake at 350' for about 45-60 minutes. Should be firm and served immediately. Goes great with roasted poultry!!


----------



## Cindy M

preston said:


> i love lamb chops done by someone that knows what they are doing. mutton - not so much.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only cakes I ever really make (can't honestly call it cooking!) are Mars bar krispies. You melt about four Mars bars in the microwave with a good dollop (2oz?) of butter or margerine, then stir in enough Rice Krispies (or Corn Flakes) to soak up the liquid chocolate mix. Divide into small cake cases and allow to set - if you can wait that long! They're really good This makes about 30.
> 
> 
> 
> We make something similar with marshmallows, butter, and the chocolate krispies. I could eat the whole pan, which is why we don't make them often!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that most people do. My senior year in college I was invited to people's houses three times for a meal. All had a delicacy - asparagus. In one case the plates were dished out in the kitchen. I just did not know what to do since in those days I would not have felt I could just leave it. What I did was bury it in mashed potatoes and swallow the mass without chewing. Thank heavens they did not have lamb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love asparagus, but kale? And turnip greens taste like kerosene to me! Ugh. And I'm with you on the lamb (veal, too). I literally cannot swallow either of those--it's not a "mind thing," either, like "eating a baby." It's physical--DD has the same reaction. She was given lamb once and didn't even know what it was and couldn't eat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew I did not like it the first time I had lamb and did not know what it was. And when Chorale went to Europe the first time we flew Icelandic. On the way back the meal apparently was Icelandic mountain goat. Tasted like sheep so I gave mine to one of the college kids on the trip. But I do like Kale. I think we have to realize there are different body chemistries besides differences in preferences, and something that tastes great to one may be just awful to someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There's a trick to cooking wild game like venison (deer meat). You have to use one or more Italian herbs in it, like basil, thyme, oregano, rosemary (which is why you'll see this one a lot in lamb recipes). You also have to use a beef based sauce with it. If you cook it this way, it will lose the "gamey" taste. I learned this from a professional chef. My kids who would never eat venison love it now.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Cindy, when I cook my lamb (not mutton) I only use a little salt. I cook it the same way I would cook any beef. I grew up on wild game meat -- bear, moose, deer, prairie chicken, rabbit. Mom did not use herbs just some salt and onions depending on what was being cooked. The "gamey" taste comes from the spurt of adrenaline that the game puts out in efforts to flee from the hunter. If killed right, there is no gamey taste. You also have to immediately bleed the animal once it is dead and gut it. With large game, you let it hang for about one week and then butcher it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

daralene said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up on the farm and raising our own food (in all forms) and my parents having come through the US Depression, everything was made useful and edible. Eventhough we were served many of the things you all have mentioned plus some others, I just can't eat them anymore. There's a show where the chef goes around the world and eats exotic items...some I could handle; most I could not.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rookie......You are off now but maybe you will see this tomorrow. What types of things did you have to eat then that you can't eat any more? My friends I met while living in Germany said they ate every part of the animal and I mean "all" to stay alive.
Click to expand...

We ate the liver and tongue - and pickled pig's feet...and I guess the most memorable one was stoof - real name scrapple. It's made by cooking down the other parts to get a thick broth. That was mixed with corn meal, wheat meal, etc. and then put into bread pan to form into a slab. The slab is sliced and fried in bacon grease until crispy and it's eaten with pancake syrup. The taste was fine----but the smell while cooking was pretty awful==good thing it was done in the basement on the old wood stove.


----------



## KateB

Cindy M
That reminds me of a labrador retriever we used to have when we were kids. We hated peas but our mother made us eat everything on our plates. We had this system where we would slide the plate unseen by our parents to the edge of the table and casually sweep them off the plate to the waiting dog below. We got busted when my little brother slid too many peas off his plate. The dog was full and couldn't eat any more so there were telltale peas left over on the floor that my mom had to sweep up.[/quote said:


> My mum told us that when they were small (there were 4 kids) they used to hide the crusts from the bread on a ledge under the kitchen table. When my gran moved the table to clean the floor she was showered in crusts!


----------



## Cindy M

On the bread machine thing. If you're not sure you might like a bread machine, buy a used one from a thrift store. They have a lot of them and you will save money. If you're having trouble getting the bread to rise, rinse the bread pan inside with water as hot as you can get it from the faucet. Put a little in it and let it warm up while you're getting the ingredients together. One of the reasons bread won't rise is that the pan itself is too cold. Drain the water when you're ready to start and add your ingredients as usual. I use mine as a mixer and finish my bread in a regular oven.

Another thing has to do with the flour. You're not going to get a good rise if the yeast or flour are old. You do not have to buy two kinds of flour, one regular flour and one bread flour bag, for all your baking. Use all purpose flour for everything. As it says on the package, this is ALL PURPOSE flour (learned this from a website on bread making). All bread flour is is regular flour with a little bit of baking powder added to it for a bit more of a rise. You can do that at home if you really want to get fancy. When I thought about it, bread flour really didn't come on the market until the early 1990's when bread machines began to come out for the home. I think it's a marketing ploy to make you think you need it. When our mothers and grandmothers made bread by hand, they always used all purpose flour. There was nothing else. I also prefer Red Star yeast over Fleishman's. Fleishman's doesn't give a good rise, but I've never been disappointed with the Red Star. Anyway, that's my two cents worth on the issue.

P.S. When my kids were little, they used to call my breadmaker the Plutonium Chamber. lol


----------



## 5mmdpns

Speaking of bears, the police shot and killed a nuisance bear that had been hanging around the neighbourhood for a few days. They shot it about 1/2 block away 9:45pm last evening. Twenty minutes before my little mini schnauzer was outside in the front yarn (which is chain-linked fenced) and then she suddenly went into a frantic frenzy. I ran outside and scooped her up and ran back into the house. This was strange behaviour for her and her normal "bear" reaction. I slept well last night!!! I would hear the bear in the back yard and Lucky would bark and carry on during the nights when it was back there in the yard. There are no berries this year to satisfy and feed the bears so more of them are in town this year.

What is your wildlife story/experience that is memorable for you? Would love to hear some stories!!


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree I guess the most memorable one was stoof - real name scrapple. It's made by cooking down the other parts to get a thick broth. That was mixed with corn meal said:


> My mum used to boil tripe (stomach lining, I think) and the smell was exactly the same as when she boiled hankies to clean them....yeuch! However, I love tripe and it was always a disappointment to discover it was hankies! Mum said you had to clean the tripe under cold running water and your hands were about dropping off with the cold by the time it was clean. You can only buy cooked tripe now over here and it doesn't taste the same.


----------



## Edith M

Rick and I love rutabagas. Wonder if Splenda would work.


jheiens said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love parsnips and have you eaten any Rutabagas? They taste like a good combo of turnips and parsnips. I love Rutabagas with a little butter and just enough water to barely cover. Yummo.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my mother's favorites. I enjoy it so much too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My crowd likes rutabagas sliced as for home fires and then steamed until tender, drained well and tossed with soft butter, a little ground ginger, and some brown sugar and a pinch of salt. Toss until everything is coated, and serve warm.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> Speaking of bears, the police shot and killed a nuisance bear that had been hanging around the neighbourhood for a few days. They shot it about 1/2 block away 9:45pm last evening. Twenty minutes before my little mini schnauzer was outside in the front yarn (which is chain-linked fenced) and then she suddenly went into a frantic frenzy. I ran outside and scooped her up and ran back into the house. This was strange behaviour for her and her normal "bear" reaction. I slept well last night!!! I would hear the bear in the back yard and Lucky would bark and carry on during the nights when it was back there in the yard. There are no berries this year to satisfy and feed the bears so more of them are in town this year.
> 
> What is your wildlife story/experience that is memorable for you? Would love to hear some stories!!


Not very exciting (although I thought it was at the time!), but when I was very small I remember being in the woods and a mole crossed a path in front of us.


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bears, the police shot and killed a nuisance bear that had been hanging around the neighbourhood for a few days. They shot it about 1/2 block away 9:45pm last evening. Twenty minutes before my little mini schnauzer was outside in the front yarn (which is chain-linked fenced) and then she suddenly went into a frantic frenzy. I ran outside and scooped her up and ran back into the house. This was strange behaviour for her and her normal "bear" reaction. I slept well last night!!! I would hear the bear in the back yard and Lucky would bark and carry on during the nights when it was back there in the yard. There are no berries this year to satisfy and feed the bears so more of them are in town this year.
> 
> What is your wildlife story/experience that is memorable for you? Would love to hear some stories!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not very exciting (although I thought it was at the time!), but when I was very small I remember being in the woods and a mole crossed a path in front of us.
Click to expand...

Kate, that would be more frightening to me than having a live bear encounter! I hate mice-type things and my screetch would be the envy of any banchee!! With snakes, I just shudder and cant stop.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Edith, splenda works wonderfully well with the swedes. They even have "brown sugar" splenda!!!


----------



## Chayjan

5mmdpns said:


> I just clipped a news article for the following recipe.
> 
> APPLE BROWN BETTY
> 
> 4 slices toasted bread (can be gluten free for those who need it)
> 3 cups tart apples, sliced and peeled
> 1/2 cup each of brown sugar and white sugar
> 1 tsp cinnamon
> 1/4 cup melted butter
> 
> Tear toast into bite sized pieces and place in greased 1 1/2 quart casserole dish. Top with apples. Combine & mix together sugar and cinnamon. Sprinkle this over apples. Drizzle melted butter over it. Cover & bake at 350' for 1 hour, stirring after 30 minutes. Serve warm with the cream. Makes 4 servings. Enjoy.


Sounds wonderful,right up my street!!!! BUT----I'm trying to lose weight Jan


----------



## 5mmdpns

Chayjan said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just clipped a news article for the following recipe.
> 
> APPLE BROWN BETTY
> 
> 4 slices toasted bread (can be gluten free for those who need it)
> 3 cups tart apples, sliced and peeled
> 1/2 cup each of brown sugar and white sugar
> 1 tsp cinnamon
> 1/4 cup melted butter
> 
> Tear toast into bite sized pieces and place in greased 1 1/2 quart casserole dish. Top with apples. Combine & mix together sugar and cinnamon. Sprinkle this over apples. Drizzle melted butter over it. Cover & bake at 350' for 1 hour, stirring after 30 minutes. Serve warm with the cream. Makes 4 servings. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful,right up my street!!!! BUT----I'm trying to lose weight Jan
Click to expand...

So use a thin slice of toast!!!! haha, yah, we all are on the plumper side of life at times. Make this dish and use it for supper (omit the main meal).


----------



## Chayjan

preston said:


> if the truth be known kate - i'm not much of a tea drinker either - we can sneak into the kitchen together and make a pot of coffee - we'll just tell them it's dark strong tea.
> 
> sam
> 
> so - the answer is yes. lol
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You 2 are not on your own.I only have 1 tea a day plus any number of strong black coffee and a cappo mid morning Jan


----------



## Edith M

I will have to try that. We are very big on veggies. Rick likes to stick with the Green Giant Mixed vegetables as it takes the guess work out for him. He did his own cooking for 30 years. Sometimes I think that is why he asked me to move in with him. He likes Mom's cooking but has realized over the last 2 years how difficult it is getting. I have it down to a science now. We have 2 microwaves because he had a Sears one when we moved into this place and there was already one here. So what I do is put the meat into the toaster oven to broil. Usually 10 minutes to the side. A big bowl of mixed veggies in the microwave over the stove. Cook covered on high for 4 minutes. In the meantime I scrub a potatoe,prick it and wrap in a paper towel and put that into the other microwave. When the timer goes off for the meat and I have turned it, I stir the veggies and give them another 4 minutes and give the potato 4 minutes as well. By the time the meat is done I have the table set and we are ready to eat. Total elapsed time 20 minutes. Rick does the dishes and walks the dog while I collapse in my chair and knit.

Life is good!!


----------



## Chayjan

oddball said:


> I wouln't be without my bread machine now. Our favourite is a mix of half wholemeal/ half white bread flour. I then toss in 2-3 tblsps of mixed seeds. Even better when toasted because the seeds taste much nuttier. How about some peanut butter mixed in with the mars/rice crispie bars KateB, I think that could be an idea.
> Such lovely sunny weather we are having at the moment, hope it lasts for a while. Off to thr New Forest show on Wednesday with DD and boyfriend. She loves going round the food halls and demos. Hopefully will pick up some new ideas and tips. Will report back with some if I do.
> Sam- your recipes are sounding so good, hope to try some soon when I can get into my kitchen-DD makes cakes and cookies for any excuse- new job, birthdays, meetings, as I say any excuse.


Good luck with the show on Wed,forcast to be the hottest day of the year so far.How can it be any hotter than today?!!!!


----------



## jheiens

Edith M said:


> Rick and I love rutabagas. Wonder if Splenda would work.
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love parsnips and have you eaten any Rutabagas? They taste like a good combo of turnips and parsnips. I love Rutabagas with a little butter and just enough water to barely cover. Yummo.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my mother's favorites. I enjoy it so much too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My crowd likes rutabagas sliced as for home fires and then steamed until tender, drained well and tossed with soft butter, a little ground ginger, and some brown sugar and a pinch of salt. Toss until everything is coated, and serve warm.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No reason why Splenda wouldn't work for this recipe as well. Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Cindy M said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love lamb chops done by someone that knows what they are doing. mutton - not so much.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only cakes I ever really make (can't honestly call it cooking!) are Mars bar krispies. You melt about four Mars bars in the microwave with a good dollop (2oz?) of butter or margerine, then stir in enough Rice Krispies (or Corn Flakes) to soak up the liquid chocolate mix. Divide into small cake cases and allow to set - if you can wait that long! They're really good This makes about 30.
> 
> 
> 
> We make something similar with marshmallows, butter, and the chocolate krispies. I could eat the whole pan, which is why we don't make them often!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that most people do. My senior year in college I was invited to people's houses three times for a meal. All had a delicacy - asparagus. In one case the plates were dished out in the kitchen. I just did not know what to do since in those days I would not have felt I could just leave it. What I did was bury it in mashed potatoes and swallow the mass without chewing. Thank heavens they did not have lamb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love asparagus, but kale? And turnip greens taste like kerosene to me! Ugh. And I'm with you on the lamb (veal, too). I literally cannot swallow either of those--it's not a "mind thing," either, like "eating a baby." It's physical--DD has the same reaction. She was given lamb once and didn't even know what it was and couldn't eat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew I did not like it the first time I had lamb and did not know what it was. And when Chorale went to Europe the first time we flew Icelandic. On the way back the meal apparently was Icelandic mountain goat. Tasted like sheep so I gave mine to one of the college kids on the trip. But I do like Kale. I think we have to realize there are different body chemistries besides differences in preferences, and something that tastes great to one may be just awful to someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a trick to cooking wild game like venison (deer meat). You have to use one or more Italian herbs in it, like basil, thyme, oregano, rosemary (which is why you'll see this one a lot in lamb recipes). You also have to use a beef based sauce with it. If you cook it this way, it will lose the "gamey" taste. I learned this from a professional chef. My kids who would never eat venison love it now.
Click to expand...

I always try to cut up my venison into ''roast'' type cuts so that I can cook them in the crock-pot. We don't particularly care for steak cuts or broiled venison. I use red wine, usually a good burgundy, and some onions, salt and pepper. If there are left- overs after a day or so, I grind/mince the pieces/slices into a sandwich spread--using Miracle Whip, fresh onions, celery, and cider vinegar or pickle juice to ''loosen'' up the consistency a bit in order to spread on sandwich bread. Add salt and pepper to taste. In winter I use cubes of venison to make ''boeuf bourguignon'', especially for Christmas-time gatherings.


----------



## jheiens

5mmdpns--

We have a friend from India who showed us how to do lamb pieces marinated in plain yogurt, with spices of your taste, salt, and pepper. Skewered with peppers, onions, and mushrooms and then grilled--they are delicious.


Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch

One more peanut butter recipe. Easy cake that is kind of messy to eat but soooooooo good:

PEANUT CRUNCH CAKE

1 regular-sized boxed yellow cake mix from the store
1 cup peanut butter
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
3 eggs
1/4 cup oil
1 cup water
1/2 cup chopped peanuts
1/2-3/4 cup chocolate chips, divided
1/2-3/4 cup peanut butter chips, divided

Beat cake mix, peanut butter and brown sugar with a mixer on low speed, until crumbly. Remove 1/2 cup of this crumbly mixture from the mixing bowl and set it aside for later. Add eggs, oil and water to the remaining mixture. Stir in 1/4 cup chocolate chips and 1/4 cup peanut butter chips.

Pour this cake batter mixture into a greased 9x13 inch pan. Mix the reserved 1/2 cup of crumbs, the nuts and rest of the chocolate and peanut butter chips together. Sprinkle on top of the cake batter.

Bake at 350 degrees F. for 40-45 minutes

As you can probably tell, you can use a few extra chips or nuts; I never measure this part...just eye-ball it  Use whatever oil you like. I've made this with canola as well as olive oil and didn't notice a difference. With the amount of oil only being 1/4 cup and with all the peanuts and chips on top and the chips in the mix, I don't think it matters too terribly much...just use what you have on hand.

Enjoy,
Kathy


----------



## preston

good morning from wet nrthwestern ohio - rainy and overcast and humid. not to complain - at least it is raining - a nice soaking rain. we had a tenth of an inch yesterday - don't know how much we have had today. not sure if the yard will come back or not - still looking pretty brown.

i used to take turnips and rutabages and white potatoes and mash them together with half and half and real butter - quite tasty.

wishing everyone a good day or a good nights sleep. see evryone a little later.

sam


----------



## preston

gottastch - thanks for the great peanut butter recipe - 

great avatar by the way - i have several patterns i want to try using that technique that i can't put a name to right now - where the design shows up when you look at it from the side.

sam


----------



## Chayjan

5mmdpns said:


> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just clipped a news article for the following recipe.
> 
> APPLE BROWN BETTY
> 
> 4 slices toasted bread (can be gluten free for those who need it)
> 3 cups tart apples, sliced and peeled
> 1/2 cup each of brown sugar and white sugar
> 1 tsp cinnamon
> 1/4 cup melted butter
> 
> I shall certainly give it a go when the weather gets colder,sounds comforting like bread and butter pudding with eggs cream/milk and big fat juicy sultanas YUM YUM
> Tear toast into bite sized pieces and place in greased 1 1/2 quart casserole dish. Top with apples. Combine & mix together sugar and cinnamon. Sprinkle this over apples. Drizzle melted butter over it. Cover & bake at 350' for 1 hour, stirring after 30 minutes. Serve warm with the cream. Makes 4 servings. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful,right up my street!!!! BUT----I'm trying to lose weight Jan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So use a thin slice of toast!!!! haha, yah, we all are on the plumper side of life at times. Make this dish and use it for supper (omit the main meal).
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

i get a newsletter from the blog "little house in the suburbs". this was in today's blog. thought you might find it interesting - sam

Baking Soda Body Care: 5 Things You Should Know 

Posted: 23 Jul 2012 02:27 AM PDT




1. Straight baking soda irritates sensitive skin.
I have sensitive skin. Most commercial products irritate my skin. Baking soda is a really gentle, effective product for sensitive skin, if diluted by something else. If you are using baking soda as a homemade deodorant or shampoo or body wash, be careful. I use a dilute solution on my hair and body and cut it 1:4 with cornstarch as deodorant. Some people can use it straight as a paste on their scalp and as a powder in their pits. God bless them. I CANT. Its too strong. Itchy, itchy!

2. Soda in water loses power over time.
I have found that I need to replace my hair solution at least every ten days. I dont know the shelf life for homemade liquid detergent or homemade Oxiclean solutions, which both use washing soda. But, they will also work great for a while and then lose power. So all those bottles of liquid homemade cleaners with washing soda or baking sodadont be surprised if they dont work so well three weeks from now. A good DIY cleaning rule of thumb: Any ingredient that cant be bought as a liquid in the store generally doesnt store well as a liquid at home. An airtight container will *help*, but eventually just opening and closing the container a bunch will kill it.

3. Baking soda powder is abrasive.
My dentist says that using baking soda is FINE, but you have to be careful about the abrasiveness on your gums. My teeth are SO WHITE from using baking soda as toothPASTE. But once youve got out the stains, its best to use it in SOLUTION. You know how if you put too much water on baking soda it stops being scouring powder? Do that on purpose. Same for hands and body. Unless you need to scour your skin, use enough water that its not still a scouring paste. It will still clean.

4. Your skin likes a lower pH.
After you clean yourself with baking soda solution, you will need to return your skin pH to normal, especially if you have sensitive skin. Leaving the pH wrong will really aggravate sensitive skin. So, follow your wash with a MILD vinegar rinse. 1/2 T of vinegar per cup of water in a squeeze bottle is sufficient.

5. If you have hard water, add vinegar.
Your vinegar rinse at the end will take care of hard water deposits, but if you want to prevent them from getting on you at all, add some vinegar to your baking soda washes. When you mix baking soda and vinegar, you get a salt thats useless for cleaning. (Frito Lay uses it to flavor salt and vinegar chips!) However, it is useful for keeping hard water particles suspended. Just under 1/2 T baking soda turns 1 quart of vinegar to fancy salt water. If you are worried about hard water depositing during your ablutions, neutralize yourself a quart of vinegar and then use that salt water to make your baking soda body solutions.


----------



## Edith M

Very informative Sam. Thanks.


preston said:


> i get a newsletter from the blog "little house in the suburbs". this was in today's blog. thought you might find it interesting - sam
> 
> Baking Soda Body Care: 5 Things You Should Know
> 
> Posted: 23 Jul 2012 02:27 AM PDT
> 
> 1. Straight baking soda irritates sensitive skin.
> I have sensitive skin. Most commercial products irritate my skin. Baking soda is a really gentle, effective product for sensitive skin, if diluted by something else. If you are using baking soda as a homemade deodorant or shampoo or body wash, be careful. I use a dilute solution on my hair and body and cut it 1:4 with cornstarch as deodorant. Some people can use it straight as a paste on their scalp and as a powder in their pits. God bless them. I CANT. Its too strong. Itchy, itchy!
> 
> 2. Soda in water loses power over time.
> I have found that I need to replace my hair solution at least every ten days. I dont know the shelf life for homemade liquid detergent or homemade Oxiclean solutions, which both use washing soda. But, they will also work great for a while and then lose power. So all those bottles of liquid homemade cleaners with washing soda or baking sodadont be surprised if they dont work so well three weeks from now. A good DIY cleaning rule of thumb: Any ingredient that cant be bought as a liquid in the store generally doesnt store well as a liquid at home. An airtight container will *help*, but eventually just opening and closing the container a bunch will kill it.
> 
> 3. Baking soda powder is abrasive.
> My dentist says that using baking soda is FINE, but you have to be careful about the abrasiveness on your gums. My teeth are SO WHITE from using baking soda as toothPASTE. But once youve got out the stains, its best to use it in SOLUTION. You know how if you put too much water on baking soda it stops being scouring powder? Do that on purpose. Same for hands and body. Unless you need to scour your skin, use enough water that its not still a scouring paste. It will still clean.
> 
> 4. Your skin likes a lower pH.
> After you clean yourself with baking soda solution, you will need to return your skin pH to normal, especially if you have sensitive skin. Leaving the pH wrong will really aggravate sensitive skin. So, follow your wash with a MILD vinegar rinse. 1/2 T of vinegar per cup of water in a squeeze bottle is sufficient.
> 
> 5. If you have hard water, add vinegar.
> Your vinegar rinse at the end will take care of hard water deposits, but if you want to prevent them from getting on you at all, add some vinegar to your baking soda washes. When you mix baking soda and vinegar, you get a salt thats useless for cleaning. (Frito Lay uses it to flavor salt and vinegar chips!) However, it is useful for keeping hard water particles suspended. Just under 1/2 T baking soda turns 1 quart of vinegar to fancy salt water. If you are worried about hard water depositing during your ablutions, neutralize yourself a quart of vinegar and then use that salt water to make your baking soda body solutions.


----------



## Lurker 2

Good early morning/rest of the day, from the Southern Ocean. 
So glad for you Sam that the heat is finally breaking. The bread is doing it's thing- first loaf in two days- when I am on my own! finished my vegan quiche for tea [evening meal] last night. If the weather clears I may go to the local shops for some veges- have only some pak choy and a couple of potatoes- might make hash browns/rosti for breakfast. The BBC is all Olympics now- it had to happen! That and the problem of Assad in Syria, and his chemical weapons- and the Spanish economy.



preston said:


> good morning from wet nrthwestern ohio - rainy and overcast and humid. not to complain - at least it is raining - a nice soaking rain. we had a tenth of an inch yesterday - don't know how much we have had today. not sure if the yard will come back or not - still looking pretty brown.
> 
> i used to take turnips and rutabages and white potatoes and mash them together with half and half and real butter - quite tasty.
> 
> wishing everyone a good day or a good nights sleep. see evryone a little later.
> 
> sam


----------



## theyarnlady

jheiens said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love lamb chops done by someone that knows what they are doing. mutton - not so much.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only cakes I ever really make (can't honestly call it cooking!) are Mars bar krispies. You melt about four Mars bars in the microwave with a good dollop (2oz?) of butter or margerine, then stir in enough Rice Krispies (or Corn Flakes) to soak up the liquid chocolate mix. Divide into small cake cases and allow to set - if you can wait that long! They're really good This makes about 30.
> 
> 
> 
> We make something similar with marshmallows, butter, and the chocolate krispies. I could eat the whole pan, which is why we don't make them often!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that most people do. My senior year in college I was invited to people's houses three times for a meal. All had a delicacy - asparagus. In one case the plates were dished out in the kitchen. I just did not know what to do since in those days I would not have felt I could just leave it. What I did was bury it in mashed potatoes and swallow the mass without chewing. Thank heavens they did not have lamb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love asparagus, but kale? And turnip greens taste like kerosene to me! Ugh. And I'm with you on the lamb (veal, too). I literally cannot swallow either of those--it's not a "mind thing," either, like "eating a baby." It's physical--DD has the same reaction. She was given lamb once and didn't even know what it was and couldn't eat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew I did not like it the first time I had lamb and did not know what it was. And when Chorale went to Europe the first time we flew Icelandic. On the way back the meal apparently was Icelandic mountain goat. Tasted like sheep so I gave mine to one of the college kids on the trip. But I do like Kale. I think we have to realize there are different body chemistries besides differences in preferences, and something that tastes great to one may be just awful to someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a trick to cooking wild game like venison (deer meat). You have to use one or more Italian herbs in it, like basil, thyme, oregano, rosemary (which is why you'll see this one a lot in lamb recipes). You also have to use a beef based sauce with it. If you cook it this way, it will lose the "gamey" taste. I learned this from a professional chef. My kids who would never eat venison love it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always try to cut up my venison into ''roast'' type cuts so that I can cook them in the crock-pot. We don't particularly care for steak cuts or broiled venison. I use red wine, usually a good burgundy, and some onions, salt and pepper. If there are left- overs after a day or so, I grind/mince the pieces/slices into a sandwich spread--using Miracle Whip, fresh onions, celery, and cider vinegar or pickle juice to ''loosen'' up the consistency a bit in order to spread on sandwich bread. Add salt and pepper to taste. In winter I use cubes of venison to make ''boeuf bourguignon'', especially for Christmas-time gatherings.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the new ideas with venison.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorry to hear of the DH's back problems- they can make life so miserable! Lucky you with your blueberries! Here they come in tiny pottles, at a premium price- mind you at the moment I can pick up a kilo of Kiwifruit for a dollar or two!



oddball said:


> Morning everyone, well you've all been busy talking while I was sleeping. Have been up since just before 7ish but only just caught up with the TP.
> Loving the idea of raw asparagus will have to try it. We are getting good blueberries now as it is the season. Great popped into porridge oats just before it's finished cooking. Must make some more blueberry flapjack.
> DH not good today. He has suffered for 17 years with back problems. 3 prolapsed discs and trapped nerves that we were told had set themselves because they had been like it for so long. Now he has had enough and gets quite down about it. But he tries not to let it stop him doing things and pushes himself. Given up nagging him to think about how he will feel the next day. I know I couldn't have stayed so cheerful as he has for so long. Now though we are having to use a wheelchair more often when we are out as he can't walt too far and the doctor is going to start looking at his situation again. Sorry to heap this all on you all but sometimes it helps to talk about it and just let my face fall for a moment.
> Still it's a beautiful day, let's see how we can make it better for him today.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh lovely day, gentle rains last night and in to morning here in Wisconsin, Corn crops may not yield as much for the farmers, but soybeans, barley ect just might have a chance. Sure hope so, has been a bad summer for farmers. Now cattle being sold off as not enough feed for them. Grocery prices will be going up more. But for today a lovely rain. 
Won't have to water garden or flowers, and herbs today. 
Hope others are getting some releif.
How is the weather doing by you Sam?? Hope it is getting better down there to, and cooler for you too


----------



## Lurker 2

Myfanwy is aware of the problem of translating out of metric for the American cup etc, if there are problems please speak up! 
Glad that you are able to get around again- and that Mom seems to be a bit better for the fall!



Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to catch up with all the post since last night, mercy it's been a busy day on the Tea Party today! Fantastic!
> Mom fell last night, she wasn't hurt at all.. she fell on top of me  I'm sore, my bad knee was bent underneath me.. so I've basically been out all day on pain pills. Cindi has been a lifesaver for sure! Mom keeps saying she's fine, was really upset that she crushed me. I am fine, sore but will be better in a day or two.
> Sorlena, I ordered the bike trainer from Amazon, thank you so much for the idea!!
> Settleg, I can meet any day except Monday or Tuesday.. just tell me where and when :thumbup: I don't know much about GA, well at least this area, so the meeting place I will leave up to you ;-)
> I am so sorry to hear of your Mother's passing, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. As other have said, loosing a parent isn't easy, my Dad passed away Dec of '10, I still find myself trying to dial his number to ask a question.
> I have to take another pain pill and crawl back into my bed. Ice pack is waiting for me :thumbup: I'll finish catching up with all the posts Monday morning. Take care my friends.. prayers are with all of you!! Did Joe ever check in????
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne.......So sorry about your mother's fall and you being hurt. Just when you were both starting to feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Popped in for just a quick moment.. I'm fine.. the brace is giving all the support the knee is needing.. very little pain.. not able to exercise as much as I prefer but it should be fine in a few days. Mom is actually better!!! We tease that she popped into place after she knocked me out of place.. :lol: Has Doctor appointments this am mainly for results of tests and talk about medicine choices. Had friends stop in last evening so am way behind on my reading.. saw some recipes that I have to check out for sure!!! Myfanwy posted bread??? YUMMMMMMMM...
> ;-) Will be back later to catch up... Hugs to everyone..
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

For those who are uncertain whether they will continue to bake bread this is an excellent idea!



Cindy M said:


> On the bread machine thing. If you're not sure you might like a bread machine, buy a used one from a thrift store. They have a lot of them and you will save money. If you're having trouble getting the bread to rise, rinse the bread pan inside with water as hot as you can get it from the faucet. Put a little in it and let it warm up while you're getting the ingredients together. One of the reasons bread won't rise is that the pan itself is too cold. Drain the water when you're ready to start and add your ingredients as usual. I use mine as a mixer and finish my bread in a regular oven.
> 
> Another thing has to do with the flour. You're not going to get a good rise if the yeast or flour are old. You do not have to buy two kinds of flour, one regular flour and one bread flour bag, for all your baking. Use all purpose flour for everything. As it says on the package, this is ALL PURPOSE flour (learned this from a website on bread making). All bread flour is is regular flour with a little bit of baking powder added to it for a bit more of a rise. You can do that at home if you really want to get fancy. When I thought about it, bread flour really didn't come on the market until the early 1990's when bread machines began to come out for the home. I think it's a marketing ploy to make you think you need it. When our mothers and grandmothers made bread by hand, they always used all purpose flour. There was nothing else. I also prefer Red Star yeast over Fleishman's. Fleishman's doesn't give a good rise, but I've never been disappointed with the Red Star. Anyway, that's my two cents worth on the issue.
> 
> P.S. When my kids were little, they used to call my breadmaker the Plutonium Chamber. lol


However, down here, High grade or breadbaking flour has been available a lot longer than the bread baker! Our High Grade is Wheat Flour only- our labelling laws are very strict on such matters- so definitely no baking powder in ours! We have to import flour of high gluten content for the bread, because locally grown wheat is relatively low gluten, or 'soft'. High grade is suitable for


> Breads, Fruited Cakes & Puddings, Pizza. I also buy Wholemeal, Rye meal, and the gluten flour, as well as wholegrain oats. The more complex receipt with these wholegrains I am convinced has been the main factor in getting my blood sugars back from the pre diabetic level. There have been other benefits as well!


----------



## Lurker 2

I wonder if others are experiencing a problem that I am having- when Sam starts the Tea Party each week I usually mark it as 'watch' - especially if I have nothing to say immediately. However recently as the week progresses I am finding it becomes 'unwatched', and I must locate the top of a page and reset it to 'watch'. The alert is when things go quiet and I get no email notices!


----------



## daralene

Just saw this posted when I went in under Active Topics:
Job on Ravelry
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97765-1.html

Just in case someone has the need for a job. Sounds like you can do it from home and what fun if you are a knitter with computer knowledge.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB, I am wondering if you have any tips on how to join eyelash yarn- I am finding that it is causing quite a problem- being so 'slippery'. I am wondering if you have tried a 'Russian join' but am not sure quite how to go about it as the 'thread' is so fine?!!! One would need to use a very fine needle!
Hope you are enjoying the warm weather!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> The more complex receipt with these wholegrains I am convinced has been the main factor in getting my blood sugars back from the pre diabetic level. There have been other benefits as well!
> 
> ___________________________________
> So glad to hear this Myfanwy. You are doing great and all your efforts are paying off :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So happy for you  Especially to hear that you are no longer pre-diabetic. I will see the doctor in September and find out if my efforts have been paying off in that way also. I know I have seen changes, but have to have the test for the pre-diabetes part yet. It hasn't been hard to make the changes......but have to tell you, I am smelling that fresh bread all the way over here. Mmmmmmm Good
> 
> I haven't used the watch feature for the TP. If I don't find it on the first page of Active Topic, I look type in Preston in the user, look at topic created and find it from there. I know, probably silly, but that's how I've been doing it.
> 
> Was reading through KP rules and saw where they say they can deactivate our account without notice. Does this mean if we accidentally do something wrong we just won't be able to get in and even explain it was an accident?? With all the differences in culture this could be a problem. :shock: :?:


----------



## oddball

Chayjan said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouln't be without my bread machine now. Our favourite is a mix of half wholemeal/ half white bread flour. I then toss in 2-3 tblsps of mixed seeds. Even better when toasted because the seeds taste much nuttier. How about some peanut butter mixed in with the mars/rice crispie bars KateB, I think that could be an idea.
> Such lovely sunny weather we are having at the moment, hope it lasts for a while. Off to thr New Forest show on Wednesday with DD and boyfriend. She loves going round the food halls and demos. Hopefully will pick up some new ideas and tips. Will report back with some if I do.
> Sam- your recipes are sounding so good, hope to try some soon when I can get into my kitchen-DD makes cakes and cookies for any excuse- new job, birthdays, meetings, as I say any excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the show on Wed,forcast to be the hottest day of the year so far.How can it be any hotter than today?!!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks chayjan. DD just told me we are to be away at 8 o'clock in the morning so better not stay on here til midnight tonight!!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more complex receipt with these wholegrains I am convinced has been the main factor in getting my blood sugars back from the pre diabetic level. There have been other benefits as well!
> 
> ___________________________________
> So glad to hear this Myfanwy. You are doing great and all your efforts are paying off :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So happy for you
> 
> I haven't used the watch feature for the TP. If I don't find it on the first page of Active Topic, I look type in Preston in the user, look at topic created and find it from there. I know, probably silly, but that's how I've been doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a rather stupid personal campaign of avoiding vegetables because since our 'Goods and services Tax' was put up by our Right wing government- Food prices have escalated appalingly. I used to be able to manage on 75-80 dollars fortnightly- this includes dog [and back then cat food] Now I am needing to spend $200 to get by, [without cat food- the cat died] To eat well it would be better if I could manage $300 a fortnight- but you have to pay the rent, etc.I have most of my garden in pots- but they are largely overgrown with grasses, and my helper has been very busy, and with the wet weather we are getting rather behind with refreshing the pots. The cost of the groceries has risen in less than a two year period. I don't like having a government led by a millionnaire- I believe it is too easy to lose sight of the problems of the 'ordinary' person.
> Remembering that I am talking of the situation in New Zealand. We won't have another election for another two years- the first time I have not grumbled about our very short term of 'Office' for government. [three years].
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more complex receipt with these wholegrains I am convinced has been the main factor in getting my blood sugars back from the pre diabetic level. There have been other benefits as well!
> 
> ___________________________________
> So glad to hear this Myfanwy. You are doing great and all your efforts are paying off :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So happy for you
> 
> I haven't used the watch feature for the TP. If I don't find it on the first page of Active Topic, I look type in Preston in the user, look at topic created and find it from there. I know, probably silly, but that's how I've been doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a rather stupid personal campaign of avoiding vegetables because since our 'Goods and services Tax' was put up by our Right wing government- Food prices have escalated appalingly. I used to be able to manage on 75-80 dollars fortnightly- this includes dog [and back then cat food] Now I am needing to spend $200 to get by, [without cat food- the cat died] To eat well it would be better if I could manage $300 a fortnight- but you have to pay the rent, etc.I have most of my garden in pots- but they are largely overgrown with grasses, and my helper has been very busy, and with the wet weather we are getting rather behind with refreshing the pots. The cost of the groceries has risen in less than a two year period. I don't like having a government led by a millionnaire- I believe it is too easy to lose sight of the problems of the 'ordinary' person.
> Remembering that I am talking of the situation in New Zealand. We won't have another election for another two years- the first time I have not grumbled about our very short term of 'Office' for government. [three years].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ___________________________
> Understand......Humanity is the same all over. Good and Bad. Am amazed at how high my grocery bills are. Hence putting in a garden today. Prep is done now just to get them planted and find someone to water them when we go away.
> It is a shame food, good nutritious food, is so expensive. You go Myfanwy. That means keep doing what you are doing. Just hope you can make it. I always try and think it is cheaper than having a disease I have to treat. That is a huge increase and salaries haven't increased, I'm sure, to keep up with it.
> Hugs,
> Daralene
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Someone mentioned there was a way to look up birthdays on members and I thought it would be easy to find but I don't see how to do it. Hmmmm.....Does anyone remember how :?: 
Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Someone mentioned there was a way to look up birthdays on members and I thought it would be easy to find but I don't see how to do it. Hmmmm.....Does anyone remember how :?:
> Thank you.


go to the 'home' page, then to the bottom, and you will find the days birthdays


----------



## oddball

go to home page at top of page, then scroll


daralene said:


> Someone mentioned there was a way to look up birthdays on members and I thought it would be easy to find but I don't see how to do it. Hmmmm.....Does anyone remember how :?:
> Thank you.


go to home at top of page and then scroll down to the bottom. they are all there.


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> go to home page at top of page, then scroll
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned there was a way to look up birthdays on members and I thought it would be easy to find but I don't see how to do it. Hmmmm.....Does anyone remember how :?:
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> go to home at top of page and then scroll down to the bottom. they are all there.
Click to expand...

SNAP!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more complex receipt with these wholegrains I am convinced has been the main factor in getting my blood sugars back from the pre diabetic level. There have been other benefits as well!
> 
> ___________________________________
> So glad to hear this Myfanwy. You are doing great and all your efforts are paying off :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So happy for you
> 
> I haven't used the watch feature for the TP. If I don't find it on the first page of Active Topic, I look type in Preston in the user, look at topic created and find it from there. I know, probably silly, but that's how I've been doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a rather stupid personal campaign of avoiding vegetables because since our 'Goods and services Tax' was put up by our Right wing government- Food prices have escalated appalingly. I used to be able to manage on 75-80 dollars fortnightly- this includes dog [and back then cat food] Now I am needing to spend $200 to get by, [without cat food- the cat died] To eat well it would be better if I could manage $300 a fortnight- but you have to pay the rent, etc.I have most of my garden in pots- but they are largely overgrown with grasses, and my helper has been very busy, and with the wet weather we are getting rather behind with refreshing the pots. The cost of the groceries has risen in less than a two year period. I don't like having a government led by a millionnaire- I believe it is too easy to lose sight of the problems of the 'ordinary' person.
> Remembering that I am talking of the situation in New Zealand. We won't have another election for another two years- the first time I have not grumbled about our very short term of 'Office' for government. [three years].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ___________________________
> Understand......Humanity is the same all over. Good and Bad. Am amazed at how high my grocery bills are. Hence putting in a garden today. Prep is done now just to get them planted and find someone to water them when we go away.
> It is a shame food, good nutritious food, is so expensive. You go Myfanwy. That means keep doing what you are doing. Just hope you can make it. I always try and think it is cheaper than having a disease I have to treat. That is a huge increase and salaries haven't increased, I'm sure, to keep up with it.
> Hugs,
> Daralene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Daralene for the encouragement- our income actually went down $100 a fortnight when we re-married- apparently married couples need less food or something! I have some friends who have a joke about divorcing so they can cover their costs- for wheelchairs etc, more easily!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Are you sure it wasn't my meatloaf recipe?


5mmdpns said:


> Joe, I am sure it was you who had posted a Texas burger recipe back when you first joined. We had been discussing ground meat and Dave had opened with a ground beef recipe for meatballs. You had lots of sliced up peppers in yours and that is all that I remember. You had mentioned it and I asked for the recipe. (I dont think you called it a Texas burger -- that was my name for it).
> 
> Sorry about the difficulties for your stepson getting his papers and all necessary things. Give him hugs and lots of patience!!


----------



## Lurker 2

would you be able to post it again for those of us who failed to copy it down at the time!!! How are you keeping, Joe?



Joe P said:


> Are you sure it wasn't my meatloaf recipe?
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I am sure it was you who had posted a Texas burger recipe back when you first joined. We had been discussing ground meat and Dave had opened with a ground beef recipe for meatballs. You had lots of sliced up peppers in yours and that is all that I remember. You had mentioned it and I asked for the recipe. (I dont think you called it a Texas burger -- that was my name for it).
> 
> Sorry about the difficulties for your stepson getting his papers and all necessary things. Give him hugs and lots of patience!!
Click to expand...


----------



## west coast kitty

We're lucky to live on a small acreage not to far from town, so we get the best of both worlds - natural setting with wild life, yet close to amenities. 

We regularly get racoons coming up to steal the cat food from the deck and garage. Visitors really enjoy watching them pick up each piece of kibble in their claws and popping it into their mouths. We also have deer wander through, and have ducks, geese, swans, eagles and herons. One of our neighbours had a bear a couple of years ago and traps were set up for it but luckily it wandered off on its own.


----------



## Joe P

I am on during our noon news and my sandwich for lunch and will try to give my recipe for meat loaf. I don't measure at all with this so hang in there. I usually use one lb. of extra lean hamburger (now I have to use ground turkey), a cup or less of bread crumbs, chopped up onion, red, green, yellow and orange bell peppers like a cup all together finely chopped. I throw in an egg, a bit of soy milk, salt and pepper and quite a bit of sage, with ketchup and mix with hands and put in a sprayed bread loaf pan and bake at 350 degrees for an hour with some wrapped potatoes to serve with it and a cold green salad in the fridge. yumm. This was throw together meatloaf and many times I put bacon on top with some more ketchup but I don't do bacon anymore I suppose you could put turkey bacon on top with ketchup. 

I am cleaning the day room where I sit most of the time and I always start every week cleaning it and I feel it is like cleaning the bottom of a cage in the zoo. I have two standard poodles, chiwawa (sp) and a cat and two other adults to track in besides me. It is always a bunch to do with the rest of the chores. We started our fall garden this week with veggies,etc. 

Lots of laundry going too it never stops. But I am grateful I have the energy to do the work to keep up. take care and I hope to chime in later tonight I have a mountain of work to do yet today. joe p


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> KateB, I am wondering if you have any tips on how to join eyelash yarn- I am finding that it is causing quite a problem- being so 'slippery'. I am wondering if you have tried a 'Russian join' but am not sure quite how to go about it as the 'thread' is so fine?!!! One would need to use a very fine needle!
> Hope you are enjoying the warm weather!


It's been a bit better today, but trying to rain again now. England seems to have it better than us at the moment. 
I've only used the eyelash yarn to knit toys so I'm afraid I just tie a knot at the beginning of a row!


----------



## mjs

StellaK said:


> You can make roasted asparagus without salt or oil. After laying the washed spears on baking sheet, spray with "I Can't
> Believe It Is Not Butter" spray. That is an American product, no sodium, no fat, no calories with a great buttery taste. Great on baked potatoes and corn on the cob also.


The test of how good this stuff is is that my cats would lick it off my toast if they could. Great on baked potatoes also.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate is it you that has the beach? Can I come. And you don't have to have alcohol to have fun so put on the pot of tea, coffee, milk water or pop, or, shoot, you don't have Dr. Pepper there either. Now that is what I can bring. Yes sirree, good ole Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Sorry people it is really hard for me to tell who is saying what in reply to the way it lists the replies on here. I can't seem to follow the shaded boxes and the names for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a beach, but I'm afaid it's very pebbley (is that a word?) and usually cold and windy! I think 5mmdpns's beach sounds like a better bet.
Click to expand...

I realize the shire should have given me an inkling that that was not your town. I still have to unearth my atlases and look you up. I did get an Australian atlas, but need to get NZ also to look up places.


----------



## Lurker 2

mmmm, have been resorting to knotting as well!



KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> KateB, I am wondering if you have any tips on how to join eyelash yarn- I am finding that it is causing quite a problem- being so 'slippery'. I am wondering if you have tried a 'Russian join' but am not sure quite how to go about it as the 'thread' is so fine?!!! One would need to use a very fine needle!
> Hope you are enjoying the warm weather!
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a bit better today, but trying to rain again now. England seems to have it better than us at the moment.
> I've only used the eyelash yarn to knit toys so I'm afraid I just tie a knot at the beginning of a row!
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate is it you that has the beach? Can I come. And you don't have to have alcohol to have fun so put on the pot of tea, coffee, milk water or pop, or, shoot, you don't have Dr. Pepper there either. Now that is what I can bring. Yes sirree, good ole Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Sorry people it is really hard for me to tell who is saying what in reply to the way it lists the replies on here. I can't seem to follow the shaded boxes and the names for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a beach, but I'm afaid it's very pebbley (is that a word?) and usually cold and windy! I think 5mmdpns's beach sounds like a better bet.
Click to expand...

As long as I had enough clothes I think I would enjoy cold and windy. One fall I was on the Cape Cod beach in long underwear and a poncho and loving it. I sat on some rocks and a lovely doberman named Jesse came up to be petted. Lovely creature.


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate is it you that has the beach? Can I come. And you don't have to have alcohol to have fun so put on the pot of tea, coffee, milk water or pop, or, shoot, you don't have Dr. Pepper there either. Now that is what I can bring. Yes sirree, good ole Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Sorry people it is really hard for me to tell who is saying what in reply to the way it lists the replies on here. I can't seem to follow the shaded boxes and the names for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a beach, but I'm afaid it's very pebbley (is that a word?) and usually cold and windy! I think 5mmdpns's beach sounds like a better bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize the shire should have given me an inkling that that was not your town. I still have to unearth my atlases and look you up. I did get an Australian atlas, but need to get NZ also to look up places.
Click to expand...

Look for the Isle of Arran off the west coast, follow slightly north to the Isle of Cumbrae and I'll be standing on the opposite shore waving! :lol:
Don't know if it was you or not that I said to before, but my friend stayed in Lititz, PA for 3 years. Is that near you?


----------



## Lurker 2

How I wish I could be there too! silly to be homesick so many decades on.



KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate is it you that has the beach? Can I come. And you don't have to have alcohol to have fun so put on the pot of tea, coffee, milk water or pop, or, shoot, you don't have Dr. Pepper there either. Now that is what I can bring. Yes sirree, good ole Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Sorry people it is really hard for me to tell who is saying what in reply to the way it lists the replies on here. I can't seem to follow the shaded boxes and the names for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a beach, but I'm afaid it's very pebbley (is that a word?) and usually cold and windy! I think 5mmdpns's beach sounds like a better bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize the shire should have given me an inkling that that was not your town. I still have to unearth my atlases and look you up. I did get an Australian atlas, but need to get NZ also to look up places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look for the Isle of Arran off the west coast, follow slightly north to the Isle of Cumbrae and I'll be standing on the opposite shore waving! :lol:
> Don't know if it was you or not that I said to before, but my friend stayed in Lititz, PA for 3 years. Is that near you?
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> How I wish I could be there too! silly to be homesick so many decades on.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate is it you that has the beach? Can I come. And you don't have to have alcohol to have fun so put on the pot of tea, coffee, milk water or pop, or, shoot, you don't have Dr. Pepper there either. Now that is what I can bring. Yes sirree, good ole Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Sorry people it is really hard for me to tell who is saying what in reply to the way it lists the replies on here. I can't seem to follow the shaded boxes and the names for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a beach, but I'm afaid it's very pebbley (is that a word?) and usually cold and windy! I think 5mmdpns's beach sounds like a better bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize the shire should have given me an inkling that that was not your town. I still have to unearth my atlases and look you up. I did get an Australian atlas, but need to get NZ also to look up places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look for the Isle of Arran off the west coast, follow slightly north to the Isle of Cumbrae and I'll be standing on the opposite shore waving! :lol:
> Don't know if it was you or not that I said to before, but my friend stayed in Lititz, PA for 3 years. Is that near you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Once a Scot, always a Scot!


----------



## Lurker 2

I was almost ten when we landed here- one is quite aware of belonging by then- I have on my wall 2 prints of the shore line up by Mallaig- where we used to go often for our summer holidays...



KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How I wish I could be there too! silly to be homesick so many decades on.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate is it you that has the beach? Can I come. And you don't have to have alcohol to have fun so put on the pot of tea, coffee, milk water or pop, or, shoot, you don't have Dr. Pepper there either. Now that is what I can bring. Yes sirree, good ole Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Sorry people it is really hard for me to tell who is saying what in reply to the way it lists the replies on here. I can't seem to follow the shaded boxes and the names for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a beach, but I'm afaid it's very pebbley (is that a word?) and usually cold and windy! I think 5mmdpns's beach sounds like a better bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize the shire should have given me an inkling that that was not your town. I still have to unearth my atlases and look you up.  I did get an Australian atlas, but need to get NZ also to look up places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look for the Isle of Arran off the west coast, follow slightly north to the Isle of Cumbrae and I'll be standing on the opposite shore waving! :lol:
> Don't know if it was you or not that I said to before, but my friend stayed in Lititz, PA for 3 years. Is that near you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once a Scot, always a Scot!
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> I was almost ten when we landed here- one is quite aware of belonging by then- I have on my wall 2 prints of the shore line up by Mallaig- where we used to go often for out summer holidays...
> 
> DH and I took the train from Fort William to Mallaig in March. The weather was glorious (warmest it's been all summer) and the scenery was unbelievable! Sat outside in Mallaig eating giant prawns for lunch, fabulous.


----------



## budasha

If you click on Home (at the top of the page under the Knitting Paradise) you will find a list of members who are celebrating birthdays, below the list of people who are logged in. I like to check that out when I first log in for the day! [/quote]

5mmdpns - In one of your posts, you mentioned using tea tree oil on my DH. Would you use this full strength or diluted?


----------



## budasha

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone I just received a message from Martin and thought I would pass on his message.
> 
> "Hello Sandy, it is good to hear from you even though you did not have a good report. I am so sorry you had a accident, how in the world did you manage to break your thumb? Then having to finish up injured, I can not imagine because you use a thumb more than anything else on your hand, you are on my prayer list, the rain was a blessing in disguise because you got some much needed sleep and rest. I pray for your speedy recovery. I know what you mean, no knitting is awful, I can but I just don't feel like it, I pick it up and get in a stitch or two but have to put it back down.
> I had to have 2 units of blood last Saturday, and it made me feel so much better, I understand the chemo destroys some of the red blood cells which are needed to carry the oxygen to the body, and my cancer is in the lungs. It made me feel so much better for a couple of days but then the chemo did what it is supposed to do and I feel bad again, but the end is in sight. I took my last scheduled chemo today 7/20, next week they will do a scan to see what has been accomplished and then meet with the 3 doctors and I pray for a miracle from God that even the Doctors will be amazed because it is gone.
> Please update the tea party and give them all my love and best and blessings for them all, and thank them for the prayers and give it 1 more round of good prayers and I will let you know how the test turns out.
> Sandy, thank you so much for caring and I hope that one day our families can meet and say thank you in a tangible way.
> Blessings,
> Martin "
> 
> I have 3 pages to get caught up on so will go for now.


Hi Sandy - please pass on to Martin my prayers for a good report on his scan. I go for my scan at the end of August and am keeping my fingers crossed for a good report too.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was almost ten when we landed here- one is quite aware of belonging by then- I have on my wall 2 prints of the shore line up by Mallaig- where we used to go often for out summer holidays...
> 
> DH and I took the train from Fort William to Mallaig in March. The weather was glorious (warmest it's been all summer) and the scenery was unbelievable! Sat outside in Mallaig eating giant prawns for lunch, fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> Eigg, Rhumm and Muick [goodness knows how to spell those!?] are quite iconic, and the glimpse of the Cuillins
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

I love your style of Receipt!!!



Joe P said:


> I am on during our noon news and my sandwich for lunch and will try to give my recipe for meat loaf. I don't measure at all with this so hang in there. I usually use one lb. of extra lean hamburger (now I have to use ground turkey), a cup or less of bread crumbs, chopped up onion, red, green, yellow and orange bell peppers like a cup all together finely chopped. I throw in an egg, a bit of soy milk, salt and pepper and quite a bit of sage, with ketchup and mix with hands and put in a sprayed bread loaf pan and bake at 350 degrees for an hour with some wrapped potatoes to serve with it and a cold green salad in the fridge. yumm. This was throw together meatloaf and many times I put bacon on top with some more ketchup but I don't do bacon anymore I suppose you could put turkey bacon on top with ketchup.
> 
> I am cleaning the day room where I sit most of the time and I always start every week cleaning it and I feel it is like cleaning the bottom of a cage in the zoo. I have two standard poodles, chiwawa (sp) and a cat and two other adults to track in besides me. It is always a bunch to do with the rest of the chores. We started our fall garden this week with veggies,etc.
> 
> Lots of laundry going too it never stops. But I am grateful I have the energy to do the work to keep up. take care and I hope to chime in later tonight I have a mountain of work to do yet today. joe p


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tea Tree oil and Lavender Oil are one of the few essential oils that can be used neat (without dilution in a carrier oil).


----------



## daralene

budasha said:


> If you click on Home (at the top of the page under the Knitting Paradise) you will find a list of members who are celebrating birthdays, below the list of people who are logged in. I like to check that out when I first log in for the day!


_____________________________
I finally found it  
Thank you so much. I had never gone down far enough on that page to see the users online or birthdays. Appreciate it.

Re: Post for visiting Scotland. Another dream come true if that every happens. My best girlfriend that has kept in touch with me since kindergarden is from Scotland. Well she was born in Toronto but her parents were from Scotland. Perhaps I mentioned on here about my son playing in a band on a cruise ship and his favorite country was Scotland :!:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Tuesday in Kingman, Arizona, USA - time for supper (lunch for those not raised on a farm or ranch). We are getting some hi topped clouds building - I think we may get some pop-up storms today. I was going to make a trip to Wal-Mart today to get some red heart supper saver for slippers - when I realized that if I would just go dig through the totes in my craft closet that I probably have plenty to choose from. Mom had started 4 or 5 ponchos for my younger sister over the years and none of them were "quite right"- (this sister is a pain) and Mom's solution was to throw the whole kit (pattern, yarn, needles, wip) into a tote and start over. I keep saying I'm going to either finish them or frog them....maybe that is what I should do this week. I also found a great thread in the picture section http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97030-1.html
be sure and check out bleeps rugs (throws) they are just beautiful and I may give one a try. It really would show case some special yarn....Hope everyone is having a good week - I'm ignoring the desert recipes....if I don't lose some of the weight I've put on recently I will end up having to knit a tent to wear!!! HA HA!!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## preston

we have had nice rains yesterday and today in the morning. muggy afternoons.

sam



theyarnlady said:


> Oh lovely day, gentle rains last night and in to morning here in Wisconsin, Corn crops may not yield as much for the farmers, but soybeans, barley ect just might have a chance. Sure hope so, has been a bad summer for farmers. Now cattle being sold off as not enough feed for them. Grocery prices will be going up more. But for today a lovely rain.
> Won't have to water garden or flowers, and herbs today.
> Hope others are getting some releif.
> How is the weather doing by you Sam?? Hope it is getting better down there to, and cooler for you too


----------



## jheiens

Just popped in to say hello and rest a bit. GS Tim and I have been doing PT and canning pickles again this afternoon. Now the house is steamy and warm from the water bath canner and so am I.

Outside it seems that the breeze has picked up and the clouds are moving in--nothing dark enough or high enough to bring rain, but perhaps those of you who are having rain in the WI area might be sending some of it eastward. Hope Sam is getting some relief. Keep well and safe, everyone. I'm moving over to the quilting frame. Ohio Joy


----------



## daralene

AZ Sticks said:


> Tuesday in Kingman, Arizona, USA - time for supper (lunch for those not raised on a farm or ranch). We are getting some hi topped clouds building - I think we may get some pop-up storms today. I was going to make a trip to Wal-Mart today to get some red heart supper saver for slippers - when I realized that if I would just go dig through the totes in my craft closet that I probably have plenty to choose from. Mom had started 4 or 5 ponchos for my younger sister over the years and none of them were "quite right"- (this sister is a pain) and Mom's solution was to throw the whole kit (pattern, yarn, needles, wip) into a tote and start over. I keep saying I'm going to either finish them or frog them....maybe that is what I should do this week. I also found a great thread in the picture section http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97030-1.html
> be sure and check out bleeps rugs (throws) they are just beautiful and I may give one a try. It really would show case some special yarn....Hope everyone is having a good week - I'm ignoring the desert recipes....if I don't lose some of the weight I've put on recently I will end up having to knit a tent to wear!!! HA HA!!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


AZ........Sandi, Your avatar is so wonderful. Looks like such a wonderful life. Absolutely love the rugs (throws) link you gave us. So beautiful. Well, I'm ignoring eating the dessert recipes/receipts too but sometimes they are good to save for company. Just bookmark them or copy them for those times when others want the deserts. For now desert is a wonderful piece of fruit. I often save these great ideas for company or parties even if I can't eat them. For supper, or as we call it here, lunch, I juiced a head of romaine lettuce, carrots, carrot tops, lemon and pineapple. Then a bowl of just about every veggie under the sun with tomatoes and nuts along with a garlic dressing. It was so delicious. It surprises me that I am doing this but I am actually loving it!!

I'm so excited. Today I signed up for the 2 classes at the FingerLakes Fiber Festival. If they aren't full I will be taking rug hooking and a colorful bag course that you can see on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/natyan/dots-and-stripes-purse
This is the first time I have ever taken a course there and they always look so great! I'm proud of myself for doing that and can't wait.

Daralene


----------



## Lurker 2

I am curious to know what time of day 'lunch/supper' is served. Here Supper would be in the evening, even late evening, whereas lunch would be middle of the day till possibly 2 pm.?



daralene said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday in Kingman, Arizona, USA - time for supper (lunch for those not raised on a farm or ranch). We are getting some hi topped clouds building - I think we may get some pop-up storms today. I was going to make a trip to Wal-Mart today to get some red heart supper saver for slippers - when I realized that if I would just go dig through the totes in my craft closet that I probably have plenty to choose from. Mom had started 4 or 5 ponchos for my younger sister over the years and none of them were "quite right"- (this sister is a pain) and Mom's solution was to throw the whole kit (pattern, yarn, needles, wip) into a tote and start over. I keep saying I'm going to either finish them or frog them....maybe that is what I should do this week. I also found a great thread in the picture section http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97030-1.html
> be sure and check out bleeps rugs (throws) they are just beautiful and I may give one a try. It really would show case some special yarn....Hope everyone is having a good week - I'm ignoring the desert recipes....if I don't lose some of the weight I've put on recently I will end up having to knit a tent to wear!!! HA HA!!! Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> AZ........Sandi, Your avatar is so wonderful. Looks like such a wonderful life. Absolutely love the rugs (throws) link you gave us. So beautiful. Well, I'm ignoring the dessert recipes/receipts too but sometimes they are good to save for company. Just bookmark them or copy them for those times when others want the deserts. For now desert is a wonderful piece of fruit. I often save these great ideas for company or parties even if I can't eat them. For supper, or as we call it here, lunch, I juiced a head of romaine lettuce, carrots, carrot tops, lemon and pineapple. Then a bowl of just about every veggie under the sun with tomatoes and nuts along with a garlic dressing. It was so delicious. It surprises me that I am doing this but I am actually loving it!!
> 
> I'm so excited. Today I signed up for the 2 classes at the FingerLakes Fiber Festival. If they aren't full I will be taking rug hooking and a colorful bag course that you can see on Ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/natyan/dots-and-stripes-purse
> This is the first time I have ever taken a course there and they always look so great! I'm proud of myself for doing that and can't wait.
> 
> Daralene
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> I love your style of Receipt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am on during our noon news and my sandwich for lunch and will try to give my recipe for meat loaf. I don't measure at all with this so hang in there. I usually use one lb. of extra lean hamburger (now I have to use ground turkey), a cup or less of bread crumbs, chopped up onion, red, green, yellow and orange bell peppers like a cup all together finely chopped. I throw in an egg, a bit of soy milk, salt and pepper and quite a bit of sage, with ketchup and mix with hands and put in a sprayed bread loaf pan and bake at 350 degrees for an hour with some wrapped potatoes to serve with it and a cold green salad in the fridge. yumm. This was throw together meatloaf and many times I put bacon on top with some more ketchup but I don't do bacon anymore I suppose you could put turkey bacon on top with ketchup.
> 
> I am cleaning the day room where I sit most of the time and I always start every week cleaning it and I feel it is like cleaning the bottom of a cage in the zoo. I have two standard poodles, chiwawa (sp) and a cat and two other adults to track in besides me. It is always a bunch to do with the rest of the chores. We started our fall garden this week with veggies,etc.
> 
> Lots of laundry going too it never stops. But I am grateful I have the energy to do the work to keep up. take care and I hope to chime in later tonight I have a mountain of work to do yet today. joe p
Click to expand...

_________________________
That's how I cook Joe. In fact, if someone asks me for a recipe/receipt, I have to try and recreate what I have done. I love to get ideas and then do my own thing. Glad you stopped by.


----------



## preston

az sticks - bleep talked about using black - did she mean black for the entire rug - using black with the ball of yarn. i was kind of confused. she knit two strands at once so i suppose you could use black as one of the yarns.all the way through.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Tuesday in Kingman, Arizona, USA - time for supper (lunch for those not raised on a farm or ranch). We are getting some hi topped clouds building - I think we may get some pop-up storms today. I was going to make a trip to Wal-Mart today to get some red heart supper saver for slippers - when I realized that if I would just go dig through the totes in my craft closet that I probably have plenty to choose from. Mom had started 4 or 5 ponchos for my younger sister over the years and none of them were "quite right"- (this sister is a pain) and Mom's solution was to throw the whole kit (pattern, yarn, needles, wip) into a tote and start over. I keep saying I'm going to either finish them or frog them....maybe that is what I should do this week. I also found a great thread in the picture section http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97030-1.html
> be sure and check out bleeps rugs (throws) they are just beautiful and I may give one a try. It really would show case some special yarn....Hope everyone is having a good week - I'm ignoring the desert recipes....if I don't lose some of the weight I've put on recently I will end up having to knit a tent to wear!!! HA HA!!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks

daralene said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday in Kingman, Arizona, USA - time for supper (lunch for those not raised on a farm or ranch). We are getting some hi topped clouds building - I think we may get some pop-up storms today. I was going to make a trip to Wal-Mart today to get some red heart supper saver for slippers - when I realized that if I would just go dig through the totes in my craft closet that I probably have plenty to choose from. Mom had started 4 or 5 ponchos for my younger sister over the years and none of them were "quite right"- (this sister is a pain) and Mom's solution was to throw the whole kit (pattern, yarn, needles, wip) into a tote and start over. I keep saying I'm going to either finish them or frog them....maybe that is what I should do this week. I also found a great thread in the picture section http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97030-1.html
> be sure and check out bleeps rugs (throws) they are just beautiful and I may give one a try. It really would show case some special yarn....Hope everyone is having a good week - I'm ignoring the desert recipes....if I don't lose some of the weight I've put on recently I will end up having to knit a tent to wear!!! HA HA!!! Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> AZ........Sandi, Your avatar is so wonderful. Looks like such a wonderful life. Absolutely love the rugs (throws) link you gave us. So beautiful. Well, I'm ignoring eating the dessert recipes/receipts too but sometimes they are good to save for company. Just bookmark them or copy them for those times when others want the deserts. For now desert is a wonderful piece of fruit. I often save these great ideas for company or parties even if I can't eat them. For supper, or as we call it here, lunch, I juiced a head of romaine lettuce, carrots, carrot tops, lemon and pineapple. Then a bowl of just about every veggie under the sun with tomatoes and nuts along with a garlic dressing. It was so delicious. It surprises me that I am doing this but I am actually loving it!!
> 
> I'm so excited. Today I signed up for the 2 classes at the FingerLakes Fiber Festival. If they aren't full I will be taking rug hooking and a colorful bag course that you can see on Ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/natyan/dots-and-stripes-purse
> This is the first time I have ever taken a course there and they always look so great! I'm proud of myself for doing that and can't wait.
> 
> Daralene
Click to expand...

Hi Daralene-
Good idea about saving the recipes for company - and I can send the left overs home with them!! My DD is a vegetarian and has be since she was about 16 - so now that is over half her life. she also is a big juicing fan....it is bound to be good for you. The classes sound wonderful - and that bag is just too cute. I can hardly wait to see your finished project. Thanks for the comment on my pic - that was on our farm in Missouri - it's not nearly that green here in Arizona - but there are plenty of good reasons to like it here...after 10 years it feels like home. I printed bleepy's directions for her blankie and I am going to try one. I will be sure to post a picture - have a great week - AZ


----------



## preston

did i miss bleepys pattern for a blanket?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday in Kingman, Arizona, USA - time for supper (lunch for those not raised on a farm or ranch). We are getting some hi topped clouds building - I think we may get some pop-up storms today. I was going to make a trip to Wal-Mart today to get some red heart supper saver for slippers - when I realized that if I would just go dig through the totes in my craft closet that I probably have plenty to choose from. Mom had started 4 or 5 ponchos for my younger sister over the years and none of them were "quite right"- (this sister is a pain) and Mom's solution was to throw the whole kit (pattern, yarn, needles, wip) into a tote and start over. I keep saying I'm going to either finish them or frog them....maybe that is what I should do this week. I also found a great thread in the picture section http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97030-1.html
> be sure and check out bleeps rugs (throws) they are just beautiful and I may give one a try. It really would show case some special yarn....Hope everyone is having a good week - I'm ignoring the desert recipes....if I don't lose some of the weight I've put on recently I will end up having to knit a tent to wear!!! HA HA!!! Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> AZ........Sandi, Your avatar is so wonderful. Looks like such a wonderful life. Absolutely love the rugs (throws) link you gave us. So beautiful. Well, I'm ignoring eating the dessert recipes/receipts too but sometimes they are good to save for company. Just bookmark them or copy them for those times when others want the deserts. For now desert is a wonderful piece of fruit. I often save these great ideas for company or parties even if I can't eat them. For supper, or as we call it here, lunch, I juiced a head of romaine lettuce, carrots, carrot tops, lemon and pineapple. Then a bowl of just about every veggie under the sun with tomatoes and nuts along with a garlic dressing. It was so delicious. It surprises me that I am doing this but I am actually loving it!!
> 
> I'm so excited. Today I signed up for the 2 classes at the FingerLakes Fiber Festival. If they aren't full I will be taking rug hooking and a colorful bag course that you can see on Ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/natyan/dots-and-stripes-purse
> This is the first time I have ever taken a course there and they always look so great! I'm proud of myself for doing that and can't wait.
> 
> Daralene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Daralene-
> Good idea about saving the recipes for company - and I can send the left overs home with them!! My DD is a vegetarian and has be since she was about 16 - so now that is over half her life. she also is a big juicing fan....it is bound to be good for you. The classes sound wonderful - and that bag is just too cute. I can hardly wait to see your finished project. Thanks for the comment on my pic - that was on our farm in Missouri - it's not nearly that green here in Arizona - but there are plenty of good reasons to like it here...after 10 years it feels like home. I printed bleepy's directions for her blankie and I am going to try one. I will be sure to post a picture - have a great week - AZ
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

myfanwy said:


> I am curious to know what time of day 'lunch/supper' is served. Here Supper would be in the evening, even late evening, whereas lunch would be middle of the day till possibly 2 pm.?
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday in Kingman, Arizona, USA - time for supper (lunch for those not raised on a farm or ranch). We are getting some hi topped clouds building - I think we may get some pop-up storms today. I was going to make a trip to Wal-Mart today to get some red heart supper saver for slippers - when I realized that if I would just go dig through the totes in my craft closet that I probably have plenty to choose from. Mom had started 4 or 5 ponchos for my younger sister over the years and none of them were "quite right"- (this sister is a pain) and Mom's solution was to throw the whole kit (pattern, yarn, needles, wip) into a tote and start over. I keep saying I'm going to either finish them or frog them....maybe that is what I should do this week. I also found a great thread in the picture section http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97030-1.html
> be sure and check out bleeps rugs (throws) they are just beautiful and I may give one a try. It really would show case some special yarn....Hope everyone is having a good week - I'm ignoring the desert recipes....if I don't lose some of the weight I've put on recently I will end up having to knit a tent to wear!!! HA HA!!! Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> AZ........Sandi, Your avatar is so wonderful. Looks like such a wonderful life. Absolutely love the rugs (throws) link you gave us. So beautiful. Well, I'm ignoring the dessert recipes/receipts too but sometimes they are good to save for company. Just bookmark them or copy them for those times when others want the deserts. For now desert is a wonderful piece of fruit. I often save these great ideas for company or parties even if I can't eat them. For supper, or as we call it here, lunch, I juiced a head of romaine lettuce, carrots, carrot tops, lemon and pineapple. Then a bowl of just about every veggie under the sun with tomatoes and nuts along with a garlic dressing. It was so delicious. It surprises me that I am doing this but I am actually loving it!!
> 
> I'm so excited. Today I signed up for the 2 classes at the FingerLakes Fiber Festival. If they aren't full I will be taking rug hooking and a colorful bag course that you can see on Ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/natyan/dots-and-stripes-purse
> This is the first time I have ever taken a course there and they always look so great! I'm proud of myself for doing that and can't wait.
> 
> Daralene
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hi Myfanwy! I meant to say dinner or lunch - supper is in the evening here too! AZ


----------



## Sorlenna

preston said:


> sorlena - i open the tea party on eastern daylight time - but actually i'm not sure that time is an issue since we are from all over the world. i have no idea where admin lives.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I must take myself off to bed. It's 9:47 p.m. Mountain time for reference. So it looks like the forum is on Eastern time.
Click to expand...

I just included that since someone mentioned the time on the posts (can't remember who). Now I have several pages to catch up on!


----------



## Lurker 2

Nice to know some usage matches up!!! Hope you are having a good day! My current WIP an eyelash scarf progresses well!



AZ Sticks said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious to know what time of day 'lunch/supper' is served. Here Supper would be in the evening, even late evening, whereas lunch would be middle of the day till possibly 2 pm.?
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday in Kingman, Arizona, USA - time for supper (lunch for those not raised on a farm or ranch). We are getting some hi topped clouds building - I think we may get some pop-up storms today. I was going to make a trip to Wal-Mart today to get some red heart supper saver for slippers - when I realized that if I would just go dig through the totes in my craft closet that I probably have plenty to choose from. Mom had started 4 or 5 ponchos for my younger sister over the years and none of them were "quite right"- (this sister is a pain) and Mom's solution was to throw the whole kit (pattern, yarn, needles, wip) into a tote and start over. I keep saying I'm going to either finish them or frog them....maybe that is what I should do this week. I also found a great thread in the picture section http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97030-1.html
> be sure and check out bleeps rugs (throws) they are just beautiful and I may give one a try. It really would show case some special yarn....Hope everyone is having a good week - I'm ignoring the desert recipes....if I don't lose some of the weight I've put on recently I will end up having to knit a tent to wear!!! HA HA!!! Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> AZ........Sandi, Your avatar is so wonderful. Looks like such a wonderful life. Absolutely love the rugs (throws) link you gave us. So beautiful. Well, I'm ignoring the dessert recipes/receipts too but sometimes they are good to save for company. Just bookmark them or copy them for those times when others want the deserts. For now desert is a wonderful piece of fruit. I often save these great ideas for company or parties even if I can't eat them. For supper, or as we call it here, lunch, I juiced a head of romaine lettuce, carrots, carrot tops, lemon and pineapple. Then a bowl of just about every veggie under the sun with tomatoes and nuts along with a garlic dressing. It was so delicious. It surprises me that I am doing this but I am actually loving it!!
> 
> I'm so excited. Today I signed up for the 2 classes at the FingerLakes Fiber Festival. If they aren't full I will be taking rug hooking and a colorful bag course that you can see on Ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/natyan/dots-and-stripes-purse
> This is the first time I have ever taken a course there and they always look so great! I'm proud of myself for doing that and can't wait.
> 
> Daralene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Myfanwy! I meant to say dinner or lunch - supper is in the evening here too! AZ
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

preston said:


> did i miss bleepys pattern for a blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> The directions are in the thread - she does use black all the way through as one of her two yarns. starts with two strands of black for a couple of inches and drops one and picks up a fancy yarn- knit till you run out, do it again and finish with 2 strands of the black. You could use any color for your main color - she just has found she likes the black. She says she casts on 85 stitches and uses #10 knitting needles - she is from New Zealand so I'm waiting to find out if that is #10 US - AZ


----------



## pammie1234

daralene said:


> So happy. My girlfriend has a job. She has her Masters in teaching and literacy but there are no jobs right no in our area. They laid so many teachers off that they are being hired whenever a job is open. The job isn't teaching, which is sad, but she is just happy to put food on the table and a roof over her head for herself and her two sons. We went out for dinner and after I found out about the job, I took her to a really nice place for a great drink of wine. Jobs are hard to come by, especially that pay anything decent and have benefits, and she found both. Here's to my friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Was really getting worried and even offered her a few rooms here. Now she will be ok.


My DD is also trying to get a teaching job. They are few and far between. I'm praying so hard! When she gets a job, she will get her own apartment. A big adjustment for both of us, but one that is needed. It is time!


----------



## preston

i grew up with dinner and supper - but have spent a good bit of my life around people who use lunch and dinner. heidi and family use lunch and supper. as long as there is food of the table i don't care what you call it. lol

i think az sticks the #10 is our # 10 - otherwise she might have used the mm measurement. that is definitely something to try.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Nice to know some usage matches up!!! Hope you are having a good day! My current WIP an eyelash scarf progresses well!
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious to know what time of day 'lunch/supper' is served. Here Supper would be in the evening, even late evening, whereas lunch would be middle of the day till possibly 2 pm.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

more likely to be 10mm



AZ Sticks said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss bleepys pattern for a blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> The directions are in the thread - she does use black all the way through as one of her two yarns. starts with two strands of black for a couple of inches and drops one and picks up a fancy yarn- knit till you run out, do it again and finish with 2 strands of the black. You could use any color for your main color - she just has found she likes the black. She says she casts on 85 stitches and uses #10 knitting needles - she is from New Zealand so I'm waiting to find out if that is #10 US - AZ
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

I call the mid-day/noon meal as lunch. The evening meal is dinner/supper. It really bugs my mom when I say dinner instead of supper. I am like Sam, just so I eat!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> I am curious to know what time of day 'lunch/supper' is served. Here Supper would be in the evening, even late evening, whereas lunch would be middle of the day till possibly 2 pm.?
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday in Kingman, Arizona, USA - time for supper (lunch for those not raised on a farm or ranch). We are getting some hi topped clouds building - I think we may get some pop-up storms today. I was going to make a trip to Wal-Mart today to get some red heart supper saver for slippers - when I realized that if I would just go dig through the totes in my craft closet that I probably have plenty to choose from. Mom had started 4 or 5 ponchos for my younger sister over the years and none of them were "quite right"- (this sister is a pain) and Mom's solution was to throw the whole kit (pattern, yarn, needles, wip) into a tote and start over. I keep saying I'm going to either finish them or frog them....maybe that is what I should do this week. I also found a great thread in the picture section http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97030-1.html
> be sure and check out bleeps rugs (throws) they are just beautiful and I may give one a try. It really would show case some special yarn....Hope everyone is having a good week - I'm ignoring the desert recipes....if I don't lose some of the weight I've put on recently I will end up having to knit a tent to wear!!! HA HA!!! Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> I think you want AZ Sticks/Sandi's time, but for me lunch is midday, supper is evening, but then there is also dinner and that gets confusing. I've lived so many places that I know different names for different places and don't know which belongs where. To me dinner is at night also like supper. In the States we eat earlier than in Europe so that could be anywhere from 5pm on here.
> Daralene
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> So happy. My girlfriend has a job. She has her Masters in teaching and literacy but there are no jobs right no in our area. They laid so many teachers off that they are being hired whenever a job is open. The job isn't teaching, which is sad, but she is just happy to put food on the table and a roof over her head for herself and her two sons. We went out for dinner and after I found out about the job, I took her to a really nice place for a great drink of wine. Jobs are hard to come by, especially that pay anything decent and have benefits, and she found both. Here's to my friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Was really getting worried and even offered her a few rooms here. Now she will be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> My DD is also trying to get a teaching job. They are few and far between. I'm praying so hard! When she gets a job, she will get her own apartment. A big adjustment for both of us, but one that is needed. It is time!
Click to expand...

Best wishes for your DD. Yes, they are few and far between. Good that she has you till she finds a job and hopefully teaching. So many talented teachers just graduating that won't find work and have to take jobs elsewhere. Look forward to hearing from you that she got her job!


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> I am curious to know what time of day 'lunch/supper' is served. Here Supper would be in the evening, even late evening, whereas lunch would be middle of the day till possibly 2 pm.?
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday in Kingman, Arizona, USA - time for supper (lunch for those not raised on a farm or ranch). Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. Today I signed up for the 2 classes at the FingerLakes Fiber Festival. I'm proud of myself for doing that and can't wait.
> 
> Daralene
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Interesting differences in terminology--we have breakfast, dinner, and supper where I'm from, but here, it seems to be breakfast, lunch, and dinner.

I'm proud of you, too, Daralene! I hope you enjoy the classes--I did some rug hooking years ago when one of my DDs wanted to learn and it was fun to see it emerge. Let us know how it goes!

Back to catching up...lol


----------



## KatyNora

Cindy M said:


> On the bread machine thing. If you're not sure you might like a bread machine, buy a used one from a thrift store. They have a lot of them and you will save money.


Good idea, Cindy. I think I know which model would be my #1 choice, but I can't be sure how much I might use it once I get it in hand. I'm sure I can at least give it a fair trial on one that doesn't necessarily have all the bells and whistles. Hmmmm. Wednesday is senior day at Goodwill. I might have to drop in tomorrow. :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna

Bub has asked me before about having a bread machine...it might be good for summer, since I do love making bread but it's so hard to have the oven on when it's hot here. I just like kneading and shaping the dough by hand, though. It's very therapeutic.


----------



## Needleme

gottastch said:


> One more peanut butter recipe. Easy cake that is kind of messy to eat but soooooooo good:
> 
> PEANUT CRUNCH CAKE
> 
> 1 regular-sized boxed yellow cake mix from the store
> 1 cup peanut butter
> 1/2 cup packed brown sugar
> 3 eggs
> 1/4 cup oil
> 1 cup water
> 1/2 cup chopped peanuts
> 1/2-3/4 cup chocolate chips, divided
> 1/2-3/4 cup peanut butter chips, divided
> 
> Beat cake mix, peanut butter and brown sugar with a mixer on low speed, until crumbly. Remove 1/2 cup of this crumbly mixture from the mixing bowl and set it aside for later. Add eggs, oil and water to the remaining mixture. Stir in 1/4 cup chocolate chips and 1/4 cup peanut butter chips.
> 
> Pour this cake batter mixture into a greased 9x13 inch pan. Mix the reserved 1/2 cup of crumbs, the nuts and rest of the chocolate and peanut butter chips together. Sprinkle on top of the cake batter.
> 
> Bake at 350 degrees F. for 40-45 minutes
> 
> As you can probably tell, you can use a few extra chips or nuts; I never measure this part...just eye-ball it  Use whatever oil you like. I've made this with canola as well as olive oil and didn't notice a difference. With the amount of oil only being 1/4 cup and with all the peanuts and chips on top and the chips in the mix, I don't think it matters too terribly much...just use what you have on hand.
> 
> Enjoy,
> Kathy


Wow!! This looks like a winner! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious to know what time of day 'lunch/supper' is served. Here Supper would be in the evening, even late evening, whereas lunch would be middle of the day till possibly 2 pm.?
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday in Kingman, Arizona, USA - time for supper (lunch for those not raised on a farm or ranch). Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting differences in terminology--we have breakfast, dinner, and supper where I'm from, but here, it seems to be breakfast, lunch, and dinner.
> 
> When I was growing up we had breakfast, dinner and tea. Supper was something you ate just before bed. Now we seem to have breakfast, lunch and dinner! However if someone refers to 'dinner time' they still mean around noon!
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Growing up in Iowa - noon meal was dinner if it was a hot meal and it was lunch if it was a cold meal. Evening meal was always supper. We'd have hot dinners generally on the weekend and the winter months. During field work time, we'd have sandwiches, fresh raw vegetables and iced tea for lunch. As kids, it was our job to carry the basket of sandwiches and gallon Thermos (remember those) of tea or Kool-Aid out to those who were working. It was a big deal when we were old enough and had learned to drive the tractor, car or truck out to them.

The evening meal was always called supper - took my DH awhile to know what we were talking about....he's from the Chicago area where we live and here it's very simple: Lunch is at noon and dinner is the evening meal---no such thing as supper.

I have to go back through the last few pages -- I think I missed some things also...including the blanket pattern.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I am on during our noon news and my sandwich for lunch and will try to give my recipe for meat loaf. I don't measure at all with this so hang in there. I usually use one lb. of extra lean hamburger (now I have to use ground turkey), a cup or less of bread crumbs, chopped up onion, red, green, yellow and orange bell peppers like a cup all together finely chopped. I throw in an egg, a bit of soy milk, salt and pepper and quite a bit of sage, with ketchup and mix with hands and put in a sprayed bread loaf pan and bake at 350 degrees for an hour with some wrapped potatoes to serve with it and a cold green salad in the fridge. yumm. This was throw together meatloaf and many times I put bacon on top with some more ketchup but I don't do bacon anymore I suppose you could put turkey bacon on top with ketchup.
> 
> I am cleaning the day room where I sit most of the time and I always start every week cleaning it and I feel it is like cleaning the bottom of a cage in the zoo. I have two standard poodles, chiwawa (sp) and a cat and two other adults to track in besides me. It is always a bunch to do with the rest of the chores. We started our fall garden this week with veggies,etc.
> 
> Lots of laundry going too it never stops. But I am grateful I have the energy to do the work to keep up. take care and I hope to chime in later tonight I have a mountain of work to do yet today. joe p


Thanks Joe!! this is the recipe I remembered. (haha, I am a true ketchup lover and use a one litre bottle a month!!) I do rice rather than a baked pot with this one!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> If you click on Home (at the top of the page under the Knitting Paradise) you will find a list of members who are celebrating birthdays, below the list of people who are logged in. I like to check that out when I first log in for the day!


5mmdpns - In one of your posts, you mentioned using tea tree oil on my DH. Would you use this full strength or diluted?[/quote]

Full strength -- there is nothing harmful about the Tea Tree oil.  I do hope your DH is better. I have very sensitive skin and I have to take daily medication to enable me to live in it. I still break out and feel strange sensations that the medication does not always curb.


----------



## 5mmdpns

AZ Sticks said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss bleepys pattern for a blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> The directions are in the thread - she does use black all the way through as one of her two yarns. starts with two strands of black for a couple of inches and drops one and picks up a fancy yarn- knit till you run out, do it again and finish with 2 strands of the black. You could use any color for your main color - she just has found she likes the black. She says she casts on 85 stitches and uses #10 knitting needles - she is from New Zealand so I'm waiting to find out if that is #10 US - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> She uses 8 ply yarn for the rugs which is equivalent to #3 weight. The #10 needles she used would be UK/Canadian size needles equal to 3.25mm. US size 10 needles would be equal to 5.1mm size which is way too large of a needle to get the tight stitching she has. If using a US 10 needle with this yarn, she would have lots of "lace" type knitting. She does not have that in the pictures. A 10mm size would be equal to a #15 US needle size.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

For my family dinner and lunch are interchangable and always refers to the noon meal. Supper is always supper and is the evening meal.


----------



## KatyNora

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss bleepys pattern for a blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> The directions are in the thread - she does use black all the way through as one of her two yarns. starts with two strands of black for a couple of inches and drops one and picks up a fancy yarn- knit till you run out, do it again and finish with 2 strands of the black. You could use any color for your main color - she just has found she likes the black. She says she casts on 85 stitches and uses #10 knitting needles - she is from New Zealand so I'm waiting to find out if that is #10 US - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> She uses 8 ply yarn for the rugs which is equivalent to #3 weight. The #10 needles she used would be UK/Canadian size needles equal to 3.25mm. US size 10 needles would be equal to 5.1mm size which is way too large of a needle to get the tight stitching she has. If using a US 10 needle with this yarn, she would have lots of "lace" type knitting. She does not have that in the pictures. A 10mm size would be equal to a #15 US needle size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for posting this info. You've saved a bunch of us from having to dig out our links to the appropriate conversion charts. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

KatyNora said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss bleepys pattern for a blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> The directions are in the thread - she does use black all the way through as one of her two yarns. starts with two strands of black for a couple of inches and drops one and picks up a fancy yarn- knit till you run out, do it again and finish with 2 strands of the black. You could use any color for your main color - she just has found she likes the black. She says she casts on 85 stitches and uses #10 knitting needles - she is from New Zealand so I'm waiting to find out if that is #10 US - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> She uses 8 ply yarn for the rugs which is equivalent to #3 weight. The #10 needles she used would be UK/Canadian size needles equal to 3.25mm. US size 10 needles would be equal to 5.1mm size which is way too large of a needle to get the tight stitching she has. If using a US 10 needle with this yarn, she would have lots of "lace" type knitting. She does not have that in the pictures. A 10mm size would be equal to a #15 US needle size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for posting this info. You've saved a bunch of us from having to dig out our links to the appropriate conversion charts. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, I have so many charts bookmarked and knew where to go for various conversions. I use mm and my Mom uses UK sizes. So I have to get out my gauge "ruler" and she does the same when we talk knitting! haha, keeps the numbers in line. I find that the mm is much more precise for needle sizes and some mm sizes are no where to be found in the UK or US sizing.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

just me thinking outlout -i'm using a #10 (us #10) on my baby sweaters - with all thicknesses of yarn - i have no holes or lace except where i want them. i used us#13 on my scarf using lopi yarn with no holes. i think us #10 or 13 would work for the rub - remember you are using two strands of yarn. you could also us#8 is you wantd to but i think you would need to add stitches.


5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss bleepys pattern for a blanket?
> 
> some of her yarn looks fairly thick so even on 15's i don't think it would leave holes. i think for me i would experiment with 10's and 13" just to see how it would look. i really like her rug -i bet it feel good on bare feet.
> 
> 5mmdpns - are you getting any rain - tomorrow is to be dry and thursday we could have some more - i'll try and push some up your way.
> 
> sam
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> The directions are in the thread - she does use black all the way through as one of her two yarns. starts with two strands of black for a couple of inches and drops one and picks up a fancy yarn- knit till you run out, do it again and finish with 2 strands of the black. You could use any color for your main color - she just has found she likes the black. She says she casts on 85 stitches and uses #10 knitting needles - she is from New Zealand so I'm waiting to find out if that is #10 US - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> She uses 8 ply yarn for the rugs which is equivalent to #3 weight. The #10 needles she used would be UK/Canadian size needles equal to 3.25mm. US size 10 needles would be equal to 5.1mm size which is way too large of a needle to get the tight stitching she has. If using a US 10 needle with this yarn, she would have lots of "lace" type knitting. She does not have that in the pictures. A 10mm size would be equal to a #15 US needle size.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

KateB said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorlena - i open the tea party on eastern daylight time - but actually i'm not sure that time is an issue since we are from all over the world. i have no idea where admin lives.
> 
> sam
> 
> Oh Sam, don't spoil the illusion..........surely they live in the back of my computer? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thought too.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have sent bleeps a PM - because it is 2 strands of yarn, so a us 3 would be really small I will post when I hear back from her. AZ



5mmdpns said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss bleepys pattern for a blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> The directions are in the thread - she does use black all the way through as one of her two yarns. starts with two strands of black for a couple of inches and drops one and picks up a fancy yarn- knit till you run out, do it again and finish with 2 strands of the black. You could use any color for your main color - she just has found she likes the black. She says she casts on 85 stitches and uses #10 knitting needles - she is from New Zealand so I'm waiting to find out if that is #10 US - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> She uses 8 ply yarn for the rugs which is equivalent to #3 weight. The #10 needles she used would be UK/Canadian size needles equal to 3.25mm. US size 10 needles would be equal to 5.1mm size which is way too large of a needle to get the tight stitching she has. If using a US 10 needle with this yarn, she would have lots of "lace" type knitting. She does not have that in the pictures. A 10mm size would be equal to a #15 US needle size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for posting this info. You've saved a bunch of us from having to dig out our links to the appropriate conversion charts. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, I have so many charts bookmarked and knew where to go for various conversions. I use mm and my Mom uses UK sizes. So I have to get out my gauge "ruler" and she does the same when we talk knitting! haha, keeps the numbers in line. I find that the mm is much more precise for needle sizes and some mm sizes are no where to be found in the UK or US sizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandy

Good news! I didn't have to have a cast put on but I do have another splint (this one I can take off) it is just covering the thumb and held on with a wrap. It sure feels good to have it off for a while. I've been icing it without the splint what a relief! I go back next week to have more xray's taken to see if there was any movement. I've had the splint off for a couple of hours now and I will probably put it back on soon as I will be starting dinner soon. In response to the meal terminology we use breakfast-lunch-dinner.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Good News Sandy!!! Being able to take a rest from the splint will be nice....Be real careful when you have it off- if there is any way to avoid a cast I'm all for it!! AZ



Sandy said:


> Good news! I didn't have to have a cast put on but I do have another splint (this one I can take off) it is just covering the thumb and held on with a wrap. It sure feels good to have it off for a while. I've been icing it without the splint what a relief! I go back next week to have more xray's taken to see if there was any movement. I've had the splint off for a couple of hours now and I will probably put it back on soon as I will be starting dinner soon. In response to the meal terminology we use breakfast-lunch-dinner.


----------



## KatyNora

That is good news, Sandy! So much easier to tolerate the splint than a full cast, I'm sure. Just be sure you don't overdo, OK?


----------



## BarbaraSD

Sam, this has probably already been suggested (posts are now up to page 51), but have you considered taking the train to Seattle? Presuming the train goes in that direction? It would take longer, but would be a far more relaxing trip and you certainly could take your oxygen tanks with you.


----------



## Strawberry4u

KatyNora said:


> That is good news, Sandy! So much easier to tolerate the splint than a full cast, I'm sure. Just be sure you don't overdo, OK?


That's great news Sandy. Take care.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Sam and my other TP friends> I finished the baby outfits and now I need to clean and block but I thought I would post them first. Here they are and I hope they come out alright.


----------



## west coast kitty

Strawberry4u - those baby outfits are adorable; very special for a little girl.


----------



## Knitwitch51

So pretty!


----------



## Sandy

Beautiful outfits!


----------



## jmai5421

AZ Sticks said:


> I have sent bleeps a PM - because it is 2 strands of yarn, so a us 3 would be really small I will post when I hear back from her. AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss bleepys pattern for a blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> The directions are in the thread - she does use black all the way through as one of her two yarns. starts with two strands of black for a couple of inches and drops one and picks up a fancy yarn- knit till you run out, do it again and finish with 2 strands of the black. You could use any color for your main color - she just has found she likes the black. She says she casts on 85 stitches and uses #10 knitting needles - she is from New Zealand so I'm waiting to find out if that is #10 US - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> She uses 8 ply yarn for the rugs which is equivalent to #3 weight. The #10 needles she used would be UK/Canadian size needles equal to 3.25mm. US size 10 needles would be equal to 5.1mm size which is way too large of a needle to get the tight stitching she has. If using a US 10 needle with this yarn, she would have lots of "lace" type knitting. She does not have that in the pictures. A 10mm size would be equal to a #15 US needle size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for posting this info. You've saved a bunch of us from having to dig out our links to the appropriate conversion charts. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, I have so many charts bookmarked and knew where to go for various conversions. I use mm and my Mom uses UK sizes. So I have to get out my gauge "ruler" and she does the same when we talk knitting! haha, keeps the numbers in line. I find that the mm is much more precise for needle sizes and some mm sizes are no where to be found in the UK or US sizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks AZ. i was thinking along the same lines as Sam a size 10 needle with two strands. I am thinking a rug and am thinking worsted weight for strength and durability. Just my thoughts
> Anxious to hear what Bleeps has to say since it is her pattern
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

Sandy said:


> Good news! I didn't have to have a cast put on but I do have another splint (this one I can take off) it is just covering the thumb and held on with a wrap. It sure feels good to have it off for a while. I've been icing it without the splint what a relief! I go back next week to have more xray's taken to see if there was any movement. I've had the splint off for a couple of hours now and I will probably put it back on soon as I will be starting dinner soon. In response to the meal terminology we use breakfast-lunch-dinner.


Great news Sandy. Just take it easy.


----------



## jmai5421

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and my other TP friends> I finished the baby outfits and now I need to clean and block but I thought I would post them first. Here they are and I hope they come out alright.


Darling outfits. A very lucky baby to have such lovely homemade outfits


----------



## KatyNora

Sharon, I love the baby outfits, especially the bold pink!


----------



## daralene

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and my other TP friends> I finished the baby outfits and now I need to clean and block but I thought I would post them first. Here they are and I hope they come out alright.


Absolutely lovely. Great work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Edith M

I am having a hard time keeping up with you all. The receipes are sounding really good. Joe your meat loaf method sounds much like mine. Have you ever buried a hard boiled egg or two in the middle of the loaf? Makes a very nice presentation on the plate with creamy mashed potatoes and gravy.

I am tempted to get my bread machine back into action as well. It really makes the house smell good.


----------



## preston

beautiful strawberry - hope the baby appreciates them. lol but the mother will though.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and my other TP friends> I finished the baby outfits and now I need to clean and block but I thought I would post them first. Here they are and I hope they come out alright.


----------



## RookieRetiree

west coast kitty said:


> Strawberry4u - those baby outfits are adorable; very special for a little girl.


Absolutely...so cute.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jmai5421 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have sent bleeps a PM - because it is 2 strands of yarn, so a us 3 would be really small I will post when I hear back from her. AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss bleepys pattern for a blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> The directions are in the thread - she does use black all the way through as one of her two yarns. starts with two strands of black for a couple of inches and drops one and picks up a fancy yarn- knit till you run out, do it again and finish with 2 strands of the black. You could use any color for your main color - she just has found she likes the black. She says she casts on 85 stitches and uses #10 knitting needles - she is from New Zealand so I'm waiting to find out if that is #10 US - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> She uses 8 ply yarn for the rugs which is equivalent to #3 weight. The #10 needles she used would be UK/Canadian size needles equal to 3.25mm. US size 10 needles would be equal to 5.1mm size which is way too large of a needle to get the tight stitching she has. If using a US 10 needle with this yarn, she would have lots of "lace" type knitting. She does not have that in the pictures. A 10mm size would be equal to a #15 US needle size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for posting this info. You've saved a bunch of us from having to dig out our links to the appropriate conversion charts. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, I have so many charts bookmarked and knew where to go for various conversions. I use mm and my Mom uses UK sizes. So I have to get out my gauge "ruler" and she does the same when we talk knitting! haha, keeps the numbers in line. I find that the mm is much more precise for needle sizes and some mm sizes are no where to be found in the UK or US sizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks AZ. i was thinking along the same lines as Sam a size 10 needle with two strands. I am thinking a rug and am thinking worsted weight for strength and durability. Just my thoughts
> Anxious to hear what Bleeps has to say since it is her pattern
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not a US 3 needle that I was referring too. *That #3 is the yarn weight!!!* and a size 10 UK needle size is the appropriate one. This makes sense in that New Zealand is an off-shoot (my words) of their mother country, the United Kingdom (ie Great Britian). Many Canadians also use UK sized needles. I prefer the mm sizing which is more accurate of a measurement. Please re-read my post on this matter and you will see what I am saying.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

jmai5421 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news! I didn't have to have a cast put on but I do have another splint (this one I can take off) it is just covering the thumb and held on with a wrap. It sure feels good to have it off for a while. I've been icing it without the splint what a relief! I go back next week to have more xray's taken to see if there was any movement. I've had the splint off for a couple of hours now and I will probably put it back on soon as I will be starting dinner soon. In response to the meal terminology we use breakfast-lunch-dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Great news Sandy. Just take it easy.
Click to expand...

I hurt for you. So glad you got some good news. Seems there are so many on hear that are hurting. Glad you got a little relief :thumbup: Keep healing.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## pammie1234

Congratulations, Sandy. A cast would be so hot right now! At least in Texas.

Just ordered some art supplies. Can't believe I'm adding something else, but just wanted to. Also got a new dishwasher today. Mine is pretty dead and isn't worth repairing as it is too old. I overspent of course. At least with all my hobbies, I won't mind staying home since I will have no money! Hope everyone is well or improving. Until tomorrow, good night (even though I probably won't go to sleep!)


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> For those who are uncertain whether they will continue to bake bread this is an excellent idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the bread machine thing. If you're not sure you might like a bread machine, buy a used one from a thrift store. They have a lot of them and you will save money. If you're having trouble getting the bread to rise, rinse the bread pan inside with water as hot as you can get it from the faucet. Put a little in it and let it warm up while you're getting the ingredients together. One of the reasons bread won't rise is that the pan itself is too cold. Drain the water when you're ready to start and add your ingredients as usual. I use mine as a mixer and finish my bread in a regular oven.
> 
> Another thing has to do with the flour. You're not going to get a good rise if the yeast or flour are old. You do not have to buy two kinds of flour, one regular flour and one bread flour bag, for all your baking. Use all purpose flour for everything. As it says on the package, this is ALL PURPOSE flour (learned this from a website on bread making). All bread flour is is regular flour with a little bit of baking powder added to it for a bit more of a rise. You can do that at home if you really want to get fancy. When I thought about it, bread flour really didn't come on the market until the early 1990's when bread machines began to come out for the home. I think it's a marketing ploy to make you think you need it. When our mothers and grandmothers made bread by hand, they always used all purpose flour. There was nothing else. I also prefer Red Star yeast over Fleishman's. Fleishman's doesn't give a good rise, but I've never been disappointed with the Red Star. Anyway, that's my two cents worth on the issue.
> 
> P.S. When my kids were little, they used to call my breadmaker the Plutonium Chamber. lol
> 
> 
> 
> However, down here, High grade or breadbaking flour has been available a lot longer than the bread baker! Our High Grade is Wheat Flour only- our labelling laws are very strict on such matters- so definitely no baking powder in ours! We have to import flour of high gluten content for the bread, because locally grown wheat is relatively low gluten, or 'soft'. High grade is suitable for
> 
> 
> 
> Breads, Fruited Cakes & Puddings, Pizza. I also buy Wholemeal, Rye meal, and the gluten flour, as well as wholegrain oats. The more complex receipt with these wholegrains I am convinced has been the main factor in getting my blood sugars back from the pre diabetic level. There have been other benefits as well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of baking powder's being added to bread, or any other flour, except self-rising, which we almost never use in the north. It's a southern thing in this country.
> 
> I buy locally grown organic whole wheat flour. It's coarser than the King Arthur I was using and makes a lighter loaf. I found that KA's Irish flour is more similar to our local flour, so that is my next choice if I run out. All of it expensive, but then there is just I and two slices of toast with a cup of tea are my breakfast.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> I wonder if others are experiencing a problem that I am having- when Sam starts the Tea Party each week I usually mark it as 'watch' - especially if I have nothing to say immediately. However recently as the week progresses I am finding it becomes 'unwatched', and I must locate the top of a page and reset it to 'watch'. The alert is when things go quiet and I get no email notices!


I don't think this has happened to me.


----------



## mjs

west coast kitty said:


> We're lucky to live on a small acreage not to far from town, so we get the best of both worlds - natural setting with wild life, yet close to amenities.
> 
> We regularly get racoons coming up to steal the cat food from the deck and garage. Visitors really enjoy watching them pick up each piece of kibble in their claws and popping it into their mouths. We also have deer wander through, and have ducks, geese, swans, eagles and herons. One of our neighbours had a bear a couple of years ago and traps were set up for it but luckily it wandered off on its own.


I'm now having to shut the door to the cellar because the raccoon figured out how to use the cat window into the cellar. He came in earlier one night before I had shut it and I surprised him. At least he was scared and just ran out. Although most of the cats stay out in the summer a couple like to come in and out and I would like them to be able to come and go during the night.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate is it you that has the beach? Can I come. And you don't have to have alcohol to have fun so put on the pot of tea, coffee, milk water or pop, or, shoot, you don't have Dr. Pepper there either. Now that is what I can bring. Yes sirree, good ole Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Sorry people it is really hard for me to tell who is saying what in reply to the way it lists the replies on here. I can't seem to follow the shaded boxes and the names for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a beach, but I'm afaid it's very pebbley (is that a word?) and usually cold and windy! I think 5mmdpns's beach sounds like a better bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize the shire should have given me an inkling that that was not your town. I still have to unearth my atlases and look you up. I did get an Australian atlas, but need to get NZ also to look up places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look for the Isle of Arran off the west coast, follow slightly north to the Isle of Cumbrae and I'll be standing on the opposite shore waving! :lol:
> Don't know if it was you or not that I said to before, but my friend stayed in Lititz, PA for 3 years. Is that near you?
Click to expand...

Not I, but interesting. When I made a lot of candy I went to Lititz every fall to the Wilbur factory to pick up chocolate. Also picked it up for someone who had a local restaurant. when I decided the Peters white chocolate I'd been getting locally was not fresh I agonized about buying the less expensive (inferior?) Wilbur. Turns out I loved it and thought it much better than the Peters. It's about a two-hour trip to the southeast from here.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> I am curious to know what time of day 'lunch/supper' is served. Here Supper would be in the evening, even late evening, whereas lunch would be middle of the day till possibly 2 pm.?
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday in Kingman, Arizona, USA - time for supper (lunch for those not raised on a farm or ranch). We are getting some hi topped clouds building - I think we may get some pop-up storms today. I was going to make a trip to Wal-Mart today to get some red heart supper saver for slippers - when I realized that if I would just go dig through the totes in my craft closet that I probably have plenty to choose from. Mom had started 4 or 5 ponchos for my younger sister over the years and none of them were "quite right"- (this sister is a pain) and Mom's solution was to throw the whole kit (pattern, yarn, needles, wip) into a tote and start over. I keep saying I'm going to either finish them or frog them....maybe that is what I should do this week. I also found a great thread in the picture section http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97030-1.html
> be sure and check out bleeps rugs (throws) they are just beautiful and I may give one a try. It really would show case some special yarn....Hope everyone is having a good week - I'm ignoring the desert recipes....if I don't lose some of the weight I've put on recently I will end up having to knit a tent to wear!!! HA HA!!! Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> AZ........Sandi, Your avatar is so wonderful. Looks like such a wonderful life. Absolutely love the rugs (throws) link you gave us. So beautiful. Well, I'm ignoring the dessert recipes/receipts too but sometimes they are good to save for company. Just bookmark them or copy them for those times when others want the deserts. For now desert is a wonderful piece of fruit. I often save these great ideas for company or parties even if I can't eat them. For supper, or as we call it here, lunch, I juiced a head of romaine lettuce, carrots, carrot tops, lemon and pineapple. Then a bowl of just about every veggie under the sun with tomatoes and nuts along with a garlic dressing. It was so delicious. It surprises me that I am doing this but I am actually loving it!!
> 
> I'm so excited. Today I signed up for the 2 classes at the FingerLakes Fiber Festival. If they aren't full I will be taking rug hooking and a colorful bag course that you can see on Ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/natyan/dots-and-stripes-purse
> This is the first time I have ever taken a course there and they always look so great! I'm proud of myself for doing that and can't wait.
> 
> Daralene
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It can be quite strange around here. When someone tells you to come after dinner, you need to check, because very likely he or she means in the afternoon. Then someone described having lunch on a Sunday and that was the evening meal.


----------



## mjs

RookieRetiree said:


> Growing up in Iowa - noon meal was dinner if it was a hot meal and it was lunch if it was a cold meal. Evening meal was always supper. We'd have hot dinners generally on the weekend and the winter months. During field work time, we'd have sandwiches, fresh raw vegetables and iced tea for lunch. As kids, it was our job to carry the basket of sandwiches and gallon Thermos (remember those) of tea or Kool-Aid out to those who were working. It was a big deal when we were old enough and had learned to drive the tractor, car or truck out to them.
> 
> The evening meal was always called supper - took my DH awhile to know what we were talking about....he's from the Chicago area where we live and here it's very simple: Lunch is at noon and dinner is the evening meal---no such thing as supper.
> 
> I have to go back through the last few pages -- I think I missed some things also...including the blanket pattern.


When I was a kid I helped my aunt during harvest season. Men would go from farm to farm and everyone had to be fed at noon. In the dining room, and a BIG meal, including potatoes, meat, vegetables and probably pie. Then in mid afternoon I would take a milk pail of tea or lemonade out to the field.


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if others are experiencing a problem that I am having- when Sam starts the Tea Party each week I usually mark it as 'watch' - especially if I have nothing to say immediately. However recently as the week progresses I am finding it becomes 'unwatched', and I must locate the top of a page and reset it to 'watch'. The alert is when things go quiet and I get no email notices!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this has happened to me.
Click to expand...

I click on the watch too. This does not happen to me either. You will only get notices of this when new posts are added to the Tea Party.


----------



## pammie1234

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if others are experiencing a problem that I am having- when Sam starts the Tea Party each week I usually mark it as 'watch' - especially if I have nothing to say immediately. However recently as the week progresses I am finding it becomes 'unwatched', and I must locate the top of a page and reset it to 'watch'. The alert is when things go quiet and I get no email notices!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this has happened to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I click on the watch too. This does not happen to me either.
> 
> You will only get notices of this when new posts are added to
> the Tea Party.
Click to expand...

This has happened to me lately. My page says "unwatch" which means I am watching that post. I changed it and the notice came up and told me. I did not get any emails until I posted something. It is only happening on the TP because I'm getting email from other posts.


----------



## Needleme

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and my other TP friends> I finished the baby outfits and now I need to clean and block but I thought I would post them first. Here they are and I hope they come out alright.


Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for posting pics!!


----------



## margewhaples

Good evening all. I have decided to always give a time to my posts. It is 8:31pm (2030). PDST. It has just turned dark. The temp is now 80deg.  It has been very nice weather, although usually cool from early am until around 11:00 am.
and turns breezy around 5:00pm Tomorrow a trip to the Santa Monica Farmers Market with the srs. My new shawl is giving me fits. I've ripped 5 times and can't get the stitches to come out right. I restarted again earlier this evening. I think that I get so many interruptions at the ctr. from people wanting instructions that I can't follow the pattern. partiucularly if there's a lot of background conversation. The director pipes in with announcements every little while to on the microphone. As to the breakfast lunch dinner thing, there are so many people in LA from elsewhere that you can call the midday meal supper or lunch and the evening meal dinner or supper and most 
people would get it right. Occasionally we get a good laugh! 
I have lost all e-mail notifications for some time now and as you mentioned sometimes even the watched topics reverts in the middle to unwatched and I have to start over again. 
I have had difficulty accessing by user name as well, showing no posts. I sometimes have to use topic logs. I also wish that we could somehow get them to resume where we left off as I have trouble remembering what number I was on last. Recipes are great!!! Welcome to all the new party goers. I wish we could entice some of those who left back as they made interesting conversations and we really do miss them. Sam as always a gracious and fabulous host we cherish you too. I would love to hear what fireball is doing during the olympics. Not much elso to say so so long for now. marlark marge.


----------



## orcagrandma

happy knitting - I'm so glad you feel better on vegetables. They ares so much better for you than meat. I've read the red meat and most other meat too, but especially red meat is very hard for your body to digest. Plus with all the vitamins, hormones and such that they have made meat harder to digest plus it is not as good for you. There are so many vegetables that you could eat and eat and there would always be something different to eat for a long time. And so many ways to fix veggies. We try hard to eat more white meat, fish and always eat more veggies, but that good steak once in awhile is sure good. But especially if you feel a lot better you keep at it. Power to you.


----------



## Needleme

pammie1234 said:


> Congratulations, Sandy. A cast would be so hot right now! At least in Texas.
> 
> Just ordered some art supplies. Can't believe I'm adding something else, but just wanted to. Also got a new dishwasher today. Mine is pretty dead and isn't worth repairing as it is too old. I overspent of course. At least with all my hobbies, I won't mind staying home since I will have no money! Hope everyone is well or improving. Until tomorrow, good night (even though I probably won't go to sleep!)


Oh, but it should run really well! That is not a luxury, it is a necessity! You'll appreciate it every singe day. Good for you!!


----------



## Needleme

I also wish that we could somehow get them to resume where we left off as I have trouble remembering what number I was on last.
Marge, 
I so agree with this! It is so frustrating to keep coming back to Page One when I make a response!


----------



## orcagrandma

My husband worked as a teenager on the harvest drive, following a route around certain towns to harvest the wheat. They too had lunch brought out to them from the farmer hiring out the help. This was called dinner I believe. And supper was evening meal. I was raised in the city and we had lunch and dinner but my grandmother called it supper. So I was always confused and ..........I think I still am come to think of it.


----------



## orcagrandma

mjs - I still don't understand the watched and unwatched topics as they are all confusing to me so I find myself reading and rereading the same things unless someone answers a topic I wrote about in reply to someones topic. So if someone can give me a briefing on the headings I'd appreciate it, maybe privately. I try looking at pg. 1 and the last page and don't see much difference or..............I just don't get it. I think I could have come up with a much simpler and more understandable format. And the main home page I don't get as none of my questions have appeared so go figure whoever designed it. Just me talking though here.


----------



## orcagrandma

Okay this is CRAZY! It was 91 degrees at 10:30 p.m. here. Yikes! It is cooler this summer than last so far, only 12 days of over 100 instead of 31 as it was last year today. Insane and more to come. But so much to be thankful for like MY MOM GOT HER CAST OFF TODAY! YEAH!


----------



## Strawberry4u

Chayjan said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> if the truth be known kate - i'm not much of a tea drinker either - we can sneak into the kitchen together and make a pot of coffee - we'll just tell them it's dark strong tea.
> 
> sam
> 
> so - the answer is yes. lol
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should all get into this - let us share our favorite ways to eat peanut butter.
> 
> sam
> 
> You are right Sam. I just had a peanut butter on toast with dill pickles for lunch. Delicious! I will be making them often. I have some natural peanut butter I got for my granddaughter who has allergies to artificial ingredients. This peanut butter just has peanuts and has to be stored in refrigerator, no extra salt or sugar.. The pickles I canned using my grandmothers recipe. Anyone who hasn't tried it should try it, awesome
> Do you have any more great suggestions Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like a fraud here, not only do I not like peanut butter...........I don't like tea either!
> Can I still come and have coffee and cake? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You 2 are not on your own.I only have 1 tea a day plus any number of strong black coffee and a cappo mid morning Jan
Click to expand...

I'm like both but it seems I have coffee more then tea.


----------



## Strawberry4u

preston said:


> beautiful strawberry - hope the baby appreciates them. lol but the mother will though.
> 
> sam
> 
> [Thank You Every one for the kind words on the outfits I made for the niece. I started another but will get the ones I just finished mailed off so she'll have these first. Since they painted the baby's room Camouflage Green ( I know!) That is why I did the one outfit in shocking pink....My bad...hee hee.
> Take care everyone until next time. May God bless you all and keep you safe.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I seem to stay just 20 pages from getting caught up. lol...
I like Tea, hot or cold but I LOVE coffee hot, and like it iced on a hot day. I love a good coffee cake. 
DH didn't think he liked asperagus until a friend made it, she wrapped 3 spears in a bacon slice to make little bundles and baked them until the bacon was done, mmmm...delish. 
He was also resistant to the idea of parsnips until I used them in mashed potatoes with an extra sharp cheddar cheese, soo good, now he asks for them (in the mashed only of course). 
I just finished the Oatmeal Raisin Cookies for DH's lunches, those and Snickerdoodles are his favorites. 
PB is good on almost anything, but I've never tried it with onions or pickles, but I suppose in Thai or Philippino food Peanut sauce would be with onions amongst the other ingredients, may have to try it sometime, maybe. lol
Loved my bread machine, made the greatest bread that way, need to get a new one, that would be good to put on the Christmas list. 
Carol, hope things get easier for you, so glad that you have great family and friends to keep your spirits up. 
Marianne, glad your mom is fine and that you are alright also, was afraid when you said it was your bad knee that you'd be back to square one. 
Myfanwy, love the bread recipes can't wait to give them a try. 
Wellies for Ringo might be an idea that has promise, we'll have to play with a pattern for those.  I bet I could sew a pair with rubber soles. hmmm... definitely something to think about. 
Rosa, hope you are doing as well as can be expected and that others are helping you with all you have to take care of. Hugs to you. 
Everyone else, hope all are well and enjoying your day/afternoon/evening. I'm going to go finish a few dishes from baking and put some laundry away. 
Oh the Oatmeal cookie reciept is from the container of Quaker Oats.  Peanut butter added might be a good change, I may have to try that, or Almond butter, hmmm... Next time, I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## orcagrandma

All of you I feel the same or rather I do about the same I drink coffee and hot tea in the winter but not all the time. Our tea here just doesn't taste as good, albeit Earl Grey, as the tea with milk and lemon that I got in Europe. Must be everything there that goes into a good cup of tea that I like or I just don't have the knack as I did then. But I'll really drink whatever any one wants to bring. I'm thirsty.


----------



## orcagrandma

Okay everyone I have a good appetizer you might like as we love it. Slice jalapeno's in have, lengthwise seeded, fill with cream cheese and wrap in bacon. Put under broiler til bacon is crispy. Hmmmmmmmmm makes my mouth water thinking about it.


----------



## Poledra65

orcagrandma said:


> Okay everyone I have a good appetizer you might like as we love it. Slice jalapeno's in have, lengthwise seeded, fill with cream cheese and wrap in bacon. Put under broiler til bacon is crispy. Hmmmmmmmmm makes my mouth water thinking about it.


Oh, we used to do that, so good, especially with fresh made French Bread. Thank you for jogging the memory, I'll make some this weekend I think.


----------



## preston

myfanwy - where are you?

sam

time for me to be in bed.


----------



## KateB

Sandy said:


> Good news! I didn't have to have a cast put on but I do have another splint (this one I can take off) it is just covering the thumb and held on with a wrap. It sure feels good to have it off for a while. I've been icing it without the splint what a relief! I go back next week to have more xray's taken to see if there was any movement. I've had the splint off for a couple of hours now and I will probably put it back on soon as I will be starting dinner soon. In response to the meal terminology we use breakfast-lunch-dinner.


That is good news. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and my other TP friends> I finished the baby outfits and now I need to clean and block but I thought I would post them first. Here they are and I hope they come out alright.


They're gorgeous, especially the pink ones! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Needleme said:


> I also wish that we could somehow get them to resume where we left off as I have trouble remembering what number I was on last.
> Marge,
> I so agree with this! It is so frustrating to keep coming back to Page One when I make a response!


After I make a response, it takes me to the final page where my response is. I then use the 'back page' arrows (twice) on my computer to take me back to where I was. Hope this helps.


----------



## KateB

orcagrandma said:


> Okay this is CRAZY! It was 91 degrees at 10:30 p.m. here. Yikes! It is cooler this summer than last so far, only 12 days of over 100 instead of 31 as it was last year today. Insane and more to come. But so much to be thankful for like MY MOM GOT HER CAST OFF TODAY! YEAH!


More good news! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning from Chicago...supposed to be over 100 degrees today so the trip to the zoo has been called off. We're going to go to an indoor activity center called: Mesterpiece where kids can paint to their heart's content. My favorite is the window painting where they paint it and then squeegie it off - but the bubble room where colored bubbles are caught on paper and the drum room where depending on the loudness of the tap of the drums gives you a small or big paint splatter are pretty cool too. Goggles and lab coats are required. Talk to you later.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from Chicago...supposed to be over 100 degrees today so the trip to the zoo has been called off. We're going to go to an indoor activity center called: Mesterpiece where kids can paint to their heart's content. My favorite is the window painting where they paint it and then squeegie it off - but the bubble room where colored bubbles are caught on paper and the drum room where depending on the loudness of the tap of the drums gives you a small or big paint splatter are pretty cool too. Goggles and lab coats are required. Talk to you later.


This sounds like great fun, I'd love a go myself! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kate, do you like haggis? When we were there we were going to try it as we always like to try something once, but then when we heard all that was in it we chickened out. Now I wish I had tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do like haggis, although sometimes it can have too much spice in it. It's usually served with tatties and neeps (mashed potatoes and turnip/swede) and truth be told, it's really the neeps that I like best!
Click to expand...

I did try Haggis once- but it tasted so nice and normal that I wasn't convinced it was real Haggis! And I agree about neeps- really makes them delicious.

It's 9pm Wednesday here- the last couple of days have disappeared soemwhere. Not sure that I am going to get this TP caught up before going to bed so will mainly read and make very few comments I think.


----------



## darowil

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the recipe I am quoting also gave a vegetarian version but I am not sure where my copy ended up! The book was a very impressive crofters recipe book I found in Strontian!
> 
> I'm sure you're right, but I've never heard of anyone nowadays making their own haggis, it would be too much bother! It's starting to become popular as a stuffing for chicken breasts etc. My friend and I were out for lunch today and she had a baked potato with a haggis topping.
> 
> I'm having another sleepless night, but I must try and sleep now as it's after 3am! Speak again tomorrow. Night, night. :-D
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it must be getting pretty late there. I cannot tell from the time posted here. It does not seem to be related to any time I know. I wish it had the time of the place where the message originates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both would be good, the time where it originates would be great, but also the same time so can see how the timing relates to previous posts. After all if this post said 9.04pm there would be no way of knowing how close the next post is to it- and sometimes it is useful to know when the past post was posted. Maybe the time so.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is apochryphal that during the Paris sieges they ate rats to stay alive, I think I would probably have prefered to expire.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up on the farm and raising our own food (in all forms) and my parents having come through the US Depression, everything was made useful and edible. Eventhough we were served many of the things you all have mentioned plus some others, I just can't eat them anymore. There's a show where the chef goes around the world and eats exotic items...some I could handle; most I could not.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rookie......You are off now but maybe you will see this tomorrow. What types of things did you have to eat then that you can't eat any more? My friends I met while living in Germany said they ate every part of the animal and I mean "all" to stay alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that tops it off Myfanwy. Not for me either, but I would want to live so who knows. I remember being afraid I would be the honored guest and have to eat the eye of the head of the lamb. I kept sinking lower and lower into my seat. Fortunately, they chose a man, much to my relief.
> 
> It's 11:26 PM here and I'm off to bed. Hugs to all. You all make my day so much nicer, and apparently my night too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Someone was saying the other day that when she lived in one of the countries where the guests of honour got all the'choice' bits of the animal i.e. the bits most of us would avoid she always hoped she would be invited to serve herself so she could avoid these bits. But after breathing a sigh of relief one night the pastor noticed that she had 'politally' left all the choice bits for others and insisted on giving them ALL to her as a reward for being so considerate! And of course now everyone was away of her 'kindness' and were watching so she had no choice but to eat them as if she was enjoying the delicacies.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> For those who are uncertain whether they will continue to bake bread this is an excellent idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the bread machine thing. If you're not sure you might like a bread machine, buy a used one from a thrift store. They have a lot of them and you will save money. If you're having trouble getting the bread to rise, rinse the bread pan inside with water as hot as you can get it from the faucet. Put a little in it and let it warm up while you're getting the ingredients together. One of the reasons bread won't rise is that the pan itself is too cold. Drain the water when you're ready to start and add your ingredients as usual. I use mine as a mixer and finish my bread in a regular oven.
> 
> Another thing has to do with the flour. You're not going to get a good rise if the yeast or flour are old. You do not have to buy two kinds of flour, one regular flour and one bread flour bag, for all your baking. Use all purpose flour for everything. As it says on the package, this is ALL PURPOSE flour (learned this from a website on bread making). All bread flour is is regular flour with a little bit of baking powder added to it for a bit more of a rise. You can do that at home if you really want to get fancy. When I thought about it, bread flour really didn't come on the market until the early 1990's when bread machines began to come out for the home. I think it's a marketing ploy to make you think you need it. When our mothers and grandmothers made bread by hand, they always used all purpose flour. There was nothing else. I also prefer Red Star yeast over Fleishman's. Fleishman's doesn't give a good rise, but I've never been disappointed with the Red Star. Anyway, that's my two cents worth on the issue.
> 
> P.S. When my kids were little, they used to call my breadmaker the Plutonium Chamber. lol
> 
> 
> 
> However, down here, High grade or breadbaking flour has been available a lot longer than the bread baker! Our High Grade is Wheat Flour only- our labelling laws are very strict on such matters- so definitely no baking powder in ours! We have to import flour of high gluten content for the bread, because locally grown wheat is relatively low gluten, or 'soft'. High grade is suitable for
> 
> 
> 
> Breads, Fruited Cakes & Puddings, Pizza. I also buy Wholemeal, Rye meal, and the gluten flour, as well as wholegrain oats. The more complex receipt with these wholegrains I am convinced has been the main factor in getting my blood sugars back from the pre diabetic level. There have been other benefits as well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't used it for ages now (DH and I both like different types of bread) but when I was using the breadmaker we needed to either use a bread flour or added gluten to it to get the protein level up. And the book says not to use self-raising flour- which is the flour we buy with baking powder added.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> mmmm, have been resorting to knotting as well!
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> KateB, I am wondering if you have any tips on how to join eyelash yarn- I am finding that it is causing quite a problem- being so 'slippery'. I am wondering if you have tried a 'Russian join' but am not sure quite how to go about it as the 'thread' is so fine?!!! One would need to use a very fine needle!
> Hope you are enjoying the warm weather!
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a bit better today, but trying to rain again now. England seems to have it better than us at the moment.
> I've only used the eyelash yarn to knit toys so I'm afraid I just tie a knot at the beginning of a row!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I do the same when using these types of yarns- can't work out any other way of doing it. Could just knit a few stitches with both yarns I guess, don't know how it would work. Probably be fine as the yarns hide lots of imperfections- but it hides the knot too.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> How I wish I could be there too! silly to be homesick so many decades on.
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate is it you that has the beach? Can I come. And you don't have to have alcohol to have fun so put on the pot of tea, coffee, milk water or pop, or, shoot, you don't have Dr. Pepper there either. Now that is what I can bring. Yes sirree, good ole Dr. Pepper.
> 
> Sorry people it is really hard for me to tell who is saying what in reply to the way it lists the replies on here. I can't seem to follow the shaded boxes and the names for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a beach, but I'm afaid it's very pebbley (is that a word?) and usually cold and windy! I think 5mmdpns's beach sounds like a better bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I realize the shire should have given me an inkling that that was not your town. I still have to unearth my atlases and look you up. I did get an Australian atlas, but need to get NZ also to look up places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look for the Isle of Arran off the west coast, follow slightly north to the Isle of Cumbrae and I'll be standing on the opposite shore waving! :lol:
> Don't know if it was you or not that I said to before, but my friend stayed in Lititz, PA for 3 years. Is that near you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And I'll join you too- love Scotland


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> I am curious to know what time of day 'lunch/supper' is served. Here Supper would be in the evening, even late evening, whereas lunch would be middle of the day till possibly 2 pm.?


Same here- supper is not actually a meal. It is something light late in the evening after tea (which is the evening meal, usually the main meal of the day).


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is apochryphal that during the Paris sieges they ate rats to stay alive, I think I would probably have prefered to expire.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up on the farm and raising our own food (in all forms) and my parents having come through the US Depression, everything was made useful and edible. Eventhough we were served many of the things you all have mentioned plus some others, I just can't eat them anymore. There's a show where the chef goes around the world and eats exotic items...some I could handle; most I could not.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rookie......You are off now but maybe you will see this tomorrow. What types of things did you have to eat then that you can't eat any more? My friends I met while living in Germany said they ate every part of the animal and I mean "all" to stay alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that tops it off Myfanwy. Not for me either, but I would want to live so who knows. I remember being afraid I would be the honored guest and have to eat the eye of the head of the lamb. I kept sinking lower and lower into my seat. Fortunately, they chose a man, much to my relief.
> 
> It's 11:26 PM here and I'm off to bed. Hugs to all. You all make my day so much nicer, and apparently my night too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone was saying the other day that when she lived in one of the countries where the guests of honour got all the'choice' bits of the animal i.e. the bits most of us would avoid she always hoped she would be invited to serve herself so she could avoid these bits. But after breathing a sigh of relief one night the pastor noticed that she had 'politally' left all the choice bits for others and insisted on giving them ALL to her as a reward for being so considerate! And of course now everyone was away of her 'kindness' and were watching so she had no choice but to eat them as if she was enjoying the delicacies.
Click to expand...

__________________________
Oh yuck
:!: :!: :!: Poor dear. I'm afraid I would be gagging. No faking joy on that one.

DH is on the computer today so won't see you till he leaves for a private lesson. Till later.
Wishing you all a really great morning. See you later.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss bleepys pattern for a blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> The directions are in the thread - she does use black all the way through as one of her two yarns. starts with two strands of black for a couple of inches and drops one and picks up a fancy yarn- knit till you run out, do it again and finish with 2 strands of the black. You could use any color for your main color - she just has found she likes the black. She says she casts on 85 stitches and uses #10 knitting needles - she is from New Zealand so I'm waiting to find out if that is #10 US - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> She uses 8 ply yarn for the rugs which is equivalent to #3 weight. The #10 needles she used would be UK/Canadian size needles equal to 3.25mm. US size 10 needles would be equal to 5.1mm size which is way too large of a needle to get the tight stitching she has. If using a US 10 needle with this yarn, she would have lots of "lace" type knitting. She does not have that in the pictures. A 10mm size would be equal to a #15 US needle size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if she uses 2 strands of 8 ply yarn it is 16 ply which is heavier than a super bulky and so it would be 10mm needles. 3.25mm would give a firm knit with an 8 ply and would be very hard to work with 16ply yarn. And the fancy yarns are usually worked on biggish needles. Need to know the gauge to determine it, but I don't think I would want to work it on 3.25mm.
> 
> I haven't seen the pattern going only on what I have seen here. Was it posted on a recent newsletter? I am a few behind. Caught up on them after being away just in time to get behind again!.
> Had a few very busy days just at the some time as I was feeling off colour for a few days. Not quite so busy now and feeling betteras well. And no need to cook for a couple of days- plenty of leftovers from the last couple of days.
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! Dogs woke me up early, and now I'm getting sleepy. A nap may be in order!


----------



## daralene

Back on for a minute.......DH left for lesson but I have to get to the cleaners. Don't know if you call it that in other countries? I see it is Thursday 1:54 in New Zealand. Good afternoon tomorrow to all our TP in that time zone ane to all those on Wed.

Checked our garden and it's a good thing we got the fence up as there was a wood chuck out there wandering around and sat up on his hind legs trying to figure out if he could get in. Don't know if he would eat anything but don't want to find out. We have rabbits and deer too. Hope it keeps the deer out. Pretty small area so they might not want to jump in.

I was looking at a site where it showed all the actors that died this last year and it was amazing at how many died of cancer. Sure is devastating to us when we know how many of those we care about on here are or have suffered with this. Prayers still coming your way :!: 
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## 5mmdpns

Needleme said:


> I also wish that we could somehow get them to resume where we left off as I have trouble remembering what number I was on last.
> Marge,
> I so agree with this! It is so frustrating to keep coming back to Page One when I make a response!


There is a simple solution to your problem and the one Marge is having when trying to find the page you were on after you post.

If you look at the top right hand side of the page, you will see page numbers. The dark blue numbers you have either clicked on or have already read, the red number page is the one you are currently on, the lighter blue numbers are the pages you have not yet clicked on to read.  You just click on the page number you were last reading. Or you could use your back button.

Not sure why people are having problems with the Knitting Paradise formats and topic postings. It may be your computer? I have windows 7 and I use Internet Explorer 9. I also have Google Chrome which I mostly use to play computer games on as the speed is better. I have not had any issues that some of you mention.

When I log on to Knitting Paradise, I go and click on "Watched Topics" at the top of the page under the website heading called "Knitting Paradise - Knitting and Crochet Forum". This takes me to a page where every topic that I have either clicked "watch" on or have commented on, appears if there are any new posts on it. If I have clicked on the "unwatch" of that topic, of course I do not get any further things from it, or, if no one has posted anything else, then I do not get a notice either.

If at any time you have submitted a new topic to be posted on the Knitting Paradise and it is not in the Latest Digest letter, simply click on "Active Topics" at the top of the page beside the "Watched Topics". You can scroll through pages of topics that are currently being discussed on the Knitting Paradise and the new ones that have not made it into the Latest Digest.

At any time should you wish to view the Latest Digest (the news letter that comes into your email inbox each day) you log in, and then scroll down to the bottom of the page. Along the bottom in the middle is a line of words that you are to click on for what you want. The first one is "Latest Digest" and that is the news letter for today.

If you are looking for help with things that you dont know about in regards to rules and regulations, how to post a picture, etc. then you log in, and go to the top of the page. At the right hand side of the top line for clicking on things, you will see the word "Help". You click on there.

If you are wishing to look for something, you log in and click on the word "Seach" also found at the top of the page. Type in the item you are searching for.

You can also find out what you have posted by going to "My Posts" also at the top of the page.

If you wish to view something specifically in the knitting department or crochet department, you simply click on the word at the top that says "Home". This takes you to the Home page and go to the section where it says Main. Click on that and you will find pages and pages of only knitting or crocheting.

Have fun folks, you need to set aside a good chunk of your time scrolling around and finding how things work here at Knitting Paradise.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on Home (at the top of the page under the Knitting Paradise) you will find a list of members who are celebrating birthdays, below the list of people who are logged in. I like to check that out when I first log in for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns - In one of your posts, you mentioned using tea tree oil on my DH. Would you use this full strength or diluted?
Click to expand...

Full strength -- there is nothing harmful about the Tea Tree oil.  I do hope your DH is better. I have very sensitive skin and I have to take daily medication to enable me to live in it. I still break out and feel strange sensations that the medication does not always curb.[/quote]

Thanks, I bought some yesterday and am now going to try it on him. He also perspires heavily now and sometimes the sheets are soaked. Any suggestions for that? Would sure save me a lot of laundry.


----------



## budasha

Sandy said:


> Good news! I didn't have to have a cast put on but I do have another splint (this one I can take off) it is just covering the thumb and held on with a wrap. It sure feels good to have it off for a while. I've been icing it without the splint what a relief! I go back next week to have more xray's taken to see if there was any movement. I've had the splint off for a couple of hours now and I will probably put it back on soon as I will be starting dinner soon. In response to the meal terminology we use breakfast-lunch-dinner.


That is good news for you.


----------



## budasha

pammie1234 said:


> I call the mid-day/noon meal as lunch. The evening meal is dinner/supper. It really bugs my mom when I say dinner instead of supper. I am like Sam, just so I eat!


I always interchange dinner/supper. But in my mind, I think of supper as a really late meal - like if you've gone to the theatre and have a meal after. This is one of those times when Fireball Dave could give us the definition.


----------



## budasha

settleg said:


> Tea Tree oil and Lavender Oil are one of the few essential oils that can be used neat (without dilution in a carrier oil).


Thank you.


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on Home (at the top of the page under the Knitting Paradise) you will find a list of members who are celebrating birthdays, below the list of people who are logged in. I like to check that out when I first log in for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns - In one of your posts, you mentioned using tea tree oil on my DH. Would you use this full strength or diluted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Full strength -- there is nothing harmful about the Tea Tree oil.  I do hope your DH is better. I have very sensitive skin and I have to take daily medication to enable me to live in it. I still break out and feel strange sensations that the medication does not always curb.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I bought some yesterday and am now going to try it on him. He also perspires heavily now and sometimes the sheets are soaked. Any suggestions for that? Would sure save me a lot of laundry.[/quote]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
It may be easier on him if you let DH put his own Tea Tree Oil on because he knows how much pressure/touch to use without causing him pain.

As far as the sheet thing goes, my hubby used to perspire so much at night, totally everything was soaked. I started making him wear a pj top to bed (cotton one soaks up a lot of sweat). When he would waken in the night, he would toss it on the floor and pick up the clean top on his night table and change into it. That way he was dry and so were my sheets. If he gets up twice a night, put out two extra pj tops.

I had both short sleeved and long sleeved pj shirts for him. I found to that a second hand store usually had "dress" shirts that I could get for next to nothing and get them in a size larger than he would wear for day use. These made wonderful sleeping shirts for him. Also when washing the pj/sleeping shirts, they are really not dirty requiring laundry soap, so just toss them into the wash cycle with 1/2 cup of vinegar. They just need to be rinsed clean. Much better than having to change the bedding every day!!!!


----------



## Chayjan

Hello everyone.Well fellow KPers you have a lot to answer for!!!!!!!! I stumbled on this site by accident and have been addicted to it ever since.It is so entertaining this thread being particularly close and everyone caring about the others. I spend far more time on here than I should but my knitting doesn't seem to be suffering at all,on the contrary for???????years Iv'e done mostly baby clothes and sweaters.Now due to you on KP I'm addicted to socks and today I finished my first face cloth,garter stitch from corner to corner I DO with a crochet borders.I am thrilled with it,I just couldn't understand you in the US making such a big thing about them with all the fancy patterns I DO NOW!!!!!!!!.I just want to keep on making them and now I kmow what everyone is getting for Christmas !!!!!! I'll shut up now I've got that off of my chest Jan


----------



## Needleme

KateB said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also wish that we could somehow get them to resume where we left off as I have trouble remembering what number I was on last.
> Marge,
> I so agree with this! It is so frustrating to keep coming back to Page One when I make a response!
> 
> 
> 
> After I make a response, it takes me to the final page where my response is. I then use the 'back page' arrows (twice) on my computer to take me back to where I was. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Thanks-- I will try this!


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call the mid-day/noon meal as lunch. The evening meal is dinner/supper. It really bugs my mom when I say dinner instead of supper. I am like Sam, just so I eat!
> 
> 
> 
> I always interchange dinner/supper. But in my mind, I think of supper as a really late meal - like if you've gone to the theatre and have a meal after. This is one of those times when Fireball Dave could give us the definition.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I have taken this from wikipedia:
Supper is a name for the evening meal in some dialects of English. While often used interchangeably with "dinner" today, supper was traditionally a separate meal. "Dinner" traditionally had been used to refer to the main and most formal meal of the day, which, from the Middle Ages until the 18th century, was most often the midday meal. When the evening meal became the main meal, it was referred to as "dinner", and the lighter midday meal was called "luncheon."

The term is derived from the French souper, which is still used for this meal in Canadian French, Swiss French and sometimes in Belgian French. It is related to soup. It is also related to the German word for soup, Suppe. (The Oxford English Dictionary, however, suggests that the root, sup, retains obscure origins).[1]

[edit] Various usagesSupper may refer to, on largely class-based distinctions, either a late-evening snack (working and middle class usage) or to make a distinction between "supper" as an informal family meal (which would be eaten in the kitchen or family dining room) as opposed to "dinner"; generally a grander affair (either or both in terms of the meal and the courses within the meal itself), which would be eaten in the best dining room, may well have guests from outside the household, and for which there may be a dress code.[2] It is common for social interest and hobby clubs that meet in the evening after normal dinner hours to announce that "a light supper" will be served after the main business of the meeting.

In England, whereas "dinner", when used for the evening meal, is fairly formal, "supper" is used to describe a less formal, simpler family meal. In some areas of the United Kingdom, "supper" is used to describe an evening meal when dinner has been eaten around noon. In some northern British and Australian homes, as in New Zealand and Ireland, "tea" is used for the evening meal. In parts of the United Kingdom, supper is a term for a snack eaten after the evening meal and before bed, usually consisting of a warm, milky drink and British biscuits or cereal, but can include sandwiches.

In Ireland, a "chicken supper" is a meal of chips, gravy, onions, peas and chicken breast. Similarly in Scotland and perhaps elsewhere in the United Kingdom, such as in Ulster Scots, a fish supper is a portion of fish and chips. The word is used also as a modifier in this way for a range of other similar meals, such as a "sausage supper", "pastie supper", "haggis supper" and indicates the presence of chips.

In New Zealand it is similar  generally cake and tea/coffee served later in the evening, particularly when people have visitors.

The distinction between dinner and supper was common in United States farming communities into the twentieth century. In most parts of The United States and Canada today, "supper" and "dinner" are considered synonyms. In many areas, including Ontario, the term "supper" may be rarely used. In Saskatchewan, and much of Atlantic Canada, "supper" means the main meal of the day, usually served in the late afternoon, while "dinner" is served around noon. "Dinner" is used in some areas, such as Newfoundland and Labrador, to describe the noon meal as well as special meals, such as "Thanksgiving Dinner" or "Christmas Dinner", the evening meal being "supper". For harvest meals put on by churches and other community organizations, the term used is "Fowl Supper" (features turkey) or "Fall Supper", never "dinner".

On the Philippines, dinner, in contrast with supper, is taken well past noon (4 pm-7 pm), hence termed "Hapunan" from "hapon" meaning "noon", it is usually the formal-heavy meal, while supper is usually taken night-time (8 pm-10 pm), likewise termed "Gabihan" from "gabi" meaning "evening or night", is usually a casual-light meal, before sleeping. In Malaysia and Singapore, "dinner" refers to the first evening meal, while "supper" refers to the meal taken later in the evening after dinner, usually between 9PM and midnight.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I have found much research that differed from what Fireball Dave would post and would not always be able to find what he was saying. In my books and in countless thousands of other peoples' books also, wikipedia is ok.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Chayjan said:


> Hello everyone.Well fellow KPers you have a lot to answer for!!!!!!!! I stumbled on this site by accident and have been addicted to it ever since.It is so entertaining this thread being particularly close and everyone caring about the others. I spend far more time on here than I should but my knitting doesn't seem to be suffering at all,on the contrary for???????years Iv'e done mostly baby clothes and sweaters.Now due to you on KP I'm addicted to socks and today I finished my first face cloth,garter stitch from corner to corner I DO with a crochet borders.I am thrilled with it,I just couldn't understand you in the US making such a big thing about them with all the fancy patterns I DO NOW!!!!!!!!.I just want to keep on making them and now I kmow what everyone is getting for Christmas !!!!!! I'll shut up now I've got that off of my chest Jan


Jan, in my opinion only, socks are the number one item to be knitted!!!! my first knitting experience was with a set of dpns. Mom had cast on stitches, handed it to me and said "now knit". She had cast on for socks and the pattern came out of her head! I was totally enthralled by this -- of course I was only ten years old, and my Mom was my hero!! I still have one of those socks 41 years later!!!! haha, never lost my love of the dpns and socks. Welcome to the world of socks, you are now a socker!!  :lol:


----------



## Needleme

5mmdpns said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also wish that we could somehow get them to resume where we left off as I have trouble remembering what number I was on last.
> Marge,
> I so agree with this! It is so frustrating to keep coming back to Page One when I make a response!
> 
> 
> 
> There is a simple solution to your problem and the one Marge is having when trying to find the page you were on after you post.
> 
> If you look at the top right hand side of the page, you will see page numbers. The dark blue numbers you have either clicked on or have already read, the red number page is the one you are currently on, the lighter blue numbers are the pages you have not yet clicked on to read.  You just click on the page number you were last reading. Or you could use your back button.
> 
> Not sure why people are having problems with the Knitting Paradise formats and topic postings. It may be your computer? I have windows 7 and I use Internet Explorer 9. I also have Google Chrome which I mostly use to play computer games on as the speed is better. I have not had any issues that some of you mention.
> 
> When I log on to Knitting Paradise, I go and click on "Watched Topics" at the top of the page under the website heading called "Knitting Paradise - Knitting and Crochet Forum". This takes me to a page where every topic that I have either clicked "watch" on or have commented on, appears if there are any new posts on it. If I have clicked on the "unwatch" of that topic, of course I do not get any further things from it, or, if no one has posted anything else, then I do not get a notice either.
> 
> If at any time you have submitted a new topic to be posted on the Knitting Paradise and it is not in the Latest Digest letter, simply click on "Active Topics" at the top of the page beside the "Watched Topics". You can scroll through pages of topics that are currently being discussed on the Knitting Paradise and the new ones that have not made it into the Latest Digest.
> 
> At any time should you wish to view the Latest Digest (the news letter that comes into your email inbox each day) you log in, and then scroll down to the bottom of the page. Along the bottom in the middle is a line of words that you are to click on for what you want. The first one is "Latest Digest" and that is the news letter for today.
> 
> If you are looking for help with things that you dont know about in regards to rules and regulations, how to post a picture, etc. then you log in, and go to the top of the page. At the right hand side of the top line for clicking on things, you will see the word "Help". You click on there.
> 
> If you are wishing to look for something, you log in and click on the word "Seach" also found at the top of the page. Type in the item you are searching for.
> 
> You can also find out what you have posted by going to "My Posts" also at the top of the page.
> 
> If you wish to view something specifically in the knitting department or crochet department, you simply click on the word at the top that says "Home". This takes you to the Home page and go to the section where it says Main. Click on that and you will find pages and pages of only knitting or crocheting.
> 
> Have fun folks, you need to set aside a good chunk of your time scrolling around and finding how things work here at Knitting Paradise.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the good advice. You hit it on the head for me-- I just have not been patient enough to experiment and figure out how to read and navigate more productively. But with all the time I am spending keeping caught up, it would be a wise investment of time!! I usually use an iPad, which is a little different from my laptop and desktop.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Needleme, you go right ahead and experiment -- haha, you just dont go frogging around in the computer and messing up your mother board!!!!! save the frogs for the knitting basket!!

One more thing, if you want to save any page on the Knitting Paradise, just go to the top of the left hand side of the page above the column of the avatars and click on "Bookmark". It will take you to a page where you will type in what you wish to label the page as, follow what it tells you to do. 

Then when you wish to find what you bookmarked, at the top of the page, in the middle you will find the words "My Bookmarks", click on that and then select the bookmarked topic you wished to see.


----------



## Needleme

Ok, just tried to bookmark the page where all your great advice is-- page 56. I typed in Page 56 and hit "save." then I went out, clicked back on "My Bookmarks" and page one came up. So, I am thinking maybe I cannot bookmark a particular page in a topic?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Good Wednesday Morning from Kingman Arizona USA- Today will be warm and humid - but no chance of rain. Today will be errands, Tomorrow DH and I will make a trip to Flagstaff to see a specialist about his foot - 5 months in a wheelchair is about our limit - we need to see if the bone is going to heal or if he will need a plate and screws - keep your fingers crossed for healed so we don't have to start over!! 
I received a PM from Bleeps about needle size - she does use 10mm - so that translates to a 15US and 000UK. With 2 strands of yarn and large needles this rug (throw or blankie to us in the USA) will go fast! In my in box this morning I found a recipe to add to the gluten free list - it sounds wonderful for any of us - but I know that Joep is adding to his acceptable cookbook!
Gluten-Free Zucchini n' Corn Pasta Salad http://www.huffingtonpost.com/amie-valpone/glutenfree-zucchini-n-cor_b_1695879.html
I haven't caught up today so I will try and do that later - I am off and running for now - my best to all of you - AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I seem to stay just 20 pages from getting caught up. lol...
> I like Tea, hot or cold but I LOVE coffee hot, and like it iced on a hot day. I love a good coffee cake.
> DH didn't think he liked asperagus until a friend made it, she wrapped 3 spears in a bacon slice to make little bundles and baked them until the bacon was done, mmmm...delish.
> He was also resistant to the idea of parsnips until I used them in mashed potatoes with an extra sharp cheddar cheese, soo good, now he asks for them (in the mashed only of course).
> I just finished the Oatmeal Raisin Cookies for DH's lunches, those and Snickerdoodles are his favorites.
> PB is good on almost anything, but I've never tried it with onions or pickles, but I suppose in Thai or Philippino food Peanut sauce would be with onions amongst the other ingredients, may have to try it sometime, maybe. lol
> Loved my bread machine, made the greatest bread that way, need to get a new one, that would be good to put on the Christmas list.
> Carol, hope things get easier for you, so glad that you have great family and friends to keep your spirits up.
> Marianne, glad your mom is fine and that you are alright also, was afraid when you said it was your bad knee that you'd be back to square one.
> Myfanwy, love the bread recipes can't wait to give them a try.
> Wellies for Ringo might be an idea that has promise, we'll have to play with a pattern for those.  I bet I could sew a pair with rubber soles. hmmm... definitely something to think about.
> Rosa, hope you are doing as well as can be expected and that others are helping you with all you have to take care of. Hugs to you.
> Everyone else, hope all are well and enjoying your day/afternoon/evening. I'm going to go finish a few dishes from baking and put some laundry away.
> Oh the Oatmeal cookie reciept is from the container of Quaker Oats.  Peanut butter added might be a good change, I may have to try that, or Almond butter, hmmm... Next time, I'll let you know how they turn out.


Ringo has decided he quite likes being bathed, and I have a temporarily clean puppy at my feet. Next time I will have to move a chair into my tiny bathroom, my back almost gave out! Someone came up with the idea of stilts- A wedge soled wellie might be an answer!
Glad you like the sound of the bread recipes- they are three of my favourites, apart from things like panini, foccacia, and so on- I much enjoy Calzone, and a broccoli bread I used to make!


----------



## KatyNora

mjs said:


> I buy locally grown organic whole wheat flour. It's coarser than the King Arthur I was using and makes a lighter loaf. I found that KA's Irish flour is more similar to our local flour, so that is my next choice if I run out. All of it expensive, but then there is just I and two slices of toast with a cup of tea are my breakfast.


You make a good point, mjs. When I buy bread, I tend to the pricey multi-grain breads anyway, so buying higher quality flour wouldn't really be an increase in the budget and, like you, I'm solo so a loaf lasts for a while. I'll be off to the thrift shops later today to see if I can find a deal on a "practice" bread maker.


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> myfanwy - where are you?
> 
> sam
> 
> time for me to be in bed.


I was also abed- it is still chilly although not exceptionally so- I got up late- hope you enjoy your rest, Sam! but at 4-30 am I am well into my day, listening to the beginnings of the BBC broadcasts on the Olympics- 9 athletes suspended so far.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Needleme said:


> Ok, just tried to bookmark the page where all your great advice is-- page 56. I typed in Page 56 and hit "save." then I went out, clicked back on "My Bookmarks" and page one came up. So, I am thinking maybe I cannot bookmark a particular page in a topic?


You have to select a name for the page. ie. Navigate KP pg 56
Then you know where to go to get to the topic you want and what page it is on. Go to the page.

If you have a recipe you want ie. Zucchini Cake pg3, you type that in to the bookmark. Then later on you find another recipe you want ie. Sam's Sour Cherry pie pg 12, you type that in to the bookmark. That way you know precisely what you are looking for and what page to find it on. (The names and places of the recipes are just examples and not true to this actual tea party).


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on Home (at the top of the page under the Knitting Paradise) you will find a list of members who are celebrating birthdays, below the list of people who are logged in. I like to check that out when I first log in for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns - In one of your posts, you mentioned using tea tree oil on my DH. Would you use this full strength or diluted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Full strength -- there is nothing harmful about the Tea Tree oil.  I do hope your DH is better. I have very sensitive skin and I have to take daily medication to enable me to live in it. I still break out and feel strange sensations that the medication does not always curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I bought some yesterday and am now going to try it on him. He also perspires heavily now and sometimes the sheets are soaked. Any suggestions for that? Would sure save me a lot of laundry.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
It may be easier on him if you let DH put his own Tea Tree Oil on because he knows how much pressure/touch to use without causing him pain.

As far as the sheet thing goes, my hubby used to perspire so much at night, totally everything was soaked. I started making him wear a pj top to bed (cotton one soaks up a lot of sweat). When he would waken in the night, he would toss it on the floor and pick up the clean top on his night table and change into it. That way he was dry and so were my sheets. If he gets up twice a night, put out two extra pj tops.

I had both short sleeved and long sleeved pj shirts for him. I found to that a second hand store usually had "dress" shirts that I could get for next to nothing and get them in a size larger than he would wear for day use. These made wonderful sleeping shirts for him. Also when washing the pj/sleeping shirts, they are really not dirty requiring laundry soap, so just toss them into the wash cycle with 1/2 cup of vinegar. They just need to be rinsed clean. Much better than having to change the bedding every day!!!! [/quote]

Good idea :thumbup:


----------



## preston

brocolli bread - calzone - and no recipe. myfanwy - what are we going to do? lol

sam



myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I seem to stay just 20 pages from getting caught up. lol...
> I like Tea, hot or cold but I LOVE coffee hot, and like it iced on a hot day. I love a good coffee cake.
> DH didn't think he liked asperagus until a friend made it, she wrapped 3 spears in a bacon slice to make little bundles and baked them until the bacon was done, mmmm...delish.
> He was also resistant to the idea of parsnips until I used them in mashed potatoes with an extra sharp cheddar cheese, soo good, now he asks for them (in the mashed only of course).
> I just finished the Oatmeal Raisin Cookies for DH's lunches, those and Snickerdoodles are his favorites.
> PB is good on almost anything, but I've never tried it with onions or pickles, but I suppose in Thai or Philippino food Peanut sauce would be with onions amongst the other ingredients, may have to try it sometime, maybe. lol
> Loved my bread machine, made the greatest bread that way, need to get a new one, that would be good to put on the Christmas list.
> Carol, hope things get easier for you, so glad that you have great family and friends to keep your spirits up.
> Marianne, glad your mom is fine and that you are alright also, was afraid when you said it was your bad knee that you'd be back to square one.
> Myfanwy, love the bread recipes can't wait to give them a try.
> Wellies for Ringo might be an idea that has promise, we'll have to play with a pattern for those.  I bet I could sew a pair with rubber soles. hmmm... definitely something to think about.
> Rosa, hope you are doing as well as can be expected and that others are helping you with all you have to take care of. Hugs to you.
> Everyone else, hope all are well and enjoying your day/afternoon/evening. I'm going to go finish a few dishes from baking and put some laundry away.
> Oh the Oatmeal cookie reciept is from the container of Quaker Oats.  Peanut butter added might be a good change, I may have to try that, or Almond butter, hmmm... Next time, I'll let you know how they turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ringo has decided he quite likes being bathed, and I have a temporarily clean puppy at my feet. Next time I will have to move a chair into my tiny bathroom, my back almost gave out! Someone came up with the idea of stilts- A wedge soled wellie might be an answer!
> Glad you like the sound of the bread recipes- they are three of my favourites, apart from things like panini, foccacia, and so on- I much enjoy Calzone, and a broccoli bread I used to make!
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

You were right Myfanwy!!! She used 10mm. - AZ



myfanwy said:


> more likely to be 10mm
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss bleepys pattern for a blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> The directions are in the thread - she does use black all the way through as one of her two yarns. starts with two strands of black for a couple of inches and drops one and picks up a fancy yarn- knit till you run out, do it again and finish with 2 strands of the black. You could use any color for your main color - she just has found she likes the black. She says she casts on 85 stitches and uses #10 knitting needles - she is from New Zealand so I'm waiting to find out if that is #10 US - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

lovely baby stuff.....nice job - AZ



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and my other TP friends> I finished the baby outfits and now I need to clean and block but I thought I would post them first. Here they are and I hope they come out alright.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Bleeps got back to me.... it is 10mm so US15 knitting needle



jmai5421 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have sent bleeps a PM - because it is 2 strands of yarn, so a us 3 would be really small I will post when I hear back from her. AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss bleepys pattern for a blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> The directions are in the thread - she does use black all the way through as one of her two yarns. starts with two strands of black for a couple of inches and drops one and picks up a fancy yarn- knit till you run out, do it again and finish with 2 strands of the black. You could use any color for your main color - she just has found she likes the black. She says she casts on 85 stitches and uses #10 knitting needles - she is from New Zealand so I'm waiting to find out if that is #10 US - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> She uses 8 ply yarn for the rugs which is equivalent to #3 weight. The #10 needles she used would be UK/Canadian size needles equal to 3.25mm. US size 10 needles would be equal to 5.1mm size which is way too large of a needle to get the tight stitching she has. If using a US 10 needle with this yarn, she would have lots of "lace" type knitting. She does not have that in the pictures. A 10mm size would be equal to a #15 US needle size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for posting this info. You've saved a bunch of us from having to dig out our links to the appropriate conversion charts. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, I have so many charts bookmarked and knew where to go for various conversions. I use mm and my Mom uses UK sizes. So I have to get out my gauge "ruler" and she does the same when we talk knitting! haha, keeps the numbers in line. I find that the mm is much more precise for needle sizes and some mm sizes are no where to be found in the UK or US sizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks AZ. i was thinking along the same lines as Sam a size 10 needle with two strands. I am thinking a rug and am thinking worsted weight for strength and durability. Just my thoughts
> Anxious to hear what Bleeps has to say since it is her pattern
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorry 5 - I gotcha.....so many posts, so little time!! Have a great day! AZ



5mmdpns said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have sent bleeps a PM - because it is 2 strands of yarn, so a us 3 would be really small I will post when I hear back from her. AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss bleepys pattern for a blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> The directions are in the thread - she does use black all the way through as one of her two yarns. starts with two strands of black for a couple of inches and drops one and picks up a fancy yarn- knit till you run out, do it again and finish with 2 strands of the black. You could use any color for your main color - she just has found she likes the black. She says she casts on 85 stitches and uses #10 knitting needles - she is from New Zealand so I'm waiting to find out if that is #10 US - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> She uses 8 ply yarn for the rugs which is equivalent to #3 weight. The #10 needles she used would be UK/Canadian size needles equal to 3.25mm. US size 10 needles would be equal to 5.1mm size which is way too large of a needle to get the tight stitching she has. If using a US 10 needle with this yarn, she would have lots of "lace" type knitting. She does not have that in the pictures. A 10mm size would be equal to a #15 US needle size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for posting this info. You've saved a bunch of us from having to dig out our links to the appropriate conversion charts. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, I have so many charts bookmarked and knew where to go for various conversions. I use mm and my Mom uses UK sizes. So I have to get out my gauge "ruler" and she does the same when we talk knitting! haha, keeps the numbers in line. I find that the mm is much more precise for needle sizes and some mm sizes are no where to be found in the UK or US sizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks AZ. i was thinking along the same lines as Sam a size 10 needle with two strands. I am thinking a rug and am thinking worsted weight for strength and durability. Just my thoughts
> Anxious to hear what Bleeps has to say since it is her pattern
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not a US 3 needle that I was referring too. *That #3 is the yarn weight!!!* and a size 10 UK needle size is the appropriate one. This makes sense in that New Zealand is an off-shoot (my words) of their mother country, the United Kingdom (ie Great Britian). Many Canadians also use UK sized needles. I prefer the mm sizing which is more accurate of a measurement. Please re-read my post on this matter and you will see what I am saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

would like to take a rain check on those, Sam! I will type them up later- just was not sure if any one would want to know! I see your temperatures are moderately hot again and no more rain- has the little you had made any difference- or has it all evaporated?



preston said:


> brocolli bread - calzone - and no recipe. myfanwy - what are we going to do? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I seem to stay just 20 pages from getting caught up. lol...
> I like Tea, hot or cold but I LOVE coffee hot, and like it iced on a hot day. I love a good coffee cake.
> DH didn't think he liked asperagus until a friend made it, she wrapped 3 spears in a bacon slice to make little bundles and baked them until the bacon was done, mmmm...delish.
> He was also resistant to the idea of parsnips until I used them in mashed potatoes with an extra sharp cheddar cheese, soo good, now he asks for them (in the mashed only of course).
> I just finished the Oatmeal Raisin Cookies for DH's lunches, those and Snickerdoodles are his favorites.
> PB is good on almost anything, but I've never tried it with onions or pickles, but I suppose in Thai or Philippino food Peanut sauce would be with onions amongst the other ingredients, may have to try it sometime, maybe. lol
> Loved my bread machine, made the greatest bread that way, need to get a new one, that would be good to put on the Christmas list.
> Carol, hope things get easier for you, so glad that you have great family and friends to keep your spirits up.
> Marianne, glad your mom is fine and that you are alright also, was afraid when you said it was your bad knee that you'd be back to square one.
> Myfanwy, love the bread recipes can't wait to give them a try.
> Wellies for Ringo might be an idea that has promise, we'll have to play with a pattern for those.  I bet I could sew a pair with rubber soles. hmmm... definitely something to think about.
> Rosa, hope you are doing as well as can be expected and that others are helping you with all you have to take care of. Hugs to you.
> Everyone else, hope all are well and enjoying your day/afternoon/evening. I'm going to go finish a few dishes from baking and put some laundry away.
> Oh the Oatmeal cookie reciept is from the container of Quaker Oats.  Peanut butter added might be a good change, I may have to try that, or Almond butter, hmmm... Next time, I'll let you know how they turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ringo has decided he quite likes being bathed, and I have a temporarily clean puppy at my feet. Next time I will have to move a chair into my tiny bathroom, my back almost gave out! Someone came up with the idea of stilts- A wedge soled wellie might be an answer!
> Glad you like the sound of the bread recipes- they are three of my favourites, apart from things like panini, foccacia, and so on- I much enjoy Calzone, and a broccoli bread I used to make!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Chayjan said:


> Hello everyone.Well fellow KPers you have a lot to answer for!!!!!!!! I stumbled on this site by accident and have been addicted to it ever since.It is so entertaining this thread being particularly close and everyone caring about the others. I spend far more time on here than I should but my knitting doesn't seem to be suffering at all,on the contrary for???????years Iv'e done mostly baby clothes and sweaters.Now due to you on KP I'm addicted to socks and today I finished my first face cloth,garter stitch from corner to corner I DO with a crochet borders.I am thrilled with it,I just couldn't understand you in the US making such a big thing about them with all the fancy patterns I DO NOW!!!!!!!!.I just want to keep on making them and now I kmow what everyone is getting for Christmas !!!!!! I'll shut up now I've got that off of my chest Jan


Chayjan.....I feel the same as you. I love the people at the TP and feel like they are around the corner although they may be half way around the world. My name is Daralene and I am a Tea Party addict. Here I am in the middle of cleaning and just had to get on and check in. There are so many friends I have made on here that I really care about and truly wish they were around the corner or across town so I could help them when they have their times of need. 
Could you post a photo of your dishcloth. I would love to see it. I have done some as facecloths and they don't need to be as big. It's hard to ever go back to anything else once you have used them. Also, there are instructions on how to make scrubbies on here and on You Tube. They are great too. If you do post a photo I hope I see it. Won't be on much, just grabbing a minute here and there.

By the way, someone posted on here that they had been sober for 31 years. That deserves some real congratulations :!: :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You give hope and inspiration to others by letting us know this. What a special thing and we all celebrate this with you. I need my balloons and confetti. I am so sorry, I just tried to go back through so many pages and find your avatar name. Now DH is home, but you know who you are and I congratulate you. Maybe it was on KP and not here. *Much love and thanks for the hope you have given to others.!!!!!!!!*

Christmas, oh dear. I am a little disorganized with getting ready. Need to be thinking of that. We have already talked about it and I'm just not getting it yet. Thanks for the reminder. I think I need some time at home. Have been on the road too much with illness in the family, funeral, baby shower, wedding and all out of state. Hopefully, things will settle down after this upcoming trip.

Marianne, will have to check and see if you have said how you are. Thinking of you and hoping your shot you had is still working and that you aren't back in the same shape you were before :shock: :?: :?: :?:

Myfanwy, waiting for tests and results. Hope they are all good.

Crushed thumbs, major back surgery, cancer, stomach problems. Love and wishes to you with prayers each night for all my TP friends even if I didn't name you all individually. My prayers are for you to all be well.

Joe, there was an article today in GRIT magazine, (now here I thought I bought Mother Earth magazine...never heard of Grit,) but it was a good article on gluten free. Interesting that quinoa and millet are also gluten free. I know they are old-fashioned as far as their current use, but so good and nutritious. They also mentioned brown rice and other things and went into some detail on each.

Dreamweaver, hope you are starting to get better. I know with this sometimes you get worse before you get better. Things are so tough at this stage of life when we have to make such hard decisions with the resistance of your parent and the rest of the family. They aren't there and they don't know. Just not right. When I go home I let my sisters have the say as they are the ones that are there with mom. They let me have a little input, but not much. Just enough to keep me quiet. :lol: :lol: ;-)

We will be staying in a B&B in Ashtabula and DH forgot that I'm not really great with stairs yet, but I am so much better that I can do them now without too much pain. I just wouldn't be able to do them when we get there, for dinner, then for the concert again. I told him it was ok. I will stay downstairs when we get there until we have gone out and had dinner, then I will either stay with him till he has the concert for his practice, etc., and concert, which will be a long afternoon and evening, or go back to the room and skip the concert. I have heard it everyday for about 6 months and he is giving it 3 times in different cities this trip, so it's not like I won't hear it. I just typed "see it" and DH doesn't like that as I shouldn't be going to see a musician or concert, but going to hear them or it. :roll: I just say it is a colloquialism and it doesn't bother me either way, but am making an effort at least to say "hear" for a concert. Wish they had been able to put us up in a hotel. Don't get me wrong, I know B&B's are wonderful, just the convenience of first floor rooms or elevator. Since I'm doing so much better this is a chance for me to test it out :thumbup:
Hugs to all of you,
Daralene
Oh yes, hope DS comes like he promised to water the garden or it will be all dead with this heat and no rain.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> would like to take a rain check on those, Sam! I will type them up later- just was not sure if any one would want to know! I see your temperatures are moderately hot again and no more rain- has the little you had made any difference- or has it all evaporated?
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> brocolli bread - calzone - and no recipe. myfanwy - what are we going to do? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I seem to stay just 20 pages from getting caught up. lol...
> I like Tea, hot or cold but I LOVE coffee hot, and like it iced on a hot day. I love a good coffee cake.
> DH didn't think he liked asperagus until a friend made it, she wrapped 3 spears in a bacon slice to make little bundles and baked them until the bacon was done, mmmm...delish.
> He was also resistant to the idea of parsnips until I used them in mashed potatoes with an extra sharp cheddar cheese, soo good, now he asks for them (in the mashed only of course).
> I just finished the Oatmeal Raisin Cookies for DH's lunches, those and Snickerdoodles are his favorites.
> PB is good on almost anything, but I've never tried it with onions or pickles, but I suppose in Thai or Philippino food Peanut sauce would be with onions amongst the other ingredients, may have to try it sometime, maybe. lol
> Loved my bread machine, made the greatest bread that way, need to get a new one, that would be good to put on the Christmas list.
> Carol, hope things get easier for you, so glad that you have great family and friends to keep your spirits up.
> Marianne, glad your mom is fine and that you are alright also, was afraid when you said it was your bad knee that you'd be back to square one.
> Myfanwy, love the bread recipes can't wait to give them a try.
> Wellies for Ringo might be an idea that has promise, we'll have to play with a pattern for those.  I bet I could sew a pair with rubber soles. hmmm... definitely something to think about.
> Rosa, hope you are doing as well as can be expected and that others are helping you with all you have to take care of. Hugs to you.
> Everyone else, hope all are well and enjoying your day/afternoon/evening. I'm going to go finish a few dishes from baking and put some laundry away.
> Oh the Oatmeal cookie reciept is from the container of Quaker Oats.  Peanut butter added might be a good change, I may have to try that, or Almond butter, hmmm... Next time, I'll let you know how they turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ringo has decided he quite likes being bathed, and I have a temporarily clean puppy at my feet. Next time I will have to move a chair into my tiny bathroom, my back almost gave out! Someone came up with the idea of stilts- A wedge soled wellie might be an answer!
> Glad you like the sound of the bread recipes- they are three of my favourites, apart from things like panini, foccacia, and so on- I much enjoy Calzone, and a broccoli bread I used to make!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Of course we want them.......they sound wonderful :!: Best thing was if we were there to personally share them and then get the recipe/receipt, but next best is to get the recipes for home. I adore broccoli. Never even thought of putting it in bread. Mmmmmm. Have to look and see what you do for your calzone too? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know you are eating for health too and we both know there is no sacrifice to flavor. Everything you make sounds so good.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene

Needleme said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also wish that we could somehow get them to resume where we left off as I have trouble remembering what number I was on last.
> Marge,
> I so agree with this! It is so frustrating to keep coming back to Page One when I make a response!
> 
> 
> 
> After I make a response, it takes me to the final page where my response is. I then use the 'back page' arrows (twice) on my computer to take me back to where I was. Hope this helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks-- I will try this!
Click to expand...

That's what I do too. Takes me right back to where I was. :thumbup: ;-) ;-)


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call the mid-day/noon meal as lunch. The evening meal is dinner/supper. It really bugs my mom when I say dinner instead of supper. I am like Sam, just so I eat!
> 
> 
> 
> I always interchange dinner/supper. But in my mind, I think of supper as a really late meal - like if you've gone to the theatre and have a meal after. This is one of those times when Fireball Dave could give us the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I have taken this from wikipedia:
> Supper is a name for the evening meal in some dialects of English. While often used interchangeably with "dinner" today, supper was traditionally a separate meal. "Dinner" traditionally had been used to refer to the main and most formal meal of the day, which, from the Middle Ages until the 18th century, was most often the midday meal. When the evening meal became the main meal, it was referred to as "dinner", and the lighter midday meal was called "luncheon."
> 
> The term is derived from the French souper, which is still used for this meal in Canadian French, Swiss French and sometimes in Belgian French. It is related to soup. It is also related to the German word for soup, Suppe. (The Oxford English Dictionary, however, suggests that the root, sup, retains obscure origins).[1]
> 
> [edit] Various usagesSupper may refer to, on largely class-based distinctions, either a late-evening snack (working and middle class usage) or to make a distinction between "supper" as an informal family meal (which would be eaten in the kitchen or family dining room) as opposed to "dinner"; generally a grander affair (either or both in terms of the meal and the courses within the meal itself), which would be eaten in the best dining room, may well have guests from outside the household, and for which there may be a dress code.[2] It is common for social interest and hobby clubs that meet in the evening after normal dinner hours to announce that "a light supper" will be served after the main business of the meeting.
> 
> In England, whereas "dinner", when used for the evening meal, is fairly formal, "supper" is used to describe a less formal, simpler family meal. In some areas of the United Kingdom, "supper" is used to describe an evening meal when dinner has been eaten around noon. In some northern British and Australian homes, as in New Zealand and Ireland, "tea" is used for the evening meal. In parts of the United Kingdom, supper is a term for a snack eaten after the evening meal and before bed, usually consisting of a warm, milky drink and British biscuits or cereal, but can include sandwiches.
> 
> In Ireland, a "chicken supper" is a meal of chips, gravy, onions, peas and chicken breast. Similarly in Scotland and perhaps elsewhere in the United Kingdom, such as in Ulster Scots, a fish supper is a portion of fish and chips. The word is used also as a modifier in this way for a range of other similar meals, such as a "sausage supper", "pastie supper", "haggis supper" and indicates the presence of chips.
> 
> In New Zealand it is similar  generally cake and tea/coffee served later in the evening, particularly when people have visitors.
> 
> The distinction between dinner and supper was common in United States farming communities into the twentieth century. In most parts of The United States and Canada today, "supper" and "dinner" are considered synonyms. In many areas, including Ontario, the term "supper" may be rarely used. In Saskatchewan, and much of Atlantic Canada, "supper" means the main meal of the day, usually served in the late afternoon, while "dinner" is served around noon. "Dinner" is used in some areas, such as Newfoundland and Labrador, to describe the noon meal as well as special meals, such as "Thanksgiving Dinner" or "Christmas Dinner", the evening meal being "supper". For harvest meals put on by churches and other community organizations, the term used is "Fowl Supper" (features turkey) or "Fall Supper", never "dinner".
> 
> On the Philippines, dinner, in contrast with supper, is taken well past noon (4 pm-7 pm), hence termed "Hapunan" from "hapon" meaning "noon", it is usually the formal-heavy meal, while supper is usually taken night-time (8 pm-10 pm), likewise termed "Gabihan" from "gabi" meaning "evening or night", is usually a casual-light meal, before sleeping. In Malaysia and Singapore, "dinner" refers to the first evening meal, while "supper" refers to the meal taken later in the evening after dinner, usually between 9PM and midnight.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I have found much research that differed from what Fireball Dave would post and would not always be able to find what he was saying. In my books and in countless thousands of other peoples' books also, wikipedia is ok.
Click to expand...

Thank you for this :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Daralene- the skin tests came up negative- so maybe I am just prone to heavy head colds! That is sensible not to tackle the stairs too many times over, but really good that the diet is working- I have finished my eyelash yarn- and am wondering about looking for some specifically for a teddy bear- might be a good stocking filler for the GC. I need to get some 2.5mm dpn's for some sock yarn I would like to make up for myself- must finish Fale's rugby socks first and Ben's mittens- the first pair were on the small side.
New Zealand will be in mourning this morning the women's rugby team has just lost to the English, in a starter match for the Olympics!!! { I will be sick and tired of Olympics after a month of it- good thing it is only every 4 years- the winter Olympics are more my style}


----------



## daralene

AZ Sticks said:


> Good Wednesday Morning from Kingman Arizona USA- Today will be warm and humid - but no chance of rain. Today will be errands, Tomorrow DH and I will make a trip to Flagstaff to see a specialist about his foot - 5 months in a wheelchair is about our limit - we need to see if the bone is going to heal or if he will need a plate and screws - keep your fingers crossed for healed so we don't have to start over!!
> I received a PM from Bleeps about needle size - she does use 10mm - so that translates to a 15US and 000UK. With 2 strands of yarn and large needles this rug (throw or blankie to us in the USA) will go fast! In my in box this morning I found a recipe to add to the gluten free list - it sounds wonderful for any of us - but I know that Joep is adding to his acceptable cookbook!
> Gluten-Free Zucchini n' Corn Pasta Salad http://www.huffingtonpost.com/amie-valpone/glutenfree-zucchini-n-cor_b_1695879.html
> I haven't caught up today so I will try and do that later - I am off and running for now - my best to all of you - AZ


Wishes and prayers for your DH. It is time for him to be able to get out of that wheel chair. Guess your load of work has really increased with him laid up like that. Hope he doesn't have to start over.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene

Poledra65 said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay everyone I have a good appetizer you might like as we love it. Slice jalapeno's in have, lengthwise seeded, fill with cream cheese and wrap in bacon. Put under broiler til bacon is crispy. Hmmmmmmmmm makes my mouth water thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we used to do that, so good, especially with fresh made French Bread. Thank you for jogging the memory, I'll make some this weekend I think.
Click to expand...

I had a jalapeno stuffed with black beans at a restaurant, nice spices in it and a little avocado.


----------



## preston

the grass is a little greener myfanwy - should have said what isl left is grenner - thre are a lot of brown bare spots that i think will not recover - rain is predicted for late tonight early tomorrow morning and friday morning.

right now it is pleasant but hot - later in the afternoon it will be hotter and the humidity will rise and i will shut the doors and windows and turn on the air. i like the a/c but would much rather have the windows and door open - it also makes it nice for the cats and hickory since they can come and go as they please.

i was driving some miles north of us yesterday - some of the corn was not even to my knees - the beans were barely ankle heighth. the farmers definitely are hurting and this rain - while nice - comes too late for most of them.

there is a breeze out today which helps keep is cooler. i've seen a report and heard it on the news that temperatures are going to be higher than normal through october - i'm not sure if that is just in north america or worldwide.

many people here have farm ponds - originally they were in case of fire so the trucks had somewhere to draw water from since there are no hydrants in the country. now many people swim in them - fish in them - etc - and they also draw their household water from them. the water runs through a purifying system of course before getting to the house. friends of ours are on water rationing - there pond is down about half because there has not been enough rain to keep it full. i have an idea there are others in the same boat.

we have a well but it too depends on rain and snow to keep the water table up to a good level. so crops and grass are not the only concerns with this drought.

i have also heard that some farmers are beginning to sell their herds because it has become so expensive to feed them. grain prices will be at a premium with the corn crop so devastated.

sam



myfanwy said:


> would like to take a rain check on those, Sam! I will type them up later- just was not sure if any one would want to know! I see your temperatures are moderately hot again and no more rain- has the little you had made any difference- or has it all evaporated?
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> brocolli bread - calzone - and no recipe. myfanwy - what are we going to do? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I seem to stay just 20 pages from getting caught up. lol...
> I like Tea, hot or cold but I LOVE coffee hot, and like it iced on a hot day. I love a good coffee cake.
> DH didn't think he liked asperagus until a friend made it, she wrapped 3 spears in a bacon slice to make little bundles and baked them until the bacon was done, mmmm...delish.
> He was also resistant to the idea of parsnips until I used them in mashed potatoes with an extra sharp cheddar cheese, soo good, now he asks for them (in the mashed only of course).
> I just finished the Oatmeal Raisin Cookies for DH's lunches, those and Snickerdoodles are his favorites.
> PB is good on almost anything, but I've never tried it with onions or pickles, but I suppose in Thai or Philippino food Peanut sauce would be with onions amongst the other ingredients, may have to try it sometime, maybe. lol
> Loved my bread machine, made the greatest bread that way, need to get a new one, that would be good to put on the Christmas list.
> Carol, hope things get easier for you, so glad that you have great family and friends to keep your spirits up.
> Marianne, glad your mom is fine and that you are alright also, was afraid when you said it was your bad knee that you'd be back to square one.
> Myfanwy, love the bread recipes can't wait to give them a try.
> Wellies for Ringo might be an idea that has promise, we'll have to play with a pattern for those.  I bet I could sew a pair with rubber soles. hmmm... definitely something to think about.
> Rosa, hope you are doing as well as can be expected and that others are helping you with all you have to take care of. Hugs to you.
> Everyone else, hope all are well and enjoying your day/afternoon/evening. I'm going to go finish a few dishes from baking and put some laundry away.
> Oh the Oatmeal cookie reciept is from the container of Quaker Oats.  Peanut butter added might be a good change, I may have to try that, or Almond butter, hmmm... Next time, I'll let you know how they turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ringo has decided he quite likes being bathed, and I have a temporarily clean puppy at my feet. Next time I will have to move a chair into my tiny bathroom, my back almost gave out! Someone came up with the idea of stilts- A wedge soled wellie might be an answer!
> Glad you like the sound of the bread recipes- they are three of my favourites, apart from things like panini, foccacia, and so on- I much enjoy Calzone, and a broccoli bread I used to make!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> So happy. My girlfriend has a job. She has her Masters in teaching and literacy but there are no jobs right no in our area. They laid so many teachers off that they are being hired whenever a job is open. The job isn't teaching, which is sad, but she is just happy to put food on the table and a roof over her head for herself and her two sons. We went out for dinner and after I found out about the job, I took her to a really nice place for a great drink of wine. Jobs are hard to come by, especially that pay anything decent and have benefits, and she found both. Here's to my friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Was really getting worried and even offered her a few rooms here. Now she will be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> My DD is also trying to get a teaching job. They are few and far between. I'm praying so hard! When she gets a job, she will get her own apartment. A big adjustment for both of us, but one that is needed. It is time!
Click to expand...

They called my friend today and she didn't get the job. All she had to do was tell them yes but she was negotiating salary. They had said she could start Monday, but the partner had to be consulted to negotiate salary and he said she was over qualified as she has a masters degree. She had been crying. We will meet tomorrow before my trip. I will treat her to dinner as I just have to see her and make sure she is ok before I leave. So sad for her.


----------



## Lurker 2

Isn't that awful, to be told you are 'over-qualified'! I do hope something else turns up for your friend!



daralene said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> So happy. My girlfriend has a job. She has her Masters in teaching and literacy but there are no jobs right no in our area. They laid so many teachers off that they are being hired whenever a job is open. The job isn't teaching, which is sad, but she is just happy to put food on the table and a roof over her head for herself and her two sons. We went out for dinner and after I found out about the job, I took her to a really nice place for a great drink of wine. Jobs are hard to come by, especially that pay anything decent and have benefits, and she found both. Here's to my friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Was really getting worried and even offered her a few rooms here. Now she will be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> My DD is also trying to get a teaching job. They are few and far between. I'm praying so hard! When she gets a job, she will get her own apartment. A big adjustment for both of us, but one that is needed. It is time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They called my friend today and she didn't get the job. All she had to do was tell them yes but she was negotiating salary. They had said she could start Monday, but the partner had to be consulted to negotiate salary and he said she was over qualified as she has a masters degree. She had been crying. We will meet tomorrow before my trip. I will treat her to dinner as I just have to see her and make sure she is ok before I leave. So sad for her.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

myfanwy - i was thinking of doing the same thing. i thinking along the lines of a light brown with a darker eyelash yarn - hopefully it comes in brown.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Daralene- the skin tests came up negative- so maybe I am just prone to heavy head colds! That is sensible not to tackle the stairs too many times over, but really good that the diet is working- I have finished my eyelash yarn- and am wondering about looking for some specifically for a teddy bear- might be a good stocking filler for the GC. I need to get some 2.5mm dpn's for some sock yarn I would like to make up for myself- must finish Fale's rugby socks first and Ben's mittens- the first pair were on the small side.
> New Zealand will be in mourning this morning the women's rugby team has just lost to the English, in a starter match for the Olympics!!! { I will be sick and tired of Olympics after a month of it- good thing it is only every 4 years- the winter Olympics are more my style}


----------



## pammie1234

They called my friend today and she didn't get the job. All she had to do was tell them yes but she was negotiating salary. They had said she could start Monday, but the partner had to be consulted to negotiate salary and he said she was over qualified as she has a masters degree. She had been crying. We will meet tomorrow before my trip. I will treat her to dinner as I just have to see her and make sure she is ok before I leave. So sad for her. [/quote]

I am so sorry for your friend. She is so lucky to have someone like you to be there for her. I have never understood the "over qualified" statement. If someone is willing to do the work, why not let them! Many would take a pay cut just to have a job.


----------



## preston

alright folks. QUANDRY

i was just talking to the folks that supply my liquid oxygen and they rent portable concentrators. so...do i change my plans and go to seattle. i would really like to be there. hate these kinds of decisions. need to make up my mind by end of week to have time to get everything set up. oh yes - the cost is $10/day which i would need to pay out of pocket - which i could. personally i think i could do it - it was the traveling without oxygen that had me debating the issue.

HELP!!!

sam


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Daralene- the skin tests came up negative- so maybe I am just prone to heavy head colds! That is sensible not to tackle the stairs too many times over, but really good that the diet is working- I have finished my eyelash yarn- and am wondering about looking for some specifically for a teddy bear- might be a good stocking filler for the GC. I need to get some 2.5mm dpn's for some sock yarn I would like to make up for myself- must finish Fale's rugby socks first and Ben's mittens- the first pair were on the small side.
> New Zealand will be in mourning this morning the women's rugby team has just lost to the English, in a starter match for the Olympics!!! { I will be sick and tired of Olympics after a month of it- good thing it is only every 4 years- the winter Olympics are more my style}


That is so wonderful Myfanwy. Now just wish you didn't get those horrible head colds. It sure makes you feel miserable when those hit.  Oh yes, teddy bears for stocking stuffers. I used to make those but did them by sewing fake fur fabric. Haven't done for over 40 years.
Sorry the women's rugby team lost.   Must have been so disappointing for them. Saw where there will be lots and lots of soldiers, like thousands for security.

Well, I'm off again. DH just got home.
Hugs to you and all.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> alright folks. QUANDRY
> 
> i was just talking to the folks that supply my liquid oxygen and they rent portable concentrators. so...do i change my plans and go to seattle. i would really like to be there. hate these kinds of decisions. need to make up my mind by end of week to have time to get everything set up. oh yes - the cost is $10/day which i would need to pay out of pocket - which i could. personally i think i could do it - it was the traveling without oxygen that had me debating the issue.
> 
> HELP!!!
> 
> sam


If it were me I would go. You have all those wonderful people waiting for you and I think it would be the chance of the lifetime.
:-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
May come a day when you can't go, but since you can now and you are thinking about it....but don't let me decide. You know your total feeling of comfort with this and your health. We want you with us on the TP a long long time, so make the decision based on your health. Is the oxygen the only thing holding you back. Then go. If there are other things, then be sure and take those into consideration too. Oh how I wish I could meet the whole group in Seattle too. When is it you are going??


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Speaking of bears, the police shot and killed a nuisance bear that had been hanging around the neighbourhood for a few days. They shot it about 1/2 block away 9:45pm last evening. Twenty minutes before my little mini schnauzer was outside in the front yarn (which is chain-linked fenced) and then she suddenly went into a frantic frenzy. I ran outside and scooped her up and ran back into the house. This was strange behaviour for her and her normal "bear" reaction. I slept well last night!!! I would hear the bear in the back yard and Lucky would bark and carry on during the nights when it was back there in the yard. There are no berries this year to satisfy and feed the bears so more of them are in town this year.
> 
> What is your wildlife story/experience that is memorable for you? Would love to hear some stories!!


I have so many bear stories from when I lived in Colorado.. it was an adventure to share the forest with such marvelous creatures. I guess the worst was when a bear had gotten hit with an arrow during bow season, it went crazy with the pain and attacked, the hunter didn't have a pistol or a gun with him and was unable to load his bow, lucky for him a fellow hunter ran to the screams of both the animal and the hunter! He was not seasoned on the bow and had no business hunting alone for sure! 
I love bears, have watched them in the woods (at a very respectful distance) and have endured them invading the lodge grounds searching for food. Hate to see them destroyed when their natural food is scarce, but do understand them being put down when they are a constant and possibly dangerous to the community.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam! If it was me, and affordable I would be going- I love a bit of adventure! and all the Seattle/Washington KP'ers would want to have a real TP!


----------



## daralene

pammie1234 said:


> They called my friend today and she didn't get the job. All she had to do was tell them yes but she was negotiating salary. They had said she could start Monday, but the partner had to be consulted to negotiate salary and he said she was over qualified as she has a masters degree. She had been crying. We will meet tomorrow before my trip. I will treat her to dinner as I just have to see her and make sure she is ok before I leave. So sad for her.


I am so sorry for your friend. She is so lucky to have someone like you to be there for her. I have never understood the "over qualified" statement. If someone is willing to do the work, why not let them! Many would take a pay cut just to have a job.[/quote]

Thanks Pammie, I feel like crying too. We were both so excited. She has no money coming in at all. She doesn't want to move in here but it may come to that with her sons. I told her I won't charge rent and she can work around the place till she finds work. I helped her brainstorm and I think I gave her a good tip to call this one lady who really wanted to hire her and thinks the world of her but has no openings. Perhaps she would call as there is a job in the teaching field but it is all year and maybe this lady would call and at least get her a courtesy interview. I feel like if they meet her they will know her qualities and hire her. That gave her a little hope.


----------



## KatyNora

preston said:


> alright folks. QUANDRY
> 
> i was just talking to the folks that supply my liquid oxygen and they rent portable concentrators. so...do i change my plans and go to seattle. i would really like to be there. hate these kinds of decisions. need to make up my mind by end of week to have time to get everything set up. oh yes - the cost is $10/day which i would need to pay out of pocket - which i could. personally i think i could do it - it was the traveling without oxygen that had me debating the issue.
> 
> HELP!!!
> 
> sam


Oh, yes, yes, yes!! :lol: If you truly feel up to it, of course. You know we'd love to have the chance to meet up.


----------



## mjs

orcagrandma said:


> mjs - I still don't understand the watched and unwatched topics as they are all confusing to me so I find myself reading and rereading the same things unless someone answers a topic I wrote about in reply to someones topic. So if someone can give me a briefing on the headings I'd appreciate it, maybe privately. I try looking at pg. 1 and the last page and don't see much difference or..............I just don't get it. I think I could have come up with a much simpler and more understandable format. And the main home page I don't get as none of my questions have appeared so go figure whoever designed it. Just me talking though here.


I've not had any luck using various kinds of search so I just regard this as a pleasurable pastime and if things are missed it's not life-changing, though it may be frustrating.


----------



## mjs

orcagrandma said:


> Okay this is CRAZY! It was 91 degrees at 10:30 p.m. here. Yikes! It is cooler this summer than last so far, only 12 days of over 100 instead of 31 as it was last year today. Insane and more to come. But so much to be thankful for like MY MOM GOT HER CAST OFF TODAY! YEAH!


We have it hot, which I hate but I imagine you are much worse off. It was over 80 when I got up just before 9:00 a.m. yesterday. But I am grateful for my two small air conditioners.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also wish that we could somehow get them to resume where we left off as I have trouble remembering what number I was on last.
> Marge,
> I so agree with this! It is so frustrating to keep coming back to Page One when I make a response!
> 
> 
> 
> After I make a response, it takes me to the final page where my response is. I then use the 'back page' arrows (twice) on my computer to take me back to where I was. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Me too. Back arrow is so useful.


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the recipe I am quoting also gave a vegetarian version but I am not sure where my copy ended up! The book was a very impressive crofters recipe book I found in Strontian!
> 
> I'm sure you're right, but I've never heard of anyone nowadays making their own haggis, it would be too much bother! It's starting to become popular as a stuffing for chicken breasts etc. My friend and I were out for lunch today and she had a baked potato with a haggis topping.
> 
> I'm having another sleepless night, but I must try and sleep now as it's after 3am! Speak again tomorrow. Night, night. :-D
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it must be getting pretty late there. I cannot tell from the time posted here. It does not seem to be related to any time I know. I wish it had the time of the place where the message originates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both would be good, the time where it originates would be great, but also the same time so can see how the timing relates to previous posts. After all if this post said 9.04pm there would be no way of knowing how close the next post is to it- and sometimes it is useful to know when the past post was posted. Maybe the time so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be able to have Eudora for my e-mail and I still think it had the best options of any service. I loved that they gave you a choice of time - either the origin or yours.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call the mid-day/noon meal as lunch. The evening meal is dinner/supper. It really bugs my mom when I say dinner instead of supper. I am like Sam, just so I eat!
> 
> 
> 
> I always interchange dinner/supper. But in my mind, I think of supper as a really late meal - like if you've gone to the theatre and have a meal after. This is one of those times when Fireball Dave could give us the definition.
Click to expand...

I think this is very much a matter of culture. When I have read English novels it seems that people are always having supper after the theater. In this country they may do so in the big cities, but I suspect it's not very common.


----------



## preston

i almost forget - another gluten free recipe for Gluten Free Zucchini and Corn Pasta Salad.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/amie-valpone/glutenfree-zucchini-n-cor_b_1695879.html

sam


----------



## mjs

KatyNora said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I buy locally grown organic whole wheat flour. It's coarser than the King Arthur I was using and makes a lighter loaf. I found that KA's Irish flour is more similar to our local flour, so that is my next choice if I run out. All of it expensive, but then there is just I and two slices of toast with a cup of tea are my breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point, mjs. When I buy bread, I tend to the pricey multi-grain breads anyway, so buying higher quality flour wouldn't really be an increase in the budget and, like you, I'm solo so a loaf lasts for a while. I'll be off to the thrift shops later today to see if I can find a deal on a "practice" bread maker.
Click to expand...

My first bread machine was a Zojurushi, which I still don't know how to spell. It was expensive but very good. - Except it started to have a problem too soon and I would have had to send it off to NY to be fixed. Next I just bought cheap at Walmart, just ok. When there was another low price at Walmart I got my current one ($30) and it's ok but has gone for years. Not wonderful, but also not $200. The really weird thing is that I can use only 1/2 tsp yeast (yes, that's accurate) in a normal loaf. I read reviews on the current Zo, and they are so mixed that I thought the odds just were not good enough for the investment. So many appliances seem to be like this - maybe 2/3 rave reviews, and 1/3 absolutely dismal. It seems to be a crap shoot.


----------



## Sandy

KatyNora said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> alright folks. QUANDRY
> 
> i was just talking to the folks that supply my liquid oxygen and they rent portable concentrators. so...do i change my plans and go to seattle. i would really like to be there. hate these kinds of decisions. need to make up my mind by end of week to have time to get everything set up. oh yes - the cost is $10/day which i would need to pay out of pocket - which i could. personally i think i could do it - it was the traveling without oxygen that had me debating the issue.
> 
> HELP!!!
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, yes, yes!! :lol: If you truly feel up to it, of course. You know we'd love to have the chance to meet up.
Click to expand...

I second that motion! But only if you are up to it Sam! Hopefully Party On!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> So happy. My girlfriend has a job. She has her Masters in teaching and literacy but there are no jobs right no in our area. They laid so many teachers off that they are being hired whenever a job is open. The job isn't teaching, which is sad, but she is just happy to put food on the table and a roof over her head for herself and her two sons. We went out for dinner and after I found out about the job, I took her to a really nice place for a great drink of wine. Jobs are hard to come by, especially that pay anything decent and have benefits, and she found both. Here's to my friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Was really getting worried and even offered her a few rooms here. Now she will be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> My DD is also trying to get a teaching job. They are few and far between. I'm praying so hard! When she gets a job, she will get her own apartment. A big adjustment for both of us, but one that is needed. It is time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They called my friend today and she didn't get the job. All she had to do was tell them yes but she was negotiating salary. They had said she could start Monday, but the partner had to be consulted to negotiate salary and he said she was over qualified as she has a masters degree. She had been crying. We will meet tomorrow before my trip. I will treat her to dinner as I just have to see her and make sure she is ok before I leave. So sad for her.
Click to expand...

Many years ago I was interviewed for a job at Cornell. The guy told me he would not consider hiring me because I would have to take a salary cut. I was furious since I figured that was my decision. In my field if you did not want to move up, and I did not, it meant you would take a cut probably when you moved. And Cornell would surely have been a prestigious place if you wanted to go on. Where I ended up turned out to be disastrous for both sides. I did not make this decision when I had a job open, and hired a clerk who was very over-qualified. But she had to live here to help her mother and she needed a job.


----------



## RookieRetiree

preston said:


> alright folks. QUANDRY
> 
> i was just talking to the folks that supply my liquid oxygen and they rent portable concentrators. so...do i change my plans and go to seattle. i would really like to be there. hate these kinds of decisions. need to make up my mind by end of week to have time to get everything set up. oh yes - the cost is $10/day which i would need to pay out of pocket - which i could. personally i think i could do it - it was the traveling without oxygen that had me debating the issue.
> 
> HELP!!!
> 
> sam


I would say "go for it", but I'm not in your shoes. You know best!!


----------



## oddball

oddball said:


> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouln't be without my bread machine now. Our favourite is a mix of half wholemeal/ half white bread flour. I then toss in 2-3 tblsps of mixed seeds. Even better when toasted because the seeds taste much nuttier. How about some peanut butter mixed in with the mars/rice crispie bars KateB, I think that could be an idea.
> Such lovely sunny weather we are having at the moment, hope it lasts for a while. Off to thr New Forest show on Wednesday with DD and boyfriend. She loves going round the food halls and demos. Hopefully will pick up some new ideas and tips. Will report back with some if I do.
> Sam- your recipes are sounding so good, hope to try some soon when I can get into my kitchen-DD makes cakes and cookies for any excuse- new job, birthdays, meetings, as I say any excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the show on Wed,forcast to be the hottest day of the year so far.How can it be any hotter than today?!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chayjan. DD just told me we are to be away at 8 o'clock in the morning so better not stay on here til midnight tonight!!
Click to expand...

Hi everyone, well I,ve missed chatting with you all today but had a wonderful day at New Forest Show. Boy was it hot,29c. Felt sorry for all the stall holders in the maquees. Thank goodness I took a battery fan with me.
Got back in time to go make the tea/coffee and do the tuck for the kids at band. So tired now will have to catch up tomorrow. Good night all x


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> alright folks. QUANDRY
> 
> i was just talking to the folks that supply my liquid oxygen and they rent portable concentrators. so...do i change my plans and go to seattle. i would really like to be there. hate these kinds of decisions. need to make up my mind by end of week to have time to get everything set up. oh yes - the cost is $10/day which i would need to pay out of pocket - which i could. personally i think i could do it - it was the traveling without oxygen that had me debating the issue.
> 
> HELP!!!
> 
> sam


Sam, there are many who will encourage you to go. That is what your heart also wishes to do. I am going to give you the voice of reason and pull you back down into reality.

For your own sake, you need to write out a list of pros and cons of what would happen if you should decide to go. You can base this on your past trips there and what the reality of your health is today. Then you have to weigh out if it is worth the risk or not to stay home. Get cracking and start that list and have Heidi go over it and possibly add to it as she would see things from a different viewpoint but still have your total abilities in her mind.

Just as a by the way for you Sam, we still love you no matter what you decide!! Hugs for a friend!


----------



## 5mmdpns

ok all you tea party people, I need to pick your recipe boxes for spaggetti squash recipes. Can they be cooked in a slow cooker rather than the heating up the oven? I got two of them today and they are about six inches in diameter and about 9 inches long. I need some recipes!!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sandy

5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> alright folks. QUANDRY
> 
> i was just talking to the folks that supply my liquid oxygen and they rent portable concentrators. so...do i change my plans and go to seattle. i would really like to be there. hate these kinds of decisions. need to make up my mind by end of week to have time to get everything set up. oh yes - the cost is $10/day which i would need to pay out of pocket - which i could. personally i think i could do it - it was the traveling without oxygen that had me debating the issue.
> 
> HELP!!!
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, there are many who will encourage you to go. That is what your heart also wishes to do. I am going to give you the voice of reason and pull you back down into reality.
> 
> For your own sake, you need to write out a list of pros and cons of what would happen if you should decide to go. You can base this on your past trips there and what the reality of your health is today. Then you have to weigh out if it is worth the risk or not to stay home. Get cracking and start that list and have Heidi go over it and possibly add to it as she would see things from a different viewpoint but still have your total abilities in her mind.
> 
> Just as a by the way for you Sam, we still love you no matter what you decide!! Hugs for a friend!
Click to expand...

I totally agree!


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, do what is best for you. I'm glad that you have the option of the portable oxygen. It is not good for you to go very long without the oxygen. Now you have a big decision to make!


----------



## Sandy

5mmdpns said:


> ok all you tea party people, I need to pick your recipe boxes for spaggetti squash recipes. Can they be cooked in a slow cooker rather than the heating up the oven? I got two of them today and they are about six inches in diameter and about 9 inches long. I need some recipes!!! Thanks everyone!


You can fix them in the microwave. You can either cut them in half and place them cut side down in a dish with water in it or you can prick it with a fork for steam to escape and leave it whole. Then just cut it half and scoop it out. I like mine with just butter on it but you can use anything on spaghetti squash just depends on your tastes. Cooking time will vary with microwaves. I would start with 10-15 minutes and check with knife or fork as to whether it is done or not.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I love this 5!!!! Great info - although I may be more confused than ever.....but it's not your fault!!! Ha Ha!! AZ



5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call the mid-day/noon meal as lunch. The evening meal is dinner/supper. It really bugs my mom when I say dinner instead of supper. I am like Sam, just so I eat!
> 
> 
> 
> I always interchange dinner/supper. But in my mind, I think of supper as a really late meal - like if you've gone to the theatre and have a meal after. This is one of those times when Fireball Dave could give us the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I have taken this from wikipedia:
> Supper is a name for the evening meal in some dialects of English. While often used interchangeably with "dinner" today, supper was traditionally a separate meal. "Dinner" traditionally had been used to refer to the main and most formal meal of the day, which, from the Middle Ages until the 18th century, was most often the midday meal. When the evening meal became the main meal, it was referred to as "dinner", and the lighter midday meal was called "luncheon."
> 
> The term is derived from the French souper, which is still used for this meal in Canadian French, Swiss French and sometimes in Belgian French. It is related to soup. It is also related to the German word for soup, Suppe. (The Oxford English Dictionary, however, suggests that the root, sup, retains obscure origins).[1]
> 
> [edit] Various usagesSupper may refer to, on largely class-based distinctions, either a late-evening snack (working and middle class usage) or to make a distinction between "supper" as an informal family meal (which would be eaten in the kitchen or family dining room) as opposed to "dinner"; generally a grander affair (either or both in terms of the meal and the courses within the meal itself), which would be eaten in the best dining room, may well have guests from outside the household, and for which there may be a dress code.[2] It is common for social interest and hobby clubs that meet in the evening after normal dinner hours to announce that "a light supper" will be served after the main business of the meeting.
> 
> In England, whereas "dinner", when used for the evening meal, is fairly formal, "supper" is used to describe a less formal, simpler family meal. In some areas of the United Kingdom, "supper" is used to describe an evening meal when dinner has been eaten around noon. In some northern British and Australian homes, as in New Zealand and Ireland, "tea" is used for the evening meal. In parts of the United Kingdom, supper is a term for a snack eaten after the evening meal and before bed, usually consisting of a warm, milky drink and British biscuits or cereal, but can include sandwiches.
> 
> In Ireland, a "chicken supper" is a meal of chips, gravy, onions, peas and chicken breast. Similarly in Scotland and perhaps elsewhere in the United Kingdom, such as in Ulster Scots, a fish supper is a portion of fish and chips. The word is used also as a modifier in this way for a range of other similar meals, such as a "sausage supper", "pastie supper", "haggis supper" and indicates the presence of chips.
> 
> In New Zealand it is similar  generally cake and tea/coffee served later in the evening, particularly when people have visitors.
> 
> The distinction between dinner and supper was common in United States farming communities into the twentieth century. In most parts of The United States and Canada today, "supper" and "dinner" are considered synonyms. In many areas, including Ontario, the term "supper" may be rarely used. In Saskatchewan, and much of Atlantic Canada, "supper" means the main meal of the day, usually served in the late afternoon, while "dinner" is served around noon. "Dinner" is used in some areas, such as Newfoundland and Labrador, to describe the noon meal as well as special meals, such as "Thanksgiving Dinner" or "Christmas Dinner", the evening meal being "supper". For harvest meals put on by churches and other community organizations, the term used is "Fowl Supper" (features turkey) or "Fall Supper", never "dinner".
> 
> On the Philippines, dinner, in contrast with supper, is taken well past noon (4 pm-7 pm), hence termed "Hapunan" from "hapon" meaning "noon", it is usually the formal-heavy meal, while supper is usually taken night-time (8 pm-10 pm), likewise termed "Gabihan" from "gabi" meaning "evening or night", is usually a casual-light meal, before sleeping. In Malaysia and Singapore, "dinner" refers to the first evening meal, while "supper" refers to the meal taken later in the evening after dinner, usually between 9PM and midnight.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I have found much research that differed from what Fireball Dave would post and would not always be able to find what he was saying. In my books and in countless thousands of other peoples' books also, wikipedia is ok.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

What do you use for seasonings on that spaggetti squash? I believe I only had it once before in my life. And do the seasonings go on before it is cooked or after?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Now I know who to call when I decide to try knitting socks.....AZ



5mmdpns said:


> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.Well fellow KPers you have a lot to answer for!!!!!!!! I stumbled on this site by accident and have been addicted to it ever since.It is so entertaining this thread being particularly close and everyone caring about the others. I spend far more time on here than I should but my knitting doesn't seem to be suffering at all,on the contrary for???????years Iv'e done mostly baby clothes and sweaters.Now due to you on KP I'm addicted to socks and today I finished my first face cloth,garter stitch from corner to corner I DO with a crochet borders.I am thrilled with it,I just couldn't understand you in the US making such a big thing about them with all the fancy patterns I DO NOW!!!!!!!!.I just want to keep on making them and now I kmow what everyone is getting for Christmas !!!!!! I'll shut up now I've got that off of my chest Jan
> 
> 
> 
> Jan, in my opinion only, socks are the number one item to be knitted!!!! my first knitting experience was with a set of dpns. Mom had cast on stitches, handed it to me and said "now knit". She had cast on for socks and the pattern came out of her head! I was totally enthralled by this -- of course I was only ten years old, and my Mom was my hero!! I still have one of those socks 41 years later!!!! haha, never lost my love of the dpns and socks. Welcome to the world of socks, you are now a socker!!  :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

For sure AZ!! socks it is!!

If you dont have a sock book, then I suggest to you the Ann Budd book "Getting Started Knitting Socks". It is very inexpensive on amazon. It is my number one book. It is the basic sock pattern and the instructions include any size of needle and any weight of yarn for any size of foot. I love to simply read this book for pleasure (ok now, everyone, stop laughing, I have read it at least 23 times and have enjoyed every page!!). Now you have got me talking socks and a whole tea party will end up in sock land!!! hahaa


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Daralene - AZ



daralene said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Wednesday Morning from Kingman Arizona USA- Today will be warm and humid - but no chance of rain. Today will be errands, Tomorrow DH and I will make a trip to Flagstaff to see a specialist about his foot - 5 months in a wheelchair is about our limit - we need to see if the bone is going to heal or if he will need a plate and screws - keep your fingers crossed for healed so we don't have to start over!!
> I received a PM from Bleeps about needle size - she does use 10mm - so that translates to a 15US and 000UK. With 2 strands of yarn and large needles this rug (throw or blankie to us in the USA) will go fast! In my in box this morning I found a recipe to add to the gluten free list - it sounds wonderful for any of us - but I know that Joep is adding to his acceptable cookbook!
> Gluten-Free Zucchini n' Corn Pasta Salad http://www.huffingtonpost.com/amie-valpone/glutenfree-zucchini-n-cor_b_1695879.html
> I haven't caught up today so I will try and do that later - I am off and running for now - my best to all of you - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> Wishes and prayers for your DH. It is time for him to be able to get out of that wheel chair. Guess your load of work has really increased with him laid up like that. Hope he doesn't have to start over.
> Hugs,
> Daralene
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

oooooeeeeeyyuuuummmmy!!! just picked some green and yellow beans and smoother them with butter (not peanut butter -- that is for my pumpernickle toast) and enjoy!!!


----------



## budasha

preston said:


> alright folks. QUANDRY
> 
> i was just talking to the folks that supply my liquid oxygen and they rent portable concentrators. so...do i change my plans and go to seattle. i would really like to be there. hate these kinds of decisions. need to make up my mind by end of week to have time to get everything set up. oh yes - the cost is $10/day which i would need to pay out of pocket - which i could. personally i think i could do it - it was the traveling without oxygen that had me debating the issue.
> 
> HELP!!!
> 
> sam


Why don't you go. If you can get a portable, it will be convenient for you and you don't have to give up your trip. $10 a day isn't much when you think of the enjoyment you'll have. You only live once so go for it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

preston said:


> alright folks. QUANDRY
> 
> i was just talking to the folks that supply my liquid oxygen and they rent portable concentrators. so...do i change my plans and go to seattle. i would really like to be there. hate these kinds of decisions. need to make up my mind by end of week to have time to get everything set up. oh yes - the cost is $10/day which i would need to pay out of pocket - which i could. personally i think i could do it - it was the traveling without oxygen that had me debating the issue.
> 
> HELP!!!
> 
> sam


Sam, if you can do it safely enough for your own comfort, please go for it!! Our lives are already full enough of things we wish we'd done. Even if the cost were to take a good-sized chuck out of pocket, if you are comfortable with it your family will never think ''if Dad/Grandpa hadn't gone to Seattle that one time, I would have inherited more money!''

You didn't raise them that way and they will rejoice that you have had the opportunity to meet folks who are special to you, too.

Go for it and ENJOY. Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha

daralene said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> So happy. My girlfriend has a job. She has her Masters in teaching and literacy but there are no jobs right no in our area. They laid so many teachers off that they are being hired whenever a job is open. The job isn't teaching, which is sad, but she is just happy to put food on the table and a roof over her head for herself and her two sons. We went out for dinner and after I found out about the job, I took her to a really nice place for a great drink of wine. Jobs are hard to come by, especially that pay anything decent and have benefits, and she found both. Here's to my friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Was really getting worried and even offered her a few rooms here. Now she will be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> My DD is also trying to get a teaching job. They are few and far between. I'm praying so hard! When she gets a job, she will get her own apartment. A big adjustment for both of us, but one that is needed. It is time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They called my friend today and she didn't get the job. All she had to do was tell them yes but she was negotiating salary. They had said she could start Monday, but the partner had to be consulted to negotiate salary and he said she was over qualified as she has a masters degree. She had been crying. We will meet tomorrow before my trip. I will treat her to dinner as I just have to see her and make sure she is ok before I leave. So sad for her.
Click to expand...

How sad for her. It happens to so many people who are more than willing to take any kind of job. It mystifies me to think that an employer isn't willing to hire someone who is over qualified - they're sure not using their noggin to think that their getting more than their money's worth.


----------



## budasha

Sandy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok all you tea party people, I need to pick your recipe boxes for spaggetti squash recipes. Can they be cooked in a slow cooker rather than the heating up the oven? I got two of them today and they are about six inches in diameter and about 9 inches long. I need some recipes!!! Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> You can fix them in the microwave. You can either cut them in half and place them cut side down in a dish with water in it or you can prick it with a fork for steam to escape and leave it whole. Then just cut it half and scoop it out. I like mine with just butter on it but you can use anything on spaghetti squash just depends on your tastes. Cooking time will vary with microwaves. I would start with 10-15 minutes and check with knife or fork as to whether it is done or not.
Click to expand...

I've done that too and like it. You can also use it like spaghetti and put sauce on top if you wish. Personally, I just like the butter.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I will put Ann's book on my Amazon wish list - thanks for the advice! AZ



5mmdpns said:


> For sure AZ!! socks it is!!
> 
> If you dont have a sock book, then I suggest to you the Ann Budd book "Getting Started Knitting Socks". It is very inexpensive on amazon. It is my number one book. It is the basic sock pattern and the instructions include any size of needle and any weight of yarn for any size of foot. I love to simply read this book for pleasure (ok now, everyone, stop laughing, I have read it at least 23 times and have enjoyed every page!!). Now you have got me talking socks and a whole tea party will end up in sock land!!! hahaa


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> What do you use for seasonings on that spaggetti squash? I believe I only had it once before in my life. And do the seasonings go on before it is cooked or after?


I just use salt/pepper and butter and after it's cooked.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well Sam - You know you would love to go - but you are the only one that really knows your physical limitations. We all have to make decisions that suck.... and giving up doing things we've always done and still love to do, is one of them..... a pro and con list is my go to answer - then you might want to talk it over with your family..... You've got a few days to decide - You'll make the right choice! Have a great week - AZ



preston said:


> alright folks. QUANDRY
> 
> i was just talking to the folks that supply my liquid oxygen and they rent portable concentrators. so...do i change my plans and go to seattle. i would really like to be there. hate these kinds of decisions. need to make up my mind by end of week to have time to get everything set up. oh yes - the cost is $10/day which i would need to pay out of pocket - which i could. personally i think i could do it - it was the traveling without oxygen that had me debating the issue.
> 
> HELP!!!
> 
> sam


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> I have found much research that differed from what Fireball Dave would post and would not always be able to find what he was saying. In my books and in countless thousands of other peoples' books also, wikipedia is ok.


IMHO Wikipedia is fine for this type of setting- I haven't managed to see things that I know are wrong on it, including more obscure pieces of info. But Daves objection is that it is not necessarily checked etc and so not is not a reliable academic source. And this is quite right (though we were told that it could be useful as an introdction to a topic but not as a reference etc). But this TP is not required to meet academic standards! And googling something is no more reliable as any and everything can come up that way as well. Probably less relaible actually as wikipedia seems to do something about making sure it is referenced etc.


----------



## jmai5421

Sandy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok all you tea party people, I need to pick your recipe boxes for spaggetti squash recipes. Can they be cooked in a slow cooker rather than the heating up the oven? I got two of them today and they are about six inches in diameter and about 9 inches long. I need some recipes!!! Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> You can fix them in the microwave. You can either cut them in half and place them cut side down in a dish with water in it or you can prick it with a fork for steam to escape and leave it whole. Then just cut it half and scoop it out. I like mine with just butter on it but you can use anything on spaghetti squash just depends on your tastes. Cooking time will vary with microwaves. I would start with 10-15 minutes and check with knife or fork as to whether it is done or not.
Click to expand...

I do the same in the microwave. Some of it I freeze for winter, some I have with butter, S&P, and i also like spagetti sauce on the squash. The spagetti squash has a bland flavor, but takes on the flavor of whatever you add to it.


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> For sure AZ!! socks it is!!
> 
> If you dont have a sock book, then I suggest to you the Ann Budd book "Getting Started Knitting Socks". It is very inexpensive on amazon. It is my number one book. It is the basic sock pattern and the instructions include any size of needle and any weight of yarn for any size of foot. I love to simply read this book for pleasure (ok now, everyone, stop laughing, I have read it at least 23 times and have enjoyed every page!!). Now you have got me talking socks and a whole tea party will end up in sock land!!! hahaa


Thanks for the tip. I knit socks, but I have a sister who wants to learn. I am afraid of trying to explain things to her since I am left handed and knit that way. i will get this book for her for Christmas. Of course I will read it first. Wow, 23 times!


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> They called my friend today and she didn't get the job. All she had to do was tell them yes but she was negotiating salary. They had said she could start Monday, but the partner had to be consulted to negotiate salary and he said she was over qualified as she has a masters degree. She had been crying. We will meet tomorrow before my trip. I will treat her to dinner as I just have to see her and make sure she is ok before I leave. So sad for her.


How horrid not to get a job because you are over qualified. We are pushed to get more and more education and then end up over qualified. I must admit though to having been guilty of a similar thing. My husband was looking at employing someone educated well above the level needed for the job. I wondered whether she would stay (once she finished her PhD wouldn't she want to go and use it?)- but a few years later she is still there and a great worker. 
I know the young ones today are told they must stay at school, then go to uni etc so they can get jobs. But if everyone does this than all that happens is that the education level needed increases. If only a few aregoing on to the next level than yes it helps them. But if not if everyone reaches the new level. And those people who for whatever are unable to learn get further and further behind and less and less able to cope in the world. Surely there must a point at which the benefits of education level out for normal life skills?


----------



## Sandy

5mmdpns said:


> What do you use for seasonings on that spaggetti squash? I believe I only had it once before in my life. And do the seasonings go on before it is cooked or after?


Any seasonings you like. Glenn likes brown sugar and butter. You can use tomato sauce and fix it like spaghetti, or nutmeg, cinnamon really any seasonings you like as it takes on that flavor. I prefer plain butter. let your taste buds go wild! The seasonings go on after cooking. Have fun with it


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> For sure AZ!! socks it is!!
> 
> Now you have got me talking socks and a whole tea party will end up in sock land!!! hahaa


Especially if you get me going too! Socks are the thing I knit most as well. Sitting here working in The Sweet Tomato Heel. Don't kniow yet how it will go, still too early on know if it works. Currently frogging some again. I don't know it well enough yet to read it. But I normally use the magic loop. I tend to drop dpns and spend time hunting for them. And not good when I am out with them! I have been in some interesting places where trying to find the escaped needles would be rather interesting.


----------



## darowil

Sam if you are sure that the only problem was the lack of oxygen go for it. But like5mmdpn said look at all aspects. You really stuggled last time, and things will harder away from home even with oxygen. But if you think you can do it do it- after all you aren't likely to be more able to do it later. Knowing very little about American weather patterns is Seattle cooler than where you are? You struggle with the heat so would need to think twice about going someone hotter. But if its cooler it could be good for you! But keep doing things as long as you can.


----------



## Marianne818

orcagrandma said:


> Okay this is CRAZY! It was 91 degrees at 10:30 p.m. here. Yikes! It is cooler this summer than last so far, only 12 days of over 100 instead of 31 as it was last year today. Insane and more to come. But so much to be thankful for like MY MOM GOT HER CAST OFF TODAY! YEAH!


YEAH :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love when cast come off!!! Our temp was 98 F here today.. too hat to move around much outside..


----------



## Marianne818

daralene said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news! I didn't have to have a cast put on but I do have another splint (this one I can take off) it is just covering the thumb and held on with a wrap. It sure feels good to have it off for a while. I've been icing it without the splint what a relief! I go back next week to have more xray's taken to see if there was any movement. I've had the splint off for a couple of hours now and I will probably put it back on soon as I will be starting dinner soon. In response to the meal terminology we use breakfast-lunch-dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Great news Sandy. Just take it easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hurt for you. So glad you got some good news. Seems there are so many on hear that are hurting. Glad you got a little relief :thumbup: Keep healing.
> Hugs,
> Daralene
Click to expand...

So glad you are going with no cast!!! Especially in the summer, My worst summer was when I had both legs in casts from the knees down.. had walking cast eventually but man the heat and casts just don't mix well at all!! 
Take it easy and don't over do while the splint is off ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns

jmai5421 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> For sure AZ!! socks it is!!
> 
> If you dont have a sock book, then I suggest to you the Ann Budd book "Getting Started Knitting Socks". It is very inexpensive on amazon. It is my number one book. It is the basic sock pattern and the instructions include any size of needle and any weight of yarn for any size of foot. I love to simply read this book for pleasure (ok now, everyone, stop laughing, I have read it at least 23 times and have enjoyed every page!!). Now you have got me talking socks and a whole tea party will end up in sock land!!! hahaa
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I knit socks, but I have a sister who wants to learn. I am afraid of trying to explain things to her since I am left handed and knit that way. i will get this book for her for Christmas. Of course I will read it first. Wow, 23 times!
Click to expand...

And it is still my go-to book for when I get stuck on something or I need to refer to something socks. I am not done reading it either!!! I love to read it and knit socks in my head when I physically can not knit because of my fibromyalgia. I may have to check out and see if I can buy this book for my KOBO ereader. *sighs* life is good and I am happy


----------



## KatyNora

Sandy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> alright folks. QUANDRY
> 
> i was just talking to the folks that supply my liquid oxygen and they rent portable concentrators. so...do i change my plans and go to seattle. i would really like to be there. hate these kinds of decisions. need to make up my mind by end of week to have time to get everything set up. oh yes - the cost is $10/day which i would need to pay out of pocket - which i could. personally i think i could do it - it was the traveling without oxygen that had me debating the issue.
> 
> HELP!!!
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, there are many who will encourage you to go. That is what your heart also wishes to do. I am going to give you the voice of reason and pull you back down into reality.
> 
> For your own sake, you need to write out a list of pros and cons of what would happen if you should decide to go. You can base this on your past trips there and what the reality of your health is today. Then you have to weigh out if it is worth the risk or not to stay home. Get cracking and start that list and have Heidi go over it and possibly add to it as she would see things from a different viewpoint but still have your total abilities in her mind.
> 
> Just as a by the way for you Sam, we still love you no matter what you decide!! Hugs for a friend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree!
Click to expand...

As do I! And as 5mm says, we love you no matter what you decide.


----------



## mjs

I decided to put this here because I think it is so great.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GBaHPND2QJg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## KatyNora

5mmdpns said:


> For sure AZ!! socks it is!!
> 
> If you dont have a sock book, then I suggest to you the Ann Budd book "Getting Started Knitting Socks". It is very inexpensive on amazon. It is my number one book. It is the basic sock pattern and the instructions include any size of needle and any weight of yarn for any size of foot. I love to simply read this book for pleasure (ok now, everyone, stop laughing, I have read it at least 23 times and have enjoyed every page!!). Now you have got me talking socks and a whole tea party will end up in sock land!!! hahaa


Thanks for the recommendation, 5mm. I have only made one pair of socks so far - heavy slipper-ish socks for my DD - but it was really fun! I was so proud of myself when I turned that first heel. I'll definitely be doing more when I can fit them into my very long to-do list. And as for reading a favorite book 23 times, YOU GO,GIRL!! I have 3 or 4 titles that I feel I must re-read every few years. It's like getting together with an old friend, isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2

Good evening! [morning in the UK/v.early morning for the US] Glad to see that I can get in and no more 'bad gateway'! Admin has to have been able to act much more quickly this time. I am about to head to bed. This time next week I should have Fale at home again, I guess it will go quickly enough. Working on the next size up mittens for the DGS Black and red this time -so he will know the difference easily!


----------



## KateB

Hi everyone, it's 11.20am here and the sun is shining....wow, 2 days in a row! DH out cutting the grass and I'm on computer with impunity because I've hurt my back and can't do much more than sit at the moment. However it's better than it was yesterday so hopefully it's on it's way out. My gran used to say that if a sore back didn't go in 3 days, you would have it for 3 weeks, and I think there's often a lot of truth in these "old wives' tales."
AZ, I hope your DH gets good news about his foot.
Sam, I think 5mmdpn's idea about making a list of pro's and con's was a good one. BTW they do make brown eyelash yarn.
Myfanwy, so glad your tests were good.
Daralene, that was unfortunate about your friend's job, but she's certainly lucky in having you for a friend.
Off out to sit and knit in the garden whilst the sun's out. I'm knitting little tops and hats for the "fish and chip" babies in Africa, so called because they get wrapped in newspaper as they have no clothes. This absolutely horrified me. I got the pattern on-line, with an address to send them to. If you're interested google 'fish and chip babies.'


----------



## Lurker 2

Afternoon,Kate! how lovely to have some sun! Do hope your back comes right quickly, and is not a three weeker!


----------



## daralene

budasha said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok all you tea party people, I need to pick your recipe boxes for spaggetti squash recipes. Can they be cooked in a slow cooker rather than the heating up the oven? I got two of them today and they are about six inches in diameter and about 9 inches long. I need some recipes!!! Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> You can fix them in the microwave. You can either cut them in half and place them cut side down in a dish with water in it or you can prick it with a fork for steam to escape and leave it whole. Then just cut it half and scoop it out. I like mine with just butter on it but you can use anything on spaghetti squash just depends on your tastes. Cooking time will vary with microwaves. I would start with 10-15 minutes and check with knife or fork as to whether it is done or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done that too and like it. You can also use it like spaghetti and put sauce on top if you wish. Personally, I just like the butter.
Click to expand...

I have also used spaghetti squash raw in a salad with roasted pumpkin seed oil for dressing. I couldn't believe how fabulous it was. It was crunchy. I had to get the shreds out with a fork. Well worth it. What you can't get out that way you can then cook.


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> I decided to put this here because I think it is so great.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GBaHPND2QJg&feature=youtu.be


Oh yes, I agree :!: I found out when living in Europe that many of the Russian Philharmonic players were now making a living playing on the street. The quality of many of the street players is fabulous. I bought a cd from one player. Don't know if these musicians are from Russia or not but they are professionals and what joy.

Wow, I was listening to this on another tab as I was writing above. Now I see many more people have joined in playing along with the people singing. That was so fabulous MJS.


----------



## Lurker 2

Calzone and Broccoli bread as promised.

Calzone basically is a pizza that has been filled and then folded over, sealed and baked.

if I remember right they were originally oblong, hence the name- translates as 'trouser leg' [I think the Italians have a great sense of humour!]

moisten the edge of the dough, after filling, seal the edges, transfer to your oven tray, slash the top in several places, rise for about 10 minutes

Bake at 420F for about 10 minutes- serve warm

Broccoli Bread [Daralene to get this to Vegan standards you could probably just use lots more veges!]

make a pizza dough

and while it rises prepare filling:

1 onion chopped
1/4 cup olive oil
500g [a generous lb] broccoli
1/4 tsp oregano or marjoram
2-3 Tbsp water
freshly ground black pepper
2 cups tasty cheese

In a medium pot cook the onion in the oil, until transparent, but not browned. Cut or break the broccoli heads in to small [almond sized] florets. Peel and chop the stems into similar size pieces, Add to the onion with the oregano and water. cover and cook over high heat for 2-3 minutes, until the broccoli is barely tender, and the water has evaporated.
Add the seaonings and cool

After the dough has risen the last time roll out on a floured board until 16 X 16 inches. Arrange the cooled vegetables over the dough, leaving 1 inch clear on one side. Dampen this strip, with cold water. Cover the broccoli with cheese and roll up [like a sponge roll] clear side last.

Cut the roll into 16 even pieces. Place cut side up, in an oiled 9 inch square cake pan. Cover with a damp tea towel, and leave to rise for 30 minutes, in a draught free place, or until doubled.

Sprinkle with extra tasty cheese or parmesan
and bake at 400F for 30 minutes or nicely browned. Serve warm.

Both these recipes originally are from 'Alison Holst's Bread Book'
by Simon and Alison Holst: Bread Machine and Handmade Instructions for all recipes.'

They are well worth the extra effort, and my visitors have always been most impressed!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Good evening! [morning in the UK/v.early morning for the US] Glad to see that I can get in and no more 'bad gateway'! Admin has to have been able to act much more quickly this time. I am about to head to bed. This time next week I should have Fale at home again, I guess it will go quickly enough. Working on the next size up mittens for the DGS Black and red this time -so he will know the difference easily!


____________________________
So I wasn't the only one having trouble. Really thought I had been kicked out because just read a thread about foreign languages and mix-ups with them and I told about some words that we shouldn't use here, only I typed them and then gave the correct interpretation, showing they didn't mean what we thought. Figured someone got mad and reported me. Well, here we all are again. Yay :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Calzone and Broccoli bread as promised.
> 
> Calzone basically is a pizza that has been filled and then folded over, sealed and baked.
> 
> if I remember right they were originally oblong, hence the name- translates as 'trouser leg' [I think the Italians have a great sense of humour!]
> 
> moisten the ecge of the dough, after filling, seal the edges, transfer to your oven tray, slash the top in several places, rise for about 10 minutes
> 
> Bake at 420F for about 10 minutes- serve warm
> 
> Broccoli Bread [Daralene to get this to Vegan standards you could probably jst use lots more veges!]
> 
> make a pizza dough
> 
> and while it rises prepare filling:
> 
> 1 onion chopped
> 1/4 cup olive oil
> 500g [a generous lb] broccoli
> 1/4 tsp oregano or marjoram
> 2-3 Tbsp water
> freshly ground black pepper
> 2 cups tasty cheese
> 
> In a medium pot cook the onion in the oil, until transparent, but not browned. Cut or break the broccoli heads in to small [almond sized] florets. Peel and chop the stems into similar size pieces, Add to the onion with the oregano and water. cover and cook over high heat for 2-3 minutes, until the broccoli is barely tender, and the water has evaporated.
> Add the seaonings and cool
> 
> After the dough has risen the last time roll out on a floured board until 16 X 16 inches. Arrange the cooled vegetables over the dough, leaving 1 inch cear on one side. Dampen this strip, with cold water. Cover the broccoli with cheese and roll up [like a sponge roll] clear side last.
> 
> Cut the roll into 16 even pieces. Place cut side up, in an oiled 9 inch square cake pan. Cover with a damp tea towel, and leave to rise for 30 minutes, in a draught free place, or until doubled.
> 
> Sprinkle with extra tasty cheese or parmesan
> and bake at 400F for 30 minutes or nicely browned. Serve warm.
> 
> Both these recipes origainally are from 'Alison Holst's Bread Book'
> by Simon and Alison Holst: Bread Machine and Handmade Instructions for all recipes.'
> 
> They are well worth the extra effort, and my visitors have always been most impressed!


____________________________
Thank you so much. How nice of you to print so many bread recipes for us this week
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I imagine there are lots of people who wish they could be your guests when they walk by your house and the windows are open.


----------



## Lurker 2

nothing nicer than the smell of fresh baked bread! must hit the hay again it is nearly 1-30 am.! Happy Day!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Good evening! [morning in the UK/v.early morning for the US] Glad to see that I can get in and no more 'bad gateway'! Admin has to have been able to act much more quickly this time. I am about to head to bed. This time next week I should have Fale at home again, I guess it will go quickly enough. Working on the next size up mittens for the DGS Black and red this time -so he will know the difference easily!


Glad Fale will soon be home. You got so much accomplished
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
DGS should be a hit with the other children with his black and red mittens.


----------



## Lurker 2

They are the colours of the Canterbury Rugby team - the Crusaders so I guess he will have to hang on to them. The pre-school is becoming homeless, because the govt. is being so slow sorting out whether their own buildings can be used again- they have been in temporary quarters at a church- but it is not prooving a long term solution!



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening! [morning in the UK/v.early morning for the US] Glad to see that I can get in and no more 'bad gateway'! Admin has to have been able to act much more quickly this time. I am about to head to bed. This time next week I should have Fale at home again, I guess it will go quickly enough. Working on the next size up mittens for the DGS Black and red this time -so he will know the difference easily!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad Fale will soon be home. You got so much accomplished
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> DGS should be a hit with the other children with his black and red mittens.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

I was on OK this morning, went out came back and had an email from Myfanwy asking if I could get in, checked no go from there email or the web address, told Myfanwy this. The decided to try again and got back in through both ways. So it was only down a maximum of a few hours.
Daralene isn't it funny how we automatically think that we have done something wrong? Last time it did this I thought that. This time I wasn't so worried- and probably wouldn't even have known if not for Myfanwy it came on so soon after I came back to the computer.
Well off to bed now- It's only 11pm here.
Myfanwy your GS will have mittens suitable for the South Australian one day cricket team. (not that mittens are needed here at the cricket!) But the South Australian one day team is called the Redbacks, the Redback is a black spider. The female has a red spot on the back (hence the name) and the female is poisonous (the only poisonous spider in South Australia- the bite is not usually fatal)


----------



## dandylion

Hey, Sam, If the question of the oxygen was the only thing holding you back, and that issue has been solved -----What's left to stop you? Go for it. Sue, dandelion



preston said:


> alright folks. QUANDRY
> 
> i was just talking to the folks that supply my liquid oxygen and they rent portable concentrators. so...do i change my plans and go to seattle. i would really like to be there. hate these kinds of decisions. need to make up my mind by end of week to have time to get everything set up. oh yes - the cost is $10/day which i would need to pay out of pocket - which i could. personally i think i could do it - it was the traveling without oxygen that had me debating the issue.
> 
> HELP!!!
> 
> sam


----------



## dandylion

Hey everyone, My computer at home is down, and fortunately, I needed to come over to sit with Tatum and I'm on their MAC. What a pleasure! 
Just stopping in to say hello. While Tatum annoys me and tries to get me off to play with this goofy gus. 
Guess she is going to win.  See you all next time. Sue


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Good evening! [morning in the UK/v.early morning for the US] Glad to see that I can get in and no more 'bad gateway'! Admin has to have been able to act much more quickly this time. I am about to head to bed. This time next week I should have Fale at home again, I guess it will go quickly enough. Working on the next size up mittens for the DGS Black and red this time -so he will know the difference easily!


Yes, I was in the middle of posting a message and the bad gateway came on. I shall have to rewrite my message. Good morning to you!!! and good morning to everyone else!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I,too, received the Gateway error message, but thought it was on my end since we had storms come through here and our internet access was spotty---we've had horrible issues with internet service these past few weeks...guess there's something with the high heat that affects the cables, etc.


----------



## 5mmdpns

RookieRetiree said:


> I,too, received the Gateway error message, but thought it was on my end since we had storms come through here and our internet access was spotty---we've had horrible issues with internet service these past few weeks...guess there's something with the high heat that affects the cables, etc.


Just as the high heat buckles the pavement, it also buckles the cables and the connections in the cables.


----------



## DorisT

daralene said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Daralene,
> We'll have to get Doris, to encourage you to put your picture back up. There is something about the way she makes a suggestion that just makes one want to follow it.
> 
> And yes, I'll thank you and join you in your toast, although the red I've had isn't as good as my usual Shiraz, Granache, from Austrailia. It's not bad, though. Here's one for you,
> "May your happiest yesterdays, be your saddest tomorrows"
> dandylion/sue
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :wink: beautifully said!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto...........Oh so beautifully said!!! Love that. Haven't heard that one but will have to bookmark it.
Click to expand...

Ditto from me, also. Sue, you come up with the nicest sayings. I can never remember them. But I jotted down this one to use in the future!


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> Hey, Sam, If the question of the oxygen was the only thing holding you back, and that issue has been solved -----What's left to stop you? Go for it. Sue, dandelion
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> alright folks. QUANDRY
> 
> i was just talking to the folks that supply my liquid oxygen and they rent portable concentrators. so...do i change my plans and go to seattle. i would really like to be there. hate these kinds of decisions. need to make up my mind by end of week to have time to get everything set up. oh yes - the cost is $10/day which i would need to pay out of pocket - which i could. personally i think i could do it - it was the traveling without oxygen that had me debating the issue.
> 
> HELP!!!
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

GO, GO, GO, SAM!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi, cooking my spaghetti squash. How does this recipe sound? I think I am going to love it!


:-( Went back to get the recipe and found I had lost it! Anyway, it was cooked spaghetti squash. Mixed with diced tomatoes, olive oil, feta cheese, rosemary, small amount garlic, salt and pepper. It looked great in the bowl in the photograph and oh,yah, drizzle a bit of fresh lemon juice over it once in your bowl!


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Good evening! [morning in the UK/v.early morning for the US] Glad to see that I can get in and no more 'bad gateway'! Admin has to have been able to act much more quickly this time. I am about to head to bed. This time next week I should have Fale at home again, I guess it will go quickly enough. Working on the next size up mittens for the DGS Black and red this time -so he will know the difference easily!


That must have happened when I was asleep...I had no trouble this morning, thank goodness.

I'm with you on having family back! DD comes home Tuesday night and I will be ever so glad to see her. The knitting is going slowly--ran out of steam there for a bit, but I'm hoping to get at least one of the WIPs done soon. All the bread recipes sound great, too...hoping the day will get cool enough to bake soon!


----------



## Joe P

y'all have a good day I am trying to keep up with all of you but I am doing a poor job, sorry. I am off to the duties of the day and helping Mother out the rest of the day. I hope to talk with you soon. joe p


----------



## pammie1234

So glad that KP is up and running today. I kept trying to get on, but finally gave up and went to bed. Maybe that was a good thing! I have to admit that I spend too much time on KP! Like all of you I'm sure! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Early good morning from the South! it is 3-52 am. as I type this. So glad Admin sorted the problem quickly- after losing most of a weekend , last time, one does worry. I think it is a very female thing when something crashes to think we must have done some thing wrong.
Sorlenna, I am thinking seriously of undoing the vest, even though I am nearly at the armholes, because I can't find the cotton yarn in the colour I want- I am proposing using my alpaca mix instead- I deliberately bought extra, just incase.
Have you used your yarn vouchers, yet!?
Daralene, do you bake bread? I don't recall! but the recipes I have given are part of our repertoire- Fale enjoys anything Pizza- but being an Islander anything seafood is his favourite- he has told me he could eat it for the rest of his life! I am sure his fresh baked loaf each morning is one reason why he wants to come home!
Darowil, when you start the day! Interesting to hear of the red back  we also have a red back spider- with deadly venom- known as the 'Katipo', usually found at the beach.


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna, I am thinking seriously of undoing the vest, even though I am nearly at the armholes, because I can't find the cotton yarn in the colour I want- I am proposing using my alpaca mix instead- I deliberately bought extra, just incase.
> Have you used your yarn vouchers, yet!?


I did use them! I got some lovely alpaca/silk lace weight and have started the new shawl in it; it's a sort of muted sky blue color, and I also got some alpaca/wool fingering weight that's a heathered dark blue, but I haven't decided what to make with it yet.

Sorry to hear you can't get hold of the yarn you want--that can be so annoying...but I hope if you decide to undo that you'll be happy with the new choice (and alpaca is my favorite fiber, so of course I wouldn't say don't use it).


----------



## preston

thanks myfanwy - they both sound delicious.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Calzone and Broccoli bread as promised.
> 
> Calzone basically is a pizza that has been filled and then folded over, sealed and baked.
> 
> if I remember right they were originally oblong, hence the name- translates as 'trouser leg' [I think the Italians have a great sense of humour!]
> 
> moisten the edge of the dough, after filling, seal the edges, transfer to your oven tray, slash the top in several places, rise for about 10 minutes
> 
> Bake at 420F for about 10 minutes- serve warm
> 
> Broccoli Bread [Daralene to get this to Vegan standards you could probably just use lots more veges!]
> 
> make a pizza dough
> 
> and while it rises prepare filling:
> 
> 1 onion chopped
> 1/4 cup olive oil
> 500g [a generous lb] broccoli
> 1/4 tsp oregano or marjoram
> 2-3 Tbsp water
> freshly ground black pepper
> 2 cups tasty cheese
> 
> In a medium pot cook the onion in the oil, until transparent, but not browned. Cut or break the broccoli heads in to small [almond sized] florets. Peel and chop the stems into similar size pieces, Add to the onion with the oregano and water. cover and cook over high heat for 2-3 minutes, until the broccoli is barely tender, and the water has evaporated.
> Add the seaonings and cool
> 
> After the dough has risen the last time roll out on a floured board until 16 X 16 inches. Arrange the cooled vegetables over the dough, leaving 1 inch clear on one side. Dampen this strip, with cold water. Cover the broccoli with cheese and roll up [like a sponge roll] clear side last.
> 
> Cut the roll into 16 even pieces. Place cut side up, in an oiled 9 inch square cake pan. Cover with a damp tea towel, and leave to rise for 30 minutes, in a draught free place, or until doubled.
> 
> Sprinkle with extra tasty cheese or parmesan
> and bake at 400F for 30 minutes or nicely browned. Serve warm.
> 
> Both these recipes originally are from 'Alison Holst's Bread Book'
> by Simon and Alison Holst: Bread Machine and Handmade Instructions for all recipes.'
> 
> They are well worth the extra effort, and my visitors have always been most impressed!


----------



## Lurker 2

thanks Sam, and good luck with making your decision whether or not to travel!

5mm's, did you enjoy your spaghetti squash!? I don't think I have ever seen that one- although I vaguely recall seeing seed for it!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> y'all have a good day I am trying to keep up with all of you but I am doing a poor job, sorry. I am off to the duties of the day and helping Mother out the rest of the day. I hope to talk with you soon. joe p


It is a great thing to be able to be up and about and to putter around helping those we love!! enjoy your day


----------



## Lurker 2

BTW for those following the Ringo story- when he came inside the last time- he was so excited about having a bath, that he defended the bath room against all comers- ie., he was not prepared to share the privilege with his erstwhile mate Rufus. The new towels are working well- nice and absorbant, A puppy shaking water off, creates far less of a problem than a puppy shaking off mud!!! Thank goodness I am getting the problem sorted!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> thanks Sam, and good luck with making your decision whether or not to travel!
> 
> 5mm's, did you enjoy your spaghetti squash!? I don't think I have ever seen that one- although I vaguely recall seeing seed for it!


Myfanwy, the squash is busy being steam cooked in the slow cooker! so should be ready for supper to be spaghettied! I shop tomorrow so will get the rest of the ingredients then and eat it tomorrow. I usually eat fish on Fridays but this is ok too.

It is nice and cool here today with an over cast sky and a drizzle at times. 19'C is the high here for the next day or so. Nice repreive from the heat. A good thing for fighting the forest fires. Thank you very much Minnesota for sending some of your forest firefighters to help us out!


----------



## preston

5mmdpns - how do you cook spaghetti squash in the slow cooker?

sam



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Sam, and good luck with making your decision whether or not to travel!
> 
> 5mm's, did you enjoy your spaghetti squash!? I don't think I have ever seen that one- although I vaguely recall seeing seed for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, the squash is busy being steam cooked in the slow cooker! so should be ready for supper to be spaghettied! I shop tomorrow so will get the rest of the ingredients then and eat it tomorrow. I usually eat fish on Fridays but this is ok too.
> 
> It is nice and cool here today with an over cast sky and a drizzle at times. 19'C is the high here for the next day or so. Nice repreive from the heat. A good thing for fighting the forest fires. Thank you very much Minnesota for sending some of your forest firefighters to help us out!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

i really am not a wishy washy person - honest. but i am really leaning toward my original decision not to go west. i was excited yesterday about the portable concentrator and i know if i don't go this year it will be the end of my trips west. and maybe it is time for that.

i am weary - i can feel it. thinking about the energy it will take to do this trip really makes me weary. and i really hate to admit it but there is some fear involved - i simply do not want to take a chance of getting sick while i am there.

two years ago i was to change planes in salt lake city - the altitude did me in and i was in the hospital for three days. last year i had kidney stone problems. is my body trying to tell me something?

if i could snap my fingers and be there i would go in a minute. but that is not the case. i just wonder if i have the energy for sixteen days away from home.

i'm feeling old and i hate it. for so long i never worried about my body - i just expected it to be quiet and keep up. it's finally rebeling - lol. 

on a brighter note - we are to have storms this afternoon - yeah - more rain.

sam

i'm updating this - the email was just sent - i will stay home.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Good evening! [morning in the UK/v.early morning for the US] Glad to see that I can get in and no more 'bad gateway'! Admin has to have been able to act much more quickly this time. I am about to head to bed. This time next week I should have Fale at home again, I guess it will go quickly enough. Working on the next size up mittens for the DGS Black and red this time -so he will know the difference easily!


I realized that when I am getting up you are going to bed.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> 5mmdpns - how do you cook spaghetti squash in the slow cooker?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Sam, and good luck with making your decision whether or not to travel!
> 
> 5mm's, did you enjoy your spaghetti squash!? I don't think I have ever seen that one- although I vaguely recall seeing seed for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, the squash is busy being steam cooked in the slow cooker! so should be ready for supper to be spaghettied! I shop tomorrow so will get the rest of the ingredients then and eat it tomorrow. I usually eat fish on Fridays but this is ok too.
> 
> It is nice and cool here today with an over cast sky and a drizzle at times. 19'C is the high here for the next day or so. Nice repreive from the heat. A good thing for fighting the forest fires. Thank you very much Minnesota for sending some of your forest firefighters to help us out!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My bad!! you have to turn on the slow cooker!!! I forgot to do so and I noticed this when I went to check on it!

You can either wash it and then prick it with a fork/sharp knife and then put it whole into the slow cooker. Add 1 cup water and cook on high for 4-5 hours. Cut open lengthwise, remove seeds, and then take a fork and spaghetti it by scraping the meat from top to bottom with a fork. OR,

You cut it in half length wise, remove seeds, and place in the slow cooker add 1 cup of water. Cook on high for 3-4 hours, testing to see if it is done. When done, spaghetti it. Add your salt, pepper, butter/margerine, and what ever else you may want.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to put this here because I think it is so great.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GBaHPND2QJg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I agree :!: I found out when living in Europe that many of the Russian Philharmonic players were now making a living playing on the street. The quality of many of the street players is fabulous. I bought a cd from one player. Don't know if these musicians are from Russia or not but they are professionals and what joy.
> 
> Wow, I was listening to this on another tab as I was writing above. Now I see many more people have joined in playing along with the people singing. That was so fabulous MJS.
Click to expand...

That's interesting about the Russians, though our concert series here has had a couple of Russian orchestras.

I continue to think this is so great and it's surprising to me because the person who sent it does not normally send this kind of forward. We moan about grammar and language in our e-mail conversations.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening! [morning in the UK/v.early morning for the US] Glad to see that I can get in and no more 'bad gateway'! Admin has to have been able to act much more quickly this time. I am about to head to bed. This time next week I should have Fale at home again, I guess it will go quickly enough. Working on the next size up mittens for the DGS Black and red this time -so he will know the difference easily!
> 
> 
> 
> I realized that when I am getting up you are going to bed.
Click to expand...

I have always tended to think of the US as one entity- but it is quite something figuring everybodies time differences! especially when we add in Kate and Tessa, and Handy family who sometimes drops by!

Sam, maybe as you say the wisest decision is to listen to your body- I can only guess how tiring the breathing problems must be!


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> i really am not a wishy washy person - honest. but i am really leaning toward my original decision not to go west. i was excited yesterday about the portable concentrator and i know if i don't go this year it will be the end of my trips west. and maybe it is time for that.
> 
> i am weary - i can feel it. thinking about the energy it will take to do this trip really makes me weary. and i really hate to admit it but there is some fear involved - i simply do not want to take a chance of getting sick while i am there.
> 
> two years ago i was to change planes in salt lake city - the altitude did me in and i was in the hospital for three days. last year i had kidney stone problems. is my body trying to tell me something?
> 
> if i could snap my fingers and be there i would go in a minute. but that is not the case. i just wonder if i have the energy for sixteen days away from home.
> 
> i'm feeling old and i hate it. for so long i never worried about my body - i just expected it to be quiet and keep up. it's finally rebeling - lol.
> 
> on a brighter note - we are to have storms this afternoon - yeah - more rain.
> 
> sam


Sam, I know for myself, I am aged beyond traveling away from home and I am only 51. My home is my refuge place, and a great source of comfort and peaceful living. I know I can really push myself to travel a 6 hr drive to Winnipeg to see my relative whom I have not seen in like 10-15 years. However, I would be ill and in bed for the whole time and at least be struggling to recover for at least a good 6 weeks afterwards. This is for myself. So I know that I will never be making this trip to Winnipeg, Manitoba. If I did, I would not stay with any of my relatives, but would take a hotel room. This is because I need my own private down time to get my sanity time, mediation time, and physical exercise time, and quiet time. You have to do what is right for you. There really is nothing so horrid as being sick and away from the wonderful comforts of your own home!!
BTW, I do have all those wonderful memories of family get togethers in Winnipeg and hang on to those!


----------



## preston

that sounds easy enough - and yes - it does help to turn it on - so i'm told.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns - how do you cook spaghetti squash in the slow cooker?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Sam, and good luck with making your decision whether or not to travel!
> 
> 5mm's, did you enjoy your spaghetti squash!? I don't think I have ever seen that one- although I vaguely recall seeing seed for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, the squash is busy being steam cooked in the slow cooker! so should be ready for supper to be spaghettied! I shop tomorrow so will get the rest of the ingredients then and eat it tomorrow. I usually eat fish on Fridays but this is ok too.
> 
> It is nice and cool here today with an over cast sky and a drizzle at times. 19'C is the high here for the next day or so. Nice repreive from the heat. A good thing for fighting the forest fires. Thank you very much Minnesota for sending some of your forest firefighters to help us out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad!! you have to turn on the slow cooker!!! I forgot to do so and I noticed this when I went to check on it!
> 
> You can either wash it and then prick it with a fork/sharp knife and then put it whole into the slow cooker. Add 1 cup water and cook on high for 4-5 hours. Cut open lengthwise, remove seeds, and then take a fork and spaghetti it by scraping the meat from top to bottom with a fork. OR,
> 
> You cut it in half length wise, remove seeds, and place in the slow cooker add 1 cup of water. Cook on high for 3-4 hours, testing to see if it is done. When done, spaghetti it. Add your salt, pepper, butter/margerine, and what ever else you may want.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

i updated my email at the top of the page.

the email is sent - i will stay home. i feel sad.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam, good to have you back to being a 'regular'!!! I can appreciate your sadness, but we would hate to lose you for the sake of that holiday, and what would become of Hickory and the cats? I am concentrating on verses 8,9 & 10, of psalm 139 this month. there is so much wisdom in Psalms!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Using the slow cooker also does not heat up the oven which takes so much electricity to do!

And you can save the seeds, clean them and then toast in a toaster oven,or fry them in a dry frying pan stirring the entire time so as not to burn them.


----------



## KatyNora

preston said:


> i updated my email at the top of the page.
> 
> the email is sent - i will stay home. i feel sad.
> 
> sam


Oh, don't feel sad, Sam. Change is a part of our lives, and this just means there will be other things for you to do closer to home and family. I have no doubt some of us will manage to make our way to Ohio as time goes by. And we'll always have lots of visiting time on the tea party.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> i updated my email at the top of the page.
> 
> the email is sent - i will stay home. i feel sad.
> 
> sam


Sam, gentle hugs for you, my friend. Sometimes we do have to make decisions that are controversial. I think of something I think you did say too a long time ago at another Tea Party, "the spirit is willing, but the body is weak". I know that is a Biblical saying but so often I know exactly what that says because it applies to much of what my life is now like.

Remember, we do love you anyways!!


----------



## dandylion

Sam, What is that saying about one door closing and a window opening? 

I feel sad, because you are sad, but I hope something comes up to make up for you missing this visit. You are in my prayers, as usual. d/Sue


----------



## Silverowl

Sam, (((Hugs))) it is hard to make these decisions, but once they have been made it is like a weight being lifted off your shoulders.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Calzone and Broccoli bread as promised.
> 
> Calzone basically is a pizza that has been filled and then folded over, sealed and baked.
> 
> if I remember right they were originally oblong, hence the name- translates as 'trouser leg' [I think the Italians have a great sense of humour!]
> 
> moisten the edge of the dough, after filling, seal the edges, transfer to your oven tray, slash the top in several places, rise for about 10 minutes
> 
> Bake at 420F for about 10 minutes- serve warm
> 
> Broccoli Bread [Daralene to get this to Vegan standards you could probably just use lots more veges!]
> 
> make a pizza dough
> 
> and while it rises prepare filling:
> 
> 1 onion chopped
> 1/4 cup olive oil
> 500g [a generous lb] broccoli
> 1/4 tsp oregano or marjoram
> 2-3 Tbsp water
> freshly ground black pepper
> 2 cups tasty cheese
> 
> In a medium pot cook the onion in the oil, until transparent, but not browned. Cut or break the broccoli heads in to small [almond sized] florets. Peel and chop the stems into similar size pieces, Add to the onion with the oregano and water. cover and cook over high heat for 2-3 minutes, until the broccoli is barely tender, and the water has evaporated.
> Add the seaonings and cool
> 
> After the dough has risen the last time roll out on a floured board until 16 X 16 inches. Arrange the cooled vegetables over the dough, leaving 1 inch clear on one side. Dampen this strip, with cold water. Cover the broccoli with cheese and roll up [like a sponge roll] clear side last.
> 
> Cut the roll into 16 even pieces. Place cut side up, in an oiled 9 inch square cake pan. Cover with a damp tea towel, and leave to rise for 30 minutes, in a draught free place, or until doubled.
> 
> Sprinkle with extra tasty cheese or parmesan
> and bake at 400F for 30 minutes or nicely browned. Serve warm.
> 
> Both these recipes originally are from 'Alison Holst's Bread Book'
> by Simon and Alison Holst: Bread Machine and Handmade Instructions for all recipes.'
> 
> They are well worth the extra effort, and my visitors have always been most impressed!


I looked for this book. Wow, did you see the used price?


----------



## jheiens

preston said:


> i really am not a wishy washy person - honest. but i am really leaning toward my original decision not to go west. i was excited yesterday about the portable concentrator and i know if i don't go this year it will be the end of my trips west. and maybe it is time for that.
> 
> i am weary - i can feel it. thinking about the energy it will take to do this trip really makes me weary. and i really hate to admit it but there is some fear involved - i simply do not want to take a chance of getting sick while i am there.
> 
> two years ago i was to change planes in salt lake city - the altitude did me in and i was in the hospital for three days. last year i had kidney stone problems. is my body trying to tell me something?
> 
> if i could snap my fingers and be there i would go in a minute. but that is not the case. i just wonder if i have the energy for sixteen days away from home.
> 
> i'm feeling old and i hate it. for so long i never worried about my body - i just expected it to be quiet and keep up. it's finally rebeling - lol.
> 
> on a brighter note - we are to have storms this afternoon - yeah - more rain.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm updating this - the email was just sent - i will stay home.


So you've made your decision, Sam, and now you can have some peace regarding the situation. Learning some more details of your previous trips explains your trepidation.

My DH is facing some of the same realities in his life and health. He tells me that he has never been 70 yo before and can't always tell if there is a health problem or just aging. Not sure he appreciates it when I remind him that I'm only a year younger and am helping to raise a 14 yo special needs teen-ager--who is nearly as tall as I am.

We've (Tim and I) just come up from sheltering in the basement following a multiple-county tornado warning here SE of Lake Erie.

I't's been a bit of an interesting day already. Early AM check-up with GP and a physical exam. Some questionable surface spots ''frozen'' off with liquid nitrogen and several different EKGs, a number of which showed some atypical heart beats. Had to leave for another appointment, but am waiting for her final report and recommendations regarding need for cardiologist/possible med prescription. We shall learn more later today.

Best wishes to all and hoping that you now have some peace about your decision, Sam. Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening! [morning in the UK/v.early morning for the US] Glad to see that I can get in and no more 'bad gateway'! Admin has to have been able to act much more quickly this time. I am about to head to bed. This time next week I should have Fale at home again, I guess it will go quickly enough. Working on the next size up mittens for the DGS Black and red this time -so he will know the difference easily!
> 
> 
> 
> I realized that when I am getting up you are going to bed.
Click to expand...

I suspect that Admin. does such an admirable job that most of the time we forget they even exist. Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

the Holst's have a website- that I can look up the cheapest way to get the book might be direct from them- remembering that all measurements[length] and temperatures are metric.

curious to know how much they were asking- it is a little 21 X 15 cm paper back?!!!



mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calzone and Broccoli bread as promised.
> 
> Calzone basically is a pizza that has been filled and then folded over, sealed and baked.
> 
> if I remember right they were originally oblong, hence the name- translates as 'trouser leg' [I think the Italians have a great sense of humour!]
> 
> moisten the edge of the dough, after filling, seal the edges, transfer to your oven tray, slash the top in several places, rise for about 10 minutes
> 
> Bake at 420F for about 10 minutes- serve warm
> 
> Broccoli Bread [Daralene to get this to Vegan standards you could probably just use lots more veges!]
> 
> make a pizza dough
> 
> and while it rises prepare filling:
> 
> 1 onion chopped
> 1/4 cup olive oil
> 500g [a generous lb] broccoli
> 1/4 tsp oregano or marjoram
> 2-3 Tbsp water
> freshly ground black pepper
> 2 cups tasty cheese
> 
> In a medium pot cook the onion in the oil, until transparent, but not browned. Cut or break the broccoli heads in to small [almond sized] florets. Peel and chop the stems into similar size pieces, Add to the onion with the oregano and water. cover and cook over high heat for 2-3 minutes, until the broccoli is barely tender, and the water has evaporated.
> Add the seaonings and cool
> 
> After the dough has risen the last time roll out on a floured board until 16 X 16 inches. Arrange the cooled vegetables over the dough, leaving 1 inch clear on one side. Dampen this strip, with cold water. Cover the broccoli with cheese and roll up [like a sponge roll] clear side last.
> 
> Cut the roll into 16 even pieces. Place cut side up, in an oiled 9 inch square cake pan. Cover with a damp tea towel, and leave to rise for 30 minutes, in a draught free place, or until doubled.
> 
> Sprinkle with extra tasty cheese or parmesan
> and bake at 400F for 30 minutes or nicely browned. Serve warm.
> 
> Both these recipes originally are from 'Alison Holst's Bread Book'
> by Simon and Alison Holst: Bread Machine and Handmade Instructions for all recipes.'
> 
> They are well worth the extra effort, and my visitors have always been most impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked for this book. Wow, did you see the used price?
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> curious to know how much they were asking- it is a little 21 X 15 cm paper back?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calzone and Broccoli bread as promised.
> 
> Calzone basically is a pizza that has been filled and then folded over, sealed and baked.
> 
> if I remember right they were originally oblong, hence the name- translates as 'trouser leg' [I think the Italians have a great sense of humour!]
> 
> moisten the edge of the dough, after filling, seal the edges, transfer to your oven tray, slash the top in several places, rise for about 10 minutes
> 
> Bake at 420F for about 10 minutes- serve warm
> 
> Broccoli Bread [Daralene to get this to Vegan standards you could probably just use lots more veges!]
> 
> make a pizza dough
> 
> and while it rises prepare filling:
> 
> 1 onion chopped
> 1/4 cup olive oil
> 500g [a generous lb] broccoli
> 1/4 tsp oregano or marjoram
> 2-3 Tbsp water
> freshly ground black pepper
> 2 cups tasty cheese
> 
> In a medium pot cook the onion in the oil, until transparent, but not browned. Cut or break the broccoli heads in to small [almond sized] florets. Peel and chop the stems into similar size pieces, Add to the onion with the oregano and water. cover and cook over high heat for 2-3 minutes, until the broccoli is barely tender, and the water has evaporated.
> Add the seaonings and cool
> 
> After the dough has risen the last time roll out on a floured board until 16 X 16 inches. Arrange the cooled vegetables over the dough, leaving 1 inch clear on one side. Dampen this strip, with cold water. Cover the broccoli with cheese and roll up [like a sponge roll] clear side last.
> 
> Cut the roll into 16 even pieces. Place cut side up, in an oiled 9 inch square cake pan. Cover with a damp tea towel, and leave to rise for 30 minutes, in a draught free place, or until doubled.
> 
> Sprinkle with extra tasty cheese or parmesan
> and bake at 400F for 30 minutes or nicely browned. Serve warm.
> 
> Both these recipes originally are from 'Alison Holst's Bread Book'
> by Simon and Alison Holst: Bread Machine and Handmade Instructions for all recipes.'
> 
> They are well worth the extra effort, and my visitors have always been most impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked for this book. Wow, did you see the used price?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Can't remember the form, but over $62. More like $93 new.


----------



## Lurker 2

that is absolutely riciculous- they retail for about $20 here!



mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> curious to know how much they were asking- it is a little 21 X 15 cm paper back?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calzone and Broccoli bread as promised.
> 
> Calzone basically is a pizza that has been filled and then folded over, sealed and baked.
> 
> if I remember right they were originally oblong, hence the name- translates as 'trouser leg' [I think the Italians have a great sense of humour!]
> 
> moisten the edge of the dough, after filling, seal the edges, transfer to your oven tray, slash the top in several places, rise for about 10 minutes
> 
> Bake at 420F for about 10 minutes- serve warm
> 
> Broccoli Bread [Daralene to get this to Vegan standards you could probably just use lots more veges!]
> 
> make a pizza dough
> 
> and while it rises prepare filling:
> 
> 1 onion chopped
> 1/4 cup olive oil
> 500g [a generous lb] broccoli
> 1/4 tsp oregano or marjoram
> 2-3 Tbsp water
> freshly ground black pepper
> 2 cups tasty cheese
> 
> In a medium pot cook the onion in the oil, until transparent, but not browned. Cut or break the broccoli heads in to small [almond sized] florets. Peel and chop the stems into similar size pieces, Add to the onion with the oregano and water. cover and cook over high heat for 2-3 minutes, until the broccoli is barely tender, and the water has evaporated.
> Add the seaonings and cool
> 
> After the dough has risen the last time roll out on a floured board until 16 X 16 inches. Arrange the cooled vegetables over the dough, leaving 1 inch clear on one side. Dampen this strip, with cold water. Cover the broccoli with cheese and roll up [like a sponge roll] clear side last.
> 
> Cut the roll into 16 even pieces. Place cut side up, in an oiled 9 inch square cake pan. Cover with a damp tea towel, and leave to rise for 30 minutes, in a draught free place, or until doubled.
> 
> Sprinkle with extra tasty cheese or parmesan
> and bake at 400F for 30 minutes or nicely browned. Serve warm.
> 
> Both these recipes originally are from 'Alison Holst's Bread Book'
> by Simon and Alison Holst: Bread Machine and Handmade Instructions for all recipes.'
> 
> They are well worth the extra effort, and my visitors have always been most impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked for this book. Wow, did you see the used price?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't remember the form, but over $62. More like $93 new.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> that is absolutely riciculous- they retail for about $20 here!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> curious to know how much they were asking- it is a little 21 X 15 cm paper back?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calzone and Broccoli bread as promised.
> 
> Calzone basically is a pizza that has been filled and then folded over, sealed and baked.
> 
> if I remember right they were originally oblong, hence the name- translates as 'trouser leg' [I think the Italians have a great sense of humour!]
> 
> moisten the edge of the dough, after filling, seal the edges, transfer to your oven tray, slash the top in several places, rise for about 10 minutes
> 
> Bake at 420F for about 10 minutes- serve warm
> 
> Broccoli Bread [Daralene to get this to Vegan standards you could probably just use lots more veges!]
> 
> make a pizza dough
> 
> and while it rises prepare filling:
> 
> 1 onion chopped
> 1/4 cup olive oil
> 500g [a generous lb] broccoli
> 1/4 tsp oregano or marjoram
> 2-3 Tbsp water
> freshly ground black pepper
> 2 cups tasty cheese
> 
> In a medium pot cook the onion in the oil, until transparent, but not browned. Cut or break the broccoli heads in to small [almond sized] florets. Peel and chop the stems into similar size pieces, Add to the onion with the oregano and water. cover and cook over high heat for 2-3 minutes, until the broccoli is barely tender, and the water has evaporated.
> Add the seaonings and cool
> 
> After the dough has risen the last time roll out on a floured board until 16 X 16 inches. Arrange the cooled vegetables over the dough, leaving 1 inch clear on one side. Dampen this strip, with cold water. Cover the broccoli with cheese and roll up [like a sponge roll] clear side last.
> 
> Cut the roll into 16 even pieces. Place cut side up, in an oiled 9 inch square cake pan. Cover with a damp tea towel, and leave to rise for 30 minutes, in a draught free place, or until doubled.
> 
> Sprinkle with extra tasty cheese or parmesan
> and bake at 400F for 30 minutes or nicely browned. Serve warm.
> 
> Both these recipes originally are from 'Alison Holst's Bread Book'
> by Simon and Alison Holst: Bread Machine and Handmade Instructions for all recipes.'
> 
> They are well worth the extra effort, and my visitors have always been most impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked for this book. Wow, did you see the used price?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't remember the form, but over $62. More like $93 new.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Isn't that just amazing. I should see what Amazon uk says.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> that is absolutely riciculous- they retail for about $20 here!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> curious to know how much they were asking- it is a little 21 X 15 cm paper back?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calzone and Broccoli bread as promised.
> 
> Calzone basically is a pizza that has been filled and then folded over, sealed and baked.
> 
> if I remember right they were originally oblong, hence the name- translates as 'trouser leg' [I think the Italians have a great sense of humour!]
> 
> moisten the edge of the dough, after filling, seal the edges, transfer to your oven tray, slash the top in several places, rise for about 10 minutes
> 
> Bake at 420F for about 10 minutes- serve warm
> 
> Broccoli Bread [Daralene to get this to Vegan standards you could probably just use lots more veges!]
> 
> make a pizza dough
> 
> and while it rises prepare filling:
> 
> 1 onion chopped
> 1/4 cup olive oil
> 500g [a generous lb] broccoli
> 1/4 tsp oregano or marjoram
> 2-3 Tbsp water
> freshly ground black pepper
> 2 cups tasty cheese
> 
> In a medium pot cook the onion in the oil, until transparent, but not browned. Cut or break the broccoli heads in to small [almond sized] florets. Peel and chop the stems into similar size pieces, Add to the onion with the oregano and water. cover and cook over high heat for 2-3 minutes, until the broccoli is barely tender, and the water has evaporated.
> Add the seaonings and cool
> 
> After the dough has risen the last time roll out on a floured board until 16 X 16 inches. Arrange the cooled vegetables over the dough, leaving 1 inch clear on one side. Dampen this strip, with cold water. Cover the broccoli with cheese and roll up [like a sponge roll] clear side last.
> 
> Cut the roll into 16 even pieces. Place cut side up, in an oiled 9 inch square cake pan. Cover with a damp tea towel, and leave to rise for 30 minutes, in a draught free place, or until doubled.
> 
> Sprinkle with extra tasty cheese or parmesan
> and bake at 400F for 30 minutes or nicely browned. Serve warm.
> 
> Both these recipes originally are from 'Alison Holst's Bread Book'
> by Simon and Alison Holst: Bread Machine and Handmade Instructions for all recipes.'
> 
> They are well worth the extra effort, and my visitors have always been most impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked for this book. Wow, did you see the used price?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't remember the form, but over $62. More like $93 new.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Amazon uk, under $10 American for new. Now that is bizarre.


----------



## Lurker 2

there is also 'Baillie's Books in NZ and 'Holst Online'


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> there is also 'Baillie's Books in NZ and 'Holst Online'


Curious, I checked abebooks and turned up nothing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Holst Online [something about NZ cooking icon Alison Holst ] retails the new second edition for $25.50 NZ


----------



## Sorlenna

mjs said:


> Amazon uk, under $10 American for new. Now that is bizarre.


That is bizarre, considering the $64 paperback (not sure of the measurements) I found on Amazon US. I guess not many have been imported?!


----------



## Lurker 2

Even with our recent postal cost increases it would be better to get it direct!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, I know you agonized over your decision. I believe being born in July and being of the sign of Cancer means I"m a homebody and like to nest/cocoon and I live up to that characteristic. I would probably have made the same decision as you given the circumstances. If you haven't investigated using Skype or other video chatting, I highly recommend it for visting with your West Coast frie4nds and relatives.


----------



## preston

we had lots of dark clouds around us - an increase in wind speed but so far no rain. don' know if we will get any or not. tornados are not a good thing although i always wanted to see one.

tell your husband we are in the same boat - i've never been seventy either - wish this was just a practice run. lol sometimes it is hard to know what is going on or if it is just being seventy. when he finds out the answer let me know.

thanks for the kind words about my trip - now that it is done i am ok - i am good with my decision.

sam



jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really am not a wishy washy person - honest. but i am really leaning toward my original decision not to go west. i was excited yesterday about the portable concentrator and i know if i don't go this year it will be the end of my trips west. and maybe it is time for that.
> 
> i am weary - i can feel it. thinking about the energy it will take to do this trip really makes me weary. and i really hate to admit it but there is some fear involved - i simply do not want to take a chance of getting sick while i am there.
> 
> two years ago i was to change planes in salt lake city - the altitude did me in and i was in the hospital for three days. last year i had kidney stone problems. is my body trying to tell me something?
> 
> if i could snap my fingers and be there i would go in a minute. but that is not the case. i just wonder if i have the energy for sixteen days away from home.
> 
> i'm feeling old and i hate it. for so long i never worried about my body - i just expected it to be quiet and keep up. it's finally rebeling - lol.
> 
> on a brighter note - we are to have storms this afternoon - yeah - more rain.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm updating this - the email was just sent - i will stay home.
> 
> 
> 
> So you've made your decision, Sam, and now you can have some peace regarding the situation. Learning some more details of your previous trips explains your trepidation.
> 
> My DH is facing some of the same realities in his life and health. He tells me that he has never been 70 yo before and can't always tell if there is a health problem or just aging. Not sure he appreciates it when I remind him that I'm only a year younger and am helping to raise a 14 yo special needs teen-ager--who is nearly as tall as I am.
> 
> We've (Tim and I) just come up from sheltering in the basement following a multiple-county tornado warning here SE of Lake Erie.
> 
> I't's been a bit of an interesting day already. Early AM check-up with GP and a physical exam. Some questionable surface spots ''frozen'' off with liquid nitrogen and several different EKGs, a number of which showed some atypical heart beats. Had to leave for another appointment, but am waiting for her final report and recommendations regarding need for cardiologist/possible med prescription. We shall learn more later today.
> 
> Best wishes to all and hoping that you now have some peace about your decision, Sam. Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

this morning's sunrise, best we have had for quite a few wet weeks!!!


----------



## preston

rookieretiree - the older i get the more i like to be home - there are weeks when i have not even left the property - no reason to. also - defiance is so small that there is not a whole lot to do and i am not a mall shopper. lol it is good just to snuggle down on the couch, hickory at my feet - the cats laying next to me and my knitting needles in hand.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, I know you agonized over your decision. I believe being born in July and being of the sign of Cancer means I"m a homebody and like to nest/cocoon and I live up to that characteristic. I would probably have made the same decision as you given the circumstances. If you haven't investigated using Skype or other video chatting, I highly recommend it for visting with your West Coast frie4nds and relatives.


----------



## Sorlenna

preston said:


> tornados are not a good thing although i always wanted to see one.
> 
> thanks for the kind words about my trip - now that it is done i am ok - i am good with my decision.
> 
> sam


I have seen two in my lifetime, and I hope never again--they are truly terrifying to me! But I am glad to hear you've settled your dilemma and are good with it.

I go for days without leaving home, too, and it suits me fine. I always say I love being home because that's where all my stuff is, and I always have something interesting to do!


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I am glad you have made your decision. That will remove some of the stress. Have your sadness, for a day, and then make your plans for a "stay-at-home" vacation. One good thing about the internet is that you can easily keep in touch. I am a home-body, even though I do enjoy going out when I want to, but I am quite happy at my home. I have KP, knitting, TV, and my pets. My DD is here some of the time, but I don't want to depend on her to keep me company. She is in her room most of the time. I have always been able to entertain myself even as a young child. I rarely get lonely. I do have occasional depression, but I almost always know why. It is usually financial issues. I have spent a lot on the pool lately and am getting ready to spend more. It is not getting clean, so I am having it drained and then we will start fresh. I also had to get a new dishwasher. I spent more than I had intended, but I think it will be worth it. If the blue lights had not been on, I would not have known it was on it was so quiet! Of course, if I hadn't spent enough money, I ordered some art supplies. I guess that was my "comfort". I do get paid on the 1st, so I will be looking forward to that!


----------



## KatyNora

preston said:


> rookieretiree - the older i get the more i like to be home - there are weeks when i have not even left the property - no reason to. also - defiance is so small that there is not a whole lot to do and i am not a mall shopper. lol it is good just to snuggle down on the couch, hickory at my feet - the cats laying next to me and my knitting needles in hand.
> 
> sam


That doesn't sound half-bad, Sam.  I don't have cats, but my two dogs certainly seem to prefer that I stay close by. I really don't need to go out much. I have more than ample supplies of yarn, patterns, books and music. I will, however, be heading cross-country for Christmas this year. My DD wants me to come visit her in New York. How could I say no to that? I'll be sure to wave to you as we fly over Ohio. :lol:


----------



## Marianne818

sorry.. computer froze messed up the post


----------



## Marianne818

Sam, I'm glad you have made your decision, I too am a home body, of course I love to camp also, but that is basically a home on wheels, LOL. I don't like flying off in an airplane, staying in hotels or in friends or relatives homes, just feel like I am intruding. Anyway, since my family is basically all gone now, I don't have anyone to go and see! 
I don't know if my computer is messing up, my internet or KP, but this keeps freezing up and I loose everything I posted. 
Prayers are with all my tea party friends, thanks for the recipes, will copy them in later. Hugs to all.. 
Marianne


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> this morning's sunrise, best we have had for quite a few wet weeks!!!


That is gorgeous.


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> tornados are not a good thing although i always wanted to see one.
> 
> thanks for the kind words about my trip - now that it is done i am ok - i am good with my decision.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen two in my lifetime, and I hope never again--they are truly terrifying to me! But I am glad to hear you've settled your dilemma and are good with it.
> 
> I go for days without leaving home, too, and it suits me fine. I always say I love being home because that's where all my stuff is, and I always have something interesting to do!
Click to expand...

I go to the pool every day and that gives me what may be the only contact with human beings in a day. I do talk to the cats.


----------



## jmai5421

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Sam, and good luck with making your decision whether or not to travel!
> 
> 5mm's, did you enjoy your spaghetti squash!? I don't think I have ever seen that one- although I vaguely recall seeing seed for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, the squash is busy being steam cooked in the slow cooker! so should be ready for supper to be spaghettied! I shop tomorrow so will get the rest of the ingredients then and eat it tomorrow. I usually eat fish on Fridays but this is ok too.
> 
> It is nice and cool here today with an over cast sky and a drizzle at times. 19'C is the high here for the next day or so. Nice repreive from the heat. A good thing for fighting the forest fires. Thank you very much Minnesota for sending some of your forest firefighters to help us out!
Click to expand...

You are welcome. I am sure yours came to MN to fight some of our bad fires especially the one a few(or quite a few) years ago in BWCA.
Right now most of our forestry guys are clearing debris from a recent storm with high winds. The devestation of downed trees ripped from the roots and snapped off is humongous. A lot of trees on peoples houses but no one hurt. It was all straight line winds. All camping cancelled for the season in the Chippewa National Forest. My daughter and SIL's family of 20-30 had to make other arrangements as they were cancelled. We can see some of it from highway 46 going to town.


----------



## Marianne818

Myfanwy, your photographs are just beautiful!! 

I know there are others I should mention but with this computer acting so crazy, I cannot go back and forth as I normally do. Some pages are lost totally :shock: 

I'm running scans and so forth so will be off till later this evening.


----------



## jmai5421

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, I know you agonized over your decision. I believe being born in July and being of the sign of Cancer means I"m a homebody and like to nest/cocoon and I live up to that characteristic. I would probably have made the same decision as you given the circumstances. If you haven't investigated using Skype or other video chatting, I highly recommend it for visting with your West Coast frie4nds and relatives.


Sam, you might be interested in this. We just got one to visit with our grandchildren in AZ. The cost was about $40 for "Rocketfish", brand name since we don't have one built into the computer. Some newer computers have them. We each have a yahoo address so use that one. My SIL helped me install it over the phone. I really don't have computer knowledge but was able to set it up and love it. We have been to birthday parties, listened to a violin concert from our GD. Saw homework with extra special grades, heard reports. My DH plays trucks with his 3 yr old GS. Someday I will tell you what he did with the GS that made my DD quite angry but laughing all the same. It was funny, but I would be mad too. Anyway you might check into that.
It is good to have made up your mind and now you can rest. It is hard. We are here for you.


----------



## jmai5421

myfanwy said:


> this morning's sunrise, best we have had for quite a few wet weeks!!!


Beautiful sunrise. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jmai5421

Sorlenna said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> tornados are not a good thing although i always wanted to see one.
> 
> thanks for the kind words about my trip - now that it is done i am ok - i am good with my decision.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen two in my lifetime, and I hope never again--they are truly terrifying to me! But I am glad to hear you've settled your dilemma and are good with it.
> 
> I go for days without leaving home, too, and it suits me fine. I always say I love being home because that's where all my stuff is, and I always have something interesting to do!
Click to expand...

At the cabin we go for a week without leaving and then that is Sunday and to church 25 mi away(closest town).


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs, thank you! [sunrise photo] and Marianne, and jmai
It is so nice to see the sun again! the barometer is reading
that it is to be sunny! I was really lucky, yesterday, and had some unexpected help in the garden, so my pots are starting to look like spring is about to happen- so I must get my little garden shoes [rubber] on and shift the pots about- so the appropriate ones get the morning sun, I have primula, and lobelia coming away- can't remember what I have in the last pot- but they will do well in a sunnier position! I have just been talking to my daughter, the 2 1/2 year old GS has chicken pox, so he is not the happiest little fellow in the world at the moment!


----------



## 5mmdpns

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, I know you agonized over your decision. I believe being born in July and being of the sign of Cancer means I"m a homebody and like to nest/cocoon and I live up to that characteristic. I would probably have made the same decision as you given the circumstances. If you haven't investigated using Skype or other video chatting, I highly recommend it for visting with your West Coast frie4nds and relatives.


I did not know that about cancer, Rookie! I am a cancer too and I love my home very much. I am such a homebody. My Mom is also a cancer and she is very much a homebody's homebody. Sam, even though your birthday is September, I am designating you a cancer too! just going by your homebody type statements!!


----------



## preston

i am so glad i am not the only one.

sam


----------



## preston

did she remember to wish you a happy birthday?

sam



myfanwy said:


> mjs, thank you! [sunrise photo] and Marianne, and jmai
> It is so nice to see the sun again! the barometer is reading
> that it is to be sunny! I was really lucky, yesterday, and had some unexpected help in the garden, so my pots are starting to look like spring is about to happen- so I must get my little garden shoes [rubber] on and shift the pots about- so the appropriate ones get the morning sun, I have primula, and lobelia coming away- can't remember what I have in the last pot- but they will do well in a sunnier position! I have just been talking to my daughter, the 2 1/2 year old GS has chicken pox, so he is not the happiest little fellow in the world at the moment!


----------



## darowil

preston said:


> i really am not a wishy washy person - honest. but i am really leaning toward my original decision not to go west. i was excited yesterday about the portable concentrator and i know if i don't go this year it will be the end of my trips west. and maybe it is time for that.
> 
> i am weary - i can feel it. thinking about the energy it will take to do this trip really makes me weary. and i really hate to admit it but there is some fear involved - i simply do not want to take a chance of getting sick while i am there.
> 
> two years ago i was to change planes in salt lake city - the altitude did me in and i was in the hospital for three days. last year i had kidney stone problems. is my body trying to tell me something?
> 
> if i could snap my fingers and be there i would go in a minute. but that is not the case. i just wonder if i have the energy for sixteen days away from home.
> 
> i'm feeling old and i hate it. for so long i never worried about my body - i just expected it to be quiet and keep up. it's finally rebeling - lol.
> 
> on a brighter note - we are to have storms this afternoon - yeah - more rain.
> 
> sam
> 
> i'm updating this - the email was just sent - i will stay home.


While it's a shame to not go your posting before your edit sounds like you made a wise decision. But when it is not just a a decision as to whether or not to go as it involves accepting that your body is getting older it makes it so much harder. But travelling is tiring, even if you are not doing much. And you may not feel so free to do nothing if you need to while away either.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Sam, good to have you back to being a 'regular'!!! I can appreciate your sadness, but we would hate to lose you for the sake of that holiday, and what would become of Hickory and the cats? I am concentrating on verses 8,9 & 10, of psalm 139 this month. there is so much wisdom in Psalms!


Lovely verses thanks Myfanwy- and a good reminder to have when feeling alone etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree

5mmdpns said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I know you agonized over your decision. I believe being born in July and being of the sign of Cancer means I"m a homebody and like to nest/cocoon and I live up to that characteristic. I would probably have made the same decision as you given the circumstances. If you haven't investigated using Skype or other video chatting, I highly recommend it for visting with your West Coast frie4nds and relatives.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know that about cancer, Rookie! I am a cancer too and I love my home very much. I am such a homebody. My Mom is also a cancer and she is very much a homebody's homebody. Sam, even though your birthday is September, I am designating you a cancer too! just going by your homebody type statements!!
Click to expand...

My husband and daughter are also July babies and cancers, but are the complete opposites of homebodies...but I tell them they are the atypical ones.


----------



## orcagrandma

Well folks, I may just evaporate this next week as the temperature for the next weeks prediction is to hoover around 110 degrees. So if you don't hear from me just enjoy the mist and vapor from my demise. Lol!


----------



## orcagrandma

Sorry she has gone. I have several childrens books written and would love to publish but don't have the money or know how to do it. It is a series of stories called "A Tail of To Cats". And Tail is right, it is not Tale. It is a play on words as they are stories of a two kittens that were conjoined by their tails. They are called Push and Pull. They always have a moral to the stories and are based on good behavior and understanding of other people, but they are funny and full of antics that little kids and kittens would get into. I also enjoy writing poetry and adventure novels. Oh if only I had a way to publish them I would love it. But guess they will just be passed on to family.


----------



## Silverowl

orcagrandma said:


> Sorry she has gone. I have several childrens books written and would love to publish but don't have the money or know how to do it. It is a series of stories called "A Tail of To Cats". And Tail is right, it is not Tale. It is a play on words as they are stories of a two kittens that were conjoined by their tails. They are called Push and Pull. They always have a moral to the stories and are based on good behavior and understanding of other people, but they are funny and full of antics that little kids and kittens would get into. I also enjoy writing poetry and adventure novels. Oh if only I had a way to publish them I would love it. But guess they will just be passed on to family.


Here are a few web sites that might be of help: www.ehow.com/how_4561823_publish-book-free.html -
www.ehow.com/how_5012259_publish-ebook.html
www.ebookapprentice.com


----------



## Lurker 2

She sent me a txt about 8 oclock that night! And has plans for a rather nice present that I expect to see by christmas!!!!



preston said:


> did she remember to wish you a happy birthday?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs, thank you! [sunrise photo] and Marianne, and jmai
> It is so nice to see the sun again! the barometer is reading
> that it is to be sunny! I was really lucky, yesterday, and had some unexpected help in the garden, so my pots are starting to look like spring is about to happen- so I must get my little garden shoes [rubber] on and shift the pots about- so the appropriate ones get the morning sun, I have primula, and lobelia coming away- can't remember what I have in the last pot- but they will do well in a sunnier position! I have just been talking to my daughter, the 2 1/2 year old GS has chicken pox, so he is not the happiest little fellow in the world at the moment!
Click to expand...


----------



## orcagrandma

Silverowl - thank you for the websites. I will look into them. I'm getting the urge and ideas to write again. I want to write a book about trees but from their perspective. Like through the eyes of trees. I have done some research into the oldest living trees around the world and I want to write as if they are speaking of all the times throughout history and things people have and have not witnessed. I think it will be interesting.


----------



## Silverowl

orcagrandma said:


> Silverowl - thank you for the websites. I will look into them. I'm getting the urge and ideas to write again. I want to write a book about trees but from their perspective. Like through the eyes of trees. I have done some research into the oldest living trees around the world and I want to write as if they are speaking of all the times throughout history and things people have and have not witnessed. I think it will be interesting.


I look forward to hearing more about that.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, good to have you back to being a 'regular'!!! I can appreciate your sadness, but we would hate to lose you for the sake of that holiday, and what would become of Hickory and the cats? I am concentrating on verses 8,9 & 10, of psalm 139 this month. there is so much wisdom in Psalms!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely verses thanks Myfanwy- and a good reminder to have when feeling alone etc.
Click to expand...

I am very fond of Psalm 55- I feel David is speaking from the heart.


----------



## orcagrandma

Sam - I totally understand about the body when it begins to go. Mine has done that since I was 35 but didn't know why until in 1992 when I was diagnosed with Systemic Lupus. In 1995 I had a brain hemorrhage and since I have found out I have long suffered from Crohns Disease and Fibromyalgia to only name a few. My point in admitting this to you or anyone is that over the years I have found that even though the body is weak the mind is still strong and so I draw strength from the fact that I'm not going to roll over and play dead, I have cheated those clutches three too many times. I refuse to give up because my mind has to many avenues to check out, the world is full of things I can still see with my minds eye, and I can still pretend. Pretend I look better, pretend I feel better than I am and especially when I see those less fortunate than myself I realize how truly grateful I am. Hang in there and I hope you feel better soon and when you do grasp everything you can out of it. I too take my primary comfort from the scriptures and I look forward to the time as Isaiah 33:24 tells us that soon no one will say, "I am sick." Don't worry, be HAPPY!


----------



## Althea

MJS, loved the youtube video: sang along with Ode to Joy, having been in a chorus for many years. The video was beautifully made - loved watching the faces in the crowd and the orchestra members gradually appearing over time to add their various instruments to the mix. Thank you for sharing that: just lovely.


----------



## preston

thank you for the kind words orcagrandma - i have always believed in mind over matter - but sometimes it is good to listen to the mind and what the body is saying. i've still got some get up and go -

i am ok with my decision - i am sad but life goes on and i will enjoy it to the fullest. besides - they can come to me for a change. lol

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Sam - I totally understand about the body when it begins to go. Mine has done that since I was 35 but didn't know why until in 1992 when I was diagnosed with Systemic Lupus. In 1995 I had a brain hemorrhage and since I have found out I have long suffered from Crohns Disease and Fibromyalgia to only name a few. My point in admitting this to you or anyone is that over the years I have found that even though the body is weak the mind is still strong and so I draw strength from the fact that I'm not going to roll over and play dead, I have cheated those clutches three too many times. I refuse to give up because my mind has to many avenues to check out, the world is full of things I can still see with my minds eye, and I can still pretend. Pretend I look better, pretend I feel better than I am and especially when I see those less fortunate than myself I realize how truly grateful I am. Hang in there and I hope you feel better soon and when you do grasp everything you can out of it. I too take my primary comfort from the scriptures and I look forward to the time as Isaiah 33:24 tells us that soon no one will say, "I am sick." Don't worry, be HAPPY!


----------



## orcagrandma

Oh Sam, don't get me wrong, we do have to listen to our body, lord knows you can't will your body to do things it just can no longer do and I hope you don't think I was saying that. I just meant don't let it dampen your spirits down so that you just give up. Sure we get down but if we can at least get up mentally and spiritually we have won and will actually feel better on those bad days when we just can't seem to go. I do miss being able to hike up my mountains and ski and do all those sort of things but we can still cherish our memories and relive those moments in time that we enjoyed so much. And who knows maybe they will invent the teleporters soon and we can just press a button and go where we want to go without having to literally walk and go through the hassle of travel. LOL


----------



## Chayjan

5mmdpns said:


> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.Well fellow KPers you have a lot to answer for!!!!!!!! I stumbled on this site by accident and have been addicted to it ever since.It is so entertaining this thread being particularly close and everyone caring about the others. I spend far more time on here than I should but my knitting doesn't seem to be suffering at all,on the contrary for???????years Iv'e done mostly baby clothes and sweaters.Now due to you on KP I'm addicted to socks and today I finished my first face cloth,garter stitch from corner to corner I DO with a crochet borders.I am thrilled with it,I just couldn't understand you in the US making such a big thing about them with all the fancy patterns I DO NOW!!!!!!!!.I just want to keep on making them and now I kmow what everyone is getting for Christmas !!!!!! I'll shut up now I've got that off of my chest Jan
> 
> 
> 
> Jan, in my opinion only, socks are the number one item to be knitted!!!! my first knitting experience was with a set of dpns. Mom had cast on stitches, handed it to me and said "now knit". She had cast on for socks and the pattern came out of her head! I was totally enthralled by this -- of course I was only ten years old, and my Mom was my hero!! I still have one of those socks 41 years later!!!! haha, never lost my love of the dpns and socks. Welcome to the world of socks, you are now a socker!!  :lol:
Click to expand...

You are right, I certainly am. :lol: :lol:


----------



## orcagrandma

Welcome Jan. I love it here too and am on way more than I should but it is so relaxing to me to come here for awhile and read and learn and love to from everyone around the world. Oh, and we are TP'ers for Tea Party. Of course KP'ers are good too as you will find us doing kitchen duty all the time. LOL. Or, ........ you probably knew that and that is why you said KP'ers. I'm a little slow. LOL


----------



## Chayjan

Hi Daralene, Sorry I haven't mastered the skill yet of posting pictures but hope to do soon Jan


----------



## RookieRetiree

orcagrandma said:


> Sorry she has gone. I have several childrens books written and would love to publish but don't have the money or know how to do it. It is a series of stories called "A Tail of To Cats". And Tail is right, it is not Tale. It is a play on words as they are stories of a two kittens that were conjoined by their tails. They are called Push and Pull. They always have a moral to the stories and are based on good behavior and understanding of other people, but they are funny and full of antics that little kids and kittens would get into. I also enjoy writing poetry and adventure novels. Oh if only I had a way to publish them I would love it. But guess they will just be passed on to family.


My SIL and is dad have self-published books. I'll get the information and post it for you.


----------



## Chayjan

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> For sure AZ!! socks it is!!
> 
> Now you have got me talking socks and a whole tea party will end up in sock land!!! hahaa
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if you get me going too! Socks are the thing I knit most as well. Sitting here working in The Sweet Tomato Heel. Don't kniow yet how it will go, still too early on know if it works. Currently frogging some again. I don't know it well enough yet to read it. But I normally use the magic loop. I tend to drop dpns and spend time hunting for them. And not good when I am out with them! I have been in some interesting places where trying to find the escaped needles would be rather interesting.
Click to expand...

HiDarowil, I am a tomato heel lover. The first few socks I did I wasn't happy with the heels thought they were too bulky.Then dicovered Tomato heel and it is so easy,you can fit the shaping as you like by increasing/decreasing the number of straight rounds in between shaping. The heels are lovely and smooth and so comfortable to wear Jan


----------



## preston

not to worry orcagrandma - i understood completely what you were saying - i try not to let it get me down - sometimes the depression just creeps in. i ride it out and then start living my life again. i just resent my body not being able to produce and keep up with my mind the way i think it should. lol

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Oh Sam, don't get me wrong, we do have to listen to our body, lord knows you can't will your body to do things it just can no longer do and I hope you don't think I was saying that. I just meant don't let it dampen your spirits down so that you just give up. Sure we get down but if we can at least get up mentally and spiritually we have won and will actually feel better on those bad days when we just can't seem to go. I do miss being able to hike up my mountains and ski and do all those sort of things but we can still cherish our memories and relive those moments in time that we enjoyed so much. And who knows maybe they will invent the teleporters soon and we can just press a button and go where we want to go without having to literally walk and go through the hassle of travel. LOL


----------



## jknappva

i am weary - i can feel it. thinking about the energy it will take to do this trip really makes me weary. and i really hate to admit it but there is some fear involved - i simply do not want to take a chance of getting sick while i am there.
i'm feeling old and i hate it. for so long i never worried about my body - i just expected it to be quiet and keep up. it's finally rebeling - lol.

sam

i'm updating this - the email was just sent - i will stay home.[/quote]

Sam, I know how you feel. Since I'm confined to a wheelchair (although a motorized one) I don't travel anymore either. My daughter in Tx offers to buy plane tickets for me to fly down every year. But I know I'd be miserable and make everyone else miserable. Besides having to depend way too much on airline personnel.
I'm much more comfortable at home.
As Better Davis said,"Getting old ain't for sissies"!!
Hugs,
juneK


----------



## Joe P

I did finally read up on all of your posts. I read up and then I don't have time to comment. I feel like I am always behind. I did not make it to knitting and to my Spanish speaking club because it was too hot in the late afternoon to attend plus take Mother out for dinner and shopping. Way too much. Our temps are mid nineties every single day and will be this way for weeks. I stay in mostly in the summers here and sometimes these summers last 9 months but I do get out early a.m.'s. I know natives who do the same and they just adapt like I do. However, I love my Texas. It is brutal but it has such lovely winters and that is the absolute plus of this southern part of the U.S.A.

Y'all have a good day I am out to do the veggie gardening and watering and dodge the mosquitoes. Step son is reporting for his first orientation of his hopefully first job with a plastic company here close. Keep your fingers crossed and prayers for him today. thanks boys and girls. joe p.


----------



## jknappva

"Better" Davis said,"Getting old ain't for sissies"!!
Hugs,
juneK[/quote]

LMAO!!! Did NOT do a very good job of proof-reading!
I really meant "BETTE"!! Guess in her way, she was BETTER! 
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

orcagrandma said:


> Welcome Jan. I love it here too and am on way more than I should but it is so relaxing to me to come here for awhile and read and learn and love to from everyone around the world. Oh, and we are TP'ers for Tea Party. Of course KP'ers are good too as you will find us doing kitchen duty all the time. LOL. Or, ........ you probably knew that and that is why you said KP'ers. I'm a little slow. LOL


KP is for Knitting Paradise!! It is used throughout the forums. 
So we are KP TPers!! hahha :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> not to worry orcagrandma - i understood completely what you were saying - i try not to let it get me down - sometimes the depression just creeps in. i ride it out and then start living my life again. i just resent my body not being able to produce and keep up with my mind the way i think it should. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sam, don't get me wrong, we do have to listen to our body, lord knows you can't will your body to do things it just can no longer do and I hope you don't think I was saying that. I just meant don't let it dampen your spirits down so that you just give up. Sure we get down but if we can at least get up mentally and spiritually we have won and will actually feel better on those bad days when we just can't seem to go. I do miss being able to hike up my mountains and ski and do all those sort of things but we can still cherish our memories and relive those moments in time that we enjoyed so much. And who knows maybe they will invent the teleporters soon and we can just press a button and go where we want to go without having to literally walk and go through the hassle of travel. LOL
Click to expand...

Now Sam, this is what those grandsons are for -- you implant their brains with what you want to do and somehow, the next day, they are off and doing what you thought!! ahha, if only it worked that way. You are just going to have to get out and rent some movies! James Bond is quite the fellow!!


----------



## oddball

Joe P, I thought it was bad here in the 80s, don't think I would do anything in the mid 90s. Good idea doing everything early morning. Try and keep well and keep cool indoors.
Best wishes for your stepson and his new job.


----------



## mjs

Althea said:


> MJS, loved the youtube video: sang along with Ode to Joy, having been in a chorus for many years. The video was beautifully made - loved watching the faces in the crowd and the orchestra members gradually appearing over time to add their various instruments to the mix. Thank you for sharing that: just lovely.


I loved seeing the kettle drum wheeled out. I thought I heard a couple of German words but could not decipher what language was being used. Didn't sound to me like either of the ones I know - German from the times we sang it and English from the hymn. I seldom watch something more than once, but I've seen this three times so far. I love the guy I think I can lipread saying "WOW".


----------



## mjs

preston said:


> thank you for the kind words orcagrandma - i have always believed in mind over matter - but sometimes it is good to listen to the mind and what the body is saying. i've still got some get up and go -
> 
> i am ok with my decision - i am sad but life goes on and i will enjoy it to the fullest. besides - they can come to me for a change. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam - I totally understand about the body when it begins to go. Mine has done that since I was 35 but didn't know why until in 1992 when I was diagnosed with Systemic Lupus. In 1995 I had a brain hemorrhage and since I have found out I have long suffered from Crohns Disease and Fibromyalgia to only name a few. My point in admitting this to you or anyone is that over the years I have found that even though the body is weak the mind is still strong and so I draw strength from the fact that I'm not going to roll over and play dead, I have cheated those clutches three too many times. I refuse to give up because my mind has to many avenues to check out, the world is full of things I can still see with my minds eye, and I can still pretend. Pretend I look better, pretend I feel better than I am and especially when I see those less fortunate than myself I realize how truly grateful I am. Hang in there and I hope you feel better soon and when you do grasp everything you can out of it. I too take my primary comfort from the scriptures and I look forward to the time as Isaiah 33:24 tells us that soon no one will say, "I am sick." Don't worry, be HAPPY!
Click to expand...

There is always the possibility that you might feel differently next year. I hold this out for myself.


----------



## mjs

orcagrandma said:


> Oh Sam, don't get me wrong, we do have to listen to our body, lord knows you can't will your body to do things it just can no longer do and I hope you don't think I was saying that. I just meant don't let it dampen your spirits down so that you just give up. Sure we get down but if we can at least get up mentally and spiritually we have won and will actually feel better on those bad days when we just can't seem to go. I do miss being able to hike up my mountains and ski and do all those sort of things but we can still cherish our memories and relive those moments in time that we enjoyed so much. And who knows maybe they will invent the teleporters soon and we can just press a button and go where we want to go without having to literally walk and go through the hassle of travel. LOL


I think I was over forty when I realized that I could stop mourning what was not still and be grateful that it once was. Those memories bring a great deal of pleasure.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Joe P said:


> I did finally read up on all of your posts. I read up and then I don't have time to comment. I feel like I am always behind. I did not make it to knitting and to my Spanish speaking club because it was too hot in the late afternoon to attend plus take Mother out for dinner and shopping. Way too much. Our temps are mid nineties every single day and will be this way for weeks. I stay in mostly in the summers here and sometimes these summers last 9 months but I do get out early a.m.'s. I know natives who do the same and they just adapt like I do. However, I love my Texas. It is brutal but it has such lovely winters and that is the absolute plus of this southern part of the U.S.A.
> 
> Y'all have a good day I am out to do the veggie gardening and watering and dodge the mosquitoes. Step son is reporting for his first orientation of his hopefully first job with a plastic company here close. Keep your fingers crossed and prayers for him today. thanks boys and girls. joe p.


Good luck to your stepson - we've had a taste of your Texas heat here in Illinois. We have set records for the number of 100+ degree days in one summer and for the most consecutive 100+ degree days. There's only been a few thunderstorms that have given us some relief for a day or too---certainly not enough to quench the parched earth or cool off the temperatures much. We're developing routines where we do things early morning and late afternoon and spend the rest of the day in the air conditioning.


----------



## dandylion

Silverowl said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry she has gone. I have several childrens books written and would love to publish but don't have the money or know how to do it. It is a series of stories called "A Tail of To Cats". And Tail is right, it is not Tale. It is a play on words as they are stories of a two kittens that were conjoined by their tails. They are called Push and Pull. They always have a moral to the stories and are based on good behavior and understanding of other people, but they are funny and full of antics that little kids and kittens would get into. I also enjoy writing poetry and adventure novels. Oh if only I had a way to publish them I would love it. But guess they will just be passed on to family.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few web sites that might be of help: www.ehow.com/how_4561823_publish-book-free.html -
> www.ehow.com/how_5012259_publish-ebook.html
> www.ebookapprentice.com
Click to expand...

This is such useful information. Thank you so much . dandylion/sue


----------



## preston

quite right mjs - and i do have a great memories of my time in seattle and the friends in seattle. we stay in touch which is important. i'm just not growing old very gracefully. lol

sam



mjs said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sam, don't get me wrong, we do have to listen to our body, lord knows you can't will your body to do things it just can no longer do and I hope you don't think I was saying that. I just meant don't let it dampen your spirits down so that you just give up. Sure we get down but if we can at least get up mentally and spiritually we have won and will actually feel better on those bad days when we just can't seem to go. I do miss being able to hike up my mountains and ski and do all those sort of things but we can still cherish our memories and relive those moments in time that we enjoyed so much. And who knows maybe they will invent the teleporters soon and we can just press a button and go where we want to go without having to literally walk and go through the hassle of travel. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was over forty when I realized that I could stop mourning what was not still and be grateful that it once was. Those memories bring a great deal of pleasure.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

preston said:


> quite right mjs - and i do have a great memories of my time in seattle and the friends in seattle. we stay in touch which is important. i'm just not growing old very gracefully. lol
> 
> sam


I plan to be kicking and screaming the whole way, too, Sam. :XD:


----------



## KatyNora

preston said:


> not to worry orcagrandma - i understood completely what you were saying - i try not to let it get me down - sometimes the depression just creeps in. i ride it out and then start living my life again. i just resent my body not being able to produce and keep up with my mind the way i think it should. lol
> 
> sam


I think I understand, Sam. Inside my head, I'm 40 or more years younger than the calendar says, and when I try to do anything requiring stamina, I'm always surprised to find my body disagrees with me, often for a period of days.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Sam, and all my other TP friends. I thought I would check in and see how everyone was doing on this hot Friday. I'm with you Sam on the traveling. I've been beating myself up on visiting my family in St.Louis. But it's a long trip with change of planes and it takes a toll on my back and rushing from on plane to another. Last year I had $300. worth of items stolen from my bag. I had receipts for items purchased but they wouldn't reimburse me. That was the topper. So after a lot of thought and wanting to see my family I like you decided it was just too much on me. The humidity there now with the heat is awful. I always make the trip maybe they can visit here.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam, and all my other TP friends. I thought I would check in and see how everyone was doing on this hot Friday. I'm with you Sam on the traveling. I've been beating myself up on visiting my family in St.Louis. But it's a long trip with change of planes and it takes a toll on my back and rushing from on plane to another. Last year I had $300. worth of items stolen from my bag. I had receipts for items purchased but they wouldn't reimburse me. That was the topper. So after a lot of thought and wanting to see my family I like you decided it was just too much on me. The humidity there now with the heat is awful. I always make the trip maybe they can visit here.


I so agree with you, Sharon!!! I did do my traveling even though I was ill. I thought I could not say no and would go anyways. Not anymore. I will at some time go out to Vancouver, BC and that will be for my son's wedding, if & when he pops the question to his lady love. The thing is I have panic attacks when I am not at home. I am still working on the control -- the control of myself in those situations and I know that one day I will be free of panic attacks. I can not be in confined spaces. (lol, I love my prairies!! and hope to move back to them one day).


----------



## jheiens

We've had good drenching rains for parts of the last 3 days. Thank God!
But the humidity is staying high--nearly as high as the temps, unfortunately.
Have heard from the doctor I saw yesterday. She is prescribing coumadin and a referral to cardiologist in mid-August. So we'll see from there.The A-fib has not been noticeable at all, so we'll have to wait for the professionals before we go any further. If it gets scary, I'll be asking for prayers, but I chose not to worry just yet.

As for the body wearing out, strange locations and short duration for whatever aches I may have; and my stamina is still more lasting than either of my girls for most of the time, if not all of it.

Hang in there, Sam. There's still a measure of ''good stuff'' in you to see you through what comes your way on most days.

Ohio Joy


----------



## mjs

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam, and all my other TP friends. I thought I would check in and see how everyone was doing on this hot Friday. I'm with you Sam on the traveling. I've been beating myself up on visiting my family in St.Louis. But it's a long trip with change of planes and it takes a toll on my back and rushing from on plane to another. Last year I had $300. worth of items stolen from my bag. I had receipts for items purchased but they wouldn't reimburse me. That was the topper. So after a lot of thought and wanting to see my family I like you decided it was just too much on me. The humidity there now with the heat is awful. I always make the trip maybe they can visit here.


Nowadays I cannot bear the thought of trying to cope with plane travel.


----------



## KatyNora

I don't often post video links, but a friend of mine just put this one up on facebook. 



 I can pretty much guarantee you'll smile.


----------



## mjs

KatyNora said:


> I don't often post video links, but a friend of mine just put this one up on facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee you'll smile.


How delightful and ingenious.


----------



## preston

very cute katynora - quick thinking on their part to put in a ladder.

sam

and yes - i did smile.



KatyNora said:


> I don't often post video links, but a friend of mine just put this one up on facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee you'll smile.


----------



## Strawberry4u

How cute was the video? Those cubs were very lucky to have a rescue party at the ready.


----------



## Sorlenna

Strawberry4u said:


> How cute was the video? Those cubs were very lucky to have a rescue party at the ready.


I found out this morning that that was in New Mexico, down south of here. The family says that mama bear has had triplets every year they've seen her. Can you imagine?!


----------



## jmai5421

Strawberry4u said:


> How cute was the video? Those cubs were very lucky to have a rescue party at the ready.


That you tube video was on CBS news this morning. I was quite interested since we are in bear country at the cabin-never seen one in 12 years but there is always a first. We have seen their scat in the yard. That is enough for me.


----------



## Strawberry4u

5mmdpns , I'm sorry about your panic attacks. I use to get them when I went to work for a certain doctor. I had to take Zanax to cope. Planes are not a great place if you don't like confined places. They seem to pack the seats so there is no room sorry to tell you that but better to be know then to think it's spacious. Could you tolerate a train? or is that even a choice?

MRSS. Yes, plane travel gets more and more intolerable. I understand why to a degree. Our airport is so long and gets longer because of all the traffic. We just build another jet way. Las Vegas just keeps growing believe it or not. So you walk forever then you take a tram then you walk again it's a nightmare if your not young. YIKES!!!!


----------



## preston

while dark clouds roll in and hopefully bringing some much needed rain the 27 july '12 teaparty will begin at: sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-98523-1.html#1862133


----------



## 5mmdpns

Strawberry4u said:


> 5mmdpns , I'm sorry about your panic attacks. I use to get them when I went to work for a certain doctor. I had to take Zanax to cope. Planes are not a great place if you don't like confined places. They seem to pack the seats so there is no room sorry to tell you that but better to be know then to think it's spacious. Could you tolerate a train? or is that even a choice?
> 
> MRSS. Yes, plane travel gets more and more intolerable. I understand why to a degree. Our airport is so long and gets longer because of all the traffic. We just build another jet way. Las Vegas just keeps growing believe it or not. So you walk forever then you take a tram then you walk again it's a nightmare if your not young. YIKES!!!!


I have had to stop flying and have not flown now for 5 years. It is too much for me to mentally handle anymore. I love traveling by train, and it is unfortunate but the expense is too great for me. Oh well, I will cross that when the time comes.


----------



## 5mmdpns

KatyNora said:


> I don't often post video links, but a friend of mine just put this one up on facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee you'll smile.


Yah, this was on the news up here in Canada too. Apparently, this couple rescues these cubs all the time cause someone will come and get them out! haha, good for a chuckle.


----------



## Edith M

preston said:


> alright folks. QUANDRY
> 
> i was just talking to the folks that supply my liquid oxygen and they rent portable concentrators. so...do i change my plans and go to seattle. i would really like to be there. hate these kinds of decisions. need to make up my mind by end of week to have time to get everything set up. oh yes - the cost is $10/day which i would need to pay out of pocket - which i could. personally i think i could do it - it was the traveling without oxygen that had me debating the issue.
> !!!Sam, if you think you can handle it then go for it. My husband had a portable tank for away from home use but was embarrassed to be seen with it. At home he had a concentrator,at least I think that is what it was called. He hated being sick and saw it as a sign of weakness. It pained me to see him miss out on so much. I say grab life by the tail and go for the gusto.
> 
> sam


----------



## Althea

Love the bear video - this story even made it to the TV news in South Australia.


----------



## darowil

Joe after reading your post I have had the song 'Mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the midday song'. And you are neither a mad dog or an Englishman so stay indoors.

Althea didn't think I had seen you on, but someone responded to you earlier so I must have missed it. How did the dentist go the other day. Was it as long ago as Monday?
Now to the new TP


----------



## margewhaples

Oh Orcagramma: The adventures with hx that that could bring alive for children and the stories "written on the wind". It sounds like an exciting venture and I do hope that you proceed as the idea is such a fantastic one. I knew that you and I would have a lot in common as in my earlier days, I was gathering experiences to mold into fictional novel, but have since dropped the ideas. I encourage you to go ahead. Although I am not sure how you could frame it. I guess I am just too far away from my childhood. If you do produce it please keep a copy for me. As a resident of Calif. It is really something to visit the Sierra redwoods and see how each ring represents a natural historical record of the era represented. My fondest wishes for you in this endeavor and I hope that this finds you well. I am still rather laid up with my knee and now with back spasms as well. I must sit most of the day, but have been forcing myself to continue doing the activities of the sr. ctr. although I have not been able to resume Tai Chi as my balance has been off and perhaps affected by the medications I am taking. I have even been tempting 
calamity by taking aspirin with them as that seems to alleviate the pain more completely if I do. I am trying to be careful and not do it too often. I have a referral to an orthopedic surgeon. but don't really think that any assistance is possible in light of
the treatment imperiling my Crohn's. I haven't really been in the mood to converse much, so please forgive me. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil

margewhaples said:


> Oh Orcagramma: The adventures with hx that that could bring alive for children and the stories "written on the wind". It sounds like an exciting venture and I do hope that you proceed as the idea is such a fantastic one. I knew that you and I would have a lot in common as in my earlier days, I was gathering experiences to mold into fictional novel, but have since dropped the ideas. I encourage you to go ahead. Although I am not sure how you could frame it. I guess I am just too far away from my childhood. If you do produce it please keep a copy for me. As a resident of Calif. It is really something to visit the Sierra redwoods and see how each ring represents a natural historical record of the era represented. My fondest wishes for you in this endeavor and I hope that this finds you well. I am still rather laid up with my knee and now with back spasms as well. I must sit most of the day, but have been forcing myself to continue doing the activities of the sr. ctr. although I have not been able to resume Tai Chi as my balance has been off and perhaps affected by the medications I am taking. I have even been tempting
> calamity by taking aspirin with them as that seems to alleviate the pain more completely if I do. I am trying to be careful and not do it too often. I have a referral to an orthopedic surgeon. but don't really think that any assistance is possible in light of
> the treatment imperiling my Crohn's. I haven't really been in the mood to converse much, so please forgive me. Marlark Marge.


Could any of these joint problems be Crohn's related? It can affect the joints. Sounds tough at the moment for you.


----------



## Edith M

preston said:


> i updated my email at the top of the page.
> 
> the email is sent - i will stay home. i feel sad.
> 
> sam


I am sorry for your sadness, Sam, but you do have to listen to your body. Having COPD ,asthma, myself I understand your fear. I had a severe reaction to eating a Kiwi fruit this week and landed in the ER for a couple of hours. It was a good reminder of how nice breathing can be. Feeling you throat close up is not fun. I thank God I was at home and my son Rick was so quick to react. Imagine if this had happened on the road. Where is the nearest hospital and do they know what they are doing and will they accept my 
insurance? Really makes planning trips difficult. Choosing between want and need is never easy.

Besides we need you as host supreme!


----------



## margewhaples

Sam: While you may be feeling down about your decision, I ask that you not close that door permanently. You have had some extraordinarily tiring weather this year and have added the responsibility of hosting and may be feeling overwhelmed as well as leary of your past experiences and "potential" problems. Make that list as to the factors that inhibit your choices and +'s and -'s and see if just some adjustments could not make it possible with some advance planning and perhaps selecting a more advantageous time. For every - ponder what could be done to mitigate it next time. I hate to see you give up on a desire in a more permanent way. After having many health problems a few years ago I overcame my "hesitancies. The doctor did not feel that the timing was good due to Seattles weather and urged me to wait until I was more stable and the weather was more advantageous. In the meantime I investigated ways that I could carry less, space the trip, and other helped me to put in place safeguards. Carry a medical record with you. Plan for an extra long stay if necessary. I shipped most of my articles so that they arrived before I did and so had everything I could need. The extra planning paid off and I had a lovely trip, a relaxing and fulfilled vacation.
So Keep up hope for another time. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Chayjan

After reading some of the posts today I am feeling reassured.only since my last birthday in Jan I've really started to feel my age.I seem to use all my energy up by lunch timeand am exhausted even sometimes having a nap in the afternoon!!!! I use to walk 2/3 hours every afternoon with the dogs 6 months ago. I can't manage all day around the shops like I used to and i've gpt aches in my bones.

Gosh don't I sound pathetic It's just I'm so angry with my body,but I still like being independant and won't admit I can't do everthing Thats it moan over it's hearing that it's happening to so many of you JAN


----------



## orcagrandma

Many of you have said something about frogging and I guess I don't know what that means. Someone said they did that to several of their scrap yarns. I have a lot of scrap yarns with different weights and I don't know what to do with them. I really don't just want to make an odd looking afghan and so I was wondering what that meant. Well, I have been virtually unconscious the last two days. Ever since my sister took my mom Friday all I have done is sleep. My hubby kept checking in to see if I was alright. I would get up and then my eyelids were so heavy I just had to go back to sleep. My daughter told me that she read that certain.....oh I forget what the word was but like endorphin's or something like that, act like a sedative when we have been going for so long for some reason, and in effect put you to sleep like sedatives. I guess that is what has happened cause I have always needed to be awake because mom was here and be sure and watch her so well with her broken arm that I guess when I didn't have to do that anymore I just passed out. I hope I catch up soon cause I won't get anything done next week if I don't. LOL


----------



## KateB

orcagrandma said:


> Many of you have said something about frogging and I guess I don't know what that means. Someone said they did that to several of their scrap yarns. I have a lot of scrap yarns with different weights and I don't know what to do with them. I really don't just want to make an odd looking afghan and so I was wondering what that meant. Well, I have been virtually unconscious the last two days. Ever since my sister took my mom Friday all I have done is sleep. My hubby kept checking in to see if I was alright. I would get up and then my eyelids were so heavy I just had to go back to sleep. My daughter told me that she read that certain.....oh I forget what the word was but like endorphin's or something like that, act like a sedative when we have been going for so long for some reason, and in effect put you to sleep like sedatives. I guess that is what has happened cause I have always needed to be awake because mom was here and be sure and watch her so well with her broken arm that I guess when I didn't have to do that anymore I just passed out. I hope I catch up soon cause I won't get anything done next week if I don't. LOL


You obviously needed all that sleep, and I'm sure you'll feel the better for it. Don't go mad this week either, give yourself some time - you deserve it!
Frogging just means ripping out. Comes from the noise a frog makes - rip it, rip it!


----------



## 5mmdpns

orcagrandma said:


> Many of you have said something about frogging and I guess I don't know what that means. Someone said they did that to several of their scrap yarns. I have a lot of scrap yarns with different weights and I don't know what to do with them. I really don't just want to make an odd looking afghan and so I was wondering what that meant. Well, I have been virtually unconscious the last two days. Ever since my sister took my mom Friday all I have done is sleep. My hubby kept checking in to see if I was alright. I would get up and then my eyelids were so heavy I just had to go back to sleep. My daughter told me that she read that certain.....oh I forget what the word was but like endorphin's or something like that, act like a sedative when we have been going for so long for some reason, and in effect put you to sleep like sedatives. I guess that is what has happened cause I have always needed to be awake because mom was here and be sure and watch her so well with her broken arm that I guess when I didn't have to do that anymore I just passed out. I hope I catch up soon cause I won't get anything done next week if I don't. LOL


There are two basic body reflexes that happen fight & flight or rest & relaxation. The first is due to stress (good or bad) and the last one is due to unstress happening (the body's time to recover from stress). It is the "let-down" that happens afterwards. After a few days of R&R you will be ready to get back up and going! Listen to your body and let it tell you what it wants now that the stress is gone. This is a normal reaction that God built into our bodies.


----------



## dandylion

This was in the joke section of K P today. Thought some of yu might like it, since it fit in with the class reunion comments. Sue 

"Old age is when former classmates are so gray and wrinkled and bald, they don't recognize you."


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> This was in the joke section of K P today. Thought some of yu might like it, since it fit in with the class reunion comments. Sue
> 
> "Old age is when former classmates are so gray and wrinkled and bald, they don't recognize you."


haha, for me "Old age is when I am so gray and wrinkled and bald, I dont recognize me in the mirror" at least until after I have had my coffee!! :lol:


----------



## dandylion

Sorry I didn't realize what week I was on  and posted this on both. Your response is so funny. I hope everyone sees it. sue



5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was in the joke section of K P today. Thought some of yu might like it, since it fit in with the class reunion comments. Sue
> 
> "Old age is when former classmates are so gray and wrinkled and bald, they don't recognize you."
> 
> 
> 
> haha, for me "Old age is when I am so gray and wrinkled and bald, I dont recognize me in the mirror" at least until after I have had my coffee!! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## orcagrandma

Oh I see, it is really a play on words. Well, I was afraid I was going to have to learn a new thing called frogging but I realize I'm already pretty good at it. LOL Does anyone have some really well to do with odds and ends of yarn, I mean, a skein her and a skein there and a half of a skein there, help, I need something to do with them


----------



## 5mmdpns

orcagrandma said:


> Oh I see, it is really a play on words. Well, I was afraid I was going to have to learn a new thing called frogging but I realize I'm already pretty good at it. LOL Does anyone have some really well to do with odds and ends of yarn, I mean, a skein her and a skein there and a half of a skein there, help, I need something to do with them


You knit up a plain ole garter stitch scarf. When you run out of one yarn, you just join in and use the next bit of yarn. Make some odd mittens with them too. As long as the yarn weight is the same, that is fine. You can even do cowels.


----------



## orcagrandma

Well, I go to the neurosurgeon this afternoon and will see what the MRI's will show. It won't be a surprise as I already know from past ones that my back is really getting bad. I just hope there is something they can do. I have to have eyelid surgery in 10 days so it will depend on what he says if I go thru with it. I am looking forward to the eyelid surgery as my eyelid is now touching my cornea and making it look like a hood is over me so it is affecting my vision now and since my insurance will pay for it I'm going to go for it. It won't be a big deal but can't wait to see better and have the calcium deposit taken off the lower inside lid. So will get back in touch later. See ya!


----------



## KateB

Good luck, hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## nittergma

Orcagrandma My Mom had the same surgery several years ago and it made a BIG difference for her . she could see better and even though she had Macular Degeneration later at least she didn't have her eyelids in the way. She was really happy with it. It took a few days for her to heal but it was worth it Best to you for all you are having done.


orcagrandma said:


> Well, I go to the neurosurgeon this afternoon and will see what the MRI's will show. It won't be a surprise as I already know from past ones that my back is really getting bad. I just hope there is something they can do. I have to have eyelid surgery in 10 days so it will depend on what he says if I go thru with it. I am looking forward to the eyelid surgery as my eyelid is now touching my cornea and making it look like a hood is over me so it is affecting my vision now and since my insurance will pay for it I'm going to go for it. It won't be a big deal but can't wait to see better and have the calcium deposit taken off the lower inside lid. So will get back in touch later. See ya!


----------



## orcagrandma

Thanks Nitergma and Kate - Well, I'm not sure if I have good or bad results from my Drs. visit. My MRI shows a compromised vertebrae in my neck just above the rod in my neck and so don't know if it is that or maybe carpal tunnel. So another test, and I hate this one it is a nerve conduction test and I have had those before and they are very painful. But it will help show if it is carpal tunnel or the neck. I was diagnosed with carpal tunnel about 20 yrs ago and wore the brace and everything and it disappeared but now the numbness is gigantic now and my hands swell and it does it whether I work with my hands, have them folded in my lap or sleep or drive so we all hope it is carpal tunnel cause that can be fixed pretty well but I'm not sure about the neck. So will have to wait on that one. But one day at a time. So does anyone have a pretty drapey cowl neck loose knit pattern to wear with slacks or even shorts. Man today it was officially 110. Broke a record. Yikes! I have to mention that I want a cotton yarn something cool. Oh no it might be 112 here tomorrow with the same Thurs and 109, 107, 106, 103. Is this Oklahoma or am I living in DEATH VALLEY. Poor birds. I have to fill up my bird bath every day. It was so funny, the other day the squirrel was belly down in the bird bath. Where is my camera!


----------



## KateB

Hope it is something they can sort out for you.
Wouldn't like your weather one little bit......no, that's a lie, I would like JUST a little bit of it. :lol: We seem to have rain, rain and more rain this "summer" - had 3 reasonable days (dry, maybe into the mid 70's) then today it's raining again. :thumbdown:


----------

